# Langeland 2016



## SFVNOR (20. November 2015)

Hallo LL-Freaks und Besucher,

 Bevor unsere Beiträge in das gesamte Forum verteilt werden eröffne ich dieses Thema.
 Also viel Spaß beim Posten #6

 Gruß und Petri heil,

 Stefan


----------



## Greenhorn (20. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Oha, dann wünsche ich allen schon mal sicherheitshalber ein frohes neues Jahr!
|supergri


----------



## Carptigers (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Dann wünsche ich allen Langelandbegeisterten eine hoffentlich genau so erfolgreiche Saison wie letztes Jahr.
Vielleicht schaffen wir es nächstes Jahr, einen 20 kg Fische zu fangen.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Allen LL Freunden einen guten Rutsch ins hoffentlich fischreiche Jahr 2016. Gruß Thomas


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Auch von mir einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute, sowie viel Glück und Gesundheit an alle LL-Liebhaber #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Da habe ich doch gleich mal die Tage gezählt- noch 128...

 Euch einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes, erfolgreiches und glückliches neues Jahr!


----------



## Vareler Holger (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Dem schließe ich mich an allen Langeland Freaks einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. 
Gruß Holger


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Allen Inselfreunden und Fischräubern ein gesundes erfolgreiches Jahr 2016.|laola:
Möge unsere Lieblingsinsel uns viel Freude und Fisch bescheren.#a

Geplante Tour:  letzte Maiwoche bis zweite Augustwoche  Daumen drücken fürs Fitbleiben. Rentier sein ist Klasse


Gruß aus Nordhessen Rudolf


----------



## wulliw (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

ich wünsche euch auch allen ein gutes neues jahr. und das unser erster LL urlaub in juni ein voller erfolg wird#h#h


----------



## otto57 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Allen Inselfreunden und Fischräubern ein gesundes erfolgreiches Jahr 2016.|laola:
> Möge unsere Lieblingsinsel uns viel Freude und Fisch bescheren.#a
> 
> Geplante Tour:  letzte Maiwoche bis zweite Augustwoche  Daumen drücken fürs Fitbleiben. Rentier sein ist Klasse
> ...


Soooo lange

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Multe (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.
https://www.facebook.com/Spodsbjerg-Havn-126559900691558/

Wer von euch steht *2016* auf diesem Platz ??


----------



## Carptigers (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ganz klar Walter ...

MEINE FRAU


----------



## Multe (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

;+;+;+;+ hej Florian,   Sandra kommt doch nicht aus Holland. 
|kopfkrat |kopfkrat                                                             :q:q
Sorry, Habe ja noch die Schweizer vergessen.  |sagnix


----------



## Stahl1803 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Frohes Neues wünsche ich auch !
Dieses Jahr geht's endlich wieder nach LL 
Wir fahren vom 03.-07.05!
Bin gespannt was dann geht


----------



## mirko.nbg (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Gestern den Liegeplatz bei Hr.Pedersen gebucht.
Also kann es ja nicht mehr Lange dauern.
Obwohl die 2 Wochen dann wieder schnell weg sind....


----------



## Multe (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

In Dänemark wurden durch - fiskepleje - ( http://www.fiskepleje.dk/Service/deutsch_version_fiskepleje ) etliche Plattfische und Dorsche mit solchen Marken gekennzeichnet. Sollte jemand solch einen Fisch fangen, bitte mit allen Angaben ( Fangort, Größe, Gewicht, Zustand ) bei fiskepleje melden.


----------



## Schmidtler (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich habe es dort auf der Seite nicht erlesen können. 
Müssen markierte Fische zurück gesetzt werden oder dürfen bzw. müssen sie entnommen werden sofern maßig?

Gesendet von meinem P6000 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Multe (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Schmidtler schrieb:


> Ich habe es dort auf der Seite nicht erlesen können.
> Müssen markierte Fische zurück gesetzt werden oder dürfen bzw. müssen sie entnommen werden sofern maßig?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem P6000 Pro mit Tapatalk



natürlich darfst du den Fisch entnehmen, wenn er seine Größe hat. Sie brauchen nur die Daten.
Es sind natürlich auch Meerforellen usw. gekennzeichnet worden - nur sehen da die Markierungen anders aus.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

moinsen,
auch auf fehmarn, vor rostock und auf rügen werden und wurden dorsche markiert...immer schön die augen aufhalten(bei den "deutschen" fischen sind länge, gewicht und otolithen wichtig...kopf einfrieren, oder gehörsteine rauspulen...)

gruß
tom


----------



## dorsch*thomas (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> In Dänemark wurden durch - fiskepleje - ( http://www.fiskepleje.dk/Service/deutsch_version_fiskepleje ) etliche Plattfische und Dorsche mit solchen Marken gekennzeichnet. Sollte jemand solch einen Fisch fangen, bitte mit allen Angaben ( Fangort, Größe, Gewicht, Zustand ) bei fiskepleje melden.



Hallo Walter, erst einmal dir noch ein gesundes neues Jahr. Waren das Jungfische, die gekennzeichnet wurden?  Gruß Thomas


----------



## Vareler Holger (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Warum wurden, bzw werden die Markiert.


----------



## Multe (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Vareler Holger schrieb:


> Warum wurden, bzw werden die Markiert.



hej Holger, da geht es um Wachstum, Alter und Standorttreue der Fische.


----------



## Vareler Holger (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> hej Holger, da geht es um Wachstum, Alter und Standorttreue der Fische.



Ach so, wusste gar nicht dass das auch bei Fischen gemacht wird.
Danke Walter


----------



## Multe (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Langeland von oben.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5Q-m6UPucQ&feature=youtu.be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDE7_Ghubc4


----------



## bobue (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Walter,
tolle Aufnahmen. Schön,  einmal Langeland aus der Vogelperspektive zu sehen.
Klasse wie du immer wieder solche tollen Artikel/Filme findest 
und uns daran teilhaben läßt .

Gruß Bruno


----------



## SFVNOR (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



bobue schrieb:


> Hallo Walter,
> tolle Aufnahmen. Schön,  einmal Langeland aus der Vogelperspektive zu sehen.
> Klasse wie du immer wieder solche tollen Artikel/Filme findest
> und uns daran teilhaben läßt .
> ...



Ja, das weckt Sehnsucht und es gibt doch noch Angler auf LL. Gerade auf der WebCam gesehen 

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Multe (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Warum sollen jetzt keine Angler auf der Insel sein?
 Der Wind passt und für die Brandungs - und Meerforellenangler ist jetzt eine sehr gute Zeit.
Auch die Ferienhäuser kosten jetzt fast nichts - oder *wo* kann man mit *6* *Leuten* für etwa *€ 300.-* die Woche Urlaub machen?


----------



## Vareler Holger (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> Langeland von oben.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5Q-m6UPucQ&feature=youtu.be
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDE7_Ghubc4



Hammer Aufnahmen tolle Auflösung. Man will gleich wieder hin. #h 
 So lernt man auch andere Ecken der Insel kennen.


----------



## Multe (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Tja Holger, was viel wichtiger ist - gerade für Mefoangler - man sieht genau den Untergrund in Strandnähe.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo LL Freunde, hat von euch schon Jemand mal die Eisele Pro UV Select Pilker getestet und wie liefen diese? Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

zum Anheizen für die kalte Jahreszeit. Die Aufnahmen sind brandaktuell.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEjaFJcNhQM


----------



## Multe (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

hier noch einer...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OO3JOEdiZ4


----------



## Stulle (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das ist gemein ich muss noch 2 Monate warten


----------



## Multe (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

ich *leider* auch.
Wer ist über Ostern auf Langeland ?


----------



## dorsch*thomas (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> Das ist gemein ich muss noch 2 Monate warten



Zwei Monate, hätte ich auch gern, bei uns sind es noch 5 Monate bis zum ersten Trip und der Zweite im August ist noch gar nicht in Sichtweite.|gr: Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Thomas - die dürfen jetzt schon - habe ich gerade runtergeladen..#c


----------



## inrisse (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

super klasse Walter da bekommt man lust auf Meer




   gruß Ingolf


----------



## Vareler Holger (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Walter bist du im September in Spodsbjerg


----------



## Multe (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

hej Holger, bis zum 10. Sep. bin ich oben.


----------



## merlo (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hoi Walter
#h#h#h 
Ich bis zum 05.09.2016#6


Multe schrieb:


> hej Holger, bis zum 10. Sep. bin ich oben.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> Thomas - die dürfen jetzt schon - habe ich gerade runtergeladen..#c



Auf jeden Fall haben die Jungs viel Platz im Hafen, die Kommunikation mit anderen Anglern dürfte aber ein bisschen zu kurz kommen. Anziehen muss man sich ja auch wie ein HB Männchen, das ist nichts für uns. Die leckeren Hot Dogs gibt es auch nicht, da warten wir lieber die Zeit ab. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



merlo schrieb:


> Hoi Walter
> #h#h#h
> Ich bis zum 05.09.2016#6



wenn du weg bist, kann ich ja dann die "Großen" fangen......:q|kopfkrat   |krach:


----------



## dorsch*thomas (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



merlo schrieb:


> Hoi Walter
> #h#h#h
> Ich bis zum 05.09.2016#6



Hallo Fritz, bist du den ganzen August oben? Gruß Thomas


----------



## Vareler Holger (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> hej Holger, bis zum 10. Sep. bin ich oben.



Hallo Walter dann hoffe ich doch das wir mal einen Tag zusammen raus kommen. #6


----------



## Schmidtler (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir sind 16-23.4 in spodsberg. Noch jemand da?

Gesendet von meinem P6000 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## wulliw (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

moinsen. wer von euch ist denn im juni auf langeland. ich bin vom 11 bis 25.6 dort. vielleicht kann man sich ja mal treffen oder zusammen rausfahren. wäre toll.

gruß aus hannver.

wulli|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## merlo (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Hallo Fritz, bist du den ganzen August oben? Gruß Thomas[/QUOTE
> 
> Hallo Thomas
> |wavey:
> ...


----------



## dorsch*thomas (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



merlo schrieb:


> dorsch*thomas schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo Fritz, bist du den ganzen August oben? Gruß Thomas[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## spodsbjerg (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> wenn du weg bist, kann ich ja dann die "Großen" fangen......:q|kopfkrat |krach:


 Hej Walter, ich werde dir dann helfen, jaaaaaaa???? :q
Bin auch bis zum 10ten vor Ort :l


----------



## spodsbjerg (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



merlo schrieb:


> Hoi Walter
> #h#h#h
> Ich bis zum 05.09.2016#6


 Hallo Fritz, sollen wir Walter vorab ein bischen anleiten damit auch er mal etwas fängt??


----------



## SFVNOR (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Moin,

So, LL 2016 kann kommen. 
Als Fähren sind gebucht, und dann bin ich vom 17Jun - 30Jun und 17Sep - 30Sep in Spodsbjerg :vik:

Gerade gesehen. Einfach traumhaft, oder ?

http://93.160.252.10:8080/cam_2.jpg?uniq=0.525231059171945

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Schmidtler,

Wir 5 Hamburger Jungs sind auch vom 16.4 auf der Insel in Spodsbjerg #h

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal bei IBI an der Bude auf ein Bier und Klönschnack #6

Gruß
Dorschjäger


----------



## merlo (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Hallo Fritz, sollen wir Walter vorab ein bischen anleiten damit auch er mal etwas fängt??



 @ Spodsbjerg  |sagnix   "alten (seit dem 01.01.16 pensionierten) Füchsen muss man das Mäuse fangen nicht lernen" 

Gruss Fritz


----------



## Multe (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



merlo schrieb:


> @ Spodsbjerg  |sagnix   "alten (seit dem 01.01.16 pensionierten) Füchsen muss man das Mäuse fangen nicht lernen"
> 
> Gruss Fritz



                   #6#6:vik::vik:#6#6

hej Rolf, die* großen* Dorsche überlasse ich dir - die kleineren sind mir lieber. Im Sommer werde ich übrigens ganz gezielt auf Steinbutt fischen und tagsüber auch den großen Meerforellen nachstellen. |wavey:


----------



## carlsberg (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich greife dieses Jahr seit vielen Jahren im Mai das erste mal an . Hoffe das dann was geht. 
Dann komme ich ab den 16.7 für 2 wochen hoch , dann müssten die grossen ja schon da sein. 
Dann werde ich mein Glück noch im September probieren .

Hej Walter habe jetzt ein Reiseziel für nächstes Jahr gefunden. Danke nochmal für deine Hilfe .


----------



## bootszander (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Auch ich habe es vor im juni in langeland mit meinem boot die genend unsicher zu machen. Einen km draußen die hornheschte an der oberfläche mit einem großen schwimmer. Rechts draußen auf der muschelbank die platten, die nicht mehr auf den teller passen, oder drüben bei lolland. Und nebenbei an der fahrrinne ein paar buchten nach den dorschen abfragen. Das ganze natürlich wider vom nachmittag über nacht bis zum morgen. 
(Wer soll nur die ganzen fische wider filetieren???)
Möchte sich diesem stress jemand im rum Ffm. beugen und wohnen und obendrein noch zeit hat, kann er sich bei mir melden. Einen mitfahrer würde ich mitnehmen. Wann genau, entscheidet sich aber erst ein zwei tage vorher nachdem ich den wetterbericht für die kömmende woche weiß. Es muss auch nicht unbedingt mit dem samstag anfangen. 
So leben halt die rentner, wenn sie sich die salzwasserfische für ein jahr sichern? 
Gruß und Petry-Heil Jürgen


----------



## spodsbjerg (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Du Walter, mir sind doch schöne Küchendorsche auch lieber. Ausserdem würde mir Kla6s auch die grossen Dorsche wegnehmen......."alle Dorsche über 5 Kg sind meine" sagt Klaus dann . 
Ausserdem muss ich doch versuchen dich ein bischen zu foppen :m.


----------



## Multe (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

dann warte mal ab, auf See werde ich dir dann den Stöpsel vom Boot rausziehen....:c   :vik:
Gruß Walter


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Angler

Hat das noch was mit Hobby , Freizeit, oder Sportfischen zu tun?
Oder ist das und dann auch noch zur Zeit wo der Dorsch den Laich mit sich rumträgt ,also ein schlapper Laichdorsch ist .FISCHRÄUBEREI . 
Ich unterstelle uns allen das wir gern und manche auch gern viel, mit einer  oder Brandung mit zwei Ruten unseren Zielfisch nachstellen um ihn zum Verzehr zu fangen . Auch der Faktor Freude und damit verbundene Erholung sei uns allen gegönnt. 
Aber Schleppen mit ""acht Ruten"" ist ja wohl  Fischräuberei vom dreistesten . MEINE MEINUNG: Schleppfischen hat mit Angeln nichts zu tun . 
+++++Etwa Sportschleppen++++++ 
Ist ein kitzliges Thema . Sachliche Herangehensweise  ist  Erwünscht.
Die Jungs haben sich bei Facebook gebrüstet .Der Artikel stammt von irgend son baltic tralala Blätchen . Haben (sind ein paar vom Geist wenig gesegnete Komentare die ich dann beantwortet  habe) den gesamten Artikel nebst Photo dann zurückgezogen.
Gruß Rudolf
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 242158
Anhang anzeigen 242158


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Dafür solltest Du ein eigenes Thema eröffnen- die Diskussion zersprengt hier vermutlich den Thread...!


----------



## Stulle (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich mag es nicht gerne, besonders bei dem Wald den die 2 dabei haben. Aber das man viel fängt ist nicht zu bestreiten.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## spodsbjerg (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man mit nem ca.3m Schlauchi und 9 Ruten vernünftig schleppen kann. 
Gegen Schleppangeln hab ich nichts da es eine Angelmethode wie jede andere auch ist.
Laichdorschdiskussionen hatten wir glaube ich auch schon genug!!!!!


----------



## carlsberg (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wer kann mir con euch denn mal weiter helfen in Betreff des fanggebietes Ende April Anfang Mai bin die letzten jahre immer im Sommer vor Ort gewesen.


----------



## Weini (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Servus Leute   ich bin dieses Jahr auch ein Monat später oben. Vom 7.5 bis 14.5 in Bagenkop. Schauen wir mal was sich dieses Jahr alles ergibt. Bin aufjedenfall gespannt wie eine Flitzebogen  

Mfg


----------



## Colli_HB (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@ Carlsberg, wir sind die letzen Jahre immer in dem Zeitraum dort. Dieses Jahr wieder vom  23 -30 April.

Meißtens standen die Fische noch zwischen 14-20 Meter.
Ab Mittags dann etwas tiefer. Kann aber auch sein, dass die Heringsschwärme dann noch durchziehen, dann einfach an die halten. Darunter gibts immer Dorsch und Seelachs.


----------



## carlsberg (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej Colli Danke für die Info.


----------



## otto57 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin 
Heute sind die Fischkutter ja wieder unter wegs. Wie man auf marinetraffic.com sehen kann hoffe die lassen noch was für Mai übrig

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stahl1803 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo!
Ich hätte ein Angebot für euch !
Es geht vom 30.04-02.05.16  da habe ich ein 8 Mann Boot von IBI 70PS über! Wir haben das Boot vom 30.04. - 06.05. buchen müssen
Reisen aber erst Dienstags am 03.05.16 an!
Also wenn ihr Interesse habt meldet euch !


----------



## Multe (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das Jahr fängt wieder sehr gut an.
Aktuell werden rund um die Südspitze von Langeland - bei Gulstav, Dovns Klint, Kelds Nor Fyr,  Dimesodde - sehr große Meerforellen bis über 5 kg gefangen.


----------



## Stefan W. (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Gut für diejenigen die jetzt da sein können. Ich muß leider noch ein paar Wochen arbeiten[emoji17]
Ab dem 2 April sind hoffentlich noch ein paar beißwiliige Meerforellen rund um Langeland[emoji6]


----------



## JohnnyValkyre (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> Das Jahr fängt wieder sehr gut an.
> Aktuell werden rund um die Südspitze von Langeland - bei Gulstav, Dovns Klint, Kelds Nor Fyr,  Dimesodde - sehr große Meerforellen bis über 5 kg gefangen.


Moin, mit was wurden die gefangen? Wahrscheinlich mefo Blinker?  Farbe ? Tiefe? Vielen Dank 


spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Du Walter, mir sind doch schöne Küchendorsche auch lieber. Ausserdem würde mir Kla6s auch die grossen Dorsche wegnehmen......."alle Dorsche über 5 Kg sind meine" sagt Klaus dann .
> Ausserdem muss ich doch versuchen dich ein bischen zu foppen :m.




Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Multe (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@ JohnnyValkyre, im Winter und zeitigem Frühjahr werden fast alle große Meerforellen auf Blinker oder Wobbler gefangen. Die Köder sollten aber sehr klein sein - wie z.B. Pilspidsen 7 gr., Spökket 10 gr. oder kleine STRIPPER. Rot / Schwarz ist jetzt die fängigste Farbe. 
Mit der Fliege gibt es  jetzt meist kleinere Fische. 
Fast alle Fische gehen fast direkt unter der Rutenspitze an den Haken.
Auch auf Als wurden schöne Mefos gefangen.


----------



## Multe (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

hier schwimmt die nächste Meerforellengeneration....
https://www.facebook.com/Fyns-Laksefisk-872399719451091/?fref=nf


----------



## JohnnyValkyre (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> @ JohnnyValkyre, im Winter und zeitigem Frühjahr werden fast alle große Meerforellen auf Blinker oder Wobbler gefangen. Die Köder sollten aber sehr klein sein - wie z.B. Pilspidsen 7 gr., Spökket 10 gr. oder kleine STRIPPER. Rot / Schwarz ist jetzt die fängigste Farbe.
> Mit der Fliege gibt es  jetzt meist kleinere Fische.
> Fast alle Fische gehen fast direkt unter der Rutenspitze an den Haken.
> Auch auf Als wurden schöne Mefos gefangen.


Moin, kannst du ein Bild deiner köder einstellen ? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Multe (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@JohnnyValkyre
die kannst du hier sehen und auch meine spezielle Montage
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l24NmRhngBg
bzw hier, den STRIPPER - http://shop.go-fishing.dk/product/go-fishing-stripper-nye-farver-4099/
den BOSS - http://shop.go-fishing.dk/product/boss-3019/
den PILSPIDSEN - http://www.fluer.dk/produkter-fiskegrej/90-blink/1464-pilspidsen-7g/
beim PILSPIDSEN ist auch die Farbe - Pattegrisen - sehr fängig.


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stefan W. schrieb:


> Gut für diejenigen die jetzt da sein können. Ich muß leider noch ein paar Wochen arbeiten[emoji17]
> Ab dem 2 April sind hoffentlich noch ein paar beißwiliige Meerforellen rund um Langeland[emoji6]







Moin, wir sind auch von 02.04 bis 09.04 dort :vik:


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Achso, hab mal noch ne Frage zum Platten Angeln.

Angelt ihr vom verankerten Boot aus oder lasst ihr euch treiben ?

Und kann man um die Insel Langeland Wattwürmer suchen ?

Wenn ja wo ?


Danke schonmal


----------



## Stefan W. (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Zu dieser Jahreszeit angeln wir nicht auf Plattfische. Die haben zu dieser Jahreszeit kaum Fleisch auf den Gräten und das bißchen ist dann auch noch sehr wabbelig. Das lohnt nicht. Wenn wir so ab Juli auf Platte angeln, fischen wir je nach Strömung entweder vom treibenden Boot oder, falls wir die Platten gefunden haben, auch vom verankerten Boot. Wattwürmer kann man an mehreren Stellen an Langelands Stränden plümpern. Aber achtet drauf das ihr,  falls ihr im Sommer mal da sein solltet, das nicht an den Badestränden zu machen.


----------



## Multe (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

hier noch einmal etwas über die Aufzucht der Mefos.
http://www.vandplejefyn.dk/news.php


Deshalb starten wir an Ostern beim EVENT auf Langeland eine Spendenaktion . Jeder der spendet bekommt *gleich* ein kleines Geschenk und ein Los. Am letzten Tag des EVENTS werden dann öffentlich unter allen Spendern *6 hochwertige Preise* verlost - gesponsort von *ZEBCO*.
Der Erlös geht zu *100%* an Vandpleje Fyn.


----------



## Multe (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

hier eine Karte mit den besten Mefoplätzen auf Langeland und Fünen. Klickt den Platz an und so bekommt ihr weitere Infos - wie .z.B. Parkmöglichkeiten, Kalender mit den fängigsten Zeiten, Länge der Strecke und wie der Untergrund ist usw.
http://seatrout.dk/kort/#


----------



## SFVNOR (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> hier eine Karte mit den besten Mefoplätzen auf Langeland und Fünen. Klickt den Platz an und so bekommt ihr weitere Infos - wie .z.B. Parkmöglichkeiten, Kalender mit den fängigsten Zeiten, Länge der Strecke und wie der Untergrund ist usw.
> http://seatrout.dk/kort/#



Moin Walter,

Ich finde es Klasse dass Du deine Erfahrungen teilst und uns mit Informationen versorgst die wir wohl so in der Form nicht finden würden.
Vielen Dank und Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Vareler Holger (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Walter,
> 
> Ich finde es Klasse dass Du deine Erfahrungen teilst und uns mit Informationen versorgst die wir wohl so in der Form nicht finden würden.
> Vielen Dank und Gruß,
> Stefan



Dem kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Ich habe viel von allen hier gelernt, und bin über jeden weiteren Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Meerbrassenkiller (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Im Sommer wollen wir wieder nach LL fahren, diesmal nach Spodsbjerg.
Für diesen Urlaub wollen wir uns ein Boot bei IBI ausleihen.
Nun habe ich Nikolaj angeschrieben, wie es sich mit der  Regel:
"Boote dürfen nur in den Küstengewässern (1,5km) benutzt werden." verhält.
Darauf antwortete er mir, dass es eine Regelung der Polizei ist, die verbindlich ist.
Nun liegen aber ein Großteil der Sommer Dorsch stellen außerhalb der 1,5km.
Von anderen Anglern weiss ich, dass sie Nikolaj's Boote auch an Stellen nutzen,
die nicht im Küstengewässer liegen, diese Regel also gekonnt ignorieren.
Nun meine Frage: wie haltet ihr es mit der Regel. Und habt ihr deshalb schon Erfahrungen 
mit der dänischen Polizei machen müssen?

Danke schon mal vorher


----------



## otto57 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin 
Steht in jedem Mietvertrag. Er weiß denn was 1,5 km ist . Ich glaub da hält sich keiner dran. Fahrrine ist ja schon 2-3 km weg. Wenn was passiert sieht es anders aus. Polizei habe ich da noch nicht gesehen . Auf die Mindesmaße sollte man achten denn das ist schlimmer - wie war das 100 Euro pro untermaßiegen Fisch.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Meerbrassenkiller (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Das heißt diese Regel ist nur da, weil er das offiziell so schreiben muss, besteht aber 
nicht ausdrücklich auf die Einhaltung?


----------



## otto57 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ja konnte man so sagen , vieleicht weiß Münze ja besser Bescheid.  Der lebt ja auf Langeland -)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wie immer im leben solange nichts passiert und man das nicht so dolle übertreibt kümmert sich keiner aber wehe da geht was schief dann hast du die goldene A... karte am Band


----------



## derthomasgl (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo!

 Ich möchte ende August nach Langeland fahren um dort Urlaub zu machen. Meine Frage ist ob es sich lohnt eine Angelausrüstung mit einzupacken?
 Womit könnte ich  ende August bzw. im September rechnen?
 Gibt es dort Möglichkeiten vom Ufer aus zu angeln,? Gibt es vlt. Anglerkutter, die mit Anglern rausfahren und wenn ja lohnt sich das?
 Ich war bis jetzt fast immer an der Nordseeküste Dänemarks, deshalb bleibt die Insel Langeland für mich ein unentdecktes Neuland. Lohnt es von dort aus nach Kopenhagen zu fahren oder ist es doch zu weit?

 Über jede Information würde ich mich sehr freuen.

 Gruß

 Thomas


----------



## Multe (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



derthomasgl schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte ende August nach Langeland fahren um dort Urlaub zu machen. Meine Frage ist ob es sich lohnt eine Angelausrüstung mit einzupacken?
> Womit könnte ich  ende August bzw. im September rechnen?
> ...




hej Thomas, das ist auf Langeland die beste Angelzeit im Jahr. Da kannst du mit sehr großen Dorschen , vielen Plattfischen und natürlich tagsüber auch mit großen Meerforellen rechnen.
Hier kannst du auch kostenlos bei IBI am Sommerservice teilnehmen um alles über das Angeln vor Langeland zu lernen. 
[FONT=&quot]Am Sonntag den [/FONT][FONT=&quot]_21.Aug.- 28.Aug. und 4. Sept gibt es jeweils ab 10.00 Uhr im Hafen von Spodsbjerg einen Workshop._[/FONT]
Von Spodsbjerg aus bis Kopenhagen musst du mit 2 Std. fahrzeit rechnen - lohnen tut sich das immer, denn Kpoenhagen ist eine sehr schöne Stadt. Natürlich kannst du auch eine Tour nach Møn machen.
In dieser Zeit wirst du auch sehr viele hier aus dem Board antreffen.


----------



## Multe (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Zum Abschluß ihrer "Sommertour" wird am 8. + 9. September die dänische *Königin Margrethe* Langeland besuchen. Vielleicht könnt ihr ja da einmal mit eurem Boot neben der königlichen Yacht "Dannebrog" herfahren - gibt bestimmt ein gutes Bild.


----------



## heinzi (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Am Sonntag den [/FONT][FONT=&quot]_21.Aug.- 28.Aug. und 4. Sept gibt es jeweils ab 10.00 Uhr im Hafen von Spodsbjerg einen Workshop._[/FONT]
> 
> Das ist ja doof, ich bin vom 8. August für eine Woche auf LL. Irgendwie verpasse ich immer das Sommerfest.
> Walter,
> vermutlich bist Du ab 21.8. vor Ort, oder?


----------



## Zanderman (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Petri Boardies, Petri Multe,

lasst uns dann mal ruhig noch ein paar Dörschlein im Belt, wir kommen nämlich erst nach Euch auf unsere Insel.:cWir sind diesmal leider nur im September (10.-24.) in Spodsbjerg anzutreffen.

@Walter: Da kannst Du ja noch der Königin zum Abschied zuwinken#h...Ausserdem wird ja Nikolaj hoffentlich zu Ehren der Königin noch mal ein paar Dorsche im Belt nachsetzen :q:qP.S. was macht die Entwicklung der neuen Rolle?
Die Links die Du schon wieder eingestellt hast sind ja mal wieder absolute Spitze#6#6


----------



## Multe (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Zanderman schrieb:


> Petri Boardies, Petri Multe,
> 
> lasst uns dann mal ruhig noch ein paar Dörschlein im Belt, wir kommen nämlich erst nach Euch auf unsere Insel.:cWir sind diesmal leider nur im September (10.-24.) in Spodsbjerg anzutreffen.
> 
> ...


----------



## derthomasgl (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo,

ja der Königin vom Boot aus zuwinken wird für uns ein Erlebnis sein.
Gibt es generell auf Langelqand, und zwar im Südwesten der Insel zwischen Bogenkop und Ristinge eine Chance vom Ufer aus auf Plattfische zu angeln, macht es Sinn und wenn ja wie weit muss man die Montagen rauswerfen?

Schöne Grüße#h


----------



## Stulle (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ristinge selbst wird als platten Strand ausgewiesen, ich hab da gemischte Erfahrungen. Aber bei Bagenkop läuft es eigentlich immer gut. Ich kann dir den angelführer der Rapsbande empfehlen


----------



## buttweisser (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



derthomasgl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja der Königin vom Boot aus zuwinken wird für uns ein Erlebnis sein.
> Gibt es generell auf Langelqand, und zwar im Südwesten der Insel zwischen Bogenkop und Ristinge eine Chance vom Ufer aus auf Plattfische zu angeln, macht es Sinn und wenn ja wie weit muss man die Montagen rauswerfen?
> ...



Ristinge kannste im Sommer in der Regel vergessen. Besser Du gehst im August an die Strände um Dovns Klint, da geht im Sommer eigentlich immer was auf Plattfisch, teilweise kommt auch Aal und Dorsch. Aber gerade bei Dorsch ist jeder Sommer anders. In der Regel fängst Du Dorsche im Sommer schlechter bis gar nicht, aber es gibt auch Jahre da beißen die Leos auch im Sommer recht gut.

Gruß


----------



## derthomasgl (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ristinge selbst wird als platten Strand ausgewiesen, ich hab da gemischte Erfahrungen. Aber bei Bagenkop läuft es eigentlich immer gut. Ich kann dir den angelführer der Rapsbande empfehlen



Hi!

was kann ich unter "Angelführer der Rapsbande" verstehen?;+

Gibt es sowas wie Angelführer für die Insel Langeland, wenn ja würde mich stark für sowas interessieren?

Gruß


----------



## Colli_HB (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Gib das mal bei Amazon ein


----------



## Der Goldaal (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Angelführer,

das Tehma gab es schon öfter. Ich persönlich empfehle den von North Guiding, da sind neben den genauen Beschreibungen auch Satelliten Fotos.


----------



## Stulle (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

http://www.amazon.de/Angelf%C3%BChrer-Langeland-K%C3%BCste-K%C3%BCstenangeln-Bootsangeln/dp/3937868062


----------



## Stulle (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Der ist nicht mehr so aktuell  (2007) also sind Sandbänke nicht mehr da wo sie eingezeichnet aber die Plätze sind mit GPS Daten angegeben so das man sie auch sicher findet.


----------



## ole-brumm (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Hallo Angler
> 
> Hat das noch was mit Hobby , Freizeit, oder Sportfischen zu tun?
> Oder ist das und dann auch noch zur Zeit wo der Dorsch den Laich mit sich rumträgt ,also ein schlapper Laichdorsch ist .FISCHRÄUBEREI .
> ...




Das ganze nennt sich "Trolling" und wird eigentlich von größeren Booten auf vorzugsweise Lachs und Mefo betrieben. 
Ich gehe seit Jahren regelmäßig auf Rügen und auch teilweise in Südschweden mit unserem Boot zum Trolling.
Wenn ich allerdings Sprüche höre wie "Fischräuberrei" und dass das nichts mit Angel zu tun hat kriege ich das KOTZEN, auch wenn es von Leuten kommt die sicherlich nicht viel Ahnung haben.


----------



## spodsbjerg (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

:q |good:!!!


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



ole-brumm schrieb:


> Das ganze nennt sich "Trolling" und wird eigentlich von größeren Booten auf vorzugsweise Lachs und Mefo betrieben.
> Ich gehe seit Jahren regelmäßig auf Rügen und auch teilweise in Südschweden mit unserem Boot zum Trolling.
> Wenn ich allerdings Sprüche höre wie "Fischräuberrei" und dass das nichts mit Angel zu tun hat kriege ich das KOTZEN, auch wenn es von Leuten kommt die sicherlich nicht viel Ahnung haben.


Dein sachlicher Komentar sag einiges über dein Geistiges Niveau aus. Neun Ruten auf den Boot ist FISHRÄUBEREI und hat mit Sport oder Hobbyfischen nichts zu tun und zu Suchen .Und was muß man bei abgrasen eines Gebietes für Ahnung haben? Ich hatte um eine sachliche Diskussion gebeten und nicht um dummes Rumgeholze
Ich habe FERTIG  |kopfkrat


----------



## spodsbjerg (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Also ich fand den Kommentar schon sachlich da er sich aufs trolling generell bezogen hat. Jeder sollte doch für sich selbst entscheiden auf welche Art und Weise er fischen geht.
Geistiges Niveau? Da fällt mir nur das Wort "Glashaus" ein wenn du verstehst was ich meine |rolleyes.


----------



## Multe (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das, am 23. Dez. ausgebrannte Schiff vor der Südspitze Langelands , wurde gestern endlich geborgen.
http://www.tv2fyn.dk/artikel/udbraendt-skib-endelig-bjaerget
an dieser Ecke würde ich in der nächsten Zeit* kein* Brandungsangeln machen.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Dein sachlicher Komentar sag einiges über dein Geistiges Niveau aus. Neun Ruten auf den Boot ist FISHRÄUBEREI und hat mit Sport oder Hobbyfischen nichts zu tun und zu Suchen .Und was muß man bei abgrasen eines Gebietes für Ahnung haben? Ich hatte um eine sachliche Diskussion gebeten und nicht um dummes Rumgeholze
> Ich habe FERTIG  |kopfkrat



Was verstehst du denn unter Fischräuberei? Ich habe noch nie ein Trollingboot mit einer Piratenflagge gesehen
Trolling hat genauso eine Daseinsberechtigung wie jede andere Methode auch. Wahrscheinlich muss halt ein neues Feindbild her, da die Fliegenfischerei mittlerweile genug Fett abbekommen hat. Wenn du Trolling mit Fischräuberei aufgrund von möglichen Massenfängen in Verbindung bringst, kann ich nur lachen. Ein Dauergrinsen haben höchstens die Tacklevertriebler. Trolling kann sich nicht jeder leisten, daher wohl auch der Neid. Oder?


----------



## Nick*Rivers (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Noch 7 Wochen, dann sind wir endlich wieder auf LL. 
(Dort schleppen wir auch. Aber nur mit 6 Ruten|wavey


----------



## spodsbjerg (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> Noch 7 Wochen, dann sind wir endlich wieder auf LL.
> (Dort schleppen wir auch. Aber nur mit 6 Ruten|wavey


 Bin schon hier und sitz vorm Kamin und schau auf den Belt :q


----------



## Der Goldaal (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin,

Jungs lasst mal etwas Ruhe einkehren. In vielen Boards herrscht derzeit eine miese Stimmung voller Anfeindngen. Ich bin auch Niemand, der  die Weichspüler Methode gut heißt, aber man muss sich doch nicht wegen jedem bisschen angiften. Und vor allem in aller Öffentlichkeit. Streit könnt ihr auch unter aneinander austragen. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Jeder nur ein paar Mitschwimmer sucht, um dann in der "Annonymität" des Netzes aus voller Deckung zu schießen.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Möglich, oder die laaaaange Winterpause macht dem Einen oder Anderen zu schaffen.
So langsam geht es ja wieder los. Also tief Luft holen und....


----------



## dorsch*thomas (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo LL Fans, man sollte doch nicht immer nur das Negative sehen, wenn sich die Jungs den Stress antun wollen mit so viel Ruten zu angeln, dann ist es doch ihre eigene Sache. Wer Spaß dran hat , soll es doch machen, es ist doch nichts Verbotenes!!!! Man sollte sich mal selber fragen, ob all das was man auf dem Wasser so treibt, jeden anderen gefallen würde. Es gibt halt viele Möglichkeiten den Fischen nachzustellen, so hat jeder seine Methode und das sollte auch jeder andere akzeptieren. Gruß Thomas


----------



## buttweisser (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> Das, am 23. Dez. ausgebrannte Schiff vor der Südspitze Langelands , wurde gestern endlich geborgen.
> http://www.tv2fyn.dk/artikel/udbraendt-skib-endelig-bjaerget
> an dieser Ecke würde ich in der nächsten Zeit* kein* Brandungsangeln machen.



Hej Walter, dort angelt auch kaum einer in der Brandung. Und wenn doch, dann spült der häufig auftretende Westwind bestimmt die Schadstoffe weg bzw. verdünnt sie. Das ist der Badestrand von Bagenkop. Ich würde da eher Angst um meine Füße haben, wegen Glasscherben und anderen scharfkantigen Wrackteilen.


----------



## hsv9408 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich fahre mit einem Freund spontan am Sonntag für ein paar Tage das erste mal nach Langeland in die Stadt Bagenkop. Sind momentan schon Fänge gemacht worden? Lohnt es sich die Brandungspeitschen mitzunehmen? Wie siehts mit Dorsch und Co. vom Boot aus?

Danke für Zahlreiche Infos;D

MFG


----------



## MS aus G (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi hsv,

herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

Ich würde mal sagen, das Ihr die Brandungs, bzw. Spinnruten einpacken müsst, da ich nicht glaube, das Ihr ein Boot zu mieten bekommt!!! Die Windvorhersage ist aber auch dementsprechend!!! Ob mit der Brandungsrute was geht, keine Ahnung, da momentan nicht gerade "Hochseeangeln", die meisten wissen was ich meine, angesagt ist!!!

(Das geht jetzt nicht gegen die Brandungsangler!!! Denn ich habe wirklich keinen Plan, ob momentan was zu holen ist!!!)

Ich wünsche Euch trotzdem viel Erfolg oder einfach "nur" eine schöne Zeit auf der "schönsten Insel von Welt"!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Stulle (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Dorsch und platfisch sollten beim Leichen sein. Ob das warme Wetter doch welche an die Küste gebracht hat weiß ich aber nicht


----------



## Nick*Rivers (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Brandungsangeln eher weniger, aber die Mefos!!! Wird am WE wieder wärmer, das sollte mich wundern, wenn dann nichts geht.


----------



## Stulle (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wo wir gerade dabei sind, ich hab die Woche vor Ostern Azk Ausgleich. In der Brandung sehe ich wenig Erfolg und 9 Tage durchzublinkern ist etwas anstrengend. Ist in der zeit jemand oben der mich gegen Unkosten mit auf sein Boot nimmt? Ausrüstung und Erfahrung hätte ich nur alleine das Gebiet um LL zu erkunden ist mir nicht so lieb?


----------



## hsv9408 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Und wie siehts mit alternativen auf der Insel aus? Gibt es Forellenseen in der nähe von Bagenkop?


----------



## Stulle (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*







Da war ich jetzt ein mal als blutiger Anfänger gab's schon 2 Forellen und 2 die nicht am haken hingen. Der kolegen der uns den See gezeigt hat fing in der selben Zeit 6


----------



## Der Goldaal (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@hsv9408

also ich denke, dass Ihr die Brandungsruten zu Hause lassen könnt. Das Wasser wird noch viel zu kalt sein. Die Dorsche sind a) am Laichen und stehen b) sicher noch sehr tief. Aber wer es nicht versucht, kann es auch nicht genau wissen. Ich denke die Wassertemperatur wird bei 4°C liegen, was sicher für die Meerforellen noch auf den Plan ruft. Also Spinnangeln eingepackt und Jagd auf's Ostseesilber machen. Achtung Schutzgebiete beachten. So viel ich weiß hat Langeland 3 Schutzzonen bis 15.März.


----------



## hsv9408 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> @hsv9408
> 
> also ich denke, dass Ihr die Brandungsruten zu Hause lassen könnt. Das Wasser wird noch viel zu kalt sein. Die Dorsche sind a) am Laichen und stehen b) sicher noch sehr tief. Aber wer es nicht versucht, kann es auch nicht genau wissen. Ich denke die Wassertemperatur wird bei 4°C liegen, was sicher für die Meerforellen noch auf den Plan ruft. Also Spinnangeln eingepackt und Jagd auf's Ostseesilber machen. Achtung Schutzgebiete beachten. So viel ich weiß hat Langeland 3 Schutzzonen bis 15.März.




Ok, hab ich bislang noch nichts von gehört oder gelesen. Hast du da evl. nen Link oder genauere Infos für mich?


----------



## Vareler Holger (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



hsv9408 schrieb:


> Und wie siehts mit alternativen auf der Insel aus? Gibt es Forellenseen in der nähe von Bagenkop?



Hallo das sollte was für dich sein.
*Langelands Lystfiskersø*
 Am See bieten sich gute Voraussetzungen für die Fliegenfischerei
 Es gibt keine Fangbegrenzung, außerdem sind Powerbait-Köder erlaubt
 Slåvænget 9
 5932 Humble
 Tlf. 62 56 25 35
www.putandtake-langeland.dk


Ist ca. 10 - 15 Minuten von Bagenkop entfernt.


----------



## MS aus G (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Und so kann das aussehen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## SFVNOR (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Moin,

Kurze Frage. Habt ihr Zugriff auf die WebCam 1-3 über die Internetseite vom Touristbadehaven in Spodsbjerg oder ist Diese abgestürzt ;+

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Funktionieren bei mir auch nicht...

Habe ich schon erzählt, dass es in 79 Tagen wieder auf die Insel geht? Gestern schon mal eine neue Rute gekauft :q


----------



## spodsbjerg (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Es ist diesig, es regnet leicht, Temperatur 1Grad plus, Null Wind!!!! und weit und breit kein Leihboot im Hafen zu sehen. |supergri|wavey:


----------



## Multe (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

hej Rolf, am Montag geht das erste Boot ins Wasser - wird auch so langsam Zeit, denn die Fänge sind im Moment echt gut - *und* - die Dorsche haben schon abgelaicht.


----------



## Vareler Holger (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Kurze Frage. Habt ihr Zugriff auf die WebCam 1-3 über die Internetseite vom Touristbadehaven in Spodsbjerg oder ist Diese abgestürzt ;+
> 
> ...


Bei mir geht's auch nicht . Vor zwei Tagen war ich noch drauf.


----------



## buttweisser (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wenn keiner was von Fängen in der Brandung schreibt, muß das nicht gleich heißen, dass nichts geht. Eher sind zurzeit kaum Brandungsangler oben. Also ich würde das Brandungszeug nicht zuhause lassen, wenn ich nach LL fahre, auch wenn die Bedingungen schwierig sind. Da kannst Du auch gleich zuhause bleiben. Lieber 5 Stunden Brandung mit wenig Bissen, als eine Stunde Forellenpuff. Man fährt doch nicht nach LL um Mastforellen zu fangen, sondern Ostseefische.


----------



## Stulle (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich war da auch nur weil wirklich garnichts ging 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SFVNOR (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin,

Ich bin am Anfang meiner LL-Zeit immer mal wieder an den Forellenseen in Spodsbjerg und Tryggelev gewesen und habe nicht einen Fisch gefangen #q Naja, vielleicht fehlte das Glück, die richtigen Köder oder die Fische waren nicht in Beißlaune.
Seit Jahren kommt diese Angelausrüstung nicht mehr mit. Das Geld investiere ich lieber in Ringler, Tuborg Grön mit einem guten Buch am Strand oder auf der Terasse 
am Haus 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## buttweisser (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

|good:


----------



## MS aus G (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Auch wir haben das mit den FoPu´s mittlerweile aufgegeben!!!

Das Bild entstand auch vor 10 Jahren. Ich finde auch das die Preise an den Seen viiiieeel zu teuer sind. Denn auch wir hatten natürlich Tage an denen es nicht möglich war eine Forelle zu fangen. Da waren dann mal eben 100€ weg für nichts. Mittlerweile sind die Preise in den Supermärkten ja auch fast auf deutschem Niveau!!! Das Tuborg war z.B. im letzten Jahr günstiger als bei uns vergleichbares Bier. Gut es war die erste Woche im Angebot, aber auch in der zweiten Woche kostete es nur umgerechnet 2€ mehr als in Deutschland!!! Der größte Kracher sind aber die süßen Teilchen im Brugsen in Bagenkop, lecker!!! Und das zu ca. 10 Kronen, das bekommt man in Deutschland nicht für sein Geld!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## SFVNOR (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Auch wir haben das mit den FoPu´s mittlerweile aufgegeben!!!
> 
> Das Bild entstand auch vor 10 Jahren. Ich finde auch das die Preise an den Seen viiiieeel zu teuer sind. Denn auch wir hatten natürlich Tage an denen es nicht möglich war eine Forelle zu fangen. Da waren dann mal eben 100€ weg für nichts. Mittlerweile sind die Preise in den Supermärkten ja auch fast auf deutschem Niveau!!! Das Tuborg war z.B. im letzten Jahr günstiger als bei uns vergleichbares Bier. Gut es war die erste Woche im Angebot, aber auch in der zweiten Woche kostete es nur umgerechnet 2€ mehr als in Deutschland!!! Der größte Kracher sind aber die süßen Teilchen im Brugsen in Bagenkop, lecker!!! Und das zu ca. 10 Kronen, das bekommt man in Deutschland nicht für sein Geld!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Hi Mario,

Warum postest Du ein Bild von vor 10 Jahren ;+ Das hilft nun nicht wirkich, oder ? 

Zum Thema Brot und zwar wirklich frisch gebacken mit einer Riesenauswahl & Kuchen empfehle ich die Bäckerei in Humble an der Haupstrasse rechts vor der Kreuzung in Richtung Ristinge.
Schräg gegenüber ist ein Buchladen der auch aktuelle DE Zeitungen führt. Öffnungszeiten für beide Läden bitte beachten.
Ansonsten ist der Super Brugsen in Rudköbing eine alternative für Brot und Kuchen mit großer Auswahl. Da kann man auch gleich die Bestände von Bier, etc füllen 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## MS aus G (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Was soll sich denn da geändert haben, außer, das die Preise höher geworden sind. Der See ist noch der Gleiche, wie von vor 10 Jahren. Köder waren der gute, alte Mepps-Spinner oder dieses Glitzernde Forellenzeugs. Ob heute nun mehr oder weniger besetzt wird kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, aber das weis wahrscheinlich eh nur der Betreiber, und der wird es wohl niemandem verraten!!! Zu dem Bild hab ich ja auch geschrieben, das es so aussehen "kann"!!! 

Gruß Mario


----------



## SFVNOR (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Was soll sich denn da geändert haben, außer, das die Preise höher geworden sind. Der See ist noch der Gleiche, wie von vor 10 Jahren. Köder waren der gute, alte Mepps-Spinner oder dieses Glitzernde Forellenzeugs. Ob heute nun mehr oder weniger besetzt wird kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, aber das weis wahrscheinlich eh nur der Betreiber, und der wird es wohl niemandem verraten!!! Zu dem Bild hab ich ja auch geschrieben, das es so aussehen "kann"!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


 

Hej Mario,

Sorry, ich wollte Dir nicht auf den Schlips treten.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## MS aus G (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Darum ging es auch nicht.

Es wurde ja nach P&T gefragt, ich war schon mal da, hab meinen Senf dazu gegeben, und dann Dir meine Sicht dargebracht. In der Ostsee fische ich auch noch so wie vor 10, 15 oder 20 Jahren (mit Ausnahme des "Möhrchens")! Das geht auch mal besser und mal schlechter. So ist es dann auch an einem Forellensee! 

Wie sagte Auwa immer:"Jeder Tag ist ein Angeltag, aber nicht jeder Tag ist ein Fangtag!!!"

In diesem Sinne!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



MS aus G schrieb:


> In der Ostsee fische ich auch noch so wie vor 10, 15 oder 20 Jahren (mit Ausnahme des "Möhrchens")!



So geil! Der Satz hätte von mir sein können... Möhrchen ist auch "mein" Köder für die Ostsee geworden. Das Ding ist einfach nur genial (und wenn es nur mein Glaube an das Teil ist, was mir die Dorsche bringt). Ich habe mich schon eingedeckt für LL im Mai...


----------



## Nick*Rivers (18. Februar 2016)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> So geil! Der Satz hätte von mir sein können... Möhrchen ist auch "mein" Köder für die Ostsee geworden. Das Ding ist einfach nur genial (und wenn es nur mein Glaube an das Teil ist, was mir die Dorsche bringt). Ich habe mich schon eingedeckt für LL im Mai...



Ja die Möhrchen. Was glaubt ihr, warum die so eine Erfolgswelle generiert haben? Gutes Marketing, oder steckt noch mehr dahinter? Der hohe Verschleiß macht sie doch recht teuer.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> Ja die Möhrchen. Was glaubt ihr, warum die so eine Erfolgswelle generiert haben? Gutes Marketing, oder steckt noch mehr dahinter? Der hohe Verschleiß macht sie doch recht teuer.



Die erste Packung hat mir mein Dealer geschenkt, da ich mich geweigert habe für die Dinger Geld auszugeben. Dann ausprobiert und seitdem... Möhrchen immer dabei!


----------



## Multe (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

ihr schreibt immer nur vom *MÖHRCHEN *- der fängt immer  - aber habt ihr schon einmal den *PINKY* probiert ? Gerade an Tagen wo es nicht so gut läuft ist das der Oberhammer - besonders im Frühjahr.
Wenn die Dorsche voll mit Krebsen sind musss unbedingt der* SHERIFF* ran.
Das sind im Moment halt die* LIEBLINGSKÖDER *der Dorsche.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Pinky habe ich auch immer dabei, genauso wie Whisky Orange. Sheriff noch nicht, aber werde ich dann mal wohl ändern 

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Stulle (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wenn ich das Google Lande ich bei japanischen Produkten mit halbnackten Frauen auf dem Cover.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Google Lande ich bei japanischen Produkten mit halbnackten Frauen auf dem Cover.



Wir angeln halt mit besonderen Ködern... :q Halbnackte Frauen gehen bei uns immer an den Haken!

http://www.lieblingsköder.de/gummifische-zum-zander-angeln-12cm.html


----------



## Multe (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ja sicher, der *WHISKY* fängt auch supergut.
Die* 12,5 cm* Gummis fische ich am *Jigkopf* und die* 10cm* in der gleichen Farbe als *Beifänger* - eine superfängige Kombination.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich wusste schon immer, dass die LL- Dorsche einen erlesenen Geschmack haben. Seit ein paar Jahren ist Pink der Bringer, jetzt brauchen die schon Whisky zu ihren Möhrchen Gibt es keine anderen Lieblingsköder mehr? Die Form usw ist nicht neu, da es Sandaalgummis schon lange gibt. Ich sag ja....Marketing ist Alles


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich habe schon einmal einen ähnlichen GuFi(Spro Playboy?) ausprobiert und der Unterschied beim Fangergebnis war deutlich erkennbar! Zwei Angler auf dem Boot und über jeweils 2 Stunden Möhrchen und Alternative im Wechsel gefischt. Mag Einbildung und Zufall sein, der Glaube versetzt ja auch Berge, aber mir egal... Hauptsache Fisch an der Schnur


----------



## derrik (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo hab mal ne Frage. Mit wieviel Gramm fischt ihr die Mörchen?


----------



## otto57 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



derrik schrieb:


> Hallo hab mal ne Frage. Mit wieviel Gramm fischt ihr die Mörchen?


Denke mal das ist Strömungs abhängig, musst ja runter kommen. Von - bis

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MS aus G (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Im flachen, so wie bei uns im späten Herbst (November), fische ich die so 20-30gr.. In anderen Jahreszeiten ist das natürlich ganz anders. Da geht das bestimmt auch an die 150-200gr.?!? Achso ich hatte die 10cm. Ausführung, mein Bruder fischt bei den Gewichten aber auch die 12.5cm., und wir fischen die Möhrchen Solo, was aber auch an der Wassertiefe bis ca. 10m liegt. Da sind Beifänger mehr hinderlich als nützlich.

Nochmal zu den Ködern an sich. Ich bin normalerweise auch jemand, der gerne andere Sachen probiert als die Masse, aber die Fangergebnisse anderer Kollegen bzw. meines Bruders haben mich dann auch überzeugt!!! Ich muss auch sagen, das die Laufeigenschaften wirklich sehr, sehr gut sind. Sicher haben sie ihren Preis, aber ich würde sagen, das sie diesen auch Wert sind. Das sind natürlich nur meine Eindrücke, und es ist auch nicht bei jedem mal Driften ein Dorsch am Möhrchen, aber es beißen, meiner Meinung, mehr Fische als an andere Köder!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Da ich am liebsten in der Andrift fische, reichen häufig auch ein paar Gramm weniger. Ich bin meistens auf die leichte Tour unterwegs. Auch da habe ich Unterschiede festgestellt. Je leichter (und bei einer Hakengröße 3/0) ich fische (und in der Andrift), desto mehr Erfolg habe ich. Scheint das Laufverhalten auch extrem zu beeinflussen. Vor ein paar Tagen auf der Sagasbank war bei fast jedem Wurf in der Andrift ein Kontakt, in der Abdrift fast nix.

Letztes Jahr auf LL hatten wir leider fiese Drift, da war mit Möhrchen nicht viel auszurichten, da wir teilweise bis zu 300g gefischt haben.

Bis 100 g und Hakengröße 5/0 (grenzwertig finde ich!) fische ich Möhrchen. Danach kommen größere GuFis zum Einsatz...


----------



## dorsch*thomas (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das Möhrchen ist wirklich ein super Köder, letztes Jahr haben top darauf gefangen. Nur eins ist klar, 2-3 Bisse und der Köder muss ausgetauscht werden. Er ist so weich, das viel mehr nicht möglich ist. Ich denke neben der Farbe ist das weiche Gummi und dadurch sehr flexible Köderspiel das Geheimnis der guten Fänge damit. Billig ist das ganze natürlich nicht, aber die Relation zu den Fängen passt schon. Gruß Thomas


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Mario, Du Pokerface :g

 KaLeu Bernie und ich kennen Deinen geheimen Geheimköder und der war weder Orange, noch Möhrchen :q


----------



## Nick*Rivers (19. Februar 2016)

Da greift der alte Grundsatz " Wer fängt hat Recht". Tippe auch auf die sehr weiche Gummimischung. Mein Lieblingsköder war( leider nicht mehr zu bekommen) der Dull Shad von Spro. Sehr weich, aber sau fängig. Schade, dass es die nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (19. Februar 2016)

HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Mario, Du Pokerface :g
> 
> KaLeu Bernie und ich kennen Deinen geheimen Geheimköder und der war weder Orange, noch Möhrchen :q



Musst ja nicht sagen mit was er geangelt hat. Ein Bild reicht völlig


----------



## Vareler Holger (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo zusammen ich verfolge gerade eure Diskussion über die Möhrchen. Ihr schreibt ihr fischt mit 20 bis 30 gr und mit 150 bis 200 gr.  Zb. mit 150 gr wenn ihr das Möhrchen auf den Haken zieht ob 10 cm oder 12,5 cm reißen die Möhrchen dann nicht??  Würde mich interessieren welche Hakengrößen  ihr dazu verwendet. Bei meinen Dorsch Bomben hatte ich Hakengröße 2 und mir sind 15 cm Gummifisch nach einen Tag aufgeplatzt. Kann mir vorstellen das bei 2 er Haken die Möhrchen platzen da sie sehr schlank aussehen.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Vareler Holger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ich verfolge gerade eure Diskussion über die Möhrchen. Ihr schreibt ihr fischt mit 20 bis 30 gr und mit 150 bis 200 gr. Zb. mit 150 gr wenn ihr das Möhrchen auf den Haken zieht ob 10 cm oder 12,5 cm reißen die Möhrchen dann nicht?? Würde mich interessieren welche Hakengrößen ihr dazu verwendet. Bei meinen Dorsch Bomben hatte ich Hakengröße 2 und mir sind 15 cm Gummifisch nach einen Tag aufgeplatzt. Kann mir vorstellen das bei 2 er Haken die Möhrchen platzen da sie sehr schlank aussehen.



Hallo Holger, ich verwende selbst gegossene Jigköpfe ohne Bait Holder. Für die 12,5 cm Variante kann man 6/0 er VMC Babarian nehmen( ab 100gr ). Für kleinere Gewichte verwende ich 4/0 - 5/0 er. Die in  10 cm nehme ich nur als Beifänger am Seitenarm. Da platzt eigentlich nichts auf. Du kannst einen Tropfen Kleber dran machen, dann hält es noch besser. Nach ein paar Fischkontakten musst du aber so wieso einen neuen Köder aufziehen, da er zerbissen ist. Gruß Thomas


----------



## derrik (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten. Aber 150 gr. Jigkopf und dann das Möhrchen geht das? Wie sieht das aus?


----------



## otto57 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



derrik schrieb:


> Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten. Aber 150 gr. Jigkopf und dann das Möhrchen geht das? Wie sieht das aus?


Muss ja dann nicht unbedingt sein, das sie dann dadrauf beißen. Aber bei 150 gr. Ist ja auch nicht gesagt dass man rausfährt. Dann wird die Drift so stark sein dass man drüber huscht


Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorsch*thomas (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



derrik schrieb:


> Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten. Aber 150 gr. Jigkopf und dann das Möhrchen geht das? Wie sieht das aus?



Hallo derrik, ich fische sie bis 110gr am Jigkopf, wenn mehr Gewicht von Nöten ist, kommen sie nur als Beifänger zum Einsatz. Ich verwende ein System mit 2 Seitenarmen und unten einfach eine selbst gegossene Bleikugel dran. Die habe ich in 9 verschiedenen  Gewichten von 60-530gr, da kann ich je nach Strömung variieren. Bei der Methode halte ich die Bleikugel direkt am Boot in der Abdrift, die Bisse kommen knallhart. Gruß Thomas


----------



## buttweisser (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Für flaches Wasser, so bis 8m, bei wenig Drift auch um die 10m, gibt es noch andere Top Köder als zu weich gekochte Möhren in verschiedenen Farben. 

Das wären z.B. Blinker zwischen 20 und 40 Gramm. Da man in der Regel mehr als 2 oder 3 Fische damit fängt, ehe die Teile kaputt bzw. versenkt sind, ist es auch preiswerter als das Gemüse und andere Gummis.


----------



## rule270 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hy Flo
Gruß an euch beide. Du findest mich Ende August bis Ende September am Notankerplatz.
Rudi


----------



## carlsberg (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich Fische die teile auch am 300g Kopf, ich verwende nur noch Gummifische bis max 12 cm Länge . Letztes Jahr habe ich ein 10 kg Dorsch auf einen 6.5 cm gummifisch am Seiten arm gefangen. Finde das den Dorschen das schnurz ist solange strömung vorhanden ist.


----------



## derrik (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Danke  Thomas. Gute Idee mit dem Mörchen am Beifänger.Bin im September wieder auf LL.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



derrik schrieb:


> Danke Thomas. Gute Idee mit dem Mörchen am Beifänger.Bin im September wieder auf LL.



Hallo derrik, so fische ich eigentlich immer bei stärkerer Strömung, auch mit 4er Kopytos. Gruß Thomas


----------



## spodsbjerg (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> hej Rolf, am Montag geht das erste Boot ins Wasser - wird auch so langsam Zeit, denn die Fänge sind im Moment echt gut - *und* - die Dorsche haben schon abgelaicht.


 Hej Walter, mit dem abgelaicht muß ich dir leider widersprechen. Ich war am Montag noch mit Klaus raus zum fischen und die Dorsche waren überwiegend noch prall voll mit Laich. Ich denke mal das es Gebietsweise unterschiedlich ist. 
Wenn wir uns im September sehen dann diskutieren wir das mit Fritz und Klaus aus .
Weißt du ob Fritz noch in Kuba ist?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich habe wegen der Diskussion um Möhrchen und Gewichte (und wegen akuter Langeweile ;-)) gerade mal meine Jigköpfe gewogen. Das Ergebnis ist erschreckend! Der einzige Hersteller mit relativ genauen Angaben ist Spro. Hier sind nur relativ geringe Abweichungen (meist nach oben) zu verzeichnen, aber ansonsten... Savage Gear war leider mit den größten Abweichungen zu verzeichnen (100g = 74g real).  Zebco hat Abweichungen zwischen 5-10%. VMC (glaube ich die sind von denen)mit 5% im Rahmen. 

Ein 300g Kopf wiegt in der Regel auch nur zwischen 282g und 284g, 150g sind meistens nur bei 140g bis 142g. 

Allerdings habe ich auch 35g Köpfe, die alle zwischen 44g und 45g wiegen. 

Ich war wirklich negativ überrascht... Mit solch großen Abweichungen hätte ich nicht gerechnet.

Meine Savage Gear Jigköpfe werde ich kommende Woche dann mal reklamieren. Denn die sind teuer- und 25% Abweichung eindeutig zu viel!


----------



## pcchristian (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo in die Runde,
da wir es dieses Jahr nicht nach Norwegen schaffen, überlege ich, ob Langeland einen Kurztrip wert ist. 
Habt Ihr info's bzgl. Unterkunft, Reisezeit, Boot usw für mich?
Wir wären nur 2 und der 3 Personen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## otto57 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



pcchristian schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> da wir es dieses Jahr nicht nach Norwegen schaffen, überlege ich, ob Langeland einen Kurztrip wert ist.
> Habt Ihr info's bzgl. Unterkunft, Reisezeit, Boot usw für mich?
> Wir wären nur 2 und der 3 Personen
> ...


Hausundboot.dk
thf.dk
Und andere [emoji12] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



otto57 schrieb:


> Hausundboot.dk
> thf.dk
> Und andere [emoji12]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk



Ibi nicht zu vergessen... www.bootsverleih.dk

Reisezeit ist einfach- dann wenn Du noch ein Boot bekommst... |rolleyes


----------



## dorsch*thomas (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe wegen der Diskussion um Möhrchen und Gewichte (und wegen akuter Langeweile ;-)) gerade mal meine Jigköpfe gewogen. Das Ergebnis ist erschreckend! Der einzige Hersteller mit relativ genauen Angaben ist Spro. Hier sind nur relativ geringe Abweichungen (meist nach oben) zu verzeichnen, aber ansonsten... Savage Gear war leider mit den größten Abweichungen zu verzeichnen (100g = 74g real). Zebco hat Abweichungen zwischen 5-10%. VMC (glaube ich die sind von denen)mit 5% im Rahmen.
> 
> Ein 300g Kopf wiegt in der Regel auch nur zwischen 282g und 284g, 150g sind meistens nur bei 140g bis 142g.
> 
> ...



Deshalb gieße ich all meine Jigköpfe selbst. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@ Rolf, da muss ich dir Recht geben, das habe ich die letzten Jahre auch schon festgestellt. Da hast du Plätze, wo *alle* Dorsche abgelaicht haben und in einer anderen Wassertiefe haben sie noch dicke Bäuche.
Fritz kommt schon bald wieder zurück  - er ist am 14. Febr. geflogen.


----------



## Zanderman (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> @ Rolf, da muss ich dir Recht geben, das habe ich die letzten Jahre auch schon festgestellt. Da hast du Plätze, wo *alle* Dorsche abgelaicht haben und in einer anderen Wassertiefe haben sie noch dicke Bäuche.
> Fritz kommt schon bald wieder zurück  - er ist am 14. Febr. geflogen.



@Walter und Rolf: Denke das dieses  gerade vor Langeland eher wahrscheinlich ist als in anderen Gebieten. Sehr stark wechselnde Strömungen (sowohl Stärke wie Richtung variieren... wie wir wohl alle vor Ort schon bemerkt haben..) bedingen naturgemäss im auch noch tiefenmässig unterschiedlichen Gebiet eine grössere Vielfalt. Ich denke zumindest Multe wird mir Recht geben,wenn ich unterstelle das es vor Langeland verschiedene Dorschpopulationen (z.Bsp. standorttreue Tangdorsche, sowie nur saisonbedingte Sommerdorsche) gibt, die völlig unterschiedliche Verhaltensmuster zeigen.Dazu gehört m.E. auch ein unterschiedliches Verhalten beim Laichvorgang.-
Aber ich bin natürlich  nur interessierter Angler mit (wie ich hoffe) offenen Augen, und möchte mir hier nichts anmassen, studierte Leute können vielleicht sinnvolleres dazu beitragen.

und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel...


----------



## Multe (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@Zandermann, ja so sehe ich das auch. Ich gehe sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und sage, das Dorsche in bestimmten Gebieten ein nicht so besonders gutes Fleisch haben.
Jedes Jahr so ab Ende Juli kannst du ganz genau beobachten, wie ein großer Schwarm Dorsche vom Süden in Richtung Norden zieht. Anfang September hast du den dann im Bermuda.
Hängt aber immer davon ab, wie kalt und wie lange der Winter war. Deshalb kann es sich um1 -2 Wochen verschieben.
Die letzten beiden Jahre war es so, das kaum ein Dorsch bis zum Bermuda hochkam, sondern das sie südlich vom grünen Turm geblieben sind - die waren aber alle dick voller Krebse.


----------



## buttweisser (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@ Zandermann

Ob es standortreue Tangdorsche gibt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Denn dann müßten die Dorsche Sommer wie Winter immer in der gleichen Wassertiefe in ihren heimatlichen Tangfeldern stehen. Eher gibt es Dorsche, die sich in bestimmten Zeiten regelmäßig im Tang aufhalten und sich deshalb so schön verfärben. Wenn der gleiche Dorsch im Freiwasser nach Heringen jagt, dann ändert er auch seine Farbe wieder in Grautöne.


----------



## Multe (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@buttweiser, standorttreue Tangdorschew gibt es in einem größeren flacherem Gebiet sogar sehr viele. In diesem Gebiet fängst du die das ganze Jahr über in einer Tiefe zwischen 12 - 15m - und es sind sogar schöne Dorsche um die 70cm. 
Damit diese roten Tangdorsche an den Haken gehen, muss man aber eine ganz bestimmte Technik anwenden und auch spezielle Pilker benutzen.


----------



## spodsbjerg (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Auch ich bin nur ein interressierter Angler und KEIN studierter |supergri
Wenn man aber mit natürlichem Menschenverstand (das ist meine Meinung)
an die Sache rangeht, dann sieht man die Sache schon ganz anders #6


----------



## spodsbjerg (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> @buttweiser, standorttreue Tangdorschew gibt es in einem größeren flacherem Gebiet sogar sehr viele. In diesem Gebiet fängst du die das ganze Jahr über in einer Tiefe zwischen 12 - 15m - und es sind sogar schöne Dorsche um die 70cm.
> Damit diese roten Tangdorsche an den Haken gehen, muss man aber eine ganz bestimmte Technik anwenden und auch spezielle Pilker benutzen.



Da ich ja auch mehrfach im Jahr vor Ort bin kann ich mich Walters Meinung nur anschließen. Ich glaube auch das eine gewisse Population Standorttreu ist........wissen tu ich es aber auch nicht zu 100% :vik:


----------



## Multe (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Es geht wieder los - IBI bringt das erste Boot zu Wasser


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Und es kribbelt schon gewaltig.... Ist aber noch soooooo lange hin


----------



## buttweisser (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich bin ja auch kein Wissenschaftler, aber so viel ich weiß ist der Dorsch eine herumziehender Räuber. Klar wird es Dorsche geben, die für einen gewissen Zeitraum ihren Standplatz haben. Wenn es aber Dorsche geben sollte, die das ganze Jahr in ein und demselben Tangfeld leben würden, dann gäbe es diese Dorsche schon gar nicht mehr, weil Fischer und Angler den Bestand schon längst auf 0 dezimiert hätten. 

Ich glaube aber, dass es bestimmte Stellen gibt, die immer wieder gern von Dorschen aufgesucht werden. Und der Tangdorsch ist nun mal nichts anderes als eine Verfärbung des Fisches, die sich der Umgebung anpasst. So wie das bei anderen Fischen auch ist.


----------



## Stulle (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und es kribbelt schon gewaltig.... Ist aber noch soooooo lange hin


Einen Monat noch [emoji6] leider ohne Boot ich hoffe die Fische kommen dann schon unter Land.


----------



## buttweisser (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Am 19. März gehts endlich los mit Boot. Brandung-, Spinn- und Fliegenrute sind natürlich auch dabei. Bin wie jedes Jahr schon total aufgeregt.


----------



## Multe (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Am 19. März gehts endlich los mit Boot. Brandung-, Spinn- und Fliegenrute sind natürlich auch dabei. Bin wie jedes Jahr schon total aufgeregt.



Ab da bin ich auch für 2 Wochen in Spodsbjerg. Kann es kaum noch abwarten all das neue Tackle zu probieren.#6


----------



## buttweisser (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej Walter,

ich bin eine Woche in Bagenkop. Vielleicht sehen wir uns diese Jahr mal. Letztes Jahr hat es bei mir ja nicht geklappt, obwohl wir auch zur gleichen Zeit auf LL waren. Es ist halt nicht ganz einfach bei 8 Mann alle Termine unter einen Hut zu bekommen.


----------



## Multe (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

kommt doch alle ganz einfach am 20. März um 10.00 Uhr zum Workshop nach Spodsbjerg.


----------



## spodsbjerg (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

:c Ich kann  nicht :c


----------



## buttweisser (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wenns zu windig wird fürs Boot fahren, dann auf alle Fälle. Aber bei wenig Wind wirds schwieriger, da kann ich die Jungs kaum halten, weil sie unbedingt auf die Ostsee wollen. Wir warten ab, wird schon werden. Hast Du schon einen Zeitplan für den Workshop bzw. wie lange geht er?


----------



## Multe (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Wenns zu windig wird fürs Boot fahren, dann auf alle Fälle. Aber bei wenig Wind wirds schwieriger, da kann ich die Jungs kaum halten, weil sie unbedingt auf die Ostsee wollen. Wir warten ab, wird schon werden. Hast Du schon einen Zeitplan für den Workshop bzw. wie lange geht er?



Normal startet er um 10.00 Uhr und dauert meist 1-2- Std. Sollte natürlich schönes Wetter sein will natürlich jeder raus zum Angeln. Da wird ganz einfach noch ein 2. oder 3. Termin festgelegt und dann treffen wir uns später.


----------



## buttweisser (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> Normal startet er um 10.00 Uhr und dauert meist 1-2- Std. Sollte natürlich schönes Wetter sein will natürlich jeder raus zum Angeln. Da wird ganz einfach noch ein 2. oder 3. Termin festgelegt und dann treffen wir uns später.



OkEi,

ich hoffe, bis dahin wird die Ostsee 1-2 Grad wärmer sein. Dann sollte es auch vom Ufer aus auf Dorsch und Mefo ganz gut gehen.


----------



## heinzi (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> kommt doch alle ganz einfach am 20. März um 10.00 Uhr zum Workshop nach Spodsbjerg.



Ja super, ich bin ab dem 06.08. für ein Wöchelchen auf LL. Und schon wieder verpasse ich das Sommerfest.#q


----------



## Multe (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@buttweiser, wärmer darf das wasser gar nicht mehr werden, denn es läuft jetzt schon sehr gut vom Ufer. Bei bewölktem Himmel werden sogar tagsüber Dorsche gefangen - und die Mefos haben auch schon richtig Lust.
@heinzi - du wirst mir doch nicht vorher die Fische wegfangen wollen...


----------



## Multe (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Kees hat da einen schönen Link eingestellt- 24 Stunden Hafenkamera.....
http://www.lookr.com/lookout/1414075701-Spodsbjerg


----------



## buttweisser (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@ Multe,

ich hab auch schon einige Infos zu guten Fängen vom Ufer bekommen. Hoffen wir, das alles so bleibt. In 4 Wochen kann zwar viel passieren, aber wir nehmen einfach mal an, das es nur der Anfang einer geilen Saison ist.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> Kees hat da einen schönen Link eingestellt- 24 Stunden Hafenkamera.....
> http://www.lookr.com/lookout/1414075701-Spodsbjerg



Hallo Walter, das wäre was,  wenn so schnell die Zeit bis Juni vergehen würde wie bei der 24h Kamera. Wie sieht es bei dir aus? Sitzt du schon in den Startlöchern fürs Mefo Angeln? Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

hej Thomas ich bastele noch etwas an meiner neuen Technik für die Mefos und warte auch noch auf ein paar neue Sachen die auf dem Weg zu mir sind. Die 3 Wochen werde ich auch noch schaffen.
Gruß Walter


----------



## heinzi (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> @buttweiser, wärmer darf das wasser gar nicht mehr werden, denn es läuft jetzt schon sehr gut vom Ufer. Bei bewölktem Himmel werden sogar tagsüber Dorsche gefangen - und die Mefos haben auch schon richtig Lust.
> @heinzi - du wirst mir doch nicht vorher die Fische wegfangen wollen...



Walter,
dieses Jahr greife ich richtig an..........eigentlich wie jedes Jahr. Aber dieses mal klappt es:q


----------



## wulliw (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

hallo thomas . 
wann genau bist du denn auf langeland im juni ?
ich bin vom 11 bis 25.6 dort. wir haben ein haus direkt am botofte strand gemietet. 
gruß andreas#h#h


----------



## dorsch*thomas (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo wulliw. 16.06.-02.07 und 06.08.-13.08. . Da sieht man sich bestimmt im Hafen, oder an Nikolajs Hot Dog Bude. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Waldemar S. (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Zusammen, als stiller mitleser, aber mittlerweile im 8 Jahr Stammbesucher Langelands im Frühjahr klinke ich mich mal ein.
Ich habe bisher immer fast ausschließlich den Norden der Insel für meinen Geschmack erfolgreich auf die Mefos beackert. Nun fahre ich dieses Jahr an Ostern in den Südteil, besser gesagt nach Bukkemose. Das hundeallergische Frauchen wollte mehr Luxus im Haus, der Preis ist dass ich meine altbekannten Spots in Norden, die keine Geheimnisse sind wie Hov Leuchtturm oder Treanker Leuchtturm nicht mehr in akuter Reichweite hab. Der Luxus, direkt am Haus in die Wathose zu steigen und zu wissen-Da geht in 50 metern was- war schon toll. Meine Frage: Lohnen sich die 300 meter, die ich jetzt gehen müsste,  auch in Bukkemose oder sollte man gleich ins Auto steigen und nach Ristinge Hale oder dem Südstrand fahren?  
Gruß Waldemar -noch 4Wochen


----------



## rule270 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hy Waldemar
Wenn Du infos brauchst geh am besten zu Ulf in Angelshop in Bagenkob. Er ist am Fisch und wird Dir bestimmt etwas sagen können. Es gibt auch in Buckemose oder Hjordholm ein paar Stellen die gut sind. Auf jeden Fall fahr nach Gulstav Klinten und geh nach Süden die Spitze  ab. Es geht auch das Tryggelev Nor vom ersten Parkplatz bis zum Wendeplatz . Guck dir mal die frischwasser Ausflüsse vom Naturschutzgebiet an. Geht auch gut !!. Suche das erste Licht und die Goldene Stunde. Nimm auch Spiros mit 30 gr. Sowie schwarze Borstenliegen sowie Krabbenimitate-Garnelen. Wenn Du bekommen kannst gibt es eine Top Fliege mit Namen Pattegriesen / rosa Schweinchen übersetzt. Sprech mit Ulf und bestell Ihm einen schönen Gruß von mir.
Ich hoffe es hilft Dir ein wenig. 
Gruß Rudi


----------



## MS aus G (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi Waldemar,

Fredmose ist ja das Feriengebiet neben Bukkemose. Da beim Wäldchen ist es wohl auch nicht schlecht. Sind von Bukkemose aus, ich würd mal schätzen, so ca. 1 km am Wasser. Es gibt wohl auch einen weg direkt ins Wäldchen, aber den kann ich nur Allradlern empfehlen. Na gut mein 14 Jahre alter Astra hat da auch hingefunden und auch wieder zurück, ist aber übelster Feld/Schotterweg, dann lieber nach Fredmose fahren, ans Ende des Feriengebietes da ist ein großer Strandparkplatz da sparst Du so 400m. Musst allerdings ca. 10km fahren, da Du wieder auf die Hauptstrasse musst und einen großen Bogen fährst. Eine direkte Verbindung gibt es leider nicht!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Waldemar S. (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hey Mario und Rudi, vielen Dank für die Unterstützung meiner Faulheit. .. Gulstav ist natürlich fest eingeplant, nicht jedoch an Ostern selbst, da sind mir dann zu viele Dorschbaby-Mörder unterwegs...schwer zu ertragen. Und das es in Bagenkop einen Angelladen gibt hab ich bisher nicht mitgeschnitten. .. da wird die Vorfreude noch größer. Als kleines Danke eine Schönheit aus dem letzten Jahr. ..


----------



## buttweisser (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hi Waldemar,
> 
> Fredmose ist ja das Feriengebiet neben Bukkemose. Da beim Wäldchen ist es wohl auch nicht schlecht. Sind von Bukkemose aus, ich würd mal schätzen, so ca. 1 km am Wasser. Es gibt wohl auch einen weg direkt ins Wäldchen, aber den kann ich nur Allradlern empfehlen. Na gut mein 14 Jahre alter Astra hat da auch hingefunden und auch wieder zurück, ist aber übelster Feld/Schotterweg, dann lieber nach Fredmose fahren, ans Ende des Feriengebietes da ist ein großer Strandparkplatz da sparst Du so 400m. Musst allerdings ca. 10km fahren, da Du wieder auf die Hauptstrasse musst und einen großen Bogen fährst. Eine direkte Verbindung gibt es leider nicht!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Hej Mario, 

der Weg in Fredmose durch den Wald ist privat und gesperrt, obwohl einige Angelführer angeben, dass man bis an den Strand fahren kann. Wer vom Eigentümer erwischt wird, hat nichts zu lachen. Der parkt einfach mal seinen Traktor hinter Eurem PKW und verschwindet.

Also lieber nicht den Waldweg befahren und zu Fuß gehen, das hält auch fit.


----------



## MS aus G (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@buttweisser,

sry ich glaube da hast Du Recht. Irgendwo war da ein Schild!!! Ich hatte da nur immer wieder Angler stehen sehen, und wollte deshalb auch mal schauen, wie man da hin kommt. Ich werde das aufgrund des schlechten Weges auch nicht wiederholen!!! Vom Eigentümer haben wir zum Glück nichts gesehen, denn wenn der seinen Traktor da wirklich abstellen sollte, ist Essig, den da gibt es keinen anderen Weg mehr zurück!!! Also ich nehme das dann mal wieder zurück. Nicht den Wald in Fredmose befahren!!! Danke buttweisser für den Hinweis!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @buttweisser,
> 
> sry ich glaube da hast Du Recht. Irgendwo war da ein Schild!!! Ich hatte da nur immer wieder Angler stehen sehen, und wollte deshalb auch mal schauen, wie man da hin kommt. Ich werde das aufgrund des schlechten Weges auch nicht wiederholen!!! Vom Eigentümer haben wir zum Glück nichts gesehen, denn wenn der seinen Traktor da wirklich abstellen sollte, ist Essig, den da gibt es keinen anderen Weg mehr zurück!!! Also ich nehme das dann mal wieder zurück. Nicht den Wald in Fredmose befahren!!! Danke buttweisser für den Hinweis!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Moin Moin, da habt ihr beiden Recht......... gleich am Hof in der Kurve ist ein (auch etwas verwittertes) Schild was die Durchfahrt verbietet. Bleibt nur am Strand oder eben ober an der Kante und dann durch den Wald. Ist nicht ganz so anstrengend wie auf den Steinen etc. #6. Andererseits kann man auf dem Weg dahin schon einige Würfe machen, z.B. Anfang Wald, wo das Netz immer stand....ab da #6#6


----------



## buttweisser (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @buttweisser,
> 
> sry ich glaube da hast Du Recht. Irgendwo war da ein Schild!!! Ich hatte da nur immer wieder Angler stehen sehen, und wollte deshalb auch mal schauen, wie man da hin kommt. Ich werde das aufgrund des schlechten Weges auch nicht wiederholen!!! Vom Eigentümer haben wir zum Glück nichts gesehen, denn wenn der seinen Traktor da wirklich abstellen sollte, ist Essig, den da gibt es keinen anderen Weg mehr zurück!!! Also ich nehme das dann mal wieder zurück. Nicht den Wald in Fredmose befahren!!! Danke buttweisser für den Hinweis!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Genau, man muß sich ja nicht sinnlos mit dem Besitzer anlegen. Es gibt immer wieder Angler, die trotzdem bis ans Wasser fahren. Ich glaube es gibt insgesamt 3 Zufahrten, die sich alle irgendwo im Wald treffen und alle 3 haben ein Sperrschild. Schade, aber es ist halt so.

Nur noch 3 Wochen dann ist es endlich wieder soweit. :vik:


----------



## Multe (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

wenn in DK ein Schild steht mit der Aufschrift  -* PRIVAT* - da sollte man sich unbedingt daran halten, denn da vestehen die Dänen keinen Spaß.
Auch auf Tåsinge sind einige SUPER Mefoplätze - aber die Zufahrt ist PRIVAT - so muss man halt 5km am Strand entlang laufen um an diese Plätze zu kommen.


----------



## MS aus G (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Also "Privat" steht da nicht, denn das hätte ich auf jeden Fall respektiert!!! Aber es ist halt ein Durchfahrt Verboten Schild ähnlich wie bei uns mit Anlieger Frei. Oberhalb vom Leuchtturm etwa ist so ein "Privat" Schild, da hab ich dann sofort den Rückwärtsgang eingelegt. Da sind wir dann auf einen öffentlichen Parkplatz in der Nähe gefahren und die paar hundert Meter zum Strand gelaufen!!! 

Aber nochmal um evtl. Ärger aus dem Weg zu gehen bitte nicht bis Stand im Fredmosewald fahren!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Vareler Holger (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo zusammen hier mal ein Link https://rutenring.de
der für einige Interesant sein könnte. Möhrchen hat er die Tage auch in seinem Programm.


----------



## michaelargentino (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

|wavey:Moin Moin miteinander, ich bin vom 2.4 bis zum 9.4 das erste mal auf Langeland.
Ich wollte es auf Mefos probieren, belese mich dazu schon sehr lange.

Jetzt hatte ich auch vor wenn möglich mit nem Kutter raus zu fahren um dorsche nachzustellen, jetzt meine Frage:

Kann einer von euch mir ein Kutter empfehlen bzw gibt's es dort überhaupt die Möglichkeit mit einem grösseren raus zu fahren? 

Ich weiss dass man sich boote mieten kann und selber rausfahren kann, aber ich bin dort alleine da meine Frau schwanger ist und nicht grade seefest ist.
Alleine wollte ich dann nicht raus|wavey: da ich mich nicht so gut mit der Bedienung Booten auskenne.


----------



## buttweisser (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Eine Kutterfahrt kannst Du nur noch in Spodsbjerg buchen. Von Bagenkop fährt leider keiner Kutter mehr.  Das ist sehr, sehr wenig an Angeboten für unsere Lieblingsinsel. 

Informiere Dich vorher aber unbedingt über die Strömung im Belt. Denn wenn sie zu stark ist, dann ist das Angeln sehr schwierig und Du kannst Dir das Geld für die Kutterfahrt sparen. Und immer nur 300Gramm oder mehr für ein paar Grundkontakte abzulassen, macht auf die Dauer auch keinen Spaß.


----------



## de Lumb (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



michaelargentino schrieb:


> |wavey:Moin Moin miteinander,
> Ich weiss dass man sich boote mieten kann und selber rausfahren kann, aber ich bin dort alleine da meine Frau schwanger ist und nicht grade seefest ist.
> Alleine wollte ich dann nicht raus|wavey: da ich mich nicht so gut mit der Bedienung Booten auskenne.



Hallo,
das lass lieber mal sein. Ich gönne jedem den Angelspass, aber im Boot gehören  wenigstens ZWEI. Es kann immer etwas unvorhergesehendes passieren und dann hat man alleine schlechte Karten. 
Gruß Hemmiti


----------



## ralcok (2. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin JUngs, 

für uns gehts in 10 Tagen wieder auf die Insel. (notgedrungen) wollen wir diese jahr nach Jahren des dorschpilkens das erste mal auf meerforellenjagd bzw. Platte vom Ufer aus gehen. Wir sind jedoch was brandungsfischen betrifft absolute anfänger. Rute/rolle haben wir. Hat jemand tipps bzgl köder/orten etc.? wären echt dankbar für jegliche form der starthilfe, gern auch per pn, mail, sms oder tel ;-)

liebe grüße


----------



## Multe (2. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

hier wollte ich euch meine neuen Jigköpfe zeigen - speziell für die"Lieblingsköder". Der Haken ist extra so gewählt damit der Dorsch auch richtig hängt, denn bei sehr großen eingegossenen Einzelhaken ist die Gefahr sehr groß das der Fisch den Haken aushebelt - was gerade bei großen Dorschen häufig der Fall ist.

Ausserdem hängt der Fisch bei Hakenkontakt sofort.
  0,60mm Kevlar hat das kleine Vorfach zum Haken.
Der Köder wird hier auf den rostfreien Stahldraht geschoben - und der hält auch richtig gut.


----------



## Matze 74 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Walter, 
Das sieht ja mal interessant aus. Wie schwer ist der Kopf denn?
In welcher tiefe fischt du diese Köpfe und wo bekomme ich die? 

Gruß Matze #h


----------



## Multe (2. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Auf dem Bild ist von http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/ der Norge Trailer in 170 gr.
Ich fische 3 verschiedene Gewichte in 140, 170 und 240 gr. 
In der Regel fische ich vor Spodsbjerg in Tiefen zwischen 20 -37m und die Gewichte passe ich der Strömung an. Wobei ich immer etwas schwerer fische , damit der Köder ganz ruhig direkt am Grund angeboten wird.


----------



## Multe (3. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Da jetzt die  Meerforellenzeit beginnt gibt es hier eine kleine Anregung mit Sbirolino - Marke Eigenbau - und als Köder die *SAVAGE GEAR 3D Manic Shrimp.
*Ich fische hier die Shrimp in 5 cm. Sehr fängige Farben sind *Magic Brown* und *Krill Pink*.


----------



## Vareler Holger (3. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> hier wollte ich euch meine neuen Jigköpfe zeigen - speziell für die"Lieblingsköder". Der Haken ist extra so gewählt damit der Dorsch auch richtig hängt, denn bei sehr großen eingegossenen Einzelhaken ist die Gefahr sehr groß das der Fisch den Haken aushebelt - was gerade bei großen Dorschen häufig der Fall ist.
> 
> Ausserdem hängt der Fisch bei Hakenkontakt sofort.
> 0,60mm Kevlar hat das kleine Vorfach zum Haken.
> Der Köder wird hier auf den rostfreien Stahldraht geschoben - und der hält auch richtig gut.



Hallo Walter, sind die beiden anderen Gummis Pinky und Whisky?


----------



## Multe (3. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

hej Holger - genau die sind es . Pinky ist übrigens ein sehr guter Köder für den Frühling.


----------



## Stulle (3. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



ralcok schrieb:


> Moin JUngs,
> 
> für uns gehts in 10 Tagen wieder auf die Insel. (notgedrungen) wollen wir diese jahr nach Jahren des dorschpilkens das erste mal auf meerforellenjagd bzw. Platte vom Ufer aus gehen. Wir sind jedoch was brandungsfischen betrifft absolute anfänger. Rute/rolle haben wir. Hat jemand tipps bzgl köder/orten etc.? wären echt dankbar für jegliche form der starthilfe, gern auch per pn, mail, sms oder tel ;-)
> 
> liebe grüße


Als köderfisch würde ich dir seeringler empfehlen die kannst du in den Angelläden der Insel fast immer täglich frisch kaufen. Wenn du kein richtiges brandungsgerät hast kannst du auch Karpfen ruten oder heavy feeder ruten nutzen da must du dann aber einpacken wenn die Leute mit brandungsgerät gerade richtig loslegen. Die rollen sollten große weitwurf spulen haben und mit min. 35er mono oder gleichwertig bespuhlt sein. 60 oder 80g gelten als ultra leichtgewicht. Die südostküste bietet dir die besten Strände.


----------



## romanramon (3. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> Da jetzt die  Meerforellenzeit beginnt gibt es hier eine kleine Anregung mit Sbirolino - Marke Eigenbau - und als Köder die *SAVAGE GEAR 3D Manic Shrimp.
> *Ich fische hier die Shrimp in 5 cm. Sehr fängige Farben sind *Magic Brown* und *Krill Pink*.


Das sieht echt gut aus. Welche Drilling Größe benutzt du? Und wie wird der Drilling draufgezogen? Gruß Roman


----------



## Multe (3. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

hej Roman, bei dieser Montage benutze ich Mustad Drillinge in der Größe 14 an 30er Mono.
Die Schnur wird *durch* den Shrimp gezogen.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (3. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Leute, habe Walters LK Jigköpf mal nachgebaut und ich muss sagen absolut top!!!


----------



## dorsch*thomas (3. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

So sieht die Montage bei mir aus ( Gewicht 150 gr ), nur dieser Bleikopf war noch nicht beschichtet. Ist echt einfach zu bauen. Bleiköpfe werden bald auch beschichtet, muss aber noch ein paar gießen, damit es sich lohnt. Gruß Thomas


----------



## buttweisser (3. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Walter,

ich hab noch einen Verbesserungsvorschlag für Deine Bleikugel.

Den Draht für den Gummi nicht direkt an den Bleikopf wickeln, sondern 1 oder 2 Sprengringe davor schalten, dann wackelt die Gummimöhre noch besser.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## buttweisser (3. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@ Stulle 

Der Ringler ist zwar ein Top-Köder aber kein Köderfisch.


----------



## Multe (3. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Moin Walter,
> 
> ich hab noch einen Verbesserungsvorschlag für Deine Bleikugel.
> 
> ...



DANKE Uwe, mein Drahr hat eine 5mm große Öse und ist eigentlich gut beweglich. Werde es aber trotzdem mal mit Sprengringen probieren.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Stulle (4. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



buttweisser schrieb:


> @ Stulle
> 
> Der Ringler ist zwar ein Top-Köder aber kein Köderfisch.


[emoji15] is mir die spracherkennung wieder dazwischen gekommen


----------



## olds (4. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

 
 Noch 24 Std. dann bin ich in Bagenkop!
 Werde, wenn mir das wlannetz keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht unter der Woche mal berichten was so auf Mefo und Dorsch geht.


----------



## Stulle (4. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



olds schrieb:


> Noch 24 Std. dann bin ich in Bagenkop!
> Werde, wenn mir das wlannetz keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht unter der Woche mal berichten was so auf Mefo und Dorsch geht.


Viel Glück bei mir sind es noch 14 tage


----------



## buttweisser (5. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Heute Abend in 14 Tagen sitze ich auf LL in der Brandung und hoffe paar schöne Dorsche zu fangen. Ist das ein geiles Gefühl, ich kanns kaum noch erwarten.


----------



## SFVNOR (5. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Allen die jetzt auf LL sind, die noch kommen ein dickes Petri. Ich greife im Juni und Sept jeweils für 2 Wochen an.

Wenn dann Alles klappt bin ich in 2017 für ein 1/2 Jahr in Spodsbjerg. Was für eine Aussicht #h

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## spodsbjerg (6. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Allen die jetzt auf LL sind, die noch kommen ein dickes Petri. Ich greife im Juni und Sept jeweils für 2 Wochen an.
> 
> Wenn dann Alles klappt bin ich in 2017 für ein 1/2 Jahr in Spodsbjerg. Was für eine Aussicht #h
> 
> ...


 
Hej StefAN;

1/2 Jahr is schon mega #6.
Denk dran .......bin auch noch da.......zwar kein halbes Jahr aber immer noch lang genug um dich ein bisserl zu ärgern und ..........um dich kennen zu lernen.  :q


----------



## SFVNOR (6. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Hej StefAN;
> 
> 1/2 Jahr is schon mega #6.
> Denk dran .......bin auch noch da.......zwar kein halbes Jahr aber immer noch lang genug um dich ein bisserl zu ärgern und ..........um dich kennen zu lernen.  :q



Moin Rolf,

Erst einmal darf mein Boss für 2017 nicht umfallen aber wenn dann wirklich eingetütet gibt es dann wenn Du mal kommst ein Einlaufbier :q Tuborg oder Carlsberg grön ? Ich lasse mich nicht ärgern und wenn dann gibt es Ohropax #6

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## buttweisser (6. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Rolf,
> 
> Erst einmal darf mein Boss für 2017 nicht umfallen aber wenn dann wirklich eingetütet gibt es dann wenn Du mal kommst ein Einlaufbier :q Tuborg oder Carlsberg grön ? Ich lasse mich nicht ärgern und wenn dann gibt es Ohropax #6
> 
> ...



Trinkt lieber Albani Odense Classic, schmeckt besser, mir jedenfalls. #g


----------



## spodsbjerg (6. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Trinkt lieber Albani Odense Classic, schmeckt besser, mir jedenfalls. #g



Ist das ein dunkles Bier?


----------



## spodsbjerg (6. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Rolf,
> 
> Erst einmal darf mein Boss für 2017 nicht umfallen aber wenn dann wirklich eingetütet gibt es dann wenn Du mal kommst ein Einlaufbier :q Tuborg oder Carlsberg grön ? Ich lasse mich nicht ärgern und wenn dann gibt es Ohropax #6
> 
> ...



Wenn dein Boss umfällt haste noch länger Urlaub


----------



## buttweisser (6. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Ist das ein dunkles Bier?



Hej Rolf,

ein richtiges Dunkles ist es nicht, obwohl das Etikett schwarz ist und der Geschmack eher Richtung dunkles Bier geht.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Waldemar S. (6. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Mal als schräger Bier -Tipp: Versucht mal das Bio-Bier mit Holunder.Ist glaube ich von Ærbek oder so ähnlich.  Gut gekühlt zur gedünsteten Mefo saulecker [emoji16] . Nur noch 20 Tage....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## spodsbjerg (6. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Hej Rolf,
> 
> ein richtiges Dunkles ist es nicht, obwohl das Etikett schwarz ist und der Geschmack eher Richtung dunkles Bier geht.
> 
> Gruß Uwe


 
Dann hab ich das Bier glaube ich schon getrunken. Ist soweit ich weiß eine kleine Privatbrauerei.
Schmeckt wirklich gut #6


----------



## spodsbjerg (6. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Waldemar S. schrieb:


> Mal als schräger Bier -Tipp: Versucht mal das Bio-Bier mit Holunder.Ist glaube ich von Ærbek oder so ähnlich. Gut gekühlt zur gedünsteten Mefo saulecker [emoji16] . Nur noch 20 Tage....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


 
|kopfkrat Ich glaub das Bier brauch ich nicht......... hab nämlich keine gedünstete Mefo zur Hand :c.


----------



## Stahl1803 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Es ist noch ein IBI 7 Mann 70 PS Boot vom 30.04.2016 13 Uhr bis 03.05.2016 13 Uhr frei! Bei Interesse bitte melden !


----------



## michaelargentino (9. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

So jetzt ist alles gesichert 2.4 bis 9.4 in bagenkop untergebracht, mein erstes mal Langeland. 

Werde Dank wlan berichten wie die fänge so sind.

Es geht auch das erste mal auf Mefos, kann es kaum noch abwarten :q


----------



## Multe (10. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Was man so alles findet.... hier gibt es Shads, das steht sogar " LANGELAND" drauf.....https://www.facebook.com/2728709994...870999431395/1015024801882674/?type=3&theater


----------



## Multe (10. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

das dürfte für die Lachs - und Mefoangler wichtig sein.
http://kort.fiskepleje.dk/

Die Karte zeigt die Anzahl der Laichfische in den Flüssen.


----------



## carlsberg (10. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej Walter was ist den mit der Fru los was macht sie in Aalborg


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (10. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej, Walter hoffentlich können die Dorsche das lesen
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Multe (10. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Hej Walter was ist den mit der Fru los was macht sie in Aalborg




die ist da in jedem Frühjahr - die fischen dort auf Zunge und Steinbutt.

@ Tom - hast du noch nie einen großen Dorsch mit Brille auf der Nase gefangen? |uhoh: *Alle* Dorsche können lesen!!!!;+;+|kopfkrat


----------



## buttweisser (10. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej Walter,

ist denn noch gar keiner auf der Insel oder fangen die alle nichts? Das Wasser ist ja noch ganz schön kalt.
Morgen in einer Woche wird gepackt und danach gehts endlich los.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Multe (10. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

hej Uwe, ganz im Gegenteil - ist wird sogar sehr gut gefangen. Ein Bekannter hatte am WE in nur 4 Std. 37 schöne Dorsche. Auch die Woche davor hatte eine Gruppe Belgier richtig gute Fische.
Auch schöne Mefos gehen an den Haken.
Also - es läuft gut. 
Wir werden das ja dann ab 19. März testen.
Gruß Walter


----------



## buttweisser (10. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej Walter, 

danke für die Info. Wenn der Wind noch mitspielt wird schon was werden. Wir sehen uns. #h


Gruß Uwe


----------



## Multe (11. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

ich werde in diesem Jahr mit dieser Rute meine Dorsche ziehen - *MITCHELL MAG PRO* _*Boat*_ 2,4m 150/250 gr WG - zusammen mit der  *PENN Clash 4000*


----------



## Multe (11. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

und mit dieser Kombi geht es auf die Silberlinge - ABU GARCIA *Veritas V2 Spin* 3,1m 32gr. WG mir der MITCHELL* Mag - Pro RTZ* 3000


----------



## SFVNOR (11. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> ich werde in diesem Jahr mit dieser Rute meine Dorsche ziehen - *MITCHELL MAG PRO* _*Boat*_ 2,4m 150/250 gr WG - zusammen mit der  *PENN Clash 4000*



Moin Walter,

Was kostet denn der Spaß MAG PRO ? Die Rolle PENN Battel2 habe ich schon und die ist Klasse 

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Multe (11. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

die  *MITCHELL MAG PRO* _*Boat *_kostet etwa € 65.-
für die *PENN Clash 4000 *_musst du um die € 200.- rechnen_Gruß Walter


----------



## tom_saywer (11. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hey ihr, wie jedes Jahr um diese Zeit, steige ich ins Forum ein. Die Nachrichten über die dich schon recht guten Fänge stimmen mich sehr positiv. Wir haben noch 4 Wochen. Aufgeregt und hibbelig sind wir alle schon. 
Sind denn auch schon kleinere Heringsschwärme unterwegs ??


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Multe (11. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

normal müssten schon kleinere Schwärme unterwegs sein - aber jetzt wollen fast alle nur Dorsch.


----------



## tom_saywer (11. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das versteht sich ist ja auch nachvollziehbar. Aber wenn Heringe da sind, sind auch die Dorsche nicht weit. Und so ein paar Zappler machen doch auch Spaß an der Rute und sind als frisches Sushi sehr schmackhaft 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Multe (12. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Da stehen sie und *WARTEN*........bei diesem Nebel kann man leider nicht raus. Hoffenrlich ist das ab nächsten Samsatg besser.....


----------



## tom_saywer (12. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Oh ja, dieses Gefühl kenn ich. Naja, in der richtigen Truppe erträgt Mann alles. [emoji482]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## heinzi (12. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> ich werde in diesem Jahr mit dieser Rute meine Dorsche ziehen - *MITCHELL MAG PRO* _*Boat*_ 2,4m 150/250 gr WG - zusammen mit der  *PENN Clash 4000*



....und meine wahrscheinlich auch wieder#q


----------



## buttweisser (12. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> Da stehen sie und *WARTEN*........bei diesem Nebel kann man leider nicht raus. Hoffenrlich ist das ab nächsten Samsatg besser.....



Also wenn wir oben sind Walter, habe ich folgendes Wetter bestellt:

Mal Sonne und auch mal paar Wolken, aber keinen Regen und keinen Frost. Windstärke 1-3 und ca. 0,887654 Knoten Drift. Ich hoffe 6 Nachkommastellen reichen bei der Angabe zu Drift.


----------



## bootszander (12. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Nebel ist bis mittag im frühjahr eigendlich normal. 
Da hilft: GPS, Radarreflektor die tiefenkarte plus gute kenntnis.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (12. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



bootszander schrieb:


> Nebel ist bis mittag im frühjahr eigendlich normal.
> Da hilft: GPS, Radarreflektor die tiefenkarte plus gute kenntnis.



Das Einzige was da hilft:  im Hafen bleiben. Alles Andere ist lebensmüde!!! Gruß Thomas


----------



## langer ralle (12. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin moin, benötige kurzfristige Infos bezüglich Dorschfängen von Spotsbjerg oder Bagenkop aus, und zwar zur Zeit!
Bin derzeit mit meinem Boot am kleinen Belt und möchte es morgen von spotsbjerg aus versuchen, da hier derzeit tote Hose ist!
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand Infos geben?


----------



## MS aus G (12. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Brüderchen ist gerade in Bagenkop. Ich werden heute Abend mal telefonieren, dann kann ich Dir hoffentlich mehr sagen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Multe (12. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

nach dem Nebel waren einige im tiefen Wasser.....https://www.facebook.com/IBI-Bootsverleih-329290980506804/?ref=ts&fref=ts
geht aber auch flacher......


----------



## Zanderman (12. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Das Einzige was da hilft:  im Hafen bleiben. Alles Andere ist lebensmüde!!! Gruß Thomas



...und das unterschreibe ich Dir sofort.....wir haben vor 3 Jahren Glück ohne Ende gehabt im Februar bei plötzlich auftauchendem Nebel 15 km von Spodsberg entfernt, trotz oder Dank guter Ausrüstung auf eigenem Boot.
Den Radarreflektor kann man sich getrost knicken, helfen kann Dir nur Radar oder zumindest AIS Empfänger.-
Ansonsten als Tip: Alle die Augen auf - Klappe halten ( die großen Pötte wie ColorLine gleiten fast lautlos durch den Nebel und geben nicht unbedingt das Signal im vorgeschriebenen Abstand) und dann vorsichtig unter Land fahren (extremes aufpassen ist natürlich angesagt wenn man gezwungen ist eine der Seeschiffahrtsstrassen zu durchqueren) und dort parallel zum Ufer Richtung Heimat. Sollte selbst dies zu gefährlich erscheinen einfach auf den Strand fahren, bzw kurz vor dem Ufer auf besseres Wetter warten. NOT kennt kein Gebot und alles was man Geld bezahlen kann ist billiger ....
immer eine Handbreit....
wünscht Euch Michael


----------



## Stulle (12. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*






Ich bin angeheizt am nächsten we geht's los. Laut Wetter Bericht kann man super blinkern. Ich würde mich auch freuen wenn mich jemand mit aus Boot nimmt  (natürlich gegen Kostenbeteiligung) oder gibt's einen kutter der Rausfährt?


----------



## romanramon (12. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ich bin angeheizt am nächsten we geht's los. Laut Wetter Bericht kann man super blinkern. Ich würde mich auch freuen wenn mich jemand mit aus Boot nimmt  (natürlich gegen Kostenbeteiligung) oder gibt's einen kutter der Rausfährt?




Ich bin ab Samstag auch eine Woche in Bukkemose mit nem Kumpel. Wir wollen auch mal nen Tag mit nem Boot raus.Vielleicht kann man zusammen eins chartern.Gruß Roman 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## olds (12. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Komme gerade aus Bagenkop zurück!
Was soll ich sagen! Auch der "Morten" ist sehr überrascht über diese "schlechte Woche"
Die Dorsche standen letzte Woche noch sehr tief 25+ und dann auch nicht immer. An dem einen Tag kamen im Hafen 3 Boote a 3. Mann,Frau an, die hatten ,jedes Boot einen Kübel voll! am Nächsten Tag insgesamt 5 Fische.
Ich selber habe an 4 Tagen a 4-5 Std. 5 Dorsche gefangen!
Es waren Boote draussen die haben am ganzen Tag genau 0 gefangen.
mir konnte keiner sagen woran das gelegen hat.
 Naja Langeland ist schön ich persönlich hatte mir aber mehr erwartet was man so liest.
Allen die Jetzt fahren viel Petri!


----------



## langer ralle (12. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Schon mal danke! Bin dann mal gespannt über die Infos aus Bagenkop!
Da geht es dann ende Mai wieder für eine Woche hin!


----------



## MS aus G (12. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich muss mich da leider dem "olds" anschließen, mein Brüderchen hatte heute auch die Große 0 stehen!!! Allerdings haben sie es erstmal in flacherem Wasser bis 25m versucht. War ja heute erst der erste Tag. Ich hoffe mal, das sie im Laufe der Woche die Dorsche noch finden!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## rule270 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hy
Wo wart Ihr ....? Vielleicht kann ich euch einen Tip geben wenn Ihr wollt. Auch hilft es im flachen Wasser zu Jiggen mit 30 gr. oder Gummi und Bleikopf. Schaut auch bei Eurer Rausfahrt nach dem Wasserstand, auflaufendes Wasser heißt Strömung und somit Nahrung.
Meine Erfahrung sagt mir dass im Winter die Temparaturen im flachen Bereich höher sind und dort jagen die Dorsche nach Nahrung und somit ist auch fangen möglich. Bisher der Garant für Erfolg. Sagt sich mal so.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hy 
Über lolland kostet es erheblich mehr als über land zu fahren. es geht auch Fynhavn Boyden . Bringt aber auch nichts mehr nur ein wenig Stress weniger. LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hy ich pflichte dem zu, denn es fängt bei uns selbst an, was ich entnehme und wie ich Fische.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> normal müssten schon kleinere Schwärme unterwegs sein - aber jetzt wollen fast alle nur Dorsch.



Hy
Der Hering ist der Futterfisch für schöne Dorsche, wenn die da sind geht Blau Silber oder Silber/Schwarz/Grün (sölv Roken) usw.Auch geht Schwarz Rot oder Rot Fluo Silber Orange. Wenn Du Fotos brauchst melde Dich dann send ich dir einmal von meinen Pilkern die ich auch selber baue. damit fange ich seid Jahren gut.
Rudi


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (13. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



bootszander schrieb:


> Nebel ist bis mittag im frühjahr eigendlich normal.
> Da hilft: GPS, Radarreflektor die tiefenkarte plus gute kenntnis.



Da hilft für Freizeitkapitäne nur : Boot im Hafen lassen . Alles andere ist fahrlässig. #c


----------



## otto57 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Und die kleinen Fischkutter fahren nach Navi beim Netzeinholen. Die bekommen nicht mit , wenn da so eine kleine Schaluppe am Bug geteilt wird. Ist schon vorgekommen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MS aus G (13. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das Problem momentan ist, das die Tagestemperaturen nicht über 4 Grad hinaus gehen, und da ist es dann nichts mit wärmerem Wasser in Küstennähe!!! Ich gehe mal davon aus, das doch sehr tief gefischt werden muss. Mal sehen, was er heute Abend berichten kann!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Weini (13. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Servus Leute. Eine Frage weiß jemand bei den Fischernetzen welche Farbe was zu bedeuten hat?  Meist ist es ja Rot oder schwarz?  Glaube schwarz ist auf Plattfisch also liegt auf Grund auf und Rot über Grund?!  

Danke wir sehen uns ab 7.5 auf Langeland :-D


----------



## otto57 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

7.5 sehen wo, Bukkemose

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Multe (13. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

*Meerforellenangeln vom Faaborg Sportfiskerclub über Ostern.*
Der nun schon traditinelle Meerforellenwettbewerb fängt am Gründonnerstag um 16.00 Uhr an und geht bis Ostermontag 16.00 Uhr.
Für die 10 größten gefangenen Meerforellen gibt es Preise im Werte von zusammen 25.000 DKK.
Geangelt werden kann rund um Fünen und auf den Inseln.
Karten für diese Veranstaltung kosten 125.- DKK und sind bei Fri Bikeshop Faaborg, Michaels Jagt og Fiskeri, Svendborg, Outdoor Fyn,  Ringe, Jagt og Fritid, Go Fishing, Jan og Bo's Lystfiskershop und  Ækvatorsport in Odense erhältlich.
Hier bekommen sie auch weitere Infos.


----------



## Weini (13. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



otto57 schrieb:


> 7.5 sehen wo, Bukkemose
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk





Ja genau bei Morten mit Raiderboot in bagenkop :vik:


----------



## otto57 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir gehen direkt vom Strand rein. Noch gehts

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Weini (13. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Da sehen wir uns sicherlich mal wenn wir am Brandeln sind!


----------



## carlsberg (13. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej Weini ich meine sie geben auch die Richtung an wie die Netze verlaufen. Aber welche Farbe für was steht weiß ich nicht. Bei Nikolaj auf der DVD ist das beschrieben wenn ich mich richtig entsinne


----------



## carlsberg (13. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Kannst du dir auf YouTube anschauen das Video


----------



## Weini (13. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das normale Langeland Video wo alles bissel gezeigt wird und die an der Grünen Tonne angeln?  Da ist es aber nicht dabei!  

Mfg


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Weini schrieb:


> Servus Leute. Eine Frage weiß jemand bei den Fischernetzen welche Farbe was zu bedeuten hat?  Meist ist es ja Rot oder schwarz?  Glaube schwarz ist auf Plattfisch also liegt auf Grund auf und Rot über Grund?!



In Dänemark ist das Banane! Da gibt es keine Farbkennzeichnung wie bei uns...

Doppelflagge = westliche Markierung
Einfache Flagge = östliche Markierung

So stand es zumindest mal in meinem dänischen Segelhandbuch...

Am besten umfahren, also nicht UMfahren, sondern das ausweichende umfahren


----------



## Stefan W. (13. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Meines Wissens ist es so das 2 Flaggen Nord ist und eine Flagge das südliche Ende kennzeichnet.


----------



## Vareler Holger (14. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stefan W. schrieb:


> Meines Wissens ist es so das 2 Flaggen Nord ist und eine Flagge das südliche Ende kennzeichnet.



Die Netze stehen immer von West nach Ost die die ich immer gesehen habe.


----------



## Stefan W. (14. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Dann muß ich mir wohl nen neuen Kompass kaufen und wenn ich auf AIS zum Beispiel die SG 120 beobachte wohl mal meinen Bildschirm drehen


----------



## MS aus G (14. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@all,

vorhin nochmal mit Brüderchen gesprochen. Heute konnten sie Ihre ersten Dorsche fangen!!! Allerdings mussten sie laut seiner Aussage wirklich die tiefsten Löcher finden, die es gab. 35m+ dazu gab es noch einen Seelachs von ca. 7pfund. Die Dorsche, es waren wohl 12st. waren alle 60+, also keine kleinen dabei. Fischen konnten sie wohl sehr "leicht" bis 100gr haben ausgereicht. Das "Möhrchen" hat wohl seine Fische gefangen, aber auch auf Pilker haben welche gebissen.

Also wer jetzt oben ist, sollte versuchen die tiefen Löcher zu finden, da das Wasser in Küstennähe noch zu kalt ist. Ob sich das nächste Woche ändert? Muss wohl jeder vor Ort "erfahren", denn es soll ja etwas wärmer werden.

Achso fast vergessen, gefischt haben sie an den Tonnen vor Buckemose. Da waren sie wohl auch nicht alleine, er sagte so 8-9 Boote haben da wohl ihr Glück versucht. An den südlicheren Tonnen ist die Strömung wohl sehr stark gewesen.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Stefan W. (14. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das ist doch schonmal ne gute Ausbeute. Jetzt wo sie wissen wo sie stehen kann es ja nur besser werden. Und so ein Seelachs als Beifang würde mir wohl auch mal wieder gefallen. Petri. Wir sind ab dem 02.04. für eine Woche in Spodsbjerg.


----------



## Multe (15. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Für die meisten Angler läuft es gerade vor Spodsbjerg richtig gut. Gestern kam sogar ein Dorsch von 15,5 kg bei Thomas auf die Waage.


----------



## ralcok (15. März 2016)

Richtig... Den haben wir rausgeholt... Als duplette mit nem 8kg Dorsch auf den beifänger;-)! Fisch ist da ....allerdings haben wir nur in 50m und tiefer gefangen! Liebe Grüße von der Insel...


----------



## Multe (15. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

SUPER - macht weiter so.


----------



## Stulle (15. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



romanramon schrieb:


> Ich bin ab Samstag auch eine Woche in Bukkemose mit nem Kumpel. Wir wollen auch mal nen Tag mit nem Boot raus.Vielleicht kann man zusammen eins chartern.Gruß Roman
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Gerne bis Montag ist mein Vater noch dabei die Frage ist ja ob man noch eins bekommt.


----------



## Multe (15. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

*ALLE *Netze im Belt können* nur *in Nord - Südrichtung stehen.
Wie groß soll den der Anker und das Halteseil sein, wenn sie quer zur Strömung lägen ???
@ Stulle, vielleicht schaffen wir es in Spodsbjerg mal ein *CARL`S Special *zusammen zu trinken.


----------



## Matze 74 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin,

alter Schwede |bigeyes|bigeyes...... 15,5kg + 8 kg auf Beifänger #6#6....
Respekt und dickes fettes Petri dazu #6#6..... weiter so.
Aber lasst bitte noch ein Paar über für uns |rolleyes:q, wir sind im August vor Ort.

LG
Matze


----------



## tom_saywer (15. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@ ralcok, kriegt man den denn auch mal in Bild hier zu sehen den 15,5. ihr habt doch sicherlich ein paar Fotos gemacht. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Multe (15. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



tom_saywer schrieb:


> @ ralcok, kriegt man den denn auch mal in Bild hier zu sehen den 15,5. ihr habt doch sicherlich ein paar Fotos gemacht.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




https://www.facebook.com/IBI-Bootsverleih-329290980506804/?ref=ts&fref=ts
hier ist er....#h


----------



## tom_saywer (15. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Schönes Tier, ... An der richtigen Perspektive müssen wir aber noch arbeiten.....[emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## buttweisser (15. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



tom_saywer schrieb:


> Schönes Tier, ... An der richtigen Perspektive müssen wir aber noch arbeiten.....[emoji6]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Die richtige Perspektive ist nicht möglich, da paßt sonst die Werbung von IBI nicht mit drauf. :q :q #h


----------



## tom_saywer (15. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (15. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> @ Stulle, vielleicht schaffen wir es in Spodsbjerg mal ein *CARL`S Special *zusammen zu trinken.



Kenn ich garnicht |bigeyes ich nehm meis Ceres royal aber bestimmt schmeckt es auch, ist ja nicht aus Frankreich 

Es sind ja auch die Penn Meerestage ab sonntag da werde ich bestimmt mal auftauchen


----------



## Multe (15. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@ Stulle, das hoffe ich doch.


----------



## SFVNOR (16. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Moin,

Mal eine Frage welche sich nicht um das Angeln handelt.

Gibt es in 2016 Feste in Spodsbjerg wie z.B. Hafenfest, etc. ? Wenn ja, wann finden diese Feste statt ? #c

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## Weini (16. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Kann mir mal einer verraten was das Päckchen Seeringelwürmer auf Langeland kam und wieviel drin sind? Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht waren es 70 Kronen oder 10 Euro
Danke


----------



## Multe (16. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Mal eine Frage welche sich nicht um das Angeln handelt.
> 
> ...



das Hafenfest in Spodsbjerg ist am 3. juli 2016
dann gibt es noch das Langelandfestival vom 23. - 30. Juli in Rudkøbing http://langelandsfestival.dk/


----------



## Vareler Holger (16. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Weini schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer verraten was das Päckchen Seeringelwürmer auf Langeland kam und wieviel drin sind? Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht waren es 70 Kronen oder 10 Euro
> Danke



2015 war der Preis bei Fiskeri 7 Euro und beim Angelcentrum 8 Euro wobei die vom Angelcentrum besser bzw. größer waren. Beim anderen waren viele kleine bei.


----------



## merlo (16. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> *ALLE *Netze im Belt können* nur *in Nord - Südrichtung stehen.
> Wie groß soll den der Anker und das Halteseil sein, wenn sie quer zur Strömung lägen ???
> 
> #h#h#h Hallo Multe
> ...


----------



## Multe (16. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

hej Merlo+Maj, wir werden ab Samstag einmal an euch denken, wenn der erste Dorsch an Deck liegt.
die besten Grüße in die Schweiz.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> *ALLE *Netze im Belt können* nur *in Nord - Südrichtung stehen.
> Wie groß soll den der Anker und das Halteseil sein, wenn sie quer zur Strömung lägen ???



Dann gibt es trotzdem eine westliche- und/ oder östliche Begrenzung! Wenn das Netz 300m entfernt vom Land - parallel zur Küste - steht, wären die Netze mit einer Flagge gekennzeichnet (östliche Markierung on der Wasserseite aus) ==> östlich umfahren!

Würde das Netz vor der Küste Lolland stehen, dann zwei Flaggen, weil westliche Begrenzung und westlich zu umfahren.  Können trotzdem in Nord-Süd Richtung stehen... Die Praxis sieht meistens anders aus.


----------



## buttweisser (16. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Die Fischer stellen die Netze so, wie sie es für richtig halten. Bei starker Strömung geht es quer zur Strömung wahrscheinlich schlecht.  Warum die Netze nach Himmelsrichtungen ausgrichtet werden sollen, muß mir mal jemand erklären. Also ich hab Netze schon parallel, quer und schräg zu ein und demselben Ufer gesehen. Wahrscheinlich verdreht sich manchmal die Himmelsrichtung.


----------



## carlsberg (17. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Zum Langelandfestival bin ich vor Ort . Kennt jemand die Preise für Eintritt.  Würde eventuell mit meiner Familie mir es anschauen


----------



## SFVNOR (17. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> das Hafenfest in Spodsbjerg ist am 3. juli 2016
> dann gibt es noch das Langelandfestival vom 23. - 30. Juli in Rudkøbing http://langelandsfestival.dk/



Hej Walter,

Na Klasse, mein Urlaub endet am 02Jul16 #q Bin dann erst wieder ab dem 17Sep16 für 2 Wochen in Spodsbjerg. Gibt es dann nicht das große Midsommerfest mit Lagerfeuer etc. ? Naja, bei meinem Glück fällt es wohl auch nicht in meine Urlaubszeit :c
Gruß und viel Spaß bei den PENN Tagen,

Stefan


----------



## Stulle (17. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

680/340 kronen fürs tagesticket


----------



## Multe (17. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Zum Langelandfestival bin ich vor Ort . Kennt jemand die Preise für Eintritt.  Würde eventuell mit meiner Familie mir es anschauen



ohoh, etwa € 100.- pro Tag für Erwachsene und ca. € 50.- für Kinder + ca. € 25.- fürs parken.|bigeyes


----------



## spodsbjerg (17. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Zum Langelandfestival bin ich vor Ort . Kennt jemand die Preise für Eintritt. Würde eventuell mit meiner Familie mir es anschauen


 
http://langelandsfestival.dk/billetter/billetpriser.html

Hier alles schwarz auf weiß...... oder so


----------



## otto57 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hätte da mal eine Frage zum Hältern von Seeringelwürmern. 
Wie bleiben die Kollegen am längsten fitt


Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## spodsbjerg (18. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Nimm nen Eimer mit Meerwasser und ner Sauerstoffpumpe dann halten die Kollegen 3-4 Tage oder wenn du keine Pumpe hast dann wechsel täglich das Wasser. In beiden Fällen immer die toten Würmer entnehmen.


----------



## buttweisser (18. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



otto57 schrieb:


> Hätte da mal eine Frage zum Hältern von Seeringelwürmern.
> Wie bleiben die Kollegen am längsten fitt
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk



Ich kauf meine Ringler für die ersten Tage bei Sennholz in Flensburg. Die packen die Ringler in so was wie Erde, dadurch halten die Teile im Kühlschrank bis so 4 - 5 Tage.


----------



## otto57 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ja die Erde da habe ich auch schon mal was von gehört. Aber was es für Erde ist weißt Du auch nicht oder ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## buttweisser (18. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Nein, das weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## tom_saywer (18. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Kann mir einer sagen wie die Website heißt, wo ich mir die aktuellen Schiffspositionen der Ostsee anzeigen lassen kann 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## otto57 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Marinetraffic.com/

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## carlsberg (18. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Autsch das tut ganz schön weh. Preise wie im Freundehaus |bigeyes


----------



## carlsberg (18. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Dann doch lieber ein Boot bei Nikolaj.


----------



## spodsbjerg (18. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Autsch das tut ganz schön weh. Preise wie im Freundehaus |bigeyes


 
|bigeyes Skandal.......wo ist der Boardferkelfahnder? Der carlsberg war im P... und kennt die Preise dort :q:q:q


----------



## carlsberg (18. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

|jump:|engel:|muahah:|wavey:


----------



## Stulle (19. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich bin oben angekommen wer noch unterwegs ist brauch sich nicht zu beeilen,  Sicht teilweise unter 50m . Auf der A 7 Höhe neumünster ist noch für längere Zeit eine Großbaustelle zu Ostern solltet ihr die meiden! 
Dazu ist noch der Grenzübergang einspurig und größere Autos werden rausgewunken . Ich hoffe Dan mal auf gute fänge beim blinkern heute abend.[emoji229] [emoji229] [emoji224] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bootszander (19. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Stulle
Du bist schon oben, ich erst im juni.
Ich wünsche dir einen guten fang.
Wo bist du?
Wenn du in Spotsberg bist würde mich interresieren wie dieses jahr die preise sind für:
Slippen, liegeplatz, angelkarte, watt und seeringelwürmer?
Angelst du vom boot oder vom ufer? Und auf was?
Gruß Bootszander


----------



## Multe (19. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ich bin oben angekommen wer noch unterwegs ist brauch sich nicht zu beeilen,  Sicht teilweise unter 50m . Auf der A 7 Höhe neumünster ist noch für längere Zeit eine Großbaustelle zu Ostern solltet ihr die meiden!
> Dazu ist noch der Grenzübergang einspurig und größere Autos werden rausgewunken . Ich hoffe Dan mal auf gute fänge beim blinkern heute abend.[emoji229] [emoji229] [emoji224]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk




wir sind auch schon aufgeschlagen und waren auch schon am Wasser. Leider ist gerade extremes Niedrigwasser und ich kann auf meinen Mefoplätzen in der Nähe nicht fischen - aber nicht schlimm.#c
Wir konnten sehr gut fahren und waren schon um 4.30 Uhr durch den Elbtunnel. Erst haben wir in Flensburg gut gefrühstückt und waren dann in 2 Grenzshops.
Morgen starte ich erst einmal das PENN - Event und danach werde ich sehen was wir machen.:vik:
Gruß Walter


----------



## Stulle (19. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



bootszander schrieb:


> Hallo Stulle
> Du bist schon oben, ich erst im juni.
> Ich wünsche dir einen guten fang.
> Wo bist du?
> ...


Danke. Viele fragen ein paar kann ich beantworten, ich hab leider kein eigenes Boot und auch keins gemietet. Der dänische Angelschein kostet ich glaube 185Dkk. Fürs Paket seeringler hab ich 64 DKK bezahlt. Wie üblich gute Qualität  vom Angelzentrum in Spodsbjerg. 
Angeln tun wir vom Ufer aus am liebsten auf Mefo/Dorsch falls nötig auch Platte.

Das mit dem niedrigen Wasser macht uns auch zu schaffen in Gustav waren etliche auf Mefo Angler und ein Speertaucher alle erfolglos. Abends waren wir dann in Lunden, klares Wasser und relativ ruhiger Wind, auf Blinker kahm garnichts und der wurm blieb über Stunden unangetastet erst mit Gewaltwurf gab's zum Feierabend noch die rettende Flunder 

Vielleicht morgen früh noch mal an Strand dann nach Spodsbjerg zu den Meerestagen. Vielleicht hat Multe da ja einen Tip [emoji6]


----------



## romanramon (19. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir sind heute auch angekommen und haben die ersten Stunden am Dovnsklint unser Glück versucht. Wohnen in Bukkemose im Ferienhausgebiet. Wollen Mitte der Woche vielleicht mit nem Boot raus wenn möglich. Wenn jemand noch 2 Plätze frei hat oder auch auf der Suche ist,wie sind für alles offen. 
@Multe: Kannst Du uns Plätze für MeFos im Süden empfehlen? Gruß Roman 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Multe (19. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@Roman, das kommt natürlich auf den Wind an. Im Moment könntest du nach Påø , Lunden die ganze Strecke von der Radarstation aus, bis runter nach Gulstav an die Südspitze. Leider fehlt aber sehr viel Wasser.
Wenn du willst, kannst du morgen um 10.00 uhr in Spodsbjerg im Hafen sein zur Veranstaltung und da könnte ich dir meine speziellen Montagen zeigen und ich könnte dir einiges über die Fangplätze sagen.

Gruß Multe


----------



## romanramon (19. März 2016)

@Multe, dass hört sich super an. Wir werden versuchen morgen um 10 am Hafen sein. Danke für die Hilfe...


----------



## zander67 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> @Roman, das kommt natürlich auf den Wind an. Im Moment könntest du nach Påø , Lunden die ganze Strecke von der Radarstation aus, bis runter nach Gulstav an die Südspitze. Leider fehlt aber sehr viel Wasser.
> Wenn du willst, kannst du morgen um 10.00 uhr in Spodsbjerg im Hafen sein zur Veranstaltung und da könnte ich dir meine speziellen Montagen zeigen und ich könnte dir einiges über die Fangplätze sagen.
> 
> Gruß Multe



Hallo,

mal eine (vielleicht) dumme Frage.
Womit hängt es zusammen, dass soviel Wasser zwischen Lunden bis Gulstav fehlt?
Windrichtung?

VG


----------



## Multe (20. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@ Zander 67 - genau so ist es. Der Wind drückt das Wasser weg.


----------



## zander67 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

ok, Danke.

Bin an der Strecke ab und zu unterwegs, 
habe ich auch bei ablandigem Wind so noch nicht erlebt.
Man lernt nie aus.

Bin ab 9.4 wieder dort unterwegs, lass mir bitte noch eine Mefo übrig.#h

VG


----------



## Stulle (20. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*













Bilder von gestern


----------



## Waldemar S. (20. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das sieht wirklich krass aus... meine Fieberkurve steigt grade trotzdem, in einer Woche gehts los... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Weini (20. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Na da bin ich mal Gespannt. Fahren ja im Mai hoch mit unserem 9 sitzen da sind wir doch 100% dran bei der Kontrolle. Haben die Leute die momentan schon oben waren auch noch paar Angaben wielang es den an der Grenze dauert und ob die uns dann den ganzen Bus auseinander nehmen?

Mfg Weini


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Mit einem 9- Sitzer könntet Ihr wirklich kontrolliert werden, aber wenn alle gültige Ausweise dabei haben, solltet Ihr ohne Probleme passieren können. Ich fahr beruflich öfter nach DK und warte maximal 5 Minuten, allerdings nicht an den Wochenenden. Meistens geht es im Schritttempo über die Grenze.


----------



## tom_saywer (20. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich glaube ja nicht das sich die Kontrollen auf das Auto, sondern vielmehr auf die Personen die darin sitzen beziehen. Von dem her bei gültigen Pässen sollte da kein Problem entstehen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Meinst Du nicht, dass ein 9 Sitzer Kleinbus auffälliger als ein PKW mit 2 Personen ist? Kleinbusse werden selbst hier auf der A7 nördlich von HH ständig von Polizei und Zoll kontrolliert, Kann ich täglich beobachten...


----------



## Multe (20. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Heute hat es gepasst mit den Mefos.
5 Wurf und gleich 3 Silberlinge.
Kurz später noch eine 60er die dem Köder bis unter die Rutenspitze folgte.


----------



## tom_saywer (20. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Petri @multe

... Und ja vielleicht @fisherbandit1000


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> Heute hat es gepasst mit den Mefos.
> 5 Wurf und gleich 3 Silberlinge.
> Kurz später noch eine 60er die dem Köder bis unter die Rutenspitze folgte.



Das ist ja schon unverschämt...  Petri!


----------



## Multe (20. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wenn man einen Schwarm erwischt hat, dann muss man das nutzen.
2013 hatte ich in Ristinge einmal in einer Stunde 8 Stück an einem Platz. Kurz später kamen 2 Dänen, der eine fing sofort 2 Stück und der andere Däne eine von 3,65 kg.


----------



## MS aus G (20. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Mein Bruder ist ja gestern erst aus LL wieder gekommen. (Die Dorsche stehen sehr sehr tief) War auch mit einem T5 und langem Radstand, zwar nur mit 4Personen belegt, und nur 7 Sitzer, aber er hat nichts von irgendwelchen Kontrollen berichtet.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Multe (21. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

wir haben gestern nur ganz kurz getestet und hatten die Dorsche zwischen 20 - 25m


----------



## buttweisser (21. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Walter,

hatten gestern wir auch die ersten Dorsche um die 25m. War aber schweres angeln, Drift nach Süden, und Wind von West. Vernünftiges Pilken also kaum möglich.
Leider kommt der Dorsch auch abends nicht in Ufernähe, damit geht mit Spinnrute und Brandungsrute nichts auf die Leos.

Sch... Niedrigwasser


----------



## Stulle (21. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Moin Walter,
> 
> hatten gestern wir auch die ersten Dorsche um die 25m. War aber schweres angeln, Drift nach Süden, und Wind von West. Vernünftiges Pilken also kaum möglich.
> Leider kommt der Dorsch auch abends nicht in Ufernähe, damit geht mit Spinnrute und Brandungsrute nichts auf die Leos.
> ...


Das selbe Problem hatten wir in Gustav/Dovnsklint null fish in Sicht selbst die spitzen waren schon zu Sonnenuntergang nicht mehr besetzt. Dorsch vom Ufer aus kann man wohl vergessen. Die Mefo spezis machen auch keine glücklichen Gesichter. Ich versuche es mal etwas flacher auf Mefo   aber der Wind ist heute ja nicht so gnädig wie gestern.


----------



## Malzis (21. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Stulle hallo aus Ostfriesland
mal eine Frage:Habe noch nie auf Mefo gefischt,war auch noch nie in LL. Bin vom 16.4. 1 Woche in Hou.ganz oben.Hab ich dort auch eine möglichkeit so ein Silberteil zu bekommen? Wenn ja,wo kann ich am besten hingehen?
Womit fischen? Blinker oder Fliege?vielen dank


----------



## buttweisser (21. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

So, heute kam die erste Mefo. Aber nicht bei mir, sondern beim Kumpel, der das erste mal Mefo-angeln war. Mehr als 20 Würfe hat er nicht gebraucht. Kann man nur Petri sagen.


----------



## Stulle (21. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

3 deutliche Bisse nichts dran gewesen aber die hier hing was weiß ich wie lang auf der kurz geworfenen Rute [emoji29] [emoji29]


----------



## Malzis (21. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

weiss den keiner was von Nordlangeland zum Thema Mefo´s???


----------



## buttweisser (21. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Komme gerade von Dovns Klint. Brandung: kein Dorsch aber Butt ohne Ende.


----------



## Multe (22. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Malzis schrieb:


> weiss den keiner was von Nordlangeland zum Thema Mefo´s???



ich habe gestern 5 Dänen und 2 Deutsche ganz im Norden der Insel getroffen. 3 fischten mit Fliege und der Rest mit Wobbler - doch keiner hatte einen Biß die letzten Tage.
Auf der Ostseite und südlicher dagegen läuft es besser. Problem ist aber immer noch das Niedrigwasser.


----------



## buttweisser (22. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Mein Kumpel hatte die Mefo gestern in Hou. War aber auch der einzige Biß.


----------



## Matze 74 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin zusammen, 
ich hab mal ne Frage, was wären die optimalen Bedingungen vor Langeland vom Kleinboot aus auf Dorsch? 
Also Windstärke/Richtung und Strömungsrichtung/Stärke? ????
Mehr wollte ich nicht wissen, allen die jetzt da oben mit den schweren Bedingungen zu kämpfen haben noch viel Erfolg und Glück. 

LG Matze |wavey:


----------



## Stulle (22. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Komme gerade von Dovns Klint. Brandung: kein Dorsch aber Butt ohne Ende.


Und ist schon was drann and den Butt? Hattet ihr auch Probleme mit Fehlbissen oder ging die übliche hakengröße [emoji17]


----------



## romanramon (22. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Nen Kumpel und ich waren die letzten Tage auch im Süden und Osten auf MeFo. Leider ging bei uns auch nichts. Gibt es denn Erfolgsmeldungen? Macht es Sinn morgens kurz vor Sonnenaufgang zu Fischen? Allen anderen noch viel Erfolg...


----------



## Multe (22. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

habt ihr bei Thomas die großen Dorsche gesehen ???
Heute ging es gut ab. Wir hatten all unsere Dorsche bei 17 -25m.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (22. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Walter, das kennt man ja schon von Familie Knop. Super Fische  #6  Gruß Thomas


----------



## romanramon (22. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir sind leider nur auf MeFo unterwegs,da wir kein Boot haben. Wollten alleine nicht raus. Gibt es noch freie Plätze auf Booten? Ansonsten probieren wir weiter alles auf MeFo [emoji12]


----------



## Multe (22. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Hallo Walter, das kennt man ja schon von Familie Knop. Super Fische  #6  Gruß Thomas



hej Thomas, das ist nicht meine Größe. Bei mir dürfen solche Dorsche wieder schwimmen. Unsere Dorsche hatten um die 75cm und das ist die *ideale* Größe.
Auch eine Gruppe Holländer hatten eine große Kiste voller 75er Dorsche . Alles sehr schöne Fische.  Sie fingen in einer Tiefe von 22m.


----------



## carlsberg (22. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Aber die ganz dicken standen nicht zwischen 17 und 25 m .
Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen


----------



## Multe (22. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Aber die ganz dicken standen nicht zwischen 17 und 25 m .
> Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen



Nein, die beiden Dorsche haben sie aus dem Tiefen geholt.
Aber ich hatte auch einen in dieser "Preisklasse" bei 18m - also stehen auch welche im flacheren Bereich.


----------



## carlsberg (22. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Der hat sich bestimmt verirrt  Walter auf 18m


----------



## Stulle (22. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Heute morgen hab ich nach langem Kampf eine wunderschöne Stealhead verloren das gerissene Biest ist mir sogar aus dem kescher gesprungen und der komplette drill lief in glasklarem Wasser keine 5 Meter vor meinen Füßen ab. Adrenalin pur sag ich euch! abends gab es noch einen nachläufer in Gustav. Nach Sonnenuntergang 4 Platte das endlich mal was in die Kühlung kommt, auch wenn nicht viel dran ist.

In diesem Bereich biss und drill [emoji2]


----------



## Multe (23. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Der hat sich bestimmt verirrt  Walter auf 18m



ganz bestimmt nicht !!!!#6#6#6


----------



## buttweisser (23. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> Und ist schon was drann and den Butt? Hattet ihr auch Probleme mit Fehlbissen oder ging die übliche hakengröße [emoji17]



Noch nicht viel. So jeder zweite hat ein bissl Fleisch. Nehm mal Einhaken-Nachläufer-Vorfach mit 6-8er Corky und/oder Vorfach mit 2 kürzeren Mundschnüren überm Blei und großen Corkys 1-2cm Durchmesser. Die funktionieren zurzeit auf Butt besonders gut.

Dorsch haben wir uns gestern schwer erkämpft, im Schnitt 5-10 Stück. Der Beste hatte 16 Stück.

Einer von uns war nicht mit auf dem Boot, sondern stellte Mefos nach. Und er wurde belohnt. 1x 60, 1x 55 cm, 3 Austeiger und noch paar Nachläufer.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## buttweisser (23. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Stulle,

ich hatte keine Fehlbisse, obwohl ich für Butt relativ große Haken 1 und 1/0 dran hatte. Mein Kumpel hatte aber einige Fehlbisse.


----------



## Stulle (23. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Moin Stulle,
> 
> ich hatte keine Fehlbisse, obwohl ich für Butt relativ große Haken 1 und 1/0 dran hatte. Mein Kumpel hatte aber einige Fehlbisse.


Danke für die Info 1 und 1/0 sind bei mir die kleinen Haken [emoji1]. Gestern in Gustav   haben die die Butt auch wie gewohnt ganz tief inhaliert, Bisse konnte ich aber keine sehen [emoji42]. Wer weiß was da für Krebse unterwegs waren [emoji1] das die die Ruten so krumm ziehen konnten. Am Wochenende haben sie perlen in gelb oder perlmut noch konsequent ignoriert die Viecher überraschen mich jedes mal


----------



## Stulle (23. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Malzis schrieb:


> Stulle hallo aus Ostfriesland
> mal eine Frage:Habe noch nie auf Mefo gefischt,war auch noch nie in LL. Bin vom 16.4. 1 Woche in Hou.ganz oben.Hab ich dort auch eine möglichkeit so ein Silberteil zu bekommen? Wenn ja,wo kann ich am besten hingehen?
> Womit fischen? Blinker oder Fliege?vielen dank


Dạ sollte vor allem die West Seite interessant sein mit ihren Steinen in wurfweite. Imo scheinen kleine köder besser zu sein also springerfliege oder spiro. Aber lauf nicht ins Wasser um 2 Meter weiter raus zukommen.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (23. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> hej Thomas, das ist nicht meine Größe. Bei mir dürfen solche Dorsche wieder schwimmen. Unsere Dorsche hatten um die 75cm und das ist die *ideale* Größe.
> Auch eine Gruppe Holländer hatten eine große Kiste voller 75er Dorsche . Alles sehr schöne Fische. Sie fingen in einer Tiefe von 22m.



Das hört sich ja alles gut an #6, vielleicht wird es ja wieder so ein gutes Jahr wie 2015. Na ja , bis Mitte Juni ist ja noch viel Zeit,  hoffen wir mal das es mit den Fängen so bleibt. Gruß Thomas


----------



## SFVNOR (23. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Moin,

Ich habe gerade mal über etwas nachgedacht und festgestellt die Frage nie gestellt zu haben.
Schon vor 3-4 Jahren und auch letzes Jahr habe ich beim Angeln vor Spodsbjerg relativ dicht vom Boot aus Schweinswale gesichtet. Erst einmal ein wunderschönes Erlebnis so nah an der Tierwelt zu sein #6
Dennoch die Frage ?
Ist es ratsam bei einer Sichtung das Angeln einzustellen ? Würden die Schweinswale einen Kunstköder angreifen oder Montagen für z.B. Hornhecht mit Heringsfetzen attakieren ?

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## Vareler Holger (23. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Ich habe gerade mal über etwas nachgedacht und festgestellt die Frage nie gestellt zu haben.
> Schon vor 3-4 Jahren und auch letzes Jahr habe ich beim Angeln vor Spodsbjerg relativ dicht vom Boot aus Schweinswale gesichtet. Erst einmal ein wunderschönes Erlebnis so nah an der Tierwelt zu sein #6
> ...



Schweinswale jagen hauptsächlich Fische, daneben auch von Borstenwürmern, Schnecken, Krebstieren und Tintenfischen. Die Nahrungszusammensetzung variiert dabei je nach den geografischen Verhältnissen. In der Nordsee stellen die Plattfische (Pleuronectiformes) einen sehr großen Anteil dar, in der Ostsee die Grundeln (Gobiidae), außerdem in beiden Gewässern der Kabeljau (Gadus morhua). Die gefressenen Fische sind dabei meistens kleiner als 25 Zentimeter, da die Schweinswale größere Fische nicht verschlucken können. Die Nahrungssuche findet vor allem am Gewässergrund statt, wo der Schweinswal den Boden aufwühlt. Die Tagesration eines Wales liegt bei etwa 4,5 Kilogramm Fisch. Sie leben meist in kleinen Gruppen von bis zu zehn Individuen, die sich bei einigen Arten aber zu Ansammlungen von hunderten Tieren zusammenschließen können. Untereinander kommunizieren sie mit verschieden Klick- und Pfeiftönen. Wie alle Zahnwale sind sie in der Lage, Ultraschall zur Echoortung einzusetzen. Schweinswale sind schnelle Schwimmer - der Weißflankenschweinswal soll mit 55 km/h zu den schnellsten Walen zählen. Ihre Sprünge an der Oberfläche sind dagegen wenig akrobatisch.
Wie schon im Text beschrieben jagen sie am Grund also könnten sie überall zuschlagen. Da brauchst du nicht das Angeln einstellen.


----------



## carlsberg (23. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Da habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken drüber gemacht. 
Falls einer beißen sollte wäre die Rolle leer .:q
Meine Köder sind Max.12.5 cm


----------



## Multe (23. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

so schön und verspielt die Schweinswale auch sind - wenn die da sind beißt kein Fisch mehr.
Wir haben sogar schon das Bootsangeln "vergessen" und 1 1/2 Stunden dem Spiel der Schweinswale zugeschaut. 
Gestern beim Mefoangeln zogen sie auch wieder ganz dicht unter Land Richtung Norden.


----------



## Stefan W. (23. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das kein Fisch mehr beißt kann ich beim Dorschangeln nicht unbedingt behaupten. Das sie auf  unsere Kunstköder beißen, da habe ich eigentlich keine Bedenken. Was aber passieren kann, ist das sich einer der verspielten Kameraden mal in der Schnur verfängt. Dann kreischt die Rollenbremse. Es macht aber echt Spaß den Tieren zu zugucken.


----------



## SFVNOR (24. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moinsens,

Danke das meine Frage in Bezug der Schweinswale nicht ins lächerliche gezogen wurde. In anderen Trööts hier im Forum wären wohl nur Hohn uns Spott übrig geblieben.

Ich verzichte gerne auf den Fisch wenn ich die seltenen Meeresbewohner bewundern kann. Dieses Erlebnis wird nicht vielen zu teil #6

Petri und ein schönes Osterfest,

Stefan


----------



## Ayu (24. März 2016)

http://dicht-am-fisch.de/medien/delfine-in-der-ostsee
Hier berichten sie sogar von Delfine in der Ostsee!


----------



## Stefan W. (24. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Die beiden Delfine, Selfi und Delfi genannt, sind doch schon seit ein paar Wochen an der deutschen Küste. Mal hier mal dort


----------



## Stulle (24. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moinsens,
> 
> Danke das meine Frage in Bezug der Schweinswale nicht ins lächerliche gezogen wurde. In anderen Trööts hier im Forum wären wohl nur Hohn uns Spott übrig geblieben.
> 
> ...



Wenn die die gerne siehst stell dich mal nachts in den Hafen von Middelfart da jagen sie kleinen Dorsche an der Kaimauer auch Jungtiere werde da "ausgebildet" ich stell das Angeln meist ein wenn sie da sind sollten sie mal in die Schnur schwimmen ist das bestimmt für beide Parteien schlecht. 

Heute war ich mit der Fie draußen teilweise fingen wir auch brauchbare küchen Fische. 2 oder 3 Große kamen raus was auf fiel war das sie meist noch Milch oder rogen hatten. Das Fleisch war von entsprechender Qualität. Rot rot/schwarz und Orange/Gelb waren die besten Farben. Besonders bei mir die Oktopusse bei anderen die Jigs. Die großen kamen meist auf Pilker beim ablassen. Als besonderes kam noch 1 Hering, eine kleine Kliesche und ein zwergen Witting an Bord. Und wie habt ihr an dem supper Tag so rausgeholt ?


----------



## buttweisser (25. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir hatten gestern, von Bagenkop aus, zu viert 40 Dorsche. Genau 10 für jeden von uns. Auch noch mal die gleiche Menge kleine Dorsche. War aber sehr schwer. Ich glaube , wir waren die Einzigen, die halbwegs gut gefangen haben. Haben einen Spot gefunden und den immer wieder punktgenau angefahren. Leider haben viele Dorsche noch nicht abgelaicht.

Auf der Rückfahrt haben wir dann noch wal mit Ringler gangelt und dabei schöne Klieschen und einen größeren Wittling erwischt..

Abends in der Brandung konnte ich dann noch mal 12 Flundern bis 44cm fangen. Das war in Holmgard. Auffällig war, das ich jede mitnehmen konnte. Vor 2 Tagen in Dovns Klint habe ich nur 5 entnehmen können, die restlichen 8 waren zu mager.

Sonst ist noch zu sagen, dass es momentan vor LL kaum Dorsch gibt, auch die Fischer haben nur Einzelstücke im Netz.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Multe (26. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Der Start des Events in Spodsbjerg wurde mit der Fersehkamera begleitet.


----------



## carlsberg (26. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Na das sieht ja garnicht so verkehrt aus was da alles so auf dem Tisch liegt.
Was machen denn aktuell die Fänge in Spodsbjerg ?


----------



## Multe (26. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

https://www.facebook.com/zeeforelvangeninDK/
da sieht man noch etwas mehr....


----------



## Kössi (27. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo, hab mal ne Frage. 
Wenn an der Grenze kontrolliert wird, reicht da der Perso, oder wollen die unbedingt einen Paß sehen? 
Kössi


----------



## SFVNOR (27. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Moin,

Als EU Bürger reicht entweder der Perso oder der Reisepass. Beides zusammen braucht es nicht.

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Gestern dauerte es übrigens eine gute Stunde über die Grenze, ca. 3 Km Stau...


----------



## SFVNOR (27. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Vielleicht sollten gerade die LL Fahrer die mit der Fähre Fynshavn-Boyden gebucht haben 1 Std mehr einplanen #6


----------



## Multe (27. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten gerade die LL Fahrer die mit der Fähre Fynshavn-Boyden gebucht haben 1 Std mehr einplanen #6



diese Strecke ist frei. Das ist ja auch nur ein kleiner Übergang bei Kruså.


----------



## Kössi (27. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Danke Stefan,
glaube mein Pass ist eh abgelaufen. Wir wollen am Wochenende für eine Woche hoch. Da werden wir wohl etwas eher los müssen, denn wenn das Wetter paßt wollen wir Samstag schon die erste Tour machen.
Wie sieht es denn mit dem Wasserstand aus, ist immer noch Niedrigwasser?


----------



## Stulle (27. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Kössi schrieb:


> Danke Stefan,
> glaube mein Pass ist eh abgelaufen. Wir wollen am Wochenende für eine Woche hoch. Da werden wir wohl etwas eher los müssen, denn wenn das Wetter paßt wollen wir Samstag schon die erste Tour machen.
> Wie sieht es denn mit dem Wasserstand aus, ist immer noch Niedrigwasser?


Gestern noch niedrig aber nicht mehr so extrem dafür an der Ost Seite so kalt das die spirolinos beim rausheben beschlagen.


----------



## SFVNOR (27. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Kössi schrieb:


> Danke Stefan,
> glaube mein Pass ist eh abgelaufen. Wir wollen am Wochenende für eine Woche hoch. Da werden wir wohl etwas eher los müssen, denn wenn das Wetter paßt wollen wir Samstag schon die erste Tour machen.
> Wie sieht es denn mit dem Wasserstand aus, ist immer noch Niedrigwasser?



Dein Perso muss dennoch noch 6 Monate Laufzeit haben sonst könnte es Probleme geben.
Bin noch nicht auf LL sondern erst ab 18Jun :vik: und somit kann ich keine Auskünfte über die derzeitigen Verhältnisse geben.


----------



## Stefan W. (27. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Zurzeit scheinen ja einige Angler auf LL zu sein. Wie sind denn die Fänge zurzeit? Und falls ihr fangt in welchen Tiefen?


----------



## Der Goldaal (27. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin,

wir sind gestern auf der Insel angekommen. Gestern konnten wir erst spät ins Haus und sind deswegen auch nicht mehr raus. Heute ging es ein wenig, als am Nachmittag der Wind drehte. Morgens waren wir im Angelcentrum  Spodsbjerg, um an Multe's (Walter's) Veranstaltung teil zu nehmen. Wir kamen etwas später, da wir dachten, dass sie im Hafen wäre ;-)
Leider konnten wir bei unserer etwa 2 stündigen Ausfahrt den Fisch nicht wirklich finden. Wir sind in der Nähe vom gelben Turm rum gedüst und haben es zwischen 18 und 30m versucht. Morgen wird wohl komplett vom Ausfahrten Kalender gestrichen werden können, denn der Wind dreht mächtig auf.


----------



## Multe (27. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Jörg, wir können uns um 10.00 Uhr bei Thomas im Laden treffen. 
Nach der Einweisung waren wir heuteim Norden der Insel und da hat leider einer der Teilnehmer eine Mefo verloren. Das Wasser lief auch extrem ab.


----------



## Waldemar S. (27. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

So, heute 7 Stunden Mefo-Jagen im Süden der Insel : ohne einen einzigen Zupfer... alle Farben, verschiedene Blinker..  ich denke das immer noch voel zu niedrige Wasser und der ungünstige Wind verschließen die Mäuler. Oder kann jemand was anderes Berichten? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tom_saywer (27. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Klingt ja alles nach ner Fischflaute, die wollen wohl alle an meine Angel in 2 Wochen [emoji41]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan W. (27. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich hoffe die kommen ab dem 02 April in Beißlaune. Wenn Wind und Wetter mitspielen werden wir hoffentlich den Fisch finden


----------



## tom_saywer (27. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ok, drück euch die Daumen, aber uns noch mehr [emoji16][emoji16]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan W. (27. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das klappt schon noch. Irgendwo müssen die Dorsche und Meefos ja sein


----------



## Multe (27. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Waldemar S. schrieb:


> So, heute 7 Stunden Mefo-Jagen im Süden der Insel : ohne einen einzigen Zupfer... alle Farben, verschiedene Blinker..  ich denke das immer noch voel zu niedrige Wasser und der ungünstige Wind verschließen die Mäuler. Oder kann jemand was anderes Berichten?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk



im Norden waren ideale Windverhältnisse - aber leider Niedrigwasser, da wir erst um 12.00 Uhr in Spodsbjerg losgefahren sind. Morgens gab es Fisch im Norden, denn da war das Wasser noch hoch.
Köder : Jørgen`s Sandaalwobbler


----------



## carlsberg (27. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wieviel Wasser fehlt denn das es sich so drastisch auf das beißen auswirkt? 
Auf der Webcam sieht es garnicht so schlimm aus .


----------



## Waldemar S. (27. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ist glaub ich Ansichtssache -Laut Dmi fehlt nichts, wenn ich an den Strand gehe denk ich mal -vorsichtig geschätzt um und bei 30cm-40cm ... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## carlsberg (27. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Und die 30 bis 40 cm machen so viel aus auf Dorsch ?
Bei den Mefos könnte ich es mir noch vorstellen


----------



## Waldemar S. (27. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Dorsch weiß ich nicht, Ich bin auf Mefo's aus[emoji6]


----------



## Der Goldaal (27. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej Walter,

ja ich werde morgen dort sein.


----------



## Stulle (28. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Und die 30 bis 40 cm machen so viel aus auf Dorsch ?
> Bei den Mefos könnte ich es mir noch vorstellen


 
Dorsch vom ufer war 0 in über einer woche nicht mal die kleinen auf wurm |bigeyes.

Forellen Kommen hier und da mal raus ich hatte eine dran einen kleinen nachläufer und 2 bisse von noch kleineren beim rausheben von 10 anglern sieht man ca 1 mit fisch. Das wetter soll ja wärmer werden da muss es dann ja besser werden


----------



## Waldemar S. (28. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Heute morgen wieder los-Wasserstand gut, Wind ganz fies. Ergebnis : 1 untermaßige knapp 40cm die wieder schwimmt, sonst nix.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## buttweisser (28. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das der Dorsch nicht beißt, liegt wahrscheinlich nicht am Niedrigwasser. Wenn kein Fisch da ist, dann kann er auch nicht beißen. 

Am Karfreitag hatten wir zu viert  noch mal 2 Mefos und einige Anfasser.  Insgesamt 5 Stück in der Woche. 4 im Süden und eine im Norden. Wir waren auch nur einmal im Norden. Ich kann also nicht sagen, ob es im Süden oder im Norden besser auf Mefo ist. Die im Süden kamen allerdings alle am gleichen Strand.


----------



## Malzis (28. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Frage mal an euch.Wenn Ihr schreibt in "Norden"? wo ist das dann?
Ich möchte nicht eure Stelle wissen,sondern nur ca. das Gebiet was in Norden ist.
Danke 
Ich frage aus dem grund,weil ich erstmalig ab dem  16.4.in Hou bin.und auch noch nie auf Mefo gefischt habe.
und ich vieleicht so ein Silberstück auch gerne mal fangen würde.
Gleich aber noch ne Frage,für die ich hoffendlich nicht geschlachtet werde.
Wa macht ihr mit euren Forellen?
Ich hab gelesen das sehr viele alles zurücksetzten,aber ich kann mir auch vorstellen das der eine oder andere den fang auch zum Essen nimmt.
was macht ihr damit? Räuchern Braten Dünsten????


----------



## buttweisser (28. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

In Hou kannst Du gut auf Mefos angeln. Bei mir werden die Mefos einfach gebraten. Wenn ich einmal im Jahr zum Mefo-angeln komme und dann ein oder zwei fange, dann habe ich auch kein Problem damit, die Fische zu entnehmen. Natürlich nur maßige Fische und keine braunen Mefos. Es ist im Frühjahr immer wieder zu beobachten, das deutsche Angler angefärbte Fische mitnehmen. Da ist die Gier scheinbar größer als der Verstand.


----------



## Stefan W. (28. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Die Insel ist ja nur 52 km lang. Und da du in Hou wohnst bist du im Norden der Insel. Die Nordspitze und das Gebiet in Hou bis zum Leuchturm ist schon ne sehr gute Ecke.
Du kannst mit ner Meerforelle in der Küche sehr viel machen. Kommt drauf an was dir am besten schmeckt. Auch geräuchert sehr lecker


----------



## Malzis (28. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

*danke!!!!!!!!*


----------



## de Lumb (28. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Das der Dorsch nicht beißt, liegt wahrscheinlich nicht am Niedrigwasser. Wenn kein Fisch da ist, dann kann er auch nicht beißen.
> 
> .


Ein wahres Wort #6
Gruß 
de Lumb


----------



## Multe (28. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@Malzis, bei Hou gibt es mehrere gute Abschnitte. Du musst dem *Houvej *gerade durchfahren und dann weiter geradeaus bis zum *P -Platz*. Hier hast du einmal die Möglichkeit etwa 100m nach rechts zu gehen. Da geht bei Niedrigwasser ein kleiner Rücken raus. Den kannst du bist zum Rand rauslaufen.
Gehst du am Strand etwas links weg,  musst du am Rande des Tangfeldes fischen bis links um die Spitze herum. Natürlich kannst du die ganze, etwa 2km lange Strecke auf der linken Seite befischen bis zur Steilküste.
Bei Hou Fyr ( Hou Leuchtturm ) musst du auf dem P - Platz an der Radarstation dein Auto hinstellen und zum Wasser laufen. Hier fängt die beste Strecke links hinter dem Leuchtturm an, wo die dicken Steine aufhören. Diese Strecke kannst du kompl. bis zur Nordspitze beangeln.


----------



## Multe (28. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

so viel zum Niedrigwasser. Die dicken Steine sind an dieser Stelle normal *unter* Wasser.......


----------



## Waldemar S. (28. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Witzig finde ich weiterhin dass laut Wasserstandsvorhersage vom Dmi gar kein Niedrigwasser ist???

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Multe (28. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Waldemar S. schrieb:


> Witzig finde ich weiterhin dass laut Wasserstandsvorhersage vom Dmi gar kein Niedrigwasser ist???
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk




DMI   ??????
wieviel mal haben die heute schon die Meldungen geändert ????
Tatsache ist, das *kein* Wasser da ist.
Schau dir den Wasserstand am Bootssteg im Hafen an.
EINER lügt !!!!


----------



## Waldemar S. (28. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Da stimme ich dir zu, es ist keins da...[emoji23]  die Ändern die Grafik alle 2 Stunden hab ich das Gefühl. Wenn der Wind so bleibt wird sich eh nichts tun, dann schau ich mir morgen auch die Großen Steine trocken an[emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## buttweisser (28. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir hatten leider auch die ganze Woche das Niedrigwasser. Der Wasserstand war nur ab und zu einigermaßen normal. Fürs Uferangeln sicher nicht schön. Aber mit dem Boot ist es eigentlich egal, da ich ja nicht in Ufernähe fische. Es ist defintiv kaum Dorsch da, denn der würde vom Boot aus auch bei Niedrigwasser beißen. Wenn selbst die Fischer kaum Dorsch im Netz haben, dann ist alles gesagt.


----------



## spodsbjerg (28. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Wir hatten leider auch die ganze Woche das Niedrigwasser. Der Wasserstand war nur ab und zu einigermaßen normal. Fürs Uferangeln sicher nicht schön. Aber mit dem Boot ist es eigentlich egal, da ich ja nicht in Ufernähe fische. Es ist defintiv kaum Dorsch da, denn der würde vom Boot aus auch bei Niedrigwasser beißen. Wenn selbst die Fischer kaum Dorsch im Netz haben, dann ist alles gesagt.


 
Na ja....ist doch im Moment kein Fischer in Spodsbjerg der auf Dorsch rausfährt. Die kleineren Boote legen ihre Netze fast ausschlieslich auf Plattfisch aus.


----------



## Stulle (28. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Mich hats mal schlimmer erwischt das ist Hou


----------



## Opticus (28. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir,mein Sohn und ich, sind am Samstag 9 Uhr in Spodsbjerg angekommen. An der Grenze wurden wir kurz kontrolliert(Perso zeigen und kurzer Blick auf die rückbank).Meine Frau hat die Grenze dann zügig ohne Kontrolle und Stau ca 12 Uhr passiert.
Die erste Ausfahrt brachte erst mal 2 Stunden nichts! Tiefen von 15 bis 55 Meter. Pilker, Gummifische mit und ohne Beifänger.
Rechts hinter der roten Tonne haben wir dann 3 Dorsche Ü50 in 18 m Wassertiefe gefangen.Einer auf Pilker rot/gelb 60gr!und die anderen Beiden auf rotem Twister am Seitenarm.Ein etwa 40 cm Dorsch durfte dann noch zurück. Alle Dorsche hatten abgelaicht und Top Filet!
Wir haben nicht einen einzigen Minidorsch gefangen!!!
Wo bleibt bloß der Nachwuchs ????
Morgen geht es wieder raus und wird hoffentlich besser.
Gruß Mathias


----------



## Bitti2 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> DMI   ??????
> wieviel mal haben die heute schon die Meldungen geändert ????
> Tatsache ist, das *kein* Wasser da ist.
> Schau dir den Wasserstand am Bootssteg im Hafen an.
> EINER lügt !!!!



guggst Du:
http://www.dmi.dk/hav/udsigter/havprognoser/#sydstrbaelt

Laut der Prognose sauft ihr am 30.3 quasi ab


----------



## Bitti2 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin,

da wir nächste Woche bei Nikolaj aufschlagen mal die Frage in die Runde, ob wer in den letzten Tagen rausfahren konnte? Das Wetter war ja nicht so toll.
Hat jemand signifikant was gefangen? wenn ja, wo?

Danke & gruß


----------



## buttweisser (29. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Na ja....ist doch im Moment nur ein Fischer in Spodsbjerg der auf Dorsch rausfährt. Die kleineren Boote legen ihre Netze fast ausschlieslich auf Plattfisch aus.




Hej Rolf,

wir sind von Bagenkop mit dem Boot raus. Da standen wesentlich mehr Netze. Die Fischer hatten nur niedrige einstellige Zahlen oder gar keine Dorsche im Netz. Was ist denn ein Netz ausschließlich für Plattfische? Steht da drauf "Für Dorsch verboten" ?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## germanbrl (29. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Leute

 Wir waren letzte Woche auch in Spodsbjerg.Erstmal ist zu sagen,dass wir seit Jahren endlich mal wieder super Wetter hatten.
 Die ersten zwei Tage sind wir in richtung grüner Turm gefahren.Wir haben ab ca 15m bis 50m alles abgeanelt.Leider kamen nur kleine Dorsche aus dem Wasser.Wenn mann sie gefunden hatte bissen sie auch auf alles,selbst auf Gummi.
 Danach enschieden wir uns für die linke Seite nicht weit von der Fährlinie. 
 Wir fanden gute Stellen zwischen 25 und 29m.Sowie es tiefer wurde bissen nur noch kleine. Wir hatten gute Dorsche ü 60cm. Was auffiel war.dass es immer nur sehr begrenzte Stellen waren und die Fische super vorsichtig bissen. Das Problem waren die Netze,diese standen genau in den Driftbahnen. Gewundert hat uns dieses Jahr, das die Dorsche eine recht schlanke Körperform und einen kleinen Kopf hatten.Sonst waren eigentlich immer die Köpfe sehr groß und breit.Sie hatten ein sehr festes und und feines Fleisch.Zum Laich muß ich sagen, dass eigentlich nur kleinere Exemplare noch voll waren.Alles in allem war es eine erfolgreiche Woche und das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt.Fisch ist da,aber man muß ihn finden und er muß beißen wollen.Denn am Freitag waren wir an den selben Stellen und hatten kaum Bisse und auch die Kleinen hatten keinen Bock mehr.Ich glaube im Moment spielen die Wetterumschwünge eine große Rolle beim Freßverhalten.


----------



## spodsbjerg (29. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Hej Rolf,
> 
> wir sind von Bagenkop mit dem Boot raus. Da standen wesentlich mehr Netze. Die Fischer hatten nur niedrige einstellige Zahlen oder gar keine Dorsche im Netz. Was ist denn ein Netz ausschließlich für Plattfische? Steht da drauf "Für Dorsch verboten" ?
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Hallo Uwe,
 die Fischer die auf Dorsch rausfahren fischen fast ausschließlich an den Kanten zum tiefen Wasser und die Plattfisch Fischer fischen überwiegend zwischen 10 und 20 Meter.......im Herbst sogar noch flacher! Das "bissige" kannste dir sparen!!!


----------



## Stefan W. (29. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Die Fischer stellen oft Netze ins tiefe Wasser so um 30 m um zum Beispiel gezielt Schollen zu fangen. Hat mir mal ein dänischer Fischer erzàhlt


----------



## Der Goldaal (29. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Kleiner Bericht,
wenn man es denn so nennen kann. Voller Hoffnung waren wir heute zum Hafen gestartet und sind auch rausgekommen. Zwischen dem gelben und grünen Turm haben wir einen Stop gemacht und wollten es mal probieren. Allerdings stellte sich schnell heraus, dass die Köder (200g) überall waren, aber sicher nicht auf dem Grund. Einer hatte es mit 400g probiert und konnte Grundkontakt halten. Allerdings hatten wir keine Anzeichen von Fisch.Nach ein paar Driften in der selben Gegend haben wir den Ausflug dann wieder abgebrochen. Für morgen sieht es ja nicht wirklich besser aus. Würde mich mal interessieren, ob die anderen Boote was hatten? Es waren ja genug draussen.
Beim Mefo Angeln fing es besser an, beim 5. Wurf Kontakt und schöner Drill. Allerdings konnte sich die fette 50er bei ihrem 5. Sprung aus dem Wasser dann doch lösen. Das war es dann auch.


----------



## buttweisser (29. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Stefan,

ja so ist es. Die Fischer stellen Ihre Netze nicht nur bei 10 oder 20m, sondern auch bei 30m. Genaueres dazu wissen wir aber alle nicht.

Hallo Rolf,

Du glaubst doch wohl nicht wirklich, dass sich die Dorsche im Belt nur unterhalb von 20m aufhalten. Sicher werden die meißten Dorsche aktuell bei 22-28m gefangen. Und im Flachen ist zurzeit kaum ein Dorsch zu finden. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass alle Belt Dorsche sich in den genannten Tiefen aufhalten. Da würde ja bei jedem Angler die Rute krumm sein, der diese Tiefen befischt und auch Fischer hätten da Dorsche im Netz.

Ich glaube eher, dass sich die Dorsche derzeit ganz woanders aufhalten. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Laichzeit dieses Jahr etwas nach hinten verschoben ist und die Hauptlaichplätze der westlichen Ostsee nicht im Langelandbelt liegen, dann kann man sich vorstellen warum aktuell so wenig geht.

Aber ich bin kein Wissenschaftler und versuche nur mit Logik an die Sache zu gehen. Und ich lass mich gern eines Besseren belehren, von jemandem der sich richtig gut auskennt.

Was wir hier kundtun, sind doch alles nur unsere Vermutungen. Also weiter hoffen.


----------



## spodsbjerg (29. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich habe ja auch nicht behauptet das die Dorsche alle nur unterhalb von 20m schwimmen.Die Dorschfischer stellen aber dort ihre Netze da sich mehr große Dorsche im tiefen befinden als im flacheren Wasser. Und wenn die Dorsche vom tiefen ins flache schwimmen dann steht dort das Netz.
Ach und noch etwas........warum fangen die Fischer im Moment keine Dorsche?? Weil diese eigentlich sowieso keine fangen dürften!!!
Schonzeit auf Dorsch für die Berufsfischer.
Aber ist auch egal........suchen ist und bleibt die beste Methode um Dorsch zu fangen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Eventuell hängen die schlechten Fänge auch mit dem niedrigen Salzgehalt zusammen. Normal ist im Langelandbelt wohl 1,9%, zu Zeit nur zwischen 1,0 und 1,5%. Nur mal so eine Idee...


----------



## tom_saywer (30. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moinsen, schlägt sich der Salzgehalt auch auf Die benötigte Nahrung und auf die damit verbundene Entwicklung der Kleinfische nieder? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (30. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Eventuell hängen die schlechten Fänge auch mit dem niedrigen Salzgehalt zusammen. Normal ist im Langelandbelt wohl 1,9%, zu Zeit nur zwischen 1,0 und 1,5%. Nur mal so eine Idee...



Hallo Lars
Mit den Salzgehalt hast du einen der Gründe wohl beschrieben .6-8g perkg(Oberflächenwasser0bis20m) sind wohl das Gehalt der Ostsee .Die letzten Wassereinbrüche der Nord in die Ostsee sind erst in10Jahren  meßbar  Salzgehalt,=schwere des Wassers,Temperatur,Sauerstoff.also Wohlbefinden und Fressverhalten der Fische.WANDERBEWEGUNG?? Es sagt uns Laien nur eins und das ist das Spannende, zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort  und schon ist der Angler glücklich
Allen die oben sind und noch fahren : Genießt die Zeit  mit hoffentlich guten Fang.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (30. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich schaue mir auch oft den Salzgehalt an. Passiert bei Ostwindlagen immer, das das Salzarme Oberflächenwasser der östlichen Ostsee durch den Langelandbelt und viel gravierender durch den Öresund ins Kattegat gedrückt wird. Habe am Beißverhalten eigentlich noch nie etwas davon gemerkt.
 Auch im kleinen Belt wird ja zur Zeit so gut wie nichts gefangen, obwohl der Salzgehalt im Augenblick da noch passt.
 Ich habe eher die Befürchtung #c, das im letzten Herbst, wo der Sauerstoffgehalt in der Tiefe kurzfristig gegen null ging, die Kleinstlebewesen dabei nicht überlebt haben, daher die Dorsche in der Tiefe ( mehr als 25m ) auch keine ausreichende Nahrung mehr finden oder gefunden haben und weggezogen sind.
 Das würde auch die Aussage eines Kutterkapitäns erklären, der meinte, das er noch keinen Winter vorher erlebt hat, wo seine "Winterlöcher" so total ohne Fisch waren wie dieses Jahr.
 Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch was gelesen oder gehört in der Richtung.
 Ich hoffe ja, das ich Unrecht habe und bei meinem Sommerurlaub alles wie letztes Jahr ist - die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.

 Gruß und viel Petri Heil euch allen #h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Roger Rabbit schrieb:


> Ich habe eher die Befürchtung #c, das im letzten Herbst, wo der Sauerstoffgehalt in der Tiefe kurzfristig gegen null ging, die Kleinstlebewesen dabei nicht überlebt haben, daher die Dorsche in der Tiefe ( mehr als 25m ) auch keine ausreichende Nahrung mehr finden oder gefunden haben und weggezogen sind.



Woher hast Du diese Info mit dem Sauerstoffgehalt? Auf welches Gebiet soll sich das beziehen? Sauerstoffmangel ist ja ein Problem und seit vielen Jahrzehnten bekannt, bezieht sich in der Regel jedoch eher auf die Tiefenbereiche größer 60m. 

Gerade in den letzten 2 Jahren gab es ja 2 mal einen extremen Zustrom von sauerstoffreichem Wasser in die Ostsee. Selbst im Bereich Gotland im Tiefwasser der Ostsee konnte man einen deutlichen Anstieg messen. Das hilft ja eigentlich der Erholung von Fischbeständen. 

Eventuell ist das Wasser auch einfach noch zu kalt und in einer Woche ist alles wieder gut und wir lesen vernünftige Fangberichte


----------



## buttweisser (30. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Also mit der aktuellen Wassertemperatur hat das sicher wenig zu tun. 5-6 Grad sind eigentlich ganz gut für Dorsch. Wir haben vor ein paar Jahren im März bei 2 Grad Wassertemperatur auch gefangen. Und letztes Jahr, Ende März/Anfang April, war etwa die gleiche Temperatur wie jetzt und da ging selbst vom Ufer aus die Post richtig ab.


----------



## Der Goldaal (30. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin der tägliche "nicht rausgefahren" Bericht

Und wieder ein  Tag und nicht draußen. Zwar gab es einige, die es gegen Abend nochmal wissen wollten, aber darauf haben wir verzichtet. Wir vertrauen darauf, dass es ab morgen mal so richtig los geht. Das wird auch Zeit. Zum Glück haben wir zwei Wochen gebucht, sonst wäre morgen ja schon der letzte volle Angeltag, ohne einmal richtig draußen gewesen zu sein. Die Diskussionen, darum dass kein Dorsch da sein soll, ignorieren wir erstmal und wollen voll motiviert starten.
Heute habe ich es dann nochmal auf Meerforellen probiert und war schon am Angeln, als die Sonne über dem Meer aufging. Ich hatte da ja noch einen Termin mit der Forelle von gestern. Leider hat siediesen Termin aber verschwitzt und ist nicht gekommen. An anderer Stelle wiederfuhr mir dann dasselbe Schicksal, allerdings war die Forelle etwas kleiner heute und der Drill kürzer, bevor sie ausstieg. Ich fange noch eine diese Tour…,auch wenn mir das Glück derzeit nicht zu Seite steht


----------



## buttweisser (30. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Goldaal,

ich drück Dir beide Daumen.


----------



## Waldemar S. (30. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Dann mal noch ein "Bericht": Heute von Vognsbjerg bis Keldsnor und zurück, kein Zupfer und nichts gesehen... Alle Hoffnung auf ruhigeres Wetter morgen und Freitag

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MS aus G (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hab da evtl. einen kleinen Tipp. 

Versucht es vor Bukkemose bei den beiden Türmen. Da hatten, mein Bruder vor 2Wochen und ein Bekannter letzte Woche guten Erfolg.

Bei meinem Bruder standen die Dorsche noch an den tiefsten Stellen. Der Bekannte konnte sie schon ab 18m überlisten.

Ich weis leider nicht wie weit das von Spodsbjerg ist, schätze mal so 10km, ich denke aber der Weg könnte sich lohnen, da mein Bruder von Bagenkop aus gefahren ist und da sind das sicherlich an die 20-25km. An den südlicheren Türmen haben sie nicht sehr gut fangen können. Der Bekannte hat in Bukkemose geslippt, das war dann direkt vor seiner Haustür.

Ich hoffe das hilft ein wenig, wenn evtl. direkt bei Spodsbjerg nichts geht, sollte man die Strecke mal ausprobieren. Gefangen haben beide sehr gut auf das "Möhrchen".

Ich wünsche allen, die oben sind ein dickes Petri!!!

Gruß

Mario


----------



## Nick*Rivers (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Noch zwei Tage, dann hat mich die Insel auch wieder.
Das Wetter sieht ja für nächste Woche "aktuell" ganz gut aus.
Bin gespannt, ob wir die Dorsche finden. Wenn nicht, ist auch nicht schlimm. Zielfisch ist dieses Jahr eh Meerforelle. Die Gesellen scheinen ja noch etwas tiefer zu stehen, was gut ist, da wir hauptsächlich schleppen werden. Wer ist denn noch alles vor Ort?


----------



## nmpower (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen alle miteinander! 

Mein Kumpel hat in 4 Wochen eine Unterkunft in Spodsbjerg für 6 Personen gebucht. Ein Angelboot ist leider nicht dabei! :-(
Ich habe heute die Bootsverleihe in Langeland angerufen und leider überall dieselbe Antwort bekommen " ab mitte April bis ende Juni sind alle Boote vermietet" :-( Das ist unser erster Ausflug nach Dänemark und sofort so eine Enttäuschung! Was können wir den nun machen?


----------



## Stulle (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Blinkern, Brandungsangeln oder mit dem Kutter raus. Evtl wird noch ein Boot frei da könnt ihr euch ja in die Wartelisten eintragen.


----------



## buttweisser (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Es wird schwer werden noch ein Boot zu bekommen. Welche Vermieter hast Du den schon angerufen?


----------



## bootszander (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

nmpower
Langeland ist nicht einfach.
Selbst wenn ihr ein boot gemietet hättet, heißt es noch lange  nicht das ihr es auch benutzen könnt. 
Wie oft war ich schon oben und habe morgends die angler im hafen gesehen, die sagten, dass sie schon eine woche hier sind und noch nicht einmal rausfahren konnten weil der wind nicht unter 5-6 ging. Da blieben ihnen nur die forellenteiche. 
Ich sehe mir immer erst die wetterberichte aus Ffm. an wie es dort die nächste woche sein wird und fahre dann mit meinem boot hoch. Hüttensuche brauche ich auch nicht, da ich im boot schlafen kann, daher nehme ich im sommer noch nicht einmal mein womo mit. 
Selbst wenn abends der wind abflaut und man unter land in der 6 bis 8m zone auf butt angeln könnte, bringt es nichts, da die Leiboote keine beläuchtung haben. Und wer es trotzem versucht sollte sich vor dem lotzenboot in acht nehmen. Sie schleppen jeden sofort ab und das wird richtig teuer.
So schön langeland zum angeln ist aber .............  .


----------



## nmpower (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Im Angelcenter Langeland,Torben Hansen Ferien,Haus und Boot,IFI,Bältferie Boots for Hire  erstmal.


----------



## nmpower (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wo kann ich den auf Forellen angeln auf Langeland?


----------



## buttweisser (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Um im Forellenpuff zu angeln, fährt man eigentlich nicht nach Langeland.

Versuchs auch mal bei Langeland-Touristik.dk


----------



## tom_saywer (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Sicherlich meinte er Mefo, darauf ist die Antwort relativ einfach, denn auf den dänischen Inseln Fünen und LL geht das fast überall 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorsch*thomas (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Leute, schaut mal im Angelcentrum Langeland unter Fisch der Woche, besonders die , die meinen es wäre kein Fisch da. Und das sind bestimmt nicht die Einzigen, die gefangen wurden. Auch auf Nikolajs Seite ist eine Truppe mit voller Fischkiste zu sehen. Gruß Thomas


----------



## buttweisser (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Was sagen denn die Bilder aus? Nichts, nur das paar große Fische gefangen wurden. Die gewohnte Menge für die Jahreszeit fehlt einfach. Einfach mal akzeptieren, dass die letzten Wochen wenig ging.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Die Fische springen nicht von allein ins Boot, und wenn jetzt mal ein paar Wochen nicht so gut gefangen wurde, muss man nicht von kaum Fisch sprechen. Es sind zur Zeit Leute auf der Insel die genug Fisch gefangen haben, dies aber nicht groß erzählen. Aber sei's drum, jeder darf ja seine eigene Meinung haben. Gruß Thomas


----------



## merlo (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Die Fische springen nicht von allein ins Boot, und wenn jetzt mal ein paar Wochen nicht so gut gefangen wurde, muss man nicht von kaum Fisch sprechen. Es sind zur Zeit Leute auf der Insel die genug Fisch gefangen haben, dies aber nicht groß erzählen. Aber sei's drum, jeder darf ja seine eigene Meinung haben. Gruß Thomas



#hHallo dorsch*thomas

#6#6#6 genau so ist es
Gruss merlo


----------



## dorsch*thomas (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Fritz, ich hoffe du bist bei guter Gesundheit. Wir sehen uns in der zweiten August Woche. #6 Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stulle (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Letzte Woche hat niemand den ich gesprochen habe gut gefangen weder Boot noch Brandung noch Blinker/Fliege.  Das beste was ich gehört habe war mäßig bis brauchbar gefangen. Es kommt immer wieder da zu daß einige eine eine Gruppe größere Fische finden oder eine Schule aber wie letztes Jahr Ostern = gut fangen ist es nicht.


dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Die Fische springen nicht von allein ins Boot, und wenn jetzt mal ein paar Wochen nicht so gut gefangen wurde, muss man nicht von kaum Fisch sprechen. Es sind zur Zeit Leute auf der Insel die genug Fisch gefangen haben, dies aber nicht groß erzählen. Aber sei's drum, jeder darf ja seine eigene Meinung haben. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Vareler Holger (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



nmpower schrieb:


> Im Angelcenter Langeland,Torben Hansen Ferien,Haus und Boot,IFI,Bältferie Boots for Hire  erstmal.



Hast es hier schon mal versucht.
http://www.alexbootsverleih.com
Allen die gerade oben sind Petri und gutes Wetter.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@ Stulle : Das muss doch auch nicht jedes Jahr gleich sein. Zur Zeit ist es wohl auch so, das man mehr suchen muss. Aber das ist doch auch irgendwo das Schöne, manchmal ist es einfach Fisch zu finden und ein anderes mal sucht man halt zwei , drei Tage bis man sie gefunden hat. Sicher, wenn man dann nur eine Woche oben ist und noch Wetter bedingt Ausfalltage hat, kann das die Stimmung sehr trüben. Das erlebt man doch jedes Jahr wieder. Der Fisch ist mit Sicherheit da, nur im Moment nicht so konzentriert auf engen Raum. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

https://www.facebook.com/angelcentrum/
https://www.facebook.com/IBI-Bootsverleih-329290980506804/?fref=nf

soviel zum Thema keine Dorsche mehr da.......


----------



## Stulle (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> @ Stulle : Das muss doch auch nicht jedes Jahr gleich sein. Zur Zeit ist es wohl auch so, das man mehr suchen muss. Aber das ist doch auch irgendwo das Schöne, manchmal ist es einfach Fisch zu finden und ein anderes mal sucht man halt zwei , drei Tage bis man sie gefunden hat. Sicher, wenn man dann nur eine Woche oben ist und noch Wetter bedingt Ausfalltage hat, kann das die Stimmung sehr trüben. Das erlebt man doch jedes Jahr wieder. Der Fisch ist mit Sicherheit da, nur im Moment nicht so konzentriert auf engen Raum. Gruß Thomas


Ja ich wollte sagen Ostern war recht früh dieses jahr dazu noch ungünstiges Wetter. Man muss suchen und Glück haben dann kann man zu den 10% gehören die dicke Fische fangen oder zumindest zu den 70% die erträglich fangen. Aber die gute zeit ist wohl noch ein paar Wochen hin. Und ein Boot zur zeit unerlässlich.


----------



## spodsbjerg (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



bootszander schrieb:


> nmpower
> Selbst wenn ihr ein boot gemietet hättet, heißt es noch lange nicht das ihr es auch benutzen könnt.
> Selbst wenn abends der wind abflaut und man unter land in der 6 bis 8m zone auf butt angeln könnte, bringt es nichts, da die Leiboote keine beläuchtung haben. Und wer es trotzem versucht sollte sich vor dem lotzenboot in acht nehmen. Sie schleppen jeden sofort ab und das wird richtig teuer.


Wozu brauchst du eine Beleuchtung am Mietboot.........musst eh bevor es dunkel ist wieder im Hafen sein. Vor dem Lotsenboot braucht sich auch keiner zu fürchten.....das fährt schon ein paar Jahre nicht mehr von Spodsbjerg aus |supergri.


----------



## spodsbjerg (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Die Fische springen nicht von allein ins Boot, und wenn jetzt mal ein paar Wochen nicht so gut gefangen wurde, muss man nicht von kaum Fisch sprechen. Es sind zur Zeit Leute auf der Insel die genug Fisch gefangen haben, dies aber nicht groß erzählen. Aber sei's drum, jeder darf ja seine eigene Meinung haben. Gruß Thomas


 
|good:

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen |wavey:.


----------



## carlsberg (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Super das es endlich geklappt hat bei euch da oben . Hoffe in 4 Wochen geht die Post ab, und wir haben nicht so viel Wind .

Noch 1 Frage . Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Penn Conflict, oder mit der Shimano saragosa gemacht. Brauche noch eine neue Rolle .


----------



## Matze 74 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi Carlsberg, 
Kenne leider beide nicht, aber hast du eventuell mal über die neue Stradic 5000XG nachgedacht? 
Meine müsste diese Woche noch kommen, dann kann ich dir mehr sagen. 

Gruß Matze |wavey:


----------



## dorsch*thomas (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Super das es endlich geklappt hat bei euch da oben . Hoffe in 4 Wochen geht die Post ab, und wir haben nicht so viel Wind .
> 
> Noch 1 Frage . Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Penn Conflict, oder mit der Shimano saragosa gemacht. Brauche noch eine neue Rolle .



Hallo Carlsberg, ich habe die Penn Conflict in den Größen 4000/ 5000/ 6000 . Kann die dir nur empfehlen. Fürs leichte Pilken reicht die 4000 er  fürs schwere die 5000 er. Mit der 6000 er Schleppe ich schwere Bleie bei Starker Strömung ( + 400 gr). Super Bremse, da ruckt nichts!! Gruß Thomas


----------



## buttweisser (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> Letzte Woche hat niemand den ich gesprochen habe gut gefangen weder Boot noch Brandung noch Blinker/Fliege.  Das beste was ich gehört habe war mäßig bis brauchbar gefangen. Es kommt immer wieder da zu daß einige eine eine Gruppe größere Fische finden oder eine Schule aber wie letztes Jahr Ostern = gut fangen ist es nicht.



Wie Recht Du hast, da hilft alles "Schönreden" nichts. Wenn wenig Dorsch da ist, dann ist halt einfach wenig Dorsch da - Punkt. Aber es werden auch wieder bessere Tage kommen. Und ein paar Bilder mit großen Dorschen, sind nur Augenwischerei.

Wir sind auch mit 20-40 Dorschen (Ü45) pro Mann nach Hause gefahren, ist aber für LL eher wenig.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Noch 1 Frage . Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Penn Conflict, oder mit der Shimano saragosa gemacht. Brauche noch eine neue Rolle .



Mit der Penn Conflict- ist ok... Ich habe mir vor kurzem die DAIWA FREAMS geholt, die finde ich persönlich deutlich besser als die Penn. Die Freams ist TOP, wobei ich vor dem Vergleich auch die Conflict sehr gut fand (ist sie ja auch immer noch, aber die Freams ist halt jetzt mein Liebling ).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo. Guckt mal hier, CINNETIC Cautiva II ALU 4500. Die Sachen könnt ihr bei mir bekommen.


----------



## nmpower (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Spielt die Farbe der Schnur eine Rolle?Welche Farbe würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Stefan W. (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Beim angeln vom Boot oder Kutter ist es meiner Erfahrung nach ziemlich egal. Beim Spinnfischen auf Meefos würde ich nicht unbedingt ne farbige Schnur nehmen, weil man doch oft im sehr sichtigen Wasser fischt. Meine Meinung


----------



## wulliw (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

noch 72 tage . dann bin ich auch zumn ersten mal auf LL.

wer von euch ist denn im zeitraum vom 11. bis 25 .6. oben? und könnte mich eventuell mit dem boot mit raus nehmen? natürlich gegen kostenbeitigung. weil ich alleine nicht raus möchte. ist glaub ich auch nicht zu raten . da ich selber noch nicht mit einem kleinboot alleine  draußen war. 

gruß aus hannover.

wulli|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Multe (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



nmpower schrieb:


> Spielt die Farbe der Schnur eine Rolle?Welche Farbe würdet ihr mir empfehlen?



gerade auf dem Boot oder Kutter, wo mehrere Personen fischen ist es wichtig, bunte Schnüre zu fischen, damit man sieht wo die eigene Schnur und auch die Schnur des Nachbarn hingeht.
Den Dorsche ist das egal. Ich fische z.B. Whiplash Blaze Orange.


----------



## nmpower (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stefan W. schrieb:


> Beim angeln vom Boot oder Kutter ist es meiner Erfahrung nach ziemlich egal. Beim Spinnfischen auf Meefos würde ich nicht unbedingt ne farbige Schnur nehmen, weil man doch oft im sehr sichtigen Wasser fischt. Meine Meinung



Also würdest Du mir eine Monofile Schnur zum Brandungsangeln empfehlen? WELCHE Stärke..?


----------



## Multe (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

heute gab es sehr gute und viele Dorsche  vor Spodsbjerg....#6 auch im Doppelpack...


----------



## Stefan W. (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Kannst auch geflochtene nehmen. Gibt ja helle bis weiße. Geflochtene oder Mono ist reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## tom_saywer (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Die Farbe ist egal, dem Fisch und auch mir, ich hab ne Styropor Kugel als Markierung aufgefädelt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nmpower (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

So wie es aussieht werden wir nur die ersten drei Tage ein Boot haben, dannach versuchen wir Brandungsangeln.


----------



## carlsberg (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Danke an alle , werde sie mir nochmals anschauen aber ich tendiere dann wohl zur Penn Conflict in der 5000gr.

Hej Walter aber jetzt nicht leer machen die Ostsee ich bin in 4Wochen oben und wollte auch noch was fangen.


----------



## Der Goldaal (31. März 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Tag 6

Endlich mit dem Boot raus. Heute war es soweit. Windvorhersage hat gepasst. Strömung hat gepasst (Drift ca.2KM/h)  und sogar die Sonne schien. Also raus. Bereits in der ersten Drift konnten wir schöne Dorsche fangen. Wir hatten sie gleich gefunden, wir waren dem Paradies so nahe, was konnte da noch schief gehen…ja genau. Ein Fischer kam und hat genau in unsere Drift sein Netz gelegt. Das ist ja sein gutes Recht, nichts gegen ihn. Aber schon wieder ein Schatten auf unserem Schicksal. Also mussten wir uns eine andere Stelle suchen. Wir suchten uns eine Stelle, bei der wir über einen kleinen „Hügel“ gedriftet sind. Auch hier hatten wir gleich in der ersten Drift Fisch und wenn man zu zweit oder zu dritt im Drill ist, dann ist man richtig. Zwar gab es auch viele kleine Dorsche, dazwischen aber immer wieder welche für zu Hause. Der größte hatte ca. 85cm. Heute hat Jeder an Bord seine Fische gefangen und auch von den anderen Booten dürfte Jeder zufrieden gewesen sein, über diesen wunderschönen Tag auf dem Meer, dem Angeltag und dem Fischtag.
Der Tag hat für einiges entschädigt, hoffentlich gibt es noch ein paar davon, auch wenn der Wetterbericht wieder schwierigeres Angeln vorhersagt.


----------



## buttweisser (1. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Petri Goldaal, 

endlich scheint es aufwärts zu gehen. Das freut sicher alle die oben sind und diejenigen, die in der nächsten zeit auf die Insel fahren.


----------



## michaelargentino (1. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich fahr in 6 Std los! Endlich!:q 

Sind Montag und Dienstag wenn d:qas Wetter mitspielt auf dem Kutter und ansonsten flexibel unterwegs.

Mit wie viel Gramm pilkt ihr den vor Ort zur Zeit? :vik:


----------



## tom_saywer (1. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Charterboote auf Langeland
Angelboote zum Ausleihen auf Langeland gibt es tatsächlich reichlich. Hier finden Sie eine Liste der Anbieter:

IBI Bootsverleih  Liegeplatz: Spodsbjerg
Haus & Boot  Liegeplatz: Bagenkop und ebenfalls Abholung von Boot auf Trailer ab Humble
Torben Hansen Ferie  Liegeplatz: Bagenkop
Langeland Touristik  Liegeplatz: Bagenkop
Bæltferie Liegeplatz: Lohals
Alex's Bootsverleih Liegeplatz: Lohals und Spodsbjerg


----------



## Der Goldaal (1. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

01-04-2016  Tag 7
Normalerweise unser letzter Tag heute, aber dieses Mal bleiben wir länger. Und an unseren letzten Tagen fangen wir eigentlich immer gut. Und da es nicht unserer letzter Tag war…D O C H wir haben super gefangen. Dorsche bis ca. 85cm. Bereits in der ersten Drift hatten wir Doubletten von brauchbaren Dorschen um die 50. Aber sehr schnell tat sich nichts mehr. Die Boote draußen standen auch nicht mehr ganz so konzentriert auf einem Haufen wie gestern. Wir waren eh etwas abseits des Pulkes. Wir hatten dann überlegt, über Mittag rein zu fahren. Aber es war viel zu gutes Angelwetter, und während viele rein mussten um ihre Boot abzugeben, konnten wir es weiter versuchen. Es war Sonnenschein pur, leichter Wind, der etwas gebissen hatte, kaum spürbare Wellen und eine Traumdrift von ca. 2 Km/h. Um einige Fragen zu beantworten: Wir haben heute mit teilweise 100g gefischt. Es wäre vielleicht auch noch weniger gegangen,  aber bei Tiefen von 30m und mehr, dauert das Abtauchen dann viel zu lange. Meist fischen wir um die 150g als Mittelmaß, um die Wechselei zu minimieren.
Also die letzten 2 Tage war Fisch definitiv in genügender Menge für Alle da. Man kann nicht mal tiefen genauer definieren, ab 20m konnte mal „überall“ auf Fisch treffen. Flacher haben wir keine Erfolge gehabt, es aber auch nicht länger probiert.
Morgen wird es sicher wieder mit dem Süd-Wind, wenn er denn so eintrifft schwieriger. Wir werden es morgen früh erst mal probieren. Danke für’s Daumendrücken


----------



## Multe (1. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Jörg, denk aber auch an die Mefos. Zum Aschluß hatte ich gerade noch eine.
Ich wünsche euch noch viel Erfolg.


----------



## Waldemar S. (1. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Zum Abschluss gab es heute dann auch noch eine bei mir, ausserdem einen fetten Nachläufer der geschätzen 80+ klasse, Die Mefo sah aus wie ein kleines U-Boot ..

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der Goldaal (1. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej Walter,

ach fährst Du schon wieder? Ich dachte Du hättest noch eine Woche. Sonst hätten wir uns noch verabschiedet. Klar denke ich an die Mefos, auch wenn sie sich momentan als zickige Biester zeigen. Wenn wir nicht raus können, geht es dem Ostseesilber hinterher. Danke für die Tipps und netten Gespräche. Gute Heimfahrt.
Jörg


----------



## SFVNOR (2. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Moin,

Hat von Euch schon mal den Pilker von Eisele *Select/Ghost/UV* in Farbe Motoroil benutzt und wenn ja, wie war die Erfahrung ?
Ist ein Twister in Motoroil als Beifänger beim Pilken fängig und welche Farbe des Twisterkopfes ist ratsam ?

Danke für eure Meinung und Antwort(en)

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## Der Goldaal (2. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

02-04-2016  Tag 8
Wow wie die Zeit doch rennt, wenn man mitten in der „schönsten“ Sache steckt. Schon der 8. Tag und die erste Woche ist vorbei. Heute hatten wir dank des Betten- und Boot Wechselst ja fast die gesamte Ostsee erst mal für uns alleine. Gebracht hat es uns jetzt nicht wirklich viel. Zwar war das Wetter nicht ganz so schwierig wie voraus gesagt, aber wir taten uns wirklich schwer. Anfangs konnten wir noch hier und da zwischen 20 und 35m ein paar Küchendorsche fangen. Dann überlegten wir uns Richtung grünem Turm zu fahren, wo doch eine Menge Boote und einige Kutter standen. Doch in den Tiefen >40m ging gar nichts, und man kam auch mit den üblichen Gewichten bis 240g gar nicht oder nur kurzzeitig auf den Grund.   Wir haben auch niemanden gesehen, der etwas Brauchbares nach oben gezogen hat. Gegen späten Nachmittag nahm der Wind dann komplett ab und die Wellen wurden immer kleiner. Die Drift lagbei ca. 3,5 KM/h. Das ist zwar noch beangelbar aber in den Tiefen >30m auch nicht mehr der „TRAUM“. Wir konnten hier und da noch ein paar Küchendorsche fangen, aber insgesamt war der Tag doch enttäuschend und wir standen auch nirgends wirklich „im Fisch“. Größere Exemplare wie in den letzten Tagen waren für uns nicht greifbar stattdessen gab es doch etliche, die noch sehr viel größer werden müssen, um in unserer Pfanne zu landen. Mal schauen, wie es morgen aussieht.


----------



## tom_saywer (2. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Danke für deine Tagesberichte. Weiter so [emoji16]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Malzis (3. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Werden beim mefo fischen den auch mal Hornhechte gefangen?? Oder sind die erst später im jahr aktiv??


----------



## zander67 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hornhechte werden meistens erst ab Ende April gefangen.

VG


----------



## SFVNOR (3. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Die Regel sagt dass wenn der Raps blüht die Hornis richtig aktiv sind unter Land dem Laichgeschäft nachgehen #h


----------



## Vareler Holger (3. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Was macht ihr mit den Hornhechten legt ihr die ein? Ich hatte letztes Jahr ein schönen den hatte ich gebraten. War mein erster den ich mitgenommen habe. Aber der war so voll Gräten als wenn man Glaswolle im Mund hat. Dachte der hätte Gräten wie ein Aal.


----------



## Kössi (3. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir sind ab Samstag auf der Insel. 
Ich hab mal ne Frage an die Mefo-Angler.
Wann werden zur Zeit denn die Mefos gefangen, den ganzen Tag über? Oder gibt es Beißzeiten eher morgens oder abends?
Danke im Vorraus! Kössi


----------



## Multe (3. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@ Kössi, Mefo beißen zur Zeit *keine*.


----------



## Waldemar S. (3. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das kann ich dir auch bestätigen Kössi, es beißen quasi keine 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der Goldaal (3. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

03-04-2016  Tag 9

Erst mal schön, dass Jemand etwas zu den Berichten schreibt. Man könnte ja denken, dass wir ganz alleine hier auf der Insel wären, da ja sonst nichts kommt. Aber als wir heute kurz vor 9 Im Hafen parken wollten, wurde es schon eng noch einen Parkplatz zu finden (kleiner Gruß an die Schwarzleser). Der Tag sah wirklich optimal aus, zwar schien keine Sonne, aber spiegelglatte See. Bei der ersten Drift bereits ein Fisch, zu klein, aber schon mal Kontakt. Dann mussten wir feststellen, dass wir ganz schön übers Wasser schossen. Die Drift war wieder zu stark für unsere Gewichte. Wir fuhren ein ganzes Stück Richtung Norden und Bermuda Dreieck. Tatsächlich war  sie dort erheblich weniger und man konnte angeln. Wir haben auch einige gute „Küchendorsche“ fangen können. Später am Nachmittag haben wir uns Richtung Hafen hoch gearbeitet und die Drift wurde wieder stärker. Keine Ahnung ob es Richtung Süden besser war, Dorsch Ü70 waren für uns heute nicht erreichbar. SCHADE. Vielleicht hatten ja andere mehr Erfolg. Trotz des recht windstillen Tages war aufgrund der Drift kein entspanntes Angeln möglich, aber trotzdem war es ein schöner Tag auf dem Wasser, wo sich die Sonne ab und zu zeigte, und wir doch einige Mahlzeiten erarbeitet haben. Morgen soll esja ähnlich werden, mal schauen ob wir noch hinter dem Trick mit der Drift kommen. Wir konnten auch einige Schweinswale beobachten, die für ein wenig Abwechslung sorgen.  
Zu den Hornhechten:
Einige legen sie in Sauer, ich habe meine „immer“ geräuchert. Sehr lecker, aber die GRÄTEN !!! Es gibt wohl ein (dänisches) Werkzeug, um sie zu filetieren (aber recht teuer).
Zur Jahreszeit kann ich folgendes sagen. Das mit der Rapsblüte stimmt wohl, kenne ich noch aus der Kindheit. Wichtiger ist wohl aber die Wassertemperatur ab 10°C, damit sie an die Küsten kommen. Die Hochzeit ist wohl Mai/Juni.


----------



## Stefan W. (3. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Petri Goldaal. Wir sind auch seit gestern auf der Insel. Ja die Strömung war heute etwas nervig, aber das Wetter und Wind doch sehr gut. Wir konnten heute zu zweit auch einige Dorsche um die 60 und einen Ü 70 Dorsch überlisten. Mal sehen was morgen so geht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hey Goldaal,

vielen Dank für Deine Berichte. Was heißt denn "die Strömung war für unsere Gewichte zu stark"...? Wie leicht/ schwer angelt Ihr denn? Wir hatten letztes Jahr ähnliche Probleme. An manchen Tagen waren 200g zu wenig. Das hatte nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun...


----------



## Stefan W. (3. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir waren gestern Abend noch kurz los,  da waren es 5 kmh bei Null Wind. Heute war es zeitweise  nicht viel besser. Gab aber auch Zeiten wo es nur um 2 kmh waren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ok, ich guck mir immer den Strömungsfilm auf DMI.dk an. Da kann man seine Stellen immer ganz gut suchen und vorab gucken, wo die Strömung nicht so stark ist. Das funktioniert solange, wie an den Stellen mit wenig Strömung Fisch steht.... ;-). 5 Km/h ist schon ganz ordentlich.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (3. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@ Goldaal
  Hallo, schön das ihr  jeden Tag Fisch überlisten könnt.  Dein täglicher Bericht ist auch klasse und lässt uns doch alle, die noch auf ihren Trip warten müssen ein bisschen Träumen, wie es uns dann wohl ergeht. Habt ihr schon mal bei der alten DW 54 versucht? Bei so glatter See ist der weite Weg dort hin auch ganz gut zu fahren. Weiter viel Erfolg und Gruß Thomas


----------



## Der Goldaal (3. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Die 5 Km/h Drift  kann ich bestätigen, es ging sogar bis 6 hoch heute. Wir fischen bis 240g, aber wie Fischbandit1000 schon gesagt hat, macht es dann keinen Spass mehr. Einer von uns hat sogar über 300g teilweise drauf, den müssen wir dann abends immer pflegen . 
@Dorsch*Thomas
danke für den Tipp mit der alten DW54. Aber soweit in den Süden haben wir uns noch nicht vor getraut. Ich nehme an, dass das die südlich vom grünen Turm ist, wo man immer ein paar Boote am Horizont sieht, und denkt wie die dort hingekommen sind 
Wir denken, dass es auch irgendwo im Rahmen bleiben muss, erwischen uns aber auch, dass wir jedes Mal immer weiter fahren 
viele Grüße und möge Euch die Zeit zu Hause nicht zu lang werden, unsere Zeit hier läuft langsam ab, aber diese Woche haben wir ja noch  an Alle die hier sind: noch super Wetter (davon profitieren wir ja auch) und gute Fänge


----------



## dorsch*thomas (3. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Goldaal, ja das mit den Booten in der Ferne vom grünen Turm aus gesehen stimmt. Ab grünen Turm ca. noch 25-30 min Richtung Süden. Ist auch nur was für wenig Wind, sonst ist es mühsam zu Fahren. Nur wenn man so wieso hinter dem grünen Turm fischt, ist es manchmal doch ein Versuch wert. Aber ihr fangt ja auch so eure Fische, es herrscht ja kein Notstand an Fisch in Hafennähe. Gruß und weiterhin viel Spaß   Thomas


----------



## Multe (4. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

hej Jörg, wir hatten einen Tag dabei, wo wir in Höhe des grünen Turmes wegen zu starker Strömung nicht fischen konnten( 6,5 km/h Richtung Nord ). Direkt gegenüber vom gelben Turm ( kennst den Platz ja ) jedoch war die Strömung ( 2,0 km/h Richtung Nord ) bequem am Grund ankamen.
Verschieden starke Strömungen hast du aber oft vor Spodsbjerg.
Hau rein und halt die Ohren steif.


----------



## buttweisser (4. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Die Kutter dürfen nun ja wieder gezielt auf Dorsch fischen. Deswegen habe ich mal bei Marinetraffic nachgeschaut. Konzentrationen von Fischkuttern in der Ostsee gibt es um Bornholm und im Danziger Becken, also in Hauptlaichgebieten der Ostseedorsche. 

Es scheint also was dran zu sein an der Vermutung, dass die Dorsche dieses Jahr etwas später laichen als gewohnt. Wenn das so ist, dann braucht man sich über die aktuell eher mäßigen bis schlechten Fänge nicht zu wundern. Da machen einzelne gute Tage oder größere Einzelfische keine Ausnahme.

Die Dorsche die zurzeit gefangen werden, sind wahrscheinlich diejenigen, die zum Laichen im Belt geblieben oder schon zurückgekehrt sind.


----------



## olebole75 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin.....

ich bin von Mitte April bis zum 05.05. auf der Insel.

Da ich diesmal Familienurlaub mache, sind meine Jungs nicht mit. Somit suche ich noch Mitfahrgelegenheiten... gegen Kostenerstattung versteht sich.

Außerdem wollte ich kurz Fragen, ob nicht ein Kutter regelmäßig zum fischen rausfährt? Ich hatte da sowas im Kopf.

Besten Dank !

Gruß
Ole


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@Ole: Eventuell wäre es hilfreich ein paar Infos zu Dir zu schreiben- dann könnte es u.U. einfacher werden . Ich bin erst ab 07.Mai auf der Insel...

Mal eine Frage an die Spezis hier. Ich habe immer japanrote Twister online bestellt (DEGA Big Long in 15cm). Da gab es bei 10 Stück 10%, ab 20 Stück 20 %. Ich finde bloß den Shop nicht mehr #q. Weiß jemand zufällig wo es dieses Staffelangebot online gibt? Da spare ich nämlich schnell ein paar Euro, da dort Stück nur noch 63 Cent kostet...


----------



## olebole75 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> @Ole: Eventuell wäre es hilfreich ein paar Infos zu Dir zu schreiben- dann könnte es u.U. einfacher werden . Ich bin erst ab 07.Mai auf der Insel...
> 
> Mal eine Frage an die Spezis hier. Ich habe immer japanrote Twister online bestellt (DEGA Big Long in 15cm). Da gab es bei 10 Stück 10%, ab 20 Stück 20 %. Ich finde bloß den Shop nicht mehr #q. Weiß jemand zufällig wo es dieses Staffelangebot online gibt? Da spare ich nämlich schnell ein paar Euro, da dort Stück nur noch 63 Cent kostet...




Besten Dank Fischerbandit1000 für die Info...

Also... ich war schon einige Male mit meinen Jungs auf LL und hatte vorwiegend bei IBI die Boote geliehen.. meißt eine Woche.
Dieses Jahr bin ich mit meiner Familie und Hund in Bukkemose untergebracht und möchte natürlich dem einen oder anderen Fisch nachstellen. Sicher werde ich auch Brandungsangeln und mit der Wathose probieren ne Mefo ans Band zu bekommen. Auch würde ich gerne einen schicken Dorsch nach Hause bringen....

Also daher die Frage....ob jemand vom 18.04.-05.05.16 auf LL ist und evtl. ne Mitfahgelegeheit auf den Belt bietet oder mir sagen kann, von wo aus ein Kutter rausfährt.... ? Bagenkop kann das sein ?

LG
Ole


----------



## Multe (5. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

von Bagenkop fahren *keine* Kutter mehr raus.


----------



## buttweisser (5. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> von Bagenkop fahren *keine* Kutter mehr raus.



Ole, Du kannst nur noch in Spodsbjerg mit dem Kutter fahren.


----------



## olebole75 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Ole, Du kannst nur noch in Spodsbjerg mit dem Kutter fahren.




Besten Dank.... kannst Du mir auch sagen, an wen ich mich dann wenden muss ?


----------



## Multe (5. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

geh mal ins Angelcentrum in Spodsbjerg zu Thomas.


----------



## Finessa S70 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Fisherbandit1000

 ich habe mal ebend gegoogel
*Dega Big Long and Heavy Twister Japanrot 15 cm*




 
  Weitere Variationen wählen









 
*ArtikelNr.:* FPJ5500015 
*Artikelgewicht*: 0,10 kg 
*Lieferstatus*: 2 bis 4 Tage 
*Lieferzeit*: 2 - 3 Werktage 




Unser Preis: 
0,79 € 
inkl. 19% USt., zzgl. Versand 
*Preisspanne* 
ab 10 Stück » 0,71 €_*_ 

ab 20 Stück » 0,63 €_*_ 
_*_Stückpreis inkl. 19% USt., zzgl. Versandt und bin bei der seite fischers paradis gelandet ich hoffe ichkonnte behilflichsein grußFinessaS70 (Thomas aus Bergheim bei Köln)


----------



## Multe (5. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Heute hat übrigens die Aussetzung von 450.000 kleinen Meerforellen begonnen....
https://www.facebook.com/Fyns-Laksefisk-872399719451091/?fref=nf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Thomas,

der Shop war das, DANKE! Ich habe auch gegoogelt und das ANgebot nicht gefunden... Jetzt habe ich aber schon bestellt . Danke!


----------



## Stulle (5. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> Heute hat übrigens die Aussetzung von 450.000 kleinen Meerforellen begonnen....
> https://www.facebook.com/Fyns-Laksefisk-872399719451091/?fref=nf


Da zahlt man doch gerne seine Fischerei Abgabe


----------



## carlsberg (5. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Da schließe ich mich an Stulle an .
Einfach Top


----------



## Multe (5. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

hier gibt es auch noch einen kleinen Film über die kleinen Mefos.....
http://www.fyens.dk/odense/Tre-tons-soelv-haeldt-i-vandet-det-bliver-til-guld/artikel/2972784


----------



## Der Goldaal (5. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

04-04-2016  Tag 10 und 11

So wieder da. Gestern war es zu spät geworden und ich zu müde für einen Bericht. Ich hätte auch nicht geglaubt, dass einem der Wind auch mal fehlen könnte. Am Morgen war die bekannte Strömung wieder unser Hauptproblem. Zwar konnten wir einige Küchendorsche fangen, aber das Angeln mit 200g in der Andrift wird doch recht anstrengend, auch wenn es hier und da belohnt wird. Als gegen Mittag der Wind etwas aufkam, wirkte er der Strömung entgegen und das Angeln wurde etwas leichter. Allerdings war die Freude nur von kurzer Dauer, so dass der Fang übersichtlich blieb. Wir haben dann auch schon zeitig Feierabend gemacht.
Am Land angekommen, spürte ich diese Luft und Stimmung am Strand, dass es einer dieser Tage ist, an dem die Natur endgültig aus dem Winter erwacht, und die Meerforellen Einem schon von Weitem in den Kescher springen.  Da ich von uns der Filetierer bin, habe ich den eher bescheidenen Fang schnell Küchenfertiggemacht und bin 15 KM in den Süden gedüst. Ja los gefahren bin ich bei 0 Welle und keinem Wind, aber mit diesem Frühlingsgefühl. Angekommen bin ich bei ordentlich Wind und Welle. Nun gut ja eher bessere Bedingungen. Zwar konnte ich nicht, wie geplant mit der Fliegenrute fischen, aber die Spinnrute ist stets dabei. 
Nachdem mich bei den letzten Touren das Glück auf Meerforellen wohl verlassen hatte wollte ich es nochmal wissen. Nach einigen Versuchen fragte ich mich, ob man mit so einer Selbstdiagnose des verlassenen Meerforellenglückes, überhaupt noch wieder arbeitsfähig werden kann.
Die Antwort darauf brauchte ich mir dann aber nicht mehr geben, denn das Glück war zurück. Nach einem heftigen Fehlbiß konnte ich eine 43er nach schönem Drill landen. Das ankommende Gewitter  beendete dann den Ageltag.
Tag 11
So langsam kommt doch das Ende unserer Tour, auch diese Tage rauschen an uns vorbei. 
Nach dem Aufstehen wussten wir nicht, ob wir noch Schlaf in den Augen haben oder ob die Sicht wirklich so schlecht war. Doch sie war so schlecht. Auf dem Weg zum Hafen mussten wir unseren Plan ändern. Es gab keinen Wind und die Strömung sollte erst gegen Nachmittag nachlassen. Also kauften wir uns trotz der Laich Plattfische ein paar Würmer und sind auf Plattfisch gefahren. Ganz langsam unter Land, denn die Sicht war vielleicht 200m. Im Hafen haben viele auf ihren Booten gewartet und gehofft, dass sie noch raus kommen. Plattfische fingen wir auch nur vereinzelt, wahrscheinlich haben sie sich auch lieber verkrochen. Nach und nach wurden es dann mehr Boote neben uns. Den ganzen Tag hörte man die großen Pötte, wie sie in ihre Hörner geblasen haben, um den Schiffsverkehr zu warnen. Ich weiß nicht, ob Boote heute tatsächlich in der Nähe des Fahrwassers unterwegs waren. Vermutlich: JA 
Gegen Mittag dann Abbruch und da die Sicht etwas besser wurde, wollten wir am Nachmittag richtig durchstarten. Als wir um 16:00 die Äuglein wieder öffneten, wurde nicht nur die Sicht wieder schlechter, sondern es war Dauerregen. Diese Verhältnisse halten derzeit noch an, und wir verzichteten auf einen Ausflug aufs Meer. Die Wetterprognosen sehen für die restlichen Tage aber nicht gut aus. Wir hoffen darauf nochmal raus zu kommen, um ein paar Dorsche zu fangen.


----------



## Multe (5. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

hej Jörg, ist aber auch ein Sch...wetter. Wenn du dich beeilst kannst du noch eine Stunde die Mefos jagen. So wie es aussieht gibt es gleich ein regenfreies Fenster. Fahr hoch nach Btofte.
Viel Glück noch.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Stefan W. (5. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Der gestrige Tag war echt nicht gut. Den ganzen Tag heftige Strömung. Wir waren gestern südlich von Spodsbjerg unterwegs und haben einige Stellen ausprobiert. Aber gestern wollten die Fische nicht beißen. Heute sind wir nachmittags erst raus gefahren. Der Nebel war einfach zu heftig. Wir haben in sicherer Entfernung zur Fahrrinne auf 15 - 18 m ein paar schöne Küchendorsche bis Ende sechsig gefangen. Machen an der Spinnrute echt Spaß. Dann kam der nervige Regen, die Dorsche wollten auch nicht mehr so recht beißen, also sind wir in den Hafen gefahren. Wollen wir mal hoffen das der Wind nicht zu doll wird und wir nochmal raus kommen. Hier müssen dich irgendwo noch ein paar große Dorsche rum schwimmen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Danke für Eure Berichte! Schade mit dem Wetter, das ist echt ärgerlich. Ich drück Euch die Daumen, dass die nächsten Tage besser werden (auch wenn der Wetterbericht nicht so rosig erscheint).


----------



## Multe (6. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

GEWINN den Meerforellenwettbewerb von GoFishing und flieg eine Woche auf die Malediven zum Angeln........
http://go-fishing.dk/2016/03/seatrout-open-8-10-april/


----------



## Schmidtler (7. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Nächste Woche Samstag geht es los. Kann man sich auf Langeland bevorzugt Spødsbjerg direkt den dänischen Angelschein Vorort kaufen? 

Gesendet von meinem P6000 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (7. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Schmidtler schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Samstag geht es los. Kann man sich auf Langeland bevorzugt Spødsbjerg direkt den dänischen Angelschein Vorort kaufen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem P6000 Pro mit Tapatalk


Ja im Angelladen dort


----------



## Schmidtler (7. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Dort gilt dann auch der preis von 185 Kronen wie er im Internet zu finden ist?

Gesendet von meinem P6000 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (7. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Weiß ich nicht weil ich immer online kaufe. Die meisten nehmen aber etwas Geld dafür


----------



## buttweisser (7. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Schmidtler schrieb:


> Dort gilt dann auch der preis von 185 Kronen wie er im Internet zu finden ist?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem P6000 Pro mit Tapatalk



Ich hab im März 26 Euro bezahlt. Kostet also ähnlich so viel, wie im Netz. Einen Euro hin oder her ist ja auch egal.


----------



## nmpower (7. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Welche Rute würdet Ih mir empfehlen um vom Boot aus zu fischen?

Ich wollte mir diese http://www.ebay.de/itm/201369057014?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&var=500561270430&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT zulegen. Ich fahre zum ersten mal  zum Hochseeangeln.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hochseeangeln ist ein weiter Begriff. Ostsee, Langeland, Norwegen?

Ich fische in der Regel mit einer Spinnrute in 3m Länge mit entweder bis 40g oder bis 100g Wurfgewicht, je nach Drift. Auf Langeland kommt auch mal eine Rute mit 150g WG zum Einsatz, aber eher die Ausnahme. Damit fische ich auch 250g Jigs, allerdings ohne auswerfen. Dann schockt das angeln eh nicht mehr...


----------



## nmpower (7. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir fahren nach Langeland Spodsbjerg vom 30.04  bis zum 06 Mai 2016  Ein Boot für die ersten 4 Tage haben wir auch mittlerweile ! Dank "Stahl1803" Die restlichen drei Tage wollten wir mit Brandungsangeln verbringen. Hierzu wollte ich meine Karpfenrute mitnehmen. 

Ich hoffe, dass wir ein Paar Mefos und Palttfische vom Ufer landen können. Kann mir vielleicht einer von euch ein Paar Informationen geben , wo wir am besten Brandungsangeln können? Danke


----------



## Schmidtler (7. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich habe genau die Rute in 2,1 Meter. Hab sie letztes Jahr in Norwegen zum pilken  vom Boot genommen mit pilkern bis 125 Gramm. Ist für den preis gar nicht schlecht die Rute, nur etwas weich für meinen Geschmack. Für erste mal probieren im Salzwasser kann man die nehmen, dieses Jahr kommt die auch wieder mit nach Langeland. Ich habe da eine Penn slammer 460 drann. 

Gesendet von meinem P6000 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## nmpower (7. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Welche Rute (Anfänger Rute nicht zu teuer) würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? Mit welchem WG?


----------



## Der Goldaal (7. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Die letzten 2 Tage sind ausgefallen, weil wir nicht vom Boot geangelt haben. Gestern habe ich noch den Mefo's rund um die Insel nachgestellt. Ich hatte dann auch erfolg, beim 4. Biss blieb eine schöne 50er hängen. Wir hoffen, dass wir morgen zum Abschluss nochmal raus können. 

@nmpower : Brandungsangeln auf Langeland kann dank seiner teils heftigen Strömung eine ganz besondere Herausforderung werden. Die Strömung ist teilweise selbst am  Ufer schon echt gewöhnungsbedürftig. Zu der Jahreszeit wird das Kraut auch noch in der Brandung eine Rolle spielen. Ist eben die Frage wie man Brandungsangeln definiert. Für mich heißt es in der Brandung zu angeln. Viele angeln ja auch auf der Wind abgewandten Seite und haben da auch ihre Erfolge. Der Vorteil ist sicherlich, dass zu eurer Zeit die Dorsche sicher dichter unter Land sind, als es momentan der Fall ist. Einfach versuchen und Erfahrungen sammeln. Eine gute Möglichkeit ist wohl immer Gulstav, wenn man einen Platz bekommt. Ich war da nur zum Gucken, der Karneval dort ist nix für mich.


----------



## buttweisser (7. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Die letzten 2 Tage sind ausgefallen, weil wir nicht vom Boot geangelt haben. Gestern habe ich noch den Mefo's rund um die Insel nachgestellt. Ich hatte dann auch erfolg, beim 4. Biss blieb eine schöne 50er hängen. Wir hoffen, dass wir morgen zum Abschluss nochmal raus können.
> 
> @nmpower : Brandungsangeln auf Langeland kann dank seiner teils heftigen Strömung eine ganz besondere Herausforderung werden. Die Strömung ist teilweise selbst am  Ufer schon echt gewöhnungsbedürftig. Zu der Jahreszeit wird das Kraut auch noch in der Brandung eine Rolle spielen. Ist eben die Frage wie man Brandungsangeln definiert. Für mich heißt es in der Brandung zu angeln. Viele angeln ja auch auf der Wind abgewandten Seite und haben da auch ihre Erfolge. Der Vorteil ist sicherlich, dass zu eurer Zeit die Dorsche sicher dichter unter Land sind, als es momentan der Fall ist. Einfach versuchen und Erfahrungen sammeln. Eine gute Möglichkeit ist wohl immer Gulstav, wenn man einen Platz bekommt. Ich war da nur zum Gucken, der Karneval dort ist nix für mich.



Dem ist nicht viel hinzuzufügen. Brandung ist nun mal Brandung. Du kannst aber bei ruhigen Bedingungen auf der Ostseite in Holmegaard und Lunden sehr gut Plattfisch angeln, auch wenn diese noch recht mager sein werden. Da reicht Deine Karpfenrute aus. 

In Gulstav geben sich die Angler um die Jahreszeit die Klinke in die Hand, geht aber, bis hinüber nach Keldsnor Fyr, auch sehr gut auf Platte und wenn er da ist, auch auf Dorsch. Hier hast Du aber oft eine starke Strömumg im Wasser. Das kann auch bei ruhigem Wetter zuviel für die Karpfentute sein.


----------



## toma2 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo in die Runde,
wir sind ab Sonnabend in Lohals. Hat jemand eine Info ob es Heringe gibt. Oder sollte ich welche mitnehmen.Habe noch Restbestände aus Norwegen in der Truhe gefunden. Wie sieht es derzeit mit Meerforelle aus?
Toma


----------



## Der Goldaal (7. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Also die Meerforellen sind sehr zickig, wie hier bereits erwähnt wurde. Zwar bekommt man einige Zupfer aber Richtig zu beißen tun sie eher selten.  Keine Ahnung woran das liegt. Das wird auch von anderen Inseln berichtet. Irgend etwas scheint ihnen nicht zu passen. Vielleicht kommen sie dieses Jahr etwas später in Laune.


----------



## Stefan W. (7. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das kommt mir bei den Dorschen auch so vor. Eindeutige Anzeige auf em Echolot aber nichts passiert. Wenn man welche fängt haben sie meistens leere Mägen. Was ja bedeutet das sie nicht am fressen sind. Hoffe das ändert sich morgen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Letzte Woche auf Als waren die Mägen der Dorsche auch leer. Wir hatten aber nicht einmal Anzeigen auf dem Schirm... Das wird schon wieder!


----------



## RiRiester (7. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Anglerkollegen,

bin neu hier im Forum.

War im August 2014 bei Morten in Bukkemose. War für die Tage wo wir raus konnten sehr gut, leider waren dies wegen Wind nur 4 von 14 (Tagen). Außerdem  waren wir mit einem befreundeten Ehepaar dort, bei dem Kaffee trinken wichtiger war, als angreifen, wenn´s mal gegangen wäre.

Gehe dieses Jahr nun vom 13.8.-27.8. mit meiner Frau nach Løkkeby und habe mir bei Nikolaj in Spodsbjerg ein Boot bestellt, damit ich unabhängig bin und niemanden zum slippen brauche.

Suche nun Anschluss und Unterstützung, vor allem Tipps zum Revier. Will auf Dorsche, aber auch auf Platte gehen. Wer ist denn in der Zeit oben und hätte Lust für einen Gedankenaustausch oder auch die eine oder andere gemeinsame Ausfahrt.

Gruß Richard 
aus den tiefsten Süden


----------



## Multe (7. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

unsere Dorsche waren alle randvoll mit Krebsen und einige hatten sogar handtellergroße Plattfische im Magen.
Ist aber wieder komisch - denn die Holländer fangen gut Dorsch !!!!!


----------



## Stefan W. (7. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das die Dorsche in den letzten Wochen voll waren mag ja sein. Zurzeit sind sie es nicht. Welche Holländer? Habe bis jetzt nur ein Auto gesehen und die haben uns gefragt wo wir unsere Fische gefangen haben.....


----------



## Kössi (8. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Leute, wir sind ab morgen für eine Woche in Spodsbjerg. Wer ist denn da auch oben, eventuell kann man sich ja vor Ort mal austauschen. Kössi


----------



## Multe (8. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stefan W. schrieb:


> Das die Dorsche in den letzten Wochen voll waren mag ja sein. Zurzeit sind sie es nicht. Welche Holländer? Habe bis jetzt nur ein Auto gesehen und die haben uns gefragt wo wir unsere Fische gefangen haben.....



sie fahren die XILIO II


----------



## toma2 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Moin
wir sind ab Sonnabend in Lohals.
Wir werden also mehr die Nördliche Region abangeln.
Das hat die letzten 2 Jahre auch geklappt.
Ob dieses Jahr wieder kann ich erst mit der Abreise sagen.
Schade das wir vor Ort kein WLan haben.
Die einzige Verbindung nach drausen ist der Hafen von Lohals.
Ist noch jemand in Lohas derzeit ?
toma2


----------



## EA.SpOrTs (9. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi Langelandangler #h

ich war vom 26.03-01.04.2016 auf der Insel. An der Grenze wurden wir nicht kontrolliert aber wir fuhren durch einen dichten Nebel. Teilweise war die Sicht unter 50m. 

Am ersten Tag angekommen konnten wir kaum erwarten die Ruten ins Wasser zu schwingen. Beim ersten Stop, haben wir in 25m gefischt. Es kam auch prompt 3 untermaßige Dorsche ans Deck, die schnell wieder in der Tiefe verschwunden waren#h. 
Doch dann hat uns Petrus verlassen. Obwohl das Wetter und die Drift optimal waren.

2.Tag
Morgens aufgestanden waren wir um Punkt 10:00 im Angelcentrum Langeland. Um uns das Meerforellen-Seminar von Walter und Alex anzuhören|bla:.
Es war sehr Informativ. Interessant war mit welchen Methoden man auf Meerforellen angeln kann und auf welche Stellenwahl (Spot) man achten soll. (Meine Gruppe war in Sachen Meerforelle Einsteiger.)
Um 12:00 Uhr sind wird dann gemeinsam zu einem Meerforellenspot gefahren. 
Wir fischten dort eine Weile bis ein holländischer Mitangler eine Meerforelle ans Band hatte. Die aber kurz vorm Keschern ausgeschlitzt ist.|bigeyes Mit dieser Motivation haben wir noch länger am Spot gefischt, bis eine Regenwand kam und uns völlig durchnässt hat. :c
Wir sind dann direkt wieder nach Spodsbjerg gefahren und das Wetter besserte sich. Am Wasser wieder angekommen fuhren wir wieder raus und fischten zwischen 20-35m Tiefe. Jedoch war am dem Tag die Drift so stark, dass man kaum mit 500g Bodenkontakt hatte. Leider hat sich an diesem Tag kein Dorsch blicken lassen.

3.Tag
Leider hat uns Petrus am den Tag mit dem Wetter verlassen. Wir konnten nicht raus also sind wir wieder zum Meerforellenspot gefahren und versuchten unser Glück.
Leider bis auf Köderbaden/Abriss war am dem Tag nichts zu holen. Selbst ein Einheimischer hat neben uns gefischt und nichts ans Band bekommen.#: 
Wir dachten uns hat das Glück schon langsam verlassen. Aber wir wollten nicht aufgeben.:m

4.Tag
Der Wind und das Wetter waren soweit okay, wir versuchten erneuert unser Glück. Wir fischten von 12-47m alles ab, ohne Erfolg. Die Drift am dem Tag war stark aber mit 200g hat man Bodenkontakt bekommen. Den ganzen Tag fischten wir durch. Erst gegen Abend haben wir ein 55cm langen Dorsch gefangen. Das war es leider auch gewesen. Am Ferienhaus angekommen haben wir uns den Dorsch gut schmecken lassen #g

5.Tag
Neuer Tag neues Glück mit der Einstellung sind wir in den Tag gestartet. Das Wetter schien vom Ufer aus optimal zu sein. Bei 25m Wassertiefe versuchten wir es. Leider war auch heute eine starke Drift und die Wellen wurden ziemlich groß. Nach kurzer Überlegung kamen wir zum Schluss abzubrechen. Unser Leben ist uns mehr Wert. 
Am Ufer angekommen überlegten wir auf was wir fischen konnten. Wir versuchten es wieder auf Mefo. Wir dachten uns, alle Guten Dinge sind Drei 
Wir fischten am Spot 2 Stunden bis einer von uns einen Mefo am Band hatte. :vik:#:
Super kampfstarker Fisch. Der Fisch legte ein paar fluchten hin. Die stolze Mefo war 60cm lang. 
Uns hat dann sofort das Virus gepackt und wir fischten weiter. Jeder hatte auch bisse bekommen aber leider packte keine mehr richtig zu. Der Fisch war am dem Tag das Highlight :m#g

6.Tag
Das Wetter änderte sich. Sonne, kaum Wind und die Drift war optimal. Wir fischten zuerst in 40m Tiefe. Ein paar Dorsche konnten wir überlisten aber es war nur die Kinderartentruppe unterwegs #q. 
  Wir versuchten es wieder in 14-45m Tiefe. Letztendlich fanden wir die Dorsche bei 30m. Die Dorsche waren zwischen 60-86cm.
Schnell waren die schlechten Tage vergessen und die Euphorie war groß. :g:vik:
Mit den schönen Erlebnis ging leider auch der Tag vorbei und der 7 Tag war auch leider der letzte Tag unsere Tour.

Am letzten Tag (7.Tag) erhofften wir uns, dass die Dorsche am selben Spot standen. Aber was hilft das ganze wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt. ;+
Petrus war aber gnädig mit uns und wir hatten das selbe Wetter, wie die Drift am Tag zuvor. Am Spot angekommen hofften wir, dass die Dorsche noch da waren. Kaum waren die Köder am Grund (mit 100g Bodenkontakt) waren die Rute krumm. Es waren wieder optimale Küchendorsche 60-80cm
Leider konnten wir nur bis zum Mittag fischen. 
  Die Tour neigt sich zum Ende. Es gab noch eine Verlosung bei IBI-Bootsverlieh. Die Geräte wurden von Zebco gesponsert und die Spenden gingen an Vandpleige Fyn. (Super Aktion, dass den Meerforellen/Lachse zu Gute kommt :m) Unsere Truppe hat sogar eine Rolle gewonnen.

  Fazit der Tour: 
  Jeder Angler weis es gibt schlechte wie gute Tag beim angeln. Aber man sollte sich immer vorm Auge halten nicht jeder Tag ist auch fang Tag und die Sicherheit auf dem Wasser geht vor! Hauptsache man ist im Urlaub und relaxt. 
  Die Meerforellen werden wir nächstes Jahr wieder ärgern #6

  Schöne Grüße 
  Eddy


----------



## toma2 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Juhu wir sind da.
Sonnenschein wenig Wind und noch ein zweites Boot.
Geil


----------



## Multe (9. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

hej Eddy, schöner Bericht.
Im nächsten Jahr findet das EVENT vom 1. - 8 April statt.
Wieder mit den gleichen Leuten - nur das Programm wird sich etwas optimieren. Es gibt aber auch wieder die Spendenaktion und traumhafte Preise zu gewinnen.


----------



## tom_saywer (9. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Bei uns stehen noch 109 km auf der Uhr 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Multe (9. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



tom_saywer schrieb:


> Bei uns stehen noch 109 km auf der Uhr
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




beeilt euch - die Dorsche warten. Die ersten Angler waren um 8.00 Uhr schon oben und sind schon raus....
eine fangreiche Woche
Gruß Multe:vik:


----------



## Stulle (9. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

viel erfolg euch allen |wavey:

mir ist aufgefallen das die mindestmaße nicht jedem geläufig sind, mich nicht ausgenommen, besonders wenn mal die nicht die erwatete art am haken hängt. ich hab mir da mal eine liste nach daten des dänischen umweltministeriums gemacht vielleicht nützt die euch auch #c


----------



## Kegelfisch (9. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hei Leute |wavey:
Habe gestern abend und heute mal auf Marinetraffik gekuckt , wo sich die Angelkutter so rumtreiben . Gestern Abend die "Seho" und heute die "Jule" und der dänische Kutter aus Spodsberg alle südlich vom Hafen um die grüne Tonne rum im tieferen Wasser . War mal neugierig wo was beißt , weil wir nach Himmelfahrt bei Spodsberg 'ne Hütte haben . Ich hoffe , wir haben laues Lüftchen , weil wir unseren Kahn mitnehmen wollen |kopfkrat . Sonst müssen wir uns bei IBI was leihen . Na dann weiter Petri Heil und lasst uns noch was übrig  . 
Uwe


----------



## Multe (9. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@Kegelfisch, bei IBI etwas leihen ?????
Der ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt kompl. ausgebucht.


----------



## SFVNOR (9. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@Stulle und dennoch eine Frage und bitte nicht hauen |supergri

Woran erkennt man weibliche Plattfische die geschont sind ? Gucken die anders ? |uhoh:

Gruß und Petri für die neue Woche,

Stefan


----------



## Malzis (9. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

vielleicht haben die einen dicken Bauch (Laich)???


----------



## MS aus G (9. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Eddy,

danke für den wirklich tollen Bericht!!! So was liest man immer gerne!!!

Dem Goldaal gilt mein Dank natürlich auch für seine täglichen Berichte!!!

Ich muss leider noch bis zum November warten, aber bei so schönen und aktuellen Berichten fällt das Warten "leichter", oder auch nicht, da man sofort wieder auf die Insel will!!!

Auzumerken hab ich noch, das wir auch im letzten November die Dorsche nicht an den gewohnten Stellen im flacheren Wasser finden konnten. Bei gleichen Wassertemperaturen wie 2014. Wo wir gute Dorsche vom Boot bei 3m Wassertiefe fangen konnten. Warum? Das wissen wahrscheinlich nur die Dorsche selber. Oder die Schweinswale, die letzten Herbst doch vermehrt zu beobachten waren, oder ...!

Allen, die jetzt oben sind oder demnächst fahren, ein dickes Petri und etwas Glück mit dem Wetter!!!

Gruß 

Mario


----------



## Stulle (9. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> @Stulle und dennoch eine Frage und bitte nicht hauen |supergri
> 
> Woran erkennt man weibliche Plattfische die geschont sind ? Gucken die anders ? |uhoh:
> 
> ...


Am makeup und sie beißen nur auf rosa.  [emoji1]
Der leichsack soll deutlich erkennbar sein gesehen hab ich das aber noch nie


----------



## SFVNOR (9. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Moin,

Ich noch einmal Mal etwas ganz anderes. 
Ich habe die neue 'Angelwoche' bekommen und da ist mir ein Bericht aufgefallen dass MeFo's auch auf *laichende *Seeringler beißen, angeboten per Sbriolino-Montage mit einen Vorfach von 100 cm Länge oder auf Fliegen als 
Köder in Seeringelwurm Imitat ?

Es ist nur reines Interesse weil ich nicht auf Mefo's gezielt angel.

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## SFVNOR (9. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> Am makeup und sie beißen nur auf rosa.  [emoji1]
> Der leichsack soll deutlich erkennbar sein gesehen hab ich das aber noch nie



Die auf *Rosa *beißen gehören nicht in meinen Fischeimer |closed:


----------



## Multe (9. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Ich noch einmal Mal etwas ganz anderes.
> Ich habe die neue 'Angelwoche' bekommen und da ist mir ein Bericht aufgefallen dass MeFo's auch auf *laichende *Seeringler beißen, angeboten per Sbriolino-Montage mit einen Vorfach von 100 cm Länge oder auf Fliegen als
> ...





so ist es. Ich fische schon einige Jahren mit großem Erfolg mit GULP  Ringelwürmer wenn die Ringler am Laichen sind.
 Allan, ein dän. Freund  von mir, fing vor zwei Wochen eine große Mefo, die bis zum Rand voll mit  Ringlern war.#6


----------



## Stulle (9. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> so ist es. Ich fische schon einige Jahren mit großem Erfolg mit GULP  Ringelwürmer wenn die Ringler am Laichen sind.
> Allan, ein dän. Freund  von mir, fing vor zwei Wochen eine große Mefo, die bis zum Rand voll mit  Ringlern war.#6


Ist das nicht so das Forellen immer auf wurm abfahren. Und zur leichzeit sich drauf einschießen


----------



## dorsch*thomas (9. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo LL Fans, die Vorbereitungen für unseren nächsten Trip laufen auf Hochtouren. Gestern und heute neue Jigköpfe produziert. Leider sind es immer noch 67 Tage bis dahin, aber egal , ist ja auch noch kein T- Shirt Wetter . Gruß Thomas


----------



## carlsberg (9. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej THOMAS Grundierst du die Köpfe vorher .
Ich habe das Problem bei der  Beschichtung das sie  nach 1 std so gut wie weg ist .


----------



## dorsch*thomas (9. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Carlsberg, einige sind vorher grundiert. Die Pinken z.B. . Kommt auf das Pulver an. Das Pinke habe ich aus Belgien, da hat man mir vorher gesagt ,das ich grundieren muss. Habe mir gleich weißes Grundierpulver mit bestellt. Andere Farben, wie Copperhead von Protec ( aus den USA ) kannst du ohne grundieren beschichten. Ich probiere da viel aus, auch kann man Farben mischen. Da ich alles selber gieße, habe ich genug Vorrat an Köpfen, so ist es mit den Kosten auch überschaubar. Gruß Thomas


----------



## carlsberg (9. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Danke für die Info Thomas, wir gießen auch seit 3 Jahren selber   .
Kann man auch Grundierung aus der Sprühdose nehmen .


----------



## dorsch*thomas (9. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Danke für die Info Thomas, wir gießen auch seit 3 Jahren selber .
> Kann man auch Grundierung aus der Sprühdose nehmen .



Das kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Ich benutze  die Gefäße von bleigussformen.de mit Belüftungspumpe. Da kann ich grundieren und sofort die endgültige Farbe beschichten. Benutze eine Pumpe mit 2 Schläuchen, da geht das wunderbar. Schau dir mal das Video auf deren Seite an. Die beschichten ohne zu grundieren. Pulver haben die auch. Gruß Thomas


----------



## carlsberg (9. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das Pulver habe ich dort gekauft und schon in verschiedenen stärken aufgetragen.  Ich werde auch noch mal ein wenig experimentieren und in 3 Wochen auf LL testen.


----------



## Kegelfisch (10. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hei Multe |wavey:
Schade , dann hoffe ich auf laues Lüftchen , um mein Böötchen nutzen zu können . 3x haben wir es mit ihm schon im großen Belt probiert (1x Abbruch bei 1,5 m Wellen , 1x deswegen hinter dem Hafen im Windschatten auf Platte und 1x alles gut und bis zum grünen Turm gekommen ) . Das Ding soll ja unsinkbar sein , wir haben seefeste Mägen , Schwimmanzüge + Automatikwesten und wissen schon, was wir riskieren können.

Hei Dorsch*Thomas |wavey:
Sieht ja aus wie bei mir im Backofen . Habe seit Neuestem die Farbe Chromglanz verarbeitet .Glänzt wirklich gut , aber die empfohlene Klarlacküberpulverung macht alles wieder matt (also weglassen) . Was für Gewichte und Shadgrößen nutzt Ihr denn so bei den Köpfen für Langeland ?

Uwe #a


----------



## carlsberg (10. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej Kegelfisch wir gießen Köpfe von 40g bis 350g


----------



## carlsberg (10. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich Angel mit Gummi von 7cm bis max 15 cm


----------



## Kegelfisch (10. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hei Carlsberg
Danke für die Info . Köpfe bis 350g vor Spodsberg ?? Auweia , hab ich da , aber das hätte ich eher für Norge gedacht . Allerdings brauchten wir damals am grünen Turm auch Pilker von 400 und 500 g , um bei der Drift bis runter zu kommen und ein Shad/Twister "treibt" eher ab . 
Uwe #6


----------



## Stulle (10. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



nmpower schrieb:


> Welche Rute (Anfänger Rute nicht zu teuer) würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? Mit welchem WG?




ne rute mit wg bis 150g min. und 2.10 bis 3 m bei deiner preisklasse kenn ich micht nicht aus ich hatte lange von penn die overseas pro heavy pilk im auge aber die is fast ausverkauft und liegt so bei 90€


----------



## dorsch*thomas (10. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Kegelfisch schrieb:


> Hei Multe |wavey:
> Schade , dann hoffe ich auf laues Lüftchen , um mein Böötchen nutzen zu können . 3x haben wir es mit ihm schon im großen Belt probiert (1x Abbruch bei 1,5 m Wellen , 1x deswegen hinter dem Hafen im Windschatten auf Platte und 1x alles gut und bis zum grünen Turm gekommen ) . Das Ding soll ja unsinkbar sein , wir haben seefeste Mägen , Schwimmanzüge + Automatikwesten und wissen schon, was wir riskieren können.
> 
> Hei Dorsch*Thomas |wavey:
> ...



Hallo Uwe, ich gieße Jigköpfe von 35 -220 gr.  Wenn ich damit nicht mehr runter komme, kommen Kugeln ( ohne Haken, nur als Gewicht) bis 530 gr dran. Gruß Thomas


----------



## carlsberg (10. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Viele Brechen das Angeln bei 200g ab , da wir aber meistens nur 1 Woche im Jahr  vor Ort sind . Wollen wir halt die 1 Chance nutzen und Angeln, solange uns das Wetter kein strich durch die Rechnung macht . Wenn mann sich drauf einstellt klappt das wunderbar .Es ist auch schon vorgekommen das wir von 7 Tagen 5 Tage davon mit 300g geangelt haben. Es kommt auch viel auf die Jahres Zeit an und auf die tiefen , die man befischt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Mich schockt das schon ab 150 g nicht mehr an. Aber auch wir ziehen das durch, da wir nur 7 Tage vor Ort sind und die Zeit gerne nutzen. Am liebsten fische ich mit meiner Spinnrute mit 30g Jigs, was aber eher selten möglich ist. Ich habe jetzt auch bis glaube ich 285g Köpfe in der Kiste.


----------



## Kegelfisch (10. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Na dann werde ich mal sortieren . Das wars dann wohl mit der "Unsinkbarkeit" des Bootes :q:q:q . Mit der "Spinne" um 80g WG angle ich auch am liebsten , aber Standuprute bis 500g ist auch dabei .
Uwe


----------



## tom_saywer (10. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo, das Wetter hier ist top, aber der Wind frischt auf wird wohl etwas rau. Die Fische lassen leider auch noch auf sich warten, nur vereinzelt ein paar Minis, zwei Ausnahmen hätte wir heut, bei knapp 30m tiefe.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Multe (10. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Der Merforellenwettbewerb von GoFishing ist nun nach 3 Tagen zu Ende.
Es wurden von allen Teilnehmern 132 Meerforellen gefangen - 4 Stück davon auf Langeland.
Der größte Fisch hatte 70cm mit 4,23kg.


----------



## tom_saywer (10. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich hab mal ne vielleicht dumme Frage. Dürfen die Berufsfischer ihre Netze in der Fahrrinne enden lassen ??? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## carlsberg (10. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## carlsberg (10. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Man verhaut sich schonmal extrem wenn man auf dem Wasser ist und keine Seekarte auf dem Echolot hat.


----------



## tom_saywer (10. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Naja, er hat seine Netze definitiv zwischen roter und grüner Tonne verlegt. Wir Konten das auslegen live mit erleben. Naja sei es drum vielleicht läuft es bei den Berufsfischern auch so gut. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## buttweisser (11. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Ich noch einmal Mal etwas ganz anderes.
> Ich habe die neue 'Angelwoche' bekommen und da ist mir ein Bericht aufgefallen dass MeFo's auch auf *laichende *Seeringler beißen, angeboten per Sbriolino-Montage mit einen Vorfach von 100 cm Länge oder auf Fliegen als
> ...



Die Dänen angeln schon seit Jahren mit Ringler auf Meerforellen. Dazu verwenden sie eine Wasserkugel und hängen einfach einen Einzelhaken mit Ringler dran. Die Montage wird dann vom Ufer ausgeworfen und gewartet bis eine Mefo beißt oder auch nicht. Die Wasserkugeln gibts  in jedem dänischen Angelladen, sie sehen aus wie rote Plastik-Ostereier.

Die Gulp-Würmer würde ich dazu aber nicht nehmen, lieber richtige Ringler. Die Gulps verwende ich nur vom Boot aus, da sind die Teile weitaus fängiger als vom Land aus. Das Boot dazu nur mit Naturködermontage treiben lassen oder als Beifänger beim Pilken.

Ich habe die Gulp Würmer schon in der Brandung getestet, ab und zu auch mal einen Biß bekommen, aber sehr, sehr selten. Gegen echte Ringler und Wattis haben die Gulps keine Chance.

Also wenn mir in der Brandung nur Gulp-Würmer zur Verfügung stehen würden, dann würde ich gar nicht erst angeln gehen, so schlecht hat es auf die Dinger gebissen.

Das kann natürlich auf Mefos ganz anders aussehen. Da habe ich aber keine Erfahrungen und ich werde es wahrscheinlich auch nie probieren.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## SFVNOR (11. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Die Dänen angeln schon seit Jahren mit Ringler auf Meerforellen. Dazu verwenden sie eine Wasserkugel und hängen einfach einen Einzelhaken mit Ringler dran. Die Montage wird dann vom Ufer ausgeworfen und gewartet bis eine Mefo beißt oder auch nicht. Die Wasserkugeln gibts  in jedem dänischen Angelladen, sie sehen aus wie rote Plastik-Ostereier.
> 
> Die Gulp-Würmer würde ich dazu aber nicht nehmen, lieber richtige Ringler. Die Gulps verwende ich nur vom Boot aus, da sind die Teile weitaus fängiger als vom Land aus. Das Boot dazu nur mit Naturködermontage treiben lassen oder als Beifänger beim Pilken.
> 
> ...



Moin Uwe,

Also ein ähnliches Angeln wie auf Hornis  Wasserkugeln, etc. habe ich eh im Tacklekasten. Ich werde es im Juni einfach mal vom Boot aus (beim Buttangeln) versuchen.

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Nick*Rivers (11. April 2016)

Anbei ein kleiner Bericht von letzter Woche in Spodsbjerg. Einfach war es diesmal nicht, die Fische zu finden. Was unserer Meinung daran lag, dass auch sehr wenig Fische vor Ort sind. Aber bis auf einen Tag, an dem wir aufgrund des Windes nicht fahren konnten, haben wir immer unseren Fisch gefangen. Als effektivste Methode stellte sich das Schleppfischen mit Downrigger heraus, aber auch die Möhrchen haben den einen oder anderen Liebhaber gefunden. So konnten wir jeden Tag Fische bis ca. 70 cm fangen. Meerforellen haben wir dieses Jahr nicht abgeschleppt. Aber zu den Jahren davor, muss man feststellen, dass wir deutlich weniger gefangen haben. Das Filetierhaus wurde sehr sehr selten genutzt und die meisten Angler sahen nicht sehr glücklich aus. Wir hatten trotzdem eine schöne Woche.


----------



## carlsberg (11. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Muss nochmal eine frage stellen zur Pulverbeschichtung.
Hat jemand schonmal das Pulver mit Verdünnung angerührt. Und dann die Köpfe gestrichen.  So wie ich gehört habe soll das wohl funktionieren. (Ohne Backofen)


----------



## Ayu (11. April 2016)

Also ich nimm auch keinen Backofen! Mit dem Heißluftföhn ca. 30 sek erhitzen (je nach Größe) in das belüftete Pulver tauchen und aushärten lassen. Hält auch und geht bei kleiner Stückzahl schnell.


----------



## otto57 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich mache sie immer mit dem Heisluftföhn warm , tauche sie ins Pulver und dann häng ich sie noch in einen kleinen Toaster

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Multe (11. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

http://www.quantum-sea-team.com/1-zebco-meeres-event-auf-langeland/

mal sehen wie viele Boardies im nächsten Jahr dabei sind. In diesem Jahr waren es einige - und gewonnen haben sie auch noch bei der Spendenaktion. Mein Glückwunsch !!
Im *nächsten Jahr *findet das Event vom *1. April - 8. April* statt.

Vandpleje Fyn hat sich recht herzlich über die Spende von DKK 1700.- bedankt.


_Tusind tak for bidraget. Det var meget flot. Det er sådanne hændelser, som gør det ekstra dejligt at arbejde med disse ting.
Jeg kan garanterer, at beløbet bliver brugt til noget fornuftigt. Dette  beløb vil med stor sandsynlighed blive anvendt til en ekstraordinær  udsætning af smolt.
 Endnu engang tusind tak.
 Med venlig hilsen
 Claes Rosenberg
Vandpleje Fyn_


----------



## carlsberg (11. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich werde das mal testen und dann werde ich Bericht erstatten falls es funktioniert hat.


----------



## spuki666 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> http://www.quantum-sea-team.com/1-zebco-meeres-event-auf-langeland/
> 
> mal sehen wie viele Boardies im nächsten Jahr dabei sind.



Ich werde 2017 zu dem Zeitpunkt dort sein :vik:


----------



## Multe (12. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



spuki666 schrieb:


> Ich werde 2017 zu dem Zeitpunkt dort sein :vik:




Davon gehe ich aus. #6
Das gibt eine tolle Woche.|wavey:
Gruß Walter


----------



## Bitti2 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin,


kurze Zusammenfassung der Tour vom Wochenende:

- Freitag: Zuviel Wind, da wurde es einem Kameraden schlecht und wir haben dann abgebrochen. Später haben wir in paar Schollen zum Abendessen geangelt und ansonsten Urlaub gemacht.

- Samstag: Ententeich, laut diversen Infos soll es bei 40m Fisch geben. Also ab Richtung Süden, 2,5km hinter der grünen Lateralbake liegt laut Navionics ein Uboot. Dort angekommen gleich erste Drift ein Dorsch und ein Leng, dann noch ein Dorsch und dann war nix mehr. Nach zwei Leerdriften umgesetzte und 500m nördlich von DW57 über den Graben treiben lassen. Einen Leng vom 85cm und einen Dorsch später war wieder eine Leerfahrt. Also umgeschaut und eine Ansammlung von Booten bei DW54 gesehen. An der Stelle haben wir mal wieder festgestellt, dass viele Boote nicht unbedingt viel Fisch bedeuten. Ein Dorsch in einer halben Stunde war nix. Die nächste Stelle musste "einsam sein". In ca 1,2km Richtung 270 Grad wars sehr einsam....
Erste Drift 2 Dorsche, danach noch einen Dorsch und dann eine Leerfahrt. Wir haben dann das Ganze um 100m nach Norden versetzt....Das hätten wir nicht tun sollen....
Auf einem Bereich von ca 50m x 30m müssen die Fische ne Party gefeiert haben. Jede Drift Fisch, wobei wir ausgemacht hatten das wir 16:00 oder bei Kiste voll abbrechen. Beide Ereignisse kamen gleichzeitig. Wir sind dann heim und brauchten bis 20:00 bis wir alles filetiert und eingeschweißt hatten.

- Sonntag: Siehe Samstag, bis auf die Tatsache das um 12:00 die Drift langsam anstrengend wurde. Also mit halber Kiste "abgebrochen" und es woanders versucht. Südlich der DW 55 standen 3 Kutter und unzählige Boote. Wir haben uns dazwischen gestellt und erstmal nur geschaut. Kein Mensch hat was gefangen. Naja. Wie gesagt: Viel Boot muss nicht viel Fisch sein. Dann ein paar Spots im Norden aufgesucht aber bis auf einen versemmelten Fisch war da nix mehr. Unser "Soll" war eh voll erreicht und wir hatten keinen Platz mehr in den Kühlkisten. 

Zusammenfassung: 
- Wenn man einen guten Platz hat UND den richtigen Köder fängt man auch. Wir hatten einige "Besucher" welche quasi parallel zu uns gedriftet sind und nichts gefangen haben. Die taten mir dann irgendwie langsam leid.
- Ich tippe mal, dass wir am Wochenende so ziemlich die einzigen waren welche das Filierhaus benutzen mussten. Es gab viele unglückliche Gesichter. Wird alles wieder besser 


PS: Köder - Die Fische waren "Vegetarier". Die meisten wissen was ich meine 
PS2: 2 Fotos der Tour sind bei IBI auf  Facebook

Bei Fragen fragen.

Gruß


----------



## Multe (12. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

*WORKSHOP und Guidingtouren* auf Langeland.
Ab Mai habt ihr die Gelegenheit Montags und Dienstags an einem 2 -stündigem Workshop teilzunehmen und auch die Möglichkeit an 8 Stunden Kursen mit dem Boot auf dem Belt zu buchen.
Infos in Kürze oder kurz PN schicken.


----------



## Teletommi (12. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> *WORKSHOP und Guidingtouren* auf Langeland.
> Ab Mai habt ihr die Gelegenheit Montags und Dienstags an einem 2 -stündigem Workshop teilzunehmen und auch die Möglichkeit an 8 Stunden Kursen mit dem Boot auf dem Belt zu buchen.
> Infos in Kürze oder kurz PN schicken.





Preise?


----------



## tom_saywer (12. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo, heute sind wir erst 14:00 Uhr raus in die Fahrrinne. Das Angeln war gut möglich. Die Masse an Fischen hatten wir jetzt nicht, aber auf unserem Boot (6 Personen) wurde ein 94er Dorsch mit 7,8 kg gefangen. Die anderen Dorsche waren ca 70 cm (4 Stück) und weitere gut maßige Dorsche Alles in allem für die kurze Zeit eine Recht gute Ausbeute 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Multe (13. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Teletommi schrieb:


> Preise?



der Workshop soll € 10 / Person kosten
8 Stunden Bootguiding inkl. Boot + Benzin DKK 800.- ( etwa € 100.- ) / Person 
4 Stunden Meerforellenguiding € 80.-/ Person


----------



## spuki666 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> der Workshop soll € 10 / Person kosten
> 8 Stunden Bootguiding inkl. Boot + Benzin DKK 800.- ( etwa € 100.- ) / Person
> 4 Stunden Meerforellenguiding € 80.-/ Person



Das nenn ich doch mal akzeptable Preise #6


----------



## Shindo (13. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Servus, da wir in ca. einer Woche für 6 Tage nach Lohals zum Fischen hochfahren, wollte ich mal fragen, wie es fangtechnisch zu Zeit dort oben ausschaut??

Noch ein technische Frage am Rande, wie schaut es zu Zeit mit dem Mobilen Internet auf Langeland bzw. Lohals und der Abdeckung der einzelnen dänischen Anbieter aus? Da ich mir überlegt habe für abends evtl. ein mobilen Wifi Router mitzunehmen um über das hiesige Netz zu surfen.


----------



## otto57 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin I-net weiß nicht ob dein deutscher Router in Dänemark geht . Weiß nur das sie in Schweden andere Protokolle fahren. Ev mal schlau machen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## GT720 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde ab dem 14.5. zum ersten mal auf Langeland sein und Plane auch das ein oder andere mal mit meinem Sohn zu angeln. Unser Standort wird Spodsbjerg sein.
Habt Ihr ein paar gute Tipps für einen Amateur? Wir würden gerne vom Strand aus unser Glück versuchen und einmal den Kutter nehmen.
Wie sieht es denn mit Hornhechten und Mefo´s aus um diese Jahreszeit, lohnt es sich auch die Spinnrouten einzupacken?

Schon mal vielen Dank für alle Hinweise die hoffentlich zahlreich eintrudeln!!!


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

:l9 Tage noch:k


----------



## Stulle (14. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Lohnt sich eigentlich immer die spinne mitzunehmen. Und ich schätze mal das wird die Hochzeit der Hornis sein. Am besten läßt du dich da im Angelcentrum in Spodsbjerg beraten. Ich mag die fiecher nicht.


----------



## otto57 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hoeneß sollen viel Gräten haben . Weiß nicht wie die schmecken  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (14. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



otto57 schrieb:


> Hoeneß sollen viel Gräten haben . Weiß nicht wie die schmecken
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


Viel ist relativ die sind knall grün und leicht zu sehen. Dazu ist auch nicht viel dran an den Viechern ich hab den Geschmack als ehr trocken und faserig in Erinnerung. Das schlimmste ist aber immer zu denken "ja endlich eine mefo" und dann springt die Silberschlange und zerstört den Traum.


----------



## canute thorkel (14. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo an alle,
wir sind vom 16.4. an 1 Woche auf Langeland. Wir haben bei Langeland Touristik gebucht und sind gespannt. Sieht nach Euren 
Berichten nach wenig Fisch aus. Wir fahren seit 2003 relativ regelmäßig nach Bagenkop. Haben 2008 mal eine Nacht eine 
Fischfangflotte vom Ufer aus im Belt beobachtet und danach 3 Tage nichts gefangen. Na mal sehen. Vielleicht können wir gutes berichten.
Wir hoffen auf eine schöne Woche


----------



## SFVNOR (14. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> Viel ist relativ die sind knall grün und leicht zu sehen. Dazu ist auch nicht viel dran an den Viechern ich hab den Geschmack als ehr trocken und faserig in Erinnerung. Das schlimmste ist aber immer zu denken "ja endlich eine mefo" und dann springt die Silberschlange und zerstört den Traum.



Nun ja, zum Braten ist der Horni nicht wirklich geeignet wie auch der Hering (es sei den filettiert) aber in sauer eingelegt ist der Horni wirklich saulecker. Na ok, Geschmäcker sind verschieden


----------



## Stulle (14. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Nun ja, zum Braten ist der Horni nicht wirklich geeignet wie auch der Hering (es sei den filettiert) aber in sauer eingelegt ist der Horni wirklich saulecker. Na ok, Geschmäcker sind verschieden


Hering in sauer ist auch nur notfalls auf meinem speiseplan. Aber hab ich auch mal gehört das das gut sein soll.


----------



## GT720 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Na dann werde ich es mal mit dem Spinner versuchen. Wie sieht es denn mit Brandungsangeln aus hat da jemand erfahrung. Wir haben ein Haus direkt am Strand und der Weg wäre kurz 
Hornhecht wäre meinem großen recht, wenn wir jemanden finden der Ihn räucher, dann ist er ganz lecker genau wie der Hering |supergri Wo ist denn das Angelcenter, findet man das?


----------



## Stulle (15. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

https://m.facebook.com/angelcentrum/
Ich würde Blinker oder Fischfetzen nehmen.


----------



## GT720 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Prima, danke Dir Stulle. Wie sind denn die Aussichten mit Fischfetzen an einer Pose auf Hornis vom Stand aus?


----------



## buttweisser (17. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



GT720 schrieb:


> Na dann werde ich es mal mit dem Spinner versuchen. Wie sieht es denn mit Brandungsangeln aus hat da jemand erfahrung. Wir haben ein Haus direkt am Strand und der Weg wäre kurz
> Hornhecht wäre meinem großen recht, wenn wir jemanden finden der Ihn räucher, dann ist er ganz lecker genau wie der Hering |supergri Wo ist denn das Angelcenter, findet man das?



Brandungsangeln, kannst Du in Langeland hervorragend, das müßte sich aber schon längst herumgesprochen haben. Spodsbjerg kannst Du dabei aber vergessen, ist wegen der flachen Strände nicht die beliebteste Gegend. In Nord- und Südlangeland sind die besseren Plätze. Butt wird sicher beißen, mit Dorsch sieht es vom Ufer zurzeit sehr schlecht aus.

Ein Hinweis für alle die immer wieder die gleichen Infos zum Brandungsangeln oder Spinnfischen suchen. Kauft Euch endlich mal einen Angelführer von Langeland, da steht sehr viel zu den Stränden drin. Die Angelführer sind sicher nicht billig, aber wir Angler geben soviel Geld für teilweise sinnloses Zeug aus, da sollte der Preis für einen Angelführer auch drin sein.

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1. UDO SCHROETER - DER ANGELFÜHRER LANGELAND 12,95 EUR
2. Angelführer Langeland - North Guiding 18,95 EUR [/FONT] 

Ich empfehle für Brandungsangler den von Udo Schröter und den von North Guiding für Spinnangler. Wobei beide Hinweise für beide Angelarten enthalten. Im Angelführer von Udo Schöter sind auch noch Bootsangelplätze beschrieben.

Also, lesen bildet und man hat immer ein Nachschlagwerk zur Hand.
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif] [/FONT]


----------



## eden.d (17. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

#6, dem ist nichts mehr hinzu zufügen. Ich besitze auch beide. Und habe sie auch schon öfter gelesen. Eigentlich immer bevor es nach LL geht. Und zum zweiten auch vor Ort, wenn man wirklich einen bestimmten Strandabschnitt sucht. 
Sehr zu empfehlen. 

Grüße Eddy


----------



## Schmidtler (17. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wer ist aktuell und hat noch Tipps. Vom Boot ist uns das immoment zu doof. Mit 500 gramm kaum grundkontakt zu bekommen. 
Interessant wäre momentan Brandung. Man kann sich ja vielleicht mal in spodsbjerg am Hafen treffen. 

Vielen dank schon mal. 

Gesendet von meinem LTE830 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (17. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



GT720 schrieb:


> Prima, danke Dir Stulle. Wie sind denn die Aussichten mit Fischfetzen an einer Pose auf Hornis vom Stand aus?



ich würde ehr wasserkugeln oder spiros nehmen wenn sie da sind sind sie eigendlich ehr ne landplage als schwer zu finden wobei sie klares wasser bevorzugen und die großen meist weiter vom ufer entfernt sind es giebt in letzter zeit öfter videos auf youtube über hornis #h


----------



## Stefan W. (17. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Schmidtler schrieb:


> Wer ist aktuell und hat noch Tipps. Vom Boot ist uns das immoment zu doof. Mit 500 gramm kaum grundkontakt zu bekommen.
> Interessant wäre momentan Brandung. Man kann sich ja vielleicht mal in spodsbjerg am Hafen treffen.
> 
> Vielen dank schon mal.
> ...


Ich würde einfach mal flacher angeln und nicht immer nur im tiefen. Da kann man leichter angeln und auch Fische fangen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Mal ne dumme Frage, auch wenn es die eigentlich nicht gibt. Hat die anscheinend momentan vorherrschende Strömung einen bestimmten Grund?


----------



## bombe220488 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das Wasser drückt nach dem Niedrigwasser der letzten Zeit, nun mit dem starken Westwind aus der Nordsee zurück in die Ostsee. Das ist alles.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage, auch wenn es die eigentlich nicht gibt. Hat die anscheinend momentan vorherrschende Strömung einen bestimmten Grund?



Vom Strömungsfilm ist die aktuelle Strömung für den Belt ganz normal. Mit 500g nicht an den Grund kommen habe ich auf LL noch nicht erlebt! Natürlich hat man bei der aktuellen Windstärke das Problem, dass die Drift sehr schnell wird, aber auch abhängig vom Boot. Das liegt aber am Wind und nicht an der Strömung. Die Strömung liegt aktuell im Schnitt bei 2 Kn, im Max morgen bei 3,8 Kn im südlichen LLBelt. Bei 3,8 Kn braucht man schon 150 bis 200g und bei >30m Wassertiefe noch mehr. Wenn man mit 1 oder gar 2 Beifängern fischt, natürlich deutlich mehr, aber halt stark abhängig von der Wassertiefe. Die meisten fischen mitten im Belt und wundern sich dann über die Drift bzw. Strömung. Wir liegen häufig abseits der Masse an Booten im eher flachen Wasser und sind mit den Fängen meist zufrieden. Wenn es die Drift zulässt, fahren wir natürlich auch mal ins tiefere. Deshalb gucke ich mir immer den Strömungsfilm an und plane danach meinen Angeltag. Manchmal hast Du an einer Stelle 3,5 Kn, aber 3 Km weiter nur 1,5 Kn.


----------



## tom_saywer (17. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

500g ??? Im Belt ist eine starke Drift meisten an der Tagesordnung, das zeigen unsere Ausflüge der letzten Jahre immer wieder. Man kann dann nicht direkt unterm Boot angeln, aber ein bisschen Arbeit gehört auch dazu. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Fahre jetzt seid über 20 Jahren nach LL. Zu solchen Trümmern habe ich noch nie gegriffen. Wenn es über 200 Gr. Geht, macht mir persönlich das Angeln keinen Spaß mehr. Na ja, sieben Tage noch...


----------



## Stefan W. (17. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

500 gr besitze ich garnicht. Ich hab schon keine Lust mehr wenn da 200 gr ran müssen


----------



## tom_saywer (17. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Letzte Woche hatten wir auch eine Drift von bis zu 3,7. wie haben unsere Fische suchen müssen ohne Frage, aber das geht auch mit 125g. Der größte wurde sogar mit 110g gefangen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tom_saywer (17. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tom_saywer (17. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Teletommi (17. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



tom_saywer schrieb:


> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk





Da bin ich ab dem 30.4 auch hehe. Hoffe das bleibt so


----------



## Kössi (18. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir waren vergangene Woche in Spodsberg. Außer an einem Tag lief es eher bescheiden. Die Drift fanden wir nicht zu stark, von 1 kmh bis 3,5 kmh. Wir haben mit 80-100gr. in 40 m Tiefe gefischt, allerdings in der Andrift. Man muß sich halt auch mal umstellen und den Gegebenheiten anpassen. Wir haben viele Angler gesehen, die ihre Köder nur runterließen. Angler, die gefangen haben, mit denen wir sprachen, haben beim Werfen gefangen! Wir haben die Fische auch auf 13-14m gesucht, wo sonst immer was ging, aber diesmal bissen die Fische meist sehr tief.
Gruß Kössi


----------



## Der Goldaal (18. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Das Wasser drückt nach dem Niedrigwasser der letzten Zeit, nun mit dem starken Westwind aus der Nordsee zurück in die Ostsee. Das ist alles.



hi, also so viel ich weiß, hält sich das mit dem Nordseewasser, was in die Ostsee strömt, in Grenzen. Sonst hätten wir auch wesentlich bessere Salz- und Sauerstoffbedingungen in der Ostsee. 
Dazu braucht es mehr als ein wenig Niedrigwasser und mal einen kleinen Westwind.

Die Ostsee verhält sich mehr wie eine Badewanne. Mal ist das Wasser hier und mal Richtung Polen....Schwipp---Schwapp 
Das ganze Schauspiel kann man auch Grafisch auf DMI.DK beobachten

|rolleyes


----------



## SFVNOR (18. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stefan W. schrieb:


> 500 gr besitze ich garnicht. Ich hab schon keine Lust mehr wenn da 200 gr ran müssen



Moin Stefan,

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Auf die Ackerei ab 200 Gr. habe ich auch keine Lust #d Habe immer Ringler mit an Bord, dann geht es eben ins Flache, Ankern oder mit dem Schleppanker auf die Platten. 
Wenn dass auch nichts bringt, rein in den Hafen, ab zum Haus, 1 - 3 Einlaufbiere und den Rest des Tages genießen #h

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Stefan W. (18. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Auch in der Ostsee gibt es Gezeiten. Die fallen mal stärker und mal schwächer aus. Kann man am Bootsteg auch schon oft beobachten. Wenn man mit dem Boot los will kann man relativ bequem einsteigen und wenn man nach Hause kommt wird der Schritt auf den Steg schon größer, oder halt andersrum. Ich würde behaupten das es an mehreren Faktoren hängt. So wie Goldaal schon geschrieben hat. Wenn eine längere Zeit der Wind aus einer Richtung weht, kann man sicher sein,wenn der Wind nachlässt oder dreht, das das Wasser zurückkommt und dementsprechend die Strömung dadurch zunimmt.


----------



## derrik (18. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo, Tom Saywer schöne Bilder.  Noch was 500g ist wirklich schon sehr viel, aber stundenlang in der Andrft angeln ist auch sehr anstrengend. Bei zuviel Strömung gehts zum Plattfisch angeln , ist ja schließlich Urlaub.   LG


----------



## bombe220488 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> hi, also so viel ich weiß, hält sich das mit dem Nordseewasser, was in die Ostsee strömt, in Grenzen. Sonst hätten wir auch wesentlich bessere Salz- und Sauerstoffbedingungen in der Ostsee.
> Dazu braucht es mehr als ein wenig Niedrigwasser und mal einen kleinen Westwind.
> 
> Die Ostsee verhält sich mehr wie eine Badewanne. Mal ist das Wasser hier und mal Richtung Polen....Schwipp---Schwapp
> ...



Natürlich is es erstmal schwipp schwapp aber
dann lass deinen Strömungsfilm mal für die nächste Woche laufen und du wirst sehen das Salziges Wasser durch den Belt kommt. Genau dort gucke ich nämlich auch.
Das durch einen Tag Westwind kein riesiger Salzwassereinbruch stattfindet sollte klar sein.

Die Badewanne hat halt eine Verbindung zur Nordsee, kannst du auf DMI.DK übrigens auf der Karte auch sehen |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> dann lass deinen Strömungsfilm mal für die nächste Woche laufen


 Wie geht das? Ich sehe da nur 48 Stunden...


----------



## bombe220488 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Mehr geht bei mir auch nicht ;-) 

Ändert aber nichts.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Mehr geht bei mir auch nicht ;-)



Ah, dann habe ich "nächste Woche" anders interpretiert . Hätte ja sein können, dass es noch andere Optionen gibt, die ich nur nicht kenne...


----------



## GT720 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo buttweisser,

danke für die tips zum lesen (sind bereits auf dem Weg zu mir). Aber wo bitte soll ein Gelegenheitsangler wie ich, der nicht jeden Sommer auf LL ist die "immer wieder angefragten" tips wie Du schreibst sonst herbekommen wenn nicht hier ;-) ?
So gut ist dann die Suchfunktion in diesem Forum auch nicht und 67 Seiten LL-chat in diesem Unterforum durchblättern um die drei bis vier entscheidenden Hinweise wie Deine zu bekommen ist auch etwas mühselig.


----------



## MS aus G (20. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@GT720,

das darfst Du nicht so eng sehen. Aber es fällt leider schon auf, das LL-Gelegenheitsangler, wie Du schreibst, schon Wochen oder Monate im Vorraus wissen wollen, ob wie, was, wo,... gefangen werden kann. 

Das kann niemand wissen, denn jedes Jahr läuft anders. Da ist dann so ein Angelführer schon hilfreich. 

Auch kommt es immer auf den aktuellen Wind an!!! Denn auch vom Strand gilt: Nicht jede Windrichtung fängt an jedem Strand gleich gut!!! Und die Windrichtung ändert sich ja auch fast täglich. Da kann es an dem einen Strand heute sehr gut sein, aber morgen bei "fast" gleichem Wind schon nicht mehr so!!! 

Andersrum sind, meine Meinung, auch die meisten LL-Boardies vom Boot aus unterwegs, und Brandungs- bzw. Spinnfischen, sind "nur" Alternativen zum Bootsangeln, obwohl es ein sehr gutes Revier ist!!! Aber dafür hunderte Kilometer für zu fahren, ich glaub das ist es nicht Wert, denn da gibt es vielleicht sogar bessere Strände in Deutschland. Aber man darf halt kein 50ps-Boot in Deutschland ohne Führerschein bewegen. Ich glaube mal das ist auch ein Grund für die vielen "Bootsfahrer" auf LL. Dazu natürlich noch das wirklich gute Revier!!!

Das ist natürlich "nur" meine Meinung, aber es trifft den Nagel glaube ich schon auf den Kopf. Zumindest ist es bei uns auch seit 25 Jahren so!!!

Also kurz vor Eurer Tour nochmal genau Fragen, ob jemand aktuelle Tipps hat, dann wird Dir bestimmt auch besser geholfen und nicht "nur" auf einen Angelführer verwiesen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## zander67 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

_"Andersrum sind, meine Meinung, auch die meisten LL-Boardies vom Boot aus unterwegs, und Brandungs- bzw. Spinnfischen, sind "nur" Alternativen zum Bootsangeln, obwohl es ein sehr gutes Revier ist!!! Aber dafür hunderte Kilometer für zu fahren, ich glaub das ist es nicht Wert, denn da gibt es vielleicht sogar bessere Strände in Deutschland. Aber man darf halt kein 50ps-Boot in Deutschland ohne Führerschein bewegen."_

 Es sind auf Langeland viel mehr reine Spinnangler unterwegs als man vermutet.
 Und das nicht ohne Grund. 
 Als reiner Spinnangler hat Langeland für mich einen entscheidenden Vorteil gegenüber anderen Revieren:
Bei jeder Windrichtung ist man am "richtigen" Strand.
Langeland ist eine Insel der kurzen Wege.

Und wenn man die ganzen Angelführer mal beiseite lässt,
findet man auch an Hand von Luftbilder noch die ein oder andere interessante Stelle.
Die hat man dann auch meistens für sich alleine.

Als Bootsangler ziehe ich Norwegen vor.
Weniger windbedingte Ausfalltage (jedenfalls im Fjord)
und eine viel größere Vielfalt unter Wasser.
Nachteil ist natürlich die längere Anreise.

VG


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (20. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



GT720 schrieb:


> Hallo buttweisser,
> 
> danke für die tips zum lesen (sind bereits auf dem Weg zu mir). Aber wo bitte soll ein Gelegenheitsangler wie ich, der nicht jeden Sommer auf LL ist die "immer wieder angefragten" tips wie Du schreibst sonst herbekommen wenn nicht hier ;-) ?
> So gut ist dann die Suchfunktion in diesem Forum auch nicht und 67 Seiten LL-chat in diesem Unterforum durchblättern um die drei bis vier entscheidenden Hinweise wie Deine zu bekommen ist auch etwas mühselig.


Hallo GT 720
Wie willst du Fischen? Boot, Brandung,  was hast du an Ruten&Rollen,Was sind deineErwartungen
Boot: Es sollten wenigstens zwei unterschiedliche Ruten von2,70,bis 3.30m sein.Wg..die längere 40bisca.80-100g  die kürzere 100-200g  Ich bevorzuge ""harte Ruten""mit langen Handteil (Rolle zum Rutenende) tda ich nur mit Multi Rolle fische . Ich werfe damit weiter .Kunstköder:  zum Pilken benutze ich den Kieler Pilk Dannmark """schlanke Form""" in blau/silber oder rot/gelb. Schau was sie fressen. Bei Stint oder Hering nehme ich blau silber, bei Krebsen gelb/rot  Pilker solltest du von 60g bis 150g dabei haben . Wenn der Dorsch auf Krebs steht verwende ich auch Doppelkugeltwister in Schwarz/rot von 10cm  länge . Fang nicht an andere Angler mit deren Ködern etc.kopieren zu wollen. DU  MUßT MIT DEINEN GERÄT EINGEFISCHT und GEFÜHLVOLL vertraut sein. Versuche die Aufdrifft zu  fischen(nur in Booten wo du sicher stehen kannst  .keine 4,60 Bötchen ) Rauswerfen soweit du kannst ,absinken lassen und beipilken.JETZT kannst du beobachten wie die ""Fänger"" pilken. Kräftiger ,vorsichtiger ,nimmtder Dorsch schon bei absinken etc.Mache vor der Tour  Wurfübungen mit 80g damit du auf den Boot eine gewisse Routine fürs Gerät bekommst. Ist vor allen auch für den Junior hilfreich.Wenn du mehr wissen willst ? Über meine Pn hier im Forum .
Gruß Rudolf
Noch zwei dann sind 100 Touren Ll voll  die 2016 wird 10Wochen werden z.Zt.Topgesundheit


----------



## carlsberg (20. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das Video habe ich gerade Gefunden sehr Interessant über Wathosen leider auf Niederländisch    https://vimeo.com/152628099


----------



## buttweisser (21. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

#6 Sehr interessant. Hoffentlich werden diejenigen, die eh schon immer bis zur Brust in die Ostsee waten jetzt nicht noch leichtsinniger.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich habe das ja auch mit einer Neoprenwathose im Pool ausprobiert und es ist (durch den Wasserdruck) nichts passiert. Hatte ich schon einmal an anderer Stelle geschrieben. Trotzdem würde ich niemals mit einer Wathose auf ein Boot gehen! Auch habe ich immer einen Watgürtel um. Sicher ist sicher...


----------



## Stulle (21. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Sieht ja aus als währen die ehr schwimhilfen als problematisch. Nur bei Wellengang brauch man sicherlich ne schwimmweste um den Kopf aus dem Wasser zu halten.


----------



## Stulle (21. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @GT720,
> 
> das darfst Du nicht so eng sehen. Aber es fällt leider schon auf, das LL-Gelegenheitsangler, wie Du schreibst, schon Wochen oder Monate im Vorraus wissen wollen, ob wie, was, wo,... gefangen werden kann.
> 
> ...


Dạ muss ich auch widersprechen die Strände in D sind bestenfalls gleich gut wie die auf LL und die um Bagenkop herum werden so garnicht erreicht. Dazu liegen die in Strände in D mal abgesehen von fehmarn gleich mal 30 km auseinander.


----------



## Jensemann76 (21. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin,

übermorgen geht's los nach Spodsbjerg 

 Haben ein Boot von IBI gemietet. Sind mit Familie dort und somit bestimmt überall unterwegs.

Ich freu mich schon. 

Mal schauen was die Woche bringt.


----------



## Multe (21. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@Jensemann, viel Erfolg und nimm auch die Spinnrute für Meerforellen mit. Am WE sind auf Langeland die Meerforellentage und da gibt es jede Menge gute Preise z.B. Gutscheine für ein Ferienhaus.


----------



## Multe (21. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

WORKSHOPS + Guidingtouren auf Langeland ........mit Leonard Muys. ( er spricht deutsch )


----------



## Shindo (21. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> @Jensemann, viel Erfolg und nimm auch die Spinnrute für Meerforellen mit. Am WE sind auf Langeland die Meerforellentage und da gibt es jede Menge gute Preise z.B. Gutscheine für ein Ferienhaus.


 
Möchte absolut kein Spielverderber sein, aber die waren schon, soweit ich das sehen kann  ;-) 
http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/veranstaltungen/26-maerz-bis-1-april-2016-langeland-event-3025.html


----------



## spodsbjerg (21. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Shindo schrieb:


> Möchte absolut kein Spielverderber sein, aber die waren schon, soweit ich das sehen kann ;-)
> http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/veranstaltungen/26-maerz-bis-1-april-2016-langeland-event-3025.html


 
Will ja auch kein Spielverderber sein |rolleyes aber soweit ich das sehe siehst du leider falsch |bigeyes. Zwei völlig unterschiedliche Veranstaltungen . Und wenn einer das mit Sicherheit weiß dann ist das Walter (Multe)........der hat nämlich beim letzten Event (26.3-1.4) die workshops abgehalten |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Multe (21. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@Shindo, ich meine die Meerforellentage von Sportsfiskeren Langeland.
Da hat sich jetzt NOVASOL mit eingeklingt.
http://www.novasol-fishing.de/partn...tm_medium=social&utm_campaign=fishing-de-0416


----------



## Jensemann76 (21. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin

Danke für den Tip.

Das Wetter sieht ja nicht so berauschend aus. Naja, machen wir halt Urlaub.


----------



## Zanderman (21. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe das ja auch mit einer Neoprenwathose im Pool ausprobiert und es ist (durch den Wasserdruck) nichts passiert. Hatte ich schon einmal an anderer Stelle geschrieben. Trotzdem würde ich niemals mit einer Wathose auf ein Boot gehen! Auch habe ich immer einen Watgürtel um. Sicher ist sicher...



Moin Fisherbandit,
ich verfolge das Thema Wathose auf dem Boot schon seit Jahren und habe auch einige Selbstversuche unternommen (es gibt / gab ja bisher nicht so wirklich viel echtes Infomaterial dazu). Ich habe jedenfalls nicht das geringste dagegen wenn auf meinem Boot in der kalten Zeit  eine* Neopren*wathose in Ermangelung eines Floatings angezogen wird.Der Watgürtel ist dabei sicher eine gute Ergänzung. Von einer Wathose aus PVC oder ähnlichem rate ich dringend ab (bzw. lasse ich auf meinem Boot nicht zu), weil ich befürchte das es ungünstige Luftblasenansammlungen geben kann, je nachdem wie man in´s Wasser kommt-Das Video der holländischen Jungs deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. Ich denke mal gerade in der wirklich kalten Zeit, also bei Wassertemperaturen so bis 5°C hast Du ohne Floater oder Neopren am Leib selbst bei einer guten Crew keine reelle Chance schnell genug wieder in´s Boot zu kommen (denn das ist nunmal ein großer Nachteil der meisten Leihboote das es dort keine Badeleiter gibt...und das Gehampel bei einer Besatzung ohne große Erfahrung einen MOB über den Powertrim sicher einzubringen möchte ich nicht unbedingt teilen..)....Aber vielleicht hat ja Jemand aus der Runde noch eine andere Idee zu dem Thema...Sicherheit an Bord kann nie genug diskutiert werden....


----------



## Schmidtler (21. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich werde dann mal von unserer Woche Langeland/Spodsbjerg berichten. 
Wir sind mit her Gruppe von 9 Mann am samstag den 16.4. aus Hamburg hier angekommen. Dann erstmal 2 von uns auf's Boot, wo sich unsere Befürchtungen leider bestätigt haben, dass wir hier mit 200 Gramm nichts werden. Also zum örtlichen  Angelladen, der wie ich finde recht humane Preise hat, und erstmal mit ködern bis 500 Gramm ausgestattet. 
An Tag 2 ging es dann wieder los vom Boot. Das haben wir dann allerdings wieder abgebrochen, weil uns einerseits das Wasser zu unruhig war und andererseits das gekurbel mit 500 Gramm zu viel war, es soll ja auch noch Spaß machen. 
Also bis Mittwoch, wo laut Wetterbericht der Wind deutlich nachlassen sollte, was auch der Besitzer den Angelgeschäfts bestätigt hat, nur an der Brandung geangelt. Das packet mit Seeringelwürmern á ca. 25 Stück kostet hier 8 Euro und 2-3 reichen für ein Tag und zwei Personen aus, zumindest bei uns. Diese bleiben auch recht lange frisch. 
Ab Mittwoch also wieder auf dem Boot versucht. Es ging dann auch wieder einigermaßen mit 200 Gramm, aber mehr war besser zu angeln. Brachte aber auch keinen Erfolg, also vom Boot auf plattfische versucht, ein paar gab es da, aber auch nicht besonders viel. 
Also im Endeffekt bis auf einen von 9 Personen niemand einen Dorsch, dafür aber wenigstens ein paar platten für die von uns die Lust hatten an der Brandung zu angeln oder in Küstennähe zu ankern. 

Alles in allen relativ mau, wir fahren einen Tag früher nach Hause (also Freitag statt Samstag) und nächstes Jahr suchen wir uns wieder ein anderes Ziel. 

MFG Jens

Gesendet von meinem LTE830 mit Tapatalk


----------



## otto57 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ok 
Haben noch 2 Wochen 
Denke mal ,wird sich noch was tun mit dem Wetter.
Mit dem Fisch hoffe ich auch. Aber die Zukunft kommt wie sie kommt.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir sind auch ab 07. Mai oben und hoffen auf Besserung . Rund um Fehmarn waren die Fänge gestern wohl sehr gut (zumindest die Bilder die ich bekommen habe). Also kann es nur aufwärts gehen...

Das mit 500g verstehe ich zwar immer noch nicht, kann aber nichts dazu schreiben, weil ich nicht oben war. 500g habe ich auf jeden Fall noch nicht benutzt. Da würde ich dann auch verzichten (mal abgesehen davon, dass ich dafür kein Gerät mitnehme).

Für heute sieht die Drift auf jeden Fall so aus, als wenn 50g reichen würden...


----------



## Benserker (22. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo,

gibt es eine Quelle wo man die Driftvorhersage einsehen kann???


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Benserker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es eine Quelle wo man die Driftvorhersage einsehen kann???



http://www.dmi.dk/hav/udsigter/havprognoser/#sydstrbaelt

Der Link funktioniert leider nicht...

Also www.dmi.dk  ==> HAV ==> Havprognoser ==> sydlige storebaelt


----------



## Nick*Rivers (22. April 2016)

Schmidtler schrieb:


> Alles in allen relativ mau, wir fahren einen Tag früher nach Hause (also Freitag statt Samstag) und nächstes Jahr suchen wir uns wieder ein anderes Ziel.
> 
> MFG Jens
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LTE830 mit Tapatalk



Vielleicht sieht man sich ja in Norwegen. Nach fünf Jahren LL geht es wieder in den hohen Norden. Nicht wegen der Anzahl der Fische, sondern wegen der Fischvielfalt und der genialen Natur.


----------



## Greenhorn (22. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> Dạ muss ich auch widersprechen die Strände in D sind bestenfalls gleich gut wie die auf LL und die um Bagenkop herum werden so garnicht erreicht. Dazu liegen die in Strände in D mal abgesehen von fehmarn gleich mal 30 km auseinander.



Moin Stulle,
das sehe ich auch so. Außerdem ist es m.E. für nicht ortskundige auf LL leichter, ne Mefo vom Ufer zu fangen als für nicht ortskundige in D, allein schon weil weniger Angler pro Strand unterwegs sind und nicht alles so abgegrast ist.
Damit will ich noch nicht mal meine persönliche, subjektive und verallgemeinernde Meinung ins Feld führen, dass man da sowieso mehr fängt.  
LG Jan


----------



## SFVNOR (22. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Moin,

Ich bin zwar kein Spinnangler (Mefos) aber ich denke das auf LL die Vielseitigkeit der Angelmethoden alleine auf Grund der kurzen Wege ausmacht. 
Dann kommt auch noch der Aspekt dazu dass es auf LL nicht überlaufen erscheint, jeder seinen Platz zum Angeln findet.

Grins, manchmal ist es aber schwer einen Parkplatz in Spodsbjerg zu finden aber wie heißt es, wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das Leben |supergri
Ich freue mich schon auf mitte Juni, 2 Wochen relaxen incl. Angeln ohne Druck den Tiefkühler befüllen zu müssen #h

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## zander67 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Greenhorn schrieb:


> Moin Stulle,
> das sehe ich auch so. Außerdem ist es m.E. für nicht ortskundige auf LL leichter, ne Mefo vom Ufer zu fangen als für nicht ortskundige in D, allein schon weil weniger Angler pro Strand unterwegs sind und nicht alles so abgegrast ist.
> Damit will ich noch nicht mal meine persönliche, subjektive und verallgemeinernde Meinung ins Feld führen, dass man da sowieso mehr fängt.
> LG Jan



Naja, dieses Jahr sah es mit den Mefos recht mau aus.
Jeden Tag 8 Stunden angeln und dann meistens nur einige Fische knapp ü40 (C&R!).
War ein harter Kampf, anderen ging es auch nicht besser.
Das war schon mal besser.
Aber das galt ja wohl für mehrere Reviere.#c


VG


----------



## Shindo (22. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Multe und spodsbjerg, kein Problem, da hab ich wollte was falsch verstanden  Danke für dem Link Multe  Sind ab morgen abend für ne Woche in Lohals, hoffen wir mal Wettertechnisch , dass das wir ein wenig was Fangen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## olebole75 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Also an alle die mal Bock auf Brandung haben. Heute ging der Butt ganz gut. 
Ich finde Ll hat für alle was zu bieten und auch für fast alle Wetterlagen!

Am Montag geht's von Spodsbjerg aus mit dem Kutter auf den großen Belt.. Hoffentlich passt das Wetter..


----------



## Multe (23. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

läuft gerade sehr gut vor Spodsbjerg.......
https://www.facebook.com/IBI-Bootsverleih-329290980506804/?fref=photo


----------



## Multe (23. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

*INFO* - zum Meerforellenwettbewerb der Langeländer Sportfischer.
Gestern wurden 16 Meerforellen und 2 Hornhechte zum Wiegen gebracht.
Der schwerste Fisch war eine *STEELH**E**AD* von 2,25kg.
https://www.facebook.com/sportsfiskerenlangeland/


----------



## john_dory (23. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> läuft gerade sehr gut vor Spodsbjerg.......
> https://www.facebook.com/IBI-Bootsverleih-329290980506804/?fref=photo



Hallo Walter,
das lässt hoffen! Wir sind ab nächsten Samtag in Spodsbjerg, schwerpunkmäßig auf Dorsch vom Boot aus, aber den Meerforellen und Hornis werden wir auch nachstellen #6. Bis jetzt scheint es ja eher schleppend gelaufen zu ein - nicht nur auf Langeland. Ich war Ende März eine Woche zum Meerforellenfischen auf Als - eine schöne Mefo am ersten Tag...aber dabei blieb es auch. Von daher kann ich etwas Motivation gut gebrauchen. Aber die ist jetzt wieder voll da... #:


----------



## zander67 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

nur mal so am Rande:

Wer ein Ferienhaus bei Novasol gebucht hat und die Endreinigung selber durchführt, sollte sich beim Einzug unbedingt das Ferienhaus genau anschauen 
und alle Mängel/ Verunreinigungen beim Servicecenter von Novasol melden.
Wichtig erscheint es mir auch, seine eigene Endreinigung in irgendeiner Form zu dokumentieren.

Uns ist es jetzt passiert, dass wir nach einer Woche von Novasol eine Rechnung über 138,-€ für eine angeblich unsererseits nicht durchgeführte Endreinigung erhalten haben. 
Selbstverständlich haben wir, wie auch die letzten Jahre zuvor, das Haus gründlich gereinigt.
Meine Frau putzt lieber einmal mehr, als das hinterher Ärger gibt.

Jetzt ist es aber doch passiert.

Novasol hat jetzt die Rechnung auf Kulanz zurückgezogen, aber ein fader Beigeschmack bleibt.

Nein, auch wir hatten bisher seit Jahren / Jahrzehnten nie Probleme mit Novasol

VG


----------



## olebole75 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



zander67 schrieb:


> nur mal so am Rande:
> 
> Wer ein Ferienhaus bei Novasol gebucht hat und die Endreinigung selber durchführt, sollte sich beim Einzug unbedingt das Ferienhaus genau anschauen
> und alle Mängel/ Verunreinigungen beim Servicecenter von Novasol melden.
> ...




Uns geht das hier ähnlich. Zum wiederholtem Male bei Dan........gebucht. Das Haus sah bei Einzug schon aus wie ....... Wir haben beim Einzug Fotos gemacht. Sehr ärgerlich, da der Urlaub erstmal mit putzen beginnt. Ganz zu schweigen von vielen Kleinigkeiten die nicht funktionieren oder einfach nicht zur Hausbeschreibung passen.

Ich glaube mir der Sauberkeit sehen es hier die Reinigungskräfte es nicht so eng.

Das werden wir aber auch so bemängeln.

Trotzdem viel Spaß auf LL.

Ole


----------



## Multe (24. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

*INFO* - zum Meerforellenwettbewerb der Langeländer Sportfischer.
Am Samstag wurden 13 Meerforellen und 7 Hornhechte zum Wiegen gebracht.
Der schwerste Fisch war eine *Mefo* von 2,585kg und hatte 61,5cm.


----------



## Carptigers (24. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hey Zander 

Wir haben gerade das selbe Problem. Wobei sie uns noch einen Schaden anhängen wollen. Ich habe mit dem Anwalt schon Kontakt aufgenommen.
Mal abwarten, was noch kommt!


----------



## buttweisser (24. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Es ist schon immer so gewesen, dass  Novasol, Dancenter und wie die großen Vermieter alle heißen mit der Endreinigung "be*******n" wollen. Deswegen habe ich diese Gauner aus meinem Gedächtnis gestrichen und buche nur bei kleineren regionalen Vermietern oder privat.

Ein paar Kumpels sind seit gestern auf der Insel und einer hat gleich eine 60er Mefo mit 2225 Gramm gefangen.


----------



## spodsbjerg (24. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Es ist schon immer so gewesen, dass  Novasol, Dancenter und wie die großen Vermieter alle heißen mit der Endreinigung "be*******n" wollen. Deswegen habe ich diese Gauner aus meinem Gedächtnis gestrichen und buche nur bei kleineren regionalen Vermietern .



#6
Bei uns war es ebenso. Wir buchen auch nur nch prvat!


----------



## Mark4179 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo zusammen,

wir fahren erst im Oktober nach Spodsbjerg bzw wir haben es vor.
Wir haben ebenfalls schon einige solcher Erfahrungen gemacht mit einem der großen Anbieter.
Meine Frage nun, wer könnte mir denn Auskunft über private Vermieter geben?
Wir wären mit 6 Personen plus Hund 
Lg
Mark

Ps.: ist zwar noch ne Zeit hin, aber ist wer auch zufällig die erste Oktober Woche in Spodsbjerg ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Novasol! Im Genteil- Schäden die wir gemeldet haben, wurden nicht in Rechnung gestellt bzw. nicht von der Kaution abgezogen. Auch mit der Endreinigung gab es nie Probleme. Ich melde aber auch immer nach der Ankunft per Mail, dass das Haus nicht richtig sauber ist, z.B. Backofen, Kühlschrank und Fenster. Das ist immer mein erster prüfender Blick. Dann sagen die auch nichts bei der Abreise... Dieses Jahr haben wir auch die Unterkunft über Nikolaj gebucht, da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Waldemar S. (24. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das scheint ja überhand zu nehmen dieses Jahr... hatte im April bei Feriep... gebucht und nun auch ne unberechtigte Endreinigung am Hals. So vergrault man seine Urlauber auch...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zander67 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

da staunt man wie viele es noch trifft.|bigeyes
Und das schon auf dieser kleinen Insel
nur in diesem Forum.
Ich kann nur noch nicht richtig einordnen,
woher das auf einmal kommt, da scheint ja irgendein System dahinter zu stecken.

Das Vertrauen ist auf jeden Fall weg.
Hört sich zwar blöd an, aber die Ferienhausreinigung 
und das Ergebnis werde ich Zukunft mit einer Kamera bildlich festhalten.#q

VG


----------



## MS aus G (24. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich finde auch, das es doch sehr viele Leute hier gibt, die Probleme mit den Ferienhausvermietern haben. Denn es werden bestimmt noch sehr viel mehr Personen/Angler Häuser mieten, die nicht im Board sind. Da kann man ja schon fast von B......ss sprechen!!!

Mich hat das bis jetzt, bei etwa 40 Buchungen noch nicht betroffen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, das es doch sehr viele Leute hier gibt, die Probleme mit den Ferienhausvermietern haben. Denn es werden bestimmt noch sehr viel mehr Personen/Angler Häuser mieten, die nicht im Board sind. Da kann man ja schon fast von B......ss sprechen!!!
> 
> Mich hat das bis jetzt, bei etwa 40 Buchungen noch nicht betroffen!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Moin Mario........ ich glaube, diese "Aktionen" bezuegl. Endreinigung und "mysteriöser Schäden" haben in den letzten zwei Jahren extrem zugenommen. Wir fahren seit 20Jahren nach DK min 3x im Jahr, nur was in den letzten zwei Jahren abging ist schon grenzwertig....... |gr: mit uns nicht mehr!!!!
Meiner Frau und mir wurde im letzten Jahr Jahr auch ein "nicht vorhandener Schaden" unterstellt...... |bigeyes
Daher so wie Buttweiser........ nix mehr mit diesen Anbietern und gut !! #6


----------



## Greenhorn (24. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich habe seit 2005 jedes Jahr 1-2x Langeland über Novasol gebucht. Probleme hatten wir erstmals bei der letzten Buchung im Oktober, die lief über einen Angelkollegen und da hatten wir dann auch das Thema mit der Endreinigung...


----------



## Jensemann76 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin
Welch ein Tag .früh morgens Sonnenschein, dann 5cm Hagel und Regen, Temperatur zwischenzeitlich bei 2grad und heute Nachmittag noch strahlender Sonnenschein ,keinwind und kaum Strömung. Resultat: 35 Heringe und 3 dorsche


----------



## Teletommi (24. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Jensemann76 schrieb:


> Moin
> Welch ein Tag .früh morgens Sonnenschein, dann 5cm Hagel und Regen, Temperatur zwischenzeitlich bei 2grad und heute Nachmittag noch strahlender Sonnenschein ,keinwind und kaum Strömung. Resultat: 35 Heringe und 3 dorsche





Welche tiefe und Köder?


----------



## otto57 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hering ist gut da sind die Dorsche auch nicht weit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## murmeli1965 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Servus miteinander,
 die Beanstandungen die man von Novasol oder Dancenter nach der Abreise bekommt kommen ursprünglich sehr oft vom Hausbesitzer.
 Der macht nach der Abreise die Abnahme und meldet an das Reisebüro Schmutz oder Schäden.
 Ich glaube, das ist eine zweite Einnahmequelle der Hausbesitzer.

 Gruß Oldi


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. April 2016)

murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,
> die Beanstandungen die man von Novasol oder Dancenter nach der Abreise bekommt kommen ursprünglich sehr oft vom Hausbesitzer.
> Der macht nach der Abreise die Abnahme und meldet an das Reisebüro Schmutz oder Schäden.
> Ich glaube, das ist eine zweite Einnahmequelle der Hausbesitzer.
> ...




Moin Oldi, kann sein...... sollte den Agenturen aber langsam auffallen


----------



## Peter S (25. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Langeland Gemeinde,
Ich habe eine Weile gezögerd unsere Erfahrungen hier hin zu schreiben aber weil viele von uns jetzt die gleiche Erfahrungen gemacht haben hier dann unsere Erfarungen mit diese Hausvermietern;
Nach viele Jahren ohne Problemen mehrmals im Jahr über Novasol und Dansommer gebucht zu haben haben meine Frau und ich die gleiche sehr negative Erfahrungen mit diesen Firmen im letztem Jahr gemacht. 
Im Mai 2015 schickte uns das Serviceburo eine Rechnung wegen eine vermeintlich nicht durchführte Endreinigung war aber selber durch meine Frau sehr gründlich durchgeführt, die Rechnung wurde dann nach unsere protestierente Telefonaten eingezogen.
De absolute Hammer kamm dan aber in Oktober 2015;
Das durch uns gebuchte Haus war sehr verdreckt und es gab ein unerträgliche Gestank in der Nebenküche wo sich die Waschmaschine/ Trockner und Kühltruhe befand.
Alles wurde beim Serviceburo gemeldet und es wurden Reinigungskräfte zu uns geschickt welche wegen den Gestank direct Verdacht auf ein verwesendes totes Tier unter dem Dachboden hatten…………….. 
Die Reinigungskräfte wurden beim weiterem Rundgang durchs Haus wegen dem Schmutz dan aber nervös weil den die Zeit nicht reichte um dies in der gegebene Zeit in Ordnung zu bekommen. 
De fürchterliche Gestank blieb in der Nebenküche und es war für uns nicht möglich den Raum zu betreten ohne in Erbrechungsreize zu verfallen……..
Wir haben dan den Serviceburomitarbeiter in ein persönliches Gespräch im Buro dann wegen den Gestank sehr dringend gebeten eine alternative Wohnung an zu bieten weil es uns nicht zu zu muten war hier unser Urlaub zu verbringen. 
Eine andere Wohnung zu bekommen war kein Problem nur sollten wir wieder dafür zahlen............
Unsere Argumenten wurden Komplett ignoriert aber konnten wir ein par Gutscheine für die Waschanlage in Rudkøbing bekommen. Der Buromitarbeiter ist dann zum Ferienhaus gefahren und kamm nach eine Stunde wieder er fand es dort nicht stinken und das Haus war nach seine Aussage auch nicht Dreckig .......dies im Gegensatz zu den Reinigungskräfte die vor Ort waren gewesen und mit uns den Rundgang gemacht haben.
Wir waren sehr empört wegen diese grenzenlose Frechheit und sehr schlechte Behandlung und konnten nicht viel anders tun dann uns zu entschliessen den “Urlaub” zu beenden und nach Hause zu Fahren…….
Unser Buchungsburo in den Niederlanden hat mehrere Schritten unternommen unser Geld zurückerstattet zu bekommen aber ohne Resultat auch unser Anwalt hat sich auch intensiv damit beschäftigt und juridisch ist es eine heikle Situation weil Gestank persönlich zu interpretieren ist und den Rechtsgang in solcher Situation schwierig ist….. 
Fazit; Urlaub weg, Geld weg, Vertrauen weg, Kunde weg……………….nie wieder noch über genannten Hausvermieterfirmen.

Gruss Peter 
Sorry für Rechtschreibfehler aber Deutsch ist nicht meine Muttersprache.


----------



## SFVNOR (25. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Moin,

Ich habe bei meinen Urlauben seit gefühlten 20 Jahre immer bei Novasol gebucht aber in den letzten 2 Jahren die Erfahrung gemacht dass die Qualität der Häuser nachgelassen hat. Ob es nun die Sauberkeit ist oder die Einrichtung die nicht der gebuchten Kategorie gefühlt entspricht. Vielleicht sollte Novasol mal mehr Kontrollen machen aber da fehlt wohl das Personal.
Letztes Jahr im September 2015 war sogar der Besitzer vor Ort und hat sich mal meine angezeigte Mängelliste zeigen lassen. Er war sehr überrascht und hat sich dafür entschuldigt und veranlasst das ich Geld erstattet bekommen habe.
Die Endreinigung lasse ich immer machen auch wenn es teurer ist aber zumindest da kann man sich nicht an das Bein pin..ln lassen #6
Dieses Jahr habe ich bei Nikolaj gebucht und dann schaue ich mal.
Übrigens an die Boardies die nur privat noch buchen. So einfach ist es auch nicht einen privaten Vermieter zu finden. Es bleiben da nur überwiegend die Agenturen. 

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## Stulle (25. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hört sich ja schlimm an. Die scheinen wohl Probleme mit einer reinigungskolonne zu haben?


----------



## SFVNOR (25. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Viele Hausbesitzer kommen nicht aus der Ecke von Fünen. Mein Letzter, wie schon geschrieben wohnt in der Nähe von Kopenhagen und war über den Zustand, der Mängel überrascht, hat sich auf Novasol verlassen.

Dennoch, nicht Alles ist schlecht aber die Häuser die ich in den Jahren bevorzugt habe, die Besitzer persönlich kennen lernen durfte passen in der Zeit der Verfügbarkeit nicht in meine Urlaubsplanungen #q Viele vermieten privat aber müssen sich an die Verträge mit der Agentur halten.

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Peter S (25. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi,
Problemen kann und wird es immer mal geben, aber wie die dann wieder gelöst werden oder besser gesagt in unserem Fall durch diese bestimmte Argentur nicht gelöst wurden ist das Problem.
Als Kunde steht mann da dann doch völlig im Hemd und das ist nicht wie mann das erwartet fur sein Geld und von den Denen gewohnt ist/war.

Gr,

Peter


----------



## buttweisser (25. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ja, ja,  privat zu buchen ist nicht ganz einfach. Mit der Endreinigung wird nur noch Kohle gemacht. Kostete die Endreinigung vor ein paar Jahren noch 50 Euro, so sind es heute schon 80-100 Euro und mehr.

Dann ist am Samstag immer An- u. Abreise. D.h., die Reinigungskräfte müssen alle Häuser bis ca. 14.00 Uhr gereinigt haben. Wie soll das auch gehen und dann noch in der Hauptsaison? Für die Abzocker (wurden ja schon genannt), ist es ein leichtes irgendwas zu bemängeln und die Endreinigung von der Kaution abzuziehen.

Es bleibt nur woanders zu buchen oder sich bei Anreise,  die Mängel sowie die Rückzahlung der Endreinigung schriftlich bestätigen zulassen. Aber welcher der großen Vermieter macht das schon?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo  zusammen,

in knapp 2 Wochen geht es für mich wieder auf "unsere" Insel! Jetzt meine Frage... Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit einem Driftsack gemacht? Ich habe hier noch einen rumliegen und überlege den einzupacken. Bringt das wirklich etwas (also angeln mit geringeren Gewichten möglich)? Befestigt Ihr den Driftsack an Heck oder Bug und wie lang lasst Ihr die Leine vom Sack? Normalerweise sagt man ja die Leine sollte 5- fache Bootslänge haben, oder? Praktisch wäre es ja den Driftsack seitlich rauszulassen, aber das habe ich ein wenig Bammel vor den Wellen. Für die Lage des Bootes in den Wellen ist sicherlich der Bug optimal. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Multe (25. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@Fisherbandit, ein guter Driftsack hilft immer - bei starkem Wind um das Boot soweit abzubremsen, das man bequem mit leichtem Köder fischen kann.
Ich benutze den von Quantum - er ist sehr gut und lässt sich auch gut handeln. 
Meine Leine ist etwa 5m lang und hat noch einen zusätzlichen Schwimmkörper.
Am Heck habe ich am Boot einen "Festmacher" und daran ist die Leine eingeschlauft.


----------



## SFVNOR (25. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi Multe,

Nur für die Doofen wie ich  :m Den Driftsack auf Bug oder Heck legen ?
Ich möchte den Driftsack gerne für das Buttangeln mit dem Buttlöffel nutzen.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Multe (25. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

ich lege den Driftsack immer ans Heck, denn das ist am einfachsten für mich, da ich ein Limbo 585 ( mit der Klappe vorne )  fahre.


----------



## gründler (25. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wenn man extrem abbremsen will = Bug.

Seitlich und Heck bieten Wind.....etc. zusätzlich Angriffsfläche.

Was ja auch bei vielen Bootsformen normal ist,ausser man fährt nen rechteckiges Boot.


----------



## Stulle (25. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Vorne ist besser wegen Wellen und ein längeres seil hilft das ganze etwas stabiler zu machen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> ich lege den Driftsack immer ans Heck, denn das ist am einfachsten für mich, da ich ein Limbo 585 ( mit der Klappe vorne )  fahre.



Eine Limbo 585 haben wir auch . Da geht das doch auch durch die Klappe, oder? Eventuell muss man ein wenig "zaubern" aber funktionieren sollte das wohl, oder?. Ich bin ja eh nur der Käptn, das ist Aufgabe vom Bootsmann ...


----------



## Zanderman (25. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Boardies,

Driftsack bei *W i n d* macht Sinn, aber auch nur dann...Ich würde ihn immer nur über den Bug auslassen, Motor kurz auf Rückfahrt und schon macht er was er soll. Er spielt Fallschirm im Wasser. -Die Leine sollte ca 5 x Bootslänge lang ausgebracht werden (ja ich weiss die meisten vor LL nehmen nur ein paar Meter, ist aber falsch) 
Kann bei unruhiger See und Motorausfall sogar lebensrettend sein, wenn er wie o.a. ausgebracht wird... er hält dann das Boot im Wind und lässt Dich die Wellen abreiten.
Das ausbringen über Heck ist auch möglich, ich verzichte jedoch darauf. Mittschiffs sollte  der Driftsack *n i e m a l s  *angeschlagen werden, im Falle einer plötzlichen starken Strömung kann es bei unglücklicher Konstellation ( z.Bsp. großer Driftsack an kurzer Leine und plötzlicher Strömungskante) zum Gau kommen: Der Driftsack wird unter deinem Boot durchgezogen und lässt das Boot querschlagen.Hast Du dagegen die Leine bugseitig oder achtern festgemacht fährst Du schlimmstenfalls Karussel.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Zanderman schrieb:


> Driftsack bei *W i n d* macht Sinn, aber auch nur dann...



Bei Oberflächenströmung bringt der also gar nichts? Schon einmal ausprobiert oder nur eine "Vermutung" auf Grund der Physik? Manchmal ist nämlich Theorie und Praxis nicht eins |rolleyes. Ist nicht böse gemeint, sondern mich interessiert die praktische Erfahrung.

Ich habe nämlich ein Video bei YouTube gesehen, *da sah es so aus*, als ob der Driftsack auch bei Strömung Geschwindigkeit rausnimmt. 

Allerdings kann natürlich auch nur der Wind ausgebremst worden sein. Auf jeden Fall "zog" das Wasser optisch schneller vorbei, als das Boot driftete. Ich hoffe, Ihr versteht was ich meine ...


----------



## Der Goldaal (25. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Driftsack

also ich habe es bestimmt schon öfter geschrieben, dass der Driftsack mit seinem Namen für Verwirrung sorgt. Aber er hilft nur gegen den Wind. Fisherbandit hat Recht mit der Physik. Denn sowohl das Boot als auch der Driftsack befinden sich im selben Medium (Wasser). Also herrschen auch die selben phys. Bedingungen (Strömung) für Beide.

Ich wollte aber eigentlich was zu den Vermieter Gesellschaften schreiben. Denn auch wir haben da ein paar merkwürdige Dinge erlebt. gerade auch in jüngster Vergangenheit. Wobei man natürlich sagen muss, dass die Dänen unter sauber sicherlich etwas anderes verstehen als wir peniblen Deutschen. Nur leider sehen sie es bei unserer Anreise eher locker und wenn wir sauber machen reicht es dann nicht. Da scheint man mit unterschiedlichen Augen drauf zu schauen. Wobei wir das Haus nach der Endreinigung auch nicht sonderlich sauber vorgefunden hatten (wurde durch die Gesellschaft gereinigt). Aber ich sehe es dann lieber locker, anstatt mich auf zu regen. Ärgerlich wird's, wenn man dann selber den Ärger bekommt. Ich hoffe, dass es sich nicht verschlimmert. Ich würde ja auch privat mieten, aber Beziehungen schaden nur dem, der sie nicht hat ;-)


----------



## Zanderman (25. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir setzen ihn nur bei Wind = Drift ein- immer nur einen- immer bugseits. Achtern könnte man bei relativ ruhiger Wetterlage sicherlich auch versuchen, aber Wetter schlägt evtl. nun mal um oder verschlechtert sich, Mist wenn dann plötzlich mal ne Welle über´s Heck reinschaut. Vorne und hinten einen ausbringen, wie auch bisweilen vorgeschlagen und schon gesehen lasse ich auf meinem Boot nicht zu: man hat zwar eine größere verfügbare Fläche seine Angeln auszubringen, aber bietet dem Luv auch eine herrliche Front...viel Spielraum für Sch.-Möglichkeiten-Das alles oben sind wiederholt gemachte Erfahrungen aber was dem Einen sin Uhl ist dem Andern sin Nachtigall..
Bei erhöhter Strömung habe ich bisher bei meinen (wenigen) Versuchen niemals eine echte Reduzierung der Geschwindigkeit feststellen können, aber schon zweimal auf meinem eigenen Kahn erlebt das bedingt durch das eigene Angelfieber garnicht registriert wurde das wir schon über die Driftsackleinen gerauscht waren, macht echt Spass bei eingermassen Schietwetter ( sonst hätten wir den Sack ja garnicht erst ausgebracht...) alles wieder heile an Bord zu bringen.Glücklicherweise hatten wir dazu genug Zeit und keinen laufenden Motor bis zum vollständigen einholen-hätte aber auch anders kommen können.Seitdem lasse ich mich nicht mehr bei Strömung darauf ein, aber ich lerne gerne dazu wenn jemand eine saubere Erklärung hat wie´s besser geht. Auch möchte ich nicht ausschliessen das es Boots-und Strömungs - und Wind-Konstellationen gibt, bei denen es funktioniert, bei meinem tiefen V-Rumpf und recht hohem Freibord klappt´s jedenfalls nicht so.


----------



## Jensemann76 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Teletommi schrieb:


> Welche tiefe und Köder?



War nicht tief. 19 m und mit heringsvorfach.

Heute war nicht so prall. 3 Heringe und zwei Dorsche wobei der eine 65 cm lang war. Sind um halb zwölf wieder heim gefahren weil das Wetter sehr ungemütlich wurde.


----------



## Teletommi (25. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Jensemann76 schrieb:


> War nicht tief. 19 m und mit heringsvorfach.
> 
> 
> 
> Heute war nicht so prall. 3 Heringe und zwei Dorsche wobei der eine 65 cm lang war. Sind um halb zwölf wieder heim gefahren weil das Wetter sehr ungemütlich wurde.





Danke für die Antwort. Hoffe bis Ende der Woche wird das Wetter ein bisschen besser werden.


----------



## blue-sea (25. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Nochmal zum Driftsack
Wie soll der bitte funktionieren wen er an Bug oder Heck angebracht wird.
bei einer Drift stellt sich doch immer automatisch das Boot mit der steuer oder Backbordseite in den Wind. Die komplette Seite wirkt dann wie ein Segel. Ich habeihn schon paar mal ausprobiert und habe ihn seitlich angebracht. Eine Leine Achtern angebracht und eine Richtung Bug. Denn nur so kann er das Boot bremsen.Es ist nur sch.... für den der in der Abdrift angelt weil er vielleicht mit der Leine in Kontakt kommt.


----------



## Zanderman (26. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

nööh
lass uns mal vereinbaren:
Dein Boot t r e i b t in der Strömung.
Dein Boot driftet im Wind.
Wir haben Ententeich ohne Strom aber der Wind bläst.
Punkt.
Jetzt schlage ich einen imaginären Nagel (= mein Driftsack) in´s Wasser und habe eine Art Fixpunkt.
1. Versionie Leine mache ich zuerst fest am Heck.Was passiert? Der Bug dreht in Lee und das Heck bleibt gezwungenermassen in Luv.
2. Version: Leine bugseits fest= Was passiert? Bug in Luv und Heck in Lee.
3. Version: befestige je einen Driftsack vorne und hinten=Was passiert? eine Längsseite  deines Kahns entweder BB oder StB (je nachdem in welcher Position die Säcke  ausgebracht wurden)steht voll in Luv.
4. Version: Leine mittschiffs festgemacht.Was passiert? Erst mal genau wie in Version 3:eine Längsseite  deines Kahns steht voll in Luv, die andere in Lee.

Jetzt kommen so ein paar unvorhergesehene Sachen dazu, zum Beispiel ungünstige und /oder wechselnde  Strömungen - ziemleich kleines Boot- nicht so kippstabiles Boot ( V-Rumpf und Mehrkieler verhalten sich z. Bsp. sehr unterschiedlich) - extrem großer Driftsack in Relation zum Boot...
Bei Version 1 kann, wie schon beschrieben , bei ungünstigen Verhältnissen mal  ne Welle in´s Boot schauen-
Bei Version 2 kann eigentlich nie was passieren, das Boot dreht immer automatisch mit und steht mit der besten Seite der Gefahr gegenüber.
Bei Version 3 passiert auch nicht viel.
*Bei Version 4 jedoch kann es passieren, das der Driftsack mittschiffs unter dem Kahn durchgezogen wird und dich querschlagen will sobald er wieder auf Spannung kommt.

*Das sind alles nur Kann -situationen, aber hier lesen viele Boardies mit die keinen Bootsschein oder Fahrpraxis haben und manches ohne zu hinterfragen als gegeben betrachten, da rate ich einfach: Prüf Dich selber. Kann ich hier bedenkenlos so verfahren? Kann ich notfalls schnell genug hier wieder wegkommen?Was passiert wenn jetzt die Strömung dreht ( kommt ja vor LL oft genug in kurzer Zeit vor)
Gruß 
Michael


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (26. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Es gab im letzten Jahr einen Unfall im Frühjahr!
Ein älteres Paar mit einem relativ kleinen Boot hatte den Driftsack mittig befestigt und der ist an einem Netz hängen geblieben und das Boot ist umgeschlagen.
Zu allem hatte der Bootsführer auch noch eine Wathose an.
Beide ältere Herrschaften wurden von holländischen Kollegen gerettet! Gott sei Dank! Gab ein Bild im Forum mit umgeschlagenen roten Boot!
Also Vorsicht: Driftsack nie mittig und mit Kappmöglichkeit!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Stulle (26. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ein driftsack koppelt einen an die Oberflächenströmung und hilft daher nur wenn die von der Wind Richtung abweicht. Das ausbringen über den Bug sorgt dafür das dieser immer Richtung Welle zeigt, ein seil von mehreren bootslängen verhindert das der Bug bei größeren Wellen ruckartig "festgehalten" wird. Der treibanker sollte natürlich schwimmen zb durch eine auftriebskörper. Andere Methoden sollten nur von sehr erfahren bootsführern eingesetzt werden da sie bedeutend gefährlicher sind.


----------



## Stulle (26. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

http://youtu.be/4nqFQMpyBvU
So befestigt das man ihn auch im Notfall schnell lösen kann.


----------



## bombe220488 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ein Driftsack (TREIBANKER) bremst das Boot das durch den Wind über das Wasser bewegt wird. Und wird benutzt um nicht so schnell über die Hot Spots zu treiben

"Driftsack  Er wird auch als Treibanker oder Driftanker bezeichnet. Hierbei handelt  es sich um einen „Unterwasser – Fallschirm“. Es gibt sie in runder,  trichterförmiger Gestalt oder wie ein Gleitschirm geformt. Je größer die  Fläche, desto effektiver ist die Bremswirkung. Er wird optimaler Weise  an der Spitze des Bootes mit mehreren Metern stabilem Seil befestigt.
*Der Driftsack bremst die Drift des Bootes, die durch Wind entsteht,- und nichts anderes!*"

Zum Absuchen dieser fischreichen Flächen benutze ich einen Driftsack. Es  ist erstaunlich, wie wenige Angler diese Wunderwaffe kennen. Immer  wieder muss ich Leuten die Funktion erklären. Es ist nichts anderes als  das Gegenteil eines Segels – es verzögert mit seinem Wasserwiderstand im  Wasser die schnelle Drift und ist einfach eine geniale Hilfe! Zumal  Motoren, mit denen langsames Driften möglich wäre, auf den meisten  Gewässern verboten sind.

Ich denke, Driftsäcke  sind ein Muss für jeden Bootsangler. Sie arbeiten wie ein bremsender  Fallschirm. Mit ihrer Hilfe treibt mein Boot auch bei starkem Wind nur  langsam über den See. Das ist sowohl bei der sorgfältigen Fischsuche,  als auch für den Drill ein wichtiges Hilfsmittel.

Quellen:
http://www.uli-beyer.com/de/monstertechnik/sonstiges/57-drei-stufen-zum-hotspot
http://www.gonorge.de/driftsack.html


----------



## buttweisser (26. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Allen fachkundigen Kommentaren zum Driftsack vielen Dank. Hab den Sack bis jetzt noch nie benutzt, aber durch Euch gelernt, wie man so ein Ding richtig einsetzt. Also Daumen hoch.


----------



## Kössi (26. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Also ich fahr nicht ohne Driftsack raus. Ich bin mit Driftsack schon bis zu einem kmh langsamer unterwegs gewesen. Das macht beim Pilken schon ne Menge an Gewicht aus, welches man am Köder einsparen kann. Aber auch auf dem Bodden ist er stets dabei! Sicher muß man Wind haben, nicht Strömung um einen Effekt zu haben. Dieses Jahr in Dänemark ist es uns passiert, das der Sack schneller war als das Boot und die Strömung den Driftsack unter unserem Boot ,,durchgeschoben,, hat.#d


----------



## canute thorkel (26. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Gruß an alle LL Freunde. Bin sonst eher der Leser. Wollte mal einen Kurzbericht reinstellen. Speziell für die Region Bagenkop also Südspitze.
Wir waren zu 4 unterwegs und haben die Hilda gemietet bei langeland -
touristik. 16.4 also Sonnabend angekommen und gleich raus 11.00 -15:00
guter Wind und wenig Fisch. Sonntag Wind um 6 bft, Montag Wind um 6bft dann Dienstag 8bft und Mittwoch 7 am Nachmittag nur 5bft, also raus und
doch einige Dorsche gefangen. Aber keine Schwärme gefunden, nur versprengte Großdorsche über 70cm. Keine Küchendorsche 40-60cm.
Donnerstag war unser Abreisetag. Aber wir sind früh bis mittag noch mal
raus und wieder gute Dorsche 6 über 70 und einen nüber 80cm und einiges dazu. Wir haben kombiniert Würmer und Pilker. Aber der Wind war allgegenwärtig. Erstaunlich war das unterschiedliche Fressverhalten. Eine Stelle mit Dorschen voll Krabben und ein Stück weiter voll Fisch. 
Fazit wenig Ausfahrten und schwer den Fisch zu finden. Die Großen Schwärme sind wohl erst mal in der Fischindustrie verschwunden.
Wir haben bei der Rückkehr in den Hafen nur lange Gesichter gesehen.
Allerdings muß man sagen bei Westwind, wie letzte Woche ist Bagenkop
nicht optimal. Finde aber die Landschaft entschädigt auch mal lehre Fischkisten.


----------



## sandre (27. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin, 

kurzer Bericht auch von mir. Wir waren vom 09-23.04 in Spodsbjerg, Die erste Woche war trotz Ostwind bei uns ganz gut, wir haben unsere Fische bis 4kg gefangen. Ok, es waren keine Schwärme aber mit Einsammeln und Suchen ging das schon. Teils um den gelben Turm, teils grüner Turm und südlich davon. Die zweite Woche war schwieriger, 3 Ausfalltage durch Wind, konnten wir raus, haben wir auch gefangen und zwar zwischen 20-45m. Es gab keine einheitliche Tiefe, wo sich die Dorsche aufhielten. Gefangen haben wir wie gehabt auf Gummi und Pilker. Zwei Lengs sowie ein schöner Schellfisch ließen sich auch noch überreden. Also, so schlecht ist es nicht.
Allen die oben sind oder noch hochfahren Petri#6

Gruß Ron


----------



## dorschkillercr (27. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi an alle LL-Freunde,

 mal eine Frage in die Runde.

 Ist der große rote Turm DW54 südlich von Spodsbjerg

 wieder aufgebaut den ein Schiff umgefahren hat oder ist nur noch die kleine grüne Tonne vorhanden?

 Gruß dorschkillercr


----------



## carlsberg (27. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Es ist die Grüne und 2 weitere Rote Bojen.


----------



## Opticus (28. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wann ist das denn passiert?


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo LL Freunde. Wir (6 Personen) befinden uns gerde auf dem Rückweg. Hatten für das vorher gesagte Wetter noch einigermaßen Glück. Wie immer in den letzten Jahren haben wir bei Morten von Haus und Boot direkt in seinem Haus an der Slip Bahn in Osterskov gewohnt. 

Samstag traditionel Hütte bezogen,  Sky Receiver installiert, Buli geschaut, Grill angeschmissen und derbe einen hinter die Binsen gekippt.
Sonntags gutes Wetter ohne wind und auch geringer Drift. Fische waren am Vormittag nicht aufzufinden. Gegen Nachmittag wurde es etwas besser und wir konnten gegen 18 Uhr mit 35 Dorschen zwischen  45 und 70cm rein fahren.

Montag vormittag recht ruppig aus Südwest. Versuch gegen Mittag mit 3 Dorschen um die 65 abgebrochen.

Dienstag gutes Wetter mit zügiger Drift. Fische wieder verstreut. Also suchen und sammeln. Insgesamt wurden es 22 Dorsche bis 75cm.

Mittwoch Hüttentag mit Körperpflege und Aufnahme sehr vieler isotonischer Aufbaugetränke. 

Donnerstag bis ca. 14 Uhr gute Bedingungen mit allerdings starker drift. Trotzdem ganz gut gefangen. Insgesamt knapp 40 Dorsche bis 79 cm sowie ein schöner Leng und eine schöne Scholle auf Pilker. Abends noch ein paar Scheiben mit der Feederrute aus der Brandung.

Freitag leider komplett versaut. Sackstarker Ostwind machte angeln unmöglich.

Resümee, War schon mal schlechter aber meist besser. Allerdings hatte ich von der Wettervorhersage her nicht damit gerechnet überhaupt soviel rauszukommen.
Fische wurden zwischen 12 und 35m gefangen
 Zumeist fingen wir auf schwarz/rote Beifänger oder Gummis (Möhrchen oder ähnlich) Es war  allerdings auffällig, das bisse eher auf dezente oder dunkle Farben erfolgten. Pilker War nicht so der Burner. Eingesetzte Gewicht waren von 25 Gramm bis maximal 125 Gramm.

Achja. Noch 51 Wochen bis zum nächsten Trip:l


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hey Aalzheimer,

danke für Deinen Bericht! Das lässt hoffen für nächste Woche, wenn es für uns losgeht. 

Ein Tag zwischendurch für die Aufnahme isotonischer getränke ist ja auch nicht so verkehrt... 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall schon im LL Fieber und die Angelsachen sind fertig gepackt |supergri. Ist ab 07. Mai noch jemand in Spodsbjerg aus dem hiesigen AB-Kreise?


----------



## Langeland-Dorsch (30. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo LL-Gemeinde, Hallo Fisherbandit!

Ja wir sind zu fünft ab dem 07.05. in Spodsbjerg. #h
Wir gehören zu den Laien unter den Dorschjägern, weshalb ich auch bisher nur zu den interessierten Lesern gehöre.
Mangels Erfahrung kann ich leider wenig zu interessanten Beiträgen beisteuern. 
Wir danken Allen für die wirklich klasse Info's die Ihr uns zur Verfügung stellt. #6
Wir sind auch erst zum zweitenmal in Spodsbjerg und haben bei IBI eine Limbo gemietet. 
Welches Echolot bzw. GPS haben diese Boote überhaupt? ;+
Ich wünsche Allen die jetzt oben sind ein dickes Petri! #:


----------



## otto57 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Bin ab 7.5 in Bukkemose. Soll ja wieder schön werden das Wetter aber warten wir es ab.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Langeland-Dorsch schrieb:


> Hallo LL-Gemeinde, Hallo Fisherbandit!



Hallo Langeland- Dorsch. Herzlich willkommen bei uns LL- süchtigen....



Langeland-Dorsch schrieb:


> Ja wir sind zu fünft ab dem 07.05. in Spodsbjerg. #h


 Dann werden wir uns sicherlich mal über den Weg laufen. Oder bei Interesse auch Fangplätze/ tiefen etc. über WhatsApp austauschen. Dann können wir über PN unsere Handynummern tauschen.


Langeland-Dorsch schrieb:


> Wir gehören zu den Laien unter den Dorschjägern, weshalb ich auch bisher nur zu den interessierten Lesern gehöre.


 Dafür hast Du Dir aber einen Profihaften-Nickname ausgesucht |supergri|supergri



Langeland-Dorsch schrieb:


> Mangels Erfahrung kann ich leider wenig zu interessanten Beiträgen beisteuern.


 Tägliche Fangberichte hier posten reicht doch...




Langeland-Dorsch schrieb:


> Welches Echolot bzw. GPS haben diese Boote überhaupt? ;+


 Die Dinger sind unterschiedlich. Relativ einfach, aber ausreichend. Ich suche damit eigentlich nur Kanten oder Unterwasserberge. Ob da ein Fsich zu sehen ist, interessiert mich nicht...


----------



## nmpower (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo. Wir sind mit 6 Mann gestern in Spodsbjerg angekommen. Um ca. 11 Uhr sind wir raus aufs Mehr und gegen 16 Uhr sind wir wiederum Hafen angedockt. Leider hatten wir nicht viel Glück.Insgesamt 5 kleine Dorsche max.40. Wir sind zum ersten Mal auf LL und kennen die Hotspots nicht wirklich. Heute wird es hoffentlich besser.Ich wünsche allen Petri Heil


----------



## SFVNOR (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Moin,

Fragt einfach mal bei Thomas im Angelzentrum nach. Dort bekommt Ihr bestimmts Tips #h

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Im Zweifel südöstlich vom gelben Turm an den Kanten zum Fahrwasser (ACHTUNG SCHIFFSVERKEHR!) oder rund um DW55 und DW52. Da geht eigentlich immer etwas. Welche Köder habt Ihr denn probiert?

Rechts raus aus dem Hafen kommt nach kurzer Zeit ein kleines Waldstück. Da haben wir im Mai bei 8-9m Wassertiefe schon großen Erfolg gehabt. Allerdings auch schon einige Nullnummern... Ist immer unser erster Stop, wenn wir aus dem Hafen raus sind.


----------



## nmpower (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Gestern haben wir auf ca 10 unterschiedliche fertig Vorgänger probiert.Heute probiere ich auf Märchen wasabi und Whyski.


----------



## nmpower (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Welche Angeltiefe ist momentan empfehlenswert?


----------



## Weini (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Servus Leute danke für eure Berichte!!  Wir sind nächste Woche den 7.5 oben am Start!  Momentan melden Sie bis 4-5 bft obwohl sich das noch ändern wird!  Bei welchen Windbedingungen ist bei euch eigentlich die Grenze erreicht?  Also wir haben es nie über 5 bft versucht. Bei 4 bft immer abhängig vom Wind da wir aus Bagenkop starten und der Südwind immer extrem in den Hafen knallt. Dieses Jahr haben wir auch mal ein Raiderboot und kein Uttern mal sehen wie der Unterschied ist.

Über weiter Fangberichte würden wir uns freuen auch über die Fangtiefen!  Allen LL Freunden petri Heil!


----------



## eden.d (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir fangen ab 4bft an zu überlegen. Bei uns spielt auch die dazu gehörige Wellenhöhe mit rein. Das eine ist die Sicherheit, das andere es muss noch Spass machen. Wenn ich mich mit einer Hand schon festhalten muss, ist es mir zu viel. #h

Grüße Eddy


----------



## Teletommi (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wind war heute recht annehmbar. Aber egal was wir versucht haben von 10-50 Meter verschiedene Strukturen und verschiedene Köder es kam nur ein Dorsch an Land. Aber Heringe gibs jede Menge.


----------



## Langeland-Dorsch (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das Wetter scheint ja endlich besser zu werden. (Sind ja auch nächste Woche vor Ort :vik.
Spodsbjerg ist für uns Neuland, kennen daher noch nicht die Verhältnisse dort.
Da kommt gutes Wetter natürlich gerade recht um den Ort und die Fanggründe besser kennen zu lernen. :q

Allen vor Ort ein dickes PETRI! #6

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Langeland-Dorsch (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



eden.d schrieb:


> Wir fangen ab 4bft an zu überlegen. Bei uns spielt auch die dazu gehörige Wellenhöhe mit rein. Das eine ist die Sicherheit, das andere es muss noch Spass machen. Wenn ich mich mit einer Hand schon festhalten muss, ist es mir zu viel. #h
> 
> Grüße Eddy




Bei uns hört es eigentlich auch auf wenn wir schon die Schaumkronen sehen. |kopfkrat
Da fahren wir auch erst gar nicht raus, weil es dann eben keinen Spaß mehr macht. #c

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Weini (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Schaumenkronen sind meist ein Anzeichen das ist Allgemein bekannt... Naja wir werden sehen was uns erwartet. Hoffe der Wind Flaut noch etwas ab den momentan melden Sie nix rosiges...

Mfg


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Heute ging wohl etwas...

https://www.facebook.com/329290980506804/photos/pcb.747232808712617/747232642045967/?type=3&theater


----------



## Teletommi (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Heute ging wohl etwas...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/329290980506804/photos/pcb.747232808712617/747232642045967/?type=3&theater





Kann von vielen Leuten berichten die aus Bagenkop Richtung grüne Tonnen gefahren sind nicht viel ging. Einer hat mir erzählt das sie mit 4 Mann 2 Tage schon unterwegs waren und nich einen Biss hatten. Kann natürlich in anderen Booten anders gewesen sein


----------



## Teletommi (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*





Bestes t-Shirt Wetter in Bagenkop. Da ich gerade Urlaub vom Urlaub mache kann ich nicht sagen ob der Fisch heute besser beißt


----------



## Multe (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@Teletommi, du darfst Bagenkop nicht mit Spodsbjerg vergleichen. 
Du siehst ja, was vor Spodsbjerg für Dorsche gefangen werden und fast alle Angler zeigen die großen Dorsche nicht.


----------



## Teletommi (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> @Teletommi, du darfst Bagenkop nicht mit Spodsbjerg vergleichen.
> Du siehst ja, was vor Spodsbjerg für Dorsche gefangen werden und fast alle Angler zeigen die großen Dorsche nicht.





Das ist richtig wir fahren meist nur bis Tonne 55


----------



## Langeland-Dorsch (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej,

naja, ab Wochenende soll der Wind wieder zunehmen.
Lassen uns mal überraschen.
Sind eigentlich die Hotspots im Angelführer noch aktuell, oder längst überholt?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Colli_HB (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo zusammen,

wir waren letzte Woche in Spodsbjerg. Die Dorschfänge waren sehr durchwachsen. Die Dorsche standen in großen Schwärmen dicht beisammen.
Aber gebissen haben Sie trotzdem nicht immer. Wir haben mit dem Waterwolf ein Video gedreht, da sieht man wie ca. 20 Dorsche den Gummifisch verfolgen aber keiner beisst beherzt zu. Sehr interessant zu sehen. 
Gefangen haben wir auf 14-20 Meter. Unser größter Dorsch hatte 87cm.
Einige Köhler haben wir auch bekommen. Hier war der größte bei ca. 70 cm.
Ansonsten haben wir die windigen Tagen genutzt um die Mefos zu ärgern. Dies hat auch gut geklappt. Insgesamt 7 Stk. Ab Mittwoch wurden die Hornhechte immer mehr. 

Allen die jetzt da sind viel Erfolg!


----------



## Weini (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ja ab Samstag melden Sie zunehmend Wind... Aber jede Seite sagt es momentan noch anders der Windfinder sagt 5-6 bft und Wetter.com z.b nur 3-4 bft.
Letztendlich werden wir wohl noch 2-3 Tage warten dann wissen wir wie das Wetter wird. Wenn es bei Ostwind bleibt geht es halt auf Plattfisch.

Mfg Weini


----------



## buttweisser (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> @Teletommi, du darfst Bagenkop nicht mit Spodsbjerg vergleichen.
> Du siehst ja, was vor Spodsbjerg für Dorsche gefangen werden und fast alle Angler zeigen die großen Dorsche nicht.



Ja das stimmt. Mal ist Bagenkop besser und mal Spodsbjerg. Zurzeit wohl Spodsbjerg. Doch laßt Euch nicht veralbern. In den letzten Monaten geht sehr, sehr wenig um Langeland und Als. Das hat schon im Herbst angefangen und hält bis heute an.


----------



## Stefan W. (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich könnte mir aber auch vorstellen, das zurzeit viele Angler an den Dorschen vorbei angeln. Soll heißen, wenn man aktuelle Fangmeldungen liest, steht oft das Dorsche auf ca 14m gefangen werden. Ein Bekannter war letzte Woche von Laboe aus mit dem Kutter los und auch da wurde flach geangelt und gefangen. Tiefen zwischen 8 und 12 m, Dorsche bis 95 cm. Auf Pilker ging garnichts und Gummi fing auch 8cm besser als 10-12 cm und sehr wichtig sehr flach am Grund angeln. Sehr viele Angler fischen nämlich gerade vor Langeland immer nur im tieferen Wasser, was vielleicht zurzeit der falsche Weg ist. Schade das ich zurzeit nicht auf LL sein kann. Ich wüßte da ja so ein paar Stellen im flachen wo das jetzt funktionieren könnte. Schön im flachen Wasser mit der Spinnrute. das wär es jetzt:q:c


----------



## Stulle (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stefan W. schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir aber auch vorstellen, das zurzeit viele Angler an den Dorschen vorbei angeln. Soll heißen, wenn man aktuelle Fangmeldungen liest, steht oft das Dorsche auf ca 14m gefangen werden. Ein Bekannter war letzte Woche von Laboe aus mit dem Kutter los und auch da wurde flach geangelt und gefangen. Tiefen zwischen 8 und 12 m, Dorsche bis 95 cm. Auf Pilker ging garnichts und Gummi fing auch 8cm besser als 10-12 cm und sehr wichtig sehr flach am Grund angeln. Sehr viele Angler fischen nämlich gerade vor Langeland immer nur im tieferen Wasser, was vielleicht zurzeit der falsche Weg ist. Schade das ich zurzeit nicht auf LL sein kann. Ich wüßte da ja so ein paar Stellen im flachen wo das jetzt funktionieren könnte. Schön im flachen Wasser mit der Spinnrute. das wär es jetzt:q:c


Mein Vater War gestern mit dem Kutter los da ging Pilker besser aber auf Gummi kamen die großen was auffällig War das sie immer nur an einer kante gebissen haben wer die nicht getroffen hat ging leer aus.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stefan W. schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir aber auch vorstellen, das zurzeit viele Angler an den Dorschen vorbei angeln.



Das glaube ich auch und habe das ja bereits vor einigen Tagen angedeutet... Erlebe ich immer wieder. Auch wird häufig viel zu schwer gefischt (teilweise bis 500g!!), mit Beifänger und in der Abdrift. Wer wirft, der fängt... 



Stefan W. schrieb:


> Schön im flachen Wasser mit der Spinnrute.



Ab Samstag werde ich genau das probieren und natürlich hier berichten!


----------



## danalf (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin
Mein Vorgänger hat Recht,die Dorsche stehen nicht sehr tief.Das Wasser wird langsam wärmer und es wimmelt von Kleinfisch Richtung Ufer.Rechts aus den Hafen Richtung grünen Turm.An der 10-14 Meter Kante haben wir gefangen.Köder war Gummi,Fisch und Twister in Größen bis 12 cm.Am besten funktioniert es mit passiv Angeln.Angel raus und ca. ein bis 2 Meter über Grund.Alle Dorsche waren maßig,ab 60 cm und voll mit kleinen Platten.
Versucht es und es klappt auch mit den Dorsch.
Beste Grüße aus Dänemark.
Lutz#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



danalf schrieb:


> Versucht es und es klappt auch mit den Dorsch.



Das werde ich! Vielen Dank für Deine Tipps!!


----------



## otto57 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Windmäßig sieht's ja nicht toll aus die ersten 3 Tage, ab Mittwoch wird's dann wohl ,aber mal abwarten vieleicht wird's ja vorher noch ein bischen ruhiger

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Weini (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das ist bei uns der Vorteil sie melden Ostwind da kann man von Bagenkop noch auf Plattfisch fahren. Momentan melden Sie ja 23 bis 30 kmh quasi 4 bft sollte aber noch machbar sein. Je nach Wellen große.

Mal schauen ob Petrus noch was am Wind drehen kann. 

Bis dahin wünsche ich euch noch eine schöne Woche!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



otto57 schrieb:


> Moin Windmäßig sieht's ja nicht toll aus die ersten 3 Tage, ab Mittwoch wird's dann wohl ,aber mal abwarten vieleicht wird's ja vorher noch ein bischen ruhiger
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk



Erst einmal abwarten! DWD meldet z.B für Sonntag schwach umlaufen, DMI und Wetter.de eine 4. Ich bin da entspannt. Bis 5 (außer Süd-Ost) ist alles im grünen Bereich (auch wenn es dann nicht unbedingt ein Vergnügen ist...).


----------



## Weini (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Erst einmal abwarten! DWD meldet z.B für Sonntag schwach umlaufen, DMI und Wetter.de eine 4. Ich bin da entspannt. Bis 5 (außer Süd-Ost) ist alles im grünen Bereich (auch wenn es dann nicht unbedingt ein Vergnügen ist...).




Das hab ich auch gemerkt bei Wetter.com melden Sie nur ein 3... Wir werden ja sehen was wird... Von welchem Hafen startest du?


----------



## otto57 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir wollen von Bukemose slipen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir sind in Spodsbjerg! Wer Interesse hat, kann mir seine Handynummer per PN schicken. Dann können wir uns über WhattsApp in einer "Langeland ab 07.05" Gruppe austauschen und ggf. Fangtiefen, Köder etc. posten. Nur so eine Idee... Sind ja ein paar Boardies ab Samstag oben. Fangberichte werde ich natürlich auch hier (möglichst) täglich posten.


----------



## Weini (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



otto57 schrieb:


> Wir wollen von Bukemose slipen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk



Dann wirst du uns öfters mal am Strand sitzen sehen . 

Fisherbandit1000 hab dir mal eine pn geschrieben!  

Mfg


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Heute kein Platz mehr auf dem Belt!
Alle Boote unterwegs.....

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Nick*Rivers (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



			
				Bis 5 (außer Süd-Ost) ist alles im grünen Bereich (auch wenn es dann nicht unbedingt ein Vergnügen ist...).[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Recht hast du! Bei einer 5 aus Ost werdet ihr wenigstens wieder an Land gedrückt. Ich wäre mit solchen Äußerungen vorsichtig. Wenn das ein Meeresrookie aufschnappt, ist auch mal schnell "Kiel oben" und "Mann über Bord". Gerade wenn die 17h Colorline durchstampft.
> 
> Aber der Wind wird mit Sicherheit noch etwas nachlassen


----------



## Multe (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

es ist soweit.........
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3zuotQXf8I


----------



## Sternzl (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Servus beinand! #h#h#h 

Wir, 3 lustige Niederbayern der Ü50 Klasse, werden vom 07. bis 14. Mai das erste Mal Langeland /Spodsbjerg besuchen.

Bei IBI haben wir ein Boot gechartert und freuen uns schon auf die Ausfahrten. Das Wetter soll ja prächtig werden und die Sache dem Wind, da würde der Kaiser Franz sagen: "Schaun mer mal, dann sehn mer scho". 

Wenns passt, dann werden wir auch mal was posten und vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal im Hafen auf ein Bierchen.

Die WhatsApp-Gruppe von Fisherbandit1000 finde ich als Langelandneuling genial, wir sind natürlich dabei! PN folgt.

... nur noch 3 Tage


----------



## nmpower (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo.Ich weiß nicht warum, aber wir finden die Fische nicht?Dienstag War der letzte Tag ,  an dem wir vom Boot geangelt haben.  Fazit 3 Dorsche unter Maß. Gestern waren wir von 11 bis 21 Uhr auf dem Botofte Strand angeln. 7 Angelruten auf Plattfisch und nur einen haben wir gelandet. Von  17:30 bis 20:45 Uhr War ich mit meinem Kumpel spinnen uterwegs bis zum Leuchtturm und zurück.Auch kein einziger Biss.


----------



## Candiru (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin moin
Gestern bissen die Plattfische auch sehr zögerlich. Waren an der Nordseite mit Boot draußen.
Konnten aber nur 2 überreden. Und die auch nur mit Buttlöffel.
Die Kumpels,die nach uns mir dem boot draußen waren, hatten mehr Glück. Da kamen 25 Stück mit 2 Mann zusammen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nmpower (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Heute waren wir bis jetzt spinnen. Vom Spodsbjerger Hafen links hoch. 6 Mann 3 Stunden und leider ohne Fisch zurück gefahren Heute Abend probieren wir es auf Plattfische.


----------



## Teletommi (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

War heute sehr zäh haben auch nur eine Stelle mit Dorsch bei spodsbjerg gefunden


----------



## Multe (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



nmpower schrieb:


> Heute waren wir bis jetzt spinnen. Vom Spodsbjerger Hafen links hoch. 6 Mann 3 Stunden und leider ohne Fisch zurück gefahren Heute Abend probieren wir es auf Plattfische.



geht mal hoch nach Lejbølle zu den drei großen Windrädern und probiert es da mit der Spinnrute. An der Straße vor Lejbøle steht ein Schild --- *SKYDEBANE* ---- und da müsst ihr reinfahren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Der Countdown läuft - Abfahrt in 12 Stunden . Ich werde hier möglichst täglich berichten. Die Idee mit der WhatsApp Gruppe war ein voller Erfolg. Sind tatsächlich einige Boardies oben- wenn auch die Bayern in der Überzahl sind ;-).


----------



## Stulle (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

So dann schreib ich mal meine leidensgeschichte hier rein.

Mittwoch früh Feierabend gemacht um auch ja die strecke durch zu fahren. Gestoppt wurde ich schon nach 20 min Stau in Hamburg und gleich danach Stau bei Ahrendsburg usw usw,  also kam ich nur bis Middelfart. Da kann man ja im Hafen gut stehen und etwas blinkern, dachte ich zumindest, im Alten Hafen vor der besten Ecke liegt ein osteuropäischer Kabelleger.
Naja früh schlafen gehen ist ja auch nett , denkste, die Jungs hatten frei und Damen besuch.

Am Nächsten morgen ging es dann weiter nach LL erst mal weiter nördlich zum Blinkern. Da waren so viel Algen das an Köderführung nicht zu denken war. Biss eine unheimlich starke Strömung nach Süden einsetze und die beste Stunde bisher brach an gerade als ich mein Blinker sehen konnte Schoß eine stattliche Forelle darauf zu, stoppte 5 cm vorher und sah zu wie ich den Blinker ins Kraut kurbelte. Frischen mutes ging es weiter 10 min später noch einen nachläufer von bestimmt 40, doch danach war Schluß alle köder blieben unbeachtet. 
War aber traumhaftes Wetter. 





Nachmittags wollte ich mit wurm auf Platte abends dann etwas blinkern der erste Schock der Strand sieht ganz anders aus ohne Knie tief ins Wasser zu gehen ist nix mit blinkern. Also die ganze Zeit über mit wurm 1 Flunder gefangen und 2 Finger lange Schollen zurück gesetzt. Gegen 22 Uhr wollte ich gerade nach der Rute greifen um zusammen zu packen da biss es. Eine brauchbare und eine abgemagerte Flunder kamen raus. Im Endeffekt recht ernüchternd der tag. [emoji42] [emoji42] [emoji42]


----------



## otto57 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

So geht los von Braunschweig

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Gestern war ich in Dimesodde und mit mir noch ca 10 andere die nur blinkern waren. 2 Flundern kamen auf wurm mit perlmut perlen, weder auf treibenden wurm noch auf Blinker kam Dorsch oder Mefo. Ein paar von den frisch besetzen Mefo's schossen durch den Ufer Saum und wurden nachts von einem Schweinswal verjagt. Gelegentlich sieht man mal sperfischer aber auch die haben nicht mehr als 3 Fische dabei


----------



## Multe (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@ Stulle ich gehe lieber etwa 500m weiter und fische dort, wo die Steilküste anfängt. Da musst du aber den einen Feldweg nehmen. Da hast du gleich extrem tiefes Wasser.


----------



## Stulle (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ja die Hoffnung hatte ich auch aber da pfiff der Wind so durch die Mefo spezis sind auch nicht lange da geblieben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Tja, was soll ich sagen....

Fangen wir mit dem positiven an . Wetter und Unterkunft PERFEKT! Nikolaj freundlich wie eh und je. Boot läuft und das Bier ist kalt und schmeckt.

Fisch: 3 Stunden unterwegs heute, 2 kleine Dorsche und ein paar Platten auf Wurm. Also eher mau . Die Fänge bei den anderen sahen nicht wirklich besser aus. Ein paar Anzeigen auf dem Echolot, ich habe zwei gute Bisse noch versemmelt und das war es dann auch schon. Morgen startet ein neuer Tag, also neues Glück. Wir werden wohl ganz früh raus fahren und dann mal probieren. Eventuell bringt das ja etwas. 

Heute haben wir beim gelben Turm, Neabbe Riff und bei der grünen Tonne DW55 gefischt.

Morgen wird es wohl mal links raus gehen. Mal schauen was der Bauch sagt...

Fazit: Für einen entspannten Urlaub beste Bedingungen. Sollten noch ein paar Dorsche die Köder nehmen, wäre es perfekt. Ich werde weiter berichten...


----------



## sandre (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Fisherbandit,
der erste Tag ist doch meistens eher mässig, das wird schon. Fahrt mal weit südlich auf Höhe Bukkemose  an den Tonnen,  da hatten wir im April unsere Fische. Viel Glück und berichte weiter. 

Gruß Ron


----------



## Stulle (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Petri Heil euch noch 
Der Wind hat zugenommen, morgen komm ich auch mal mit dem Kutter raus, Fisch ist ja noch drin ! 
Nachmittag war ich in Paø da war vor lauter Algen kein angeln. Morgens und abends kamen je 2 in Holmegard und Fodslette wobei die in Holmegard deutlich größer waren


----------



## bootszander (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich warte noch 14 tage bis ich meine boot nass mache.
Dann dürften die hornis voll da sein.


----------



## Candiru (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Resümee 
Letzte Woche in Hou 4 Mann.
200 Platte vom Boot auf Wattis und Ringelwürmer.  Am meisten Spass, wenn man mit Spinnrute und Löffelblei 40 Gramm zupft.. 5 Hornhechte von Land mit Blinker. Sbirolino und Streamer brachten nichts.
Keine MeFo. Aber die Nachbarn hatten 2 Stück. 
Super Woche - bei dem Wetter.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*






Knallhart drift heute morgen!


----------



## Stulle (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

1000g grundblei oder 500g pilker sind das Minimum. 4 mal aufkommen und wieder hoch holen. Die mangelnde Kontrolle führt zu vielen Hängern und abrissen, die Hälfte angelt garnicht mehr interessiert den kaptajn aber überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> 1000g grundblei oder 500g pilker sind das Minimum. 4 mal aufkommen und wieder hoch holen. Die mangelnde Kontrolle führt zu vielen Hängern und abrissen, die Hälfte angelt garnicht mehr interessiert den kaptajn aber überhaupt nicht.



Stulle.  mit den Interresieren hast du Recht .Wenn geht , Motor aus TreibenTreiben Treiben .Fang ist egal.sind jw genug  Angler da..das ist früher auf der EA Dehn  von Lohals aus total anders gewesen . Auch Dennis mit der Long Island  in Bagenkop ist genau wie sein Vater Allan immer auf der Suche nach den Fisch gewesen. Trotzdem . Have Nice Day. Allen anderen die auch oben sind viele dicke Platten und Ostseeleoparden .


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Da bin ich wieder. Neuer Tag, neues Glück? Nein, neuer Tag, gleiche Leier... 

Wir sind um 06.30 Uhr raus. Eigentlich wollten wir um 05.30 Uhr los, aber gestern gab es das Ein oder Andere Frustbier. Erstes Ziel gelber Turm, dann DW 55, Blinddarm, DW50 und dann DW53. Die Drift war echt heftig heute, zumindest bei DW53 und DW50. Bei DW50 konnten wir zwei Dorsche verhaften und hatten bei 30 m etliche Anzeigen auf dem Echolot. Das Problem war einfach die Drift. 150g Köder hatten zwei, maximal 3 Grundkontakte und dann war er weg vom Grund.

Zum Schluss haben wir bei 6m noch ein wenig den Blinker durch das Wasser gezogen. Hierbei hatte ich noch einen schönen Mefo Nachläufer bis ans Boot. Nachmittags sollte die Drift nachlassen, so dass wir erst einmal mittags reingefahren sind. Doch der Wind frischte auf und die Drift wurde nicht weniger. Boote die noch rausfuhren, waren meist nach 1-2 Stunden wieder im Hafen. Also nächster Bierabend.

Aber morgen wird alles besser :g. Und wenn es nur auf Hornis geht...

Stulle noch am Hafen getroffen und einen kurzen Smalltalk geführt. Er konnte auch nicht von positiven Ergebnissen berichten, obwohl er ja schon ein paar Tage hier war.


----------



## carlsberg (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

So einer kleiner Bericht von mir zur letzten Woche.
Es ist eigentlich alles schnell erzählt .
Schlüssel bei Novasol abgeholt was da los war frage ich mich immer noch 3 mal bin ich auf eine andere Uhrzeit vertröstet worden, bis ich den Schlüssel dann um Punkt 15Uhr bekommen habe . Ich hatte wohl nicht als einziger das Pech da standen dann um 14.30 geschlagene 30 Leute in dem Laden und alle wollten den Schlüssel.Nach dem Kampf Haus bezogen und Raus auf s Wasser für 2 Std . So wie der Tag gelaufen ist passte es auch mit dem Fang schei.... unter 300g lief da nix am Samstag. Und wir fuhren mit 0 Dorschen zurück. 
Sonntag die gleiche Qual  0 Dorsche 
Montag  fast das gleiche 2 Dorsche wurden gefangen dir entnommen  auf 10 std angeln. 
Dienstag nach 10 std angeln 0 Dorsche 
Mittwoch nach 10 std. 5 Dorsche zu 2.
Donnerstag nach 10 std.2 Dorsche 
Freitag wurden dann noch 2 Dorsche gefangen.
Und wir haben ab 10 Meter Wassertiefe alles abgefischt bis 45m.
So eine Woche habe ich auf LL noch nie erlebt, und ich fahre seit 16 Jahren schon dort hoch.


----------



## carlsberg (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hoffe die Woche läuft es besser für die die jetzt oben sind .


----------



## climber (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> So einer kleiner Bericht von mir zur letzten Woche.
> Es ist eigentlich alles schnell erzählt .
> Schlüssel bei Novasol abgeholt was da los war frage ich mich immer noch 3 mal bin ich auf eine andere Uhrzeit vertröstet worden, bis ich den Schlüssel dann um Punkt 15Uhr bekommen habe . Ich hatte wohl nicht als einziger das Pech da standen dann um 14.30 geschlagene 30 Leute in dem Laden und alle wollten den Schlüssel.Nach dem Kampf Haus bezogen und Raus auf s Wasser für 2 Std . So wie der Tag gelaufen ist passte es auch mit dem Fang schei.... unter 300g lief da nix am Samstag. Und wir fuhren mit 0 Dorschen zurück.
> Sonntag die gleiche Qual  0 Dorsche
> ...



Hallo,

ja es ist schon merkwürdig.
Wir haben unser Boot "gegenüber" in der Howachter Bucht liegen und kämpfen seit Anfang April um jeden Dorsch.
Jedes Wochenende hören wir eine andere Theorie, aber eine nachzuvollziehende Erklärung haben wir noch nicht bekommen.

Gruß climber


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Schlüssel ab 15 Uhr ist doch normal


----------



## Teletommi (8. Mai 2016)

Unsere Woche ist Geschichte und ich muss auch sagen so schlecht wie dieses Jahr ist es auch bei uns seit Jahren nicht gelaufen. Und wenn ich den Wetterbericht sehe haben die Leute diese Woche es noch schwerer. 

Nächstes Jahr um den 1. Mai geht es wieder von vorne los und da wird  es bestimmt besser

Der größte 77 cm als Einzelstück bei 34 Meter gefangen.


----------



## carlsberg (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Normal ist es ab 15 Uhr nur das wurde die letzten Jahre nicht so eng gesehen und wir haben die Schlüssel bekommen sobald das Haus fertig war von der kontrolle.


----------



## carlsberg (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wenn man aber die Dorsche findet dann sind die Kisten voll.
Letzte Woche hat ein Boot wohl auf 14 m super Dorsche gefangen.
Momentan ist es die suche nach der Nadel im Heu HAUFEN.
In 10 Wochen geht es wieder hoch und schlechter als letzte Woche kann es nicht werden.
Hoffe ich


----------



## Der Goldaal (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Also ich kann mich dem Bericht aus der Howachter Bucht nur anschließen, wenn auch von Fehmarn.
Auch wenn es hier nur am Rande her gehört, so sind doch die Probleme dieselben wie auf Langeland und so weit sind die Orte ja nicht voneinander entfernt. Von Fehmarn aus stehen die Dorsche auf 5m, was natürlich viel Spaß machen kann. Aber eben genau wie auf Langeland, muss man Jeden Dorsch einzeln suchen. Am einfachsten ist es dann sie beim Schleppen zu erwischen, was aber bei Weitem nicht so viel Spaß macht. Es gibt viele Theorien, aber irgendetwas passt ihnen nicht. Auch die Meerforellen machten ja dieses Jahr ungewöhnliche zicken, nicht nur auf Langeland, sondern auch auf Fühnen und Bornholm. Bei den Dorschen ist es ähnlich. Ich hoffe, dass es nicht so kommt, wie vor einigen Jahren, dass der Dorsch für ein paar Jahre verschwindet. Damals hatte auf Aeroe ein Fischer im Hafen ein Preisgeld auf ein vom Land gefangenen Dorsch ausgeschrieben (natürlich inoffiziell). So viel wie ich mitbekommen hatte, ist er auf seinem Geld sitzen geblieben.  Also irgend etwas stimmt nicht im Staate Dänemark und Nachbarstatten.


----------



## Stulle (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



bootszander schrieb:


> Ich warte noch 14 tage bis ich meine boot nass mache.
> Dann dürften die hornis voll da sein.


Der raps steht auch oben in voller Blüte, und Hornis sind auch schon da auch wenn sie noch keine Landeplage sind [emoji12]


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Heute war der Hornhecht voll da! Jeder Wurf nahezu ein Fisch..

Ansonsten ziemliche Welle, starke Drift, 2 Dorsche und 10 Platte in gut 5 Stunden.


----------



## Der Goldaal (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Heute war der Hornhecht voll da! Jeder Wurf nahezu ein Fisch..
> 
> Ansonsten ziemliche Welle, starke Drift, 2 Dorsche und 10 Platte in gut 5 Stunden.



Danke für Deine Berichte Fischerbandit. Allerdings hatte ich etwas mehr Hoffnung in Dich gesetzt :q
Ich hoffe, dass Du den kleinen Spaß verstehst 
Ich sehe mich natürlich nur bestätigt, dass wir im Frühjahr auch nicht soooo toll gefangen haben. Allerdings scheint das noch top zu sein, gegen das was momentan an Bord kommt.
Ich wünsche Euch noch viel Erfolg.
Ich habe mich gerade entschlossen, es im Herbst nochmal für ne Woche dort oben zu versuchen.


----------



## Stulle (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Berichte Fischerbandit. Allerdings hatte ich etwas mehr Hoffnung in Dich gesetzt :q
> Ich hoffe, dass Du den kleinen Spaß verstehst
> Ich sehe mich natürlich nur bestätigt, dass wir im Frühjahr auch nicht soooo toll gefangen haben. Allerdings scheint das noch top zu sein, gegen das was momentan an Bord kommt.
> Ich wünsche Euch noch viel Erfolg.
> Ich habe mich gerade entschlossen, es im Herbst nochmal für ne Woche dort oben zu versuchen.


Hatte ich auch vor, ich mach das dann von deinem Bericht abhängig


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Jetzt gibt es Carlsberg und morgen einen neuen Versuch! Morgen wird endlich gefangen...

Ich habe eben noch mit ein paar Anglern am Hafen gesprochen. Es war nicht überall schlecht... Teilweise wurden auch 7 Dorsche pro angler gefangen, der größte wohl um 5 Kg. Man muss sie nur finden...

@Goldaal: Ich hatte auch die Hoffnung auf mich gesetzt |supergri


----------



## Multe (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

der größte Dorsch hing mit 9kg heute bei Thomas am Haken


----------



## Der Goldaal (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Es gibt immer und überall Leute die fangen  Ich gönne Jedem seine Fische, manchmal möchte ich nur wissen wo sie die her holen. Oft sind es auch die selben Angler, die das "Glück" auf ihrer Seite haben. Das macht dann eben den Unterschied zwischen wollen und können 
Wollen tue ich oft......;-)
Mein Neid ist mit Denen ))


----------



## tom_saywer (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Es gibt immer und überall Leute die fangen  Ich gönne Jedem seine Fische, manchmal möchte ich nur wissen wo sie die her holen. Oft sind es auch die selben Angler, die das "Glück" auf ihrer Seite haben. Das macht dann eben den Unterschied zwischen wollen und können
> Wollen tue ich oft......;-)
> Mein Neid ist mit Denen ))





Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, der richtige Riecher und ein bisschen Glück gehören immer dazu


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das hängt aber auch von mehreren Faktoren ab. Ich habe zum Beispiel keinen Bock mit 500g in der Fahrrinne zu angeln. Das hat für mich mit Angeln nichts mehr zu tun. Zudem habe ich als Skipper eine Verantwortung und fahre nicht bei jeden Bedingungen jeden Spot an. Heute ist ein gutes Beispiel. Wir wollten zum Bermuda Dreieck, haben aber auf dem Weg dorthin abgebrochen, da eine ziemliche Welle ging und der Wind im Laufe des Tages noch zunehmen sollte. Das kann ich dann nicht verantworten. Andere sind dorthin gefahren und haben gefangen. Ist das Risiko bei Ostwind jeden Dorsch wert? Sind die Wettervorhersagen stabil und die unterschiedlichen Wetterberichte gleichlautend, ist das ok. Aber der Langelandbelt ist keine Badewanne. In Spodsbjerg geht bei einer 5 immer eine Ecke- die Frage ist dann, ob es da Fisch gibt. Alleine heute habe ich 3 mal mitbekommen, dass grioße Schiffe Angelboote aus dem Fahrwasser hupen mussten. Da verzichte ich lieber auf den Ein oder Anderen Fisch. Morgen ist ein neuer Tag und irgendwann wird es auch bei uns wieder besser laufen...


----------



## Multe (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@Fisherbandit, die dicken Pötte könnten ja auch Platz machen. Im März wollte wohl ein Privatbootfahrer gar keinen Platz machen, weil es gerade so gut lief bei ihm. Der dicke Pott ist keine 50m dann an ihm vorbeigezogen - unverantwortlich.
Das sieht man leider viel zu oft.
Ich hoffe, du hast noch ein paar gute Tage vor dir und das noch ein paar dicke Dorsche in die Kiste kommen.
gruß Multe


----------



## Stulle (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Am Sonntag war jemand mit dem Schlauchboot alleine ohne schwimmweste und schetzungsweise 10ps Motor weit hinter den türmen, weiter als die meisten Kleinboote und die Kutter. Da haben wir auch alle große Augen gemacht


----------



## otto57 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Gestern 2. 60 u. 70 Dorsche und 4 kleine zurück in 4 std. Ja mager mager

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

So, heute war der erste Tag wo die Drift wenig war- und das Ergebnis war ok. Heute morgen sind wir um 08.00 Uhr raus zum Bermuda Dreieck. Schnell lagen 7 Dorsche bis 60cm in der Kiste. Dann kamen leider die Seeskorpione und die Dorsche kamen nicht mehr an den Köder. Ich glaube wir hatten 50 Stück... Dann hörte die Drift komplett auf und nichts ging mehr. Also erst einmal in den Hafen rein und Pause. Um 18.30 Uhr sind wir dann noch einmal zur Fahrrinne. Da hatten wir noch einmal 7 Dorsche zum mitnehmen und diverse Kleine zurück. Dorsch ist also noch da. Das Problem ist anscheinend wirklich die Drift und eventuell die Wetterkapriolen. Auf jeden Fall haben wir heute morgen für 2017 schon wieder gebucht...


----------



## sandre (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Na geht doch, Petri. Wie meinst du das mit den Seeskorpionen, auf Gummi? ??|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



sandre schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit den Seeskorpionen, auf Gummi? ??|kopfkrat



AUf alles was irgendwie Richtung Grund ging... Twister, GuFi, Wattwurm:c#d


----------



## tom_saywer (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Seeskorpione?? Hab ich noch nicht gehört, was ist damit gemeint?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## otto57 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin hier hatten wir gestern 9, 6 über 60 cm alle mit Möhrchen rot

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



tom_saywer schrieb:


> Seeskorpione?? Hab ich noch nicht gehört, was ist damit gemeint?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Multe (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



otto57 schrieb:


> Moin hier hatten wir gestern 9, 6 über 60 cm alle mit Möhrchen rot
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk





hoffentlich hat Thomas noch genug _*Möhrchen*_ im Laden, denn das scheint im Moment wohl einer der besten Köder zu sein um die Dorsche zu überlisten. Ein Bekannter von mir fing nämlich auch alle seine Dorsche damit.


----------



## carlsberg (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Letzte Woche ging alles auf sheriff , und Phobetor, wenn es mal geklappt hat mit dem Dorsch  .
Hej Walter welche Haken benutzt du nochmal an deinen Köpfen


----------



## Multe (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Letzte Woche ging alles auf sheriff , und Phobetor, wenn es mal geklappt hat mit dem Dorsch  .
> Hej Walter welche Haken benutzt du nochmal an deinen Köpfen



die _*PHOBETOR*_ fangen sowieso immer.
An den Köpfen ich habe ich die
*Eagle Claw Lazer Sharp Kahle Hooks in 5/0 und 7/0*


----------



## carlsberg (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Danke Walter dann werde ich mir die mal bestellen.  Bei uns hier in der Region bekomme ich keine mehr


----------



## SnowHH1991 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin LL Fans,

für uns geht es am Samstag auf die Insel. Normalerweise steigern die Berichte hier im Forum die Vorfeude, aber dieses Jahr scheinen sich die Uhren anders zu drehen.#q

Das fing schon im März mit unsererem (zumindest was den Fisch anging) unglücklichen Als-Trip an. Damals haben wir das Ganze noch auf die niedrigen Temperaturen geschoben, aber anscheinend scheint es immernoch nicht zu laufen. Die Windvorhersagen für nächste Woche lesen sich auch nocht nicht so toll.

Nunja, ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass der Dorsch dieses Jahr so "gar nicht" da ist. Wir hatten am 1 April schon einen Traumtag vor Großenbrode mit 30 Dorschen in sehr schönen Größen.

Wir werden unser Bestes versuchen. Mal sehen was der Wind und die Strömung so zulassen. Ich werde berichten.|rolleyes

Timo


----------



## Stulle (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Na in Luft aufgelöst haben werden sie sich nicht, nur sind(beißen) sie nicht dort wo sie es sonst tun. Flexibles aktives angeln wird sicherlich einige finden nur dafür darf die Strömung nicht so knüppelhart sein wie so/Mo.  Vieleicht sind sie ja auch alle zwischen fehmarn und Bornholm


----------



## otto57 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Heute war garnichts ,ein Maßiger und 3 wieder rein. Ein guter Aussteiger. Und das ganze in 6 Std.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

So, Tag 5.

Heute sind wir wieder um 08.00 Uhr raus. Nach nicht unherblichem Konsum von Carlsberg und Havanna Club am gestrigen Abend, wollten wir erst einmal in Ruhe frühstücken. 

Unser erstes Ziel war DW 55, da zwei örtliche Fischer in dem Bereich ihre Netze stellten. Direkt bei DW 55 ging nichts, auch nicht in der Fahrrinne. Man kam zwar mit 100g auch bei 40m Tiefe runter und hatte Konatkt zum Köder, aber es gab keine Bisse.

Also sind wir ein Stück zurück in Richtung Spodsbjerg. Dort haben wir ja gestern Abend bereits einige Dorsche fangen können. Und tatsächlich lief es an den Kanten wieder. Wir haben dort dann 10 Dorsche bis 65cm und viele kleinere - die wieder in ihr nasses Element entlassen wurden - fangen können. Um 12.30 Uhr haben wir dann abgebrochen, da der Wind doch spürbar zunahm. Bei Ost/Nordost und einer doch unsicheren Entwicklung der genauen Windstärke, war für uns bei 5Bft dann Schluss. Jetzt sitzen wir hier und beobachten, dass immer wieder Leihboote immer noch rausfahren, obwohl der Wind noch auf 6Bft hoch gehen soll. Muss jeder für sich entscheiden...Wir nutzen die Zeit zum sortieren und aufräumen unseres Angeltaschen. Da wir einige Abrisse an den Kanten zu verzeichnen hatten, ist eine Inventur auch angebracht. Morgen Nachmittag soll der Wind nachlassen. Dann werden wir wieder angreifen und natürlich berichten. 

Ach ja, ich hatte noch einen geilen Biss, der jedoch auf halber Strecke ausgestiegen ist. Das wäre vermutlich "mein Fisch dieser Tour" gewesen :-(. Der hat meinem Material auf jeden Fall alles abverlangt- und gewonnen...

Die Fänge auf den anderen Booten waren heute - zumindest mit den Anglern mit denen wir sprechen konnten - sehr überschaubar. Fisch ist aber anscheinend da, will nur gefunden werden.  Die Fischer haben die Kisten mehr als voll.


----------



## Trophy2002 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

so bin auch mal gespannt, wir sind auch von Samstag bis Freitag abend auf der Insel in Spodsbjerg.
Übermorgen also Freitag abend gehts los, 5 Mann im Blauen Galaxy und eine Bayliner Trohpy dran. Sind ja doch über 1200km aus der Augsburger Ecke. Liege meist auf Steg D Platz 45 . Bootsname Aline.
Die Vorschau Wetter mit Sonne geht ja, aber sehe die ganze Woche Wind 4 oder 5.


----------



## Carptigers (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hey Trophy, sieht doch gut aus. 
Bei Westwind kann man fast immer fischen!


----------



## sandre (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Fisherbandit,

in welchen Tiefen habt ihr die brauchbaren Dorsche gefangen? Waren die Mägen der Dorsche voll ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir haben die bei 25-32m an den Kanten der Fahrrinne gefangen. Am Dienstag waren die Mägen alle leer, gestern hingegen voll mit Krebsen. Die Krebse lagen alle in unserem Eimer... Dienstag waren die Dorsche auch sehr schlank/ eingefallen. Gestern sahen die deutlich besser aus. Es liefen nur dunkle Köder. Heute ist uns der Wind zu stark. Die meisten Boote liegen im Hafen. Eventuell starten wir heute Abend noch einen Versuch.


----------



## MikeHawk (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Gibt es Erfahrungen um die Zeit in der ersten Juli Wochen?


Womit kann man rechnen, stehen die Dorsche in der Regel tiefer?


Beste Grüße
 Alex


----------



## otto57 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Denke mal liegt am Wetter ,wenn es kalt ist sind die näher an der Küste . Jetzt aber weiter im Tiefen  ab 20 Meter

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## carlsberg (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich gehe davon aus das du die Dorsche auch auf 25 bis 35m antreffen wirst. 
Thomas aus dem Angelcentrum sagte zu mir .
Du wirst den Dorsch da finden wo Futter ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Thomas aus dem Angelcentrum sagte zu mir .Du wirst den Dorsch da finden wo Futter ist.



Vielleicht einer der Gründe warum ich den nicht mag... Der ist mir zu unfreundlich und gute Tipps habe ich dort noch nicht erhalten. Aber egal.... Ist meine persönliche Meinung |rolleyes.

Heute war auf Grund des Windes nicht viel machbar. Um 18.00 Uhr lies der Wind nach, aber die Wellen waren noch ziemlich hoch. Wir sind gegen 18.30 Uhr dann trotzdem zu zweit raus und haben uns gegen die Wellen zur Fahrrinne "durchgekämpft". Direkt an der Hafeneinfahrt sah es relativ ruhig aus, doch bei tieferem Wasser ging noch eine Welle. Dafür war die Drift moderat und mit 100g hatte man guten Grundkontakt. 4 kleine Dorsche und einen guten "Aussteiger" waren der kleine Lohn. Morgen ist ja bereits der letzte Tag und das Wetter spielt mit. Wobei es wieder schwierig werden wird, da keine Drift herrschen wird... Wir werden sehen, ob mit der Spinnrute was geht. Ich werde berichten...


----------



## bombe220488 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich habe leider auch keine Tipps für euch aber ich finde es super das ihr so ehrlich Berichtet auch wenns mal nicht so läuft.

DANKE dafür #6


----------



## sandre (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ja Lars dann nochmal ein Petri an eurem letzten Tag. Wenn wenig Drift ist, würde ich Pilker oder Gufi weit in die Andrift feuern, ach da geht bestimmt noch was. 

Gruß  Ron


----------



## Stulle (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



sandre schrieb:


> Ja Lars dann nochmal ein Petri an eurem letzten Tag. Wenn wenig Drift ist, würde ich Pilker oder Gufi weit in die Andrift feuern, ach da geht bestimmt noch was.
> 
> Gruß  Ron


Wir wollen fisherbadit ja keinen Druck machen aber wir alle zählen auf euch


----------



## carlsberg (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Fisherbandit euch noch viel Glück weiterhin.
Jetzt aber mal was bekloppten von mir . Mir ist in den letzten Jahren aufgefallen wenn keine Quallen im Wasser sind oder ganz wenige wird auch nix gefangen. Genauso mit den Möwen sind keine Auf dem Wasser ist nix los , sind welche da wird was gefangen.
Ihr werdet mich jetzt für bekloppt erklären eventuell aber da steh ich drüber .


----------



## Teletommi (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Fisherbandit euch noch viel Glück weiterhin.
> Jetzt aber mal was bekloppten von mir . Mir ist in den letzten Jahren aufgefallen wenn keine Quallen im Wasser sind oder ganz wenige wird auch nix gefangen. Genauso mit den Möwen sind keine Auf dem Wasser ist nix los , sind welche da wird was gefangen.
> Ihr werdet mich jetzt für bekloppt erklären eventuell aber da steh ich drüber .





Ne stimmt wir haben auch nur 2 Möwen gehabt als wir den Fisch sauber gemacht haben sonst waren immer um die 30 da. Also bin ich auch bekloppt [emoji23][emoji16]


----------



## Stulle (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Bei wenig Strömung sollten Gummi Köder doch wunderbar zu führen sein


----------



## carlsberg (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Weiß ja nicht ob man daraus vielleicht  Rückschlüsse ziehen kann


----------



## SFVNOR (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Moin,

Hat jemand von Euch schon mal mit den UV-Pilkern von Eisele geangelt und welche Erfahrung damit gemacht ?

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## sunny (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Thomas aus dem Angelcentrum sagte zu mir. Du wirst den Dorsch da finden wo Futter ist.



:q:q Sehr geil!!! Das hätte ich dir auch von Hannover aus sagen können.


----------



## bootszander (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo fisherbandit1000
(du wirst den fisch dort finden wo futter ist.)
Recht hat er. 
Deshalb angle ich auch immer nachts von meinem boot aus bis zur 7m grenze gegen morgen. Da kommen die fische zum fressen.
Du hast auch recht wenn du sagts das er nicht gerade der freundlichste ist. 
Früher hatte ich vor meiner fahrt immer angerufen und gefragt ob die hornhechte schon da sind und wie es so läuft. er sagte immer top. Aber es war nicht so, die hornhechte kamen erst und gute fangtips habe ich auch von ihm noch nie erhalten.  
Daher rufe ich auch erst gar nicht mehr an. 
Noch acht oder 14 tage wenn hier der rabbs verblüht werde ich den wetterbericht verfolgen und dann kurzfristig für eine woche mit meinem boot in spotsberg aufkreuzen.


----------



## bootszander (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Und gute tips brauche ich schon lange nicht mehr. Dafür kenne ich das gewässer zu gut. Und meine tiefenkarte zeigt mir den rest. Hier hatte ich mir schon vor jahren die guten stellen eingetragen.


----------



## Stulle (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ja eigene Erfahrungen sind die besten Ratgeber häufig reicht auch ein Blick in Google earth oder die Tiefenkarte. Nur die Anfänger und ortskundige sind halt gekniffen.


----------



## SFVNOR (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Vielleicht einer der Gründe warum ich den nicht mag... Der ist mir zu unfreundlich und gute Tipps habe ich dort noch nicht erhalten. Aber egal.... Ist meine persönliche Meinung |rolleyes.
> 
> Heute war auf Grund des Windes nicht viel machbar. Um 18.00 Uhr lies der Wind nach, aber die Wellen waren noch ziemlich hoch. Wir sind gegen 18.30 Uhr dann trotzdem zu zweit raus und haben uns gegen die Wellen zur Fahrrinne "durchgekämpft". Direkt an der Hafeneinfahrt sah es relativ ruhig aus, doch bei tieferem Wasser ging noch eine Welle. Dafür war die Drift moderat und mit 100g hatte man guten Grundkontakt. 4 kleine Dorsche und einen guten "Aussteiger" waren der kleine Lohn. Morgen ist ja bereits der letzte Tag und das Wetter spielt mit. Wobei es wieder schwierig werden wird, da keine Drift herrschen wird... Wir werden sehen, ob mit der Spinnrute was geht. Ich werde berichten...



Stimmt, Er wirkt oder ist immer miesepeterich und ist sehr knapp an Worten wenn mal etwas fragt. Einen wirklich guten Tip habe auch noch nie bekommen. Das liegt vielleicht an dem Monopol was Er in Spodsbjerg hat. Egal, rein, etwas kaufen falls nötig, Würmer in die Tüte und gut ist 

Gruß und Petri für deinen letzten Tag #6


----------



## felix26 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Kleiner verspäteter Bericht:

Da ich am 03.05. und 04.05. tatsächlich frei hatte und ein Angelkollege wegen Magen- Darm nicht wie geplant am vorhergegangenen Freitag in den Agelurlaub mitfahren konnte,
bin ich mit dem Fastgenesenen am 02.05. nach Feierabend spontan hochgedüst.

Geangelt haben wir auch:

Dienstag bei 5 km/h Drift konnte man im südlichen Bereich mit 90-er Jigköpfen bzw. 100g Pilker passabel angeln.
Gefangen haben wir ca. 20 Dorsche, wobei 4 zum "mitnehmen" waren, 50-85 cm.
Ich hatte davon leider keinen erwischt, dafür einen "Ü30-Wittling":k
Gefangen hatten wir in Wassertiefen 20-24m.
Der zwischenzeitliche Regen wurde stumpf ignoriert...

Mittwoch bei ca. 2,5 km/h Drift und Sahnewetter ging es wieder Richtung Süden.
Bei gleicher Angeltiefe hatten wir 8 Dorsche zum "mitnehmen", wobei der Schnitt erheblich besser war. Beifang: wieder ein Ü30- Wittling und eine Scholle.
Besonderheiten:
Bei gut 20m Wassertiefe nach unten geschaut und ne Platte gesehen, ca. 5 m unter der Wasseroberfläche|bigeyes
Insgesamt drei der besseren Dorsche stiegen beim Ablassen oder Einholen ein.

Schade, dass ich anschließend direkt wieder packen und nach Hause fahren musste:c
Tags darauf erwischten die Angelkollegen dann nochmal 5 Dorsche zu "mitnehmen", 50-90 cm.

Befreundete Angler mit eigenem Boot, was deutlich besser ausgestattet als das unsrige war, fingen übrigens Dienstag und Mittwoch jeweils *1* einzigen Dorsch
Mit drei passionierten Langelandkennern an Bord!

Schade für die Kumpels, daher waren wir mit dem eigenen Ergebnis umso mehr zufrieden


----------



## felix26 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Normalerweise beteilige ich mich bei solchen Themen nicht.

Aber: Zu mir war der Thomas bis jetzt immer sehr freundlich und ich war die letzen zehn Jahre immer mindestens ein oder zwei Wochen auf Ll.

Dank seiner Tipps habe ich hunderte Plattfische gefangen, als absoluter Laie am Anfang hätte ich höchstwahrscheinlich nur einen Bruchteil davon gefangen.
Seine Mefo-Tipps habe ich aufgrund von Zeitmangel (zu gutes Pilkwetter) oder Faulheit nicht umgesetzt#d

Zu Tipps "auf Dorsche" möchte ich jetzt nicht klug*******rn, dafür habe ich selbst am Steg nicht nur einmal ein langes Gesicht gemacht, wenn Andere ihre Kiste an mir vorbeigeschleppt haben, beobachtet habe ich jedoch des öfteren, dass viele Leute sehr viel auf dem Wasser fahren und wenig angeln...
Top-Tipps fürs Dorscheangeln gibt es mM nach nicht, da man immer suchen muss, da dieser Fisch nun auch mal auf der Suche ist (nach Futter) außer natürlich wenn die Fische gerade auf ein ganz bestimmtes Futter scharf sind.
Man kann es jedoch auch durchaus schaffen, mit *dem *Topköder an den Dorschen vorbeizuangeln


----------



## Multe (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Hat jemand von Euch schon mal mit den UV-Pilkern von Eisele geangelt und welche Erfahrung damit gemacht ?
> 
> ...



  Ich habe schon damit gefischt und auch nicht besser gefangen - die machen in meinen Augen keinen Sinn. Fast alle andere Pilker sind auch UV aktiv und der Preis bei diesen Pilkern ist ganz einfach unverschämt hoch.|gr:
Da fische ich lieber die BLITZ - Pilker .#6


----------



## Trophy2002 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

so in 6std. heißt es Leinen los, ähhh Auto starten und dann 1250km auf nach Langeland.
Wünsche allen anderen auch eine ruhige und staufreie Fahrt.

lg Peter


----------



## Stulle (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

1250  das ist Einsatz. Petri Heil euch.


----------



## Matze 74 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> Ich habe schon damit gefischt und auch nicht besser gefangen - die machen in meinen Augen keinen Sinn. Fast alle andere Pilker sind auch UV aktiv und der Preis bei diesen Pilkern ist ganz einfach unverschämt hoch.|gr:
> Da fische ich lieber die BLITZ - Pilker .#6



Moin zusammen, 
ich muss mich da Walter anschließen, das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis steht in keiner Relation zu einander. 
Ich habe mein Pilker Sortiment komplett ausgetauscht und fische nur noch mit Blitz Pilker und hauptsächlich mit Speedy Pilkern. Meiner Meinung nach die 2 besten die auf dem Markt sind.
Allen die noch oben sind, viel Spaß und stramme Schnüre. ..... bei uns dauert es noch ein bisschen,  sind vom 02.08 - 09.08 auf der Insel. 

LG Matze |wavey:


----------



## SFVNOR (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Matze 74 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> ich muss mich da Walter anschließen, das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis steht in keiner Relation zu einander.
> Ich habe mein Pilker Sortiment komplett ausgetauscht und fische nur noch mit Blitz Pilker und hauptsächlich mit Speedy Pilkern. Meiner Meinung nach die 2 besten die auf dem Markt sind.
> Allen die noch oben sind, viel Spaß und stramme Schnüre. ..... bei uns dauert es noch ein bisschen,  sind vom 02.08 - 09.08 auf der Insel.
> ...


@Multe und Matze,

Danke für die Rückmeldung und die Erfahrungen. Ich werde also ab dem 18.06. für 2 Wochen die vorhandenen Pilker und Beifänger benutzen. 
Ich hoffe dass dann auch ein paar Platte auf den Buttlöffel einsteigen.
@Multe
Wo fängt man am besten mal einen Steinbutt ? Hatte mal in den letzen Jahren ein paar auf dem Buttlöffel aber die habe ich wieder schwimmen lassen. Einfach zu klein um geschlachtet zu werden #h Braucht man unbedingt Tobiasfische/ Sandaale ? Ich fische auf Platte grundsätzlich mit Circle Hooks und Ringlern. Habe wie von Multe vorgeschlagen mal die Garnelen versucht aber das war leider nicht erfolgreich und der Rest war beim Frühstück am nächsten Morgen im Rührei. Lecker #6
Gruß und Petri für Alle die Morgen ankommen,

Stefan


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

So, der letzte Tag wird mit Bier und Aalborger abgeschlossen |supergri. Deshlab jetzt noch eine kurze Zusammenfassung vom heutigen Tag.

Wir sind gegen 07.00 Uhr raus aus dem Hafen (ja, heute mal kein ausgiebiges Frühstück) und unser Ziel war der Bereich der letzten Tage um DW50. Wir haben dort ein kleines Plateau an der Kante zum Fahrwasser entdeckt und da lief es die letzten Tage ja ganz gut. Es ging auch gut los. Innerhalb von 1 Stunden lagen 4 Dorsche von 50cm in der Kiste. Dann kam die absolute Flaute und Null Drift... Also ab ins Fahrwasser vor DW50. Bei 30-35 Meter Tiefe kamen dann noch einmal 5 Dorsche zum mitnehmen (bis 60cm) und diverse bis 45 cm (wieder zurück) aus dem Wasser. Somit haben wir die letzten 9 Dorsche jetzt filetiert und doch noch einen einigermaßen versöhnlichen Abschluss gehabt. Beim Einholen habe ich dann noch eine Meerforelle im Mittelwasser mit dem Gufi gehakt, die aber kurz vor dem Boot den Gufi abschütteln konnte. Wäre mir auch unangenehm gewesen . So will ich keine Mefo fangen...

Fazit: ein schleppender Beginn, aber das Wetter hat entschädigt. Ich darf mich jetzt ein Jahr den Langeland Dorschkönig nennen und die Krone und Zepter tragen . 3 x Fisch des Tages und den Fisch der Tour (mit "nur" 65cm dieses Jahr) abgesahnt. Ist unser internes Duell unter Kumpels und just for fun. Wir haben viel gelacht, einen Sonnenbrand, ein paar nette Boardies kennengelernt und einmal mehr festgestellt, dass wir alles an Ködern kaufen und anbieten können- wenn der Dorsch nicht will, bringt auch Hightech nichts  (wie z.B. UV Pilker von Eisele, die ich bei EBay reinsetzen werde- ich bleibe bei Gummi). Jetzt heißte es ein Jahr warten, nämlich bis zum 06.Mai 2017. Wir freuen uns jetzt schon und wünschen bis dahin allen LL- Freunden Petri Heil!


----------



## derrik (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Stefan SFVNR , ja für Butt braucht man Tobiasfische.Wir haben unsere Butt s in der Nähe von Tranekaer oder so ähnlich gefangen. Wir sind da beim Schloß rein und dann am Strand wo mal eine Hütte stand.Die Tobiasfische haben wir gefroren mitgenommen und dann noch leicht gefroren an den Haken gemacht.Einige Kollegen von uns haben auch vom Boot aus geangelt mit Pilkrute und so genanter Carolinamontage.Das ist eine Montage mit Glaskugel und einem kleinen Blei und einem Gummifisch in Motoroil , wenn man dann anzieht dann anzieht klackt das dann immer einmal.Hat jemand fix und fertig mitgebracht.   LG


----------



## Carptigers (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hey Stefan, probier mal hier auf Butt.


----------



## Multe (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Da kannst du aber nur bei *sehr guten* Wind - und Strömungsverhältnissen hinfahren, sonst landest du auf Omø. 
Da saßen im letzten Jahr einmal eine Woche lang eine Bootsbesatzung ( _war_ _*kein* Boot von IBI_ ) fest und kamen nicht mehr zurück. Ob wohl am Nachmittag starker Wind angesagt war hat der Vermieter die Jungs ohne Warnung fahren lassen.


----------



## Alevo (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo,
wir sind am Fronleichnam-Wochenende auf Langeland.
Wahrscheinlich werden wir vor Bukkemose im Belt angeln.
Die Aussichten sind im Moment ja nicht gerade vielversprechend.

Ich hoffe die Dorsche stellen sich noch ein.

Ist die Slipanlage vor Bukkemose noch in Ordnung?

Ist sie immer noch kostenlos zu benutzen?
Ich war länger nicht dort oben.

Gruß Alex


----------



## otto57 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Slippe, die am Strand ist umsonst. Bei Morten die kostet was . Dorsch war nicht viel die letzte Woche, aber alle über 60 , kaum Kleine.
Tiefe so ab 20 Meter. Aber wie gesagt, kann auch schon wieder anders sein zu eurer Zeit. Gefangen haben wir mit Möhrchen rot 125 Gramm reichten

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Derrick
Steinbutt da sind Tobiasfische in Ordnung, der Rest Flunder ,Klische & Co nimmt gerne Wattwurm oder Seeringler .Meine besten Steinbutte sind auf Tobiasfische in der Nähe von Aerö gewesen ,die größten ""Schollen"" auch . ist ein bischen fahren aber lohnt sich  .Mein zweitgrößter Steinbutt aus der Brandung  ist Spodsbjerg links neben den Hafen direkt vor der ehemaligen Kerzenfabrik(Walter kennt sie noch) gewesen 3,8kg .das issen Drill. AUF WATTWURM .dort sind mir bisher 6 Stück an den Haken gegangen alle auf Wurm .In Böstrup gibts auch gutes Buttrevier vom Ufer. Für Steinbutt möchte ich meine alten Silstarruten 200-300g Wufgewicht 5m. mit einer Schakespear Pro 80er Rolle nicht missen . Allen die oben sind viel Fisch und wenig Wind.


----------



## Alevo (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wo holt man sich denn am Besten Wattwürmer?
Gut und Günstig?!

Gruß Alex


----------



## Windelwilli (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

In Flensburg. Oder eben selber plümpern. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Alevo schrieb:


> Wo holt man sich denn am Besten Wattwürmer?
> Gut und Günstig?!
> 
> Gruß Alex


Selber graben


----------



## otto57 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Seeringel liegen bei 10 euro das paket

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Seeringler letzte Woche je nach Angelshop 7.- oder 8.- Euro.

Wir hatten Wattis von DS Angelsport aus Flensburg, zwar etwas teurer aber sehr gute Qualität und gute Größen!


----------



## Stulle (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich War da 2 mal und nicht so begeistert von der Qualität


----------



## Alevo (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wo grabt ihr sie denn?
Wir haben uns mal welche bei Ristinge geholt. Kennt jemand noch gute Stellen?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Kegelfisch (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Langelandbegeisterte #h
Wir waren in der letzten Woche auch in Spodsbjerg . Leider waren wir aber nicht so erfolgreich . Unsere Dorsche waren zumeist zu klein . Lediglich diverse Butts konnten wir vom Boot und in der Brandung fangen . Vom Ufer hatte ich auch einen Hammerbiss , welcher aber leider wieder freikam . Wenn ich lese , daß es auch dabei vorkommen kann das Steinbutts beißen , wäre das schon mal ein Hauptverdächtiger . Aber insgesamt war auf der Ostseite der Insel schweres Uferangeln , da sehr viel Kraut unterwegs war . Vom Boot war die Drift oft sehr beachtlich , so daß wir sogar hin und wieder bei größeren Tiefen auf unsere 500 g Pilker zurückgreifen mußten . Die waren dann aber wohl als "Futterfisch" zu groß . Es gelang auch nicht Köderfische , wie Heringe zu fangen . Wir hatten zwar des öfteren größere Schwärme auf dem Echolot , aber die ignorierten unsere Heringspaternoster . Keine Ahnung , was das war - Heringe hätten gebissen . Wir konnten zumindest 4x mit unserem Böötchen rausfahren und zum Teil auch etwas weiter , aber von der Motorleistung war es bei der Drift an manchen Tagen schon grenzwertig . Aber ich glaube , daß nicht viel Dorsch da war . Die , welche wir hatten , waren auch alle sehr mager . Wir wollten am Freitag bei den Fischern in Rudkøbing Frischfisch kaufen , aber die hatten selber keinen Dorsch. Wegen Wattwürmern könnt Ihr südlich von Rudkøbing in Richtung Bagenkop zu der Bucht auf der Westseite der Insel fahren . Die Straße geht in einem Dorf ab (Name ??) . Aber graben geht kaum , da der Sand sehr mit Steinen durchsetzt ist . Nehmt Euch einen Pümpel mit . Damit geht es zu 100 % und es gibt dort richtig große Würmer . 
Unser Fazit zu diesem Kurzurlaub - wir kommen wieder und bleiben dann aber 2 Wochen . Irgendwann haben wir als Langelandneulinge dann auch genug Erfahrung mit dem Revier , um Erfolg zu haben . 
In dem Sinne viel Spaß noch ; Uwe


----------



## hansfisch (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Alevo schrieb:


> Wo grabt ihr sie denn?
> Wir haben uns mal welche bei Ristinge geholt. Kennt jemand noch gute Stellen?
> 
> Gruß Alex


Rudkobing vor der Brücke rechts unten gibt es Würmer.Mit der Spatengabel graben. War von 7.5.-14.5. mit Sohn in Spotsbjerg.   12 Dorsch ca.60cm 25 schöne Platte.Die ersten 5 Tage keinen Dorsch Gefangen.Würmer dagegen genug.  #h


----------



## Alevo (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Danke für den Tip.
Werden uns dann mal mit Würmern eindecken.

Vielleicht sieht es nächste Woche schon besser aus.


----------



## SFVNOR (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Hallo Derrick
> Steinbutt da sind Tobiasfische in Ordnung, der Rest Flunder ,Klische & Co nimmt gerne Wattwurm oder Seeringler .Meine besten Steinbutte sind auf Tobiasfische in der Nähe von Aerö gewesen ,die größten ""Schollen"" auch . ist ein bischen fahren aber lohnt sich  .Mein zweitgrößter Steinbutt aus der Brandung  ist Spodsbjerg links neben den Hafen direkt vor der ehemaligen Kerzenfabrik(Walter kennt sie noch) gewesen 3,8kg .das issen Drill. AUF WATTWURM .dort sind mir bisher 6 Stück an den Haken gegangen alle auf Wurm .In Böstrup gibts auch gutes Buttrevier vom Ufer. Für Steinbutt möchte ich meine alten Silstarruten 200-300g Wufgewicht 5m. mit einer Schakespear Pro 80er Rolle nicht missen . Allen die oben sind viel Fisch und wenig Wind.



Moin Moin,

Wir der Sandaal als Ganzes mit dem Haken am Kopf angeboten und wenn ich die Circle Hooks in Größe 2 benutze ist es OK ? Da ich ab dem 18Jun für 2 Wochen auf LL (Spodsbjerg) bin ist die beste Fangtiefe so um 7-8 Meter auf sandigen Grund ?
Sorry für die vielleicht doofen Fragen aber ich habe nach den zig Jahren auf LL noch nie gezielt auf Steinbutt geangelt.
Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## eden.d (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo,
die Hakengröße ist im allgemeinen ok. Ich würde sie aber auch von der Größe der Sandaale abhängig machen. Ich fisch auch ne Nummer Größer. Ich habe letztes Jahr mein größten Dorsch auf Sandaal gefangen. Also mit dem Beifang sollte gerechnet werden. Ich empfehle auch bei dem restlichen Material eher zu stärkeren Sachen als Beispielsweise wenn man gezielt auf Klieschen fischen will. 
Bei Tiefe und Grundbeschaffenheit tendiere ich eher zu 8-12 Meter und wenn du finden kannst, einen Sand/Stein gemischt. Dort sind die Chancen auf dein Wunschfisch größer. Du merkst es beim auftreffen des Buttlöffels(falls du mit einem fischst) wie der Grund beschaffen ist. Mit ein bißchen Feingefühl merkst du während der Trift ob es härter(steiniger Grund) oder weicher(sandiger Grund) wird. 
Ich wünsche viel Erfolg.
Wir werden es in einer Woche auch ausprobieren, wenn der Wind mit spielt. :k

Grüße Eddy


----------



## eden.d (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Was ich noch vergessen hatte. Ich ziehe die Sandaale auf den Haken so auf, wie einen Gummifisch auf einen Jighaken. Wenn du mehrere Wiederhaken hast, ist dies naturlich von Vorteil. Ansonsten kannst du auch irgendetwas, z.B. ein kleines Blättchen über den Haken stecken, dass der Sandaal nicht so leicht runter rutschen kann. Beim aktiven fischen ist dann ja eh eher ruhigeres fischen angesagt, somit sollte das halten. Ich meine damit das du nicht unbedingt deinen Köder in einem Zug 2 Meter vom Grund hoch reißen musst, wie beim Dorsch. Ich mache das zwar auf Dorsch auch nicht, aber bei manchen denkt man ja, wenn man da zuschaut, das die hinten vom Boot fallen so wie die ihren Köder anhauen. |bigeyes

Die Art wie man fischt ist allerdings jedem selber überlassen, das ist nur meine Meinung. :vik:


----------



## Multe (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

hej Stefan, du wirst niemanden finden der gezielt auf Steibutt fischt, denn die Chancen einige zu fangen ist nicht sehr groß. Alle Angler die nach Langeland fahren wollen ihre Fischkisten möglichst schnell füllen und da ist für die Steinbutts keine Zeit.
Es gibt nur ganz wenige Angler die gezielt auf Steinbutt fischen und das sind die Leute, die sehr oft und lange auf der Insel sind.
Das mit der Wassertiefe passt gar nicht. Wir fangen bei etwa  *40cm* an und fischen bis etwa *2-3m* Tiefe . Wobei die meisten Bisse bei etwa 1m kommen.
Ich benutze einen speziellen Bodentaster  und am einem ca. 1m langem Vorfach 2 kleinen Drillinge ( *12 -er* ) mit vorgeschaltetem Spin -O - Glow mit silbernen Flügeln.


----------



## inrisse (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich fahre ab 20.08.für 14 tage nach langeland und hoffe das bis dahin die angelei noch etwas besser wird 

  gruß und petri ingolf


----------



## SFVNOR (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> hej Stefan, du wirst niemanden finden der gezielt auf Steibutt fischt, denn die Chancen einige zu fangen ist nicht sehr groß. Alle Angler die nach Langeland fahren wollen ihre Fischkisten möglichst schnell füllen und da ist für die Steinbutts keine Zeit.
> Es gibt nur ganz wenige Angler die gezielt auf Steinbutt fischen und das sind die Leute, die sehr oft und lange auf der Insel sind.
> Das mit der Wassertiefe passt gar nicht. Wir fangen bei etwa  *40cm* an und fischen bis etwa *2-3m* Tiefe . Wobei die meisten Bisse bei etwa 1m kommen.
> Ich benutze einen speziellen Bodentaster  und am einem ca. 1m langem Vorfach 2 kleinen Drillinge ( *12 -er* ) mit vorgeschaltetem Spin -O - Glow mit silbernen Flügeln.



Hej Walter,

Ich nehme mir einfach die Zeit um es mal gezielt auf Steinbutt zu probieren. Ich bin kein Angler der den Tiefkühler zum Platzen bringen muss. Ich muss ja auch sehen wie ich den Fisch zu Hause verwerten kann. Sooo viele Abnehmer gibt es auch nicht.
Dasmit der Wassertife habe ich auch gelesen aber es wurde geschrieben dass die Jungs nur zum Laichen so geringe Wassertiefen bevorzugen.
Den Tip wo es gehen könnte habe ich ja schon von Dir bekommen #6

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Multe (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



inrisse schrieb:


> Ich fahre ab 20.08.für 14 tage nach langeland und hoffe das bis dahin die angelei noch etwas besser wird
> 
> gruß und petri ingolf




hej Ingolf, ob es dann noch Dorsche gibt wenn wir hochfahren ????#c
........................fraglich...;+
Gruß Walter


----------



## blue-sea (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hier auch mein Fangbericht von letzter Woche
Wir Fisherbandit schon berichtete ist Fisch da aber nur nicht richtig in Beißlaune.
Wir waren mit 8 Mann vor Ort und alle voller Vorfreude auf die Woche also ging es gleich am Sa Nachmittag los erstmal Richtung DW 50 aber es ging nicht viel nur vereinzelt ein paar gefangen so das wir nach 3 Stunden 18 Dorsche in den Kisten hatten.
Am Sonntag dann runter Richtung Bukkemose alle Tiefen abgefischt von 12-40 meter doch auch dort war nicht richtig viel zu fangen. ca 30 stück wo von der größte 80cm wa und 5.25 Kg schwer.
Am Montag dann rauf zum Bermuda Dreieck aberauch dort keine Schwerme
gefunden. Als wir wieder im Hafen waren kurzer Austausch mit anderen Anglern aber auch diese waren mit Ihren Fangergebnissen nicht wirklich zufrieden. Es sollte nach Aussage wohl am Ostwind liegen der schon ca 4 Wochen anhält.
Am Dienstag bekamen wir dann einen Tipp überhalb vom Bermuda die Rot Weise Tonne der Route H also nichts wie hin. Und was soll ich sagen nach Sichtung der Tonne waren auch schon sämtliche Angelkutter der Region dort versammelt dies sollte doch ein Anzeichen von Fisch sein und tatsächlich Fisch war da bei 33 meter somit konnten wir dort dann auch ca 50 Stück in die Kisten bekommen. Das war doch schon besser als die Tage zuvor ist nur ein weiter Ritt dorthin und für so maches kleines Boot nicht zu erreichen. Aber mit Gufi doch schwerer zu fangen als die Jahre zuvor.
Und die Drift war auch nicht stark.
Am Mittwoch sind wir dann zu Thomas ein paar Würmer geholt und mal auf Naturköder umgestellt und das brachte dann auch die Wende bei wenig Drift fingen wir doch schöne Dorsche und auch viele Platte nur die Knurhähe b.z.w Seeskorpione klauten uns die Würmer vom Haken was eine
Plage so viel hatten wir dort noch nie gefangen. 
Am Donnerstag dann starker Wind bis 6 Bft das eigendlich das Angeln nicht wirklich zu stande kam. Bis Donnertag hatten wir dann ca. 150 Dorsche mit 8 Mann zusammen.
Dann kam der Freitag was ein Wetter und Westwind kaum Drift das war dann auch die Wende und ein super Abschluß der Woche wieder hoch zur Rot weißen Tonne zwischen 27-35 metern bissen dann auch die Dorsche so wie wir es aus den letzen Jahren kannten. 99 Dorsche fanden den Weg in die Kisten. Hammer Tag und auch bei den anderen Angeln lief der lezte Tag ziemlich gut.
Farzit eine Woche Traumhaftes Angelwetter ein doch versöhnlicher Abschluss für 2016

Langeland 2017 ab 6.5 ich freue mich jetzt schon wieder drauf und hoffe das wir dann nur Westwind haben

Allen Bordies die jetzt oben sind oder dieses Jahr noch hoch fahren viel Petri und dicke Fische.


----------



## Alevo (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



hansfisch schrieb:


> Rudkobing vor der Brücke rechts unten gibt es Würmer.Mit der Spatengabel graben. War von 7.5.-14.5. mit Sohn in Spotsbjerg.   12 Dorsch ca.60cm 25 schöne Platte.Die ersten 5 Tage keinen Dorsch Gefangen.Würmer dagegen genug.  #h



'Vor der Brücke rechts' heißt von Langeland aus gesehen oder von Odense aus?

Gruß Alex


----------



## climber (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Zusammen,

da wir nicht mit eigenem Boot nach SPODSBJERG fahren können, bräuchte ich euren Rat.

1.Gibt es die Möglichkeit auf Langeland Kuttertouren zu buchen?

2.Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

3.Muss man diese im Juni vor reservieren?

Danke für eure Tipps.

Gruß climber


----------



## Multe (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



climber schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da wir nicht mit eigenem Boot nach SPODSBJERG fahren können, bräuchte ich euren Rat.
> 
> ...


----------



## climber (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Danke, reicht das dann im Juni vor Ort zu buchen?

Gruß climber


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Nach den Erfahrungen von diesem Jahr, habe ich mir überlegt für 2017 eine neue Rute mit Multirolle anzuschaffen... Bei über 30m Tiefe und 150g Jigköpfen war das dann doch anstrengend :c. Habt Ihr Empfehlungen für Ruten/ Multis für Langeland? Hat jemand eventuell sogar Erfahrung mit Inlinerruten? Ich stelle mir eine Rute in 2,40m oder besser noch 2,70m und bis 400 oder 500g Wurfgewicht. Habe mal gegoogelt, aber das ist ein komplett neues Thema für mich. Da gibt es ja solche Unterschiede, Hut ab.... Wenn jetzt die Frage nach dem Preis kommt- beides zusammen um die 200.- Euro wäre ok, kommt aber auf ein paar Euro nicht drauf an (nur nicht meiner Frau erzählen- da kostet immer alles unter 50.- Euro ).


----------



## hansfisch (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Alevo schrieb:


> 'Vor der Brücke rechts' heißt von Langeland aus gesehen oder von Odense aus?
> 
> Gruß Alex


von Langeland aus gesehen.


----------



## otto57 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nach den Erfahrungen von diesem Jahr, habe ich mir überlegt für 2017 eine neue Rute mit Multirolle anzuschaffen... Bei über 30m Tiefe und 150g Jigköpfen war das dann doch anstrengend :c. Habt Ihr Empfehlungen für Ruten/ Multis für Langeland? Hat jemand eventuell sogar Erfahrung mit Inlinerruten? Ich stelle mir eine Rute in 2,40m oder besser noch 2,70m und bis 400 oder 500g Wurfgewicht. Habe mal gegoogelt, aber das ist ein komplett neues Thema für mich. Da gibt es ja solche Unterschiede, Hut ab.... Wenn jetzt die Frage nach dem Preis kommt- beides zusammen um die 200.- Euro wäre ok, kommt aber auf ein paar Euro nicht drauf an (nur nicht meiner Frau erzählen- da kostet immer alles unter 50.- Euro ).


Ich frag dann mal deine Frau ob sie mir die Sachen verkauft für die Hälfte 25 euro

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



otto57 schrieb:


> Ich frag dann mal deine Frau ob sie mir die Sachen verkauft für die Hälfte 25 euro
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nick*Rivers (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nach den Erfahrungen von diesem Jahr, habe ich mir überlegt für 2017 eine neue Rute mit Multirolle anzuschaffen... Bei über 30m Tiefe und 150g Jigköpfen war das dann doch anstrengend :c. Habt Ihr Empfehlungen für Ruten/ Multis für Langeland? Hat jemand eventuell sogar Erfahrung mit Inlinerruten? Ich stelle mir eine Rute in 2,40m oder besser noch 2,70m und bis 400 oder 500g Wurfgewicht. Habe mal gegoogelt, aber das ist ein komplett neues Thema für mich. Da gibt es ja solche Unterschiede, Hut ab.... Wenn jetzt die Frage nach dem Preis kommt- beides zusammen um die 200.- Euro wäre ok, kommt aber auf ein paar Euro nicht drauf an (nur nicht meiner Frau erzählen- da kostet immer alles unter 50.- Euro ).




Das ist in der Tat ein sehr umfangreiches Themengebiet. 
Als Rute würde ich dir die Sealine Serie von Daiwa empfehlen und als Rolle die Avet MXL, aber da dürften 200€ nicht ganz ausreichen. Vielleicht mit Glück auf eb...Eine weiter gute und robuste Rolle ist die TLD15, die ist auch recht günstig zu bekommen und absolut empfehlenswert. Mit der Kombo kannst du auch das "Gelbe Riff" rocken oder in Norwegen dem großen Bruder vom Steinbutt Paroli bieten.


----------



## carlsberg (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@ Fisherbandit 
Ich Fische die Wft Charisma in 3m bis 420 g bin sehr zufrieden damit .
Und eine 5000 Penn  conflict


----------



## blue-sea (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich nutze meistens zwei Ruten eine normale pilke und zusätzlich zum schleppen eine 30-50 lbs Rute in 2,40 länge diese fisch ich mit einer kleinen 
Multirolle 321 Gt (penn) linkshand bei den Stationärrollen kurbelt man ja auch meistens mit der linken Hand immer ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig weil ja die Rute sich bei der Multi anderum neigt.
Zusätzlich habe ich mir, so doof wie es klingt Gewichte von 300 bis 1000 gramm gegossen diese hänge ich einfach je nach strömung unten ran. Und passend dazu für Rute und Rolle einen Rutenständer gebaut, den an der Reling fest geschraubt und gut. Somit sitzt die Rute bombenfest ich schleppe dann damit und gleichzeitig kann ich dann mit der anderen pilken.
selbst beim Fahren liegt sie im Ständer. Die Multi habe ich bespult mit einer 
25 geflochtener Hauptschnur und das Vorfach 60-70 monofil mit einem oder zwei Beifängern, denn beim schleppen kann es doch mal passieren das sich der ein oder andere Hänger nicht vermeiden läst. Die Gussformen bekommt man ja im I-Net und als Blei nehme ich altes Dachdeckerblei.
somit kann ich dann auch bei etwas mehr Unterströmung meinem Hobby nachgehen.


----------



## climber (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nach den Erfahrungen von diesem Jahr, habe ich mir überlegt für 2017 eine neue Rute mit Multirolle anzuschaffen... Bei über 30m Tiefe und 150g Jigköpfen war das dann doch anstrengend :c. Habt Ihr Empfehlungen für Ruten/ Multis für Langeland? Hat jemand eventuell sogar Erfahrung mit Inlinerruten? Ich stelle mir eine Rute in 2,40m oder besser noch 2,70m und bis 400 oder 500g Wurfgewicht. Habe mal gegoogelt, aber das ist ein komplett neues Thema für mich. Da gibt es ja solche Unterschiede, Hut ab.... Wenn jetzt die Frage nach dem Preis kommt- beides zusammen um die 200.- Euro wäre ok, kommt aber auf ein paar Euro nicht drauf an (nur nicht meiner Frau erzählen- da kostet immer alles unter 50.- Euro ).



Die weißen Daiwa's kann ich dir auch empfehlen.
Wir fischen diese und die Shimano Inliner seit Jahren ohne Probleme. Wenn es "nur" bis Dänemark geht dann reicht sicher auch eine Avet SX oder auch für Norge dann die MX.
An den kleineren Inlinern sind mittlerweile die Abu Revo NaCl und die Okumo Komodo angeschraubt.

Gruß climber


----------



## Carptigers (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi Fisher,
ich fische eine Penn TRQ Inline 30 lbs in 2,4m und eine Penn Regiment Inline 30 lbs in 2,1m.
DIe TRQ ist noch eine Ecke straffer.
Von der Daiwa würede ich abraten, da zu klobig im Vergleich zu meinen Penn Ruten.
Als Rolle Verwende ich eine Abu Revo 61 Nacl. Die ist jetzt bereits das 3 Jahr im Einsatz und hat schon mehrere KG´s bewegt ;-)
Ein Freund hat vor 2 Wochen mit fast der identischen Kombi einen Heilbutt von 2,22m gefangen. Rolle Revo Beast.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo LL Freunde, für die schwere Fischerei verwende ich die WFT 68° North Sensitive / 50-500gr. Wurfgewicht in 2,4m. Kosten 170€.  Echt eine Top Rute, ob man die noch bekommen kann, weis ich aber nicht. Vielleicht hat Gerlinger noch welche, wahrscheinlich aber nur noch in 2,1m.  Gruß Thomas


----------



## dorsch*thomas (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Habe gerade noch mal bei Gerlinger nach geschaut, auch in 2,1m ist die Rute ausverkauft.


----------



## climber (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Hi Fisher,
> ich fische eine Penn TRQ Inline 30 lbs in 2,4m und eine Penn Regiment Inline 30 lbs in 2,1m.
> DIe TRQ ist noch eine Ecke straffer.
> Von der Daiwa würede ich abraten, da zu klobig im Vergleich zu meinen Penn Ruten.
> ...



Die Daiwa Sealine 10lbs ist bestimmt nicht klobig  und die "Weiße" 50lbs ist als Heilbutt Rute fast schon ein Klassiker.
Von der Verarbeitung und Langlebigkeit gibt es kaum vergleichbares.

Gruß climbersp


----------



## dorschkillercr (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi  Fisherbandit 1000

   ich fische schon 5-6Jahre mit der Daiwa ninja interline 
   2,70m  100-300g Wg.

   Und DAM Quick 3000 LH mit 17er. rundgeflochtener.

   Die Rute ist sehr leicht und wunderbar in Aktion.

   Habe damit sehr gute Norwegen und auch LL. Erfahrungen.

   Dies soll keine Werbung sein, sondern meine persönliche 

   Erfahrung.


   Gruß dorschkillercr


----------



## Colli_HB (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt hat uns die D.n...mer willkür auch mal erwischt  Wir hätten angeblich den Fußboden kaputt gemacht. Darauf hin habe ich ein Foto angefordert. Diesen Fußboden gab es bei uns gar nicht im Haus ;-)
Die versuchen es wohl mit allen Mitteln....


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nach den Erfahrungen von diesem Jahr, habe ich mir überlegt für 2017 eine neue Rute mit Multirolle anzuschaffen... Bei über 30m Tiefe und 150g Jigköpfen war das dann doch anstrengend :c. Habt Ihr Empfehlungen für Ruten/ Multis für Langeland? Hat jemand eventuell sogar Erfahrung mit Inlinerruten? Ich stelle mir eine Rute in 2,40m oder besser noch 2,70m und bis 400 oder 500g Wurfgewicht. Habe mal gegoogelt, aber das ist ein komplett neues Thema für mich. Da gibt es ja solche Unterschiede, Hut ab.... Wenn jetzt die Frage nach dem Preis kommt- beides zusammen um die 200.- Euro wäre ok, kommt aber auf ein paar Euro nicht drauf an (nur nicht meiner Frau erzählen- da kostet immer alles unter 50.- Euro ).



Hallo Lars.Für so schweres Angeln würde ich dir eine Abu Garcia 7000  Syncro empfehlen Ich fische Nur Multirollen selbst beim Meerforellen blinkern . Besitze Nur Abu die erste 1979 bei Abu im Laden gekauft zum Lachsblinkern und durfte 2Std an deren Hausstrecke an der Mörrum fischen.Mit Aburollen kannst du wunderbar werfen mit anderen eher schlecht. Kaufe sie frühzeitig und übe das Werfen mit Monofiler 50er Schnur 100g blei und versuche bei Ebay eine alte DAM  Hypron 2,70 oder 3m mit Triggergrip zubekommen Oder gehe über Pn gib mir deine Nr ich habe vieleicht eine wie Neu übrig am Tel. Braucht man sic!h nicht die Finger Wund schreiben. Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Carptigers (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@ Climber 

1. Er sucht eine schwere Rute und keine 10lbs Spielzeugpeitsche.
2. Du weißt schon, dass die Daiwa Sealine in der Vergangenheit gerne mal gebrochen ist...
3. Im 30lbs Vergleich hat die Daiwa definitiv das Nachsehen, dafür habe ich zu lange nach passenden Ruten gesucht. 

@ Fisher es gibt glaube ich aktuell keine Inliner, die 2,70m lang ist und 30 lbs verkraftet. Bei 2,4m wird es schon schwer...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Erst einmal vielen Dank für Eure Tipps! Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass so viele hier mit Multi angeln.

Ich war gestern noch einmal unterwegs und habe mir Rollen und Ruten angeschaut. Auf einen Knüppel und eine riesengroße Rolle habe ich keinen Bock. Das ist mir alles zu schwer und macht mir dann nicht wirklich Spaß. Es gibt anscheinend eine größere Auswahl, als ich dachte. Empfohlen für "meine Zwecke" und von mir als ausreichend bewertet und somit in meiner engeren Auswahl ist jetzt die WFT Prion Inliner bis 300g in 240cm und als Rolle dazu die Penn Warfare 15 LWLC LH. Kennt jemand die Rute oder Rolle und hat Erfahrungen damit? Von den Kosten her doch überschaubar mit unter 200.- Euro und von zwei Händlern empfohlen. Meine Angst ist nur, dass ich "am falschen Ende" spare. Auf der anderen Seite will ich die wirklich nur auf LL bei starker Drift nutzen, denn eigentlich möchte ich meiner bisherigen Ausrüstung treu bleiben .


----------



## bbfishing (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin
so wie ich das sehe wirst Du die Rute vom Boot aus fischen, oder? Von daher würde ich keine Rute über 2,4 m kaufen. Eher kürzer. Ich fische für das schwere Gummifischangeln die Nordic Big Game von Savage gear und zwar die Travel Version. Liegt so um die 60-70€. Da ist dann noch Luft für eine vernünftige Rolle. Kauf blos keinen Plastikkram.
Mit zwei unterschiedlichen Spitzen bist Du gut aufgestellt. 
Falls Du doch eine Wurfrute möchtest, schau mal nach der roten Kraftwerk einfach mal googeln. 
An Rollen fische ich eigentlich nur Avets XS und MX die bekommt man über Ebay zum einigermaßen Preis. Eine ABU 6501 oder 7501 würde es aber auch tun.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Stulle (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Erst einmal vielen Dank für Eure Tipps! Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass so viele hier mit Multi angeln.
> 
> Ich war gestern noch einmal unterwegs und habe mir Rollen und Ruten angeschaut. Auf einen Knüppel und eine riesengroße Rolle habe ich keinen Bock. Das ist mir alles zu schwer und macht mir dann nicht wirklich Spaß. Es gibt anscheinend eine größere Auswahl, als ich dachte. Empfohlen für "meine Zwecke" und von mir als ausreichend bewertet und somit in meiner engeren Auswahl ist jetzt die WFT Prion Inliner bis 300g in 240cm und als Rolle dazu die Penn Warfare 15 LWLC LH. Kennt jemand die Rute oder Rolle und hat Erfahrungen damit? Von den Kosten her doch überschaubar mit unter 200.- Euro und von zwei Händlern empfohlen. Meine Angst ist nur, dass ich "am falschen Ende" spare. Auf der anderen Seite will ich die wirklich nur auf LL bei starker Drift nutzen, denn eigentlich möchte ich meiner bisherigen Ausrüstung treu bleiben .


Ich hab seit der Schulzeit eine penn die hat nie besonders viel liebe erfahren funktioniert aber immer noch tadellos. Schlechte penn Multis kenne ich keine


----------



## Multe (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

die PENN ist schon gut - wiegt aber leider über 700gr - und brauchst du den Schnurzähler ??
Ich würde von  ABU Garcia die* Hellbender* vorziehen, denn die hat im Moment den besten Blank - und der Preis stimmt auch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> die PENN ist schon gut - wiegt aber leider über 700gr - und brauchst du den Schnurzähler ??
> Ich würde von  ABU Garcia die* Hellbender* vorziehen, denn die hat im Moment den besten Blank - und der Preis stimmt auch.



Hey Walter,

ne, ohne Schnurzähler und dann wiegt die nur 504g laut Penn. Das mit der Hellblender ist ein guter tipp. Die werde ich mir mal in real anschauen.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Vom Handling und der Haltbarkeit gibt es nichts besseres als die älteren Abu Ambassadeur.z.B 6500 C3Syncro zum leichten Pilken bis 125g . Dann die 7000 C3 Syncro zum schweren Pilken und für Heilbutt und Skrei die 10.000 two Speed die bei richtigen Zug auf der Leine automatisch runterschaltet.
Die Syncro Rollen sind beim Drill in der Lage über die Kurbel den Fisch mit vorher eingestellter Bremse mit einer viertel Drehung zurück  ihn abziehen zu lassen ,Kurbel nach vorn fängt ihn wieder sanft ab.
Die Wurfeigenschaften sind ja bestens bekannt . Und: Multi wirft weiter wie Stationär. Mann muß aber länger üben  um Perrücken zu vermeiden. Ob Rechts oder Linkshand muß jeder für sich ""fühlen""


----------



## bootszander (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Langelandangler
Die wetterprognosen entsprechen meinen vorstellungen.
Morgen werde ich kommen.
Es gibt nichts besseres wie eine multi vom boot für dorsch.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

bootszander 
das stimmt . Nicht nur das man bei der Aufdrift weiter wirft vor allen Unterhandwurf , sondern gerade die Abdrift läßt sich viel gefühlvoller und mit den pilker Spielend bei nicht arretierter Rolle und Schnur nur mit den Daumen durch andrücken oder lösen  fischen . Aber man muß wie schon geschrieben Werfen üben üben üben am besten mit 80g -100g Blei in irgend einer Wiese die ersten 200 Wurf machen um Gefühl fürs Gerät zu bekommen . Hat mans drauf Fischt man keine Stationärrolle mehr .
Ich hatte Shimano , Penn, Daiwa und Co außer einer  Penn habe ich nur noch Abu Sie liegen MIR halt am besten .


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



bbfishing schrieb:


> Moin
> so wie ich das sehe wirst Du die Rute vom Boot aus fischen, oder? Von daher würde ich keine Rute über 2,4 m kaufen. Eher kürzer. Ich fische für das schwere Gummifischangeln die Nordic Big Game von Savage gear und zwar die Travel Version. Liegt so um die 60-70€. Da ist dann noch Luft für eine vernünftige Rolle. Kauf blos keinen Plastikkram.
> Mit zwei unterschiedlichen Spitzen bist Du gut aufgestellt.
> Falls Du doch eine Wurfrute möchtest, schau mal nach der roten Kraftwerk einfach mal googeln.
> ...


Hallo Klaus 
Mann sollte auch eine Schwere 3m-3.30m Rute die kein Besen ist auch dabei haben .
Wenn schweres Pilken keinen Erfolg bringt  probier ich Naturköder  mit großen Haken und Wattwurmbündel 5-8 Stück bestückt  am 2,50m Vorfachschnur 2Stück  12mm Perlmut perlen darüber 2 gelbe  500g bis 1000g Kugelblei  da sind im tiefen auch Platte wie Klodeckel mit zu holen 
Jeder hat so seine Sicht und Angelweise . 

Meine Lieblingsrute für schweres Naturköderangeln  Phanthom Formel eins  500g Wg  4.00m lang, Rollendring. langes Handteil zur Rolle hin .
allen die auch oben sind eine Gute Zeit und stramme Schüre.


----------



## climber (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Carptigers schrieb:


> @ Climber
> 
> 1. Er sucht eine schwere Rute und keine 10lbs Spielzeugpeitsche.
> 2. Du weißt schon, dass die Daiwa Sealine in der Vergangenheit gerne mal gebrochen ist...
> ...



Hi, ich rede von der 50lbs Version.
Dann einfach mal im Nachbarforum schauen, welche Fische damit gefangen wurden und über welchen Ruf die Rute verfügt.
Es gibt so viele Versionen und Sondereditionen und wenn die Rute bricht, sollte der Kollege mal seine Bremseneinstellung überdenken.

Gruß climber


----------



## bootszander (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Und wieder voll in die sch.... gegriffen.
Ich wollte heute abend nach langeland aufbrechen, wieder nix.
Nun habe ich mir den 06.06 vorgemerkt.
Und der rhein hat auch noch hochwasser. 
Nicht mal das wird einem gegönnt?


----------



## Stulle (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



bootszander schrieb:


> Und wieder voll in die sch.... gegriffen.
> Ich wollte heute abend nach langeland aufbrechen, wieder nix.
> Nun habe ich mir den 06.06 vorgemerkt.
> Und der rhein hat auch noch hochwasser.
> Nicht mal das wird einem gegönnt?


Oh schlimm was ist passiert? Chef verärgert?


----------



## tom_saywer (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Mein neues Spielzeug war im April eine Fin Nor inline ligth WG 200g in Kombination mit einer accurate BX, wobei man diese Rute nicht mehr bekommt. Leider reicht dein Budget auch nicht ganz aus. Aber ein super angeln war damit möglich. Durch ständiges Nachlassen der Schnur hat man recht guten bodenkontakt halten können


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Greenhorn (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> Ich habe schon damit gefischt und auch nicht besser gefangen - die machen in meinen Augen keinen Sinn. Fast alle andere Pilker sind auch UV aktiv und der Preis bei diesen Pilkern ist ganz einfach unverschämt hoch.|gr:
> Da fische ich lieber die BLITZ - Pilker .#6



Moin Walter, 
noch mal zum Thema UV-aktiv... 
Meinst Du, dass man mit UV-aktiven Ködern überhaupt mehr fängt?
Petri,
Jan


----------



## Multe (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

hej Jan, ich denke dem Dorsch ist das egal, denn sehr viele meiner fängigsten "Gummis" sind nicht UV - aktiv.

Bei den Meerforellen dagegen sieht es etwas anders aus, denn die fange ich fast alle auf UV - aktive Köder.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Udo Mundt (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Morgen früh geht es los!#v

Um den Autobahnstress zu vermeiden und um einen Zwischenstop am kleinen Belt einzulegen, werden wir um 4Uhr starten.


----------



## Multe (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

dann mach dir die Kisten richtig voll - genug Dorsch ist ja da. Gestern wurde richtig gut gefangen - auch schöne große Dorsche - aber *nur* vor Spodsbjerg
Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg.


----------



## Blauhai (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Auch bei uns geht´s morgen früh los Richtung LL.

Drei Jungs der BSG Fischwaid. Lasst uns noch ein paar Dorsche übrig.

Wünsche allseits "Petri Heil"


----------



## ads1 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi,
Wie schauts momentan vor Bagenkop mit dem Fisch aus ?
Wir sind vom 27ten MAi ne Woche oben.

MfG


----------



## Stulle (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das Wetter schein ja traumhaft zu werden Petri Heil allen die hoch fahren.


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Greenhorn schrieb:


> Moin Walter,
> noch mal zum Thema UV-aktiv...
> Meinst Du, dass man mit UV-aktiven Ködern überhaupt mehr fängt?
> Petri,
> Jan



Moin Jan,
da unser Walter aufgrund seiner jahrelangen Erfahrung weiss, wo der Fisch steht , kann er sehr gut mit dem Blitz etc. (nicht UV-aktiv) fischen. Auch "früher", wo die Bestandsdichte wirklich höher war, konnte man ohne UV-aktive Köder gut fangen.|rolleyes
Heute sind UV-aktive Köder nicht mehr wegzudenken, da sie beim Einsatz den Fisch aus einer weiteren Entfernung oder grösseren Umkreis anlocken. Diese Erfahrungen werden auf den Kuttern an der deutschen Ostsee oft gemacht. #6
Ich hänge mal ein Bild an (links normale Beleuchtung, rechts Schwarzlicht), wo man recht interessante Unterschiede erkennen kann. #6


----------



## Carptigers (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Also meine Blitz Pilker sind uv aktiv, aber nicht nachleuchtend.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> dann mach dir die Kisten richtig voll - genug Dorsch ist ja da. Gestern wurde richtig gut gefangen - auch schöne große Dorsche - aber *nur* vor Spodsbjerg
> Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg.



Hallo Walter
Auch im Süden gibts viel Fisch .Ich habe meinen Uttern 5,60m nur ein paarmal umsetzen müssen. Wenn Bagenkop nicht zum rausfahren gewesen ist konnte mann des öfteren Bukkemose kostenlos Slippen und rausfahren und runter ca . höhe Keldsnorfyr ganz früh im 4-5m Wasser klasse Dorsche bekommen 5bis ca7:00 Uhr ist flach gut gewesen bis 10:00 noch ein paar Zigeuner dann ist Schicht gewesen. Meine Lieblingsbrandung Heden bescherte mir die ersten Maiwochen schöne Dorsche .Notgedrungen Boot umgesetzt von Ristinge raus auf Platte,mache ich in Zukunft öfter

 Nun zu UV . Schon mal  nachgedacht was das in 20-30m tiefe bringt? 

Meine Fische gingen auf Kieler Blitz blau/silber oder gelb/rot Gummi: Kugeltwister doppelschwanz japanrot/schwarz oder Oil in 10cm  Tages ausbeute Boot 8 Stk.sind4X   11 Stk 2X  der Hammertag wo auch  9Std gefischt 38 Stk.Brandung brachte insgesamt 34 Fische  Ergebniss 30 Tage davon 21 Angeltage der18 te wegen Gesundheitscheck  Rückreise Wenn der Check es zuläßt bin ich mitte Juni wieder oben Haus habe ich ja fürs ganze Jahr 
allen die oben sind ,habt eine guteZeit und stramme Schnüre. Genießt die Zeit


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Nun zu UV . Schon mal  nachgedacht was das in 20-30m tiefe bringt?



Moin Moin, 
sicherlich habt ihr unendliche Erfahrung, aber auch mal nachgedacht, was die Fische da unten sehen und wir Menschen nicht? |bigeyes Nur mal so zur Info  
Es gibt sehr viel Informationen in I-Net bezuegl. UV-aktiv und in welchen Tiefen diese zu sehen sind etc. 
Z.B. soll ja die Farbe rot ab einer gewissen Tiefe garnicht mehr zu sehen sein (für uns Menschen !!!), aber warum fangen wir denn auf Rot oder Rot-Gruen etc. so viele Fische??? Bestimmt nicht, weil sie die Farbe nicht sehen ?? 

Aber jeder wie er will........


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Also meine Blitz Pilker sind uv aktiv, aber nicht nachleuchtend.



Moin Carptiger, 
die von mir hergestellten Pilker auf den Bildern sind (wie ich geschrieben habe) auch UV-aktiv beschichtet (wie Blitz oder Eisele, oder Speedy etc. etc. etc.)......... (nachtleuchtend sind die auch nicht  )

Viele wissen garnicht, dass sie mit UV-aktiv beschichteten Pilkern angeln. Da heisst es immer: "UV??? Ist doch Mist, ich nehme die BL...."  angeln aber nicht wissend mit UV-aktiven Pilkern :q:q

Weiterhin dickes Petri !!!! #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

..... falls es jemanden interessiert hier mal ein paar Infos. Ist gut und interessant geschrieben. |rolleyes 

http://www.uli-beyer.com/de/monstertechnik/koeder/102-farben-unter-wasser


----------



## Alevo (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

...  mal was anderes:

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit diversen Angelgeschäften direkt an der A7 Richtung Dänemark(Langeland)
Preise, Service, Beratung, Angellizenz für Dänemark, etc

Wir sind am kommenden Mittwoch auf dem Weg nach Langeland. Evtl würden wir uns noch mit verschiedenem Zubehör eindecken.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Windelwilli (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Alevo schrieb:


> ...  mal was anderes:
> 
> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit diversen Angelgeschäften direkt an der A7 Richtung Dänemark(Langeland)
> Preise, Service, Beratung, Angellizenz für Dänemark, etc
> ...



Fishermans Partner in Flensburg.
Im Scandinavian Park dirkt an der A7, letzte Ausfahrt vor der Grenze.


----------



## Carptigers (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moritz Kaltenkirchen.
Ansonsten bekommt ihr auch alles bei Thomas vor Ort.


----------



## Stulle (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wenn du auf wattwurm bestehst must du die da kaufen. Lizenzen gibt es dort genau wie auf LL billiger und bequemer ist aber fisketegen.dk Ostsee und und Norwegen äusrüstung ist auch zu bekommen genau wie im Angelzentrum. Wenn du was größeres brauchst und Auswahl suchst dann must du zu Moritz.


----------



## MS aus G (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moritz ist auch so mal einen "Abstecher" wert!!! Da einfach mal "durchschlendern" ist schon ein Erlebnis. Und eine billige Tanke gibt es in dem Einkaufscenter auch gleich noch!!! 

Du musst nur mal nach den Öffnungszeiten schauen. Ich glaube die haben ab 9Uhr geöffnet!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Alevo (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> Wenn du auf wattwurm bestehst must du die da kaufen. Lizenzen gibt es dort genau wie auf LL billiger und bequemer ist aber fisketegen.dk Ostsee und und Norwegen äusrüstung ist auch zu bekommen genau wie im Angelzentrum. Wenn du was größeres brauchst und Auswahl suchst dann must du zu Moritz.



Super Feedbacks hier - danke dafür.

Worin besteht bei fisketegen.dk der Unterschied zwischen Angelschein und Hobbyangelschein?

Was größeres wäre evtl auch drin. (Meeresrute, Rolle, Schnur...)
Wie sind da die Preise bei Moritz?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Multe (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

_Fishermans Partner in Flensburg  ???????_
Da habe ich mehr Gerät im Auto als der im Laden. 
Ich habe dort einmal einen *Spöket* gesucht  - da wusste doch der Verkäufer nicht einmal was das ist .


----------



## Multe (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Worin besteht bei fisketegen.dk der Unterschied zwischen Angelschein und Hobbyangelschein?

wenn du mit Netz ( max. 135m lang ) oder Reuse fischen willst, brauchst du den FRITIDSFISKETEGN  - kannst damit aber auch mit der Angel fischen - (Hobbyangelschein) mit dem Lystfisketegn ( "normaler " Angelschein ) darfst du nur mit der Angel fischen.


----------



## Stulle (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Alevo schrieb:


> Super Feedbacks hier - danke dafür.
> 
> Worin besteht bei fisketegen.dk der Unterschied zwischen Angelschein und Hobbyangelschein?
> 
> ...


Reusen und kleine Netze oder handangeln. Moritz kann 10-30% günstiger sein da sollte man sich aber vorher oder vor ort informieren. Besonders bei Kleinteilen aber die Auswahl ist riesig 2 Stunden solltest du dir dafür min. Nehmen besser 3 oder 4


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> _Fishermans Partner in Flensburg  ???????_
> Da habe ich mehr Gerät im Auto als der im Laden.
> Ich habe dort einmal einen *Spöket* gesucht  - da wusste doch der Verkäufer nicht einmal was das ist .



Und ich dachte schon meine Erwartungen waren zu groß an einen FP Partner, als ich da letztes Jahr in FL war... .

Moritz lohnt sich *immer-* ich wohne da nebenan .


----------



## de Lumb (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> _Fishermans Partner in Flensburg  ???????_
> Da habe ich mehr Gerät im Auto als der im Laden.
> Ich habe dort einmal einen *Spöket* gesucht  - da wusste doch der Verkäufer nicht einmal was das ist .


Den kennen die bei Wikipedia auch nicht.
Kläre uns mal auf.#6
Ich sage schon mal danke dafür.
Gruß 
de Lumb


----------



## Multe (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@ de Lumb - *Spöket *von Falkfish - einer der bekanntesten Meerforellenwobbler. Einen davon hat bestimmt jeder Mefoangler in seiner Kiste.
https://www.google.de/search?q=sp%C3%B6ket+von+falkfish&client=firefox-b&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwihytjDuu7MAhVDYpoKHURbAPUQsAQIJA&biw=1366&bih=604


----------



## Windelwilli (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> _Fishermans Partner in Flensburg  ???????_
> Da habe ich mehr Gerät im Auto als der im Laden.
> Ich habe dort einmal einen *Spöket* gesucht  - da wusste doch der Verkäufer nicht einmal was das ist .



Ja gut, mein Tackle kauf ich beim heimischen Moritz umme Ecke.
In Flensburg nur Wattis (bis jetzt immer super Qualität bekommen) und den Angelschein.
Vorteil: Ist gleich an der A7 und man braucht nicht noch kilometerlang durch SH dafür.


----------



## Alevo (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir werden wohl einen kurzen Zwischenstop bei Moritz einlegen.

Wie läufts im Moment vor Fredmose?


----------



## Stulle (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Alevo schrieb:


> Wir werden wohl einen kurzen Zwischenstop bei Moritz einlegen.


Das haben sich schon viele gedacht und dann war es dunkel als sie raus kamen


----------



## SFVNOR (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Moin,

Was benutzt Ihr zur Rollenpflege (abspülen mit klar Wasser ist schon klar). Eher Rollenfett oder Sillicon Rollenöl ? Bei dem Öl habe ich mal gelesen dass es anfängt zu harzen und beim Rollefett habe ich das Gefühl dass es dort nicht hinkommt wo es hin soll. Ich möchte die Rolle (n) nicht unbedingt aufschrauben.

Was meint Ihr ?

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Stulle (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Was benutzt Ihr zur Rollenpflege (abspülen mit klar Wasser ist schon klar). Eher Rollenfett oder Sillicon Rollenöl ? Bei dem Öl habe ich mal gelesen dass es anfängt zu harzen und beim Rollefett habe ich das Gefühl dass es dort nicht hinkommt wo es hin soll. Ich möchte die Rolle (n) nicht unbedingt aufschrauben.
> 
> ...


----------



## otto57 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Und gegen Zecken ist für alles gut

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Feine teile ballistol, Getriebe fett


----------



## Der Goldaal (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Was benutzt Ihr zur Rollenpflege (abspülen mit klar Wasser ist schon klar). Eher Rollenfett oder Sillicon Rollenöl ? Bei dem Öl habe ich mal gelesen dass es anfängt zu harzen und beim Rollefett habe ich das Gefühl dass es dort nicht hinkommt wo es hin soll. Ich möchte die Rolle (n) nicht unbedingt aufschrauben.
> 
> ...




Also eine Rolle sollte nur aufgeschraubt werden, wenn es unbedingt sein muss. Das ist wie beim menschlich Körper, wenn da erst mal Luft ran kommt....
Ballistol ist sicher super zur äußeren Pflege. Aber beim Getriebe kein Fett- oder Ölersatz. Ich meine, dass Ballistol sogar das Fett angreift.
Für Rollen (etwas bessere, die haben auch eine Ölfüllschraube) gibt es Extra Getrieböl, das sollte man dann auch benutzen


----------



## Stulle (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Also eine Rolle sollte nur aufgeschraubt werden, wenn es unbedingt sein muss. Das ist wie beim menschlich Körper, wenn da erst mal Luft ran kommt....
> Ballistol ist sicher super zur äußeren Pflege. Aber beim Getriebe kein Fett- oder Ölersatz. Ich meine, dass Ballistol sogar das Fett angreift.
> Für Rollen (etwas bessere, die haben auch eine Ölfüllschraube) gibt es Extra Getrieböl, das sollte man dann auch benutzen


Also meine bis 200€ bekommen ballistol wenn mal was hängt schnurlaufröllchen oder Bügel zb. Und aufgeschraubt hab ich in der Preisklasse schon seit jahren keine mehr. Die alten blue arc hatten hinten ein Loch da konnte ballistol rein ein paar Minuten gedreht und alles war wieder gut. Meine slammer wird wohl bald aufgemacht da muss ich mal sehen ob ich fett ran mache.


----------



## climber (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Was benutzt Ihr zur Rollenpflege (abspülen mit klar Wasser ist schon klar). Eher Rollenfett oder Sillicon Rollenöl ? Bei dem Öl habe ich mal gelesen dass es anfängt zu harzen und beim Rollefett habe ich das Gefühl dass es dort nicht hinkommt wo es hin soll. Ich möchte die Rolle (n) nicht unbedingt aufschrauben.
> 
> ...



Hallo Stefan,

ReelX und Cal's Fett, damit werden selbst gestresste Rollen aus Norge wieder i.O..

Wenn Interesse, einfach auf die Seite von 70grad schauen.

Gruß Simon


----------



## eden.d (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo, da keiner etwas schreibt, fange ich mal an.
Zur Zeit ist es wieder sehr schwierig Dorsch zu fangen. Gestern war die Drift so stark, das es dann kein Spass mehr gemacht hatte, weil nicht mal da einer gebissen hatte. 
Heute sind wir dann auf Platte gefahren. Vorne weg. Es waren Kliesche, Scholle Flunder und ein Steinbutt dabei. Aber die Masse war es auch nicht. 
Dann sind wir auf dem Rückweg im ufernahen Bereich auf Mefo gegangen. Es hatte keiner gebissen. 
Allerdings gab es bei der Aktion unmengen an Hornhechten. 
Die Windvorhersage schwankt auch sehr stark. Naja mal abwarten.

Grüße Eddy


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Eddy,

endlich mal wieder ein Bericht aus Spodsbjerg! Danke dafür #6. Auch wenn er nicht so positiv klingt und die Verhältnisse sich anscheinend noch nicht gebessert haben. Wir mussten auch suchen. Gefunden haben wir die Dorsche am Bermuda Dreieck bei 30m, westlich/nordwestlich DW50 ebenfalls bei 30m und zwischen DW50 und RW (mittig) bei 25m-26m.

Euch noch viel Erfolg!


----------



## Der Goldaal (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



eden.d schrieb:


> Hallo, da keiner etwas schreibt, fange ich mal an.
> Zur Zeit ist es wieder sehr schwierig Dorsch zu fangen. Gestern war die Drift so stark, das es dann kein Spass mehr gemacht hatte, weil nicht mal da einer gebissen hatte.
> Heute sind wir dann auf Platte gefahren. Vorne weg. Es waren Kliesche, Scholle Flunder und ein Steinbutt dabei. Aber die Masse war es auch nicht.
> Dann sind wir auf dem Rückweg im ufernahen Bereich auf Mefo gegangen. Es hatte keiner gebissen.
> ...




Danke für den Bericht. Wir lesen natürlich positive Berichte lieber, aber wollen natürlich auch wissen, wenn es nicht so läuft. Man möchte ja glauben, dass Niemand dort oben unterwegs ist, so wenig Berichte wie es gibt. Wenn die Hornhechte unterwegs sind, wird's schwierig auf Meerforelle, die Hornis sind eben in der Anzahl überlegen und gieriger.


----------



## danalf (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> Worin besteht bei fisketegen.dk der Unterschied zwischen Angelschein und Hobbyangelschein?
> 
> wenn du mit Netz ( max. 135m lang ) oder Reuse fischen willst, brauchst du den FRITIDSFISKETEGN  - kannst damit aber auch mit der Angel fischen - (Hobbyangelschein) mit dem Lystfisketegn ( "normaler " Angelschein ) darfst du nur mit der Angel fischen.



Moin Walter
Den Hobbyangelschein bekommst Du aber nur mit Wohnsitz in Dänemark und dauerhafter Aufenthaltsgenehmigung.Also nichts für Urlauber.Nicht das jemand Ärger bekommt.
Beste Grüße aus|waveyänemark


----------



## Multe (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@danalf, gibt es dich auch noch.
Ich brauche keinen FRITIDSFISKETEGN , denn für meine 3 Dorsche die ich fange reicht der normale Schein.
Sehen wir uns im Sommer ?
Gruß Walter


----------



## buttweisser (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Was benutzt Ihr zur Rollenpflege (abspülen mit klar Wasser ist schon klar). Eher Rollenfett oder Sillicon Rollenöl ? Bei dem Öl habe ich mal gelesen dass es anfängt zu harzen und beim Rollefett habe ich das Gefühl dass es dort nicht hinkommt wo es hin soll. Ich möchte die Rolle (n) nicht unbedingt aufschrauben.
> 
> ...



Irgendwann kommt man nicht daran vorbei, seine Rolle aufzuschrauben und neu zu fetten, mit einem hochwertigen, harzfreien Fett. Das Aufschrauben stört keine Rolle, im Gegenteil die Rollen werden es danken, wenn sie neu geschmiert werden. Es ist ist auch überhaupt kein Kunststück die paar Schrauben und evtl. die Mutter zu entfernen. Man sollte aber die kleinen Schrauben immer auf eine helle Unterlage legen, damit man sie auch auf dem Tisch wiederfindet. Ansonsten so wie Stulle schreibt, immer mal mit einem harzfreien Öl die äußeren beweglichen Teile einsprühen.


----------



## Alevo (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Zum Thema Angelschein:

Ich bin auf der Seite FRITIDSFISKETEGN und will mir den Angelschein online kaufen. Was trage ich denn bei Land ein? Deutschland wird gar nicht angeboten; - oder bezieht sich das Feld auf das Land in dem ich angeln möchte?
Irgendwie bin ich ein wenig irritiert.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Alevo (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

|rolleyes Habs gefunden!

Ich habe die Site auf dänisch betrachtet.

Oben rechts Deutsch ausgewählt und schon erscheint Deutschland in der Liste.

Gruß Alex


----------



## sunny (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich gehen mal davon aus, dass du einen ganz "normalen" Angelschein haben willst. Guck mal hier https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/setupAnglerFisherType.do.

@Zu spät |supergri


----------



## Greenhorn (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Bin seit rund 10 Jahren in diesem Thread mal mehr und mal weniger aktiv. 

Sehr interessant finde ich, dass man die Güte der Fänge im geliebten Belt nicht nur an den Fangberichten, sondern insbesondere auch sehr gut an den Themen ablesen kann, die wir diskutieren. 
Wenn z.B. besonders intensiv über die Freundlichkeit des örtlichen Angelladenbesitzers, die Qualität von Slipanlagen, Rollenpflege, UV-aktive oder sonstige Köder, Angelscheine, Staus und Baustellen oder die Qualität von Ferienhausvermietern diskutiert wird, dann ist es meist etwas dünner in den Fischkisten. 

Macht aber nix.


----------



## Trophy2002 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

so ich schreibe auch mal schnell von der Woche in Spodsbjerg vom 14.05. -21.05.
Eigentlich hatte wir alles, vom Tornadobzw. Windhose, Wellen, Regen, Graupel, Sonne, Wind, starke Strömung und Ententeich, dass man ohne Trifft mit 80g bis auf 30m kam. Nur eines fehlt noch, DIE DORSCHE !!!

Nach Anfahrt am Freitag dem 13.05. bei Unwetter aus Augsburg, merkte ich als Alleinfahrer mit 8m Trailer und 5 Mann im Auto, es wird immer Anstrengender die Strecke mit fast 1250km zu fahren.
Ankunft Samstag Nachmittag in Spodsbjerg, Haus bezogen , Boot ins Wasser auf seinen Liegeplatz (bekomme immer vorab per mail den Liegeplatz mitgeteilt).
Sonntag dann rechts runter hinter den Grünen Turm am Rande der Fahrrinne bei 16.18m. Gleich gingen 5 Dorsche mit 60-70cm an die Möhrchen. Die Ströum war sehr stark und nach weiteren Drifts auf gleicher Linie , nichts mehr. Am Montag alle dabei aber mit 5 Mann null Dorsch, nicht mal kleine.
Wetter war wie im Abril, Sonne fast windstill , und 30 min später Sturm und Regen so den ganzen Tag. So konnten wir dann mal am Dienstag einen Grilltag am Haus einlegen und sind später rausgefahren , aber zu starke Ströumung. Am Mittwoch links rauf wie hier beschrieben wurde hinter dem Bermudadreieck, vor der Rot/weißen Tonne gingen sehr viel Seeskorpione an den Haken. Drifft war dann gleich null. An dem Tag wurden dann doch einige Dorsch gefangen. Donnerstag wieder in der Früh da hin und ausser Seeskorpione nicht viel. 
Freitag sind auch noch mal da hin, aber der Wind legte wieder kräftig zu und die Ströumg sehr stark. man trifftete trotz Treibanker mit 7-8km. Wir fuhren zurück und haben in der nähe des 1. Tonnenpaars DW53 in flacherem Wasser gefischt. Nur einer hatte beim Nachziehen eines Grundbleis und Abzweig mit rot/sw Twister einen Biss. Er meinte erst ein Hänger, aber es zeigte sich schnell es war ein sehr schöner Dorsch. Durch die Strömung auch hier bist 8km war es schwer den Dorsch in Richtung Boot zu bekommen. Endlich zeigte sich ein schöner brauner Tangdorsch mit mind 100cm. Leider brachte wir ihn nur bis ca. 1m vor den Kescher und mit einem Schlag, öffnete er noch den Karabiner am Wirbel und verschwand schnell in die Tiefe.  Tja dann war wieder Regen angesagt, Boot aus dem Wasser holen. Habe ja nur einen Ford Galaxy und mit Frontantrieb hab ich an der Sliprampe mit meinem 2 Tonnen Gespann keine Chance. Ich fahr da dann immer in den alten hafen zur alten Sliprampe, die ist flacher. Da werden dann 2 Mann auf die Motorhaube gesetzt und 2 schieben noch mit. Das strengt aber meine Kupplung mit 242.000km trotzdem mächtig an.
Nach dem Einpacken und Hausputz ( Gedanken sind immer jetzt , ob wir alles sauber genug machen, obwohl es vor unserer Ankunft nicht so sauber war wie wenn wir abfahren). Dann um 18 Uhr Heimfahrt die wieder 19Std dauen wird. 
Der Gedanke ist wie jedes Jahr, 2500km für paar Dorsch. Bei der Ankunft daheim sage ich immer nächstes Jahr nein, aber in paar Wochen,  was interessiert mich das Geschwätz von Gestern.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Der Goldaal (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi Trophy,

das klingt alles sehr sehr anstrengend und wenig lohnend für eine Woche. Vielleicht solltest Du Dir auch mal überlegen für 2 oder 3 Wochen hoch zu fahren, um die ganze Sache etwas zu entschleunigen.
Trotzdem Danke für Deinen Bericht. Ich weiß, dass es nicht so leicht ist zu schreiben, wenn man nicht zufrieden ist. Aber auch diese Berichte sind wichtig für uns, finde ich.

@Greenhorn
Ja und bei den Urlaubsbildern gibt's mehr Naturfotos.  von der Umgebung und Sonnenuntergängen.


----------



## MS aus G (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Erstmal Dir und natürlich auch den vorherigen Berichteschreibern meinen herzlichen Dank für Eure (Fang-)Berichte.

Ja,Ja die Dorsche, die machen einem das Leben auf der Insel richtig schwer dieses Jahr!!! Bei den ständigen Wetterwechseln ist das aber eigentlich auch nicht verwunderlich. Da ich ja wieder erst im November oben bin, und auch zum Mai nichts sagen kann, lese ich momentan nur "mit". 

Aber das Dorschdilemma hatten wir, meiner Meinung, auch schon im November 2015. Wo wir im Jahr 2014 bei 5m Wassertiefe sehr gut fangen konnten (Leuchtturm Keldsnor), waren im Jahr 2015, bei gleicher Wassertemperatur, keine Dorsche zu kriegen. So zieht sich das jetzt schon durch die ganze Zeit. Im März, wo ich auch schon öfter Oben war, wurden auch im Flachen keine Dorsche gefangen. Jetzt, wo die Dorsche eigentlich wieder etwas tiefer anzutreffen sein sollten, muss man auch jeden Tag neu suchen/finden. Das ist halt dieses Jahr etwas schwierig, aber so war es eigentlich schon öfter. Das nicht jedes Jahr gleich ist, macht ja auch den Reiz aus, doch irgendwo, irgendwie, mal ganz anders, Dorsche zu überlisten!!!

Ich hoffe aber trotzdem im Herbst wird es dann wieder ein "normales" Jahr!!!

Allen die Oben sind und noch fahren ein dickes Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## SnowHH1991 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Moin,

hier auch einmal unser verspäteter Bericht. Wir waren vom 14-21.05 auf der Insel in Spodsbjerg.

Eine Kleinigkeit vorweg. Ich bin der Meinung, dass Nikolaj so langsam mal seine Bootsflotte erneuern muss. Das Alter sieht man den Limbos wirklich an. Überall klapperts und an einigen Ecken fängt es wirklich an zu gammeln. Zumindest eine Sanierung wäre drigend erforderlich m.M. nach. Kein Vergleich zu Matze's Booten auf Als.

Wir hier schon beschrieben hatten wir von Hagel über Sturm bis hin zu Hochsommer wirklich alles dabei gehabt. Wir waren relativ zeitig am Samstag vor Ort. Gegen 11:30 Uhr. War uns Novasol in den vergangenen Jahren doch immer wohl gesonnen, was einen früherern Bezug angeht, hatten wir dieses Jahr pech. Punkt 15:00 Uhr und keine Sekunde früher bekamen wir den Schlüssel. Naja....kann man nix machen.

Insgesamt haben wir in der Woche um die 40 Dorsche entnommen und ca. 20 Babys wieder in ihr Element entlassen. 

Der anfängliche Nordwind und der der zum ende herrschende Südwind haben uns ziemlich zu schaffen gemacht. Einzig bei Westwind, oder am Donnerstag bei 0 Wind, war ein anständiges Angeln möglich.

Gefischt haben wir hauptsächlich hinter der Grünen Tonne, in Tiefen von 16-40 m. Es ist kaum zu sagen gewesen, wo der Dorsch wirklich stand. Gefühlt - überall und nirgendwo.

Schweren Herzens werden wir nächstes Jahr erstmal eine Pause einlegen. Hatten wir in den letzten 3 Jahren doch immer viel Glück mit dem Wetter, ist uns dieses Jahr bewusst geworden, wie wetteranfällig das Revier wirklich ist. Mit dem SBF in der Tasche, werden wir unsere Männertour nächstes Jahr ins heimische Revier vor Großenbrode verlegen.

Tight Lines!

Timo


----------



## Stulle (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Trophy2002 schrieb:


> so ich schreibe auch mal schnell von der Woche in Spodsbjerg vom 14.05. -21.05.
> Eigentlich hatte wir alles, vom Tornadobzw. Windhose, Wellen, Regen, Graupel, Sonne, Wind, starke Strömung und Ententeich, dass man ohne Trifft mit 80g bis auf 30m kam. Nur eines fehlt noch, DIE DORSCHE !!!
> 
> Nach Anfahrt am Freitag dem 13.05. bei Unwetter aus Augsburg, merkte ich als Alleinfahrer mit 8m Trailer und 5 Mann im Auto, es wird immer Anstrengender die Strecke mit fast 1250km zu fahren.
> ...


Oh was ne schande mit dem Meter fisch. Aber immerhin ausgedrillt


----------



## Multe (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

http://seatroutguidefyn.dk/droemmefisk-fra-fyn/
*so* sehen Meerforellen aus....
Heute wurde übrigens vom Boot aus ein großer Schellfisch gefangen.....


----------



## Carptigers (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Schönes Tier!


----------



## buttweisser (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> http://seatroutguidefyn.dk/droemmefisk-fra-fyn/
> *so* sehen Meerforellen aus....
> Heute wurde übrigens vom Boot aus ein großer Schellfisch gefangen.....



Achso? Hab ich noch gar nicht gewußt, das Meerforellen so aussehen.


----------



## bootszander (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Trophy 2002
Schöner beitrag.
So sit es eben in spotsberg, jeder tag sit anders.
Die alte slipe kennen auch nur noch die alten hasen, daran sehe ich das ihr nicht das erste mal dort wart und der Adenauer-spruch auch für euch gilt. 
Aber warum nur dorsch?


----------



## RiRiester (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo LL-Fahrer,

so langsam bekomme ich kalte Füsse. Habe für August bei Nikolaj ein Boot bestellt und ein Haus in Lokkeby. Wenn ich hier so lese, wie es selbst den erfahren LL-Fahrern geht, frage ich mich langsam, ob das eine gute Idee war. 

Als Neuling war ich im August 2014 in Bukkemose bei Morten. Da konnten wir wegen Wind in 2 Wochen nur 4 Tage raus, haben dafür aber trotz unserer Unerfahrenheit sehr gut gefangen.

Kann es nicht sein, dass, wie ich meine hier irgendwo im Forum gelesen zu haben, in letzter Zeit ein Russe oder Chinese mit seinem Trawler ein paar Mal den Belt rauf und runtergefahren ist?

Petri an alle die oben sind
Richard


----------



## Der Goldaal (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> http://seatroutguidefyn.dk/droemmefisk-fra-fyn/
> *so* sehen Meerforellen aus....
> Heute wurde übrigens vom Boot aus ein großer Schellfisch gefangen.....



Schöner Fisch und schöner Drill. Das erinnert mich an mich selber, ich bin dann meistens der, der mit der Kamera rennen muss |kopfkrat

In Deutschland darf man solche Bilder kaum noch zeigen, ohne dass irgendwelche Pseudo Naturschützer Fehler bei der Behandlung des Fisches aufdecken. #q

@RiRiester
nur keinen Kopf machen und beeinflussen lassen. Am besten ohne Vorurteil und ganz locker an die Sache ran gehen. Und es gibt immer welche die schöne fische fangen, warum sollt ihr es denn nicht sein. Die meisten Erfolge habe ich, wenn ich irgendwo neu bin und völlig unbedacht an die Sache ran gehe. Je besser man sich auskennt, desto mehr macht man sich einen Kopf warum es nicht läuft oder wie es noch besser laufen könnte.


----------



## zander67 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> http://seatroutguidefyn.dk/droemmefisk-fra-fyn/
> *so* sehen Meerforellen aus....
> Heute wurde übrigens vom Boot aus ein großer Schellfisch gefangen.....



schöne Mefo, glücklicher Angler, alles richtig gemacht,#6

Petri Heil.


----------



## Stulle (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



RiRiester schrieb:


> Hallo LL-Fahrer,
> 
> so langsam bekomme ich kalte Füsse. Habe für August bei Nikolaj ein Boot bestellt und ein Haus in Lokkeby. Wenn ich hier so lese, wie es selbst den erfahren LL-Fahrern geht, frage ich mich langsam, ob das eine gute Idee war.
> 
> ...


Oder ihr seit die ersten die voll in den schwärmen stehen. Zurück könnt ihr eh nicht mehr also lieber volle kraft ran an den Fisch


----------



## Multe (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



RiRiester schrieb:


> Hallo LL-Fahrer,
> 
> so langsam bekomme ich kalte Füsse. Habe für August bei Nikolaj ein Boot bestellt und ein Haus in Lokkeby. Wenn ich hier so lese, wie es selbst den erfahren LL-Fahrern geht, frage ich mich langsam, ob das eine gute Idee war.
> 
> ...



hej Richard, da schleppt kein Chinese oder Russe im Belt rum. Dorsch gibt es mehr als genug.
Es ist jetzt halt so eine Zeit wo sie nicht so die große  Lust haben - aber das war die letzten 25 Jahre schon so.
August ist die beste Zeit um viele und vor allem richtig große Dorsche zu fangen ( wer die "Dicken" halt will) auch Plattfische gibt es genug, wenn die Strömung einmal zu stark sein sollte.
Ich bin ab 20. August in Spodsbjerg und vielleicht sehen wir uns dort beim* IBI - Sommerservice* oder kannst dich bei mir melden damit ich dir die guten Stelle sage.


----------



## danalf (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> hej Richard, da schleppt kein Chinese oder Russe im Belt rum. Dorsch gibt es mehr als genug.
> Es ist jetzt halt so eine Zeit wo sie nicht so die große  Lust haben - aber das war die letzten 25 Jahre schon so.
> August ist die beste Zeit um viele und vor allem richtig große Dorsche zu fangen ( wer die "Dicken" halt will) auch Plattfische gibt es genug, wenn die Strömung einmal zu stark sein sollte.
> Ich bin ab 20. August in Spodsbjerg und vielleicht sehen wir uns dort beim* IBI - Sommerservice* oder kannst dich bei mir melden damit ich dir die guten Stelle sage.



Kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen.Fahre auch seit 26 Jahren nach Spodsbjerg.Fische gab es immer,nur wo und wie verändert sich.Was einige falsch machen das sie kein Vertrauen in ihre Angelei haben.Man liest hier von den "Super" Ködern.Gibt es nicht.Das einzige worauf es ankommt ist die Köderführung.Viele fahren einfach drauf los zu den Stellen wo schon Boote stehen.(ausgenommen Langeland Neulinge).Ich war gestern für einen halben Tag auf Langeland,hab sicherlich den Vorteil das ich in Dänemark wohne.Bin bei einen dänischen Freund mit aufs Boot.Wir hatten in 3,5 Stunden ca.30 Dorsche gefangen,alle um 60 cm.Danach noch ne Stunde auf Platte,25 Stück sollten es werden.Alles gefangen in 8-16 Meter.Die Angelzeit war von 7 Uhr bis Mittag.Ich bevorzuge die Faulenzermethode,auswerfen und rolle zu.Große Twister mit Bleikopf um die 60 Gramm sind Unschlagbar.Anzumerken ist das die Dorsche voll reinknallen.Kein Anschlagen und nichts.Nebenbei noch eine Angel auf Plattfisch.Die letztes 2 Frühjahre war ich im selben Zeitraum wie Walter.Walter ist schon ein erfahrener und alter Hase.Ich bin auch kein Anfänger,aber gute Tricks und Tipps von Walter nehme ich auch an.Wir haben täglich Erfahrungsaustausch gemacht.Ist ja auch keine Schande.Aber wenn  man einigen anderen nach Fragen erklärt was sie verkehrt machen und am nächsten Tag sieht das sie den selben Fehler machen,fällt einen nichts mehr ein.Ich gebe auch meine "Superstellen" an andere weiter weil es mich freut wenn Anfänger auch was fangen.Ich hab doch keine Angst das sie meine Fische fangen,ist doch kein Teich.Ich denke das Walter auch ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht hat.
Aber sei es wie es sei,es ist ein Sport und soll Spaß machen,unser Hobby.
Wenn jemand was wissen will beantworte ich gerne Fragen.
Walter,ich weis noch nicht ob ich im August da bin.Mein Kumpel verlegt jetzt leider seinen Liegeplatz.Aber ich kann ja mal vorbei schauen und im Forum fragen wer ein Platz im Boot frei hat.
Viele Grüße aus Dänemark und allen ein geiles Fangjahr ohne Unfälle auf dem Wasser.
Lutz#h


----------



## SnowHH1991 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



danalf schrieb:


> Kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen.Fahre auch seit 26 Jahren nach Spodsbjerg.Fische gab es immer,nur wo und wie verändert sich.Was einige falsch machen das sie kein Vertrauen in ihre Angelei haben.Man liest hier von den "Super" Ködern.Gibt es nicht.Das einzige worauf es ankommt ist die Köderführung.Viele fahren einfach drauf los zu den Stellen wo schon Boote stehen.(ausgenommen Langeland Neulinge).Ich war gestern für einen halben Tag auf Langeland,hab sicherlich den Vorteil das ich in Dänemark wohne.Bin bei einen dänischen Freund mit aufs Boot.Wir hatten in 3,5 Stunden ca.30 Dorsche gefangen,alle um 60 cm.Danach noch ne Stunde auf Platte,25 Stück sollten es werden.Alles gefangen in 8-16 Meter.Die Angelzeit war von 7 Uhr bis Mittag.Ich bevorzuge die Faulenzermethode,auswerfen und rolle zu.Große Twister mit Bleikopf um die 60 Gramm sind Unschlagbar.Anzumerken ist das die Dorsche voll reinknallen.Kein Anschlagen und nichts.Nebenbei noch eine Angel auf Plattfisch.Die letztes 2 Frühjahre war ich im selben Zeitraum wie Walter.Walter ist schon ein erfahrener und alter Hase.Ich bin auch kein Anfänger,aber gute Tricks und Tipps von Walter nehme ich auch an.Wir haben täglich Erfahrungsaustausch gemacht.Ist ja auch keine Schande.Aber wenn  man einigen anderen nach Fragen erklärt was sie verkehrt machen und am nächsten Tag sieht das sie den selben Fehler machen,fällt einen nichts mehr ein.Ich gebe auch meine "Superstellen" an andere weiter weil es mich freut wenn Anfänger auch was fangen.Ich hab doch keine Angst das sie meine Fische fangen,ist doch kein Teich.Ich denke das Walter auch ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht hat.
> Aber sei es wie es sei,es ist ein Sport und soll Spaß machen,unser Hobby.
> Wenn jemand was wissen will beantworte ich gerne Fragen.
> Walter,ich weis noch nicht ob ich im August da bin.Mein Kumpel verlegt jetzt leider seinen Liegeplatz.Aber ich kann ja mal vorbei schauen und im Forum fragen wer ein Platz im Boot frei hat.
> ...



Petri zu der Strecke.

Kann ich so unterschreiben. Wenn man teilweise sieht, wie auf manchen Booten "gepilkt" wird wie verrückt, kann man schon mit dem Kopf schütteln - Immer schön 4m Hub .... das kann nix werden. Auswerfen, Rolle dicht und mit kleinen Sprüngen übern Grund hüpfen lassen. In der Abdrift (wenn man denn eine schöne drift macht), hängen lassen und gelegentlich mal zupfen. Mehr muss nicht.:m


----------



## SFVNOR (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Moin,

Ich habe in der Angelwoche gelesen dass das Mindestmaß für Dorsche auf 35 cm gesenkt werden soll ? #q Machen die Dänen da mit ?
Ich finde das Mindestmaß von 38 cm schon mehr wie grenzwertig |gr: 
Die Jungs haben dann ja nicht mal mehr die Chance auf ein erstes Mal :c

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Multe (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Mein Mindestmaß ist* 55cm* und dabei bleibe ich.:vik:


----------



## Stulle (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Mehr würde es bringen wenn die dicken Muttis mit 75+ drinnen bleiben die produzieren viel mehr und bessere Eier
Aber in anderen Teilen gehen sie ja schon mit 30 mit [emoji20]


----------



## Multe (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> Mehr würde es bringen wenn die dicken Muttis mit 75+ drinnen bleiben die produzieren viel mehr und bessere Eier
> Aber in anderen Teilen gehen sie ja schon mit 30 mit [emoji20]




die dicken Dorsche bleiben bei mir auch in ihrem Element. Das Fleisch von einem jungen Kalb#6 schmeckt ja auch besser wie von einer alten Kuh.;+


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> die dicken Dorsche bleiben bei mir auch in ihrem Element. Das Fleisch von einem jungen Kalb#6 schmeckt ja auch besser wie von einer alten Kuh.;+



In Sachen Fisch geb ich Dir Recht.

Aber mit der Kuh muss ich Dir widersprechen:

Ein schönes Ochsenkotelett ist tausendmal aromatischer, als ein dröges Stück Kalbsfleisch.


----------



## Multe (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ein schönes Ochsenkotelett ist tausendmal aromatischer, als ein dröges Stück Kalbsfleisch.

*das stimmt natürlich  #6 -* ist ja auch nur eine Redensart


----------



## Multe (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich habe gerade die letzten neuen Jigköpfe gepulvert...................  ( fast )  alles klar für August #6#6


----------



## Stulle (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade die letzten neuen Jigköpfe gepulvert...................  ( fast )  alles klar für August #6#6








Versuche ich mich auch gerade dran


----------



## danalf (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade die letzten neuen Jigköpfe gepulvert...................  ( fast )  alles klar für August #6#6



Moin Walter
Wie viele sind für mich bei?|kopfkrat
Ist doch was zu machen mit nen Kasten Heineken,oder was.:q
Hab ein Angebot bekommen mit zu fahren,werde dann wohl mal vorbei kommen.
Beste Grüße aus Dänemark.Lutz


----------



## Multe (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Lutz . du bekommsr einige* aber * - ohne Bier .


----------



## Ostseeteufel (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

So wir sind denn auch in Spodsbjerg angekommen!|wavey:
  Waren um 10:00Uhr im Hafen und haben uns mal das treiben da angesehen.
  Um 11:00uhr hatten wir unser Boot klargemacht und sind zum Reisebüro.
  Man kann ja mal Fragen und siehe da um 12:00 Uhr bekamen wir den Schlüssel.
  Also erstmals alles auspacken und verstauen, dann wider ab in den Hafen.
  Hier gab es erst mal einen Risted Pölser. Anschließend noch mal zur Tonne DW53
  Weiter wollten wir nicht es war noch sehr wellig, wurde aber besser. Leider nicht mit den Dorschen.
  Es waren aber auch reichlich Netze am Standort
  In den knapp 1,5 Stunden nicht mal ein zupfen, also wieder rein und ein bisschen campione lig schlafen!
  Da der Wettergott uns nicht ganz so hold sein wir wollen wir morgenfrüh noch mal raus!
  Soll ja bis ca. 12:00Uhr gehen dann schauen wir mal.




  Gruß aus Spodsbjerg #h#h#h


----------



## Fischnix (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. Wir wollen in zwei Wochen eine Woche auf Langeland bzw. Samsø verbringen. Wir wollen das spontan entscheiden. Werde abends / Nachts auf MeFo angeln. Bekommt man auf Langeland spontan ein Boot wenn man mal Lust hat rauszufahren? Bzw. gibt es auf Samsø überhaupt einen Verleih?

Wäre nett wenn Ihr mir da helfen könntet.


----------



## Stulle (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Auf LL ist da wohl noch Hochsaison spontan ein Boot wird schwierig


----------



## SFVNOR (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@Fischnix

Kann mich da @Stulle nur anschließen. Ich denke Ihr sollt Euch die Location schnell überlegen und mal die Bootsverleiher auf LL abklappern. Einfach mal Googeln *Bootsverleih Langeland* Da gibt es einige Ergebnisse #h
Dennoch denke ich dass es in der Zeit nur mit einer Reservierung zu machen ist falls es überhaupt noch freie Boote gibt #c
Es kommt natürlich auch noch auf den Preis an |supergri
Falls es mit dem Boot nicht klappt geht vielleicht auh eine Angeltour mit dem Kutter von Spodsbjerg. Da empfehle ich aber auch eine Anmeldung. Einfach mal im *Angelzentrum Langeland* nachfragen.

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## eden.d (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo wir sind gestern durch den Stau auf der A10 spät rein. 
Hier ein kleiner Bericht von der zweiten Wochenhälfte.
Die Dorsche waren sehr vereinzelt, meist nur sehr früh bis früh zu fangen und dann max.eine Hand voll. Und alle um die 60. Man unterhält sich ja mit vielen. Unser Nachbarboot hatte mal 9 über 60cm. Zu Fünft! Alle um die 50 Meter. Das war schon viel...:g 
Plattfisch ging echt gut. Flundern und Schollen waren gut gemischt und dick.
Und wer drauf steht Hornis ohne Ende. Wir haben mal ein paar Stunden drauf gefischt und dann gleich frisch geräuchert, ein Traum...:k
Dafür natürlich kein Mefo Biss oder Nachläufer gehabt. 
Fazit: Auch wenn es vereinzelt gute Tage auf Dorsch gibt/gab, war es die letzten 2 Jahre wesentlich einfacher Dorsch zu fangen. 
Aber der Urlaub dient der Erholung und nicht der Kühltruhe! 
Am letzten sehr sonnigen Freitag ging es dann noch spontan baden, war sehr erfrischend und schön. :vik:
Allen die oben sind oder noch hoch fahren viel Erfolg...

Grüße Eddy


----------



## Alevo (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Dann will ich hier mal meine Erfahrungen wiedergeben:
Mittwoch Abend waren wir dann am Ferienhaus und sind dann Donnerstag morgen gleich an der Slippe in Bukkmose raus gefahren.
Ab 18 Meter haben wir dann mit Jig's, Einzelpilker und Paternoster versucht einige Dorsche ins Boot zu bekommen.
Ergebnis:
10 Dorsche, 1Wittling - aber kein wirklich großer dabei.
Am Nachmittag Wattis suchen und am Abend beim Brandungsangeln noch drei 'kleine' Schollen mitgenommen.
Freitag morgen sind wir dann in Spodsbjerg raus, weil wir mit unserem Boot in Bukkemose ziemlich Probleme hatten, es bei etwas stärkerer Brandung vernünftig auf den Trailer zu bekommen.
Von Spodsbjerg aus haben wir uns dann über DW50 bis zum Bermuda-Dreieck vorgetastet.
1 guter Biss, der aber nicht bis zum Boot gehalten hat. 1 Durchschnittsdorsch und auf der Rückfahrt in der Nähe von DW50 noch einen schönen knapp 80er auf Jig (Schwarzer Kopf, roter Schwanz).

Am Nachmittag sind wir dann noch mal bei halb ablandigem Wind von Bukkemose raus bis zur Fahrrinne gefahren. Dort war bei ziemlich Wellengang kein ordentliches Angeln möglich. Also zurück um im Landschatten bei unter 10 Meter Tiefe ein paar Driften anzutesten. Außer einem Sandaal war aber kein Fisch ins Boot zu bekommen.
Also wieder Raus und ins Ferienhaus.
Samstag haben wir dann einen ausgiebigen Schlaf genossen, Taschen gepackt und ab nach Hause.

Insgesamt haben wir (3 Erwachsene, 1 Kind), knapp 10 Kilo Fisch mitgenommen. Zusätzlich noch die Beutel mit den Dorschköpfen(Fischsuppe) und der Leber (Pastete)

Alles in Allem sind wir zufrieden auch wenn wir schon mal wesentlich besser gefangen haben.

Die Dorsch beißen oft nur vereinzelt, 1 Biss bei einer Drift heißt nicht, das es bei der selben Drift noch mal beißt.

'Gute', viel versprechende Stellen auf dem Echolotschirm bringen nicht den Erhofften Fisch zu Tage.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Trophy2002 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@bootszander
Ja das waren noch Zeiten im alten Hafen. Da hab ich miterlebt wie vom neuen Hafen nichts zu sehen war und später zu gesehen, wie die Bagger die Molen aufgeschüttet haben. Wir lagen damals direkt neben der Sliprampe an der Spundwand mit einer 8Ps Nussschale. Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, wie ich zum 1. mal am gelben Turm war und der gedanke , was passiert , wenn das Boot jetzt auseinander bricht. 
Es war damals anstrengend, die vollen Kunstoffwannen mit Dorschen auf die Spundwand zu heben. 
Lach heute ist das ja besser , auch das alte Kreuz , würde das nicht mehr packen und die fast leeren Wannen, lassen sich perfekt am neuen Steg aus den Booten heben :q


----------



## danalf (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> Lutz . du bekommsr einige* aber * - ohne Bier .



Danke Walter,aber ein Willkommensbier ist wohl drin:m
Lutz


----------



## Multe (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

hej Lutz, natürlich trinken wir einen (oder 2 ) - ich hab ja immer genug *CARL`s Special*.


----------



## Thymallus93 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir sind vom 18 Juni bis 25 Juni in Spodsbjerg. Ich fahre dieses Jahr das erste Mal hoch. Die anderen seit 25 Jahren, als Jungfischer (23j) wollte ich den älteren Herren ein wenig unter die Arme greifen, da die Erfolge bei ihnen zu wünschen übrig ließen in den letzten Jahren. Hab schon einige Tipps von Multe ergattern können. Allerdings wird mir immer mehr bewusst, dass die wirklichen Fangtipps sehr kurzweilig sind. Ist irgendjemand zu der selben Zeit oben? Wir kommen aus Passau und wollen natürlich die 1200km nicht mit leeren Kisten heimfahren |supergri


----------



## Rainhart (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo zusammen,
erstmals an alle danke für die vielen und hilfreichen Tipps, Berichte und Hinweise.
@Thymallus93: Wir sind aus Hauzenberg und fahren zur gleichen Zeit zum 8.mal nach Bagenkop. Vielleicht begegnen wir uns die Woche mal oben auf Langeland!
Ein Bekannter von mir ist diese Woche droben, ich habe gestern mit ihm telefoniert, es geht überhaupt nichts (ausser der Ostwind). Die Leute im Hafen sagen, dass seit 5Wochen die angelei auf Dorsch sehr schwierig ist.
Frage: Kann mir jemand Tipps geben mit welchen Blinker, Wobbler usw. Mefos und Hornhechte gefangen werden bzw. die Technik mit der ihr auf die angelt?

Welcher Wind ist eurer Meinung nach der günstigste bzw. fängigste auf LL?

Wir waren 2014 das letzte mal oben, die ersten Tage hat jeder im Schnitt so 5Dorsche am Tag gefangen. An einem Tag dann, als wir früh morgens rausfuhren, hatte ich von einem im Hafen zufällig gehört „Zitat: heute geht was, schau wie die Fahnen im Wind stehen“ Die Fahnen standen wenn man die Insel auf der Karte anschaut nach links ins Landesinnere, ich denke der Wind kam an diesem Tag von Süd - Osten!?
Und genau so war es, rausgefahren um die Spitze rum und auf 15-25m hat es überall gebissen, teilweise hatte jeder im Boot einen Dorsch von 40-100cm, das war der Wahnsinn, nach 2std waren die 3 Kübel voll. Richtung Mittag zu legte sich der Wind und der „Spuk“ war wieder vorbei. Die nächsten Stunden und den nächsten Tag war wieder suchen angesagt.

zu den Ködern: Wir hatten Pilker 40-150g, Möhrchen, Lunker City, Get Ringer und alles mögliche dabei. Meine Meinung: Wenn der Dorsch da ist, beisst er auf alles was ihm vors Maul kommt. Am besagten Tag, fing jeder, obwohl wir verschiedene Köder dran hatten.

So jetzt hoffe ich mal auf Antworten und sage im Voraus schon mal danke dafür.


----------



## nowortg (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo zusammen,

wir werden vom 11.06.2016 bis 25.06.2016 in Bagenkop sein. Mal sehen, was das gibt.

Stets Petri Heil

Jens


----------



## Der Goldaal (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@ Reinhart
Natürlich gibt es Zeiten wo dem Dorsch egal ist, was man ihm anbietet und beißt dann auf "alles". Aber diese Zeiten sind nicht unbedingt die Regel und deswegen geht es darum den Köder zu finden, der funktioniert,  wenn die Tierchen etwas wählerisch oder zickig sind.
Da liegt dann auch die wahre Stärke derjenigen die "immer" fangen und denen, die dann hier fragen (ich auch).


----------



## wulliw (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

hallo. wir ( meine frau und ich, 2 hunde und eine katze) sind auch vom 11. bis 25 juni auf langeland. direkt am botofte strand steht unser nettes häuschen. mal sehen wen wir alles treffen hier aus dem board. wir haben ja nun einen recht guten strand nur ca 150 m vor der haustür.#h

bis denne auf langeland 

euer wulli#h#h#h#h


----------



## Thymallus93 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ist ja der Wahnsinn wie klein die Welt ist @Rainhart.

Ich habe mich auch schon damit abgefunden, dass nicht viel auf Dorsch geht, möchte deshalb einige Platte mit heim bringen. 

Würde mich auch interessieren mit welchem Gerät ich am besten vom Ufer aus auf Platte angle. 

Hab 2 Feeder Ruten mit 3,90m 150gr 
Oder doch eher Spinnruten mit 2,70m 60gr 

Rollen hab ich 3000 Daiwa Rollen, mit 180m Schnurfassung und 18er geflochtener oder 30 Monofil. 

Köder weiß ich eigentlich bescheid, Buttlöffel mit Ringler/Watti 

Was würdet ihr empfehlen? 

Natürlich nehm ich die Bootsruten mit 300gr trotzdem mit falls die Dorsche doch in Beißlust sind. 


Ich freue mich so oder so auf den Urlaub :m:g


----------



## Helmand (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Thymallus93 schrieb:


> Wir sind vom 18 Juni bis 25 Juni in Spodsbjerg. Ich fahre dieses Jahr das erste Mal hoch. Die anderen seit 25 Jahren, als Jungfischer (23j) wollte ich den älteren Herren ein wenig unter die Arme greifen, da die Erfolge bei ihnen zu wünschen übrig ließen in den letzten Jahren. Hab schon einige Tipps von Multe ergattern können. Allerdings wird mir immer mehr bewusst, dass die wirklichen Fangtipps sehr kurzweilig sind. Ist irgendjemand zu der selben Zeit oben? Wir kommen aus Passau und wollen natürlich die 1200km nicht mit leeren Kisten heimfahren |supergri



Hey Thymallus93,

Wir sind vom 18. - 25.6.16 auch in Spodsbjerg. Insgesamt 12 gewichtige Herren mit 3 Autos (BOR - Kennzeichen) und 2 großen Limbos von Nico.  In den letzten Jahren haben wir um die Zeit immer ordentlich Dorsch gefangen - wenn das Wetter uns auf den Belt gelassen hat. Wir fischen überwiegend mit kleinen bis mittleren Gummis an eher leichten Köpfen von 50 - 120 Gramm. Dann aber keine Tannenbäume dran, damit die Dinger auch schön unten laufen.  Gerne auch eine Garnele (Reker) zusätzlich auf den Haken, das mögen die Gesellen auch bei heiklen Bedingungen. Gibt gelegentlich schöne Platte oder auch mal Köhler, Makrele oder Hornhecht als Beifang. Mal sehen ob das auch in diesem Jahr funktioniert...
Vielleicht ergibt sich ja im Hafen mal ein kleiner Plausch bei einem kühlen Blonden.
Grüße und Euch eine tolle Woche!
Andreas


----------



## Thymallus93 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Freut mich, danke für die Tipps. Dann werden wir uns garantiert über die Wege laufen. Und zu einem kühlen Blonden hab ich noch nie nein gesagt. 
Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## Rainhart (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Helmand und Thymallus, wir sind auch von 18-25.06 oben. Unser Haus ist direkt in Bagenkop. Wir haben einen weissen 9Sitzer mit Kennzeichen PA-MC. Wir werden uns bestimmt oben mal übern Weg laufen, ansonsten könnten wir ja je nach Verfügbarkeit vom Internet mal unsere Erfahrungen per Chat austauschen.
 Also Petri Heil an alle, die Vorfreude ist immer die schönste, gruß R.


----------



## Stulle (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Thymallus93 schrieb:


> Ist ja der Wahnsinn wie klein die Welt ist @Rainhart.
> 
> Ich habe mich auch schon damit abgefunden, dass nicht viel auf Dorsch geht, möchte deshalb einige Platte mit heim bringen.
> 
> ...



Die Feeder gehen gut mit laufblei wenn der wind es zuläst 40-80 gr solltest du schon werfen können damit.


----------



## Stulle (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Rainhart schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> erstmals an alle danke für die vielen und hilfreichen Tipps, Berichte und Hinweise.
> @Thymallus93: Wir sind aus Hauzenberg und fahren zur gleichen Zeit zum 8.mal nach Bagenkop. Vielleicht begegnen wir uns die Woche mal oben auf Langeland!
> Ein Bekannter von mir ist diese Woche droben, ich habe gestern mit ihm telefoniert, es geht überhaupt nichts (ausser der Ostwind). Die Leute im Hafen sagen, dass seit 5Wochen die angelei auf Dorsch sehr schwierig ist.
> ...



Spöket, Fight, Flash, Gladsax, Gno usw. und auf horni alles in silber silber/blau was schlank ist mefo und dorsch silber oder rot/schwarz


----------



## ole-brumm (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Mal ne andere Frage! Für mich geht es am 9.7 endlich wieder für zwei Wochen auf nach LL. Dieses mal bin ich in Lökkeby und fahre mit meinem Boot von Spodsbjerg aus raus. Ist zufällig noch jemand vom Board zu diesem Zeitraum dort?


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Mein Vater ist momentan mit seinen Freunden in Bagenkop. Die bekommen keine Dorsche zu Gesicht. Alle meine Tipps haben nichts gebracht. Scheint schwierig zu sein. Wobei ich weiß, das einige Leute immer Ihre Fische fangen. Geht mir meistens auch so. Aber auch mein Vater fährt seit 30 Jahren auf die Insel. So verzweifelt war er noch nie.


----------



## MS aus G (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@Aalzeimer,

Dein Vater sollte versuchen an die beiden Tonnen vor Bukkemose zu kommen!!! Ist zwar ein weiter Ritt und nur zu empfehlen, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ruhig ist, aber es sollte sich lohnen. Das Phänomen hatte mein Bruder auch im März. Vor Bagenkop und auch beim Leuchtturm nichts oder nur sehr wenig zu fangen, aber an den Bukkemose-Tonnen haben sie doch ganz gut gefangen. Aber wie gesagt, nur wenn der Wind es zulässt!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hab mal den ganzen persönlichen Stress rausgelöscht und bitte das zukünftig zu unterlassen.
Macht persönliches untereinander und nicht öffentlich bei uns aus.
Danke.


----------



## Helmand (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Mein Vater ist momentan mit seinen Freunden in Bagenkop. Die bekommen keine Dorsche zu Gesicht. Alle meine Tipps haben nichts gebracht. Scheint schwierig zu sein. Wobei ich weiß, das einige Leute immer Ihre Fische fangen. Geht mir meistens auch so. Aber auch mein Vater fährt seit 30 Jahren auf die Insel. So verzweifelt war er noch nie.



Habe mal ein aktuelles Foto von heute bei IBI gemopst, sieht doch mit den Dorschen ganz gut aus! Die Jungs sind aus unserem Ort, fahren also auch nur gelegentlich an den Belt... Im Zweifel mal bei Nico oder im Hafen etwas mit den Kollegen plauschen.


----------



## Nilemann11 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

N54°59'24.08"
E011°01'14.99"
(54.9900, 011.0208)

Da schipperte heute vor Langeland die Seho rum, zwischen Dagelökke und Botofte.
jetzt gerade höhe Sonderbro.

vielleicht stellen sie ja auf Facebook Fangergebnisse ein.

gruß Markus


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @Aalzeimer,
> 
> Dein Vater sollte versuchen an die beiden Tonnen vor Bukkemose zu kommen!!! Ist zwar ein weiter Ritt und nur zu empfehlen, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ruhig ist, aber es sollte sich lohnen. Das Phänomen hatte mein Bruder auch im März. Vor Bagenkop und auch beim Leuchtturm nichts oder nur sehr wenig zu fangen, aber an den Bukkemose-Tonnen haben sie doch ganz gut gefangen. Aber wie gesagt, nur wenn der Wind es zulässt!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Das ist auch der Bereich an dem wir uns immer Aufhalten. Die Fahrerei ist meinem Vater aber zu weit. Obwohl die Tonnen vorm Leuchturm hinter Gulstav auch gut funktionieren und von Bagenkop auch meist erste Anlaufstelle sind. Aber wie gesagt, suchen und probieren, dass ist halt nicht die Stärke meines alten Herren. Mit Mitte 70 sehen die das halt entspannter.

 Was allerdings irgendwelche geposteten Bilder und unglaubliche Fangberichte angeht, es bleibt immer ein bisschen Skepsis. Die anderen Angler im Hafen schauen in die Röhre, die Gespräche mit den Fischern ergeben, dass kaum Dorsch gefangen wird (Bagenkop!). Sicherlich wird es einige wenige geben die "gut" fangen. Das spiegelt aber nicht das Bild für den "Normalangler" wieder. Ich selber war Ende April da, wir haben ganz ordentlich gefangen. Hatten es schon viel besser, aber auch schon viel schlechter. Aber es war viel suchen und probieren dabei. Ich denke, es ist schon ein schwieriges Jahr. Aber so kann es halt kommen. Ich bin selber schon regelmäßig seit über 20 Jahren auf der Insel und denke, dass ich weiß wovon ich spreche.


----------



## Nilemann11 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

gerade jetzt (Seho)

N54°39'05.72"
E010°50'26.73"
(54.6516, 010.8408)

3,5 NM 352° vor Gulstav


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich hab nun langsam von diesem Gezicke hier die Schnauze aber richtig voll und von dem gegenseitigen Anmachen!

*Und das gilt für alle.*.

eden.d hat sich eben bei mir gemeldet und gemeint, es wäre doch klar, dass sein Text nun wirklich offensichtlich ironisch und zudem mit Smileys versehen sei! 

Dazu:
Egal mit viel Smilies:
Du hast hier klar eine Firma der Fälschung beschuldigt, obwohl Du wusstest, dass Du was Falsches schreibst - das geht gar nicht und ist auch juristisch verfolgbar!
Und ein Smilie kennzeichnet nix als "ironisch", schon gar nicht die von Dir verwendeten  -und  dass das nicht als "Ironie" erstanden wurde, hast Du ja auch schon mitbekommen.

Macht doch keinensolchen Scheixxx, mit dem ihr euch selber in die Bredouille bringt, Mensch!

Ich lösch diesen ganzen Dreck jetzt, und wer DESWEGEN seine Schreibfinger nicht stillhalten kann oder will (ob hier oder im Mommark-Thread, wo einige das meinen hintragen zu müssen), der hat SOFORT und ohne weitere Warnung erst mal ne Zeitlang Pause.

Dass momentan weder auf Langeland noch im kleinen Belt ALLGEMEIN gut gefangen wird, sollte jeder inzwischen mitbekommen haben, ebenso, dass gute Fänge erst deutlich östlich Fehmarn kommen.

Dass es deswegen trotzdem auch in schlechten Zeiten Angler gibt, die gut, besser oder sehr gut fangen, war auch schon immer so, und ist keinerlei Grund, mir hier als Mod Stress zu machen.

Benehmt euch gefälligst alle nicht wie im Kindergarten hier, wenn ihr den Stress nicht mit mir wollt.

Ansage!

Nicht zu diskutieren!

Zu befolgen!

Und ich lösch jetzt den ganzen Dreck raus.

Schreibt gefälligst wieder normal und geht auch normal und vor allem den Regeln entprechend miteinander um.


----------



## Stulle (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Nilemann11 schrieb:


> gerade jetzt (Seho)
> 
> N54°39'05.72"
> E010°50'26.73"
> ...




|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat ist das nicht mitten in der Fahrrinne bei 30m+


----------



## buttweisser (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

[edit by Admin]


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil, so gibts halt wie angekündigt Punkte.
Und NOCHMAL (zum dritten Mal jetzt)) mein explizite Anweisung:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ansage!
> 
> *Nicht zu diskutieren!*
> 
> ...


----------



## hansenfight (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

[edit Mod]


----------



## MS aus G (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@all,

gibt es denn nicht mal "normale" Beiträge hier im Trööt, ohne das ein Mod eingreifen muss!?! 

Als wir noch vom Kleinboot in Bukkemose geslippt haben, gab es auch sehr große Unterschiede in der Fangausbeute. Mal standen die Dorsche flacher, dann haben wir sie gefangen, mal standen sie tiefer, dann hatte Spodsbjerg die Nase vorn!!! So ist das nunmal mit "unseren" Dorschen!!! 

Daraus jetzt einen "Kleinkrieg" zu machen, bringt doch niemanden weiter. 

Das die Dorsche dieses Jahr nicht so beißen, wie sie sollten, hat wohl jeder, der dieses Jahr da war, wohl schon bemerkt!?! Oder auch nicht!?!

Über die Gründe lässt sich halt nur spekulieren!!! 

Ich hoffe das die Dorsche sich bis in den November, wenn ich oben bin, wieder beruhigt haben, genau wie ich hoffe, das sich dieser Trööt mit all seinen Tipps, wieder beruhigt. Denn es ist doch immer eine gute Hilfestellung, auch für die, die "nur" mitlesen!!! 

In diesem Sinne, allen ein dickes Petri

Grüße Mario


----------



## Benserker (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Um mal wieder sachlich zu werden... Am 11.6. geht's los zu Morten... Freuen uns riesig und hoffen dass sich die Fänge noch bessern... Mega Bock...


----------



## MS aus G (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@Benserker,

slippt Ihr selber, oder fahrt Ihr aus Bagenkop!?!

Beim selbstslippen, habt Ihr, meiner Meinung, das gute Revier ja quasi vor der Haustür, oder fahrt nördlich, bis kurz vor das Wäldchen. Vor der kleinen Steilküste sollte es eigentlich was geben, oder halt an den Tonnen.

Von Bagenkop ist es wohl momentan schwieriger, da kommt ihr bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter in den Belt. Und sollte es mal richtig gutes Wetter sein versucht zu den Tonnen vor Bukkemose zu kommen!!! 

Gruß Mario


----------



## Ayu (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir fahren auch nächste Woche nach spodsbjerg! Wie sieht es aus mit Makrelen und Köhler? Wäre ja eine gute Alternative falls Dorsch nicht so gut läuft.

Gruß Ralle


----------



## wulliw (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

auch ich bin ab dem 11 . 6 für 2 wochen  oben.
gut zu erkennen an einem
 grauen opel vectra kombi mit H-AI .und einer schwarzen dachbox .
mit sicherheit öfter mal am botofte strand anzutreffen . weil  wir dort unser haus haben .
dann bis nächste woche. mal sehen wenn ich so alles treffe hier aus dem board. 
gruß wulli#h#h


----------



## bootszander (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

wulliv
Ich werd wohl hoffentlich ein paar tage früher da sein.
Zu erkennen an meinem firmenwagen Gebäudemanagement.
Wo dein strand ist weiß ich auch nach so vielen jahren noch immer nicht? Ich kenne mich halt nur auf dem wasser aus.
gruß Bootszander


----------



## Benserker (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @Benserker,
> 
> slippt Ihr selber, oder fahrt Ihr aus Bagenkop!?!
> 
> ...



Wir slippen... Sind jetzt das 6. Jahr dort und bislang hat es immer gut geklappt mit dem Fisch


----------



## Zander_Ulli (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> gibt es denn nicht mal "normale" Beiträge hier im Trööt, ohne das ein Mod eingreifen muss!?!
> 
> ...



Hallo Mario,

hatte mir dieses Jahr auch schon überlegt mal im November 
hochzufahren. Wollte dann den Dorschen vom Ufer aus nachstellen.
Die Boote von Ibi sind zu der Zeit schon aus dem Wasser. Angelt ihr dann
Auch vom Ufer aus? Kommen zu der Jahreszeit die Dorsche auch 
hauptsächlich morgens/abends ans Ufer oder kann man auch tagsüber 
Dorsche fangen? 

@All: Verleiht jemand auch noch im November Boote auf LL ?
Kann natürlich auch sein dass sich das wettertechnisch zu der Zeit
nicht lohnt.

Viele Grüße Ulli |wavey:


----------



## Stulle (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Vereinzelt auch Tagsüber aber am besten ist 2 stunden vor und nach sonnenuntergang. Flundern gehen auf wurm natürlich den ganzen tag, nachts kommen auch mal dorsche dazu


----------



## MS aus G (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@Zander_Ulli,

wir sind vom 5.-12.November in Bagenkop und fahren natürlich mit dem Boot raus. Torben Hansen und auch Haus und Boot haben zu der Zeit noch einige Boote im Wasser. Ob die noch Boote frei haben weis ich natürlich nicht.

Ja das mit dem, vom Ufer aus, kann ich Dir jetzt so leider noch nicht sagen. Normalerweise schon, aber seit letztem Jahr ist das leider so eine Sache. 2014 konnten wir sehr gut Ufernah fangen, bis runter auf 3m vom Boot aus. Im letzten November hingegen fing das ganze an schwierig zu werden und zog/zieht sich bis jetzt hin. An der selben Stelle bei der selben Wassertemperatur war nichts zu holen. Da war Suchen angesagt, aber wirklich gefunden haben wir nicht. Konnten zwar jeden Tag Dorsche fangen, aber 9st. war Wochenbestleistung bei 4 Anglern!!! Dafür stimmte die Größe, es waren überwiegend Fische von 65-75cm!!!

Das mit dem "lohnen" ist so eine Sache. Letztes Jahr war die erste Woche top, jeden Tag rausgefahren, in der zweiten Woche waren es dann nur 3 Tage!!! Allerdings muss ich immer wieder betonen, das wir sehr gut mit unserem Vermieter können. Es wurde dann nur ein Boot die Woche berechnet. Dieses Jahr im März hat er jemanden gesucht, der seine Boote einfährt für die Saison, und ist dabei auch auf uns gekommen. Ich konnte zwar leider beruflich nicht aber 4 andere aus unserer Truppe haben sich über eine günstige (nur Benzin) LL-Woche gefreut!!! Jeden Tag ein anderes Boot ist auch mal ganz interessant.

Gruß Mario


----------



## spodsbjerg (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> gibt es denn nicht mal "normale" Beiträge hier im Trööt, ohne das ein Mod eingreifen muss!?!
> Denn es ist doch immer eine gute Hilfestellung, auch für die, die "nur" mitlesen!!!


 
Ich lese hier auch "nur" noch mit.........vielleicht weil sonst noch mehr gelöscht werden würde


----------



## dorsch*thomas (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo LL Freude, hat schon Jemand von euch was von Makrelen - Fängen gehört? Müsste ja eigentlich langsam losgehen. Gruß Thomas


----------



## wulliw (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



bootszander schrieb:


> wulliv
> Ich werd wohl hoffentlich ein paar tage früher da sein.
> Zu erkennen an meinem firmenwagen Gebäudemanagement.
> Wo dein strand ist weiß ich auch nach so vielen jahren noch immer nicht? Ich kenne mich halt nur auf dem wasser aus.
> gruß Bootszander





moisen bootszander. in Tranekaer vor dem Schloß rechts rein und den Botofte Strandvej bis zum ende durch.

55.000707, 10.892841

gruß wulli|wavey:


----------



## buttweisser (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @Benserker,
> 
> slippt Ihr selber, oder fahrt Ihr aus Bagenkop!?!
> 
> ...



Zwischen Keldsnor/Lunden und der Fahrrinne ist noch eine Rinne. Die Kanten und der Bereich vor den Kanten sind im Sommer oft sehr gut. Auch die tote Rute funktioniert im Sommer besser als zu den anderen Jahreszeiten. Die Marstalbucht  Richtung Aero ist auch ein guter Sommerplatz.


----------



## angelseb (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Sehr gute Tipps. 
Nur von Bukkemose aus scheint die Marstalbucht eher unerreichbar...

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit der toten Rute gemacht?
Und welche Montagen / Köder nutzt ihr auf der toten Rute?

Schöne Grüße
Seb


----------



## Rainhart (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Servus Jungs(und Mädels falls welche mitlesen), mein Bekannter ist zurück aus LL. Sie haben zu 6. von Samstag bis Mittwoch geangelt. Gefangen haben sie 4Dorsch, 3Hornhechte und 3Platten. Bei den Mitfahrern handelt es sich um erfahrene LL Angler, die schon bestimmt 25-30x oben waren. Es war mit Abstand das schlechteste Fangergebnis das sie jemals hatten. Am Freitag fährt nochmals eine Gruppe aus meinen Bekanntenkreis hoch, wenn ich Neuigkeiten habe, schreibe ich sie rein.
Gefangen haben sie die 4Dorsche auf Beifänger (Farbe Motoroil Pepper). Die Platten haben sie auf Wattwurm gefangen. Geangelt haben sie von Spodsberg bis hoch in Richtung Fehmarn in allen Tiefen. Das Wetter war hervorragend, die Drift auch sehr gut(vielleicht kann das wer bestätigen, der auch oben war). Die Fischer im Hafen meinten, sie hoffen dass der Sommerdorsch kommt. Bin gespannt wie es weitergeht  bis demnächst, allen ein kräftiges Petri.


----------



## buttweisser (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Rainhart schrieb:


> Servus Jungs(und Mädels falls welche mitlesen), mein Bekannter ist zurück aus LL. Sie haben zu 6. von Samstag bis Mittwoch geangelt. Gefangen haben sie 4Dorsch, 3Hornhechte und 3Platten. Bei den Mitfahrern handelt es sich um erfahrene LL Angler, die schon bestimmt 25-30x oben waren. Es war mit Abstand das schlechteste Fangergebnis das sie jemals hatten. Am Freitag fährt nochmals eine Gruppe aus meinen Bekanntenkreis hoch, wenn ich Neuigkeiten habe, schreibe ich sie rein.
> Gefangen haben sie die 4Dorsche auf Beifänger (Farbe Motoroil Pepper). Die Platten haben sie auf Wattwurm gefangen. Geangelt haben sie von Spodsberg bis hoch in Richtung Fehmarn in allen Tiefen. Das Wetter war hervorragend, die Drift auch sehr gut(vielleicht kann das wer bestätigen, der auch oben war). Die Fischer im Hafen meinten, sie hoffen dass der Sommerdorsch kommt. Bin gespannt wie es weitergeht  bis demnächst, allen ein kräftiges Petri.



Danke für die Info, das sieht ja immer noch recht mau aus. Ein Bekannter von mir fährt auch am Wochenende hoch (Bagenkop). Wenn er sich meldet, gebe ich mal Bescheid.


----------



## Stulle (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Rainhart schrieb:


> Servus Jungs(und Mädels falls welche mitlesen), mein Bekannter ist zurück aus LL. Sie haben zu 6. von Samstag bis Mittwoch geangelt. Gefangen haben sie 4Dorsch, 3Hornhechte und 3Platten. Bei den Mitfahrern handelt es sich um erfahrene LL Angler, die schon bestimmt 25-30x oben waren. Es war mit Abstand das schlechteste Fangergebnis das sie jemals hatten. Am Freitag fährt nochmals eine Gruppe aus meinen Bekanntenkreis hoch, wenn ich Neuigkeiten habe, schreibe ich sie rein.
> Gefangen haben sie die 4Dorsche auf Beifänger (Farbe Motoroil Pepper). Die Platten haben sie auf Wattwurm gefangen. Geangelt haben sie von Spodsberg bis hoch in Richtung Fehmarn in allen Tiefen. Das Wetter war hervorragend, die Drift auch sehr gut(vielleicht kann das wer bestätigen, der auch oben war). Die Fischer im Hafen meinten, sie hoffen dass der Sommerdorsch kommt. Bin gespannt wie es weitergeht  bis demnächst, allen ein kräftiges Petri.


Hoch Richtung fehmarn? Hast dich da vertippt oder hatte ich Jahre lang Geographie umsonst [emoji12]


----------



## buttweisser (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Seb,

es gibt mit der toten Rute natürlich auch die verschiedensten Möglichkeiten.

Z.B. Gufi oder Pilker mit 2 Jigs usw. Dann gibt es noch solche überdimensionierten "Heringsvorfächer".  Sind natürlich nicht für Hering gedacht, sondern für Dorsch und Co. Die sehen nur aus wie Heringsvorfächer, haben aber größere Haken. Die Dinger gehen manchmal richtig gut und den Makrelen und Köhler gefallen die Teile auch. Unten einen Pilker ran und einfach hängen lassen. Kannst damit natürlich auch aktiv angeln .


----------



## Stulle (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Und nicht vergessen die Rute gut zu sichern. Die Bisse oder auch nur ein Hänger können die schnell ins Wasser ziehen.


----------



## Rainhart (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> Hoch Richtung fehmarn? Hast dich da vertippt oder hatte ich Jahre lang Geographie umsonst [emoji12]


runter meinte ich natürlich


----------



## Stulle (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Rainhart schrieb:


> runter meinte ich natürlich


Richtung Brücke versucht keiner oder ? Als Schüler hatten wir da herforragend gefangen.


----------



## angelseb (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> Und nicht vergessen die Rute gut zu sichern. Die Bisse oder auch nur ein Hänger können die schnell ins Wasser ziehen.



Jo, das könnte sehr ärgerlich werden... #q


----------



## eden.d (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo, ich persönlich finde es bis zur Brücke sehr weit, wenn der Startpunkt Spodsbjerg ist. Da muss man wirklich je nach Wetterlage, Strömungsverhältnissen und Wellenhöhe, aufpassen das man genug Sprit an Bord hat. 
Wir sind vor 2 Wochen nicht über die Spitze LL's hinaus gekommen. Bei uns war aber der Grunde das wir den Tag auf Platte waren und die Drift in Richtung Norden war und fast parallel zum Ufer verlief. Schwupp die Wupp bist du recht zügig weit oben. 
Das wäre eine langsame aber spritsparende Variante! 
Freunde waren letztes Jahr von Lohals aus unterwegs und sind immer Richtung Brücke, sie meinten die Fischvielfalt sei schön gewesen. Sie hatten Dorsche und Makrelen und je nach Grundbeschaffenheit gingen auch Platte. Von allen Arten keine großen Schwärme, aber sie waren deffinitiv zufrieden.
Aktuelle Infos zu Fängen von der Brücke habe ich aber auch nicht.

Grüße Eddy


----------



## bootszander (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Wulliw
Ich werde mich morgen aufmachen. Die windvorhersagen sagen mir zu. Ob ich da schon mal war? Vom wasser aus ja. Aber macht nichts. Mich wirst du jeden morgen im filetierhaus sehen und mein boot ist mit seiner tarnfarbe fürs meer nicht gerade passend angezogen daher wohl gut zu sehen im hafen.
Trotzdem meine Mob: Nr. 01632675896 wenn du mich mal nicht in reichweite des hafens findest.


----------



## Der Goldaal (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



bootszander schrieb:


> Hallo Wulliw
> Ich werde mich morgen aufmachen. Die windvorhersagen sagen mir zu. Ob ich da schon mal war? Vom wasser aus ja. Aber macht nichts. Mich wirst du jeden morgen im filetierhaus sehen und mein boot ist mit seiner tarnfarbe fürs meer nicht gerade passend angezogen daher wohl gut zu sehen im hafen.
> Trotzdem meine Mob: Nr. XXX wenn du mich mal nicht in reichweite des hafens findest.



Hey Bootzander,
das geht mich zwar absolut nichts an, aber Deine Tel. würde ich nur über PN verschicken und nicht hier öffentlich machen. Das könnte sich irgendwann mal als Fehler raus stellen. |rolleyes


----------



## bootszander (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Goldaal
Da hast du schon auf der einen seite recht?
Nur was bringt es mir(?) wenn auf jeder visittenkarte, auf meinem Firmenwagen und auf jeder rechnung die ich schreibe meine tel. Nr. zu sehen sind?
Trotzdem danke und weiterhin petri heil.


----------



## Rainhart (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo zusammen,
 weiss jemand etwas bezüglich Makrelenfänge?
 Welcher Wind wäre der bessere, hat da jemand Erfahrung?
 Danke für die Antwort!
 VG R


----------



## bootszander (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

So, langeland ich komme.
Morgen früh wird der jahresschein geholt und dann bekommt ein boot wieder salzwasser zu spühren. 
Mal sehen ob es wirklich so schlecht beißt wie gesagt?


----------



## Stulle (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



bootszander schrieb:


> So, langeland ich komme.
> Morgen früh wird der jahresschein geholt und dann bekommt ein boot wieder salzwasser zu spühren.
> Mal sehen ob es wirklich so schlecht beißt wie gesagt?


Würden sich sicher alle freuen wenn du rausfindest was man anders machen soll.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Erst einmal ein Hallo an alle.

Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob es neue Infos zu den Fänger rund um Langeland gibt.
Ich möchte gar keinen Stellen erfahren, mich interessiert nur, wenn es fische gibt, welche Arten momentan beissen.
Fahre am Samstag das erste mal nach Langeland (Bagenkop) und würde ungern fischlos bleiben.
Mit kurzen Info's würde es mir sicher leichter fallen, mich auf eine fischart zu konzentrieren anstatt alles auf alles zu versuchen.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Rohrbacher (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem wir letztes Jahr einen Versuch ab Spodsbjerg gewagt hatten, starten wir am Samstag zu dritt wieder ab unserem alten Revier Bagenkop. Die Aussichten sind zwar nicht so toll, aber wir lassen uns überraschen. Angeltechnisch haben wir uns aber schon mal auf Platten eingestellt. 
Fangberichte (oder auch Nichtfangberichte) folgen...

Gruß Rohrbacher


----------



## angelseb (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin moin!

Wir starten am Samstag in Richtung "Fanggründe"... (Berichte werden folgen...)

Aber noch ne ganz andere Frage:
Für Sturm und zu hohe Wellen wollen einige von uns die Forellenteiche aufsuchen. Kennt jemand einen schönen Teich auf der Insel? Meine Erfahrungen sind gleich null. Weiß nur, dass es bei Bukkemose hinterm Golfplatz einen gibt / geben soll...

Schöne Grüße Seb


----------



## ole-brumm (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



angelseb schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> 
> Wir starten am Samstag in Richtung "Fanggründe"... (Berichte werden folgen...)
> 
> ...




Ich bin zwar nicht so der Forellenteichangler aber hin und wieder kommt es auch vor. 
Also der bei Bukkemose ist zwar schön gelegen, aber schau dir mal den in/bei Spodsbjerg an, oberhalb vom Hafen.

Gruss Olli


----------



## buttweisser (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Nimm bei Wind lieber was für die Brandung mit. In Dovns Klint wirst du sicherlich schöne Platten fangen.


----------



## angelseb (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Nimm bei Wind lieber was für die Brandung mit. In Dovns Klint wirst du sicherlich schöne Platten fangen.



Ja das machen wir ja auch...
Aber es wollen halt einige lieber Forellen angeln. Halt jeder wie er mag!


----------



## exstralsunder (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



angelseb schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> 
> . Weiß nur, dass es bei Bukkemose hinterm Golfplatz einen gibt / geben soll...
> 
> Schöne Grüße Seb



Ja den gibt es . Siehe Bild.
Wunderschön gelegen und Fisch ist auch reichlich drin.
Großes ABER: die Fische sind ungenießbar!
Jeder Muffelkarpfen aus dem Dorfteich schmeckt da besser.
Ich hatte vorletztes Jahr und auch letztes Jahr die leidigen Erfahrungen machen müssen, dass die Fische nicht schmecken.
Wirklich Schade ums Geld.
Geht lieber in die Brandung oder irgendwo um die Ecke, wo es nicht so Windig ist.
Den Spodsbjerger See hab ich zwar schon begutachtet, aber noch nicht beangelt.

[edit Mod: gelöscht. Bitte keine Fremdbilder einstellen sondern verlinken.]


----------



## Der Goldaal (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



angelseb schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> 
> Wir starten am Samstag in Richtung "Fanggründe"... (Berichte werden folgen...)
> 
> ...


Hej,
Blue Rock! Der See liegt zwar nicht auf der Insel, ist aber nicht so weit Weg und der Weg lohnt sich, finde ich.
Da kann man sich zwischen unterschiedlichen Seen und Fischarten entscheiden. Zusätzlich gibt es auch einen künstlichen Flußlauf für Fliegenfischer. Wann der Flußlauf in Betrieb ist,  weiß ich aber nicht, als wir oben waren, war er immer trocken gelegt. Wir waren aber auch immer zu den kälteren Jahreszeiten dort. Also wenn Forellensee, dann dort 

http://www.bluerock.dk/


----------



## ole-brumm (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Ja den gibt es . Siehe Bild.
> Wunderschön gelegen und Fisch ist auch reichlich drin.
> Großes ABER: die Fische sind ungenießbar!
> Jeder Muffelkarpfen aus dem Dorfteich schmeckt da besser.
> ...




Ja, die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht, die Fische schmecken zum k.....


----------



## eden.d (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich muss mal gegenteilig argumentieren. Hwir hatten vor 2 Jahren dort gefangen und dieses Jahr haben wir sie gleich frisch vor Ort verzehrt. Wir haben auch 2 Filets geräuchert. Wir konnten uns nicht beschweren.
Was mir immer auffällt. Selbst bei nur 12-15 Grad kühlen manche ihre Fische die 4h Angelzeit gar nicht. Da geht schon viel Qualität verloren.
Abed macht selber eure Erfahrung. 
Wir fanden den in Spodsbjerg zu teuer und hatten zu Dritt keinen einzigen Biss. 
Viel Erfolg trotzdem....#6

Eddy


----------



## mirko.nbg (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Kleiner Bericht:

Wir waren vom 21.5-04.6.16 für zwei Wochen zum Angeln auf Langeland.
Gefangen haben wir ca 1/3 Dorsch gegenüber dem letztem Jahr.
Aber dafür waren die meisten bei 55-60cm und der größte lag in diesem Jahr bei 75cm.
War uns die Strömung zuviel haben wir südl. des grünen Turms eine herrliche Sandbank mit wunderbaren Plattfischen.
Dort waren wir in der regel alleine,da die meisten Richtung Hafen geangelt haben.
Einen Tag haben wir einen Schönen Steinbutt an der oberfläche gesehen. Genau darauf habe ich gewartet,da ich mich mal informiert habe wie man diese "Dinger" fängt.
Hatten zufällig vorher einen Sandaal gehaakt und aufgehoben.
Also probierte ich die Montage.......das ende vom Lied,mein Kumpel hatte in den 2 Wochen 2 Steinbutt mit Buttlöffel auf Wurm gefangen,und ich hatte das nachsehen......
Zudem war die größte Scholle bei 46cm,beim ausnehmen staunten wir nicht schlecht,es kamen 5 Sandaale hervor.
Die Dorsche waren diesmal "Zickig" hast mal welche gefunden 2-3 mal die Drift wiederholt und Ende.
Aber wir hatten jeden Tag Fisch in der Trühe.
Einmal sogar ein Plattfisch auf Gummifisch,sowie eine Makrele von 42 cm.
Es waren supern 2 Wochen mit ca 3 Stunden Regen,ansonsten hat die Sonne die Oberhand gehabt. Auch Nebel war mal dabei,dank guter nautischer Ausrüstung auch kein Problem.
Ansonsten hatten wir einen Ausfalltag wegen Wind,da die Sonne dabei schien haben wir mal die Insel erkundet.War auch mal nicht schlecht,denn wir sind jeden Tag um 4 Uhr aufgestanden und um 5 Uhr ausgelaufen.Nachmittags noch ein Bier zum Grillen........An dem Ausfalltag haben wir unser Haus schon für nächstes Jahr gebucht!

Wünsche allen noch viel Erfolg!

Gruß Mirko


----------



## MS aus G (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Danke Mirko für Deinen Bericht!!!

Macht doch etwas Hoffnung, das es noch Dorsche gibt!!! Vielleicht werden der Sommer und Herbst ja doch wieder "normal"!!!

Ich würde momentan jedem empfehlen flexibel zu bleiben, und es nicht auf Teufel komm raus auf eine Fischart zu versuchen. Bleiben die Erfolge auf eine Fischart aus es ruhig, wie Mirko es auch schon schrieb, auf eine Andere probieren. Irgendwas geht wohl immer!!!

Zu den Fopu´s auf der Insel, das ist wohl "Geschmacksache". Wir waren schon an beiden. Haben in beiden gefangen. Es haben auch alle Forellen geschmeckt, wobei wir immer in den kälteren Jahreszeiten an den Teichen waren (März oder Oktober). Persönlich gefallen hat mir der Spodsbjerger Teich besser, aber der in Bukkemose ist auch nicht schlecht und mit etwas Glück kann man (haben wir) auch vereinzelt schöne Zander fangen. Der Spodsbjerger ist etwas teurer gewesen, wobei wir schon 7-8Jahre an keinem Teich mehr waren, sondern es dann lieber vom Ufer aus auf Mefo´s versucht haben, zwar noch nicht mit dem gewünschten Erfolg, ist aber doch spannender als einfach zu warten bis so eine eingesetzte Forelle beißt!!! Das ist aber nur meine eigene Meinung. 

Gruß Mario


----------



## mirko.nbg (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Was mir an den Dorschen aufviel,das sie relativ schlank waren.
Ich habe vor Jahren mal die schlechte Zeit auf Fehmarn mit den Dorschfängen miterlebt.
Haben wir in 3 Jahren am Stück doch jedes Jahr immer ca die hälfte gefangen,im letztem Jahr haben wir zu dritt nur 21 Dorsche an 10 Angeltagen gefangen. Die tendenz konnte ich in den Langeland Foren auch verfolgen(war vor meiner LL Zeit).
Aber beim ausnehmen viel uns auf das die Dorschmägen leer waren.Keine Fischchen oder Krabben einfach nix.Entweder ist gerade sowas wie "Ramadan" oder die Strömung hat jegliches Futtertier noch Norwegen geschwemmt.#c#c#c#c

Das einzigste was wir gefunden haben in 2 Dorschen war je ein abhanden gekommener Gummijig. Und auch noch jeweils die selbe Bauart.......was es nicht so alles gibt

Gruß Mirko


----------



## climber (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Zusammen,

in 14 Tagen geht es für uns dann auch das erste Mal nach Langeland. :q

Am Samstag stand ein interessanter Beitrag im Hamburger Abendblatt, vielleicht erklärt dies einiges zur derzeitigen Diskussion zum Thema "Dorschfang".

Zitat:
"Nach Angaben des Fischereibiologen Zimmermann ist in der deutschen und dänischen Ostsee der Dorschnachwuchs flächendeckend auf weniger als zehn Prozent der Vorjahre zurückgegangen. "Das ist der schlechteste Wert seit Messbeginn im Jahr 1994", sagte er."

Sonst einfach mal nach dem Artikel googeln.

Gruß climber


----------



## Der Goldaal (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Danke Climber,

da ich den Bericht sehr interessant fand, hier mal der Link:

http://www.abendblatt.de/region/article207641739/Fischer-sollen-weniger-Dorsch-fangen.html


----------



## Torstenh (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Im Bezug auf Mirko s Beitrag, ich war im Herbst in Deutschland auf Dorsch und habe auch gut gefangen, was die Stückzahl und Größe angeht. Aber da ist mir schon aufgefallen das die Fische unnatürlich schlank waren. Hat das noch wer beobachtet?


----------



## Stefan W. (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir waren dieses Jahr anfang April für eine Woche auf Langeland.  Da habe ich mich auch schon über die leeren Mägen gewundert.  Dachte das es nur so eine Phase ist, weil wir zu der Zeit meistens Ostwind hatten. Ist aber schon merkwürdig das es schon wieder oder immer noch so ist. Irgendwas muß die Dorsche ja sozusagen auf dem Magen schlagen, das sue nicht so richtig Lust zum Fressen haben


----------



## RiRiester (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Vielleicht hat das alles mit den starken Salzwassereinbrüchen im Winter 2014 und 2015 zu tun (http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/mecklenburg-vorpommern/Erneuter-Salzwasser-Einbruch-in-die-Ostsee,ostsee476.html  und http://literatur.thuenen.de/digbib_extern/dn055311.pdf).

Gruß Richard


----------



## pennfanatic (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stefan W. schrieb:


> Wir waren dieses Jahr anfang April für eine Woche auf Langeland.  Da habe ich mich auch schon über die leeren Mägen gewundert.  Dachte das es nur so eine Phase ist, weil wir zu der Zeit meistens Ostwind hatten. Ist aber schon merkwürdig das es schon wieder oder immer noch so ist. Irgendwas muß die Dorsche ja sozusagen auf dem Magen schlagen, das sue nicht so richtig Lust zum Fressen haben



Vielleicht ist aber auch zu wenig zum fressen da!  Siehe oben#c


----------



## Stefan W. (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Glaube ich nicht. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Krebse ausgestorben sind und vorallem gibt es ja genug Plattfische. Habe schon genug in Dorschmägen gefunden. Wenn sie kein Bock haben zu fressen, woran es auch liegen mag, können wir Angler noch so verführische Köder ins Wasser halten, die beißen dann einfach nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stefan W. schrieb:


> Wir waren dieses Jahr anfang April für eine Woche auf Langeland.  Da habe ich mich auch schon über die leeren Mägen gewundert.  Dachte das es nur so eine Phase ist, weil wir zu der Zeit meistens Ostwind hatten. Ist aber schon merkwürdig das es schon wieder oder immer noch so ist. Irgendwas muß die Dorsche ja sozusagen auf dem Magen schlagen, das sue nicht so richtig Lust zum Fressen haben



Das hatte ich ja auch bereits Anfang Mai während unserer Tour beobachtet! 



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Am Dienstag waren die Mägen alle leer, gestern  hingegen voll mit Krebsen. Die Krebse lagen alle in unserem Eimer...  Dienstag waren die Dorsche auch sehr schlank/ eingefallen. Gestern sahen  die deutlich besser aus.



Die sind fressfaul. Warum? Hoffentlich keine Krankheit/ Virus etc. Zu  starke Strömung? Den Dienstag war fast null Drift, Mittwoch waren die  gut genährt. Haben die sich den Dienstag die Mägen voll gehauen bei null Drift???? 

Es gibt ja leider keine kleinen Dorsche mehr...Das macht mir Sorgen!


----------



## Nick*Rivers (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich tippe auf den extremen Befischungsdruck der letzten Jahre. 
Wenn ich sehe was jeden Tag am Strand und auf dem Meer los ist....kein Wunder. Wird von Jahr zu Jahr mehr.
Jetzt werden die letzten guten laichfähigen Dorsche in der westlichen Ostsee weggefangen und dann ist für die nächsten x Jahre Ruhe. Das es weniger Kleindorsch gibt, kann dir z.B. jeder Brandungsangler bestätigen. Klar gibt es noch einen geringen Bestand an Nachwuchs, aber nicht mehr in den Massen.
Anstatt den Befischungsdruck langsam zu senken, wird duch spezielle Einzelposts das Feuer immer wieder entfacht.
Wir werden die Ostsee nur noch zum Baden und Mefo/Plattenangeln besuchen und LL die nächsten Jahre nicht mehr ansteuern.


----------



## SFVNOR (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das hatte ich ja auch bereits Anfang Mai während unserer Tour beobachtet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Moin,

Und dann soll das Mindestmaß für die Ostsee auch noch auf 35 cm reduziert werden #q Das habe ich zumindest in der Angelwoche vor einiger Zeit gelesen.

Petri,

Stefan


----------



## buttweisser (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf den extremen Befischungsdruck der letzten Jahre.
> Wenn ich sehe was jeden Tag am Strand und auf dem Meer los ist....kein Wunder. Wird von Jahr zu Jahr mehr.
> Jetzt werden die letzten guten laichfähigen Dorsche in der westlichen Ostsee weggefangen und dann ist für die nächsten x Jahre Ruhe. Das es weniger Kleindorsch gibt, kann dir z.B. jeder Brandungsangler bestätigen. Klar gibt es noch einen geringen Bestand an Nachwuchs, aber nicht mehr in den Massen.
> Anstatt den Befischungsdruck langsam zu senken, wird duch spezielle Einzelposts das Feuer immer wieder entfacht.
> Wir werden die Ostsee nur noch zum Baden und Mefo/Plattenangeln besuchen und LL die nächsten Jahre nicht mehr ansteuern.



Ja, ja es geht oft nur um die dicksten, die größten und meißten Dorsche. Jetzt kommt die Ferienzeit, viele Angler reisen mit Familie nach LL und fahren auch mal mit Ihren Kindern und Frauen aufs Meer. Ich glaube strahlende Kinderaugen über einen gefangen Fisch sind viel mehr wert, als beim Kampf nach Größe und Menge zu verkrampfen.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Ja, ja es geht oft nur um die dicksten, die größten und meißten Dorsche. Jetzt kommt die Ferienzeit, viele Angler reisen mit Familie nach LL und fahren auch mal mit Ihren Kindern und Frauen aufs Meer. Ich glaube strahlende Kinderaugen über einen gefangen Fisch sind viel mehr wert, als beim Kampf nach Größe und Menge zu verkrampfen.



Da kann sich Dänemark noch viel von Norwegen abschauen. Mindestens ein Limit an kg pro Person ist mehr als überfällig. Das Streben nach immer grösser/schneller/etc. ist leider nur allzu menschlich, kenne ich auch sehr gut bei mir. Aber mittlerweile sind meine schönsten Angelerlebnisse die, wo der kapitale Fisch wieder schwimmen kann.
Dabei helfen mir auch sehr meine Kinder. Die sagen dann immer. Der arme Fisch, den willst du doch nicht töten...wir haben doch sooo viel zu essen. Recht haben sie!!!!


----------



## ole-brumm (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> Da kann sich Dänemark noch viel von Norwegen abschauen. Mindestens ein Limit an kg pro Person ist mehr als überfällig. Das Streben nach immer grösser/schneller/etc. ist leider nur allzu menschlich, kenne ich auch sehr gut bei mir. Aber mittlerweile sind meine schönsten Angelerlebnisse die, wo der kapitale Fisch wieder schwimmen kann.
> Dabei helfen mir auch sehr meine Kinder. Die sagen dann immer. Der arme Fisch, den willst du doch nicht töten...wir haben doch sooo viel zu essen. Recht haben sie!!!!




Kann ich nur so zurückgeben und schön zu hören das ich mit meiner Meinung nicht alleine bin. :vik:
Ich angel weil ich Spaß dran habe und nicht weil ich anders nicht satt werde. 
Große Dorsche nehme ich auch nicht mehr mit weil ich finde dass sie gar nicht so gut schmecken wie die von 50-70 cm (Küchendorsch). Unter 50 cm nehme ich in der Regel auch nicht mit und ich kann nicht verstehen wie sich manche Leute mit Kleinfisch die Kisten vollhauen und dann am besten noch Videos davon drehen und die bei Youtube oder so reinstellen.#q


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Kann mich nur anschliessen. An den kleinen ist nichts dran und die über großen, alten schmecken nicht so gut.
Auf laichdorsch habe ich eh nie gezielt geangelt.

Bin aber mal auf einem kutter angemeckert worden, weil ich einen 40er wieder hat schwimmen lassen.


----------



## bootszander (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Nick Rivers
Du hast recht es gibt kein angelparadies mehr auf langeland.
Aber zu meinem bericht.
Alle leute mit denen ich redete und auch schon seit jahren dort angeln waren frustriert. Der dorschbestand nimmt von jahr zu jahr weiter ab. Also, erst einmal testen und wie geht es besser als mit naturködern. Zu erst viel mir auf dass auf der 27m zohne ein langes netz gespannt war. Alle sagten, wenn dorsch dann in der 27m zohne. Ich angelte davor (netz), dahinter und jeweils an den seiten und weiter abseits mit seeringelwurm.
Die ausbeute war erschreckend. Ein paar untermaßige kleine dorsche und platte sowie ein krebs kamen zum vorschein. Also das dorschparadies gibt es nicht mehr. Butt und hornhecht weiterhin gut. Das problem durch den wind der letzten zeit waren viel algenteppiche unterwegs. Weiterhin kam noch hinzu das der wind von der einen seite und die strömung die nicht unerheblich war von der anderen seite her kamen und somit ein ankern unmöglich machte. Er faßte einfach nicht. Die hornhechte an der oberfläche machten aber weiterin viel spaß.
Lassen wir den fischern ihre letzten dorsche fangen und dann ist auch für sie schluss. Wir begnügen uns zur zeit noch mit dem rest den sie uns übrig lassen. Auch der untere teil von norwegen sieht leider nicht besser aus. Da half es auch nicht das für uns angler eine 15 kg fischfangmitname eingeführt wurde. Wenn der letzte fischer pleite ist wird es auch für uns wider besser. (Der glaube stirbt zu letzt). Wenn ich da in spotsberg noch an füher denke, da standen wir schlange um in der filetierküche unsere fische versorgen zu können. Diese zeiten gehören der vergangenheit an. Es war einmal und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind so leben sie noch heute? Für den freitag wurde sturm gemeldet. Bootsangeln nicht möglich und danach noch mehr algenteppiche im wasser. So entschloss ich mich wieder vom acker zu machen, auf nimmer wiedersehen, soptsberg ist führ mich jedenfalls gestorben. Soll mir auch recht sein. Als rentner habe ich genug zeit mit meinem wohnmbil und boot bis nach nord-norwegen zu fahren so lange es dort noch fische gibt.


----------



## ole-brumm (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



bootszander schrieb:


> Hallo Nick Rivers
> Du hast recht es gibt kein angelparadies mehr auf langeland.
> Aber zu meinem bericht.
> Alle leute mit denen ich redete und auch schon seit jahren dort angeln waren frustriert. Der dorschbestand nimmt von jahr zu jahr weiter ab. Also, erst einmal testen und wie geht es besser als mit naturködern. Zu erst viel mir auf dass auf der 27m zohne ein langes netz gespannt war. Alle sagten, wenn dorsch dann in der 27m zohne. Ich angelte davor (netz), dahinter und jeweils an den seiten und weiter abseits mit seeringelwurm.
> ...




Das hört sich nicht gut an. Ich habe das alles schonmal erlebt und zwar war ich damals immer in Ebeltoft und Umgebung. dort war damals ein absolutes Paaradies und jetzt ist dort schon seit Jahren gar nichts mehr. 
Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los das jetzt Langeland dran ist. :c
Wenn ich Dir aber mal einen Tipp geben darf, Norwegen ist wunderschön, war selbst schon an verschiedenen Orten öfters da, aber was wirklich ein Knaller ist (nicht nur Lachs und Raubfisch sondern auch Dorsch) "RÜGEN". Da läuft es noch.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich war eigentlich traurig seit Jahren nicht mehr ans meer zu kommen.
War früher häufiger in dk und an der Ostsee in Deutschland.
Meisstens aufm kutter, aber auch in lange Land mit dem Boot.
Wenn ich das hier so lese habe ich wohl nichts verpasst.
Schade, es war immer sehr schön! :c


----------



## ole-brumm (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Naja, jetzt erst mal abwarten und nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen, vielleicht berappelt sich das ja auch wieder und alles wird gut. Die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt. Morgen in vier Wochen fahre ich rauf und dannn möchte ich mir auch mal ein Bild von der ganzen Sache machen.


----------



## Stulle (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



ole-brumm schrieb:


> Naja, jetzt erst mal abwarten und nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen, vielleicht berappelt sich das ja auch wieder und alles wird gut. Die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt. Morgen in vier Wochen fahre ich rauf und dannn möchte ich mir auch mal ein Bild von der ganzen Sache machen.


Letzten Frühling lief es ganz herforragend,  aber im herbst/Winter echt beschissen. Das zieht sich jetzt bis Mai noch steht nix fest aber die Saison ist auf jedenfall verhagel. Das ganze Revier würde ich noch nicht aufgegeben.


----------



## ole-brumm (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> Letzten Frühling lief es ganz herforragend,  aber im herbst/Winter echt beschissen. Das zieht sich jetzt bis Mai noch steht nix fest aber die Saison ist auf jedenfall verhagel. Das ganze Revier würde ich noch nicht aufgegeben.



Und ganz genau das tue ich auch nicht, noch lange nicht. Langeland ist viel zu schön und unkompliziert zu erreichen. Beschissene Jahre gibt es überall mal und es muss ja nicht unbedingt so sein wie vor 10-15 Jahren in Ebeltoft. 
Vielleicht liegt es wirklich an den Stürmen und den heftigen Salzwassereinbrüchen der letzten zwei Winter. Letztes Jahr im Sommer haben wir noch super gefangen, viel Dorsch, Seelachs, Leng, Mekrelen und sogar im Hochsommer Mefos beim Schleppen.


----------



## SFVNOR (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



ole-brumm schrieb:


> Und ganz genau das tue ich auch nicht, noch lange nicht. Langeland ist viel zu schön und unkompliziert zu erreichen. Beschissene Jahre gibt es überall mal und es muss ja nicht unbedingt so sein wie vor 10-15 Jahren in Ebeltoft.
> Vielleicht liegt es wirklich an den Stürmen und den heftigen Salzwassereinbrüchen der letzten zwei Winter. Letztes Jahr im Sommer haben wir noch super gefangen, viel Dorsch, Seelachs, Leng, Mekrelen und sogar im Hochsommer Mefos beim Schleppen.



Sehe ich auch so. Ich fahre nächste Woche SA für 2 Wochen hoch (Spodsbjerg) und schaue einfach mal was geht. Schlechter wie letztes Jahr im Sep15 kann es nicht für mich werden  Da habe ich in 2 Wochen keinen Dorsch an der Angel gehabt #q
Bin eh kein Kühltruhenangeler sondern eher den Angelspaß zu genießen aber bin natürlich nicht abgeneigt auch etwas zu fangen. Mein Mindestmaß ist immer noch 48 cm - 70 cm. Der Rest darf sich gerne wieder der Fortpflanzung widmen |supergri Wenn es nicht läuft dann eben auf die Platten. Die Jungs gehen eigentlich immer und schmecken ja auch sehr gut 
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja ab dem 18Jun mal an der Frittenbude bei Nikolaj. Ich fahre einen schwarzen Ford Kuga (SE-SJ ....)

Gruß und Petri für die nächste Woche,

Stefan


----------



## ado (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir sind ab 25. eine Woche oben. Im September letztes Jahr hatten wir fast kompletten Windausfall. 
 Die 2h wo wir raus konnten haben wir aber ganz gut gefangen. 
 Wir hoffen mal auf weniger Wind und die eine oder andere schöne Stunde auf Langeland. 
 Sollten die Dorsche zickig sein, dann halt Platte oder auch Mefo. Aber ich bin recht zuversichtlich, dass wir Fisch zu Gesicht bekommen. Bisher haben wir immer unsere Fische gefangen und sind davon satt geworden, egal wer und wie viel sich vorher über schlechte Fangergebnisse beschwert wurde. 
 Ich weiß sowieso nicht warum sich alle hier so beschweren, nur weil die Fische nicht in die Boote springen. Angeln hat auch noch etwas mit Herausforderung zu tun. Und wenn die Fische momentan alle leere Mägen haben, dann sehe ich das eher positiv. Dann kann es ja genauso gut sein, dass die Fische da sind aber nicht fressen. Klar ist die Tendenz nicht extrem positiv. Aber von uns weiß keiner was der Salzwassereinstrom anstellt, ob er neue Futterplätze produziert. Vielleicht ist auf einmal nicht mehr nur der Belt interessant und der Dorsch stapelt sich hier nicht mehr. 
 Überlegt mal was allein der Belt für eine monströse Wasserfläche ist und wie klein unsere Köder. Da gibt es Unmengen Platz für die Fische (von denen ja auch immer nur 1-10% fressen) unseren Ködern auszuweichen. 
 Und mal ehrlich würdet ihr einem Gummifisch hinterher hetzen der mit 6km/h durch den Belt jagt oder lieber Krebse einsammeln wenn ihr hungrig seit? 
 Ich kann mich auch an Zeiten erinnern, da haben alle gesagt Langeland ist tot - solche Zeiten gibt es immer wieder mal. 

 Wir werden uns in 14 Tagen aufmachen und ausprobieren. Berichte werden folgen, ehrlich und ungeschönt. 
 Vielleicht bin ich danach auch pessimistischer aber erst einmal überwiegt der Optimismus.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



ado schrieb:


> Wir sind ab 25. eine Woche oben. Im September letztes Jahr hatten wir fast kompletten Windausfall.
> Die 2h wo wir raus konnten haben wir aber ganz gut gefangen.
> Wir hoffen mal auf weniger Wind und die eine oder andere schöne Stunde auf Langeland.
> Sollten die Dorsche zickig sein, dann halt Platte oder auch Mefo. Aber ich bin recht zuversichtlich, dass wir Fisch zu Gesicht bekommen. Bisher haben wir immer unsere Fische gefangen und sind davon satt geworden, egal wer und wie viel sich vorher über schlechte Fangergebnisse beschwert wurde.
> ...




Wohin fahrt ihr? Spodsbjerg?
War schon Jahre nicht mehr dort!

Hatten damals aber auch häufig Ausfälle wegen Sturm.
Sind einmal nur einen Tag rausgekommen.
In bagenkop hat es uns aber noch schlimmer erwischt, da sind wir nur einen Nachmittag raus, mussten aber nach 2 Stunden wegen Sturm wieder rein.
Die fänge hielten sich in grenzen, aber uns hat es genügt.
Die flotte von nicolai ist ja mittlerweile riesig.
Hoffen wir für uns und auch für ihn, daß sich die Bestände erholen.


----------



## ado (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ja wir fahren nach Spodsbjerg.

 Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Bestände weg sind oder extrem geschrumpft. Bisher war die einhellige Meinung ein Salzwassereinstrom wirkt sich positiv auf Laich und Nachwuchs aus, nur weil jetzt ein paar Monate mal das große Fressen und die Massenfänge ausbleiben ist das Gejammer groß. 

 Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt - ich glaube nur was ich selber gesehen und vor allem ausprobiert habe!


----------



## bootszander (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

ado, genau diese einstellung hatte ich auch.


----------



## carlsberg (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Als ich im Mai oben war , hat man genug Fisch auf dem Echolot gesehen. Sie standen nur sehr eng zusammen  sodass man selbst mit GPS fast keine Chance hatte den Punkt wieder zu treffen , um erfolgreich zu sein.


----------



## Torstenh (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Die fische in Deutschland letztes jahr kanen mir durch die bank sehr mager vor. Nicht nur das die nix im magen hatten. Die plattfische haben sich in den letzten jahren nach meiner Einschätzung stark entwickelt und köhler sind auch dazu gekommen.  Kann mir schon vorstellen das da futterkonkurenz entsteht.


----------



## chaco (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ein Blick  in die Fischkästen von Fischer klaus am Hafen, sollte doch auch zeigen,ob noch Fisch vor Langeland steht.?


----------



## zander67 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Vielleicht waren auch einfach nur die letzten Winter zu mild.#c
Wenn das Wasser wärmer ist, ist ja auch der Sauerstoffgehalt niedriger.


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

es gibt bestimmt mehrere Ursachen! eine könnte sein ....

das die Erwartungshaltung einfach zu groß ist, jährlich fahren tausende nach Langeland um den den großen Fisch zu fangen und wenn es denn tatsächlich mal gut beißt wird auch noch jeder Fisch mitgenommen, man sollte sich mal mit dem Gedanken des überfischen befassen.
Könnte auch daran liegen.


----------



## cocorell (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Vor zwei Wochen auf Rügen gabs auch kaum Dorsch. Mit "Semi-Profiangler "hatte ich mich über Langeland unterhalten. Ich selber war im letzten Jahr dort ziemlich erfolgreich auf Dorsch unterwegs. Also, diese "Semi-Profiangler" meinten, dass wohl vor ein paar Monaten aus einer Düngemittelfabrik etliche Tonnen von Stickstoff haltigen Düngemitteln, durch einen kaum publizierten Unfall, in die dänische Ostsee geraten seien. Ob dies eine Ursach sein kann, kann nicht schlüssig beantwortet werden.


----------



## Carptigers (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Macht euch keinen Kopf! Die Fische sind definitiv da. Ich könnte euch Bilder aus dem März zeigen, da fallen euch die Augen raus.
Wiederum war es im April extrem schwer, Fische trotz sehr guter Echolotanzeige zu fangen.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Macht euch keinen Kopf! Die Fische sind definitiv da. Ich könnte euch Bilder aus dem März zeigen, da fallen euch die Augen raus.
> Wiederum war es im April extrem schwer, Fische trotz sehr guter Echolotanzeige zu fangen.




Moin, dann zeig mal her. Werde mir die Bilder aber nur zusammen mit meinem Augenchirurgen anschauen, man weiß ja nie

Die Dorsche sind halt nur schlauer geworden als die Angler und machen sich halt mittlerweile auch Gedanken um ihre Figur. Schlank ist halt in "Mode".


----------



## Trophy2002 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Habe jetzt meine Abrechnung von Novasol bekommen. Wir haben die Endreinigung selbst gemacht. Muss sagen wie jedes Jahr, keine Beanstandungen. War jetzt die letzten Jahre in Unterschiedlichen Häusern, die auch eher Privat waren. Hab diesmal sehr genau alles angesehen, weil ja vorher mal Berichte waren, wo gerne etwas abkassiert wird.
Vielleicht eine Anregung bzw. Idee von mir. Wenn jemand Beanstandungen seitens Novasol bekommt, könnte man mal vergleichen, ob das vielleicht immer die selben Häuser sind.

Vielleicht könnte man hier irgendwo im Forum eine Art Liste machen, wo diese schwarzen Schafe aufgelistet sind.
Nur so mal als Idee
Gruß Peter


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Trophy2002 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt meine Abrechnung von Novasol bekommen. Wir haben die Endreinigung selbst gemacht. Muss sagen wie jedes Jahr, keine Beanstandungen. War jetzt die letzten Jahre in Unterschiedlichen Häusern, die auch eher Privat waren. Hab diesmal sehr genau alles angesehen, weil ja vorher mal Berichte waren, wo gerne etwas abkassiert wird.
> Vielleicht eine Anregung bzw. Idee von mir. Wenn jemand Beanstandungen seitens Novasol bekommt, könnte man mal vergleichen, ob das vielleicht immer die selben Häuser sind.
> 
> Vielleicht könnte man hier irgendwo im Forum eine Art Liste machen, wo diese schwarzen Schafe aufgelistet sind.
> ...



Habe früher auch 
Häuser von novasol gemietet.
Die endreinigung haben wir aber nie selber gemacht.

Das war aber auch teuer, aber wir waren zu faul.

Abrechnung war immer Okt. Nur einmal hat jemand die Sauna benutzt und das stundenlang. Und vergessen in der Wohnung die Heizung abzudrehen.

Das ging ins Geld. Strom ins da teuer


----------



## scp (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Macht euch keinen Kopf! Die Fische sind definitiv da. Ich könnte euch Bilder aus dem März zeigen, da fallen euch die Augen raus.
> Wiederum war es im April extrem schwer, Fische trotz sehr guter Echolotanzeige zu fangen.


  .Der Dorschbestand in der westlichen Ostsee steht kurz vor den Zusammenbruch.
Aber der Prof Arlinghaus oder andere Biologen haben anscheinend keine Ahnung,aber auf Deinen Echolot hätten die Kollegen die vermissten Fische gefunden....Selbst den grössten Ignoranten müsste aufallen, das die Tendenz seit 2006 klar nach unten zeigt.Ausreisser nach unten oder oben schliessen sich hierbei ein.
Ich bin für ein mindestens 5jähriges Fangverbot für alle.
Es steht eine  Minderung von 85% der Fangmengen im Raum für die Berufsfischer.Aber auch das ist für einige nur Panikmache,das drohende Baglimit für Angler hat nicht nur das Ziel das Sportfischen zu verbieten.Es ist fünf nach zwölf.
Die Biomasse der Dorsche in der Ostsee hat dieses Jahr die kritische Menge ereicht.Fangverbote z.B. in Neufundland haben nicht zu Erholung der Bestände geführt.


----------



## Stulle (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Solange die berufsfischer weiter machen können die Angler machen was sie wollen und da is  die fangmenge ein risen politikum


----------



## Greenhorn (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



cocorell schrieb:


> Vor zwei Wochen auf Rügen gabs auch kaum Dorsch. Mit "Semi-Profiangler "hatte ich mich über Langeland unterhalten. Ich selber war im letzten Jahr dort ziemlich erfolgreich auf Dorsch unterwegs. Also, diese "Semi-Profiangler" meinten, dass wohl vor ein paar Monaten aus einer Düngemittelfabrik etliche Tonnen von Stickstoff haltigen Düngemitteln, durch einen kaum publizierten Unfall, in die dänische Ostsee geraten seien. Ob dies eine Ursach sein kann, kann nicht schlüssig beantwortet werden.



So, nach dieser Düngemittel-Bemerkung melde ich mich auch mal zu den dürftigen Fängen zu Wort...

http://www.shz.de/deutschland-welt/...a-mehrere-oeltanks-in-flammen-id12643086.html

Es soll sich um diese Katastrophe aus dem Februar handeln. Angeblich haben die Dänen Tanks mit Düngemitteln abgelassen, um eine weitere Katastrophe für die Umgebung (über Wasser) zu verhindern...

Das haben die Dänen aber angeblich wohl ziemlich unter der Decke gehalten.

Mir wurde empfohlen, nicht mehr in den kleinen Belt zu fahren, weil da kein Dorsch mehr ist und keine Mefo.
Ich bin dann Ende April 2 Tage nicht Richtung Kolding sondern nach Als gefahren und da haben Brandungsangler erzählt, dass sie nicht einen einzigen Dorsch dabei hatten, i. Ggs. zu den letzten Jahren. 

Und die Dänen sollen angeblich keine Muscheln mehr aus dem kleinen Belt fangen dürfen. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob das alles so stimmt, aber merkwürdig ist das irgendwie schon.

Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das das Angeln auf Langend beeinflusst, zumal es schon letztes Jahr anfing, rückläufig zu sein. 

Und noch ein Kommentar zu dem Kollegen der meinte, dass es seit 2006 bergab ging und demnächst alles tot ist... Ich finde das überhaupt nicht. 2005 und 2006 war sicherlich sehr gut, aber nach einem Durchhänger 2007-09 hatten wir doch 2010-2014 wieder sehr gute Jahre, oder nicht?


----------



## ole-brumm (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das es momentan nicht so wirklich gut läuft wird sicherlich jedem mehr oder weniger klar sein. Man kann nur darüber rätseln und spekulieren warum das so ist bzw. woran es liegen könnte und da hat jeder eine Theorie, eine Vorstellung bzw. eine andere Idee. 
Was davon wirklich richtig ist und was nicht wird keiner beantworten können aber eines ist viel wichtiger:
Lasst uns Angler zusammenhalten und wegen dieser ******** jetzt nicht gegenseitig fertig machen, wir haben eh schon genügend gegen uns und unser Hobby.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



ole-brumm schrieb:


> Das es momentan nicht so wirklich gut läuft wird sicherlich jedem mehr oder weniger klar sein. Man kann nur darüber rätseln und spekulieren warum das so ist bzw. woran es liegen könnte und da hat jeder eine Theorie, eine Vorstellung bzw. eine andere Idee.
> Was davon wirklich richtig ist und was nicht wird keiner beantworten können aber eines ist viel wichtiger:
> Lasst uns Angler zusammenhalten und wegen dieser ******** jetzt nicht gegenseitig fertig machen, wir haben eh schon genügend gegen uns und unser Hobby.



Endlich mal eine vernünftige Aussage. Gruß Thomas


----------



## spodsbjerg (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



ole-brumm schrieb:


> Das es momentan nicht so wirklich gut läuft wird sicherlich jedem mehr oder weniger klar sein. Man kann nur darüber rätseln und spekulieren warum das so ist bzw. woran es liegen könnte und da hat jeder eine Theorie, eine Vorstellung bzw. eine andere Idee.
> Was davon wirklich richtig ist und was nicht wird keiner beantworten können aber eines ist viel wichtiger:
> Lasst uns Angler zusammenhalten und wegen dieser ******** jetzt nicht gegenseitig fertig machen, wir haben eh schon genügend gegen uns und unser Hobby.


 
|good: Genau so siehts aus!! #6


----------



## cocorell (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



ole-brumm schrieb:


> Das es momentan nicht so wirklich gut läuft wird sicherlich jedem mehr oder weniger klar sein. Man kann nur darüber rätseln und spekulieren warum das so ist bzw. woran es liegen könnte und da hat jeder eine Theorie, eine Vorstellung bzw. eine andere Idee.
> Was davon wirklich richtig ist und was nicht wird keiner beantworten können aber eines ist viel wichtiger:
> Lasst uns Angler zusammenhalten und wegen dieser ******** jetzt nicht gegenseitig fertig machen, wir haben eh schon genügend gegen uns und unser Hobby.



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. .#6


----------



## SFVNOR (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Moin,

Bin ab dem 18.06. für 2 Wochen auf LL und wollte beim Plattenangeln (vom Boot aus) mal versuchen ob mir eine MeFo mit einer kleinen Wasserkugel und Seeringler als Köder ans Band geht.
Frage ? Wie tief sollte der Köder angeboten werden ? |kopfkrat
Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee 

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## ado (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@SFVNOR
 wir kommen dann in deiner zweiten Woche auch für eine Woche hoch. 
 Weiß nicht wie viele Hornis gerade ihr unwesen treiben  könnte aber alles andere als langweilig werden. 
 Ich persönlich würde 1,5-2m Vorfach nehmen (je nach Drift), dann sollte der Köder bei halbwegs gespannter schnur mit 3-5gr Blei so bei 1m-0,5m Wassertiefe arbeiten. Ich denke auch das reicht.  Und dann lass den Wurm zappeln


----------



## buttweisser (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ein Kumpel ist zurzeit oben, kommt aber wegen dem Ostwind nicht raus.


----------



## Carptigers (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@ Butt   Der war seit Samstag noch nicht einen Tag los?


----------



## buttweisser (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Nur mal 3 Stunden vor Bagenkop. Keinen Biss. Er will mal beobachten, was die Fischer anlanden. In den Belt kommt er nicht wegen dem Ostwind.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Thymallus93 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Angeblich soll ab Mittwoch mal weniger Wind gehen und auch drehen in Westwind, zum Wochenende dann starker Westwind. 

LG


----------



## ole-brumm (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Laut Spodsbjerg-Webcam sind aber jetzt grad wieder einige Boote draussen.


----------



## buttweisser (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Nun ist er auch auf dem Wasser - bis jetzt 4 Stück.


----------



## Ayu (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir sind seit Samstag in spodsbjerg! an den ersten beiden Tagen haben wir zu fünft 3 Dorsche gefangen und im Hafen haben alle die ich gefragt habe den Kopf geschüttelt. "Null Dorsch" heute morgen sind wir direkt neben den Fischer gefahren als er das netz hochgezogen hat und es waren einige Dorsche drin. Das gab uns wieder frische Kraft. Belohnt wurden wir mit 3 Dorschen. Es ist ein sehr harter Kampf um jeden Fisch. Im Hafen angekommen sahen wir nur leere Kisten. Gefangen haben wir bis jetzt zwischen 16 und 32 Meter. Mehr kann ich bis jetzt nicht berichten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir sind auch alle verwöhnt beim Dorsch (unabhängig von dem scheinbaren Bestandsrückgang, der natürlich eine Katastrophe für die Natur ist)! Als Zander- und Meerforellenangler gehe ich auch nicht jeden Tag mit 5 Fischen nach Hause und es macht mir trotzdem Spaß. So geht es mir beim Dorschangeln auch. Der Spaß steht im Vordergrund und den Tag auf dem Boot genießen ist Luxus! Wenn ich meine Mahlzeit zusammen habe, ist doch alles in Ordnung. Auch wenn mir ein Angeltag mit 20 Dorschen Ü60 natürlich mehr zusagt....


----------



## Ostseeteufel (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich kann mich da Fisherbandit1000 nur zu 100% anschließen.
Wir waren auch nur 3 Tage draußen und hatten auch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg.
Andere hatte mal die Kiste voll und wieder andere hatten so viel wie wir.
Wenn wir (2Mann) von dem leben müssten, haben wir keine 3 Tage mehr.
Für uns ist das eine Woche Urlaub und wir haben schon wieder gebucht.
Wir waren vorher gut 20 Jahre auf Samsö mit dem eigenen Boot, auch hier gab es Jahr
wo es richtig gut lief und dann wieder schlechte. Aber ich kann mich die ganze Zeit wo ich nach Dänemark fahre nicht an so eine Wetterlage wie in diesen Jahr erinnern. Ein Ostwind der solange anhielt und jetzt soll bitte keiner kommen und sagen das ist die Klimawandel.
Die Fischer in Spodsbjerg haben ja was in den Netzten.
Wenn das Wetter eine Ausfahrt nicht zulässt sollte man mal in den Kutterfisk gehen und eine Fischfrikadelle essen!
Kann ich nur empfehlen! (da bleibt jeder Pölser stehen)

Zu dem Thema Fischbegrenzung wie es ja schon angesprochen wurde nur soviel.
In Norwegen gibt es das ja schon länger und in den letzten 2 Jahren wurde in Südnorwegen auch nicht so gut gefangen. Wenn man dann in einer Woche in einer Siedlung 3 Hänger mit großen Gefriertruhen sieht , würde ich gern mal reinschauen was die so mitgenommen haben, denn eins ist ja klar nicht jeder der auf LL ist schreibt was zu seinen erfolgen oder Misserfolgen.
Wir werden doch auch im leben genug kontrolliert und müssen Beschränkungen ertragen gerade als Sportfischer in Deutschland. Da sollte doch jeder seine Verpflichtung kennen!

Ich wünsche allen die oben sind oder noch fahren schönes Angelwetter und Petri!

Freundlichen Gruß aus Hessen!


----------



## bootszander (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wenn ich ans meer fahre ist meine erwartungshaltung einfach größer als wenn ich im süßwasser angel.


----------



## Chrissie (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Kollegen, Fangbericht Langeland 05.06 bis 11.06 2016...wir hatten Glück kurzfristig eine Storno Hütte und Boot beim IBI zu ergattern....3 in die Jahre gekommene Agenten waren nach 12 Jahren wieder mal auf Langeland...Sonntag früh angekommen und Boot und Hütte klar gemacht und ab ging es aufs Wasser mit den typischen Standard Tipps...Wetter traumhaft und angelbar haben wir jeden Tag 2-3h auf Dorsch dann 2-3h auf Platte und am Ende 1-2h auf Mefo und Horny gefischt. Ergebniss: 50 Dorsche wobei 35 wieder schwimmen da unter 50cm....100 Platten da auch 20 wieder im Wasser und 80 Hornys (Alle wieder drin) beim Schleppen....leider keine Mefo. Dorsch war schwer aber alle 2 Tage haben wir welche gefunden in 17 bis 40m Wassertiefe...alle gut genährt die Mägen waren über voll mit roten Krabben und die größeren hatten schon mal nenn Hering dabei...Platten hatten alle schwarze Muscheln im Magen und waren sehr beisswillig....30 der Hornys haben wir beim Platten fischen mitgefangen auf Seeringelwürmer. Kleiner Tipp auf Platten: nicht Ankern sondern driften...war viel fängiger. Dorsch auf Standardjigs rot + schwarz immer auf Grundnähe und beim schleppen mit verlängertem Drilling. Fazit top Urlaub bei jutem Wetter...Dank an Thomas und Nikolaj wie immer Bestens. Lieben Gruß aus dem Rheinland nach Spodsbjerg


----------



## wulliw (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

hallo an alle die zur zeit auf langeland sind und von spodsbjerg rausfahren. ich wollte ja eigentlich am mittwoch eine kuttertour machen.diese ist aber leider ausgefallen . magels mitfahrer. 
daher ier mal meine frage. hat jemand von euch einen platz für mich frei und würde mich eventuell mal mitnehmen?? natürlich gegen kostenbeteidgung. ich bin noch bis zum 24.6 hier auf der insel. schreibt mich doch bitte per PN an. dann können wir ja mal die telefonnummern austauschen.

gruß euer wulli#h#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

So richtig schlecht scheint es zur Zeit aber nicht zu laufen, wenn ich mir die Bilder bei Nikolaj auf FB anschaue... ;-)


----------



## SFVNOR (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Moin,

So, Morgen früh gegen 06:00 geht es in Richtung LL/ Spodsbjerg. 2 Wochen relaxen :z Vielleicht trifft man ja den einen oder anderen Boardie an der Frittenbude von Nikolaj #h

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## otto57 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> So richtig schlecht scheint es zur Zeit aber nicht zu laufen, wenn ich mir die Bilder bei Nikolaj auf FB anschaue... ;-)



2007 Gute Zeit 

Denke mal da werde ich auch wieder da sein hoffe das Wetter spielt da besser mit #6


----------



## Dorschjigger (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

So, unsere Woche auf LL ist auch rum...
Also vorweg, es ist nicht so schlimm wie teilweise beschrieben, aber schon wirklich harte Arbeit nötig, um an Dorsch zu kommen:
Wir sind am Samstag kurz vor Mittag angekommen und von Bukkemose aus am Nachmittag noch schnell 3 Stunden raus gefahren. Ergebnis bei 8 Anglern : 10 ordentliche Küchendorsche, größter 74 cm und einige kleine Dorsche die released wurden. Das war ganz ordentlich für den Anfang und wir waren trotz der o.g. Meldungen beruhigt. 
Sonntag, Montag und Dienstag dann ordentlicher Ostwind. Ausfahrt von Bukkemose nicht möglich.
Also sind wir von Bagenkop gestartet. Ergebnis 3er Tage: 2 Dorsche um die 74 cm und ein ganz paar Kleine.
Platte und Hornis liefen an der Westseite recht passabel und waren als Notlösung willkommen; wir werden sie bei Gelegenheit räuchern.
Eine 3er Besatzung von uns hat sich am Mittwoch ab 6 uhr morgens aufs Wasser gequält und siehe da, 9 schöne Dorsche bis 74 cm. Ab 10 uhr ging allerdings garnichts mehr.
Dann abends nochmal bis Sonnenuntergang raus und 6 ordentliche Dorsche verhaftet. Plus diverse Kleine natürlich.
Wieder waren wir der Meinung die Lösung gefunden zu haben...
Um es abzukürzen: wir haben am Donnerstag und Freitag mit 8 Leuten noch gerade mal 2 Küchendorsche landen können. Teilweise 2-3 Stunden ohne jeden Zupfer geangelt.
Zum Abschluss heute Nachmittag auf Platte:
In 4 Stunden ca 100 Platte im 5-6 Meter tiefem Wasser gefangen. Die Größe und "Dicke" der Platten war beeindruckend und bei weitem besser als in allen letzten Jahren.
Wenn man von guten Ködern reden kann, dann waren es rote Gufis und Möhrchen die wir in der Abdrift nahezu ohne Aktion angeboten haben. Rote Twister und rote Pilker waren ebenfalls ok. 
Silberne Pilker die im letzten Jahr nahezu bei jedem Wurf Fisch brachten, gingen garnicht. 
Wenn irgendwie mal Fisch da war, dann in 23 bis 27 Metern hinter der Fahrrinne.
Alarmierend war, dass sehr wenig Kleindorsch da war. Selbst beim Platte angeln hatten wir lediglich einen Dorsch als Beifang, selbst bei 12 Metern Wassertiefe. 

Trotz allem ein schöner Urlaub mit schönstem Wetter, der uns gelehrt hat, dass man nicht immer massig fängt und gewettet werden kann, wer die 1 Meter Marke bricht.
Es wird sicher wieder besser, diese Schwankungen gibt's in jedem Gewässer. Wird haben auf jeden Fall wieder fürs nächste Jahr gebucht :vik:

Gruß  Dorschjigger


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Dorschjigger schrieb:


> Wird haben auf jeden Fall wieder fürs nächste Jahr gebucht :vik:
> 
> Gruß  Dorschjigger



WIr auch #6. Danke für Deinen Bericcht!


----------



## roofvisser (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Boardies,

Wir, mein Frau Ingrid und ich, sind jetzt ein Woche auf die Insel in Spodsbjerg. Wir bleiben noch eine Woche.
Die fange von Fladfish ist gut, driftend haben wir schone Schollen, Butt und Kliesche gefangen.
Die Dorschen waren schwer zu finden die erste Woche. 
Ab Donnerstag war es besser und Freitag war gut!
Im suden ungefehr 4 km von grun Turm an die Fahrrinne zwischen 25 und 20 meter sind schone Dorschen gefangen mit eind drift von nord nach sud.
3 Angelfreunde von die umgebung von Keulen hatten bei Alex ein schone Smartliner 19 gemietet und hatten auch filitierdorschen gefangen (foto)

Dorsch*Thomas ist dieser woche auch am Insel, endlich "live" gesehen :vik:

Wenn Sie wollen konnen Sie uns folgen, wir haben unser abenteur auf die website und schreiben fast jeden tag darauf :m

http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/spodsbjerg-juni-2016

Auch sind wir auf Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/groups/Langelandvissers/

Website und Facebook-Seite sind sind auf Niederländisch , aber mit Google übersetzen ist gut


----------



## Stulle (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Deine Frau Mag Pink wohl am liebsten


----------



## Der Goldaal (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Danke für die Berichte. Es ist immer schön, was von der Insel zu hören.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> Deine Frau Mag Pink wohl am liebsten




Wie kommst Du denn darauf? :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## roofvisser (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Es ist bemerkenswert , dass sie oft mehr fangt mit pink Köder / Perlen, als ich mit andere Farben.
Man nennt Sie auch mal "Pink Lady" :l


----------



## oefi (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo,

wir waren mit 9 Mann vom 11.06. bis zum 18.06. zum 3. mal in Spodsbjerg. Leider ging auf Dorsch so gut wie nix. Platte war sehr ergibig. Werden wohl so schnell nicht wieder nach Langeland fahren. 

Gruss

Andreas


----------



## Der Goldaal (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@oefi

das ist natürlich nicht schön für Euch, dass Eure Erwartungen nicht erfüllt wurden. Aber viele kommen auch mit Erwartungen, die man nicht erfüllen kann. Ihr legt Euch mit der Natur an. Fischer lernen ihr ganzen Leben, wie und wo man Fische fängt. Und wenn Ihr Plattfische gut gefangen habt, sollte die Welt doch in Ordnung sein. Es soll jetzt wirklich nicht gegen Dich gehen, nur sollte man sich vorher im Klaren darüber sein, dass sich die Natur nicht mit Geld bestechen lässt. Und diese Mentalität wir fahren ans Meer und machen uns die Kiste voll, halte ich sowieso für mehr als unmoralisch. ICH WIEDERHOLE NOCHMAL, DAS GEHT GEGEN NIEMANDEN PERSÖNLICH!!!
Die Jahre wo die Fische ins Boot gesprungen sind (wenn es sie je gab) sind überall vorbei, außer bei den Spiegelkarpfen bei den Ami's, aber die sind darüber auch alles andere als glücklich.


----------



## oefi (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Goldaal,

kein Problem sehe ich nicht persönlich. Wir sind auch nicht nach DK gefahren um die Truhen zu befüllen. Wir essen den Fisch, so weit es geht, gleich vor Ort. Diesmal wären wir nur vom Dorsch verhungert. Hoffe das die Situation sich wieder ändern wird.

Gruss

Andreas


----------



## Stulle (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Die letzten jahre haben die Latte auch extrem hoch gesetzt. Vieleicht giebt es ja bald Ergebnisse was mit den dorschen los is, ist ja nicht so das die Bestände nicht überwacht werden.


----------



## Bitti2 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> Die letzten jahre haben die Latte auch extrem hoch gesetzt. Vieleicht giebt es ja bald Ergebnisse was mit den dorschen los is, ist ja nicht so das die Bestände nicht überwacht werden.




Mal ne blöde Frage: 
Kann es sein, dass der extreme Befischungsdruck die Bestände einfach konditioniert hat? Wenn ich mir anschaue wieviele Boote und Kutter in LL oder vor der deutschen Küste täglich rumdümpeln...das ist doch Selektion in Turbo-Geschwindigkeit.

Wie komme ich darauf: 
Wir hatten dieses Jahr in LL gefangen wie noch nie. Aber erst nachdem wir alle Angeln & Köder auf eine ganz bestimmte Art & Weise umgestellt haben. Alle bisher genutzten Köder & Montagen fingen bei uns genau nichts. Pure Verzweiflung brachte dann die richtige Mischung.
Ich bin zwar kein "Fischpsychologe", aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl dass die Fische nicht so blöd sind wie wir allgemein denken und sich da ein Lerneffekt eingestellt hat. 
"Pilker" = nicht fressen = länger leben.
Wieso sollen die  Pawlow'schen Erkenntnisse nicht für Fische gelten. Meine Aquariumsfische wissen auch mittlerweile wann es Futter gibt und dass man bei nem Kescher lieber ganz weit weg schwimmt.
Nur mal als Theorie ;-)


----------



## Stulle (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Sicher stellen die sich ein besonders die etwas älteren, Opas alte Pilker bringen ja auch kaum noch Erfolg. Aber im Verhältnis zur kommerziellen fischerei machen Angler nur 1/3 aus.


----------



## ole-brumm (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Was ich nur ziemlich komisch finde ist das es so plötzlich kommt. 
Die letzten Jahre haben wir wirklich verdammt gut gefangen, auch 2015 (wenn man dann mal rauskam und der Sturm Pause hatte). 
Naja, und jetzt, 2016, totale Pleite. das ist echt komisch und ich persöhnlich denke dass das nicht unbedingt mit Überfischung zu tun hat, da muss was Anderes nicht stimmen. Vielleicht liegte es wirklich an starken Salzwassereinströmungen, das der Futterfisch woanders steht und wir einfach nicht wissen wo!?
Ab dem 09.07 darf ich dann endlich für 2 Wochen rauf auf die Insel und mein Glück versuchen, bin ja echt mal gespannt.


----------



## ole-brumm (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



ole-brumm schrieb:


> Was ich nur ziemlich komisch finde ist das es so plötzlich kommt.
> Die letzten Jahre haben wir wirklich verdammt gut gefangen, auch 2015 (wenn man dann mal rauskam und der Sturm Pause hatte).
> Naja, und jetzt, 2016, totale Pleite. das ist echt komisch und ich persöhnlich denke dass das nicht unbedingt mit Überfischung zu tun hat, da muss was Anderes nicht stimmen. Vielleicht liegte es wirklich an starken Salzwassereinströmungen, das der Futterfisch woanders steht und wir einfach nicht wissen wo!?
> Ab dem 09.07 darf ich dann endlich für 2 Wochen rauf auf die Insel und mein Glück versuchen, bin ja echt mal gespannt.




Berichte folgen dann natürlich.


----------



## Der Goldaal (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

da es zur Zeit etwas still ist um die Dorsche, hier mal unser Video vom Frühjahr. Wir haben zwar auch nicht die Gefriertruhe voll bekommen, konnten uns aber nicht beschweren.

https://youtu.be/JRgrYMYPRKk


----------



## dorsch*thomas (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Leute,  bin zur Zeit in Spodsbjerg. Gestern top gefangen, 14 Dorsche zwischen 65-85 cm und einen schönen Seelachs. Auch einige Holländer haben super gefangen. Ein bisschen Geduld und die Fische kommen. Gruß aus LL Thomas


----------



## SFVNOR (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Moin,

Ich bin SA in Spodsbjerg und 2x jeweils 4,5 Std draußen gewesen. Ich hatte nicht einen Zupfer egal in welcher Wassertiefe. 
Dafür gab es einige schöne Platte wobei die Klieschen in der Mehrzahl waren. 
Naja, ich habe noch 1,5 Wochen und die Hofnung stirbt zuletzt.

Mit mir kamen vorhin 3 Boote wieder in den Hafen. 1 Boot, 5 Mann= 3 Dorsche, 2 Boote mit 3 Mann= Schneider

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Rainhart (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo zusammen, sind seit Samstag heroben. Kurzer Bericht: Sonntag und Montag nichts. Gestern viele Platten, heute 50 kleine Dorsch, alle zurück, Platten sowieso, 16 maßige Dorsch. Gefangt haben wir mit blauen Pilkern, mit Möhrchen noch keinen einzigen. Ausführlichen Bericht gibt's nächste Woche.
P.S. wir sind zufrieden, Hauptsache es geht was
Beste Grüße Rainhart


----------



## Uwe W. (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> da es zur Zeit etwas still ist um die Dorsche, hier mal unser Video vom Frühjahr. Wir haben zwar auch nicht die Gefriertruhe voll bekommen, konnten uns aber nicht beschweren.
> 
> https://youtu.be/JRgrYMYPRKk



Hi Goldaal,fand das Video klasse.War selber 13 mal auf LL.Geht gesundheitlich seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr.Es gab auch in den 90er und Anfang der 2000er immer wieder unterschiedliche Jahre.Obwohl ich der Meinung bin,das wenn Platte ohne Ende da sind und vor allen Dingen kleine,der Dorschbestand nicht allzu hoch ist.Mag sein das ich damit alleine stehe aber aufgefallen ist mir das schon.Nichts desto trotz,freu mich wenn ihr hier weiter fleißig schreibt,weil außer lesen kann ich leider am angeln nicht mehr teilnehmen.


----------



## Der Goldaal (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Uwe W. schrieb:


> Hi Goldaal,fand das Video klasse.War selber 13 mal auf LL.Geht gesundheitlich seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr.Es gab auch in den 90er und Anfang der 2000er immer wieder unterschiedliche Jahre.Obwohl ich der Meinung bin,das wenn Platte ohne Ende da sind und vor allen Dingen kleine,der Dorschbestand nicht allzu hoch ist.Mag sein das ich damit alleine stehe aber aufgefallen ist mir das schon.Nichts desto trotz,freu mich wenn ihr hier weiter fleißig schreibt,weil außer lesen kann ich leider am angeln nicht mehr teilnehmen.



Hi Uwe,

tut mir leid für Dich, ich kann mir vorstellen wie Dein Herz blutet. Danke für das Feedback und das Lob. Bei der Diskussion woran oder an wem es liegt, dass man weniger oder nichts fängt will ich mich wegen Unwissenheit meinerseits nicht beteiligen


----------



## kokanee (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,  bin zur Zeit in Spodsbjerg. Gestern top gefangen, 14 Dorsche zwischen 65-85 cm und einen schönen Seelachs. Auch einige Holländer haben super gefangen. Ein bisschen Geduld und die Fische kommen. Gruß aus LL Thomas



Hallo Thomas, wie wäre es mit ein paar Bilder von Deinen Fischen, würde vielleicht den zur Zeit nicht so erfolgreichen Angelkollegen etwas Mut geben.#6#6

Gruß 
Kokanee


----------



## Multe (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

*HAFENFEST*
vom 30. Juni - 3. Juli findet im Hafen von Spodsbjerg das traditionelle *Hafenfest* statt.
Am *Donnestag* findet um 19.00 Uhr im Zelt ein Bankospiel statt.
Am *Freitag* startet das Fest um 19.00 Uhr. Neben einer Schatzjagt gibt es auch Livemusik und es wird der Mr. Spodsbjerg gesucht.
Das Programm am *Samstag* startet um 12.00 Uhr mit einem reichhaltigem Programm. So sehen sie Oldtimer Autos, Ringreiten usw.
*Sonntags *geht es um 10.00 Uhr schon los und um 12.00 Uhr gibt es ein GRATIS Heringsbuffet im Zelt. Um *18.00 Uhr*  geht dann das Hafenfest zu Ende.
An allen Tagen gibt es neben Bier und anderen Getränken auch gebackene Fischfilets , Würstchen mit Pommes, Fischfikadellen mit Kartoffelsalat und natürlich die kleinen Apfelpfannkuchen.
Das komplette Programm hängt im Hafen aus.


----------



## carlsberg (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Och nöööö 2 wochen zu früh


----------



## roofvisser (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Heute Abend noch ein paar Stunden geangelt in Spodsbjerg . 
Bei der Rückkehr in den Hafen waren 7 Deutsche Angler die zu spät zuruck waren und hinter dem geschlossenen Tor standen beim die verleih Bootsanleger.
Mit die Hilfe von "The Unsinkable Legend" (Boston Whaler) die Menschen aus ihrer Notlage freigegeben und auf dem Dock auf der Piste abgelagert.
Die ganze Geschichte mit Fotos wird morgen in den Urlaub Bericht auf mein Website platziert werden.
http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/spodsbjerg-juni-2016


----------



## SFVNOR (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



roofvisser schrieb:


> Heute Abend noch ein paar Stunden geangelt in Spodsbjerg .
> Bei der Rückkehr in den Hafen waren 7 Deutsche Angler die zu spät zuruck waren und hinter dem geschlossenen Tor standen beim die verleih Bootsanleger.
> Mit die Hilfe von "The Unsinkable Legend" (Boston Whaler) die Menschen aus ihrer Notlage freigegeben und auf dem Dock auf der Piste abgelagert.
> Die ganze Geschichte mit Fotos wird morgen in den Urlaub Bericht auf mein Website platziert werden.
> http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/spodsbjerg-juni-2016



Moin,
Da hatten die Jungs aber richtig Glück das Du da warst und noch mehr dass die nicht vom Wasserschutz kontrolliert wurden falls ohne Positionslichter bei Sonnenuntergang Gefahren wurde.
Das hätte ein großes Loch in die Urlaubskasse gerissen :q
Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## carlsberg (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## dorsch*thomas (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Gestern 13 Dorsche 68 - 87cm und 8 Seelachse wobei der grösste 75 cm war.  Gruß Thomas


----------



## carlsberg (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej Thomas Glückwunsch zu den tollen fängen ,  werde auch mal 2 Liter Milch mitnehmen zum Anfüttern wenn ich in 3 Wochen oben bin


----------



## dorsch*thomas (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Hej Thomas Glückwunsch zu den tollen fängen ,  werde auch mal 2 Liter Milch mitnehmen zum Anfüttern wenn ich in 3 Wochen oben bin



Das sind Kühlakkus, einfach Wasser mit ein bisschen Salz einfüllen und du hast perfekte Akkus


----------



## carlsberg (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht .


----------



## kokanee (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Gestern 13 Dorsche 68 - 87cm und 8 Seelachse wobei der grösste 75 cm war.  Gruß Thomas


Hi Thomas,
na das macht doch wieder mut. Sehr schöner Fang, Petri#6#6. In welcher Tiefe habt Ihr die Köhler gefangen, mit Pilker?

Gruß kokanee


----------



## dorsch*thomas (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



kokanee schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> na das macht doch wieder mut. Sehr schöner Fang, Petri#6#6. In welcher Tiefe habt Ihr die Köhler gefangen, mit Pilker?
> 
> Gruß kokanee



In 27m Tiefe mit Kieler Blitz, orange Gold silber


----------



## Multe (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Bevor ihr jetzt am WE nach Langeland fahrt solltet ihr euch vorher mit eurem Vermieter in Verbindung setzen, denn nach dem *sehr schweren Unwetter* am Donnerstag ging einiges zu Bruch.
http://www.tv2fyn.dk/artikel/sydfyn-46-henvendelser-til-falck

hier sind noch einige Bilder...
http://www.fyens.dk/langeland/Pas-p...eerne-ramt-af-vanvittigt-vejr/artikel/3022436


----------



## Nilemann11 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

|bigeyes 
 Hoffentlich war da keiner gerade mit dem Boot unterwegs.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Junge, sieht das sche...... aus - Nilemann11 hat recht, hoffentlich war da keiner unterwegs....


----------



## SFVNOR (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ja, das war schon gewaltig was gestern Abend abgegangen ist. Das habe ich in den zig Jahren die ich nach LL fahre noch nicht erlebt.

Also Solyst 2 hat keine Schäden #h


----------



## MikeHawk (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

********....und ich wollte am 2.7. losfahren. Gleich mal bei Novasol anrufen.


----------



## merlo (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Gestern 13 Dorsche 68 - 87cm und 8 Seelachse wobei der grösste 75 cm war.  Gruß Thomas


|wavey:
Hallo Thomas bis du im August (2016) auch in Spodsbjerg ?
Ich bin ab 04.08.16 fünf Wochen vor Ort
Gruss Fritz


----------



## dorsch*thomas (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Fritz, ja vom 06.08.-13.08. Mit Familie,  da darf ich nur morgens angeln;+Wir sehen uns   Gruß aus LL Thomas


----------



## Matze 74 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin.....
Das war ja mal richtig übel das Gewitter,hoffentlich sind alle gesund geblieben. Sachschäden ersetzt die Versicherung aber Gesundheit kann dir niemand ersetzen. 
Fritz und Thomas,vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal im Hafen oder auf See. Wir sind vom 06.08.- 13.08. Am Start. 

Gruß Matze #h


----------



## buttweisser (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Das sind Kühlakkus, einfach Wasser mit ein bisschen Salz einfüllen und du hast perfekte Akkus



Moin Thomas,

erstmal Petri Heil. Ich mache auch oft Kühlakkus aus den Tetrapacks. Doch warum Salz dazugeben, halten die Akkus dann länger durch?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich wohne zur Zeit im Egevaenget....
Das Gewitter war schon heftig, aber ausser ein paar Büschen und Ästen ist nix passiert!
Mir sind ein paar Stühle ums Haus gekegelt, aber alles halb so wild!
Also keine Sorge......
|rolleyes
Gruss
Tom


----------



## dorsch*thomas (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Moin Thomas,
> 
> erstmal Petri Heil. Ich mache auch oft Kühlakkus aus den Tetrapacks. Doch warum Salz dazugeben, halten die Akkus dann länger durch?
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Ja, Salz hält länger die Kälte.  Gruß Thomas


----------



## dorsch*thomas (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo LL Freunde,  heute war es etwas schwierig die Dorsche ans Band zu bekommen.  Morgens viel Strömung, abgebrochen.  Dann ab 16:00 ein zweiter Versuch. Der lief gut,  11 Dorsche wobei 5 über 80 cm waren,  der Rest 55-70 cm. Bei der Rückfahrt in den Hafen noch einen nassen Hintern vom Regen bekommen , hoffe morgen regnet es nicht ganz so schlimm.  Gruß Thomas


----------



## buttweisser (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Ja, Salz hält länger die Kälte.  Gruß Thomas



Danke und noch viel Spaß und Erfolg auf der Insel.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## dorsch*thomas (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo LL Freunde,  heute starker Wind aus Nord , nichts zu machen. Morgen auch viel Wind,  aber egal bei Thomas ist 20 Jahr Feier.  Gruß Thomas


----------



## climber (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo,

wir sind vor Ort und werden morgen auch zur Feier gehen. #h

Gruß climber


----------



## ado (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir haben uns auch durch den Stau gekämpft und sind gut angekommen. Werden morgen bei Thomas am Laden zur Feier vorbei schauen. Dann hoffen wir, dass der Wind nachlässt .


----------



## dorsch*thomas (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Leute,  heute morgen mal was anderes probiert. Ab ins Flache mit Makrelen System. Und siehe da, die kleinen Sommergäste sind vor Ort. Tiefe 17 m am Sportplatz. Gruß Thomas


----------



## carlsberg (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej Thomas das ich doch eine schöne Abwechslung, wie schaut es aus mit den Dorschen


----------



## ado (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Cool gut zu wissen, dann werden wir für morgen (hoffen wir die Windvorhersage passt) auch mal eine Rute mit einem Makrelenvorfach bestücken. Die sind dann bestimmt weitläufig im Belt verteilt. 
Habt ihr auch so viele Schweinswale gesehen?
Wir waren heute circa eine Stunde draußen auf Dorsch. Haben die Jungs auch gefunden. 73cm war der beste sonst noch n paar um die 50 und einige kleine. Haben dann wie der Wind immer mehr wurde auf Platte verlegt und gute gefangen in super Größen! 
Fazit des ersten Testtages bzw. der ersten Stunde: Man muss nicht bis hinter den grünen Turm um Fische zu fangen  es geht auch deutlich näher.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Hej Thomas das ich doch eine schöne Abwechslung, wie schaut es aus mit den Dorschen


Hallo Carlsberg,  wenn das Wetter mitspielt ist das gar nicht so schwer welche ans Band zu bekommen.  Es sind genug da, nur das Wetter spielt zur Zeit nicht mit. Es ist alles von 50 - 90cm da. Wir waren gar nicht so viel draußen wie sonst , haben aber schon mehr als genug in der Truhe. Bleibt ruhig Fisch ist genug da.  Gruß Thomas


----------



## carlsberg (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das ist ja mal eine gute Nachricht, bin ab dem 16.7 für 2 wochen oben  und hoffe das es dann besser läuft als im Mai. Wie weit Hintern grünen Turm stehen die Dorsche denn momentan


----------



## ado (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir haben sie heute auch auf Höhe Spodsbjerg gefunden.
Wie Thomas schon schreibt, wenn Wind und Wetter mitspielen würden, dann wäre es wohl gar nicht so schwer einige ins Boot zu bekommen.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal eine gute Nachricht, bin ab dem 16.7 für 2 wochen oben  und hoffe das es dann besser läuft als im Mai. Wie weit Hintern grünen Turm stehen die Dorsche denn momentan



Ca 4 Km dahinter


----------



## climber (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Zusammen,

das hört sich doch super an.
Wir werden morgen auch draußen sein und den Dorschen nachstellen.

Gruß climber


----------



## carlsberg (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Danke Thomas,


----------



## dorsch*thomas (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Ca 4 Km dahinter



Wir waren auch schon mal weiter,  ist aber ein langer Ritt und nicht notwendig


----------



## dorsch*thomas (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Dorsch und Seelachs


----------



## carlsberg (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das sieht doch gut aus.


----------



## Helmand (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir waren vom 18.-25.06.16 vor Ort auf Dorschjagd. Es war deutlich schwieriger als in den letzten Jahren, die Burschen zu finden - aber auch nicht unmöglich. Gefangen haben wir in Tiefen von 18 - 26 Metern vorwiegend auf kleine Gummis an leichten Köpfen bis max. 100 Gramm. Gefischt haben wir meistens recht weit im Süden. Auffällig war, das wir nur kleine Trupps gefunden haben, nach 2 - 3 Fischen gab es keine weiteren Bisse. Also viele Stellenwechsel. Dazu waren viele Fische sehr "schlank" und hatten leere Mägen. Trotzdem gab es viele sehr vorsichtige Bisse. Die größeren Dorsche hatten überwiegend Fische gefressen. In den letzten Jahren hatten wir fast nur mit Krebsen vollgefressene Dorsche, das war in diesem Jahr anders. Wir mussten uns die Fische wirklich erarbeiten, das war mal eine schöne Herausforderung. Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht, wir kommen im nächsten Juni wieder. Mal sehen, was der Belt dann für Überraschungen bringt.
Der Knaller war das Unwetter am Donnerstag Abend, wir haben es gerade noch in den Hafen geschafft. Trotz Blitz und Donner kamen uns Boote entgegen, die  bis hinter den grünen Turm gefahren sind... Das werden die bereut haben, es gab dann Sturmböen bis Stärke 12, dazu Starkregen und Hagelschauer. Zum Glück sind alle wieder reingekommen. Da fragt man sich nur, warum Leute sowas für ein paar Fische riskieren.
Allen die gerade oben sind viel Erfolg und eine schöne Zeit!


----------



## Carptigers (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi Leute, drei Tage sind wie immer viel zu schnell vorbei.  Anbei mal eine kleine Übersicht unserer Fänge. 
Denen, die noch auf Langeland sind, viel Glück.


----------



## Carptigers (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Noch ein paar...


----------



## Carptigers (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

So reicht erst mal...


----------



## Stefan W. (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Schöne Dorsche. In welchen Tiefen konntet ihr die überlisten? Und vorallem geniales Bild vom Sonnenuntergang


----------



## Der Goldaal (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Und so schnell wendet sich das Blatt und Alle sind glücklich und zufrieden  Glückwunsch zu den Fängen, schöne Fische. Ja das Foto vom Sonnenuntergang ist cool.


----------



## Carptigers (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi Stefan, die Fische standen merkwürdigerweise relativ flach.
Selbst in 15m konnten wir schöne Größen erbeuten. Die meißten haben wir zwischen 20 und 22m gefangen.


----------



## Stefan W. (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Danke Carptigers. Das sind ja mal angenehme Bedingungen.


----------



## Multe (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Im Fischereihafen von Spodsbjerg hat  der Fischimbiss                  -- *KUTTERFISK *--  eine *Terrasse *angebaut und sein Speisenangebot deutlich vergrößert. Man kann jetzt auch direkt vor Ort essen oder auch sein Menü mitnehmen. 
http://www.kutterfiskspodsbjerg.dk/413146099
*Geöffnet *ist von Montag - Donnerstag 10.00 Uhr - 17.00 Uhr
Freitag         9.30 Uhr - 17.30 Uhr
Samstag      9.30  Uhr - 13.00 Uhr

ganz begeistert sind viele Boardies von den Fischfrikadellen


----------



## carlsberg (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Heute sind wohl Schöne Dorsche raus gekommen. Einer ist bei Fb mit 10, 5kg


----------



## SFVNOR (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> Im Fischereihafen von Spodsbjerg hat  der Fischimbiss                  -- *KUTTERFISK *--  eine *Terrasse *angebaut und sein Speisenangebot deutlich vergrößert. Man kann jetzt auch direkt vor Ort essen oder auch sein Menü mitnehmen.
> http://www.kutterfiskspodsbjerg.dk/413146099
> *Geöffnet *ist von Montag - Donnerstag 10.00 Uhr - 17.00 Uhr
> Freitag         9.30 Uhr - 17.30 Uhr
> ...



Moin, 
Stimmt, vorgestern küchenfertige Schollen gekauft, sehr lecker und heute 5 Frikadellen an dem mich mein Schluckauf immer noch erinnert. Gegessen ohne Verstand  aber Super lecker. Petri, Stefan


----------



## dorsch*thomas (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

So sieht das aus, wenn es mit dem Wind paßt. Alle gefangen von22 - 25m.  Gruß Thomas


----------



## rule270 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hy Flo
Hat wohl geklappt!!
LG
Rudi


----------



## spodsbjerg (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Carptigers schrieb:


> So reicht erst mal...



Schöne Bilder........Petri #6


----------



## dorsch*thomas (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Leute, so nach dem bescheidenen Wetter gestern und nicht so guten Aussichten auf Besserung, haben wir heute morgen die Heimreise angetreten. Wir haben sehr gut gefangen, einige Bilder hatte ich ja reingestellt. Die Dorsche hatten immer nur sehr kurze Beißphasen, die galt es auszunutzen. Dazu kam noch das Wetter, von Unwetter bis strahlenden Sonnenschein war alles dabei. Wenn dann schönes Wetter war, hat uns einige Male der Wind oder die Strömung einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Nur wenn alles passte , hat es auch richtig geknallt. Dienstag hatten wir noch mal zum Abschluss 25 Stück 60-85 cm, also genau die Fische die vernünftig für die Küche sind. Ein paar Tage vorher waren es mal 21 Stück nur Abends. Mehrmals haben wir noch zweistellig gefangen. Schön war, das diesmal einige Seelachse von uns überlistet werden konnten( 13 Stück Größter 75 cm). Auch die Makrelen sind da, ein Paar wurden sofort verzehrt, der Rest für zu Hause. Die ersten Tage liefen Pilker besser als Gummis, was sich aber zum Schluss änderte. Ich habe hauptsächlich mit kleinen Gewichten in der Andrift gefischt. Fängigste Köder waren: Blitz Pilker Orange- gold-silber, Möhrchen, Langeländer Shad von Joachim ( Bright baits), Crawling Jack Farbe Lawa und Swim Fish von Lunker City 5" Farbe Cinnemon. Wie schon erwähnt haben wir top gefangen und freuen uns schon auf das nächste Mal. Für mich schon in 5 Wochen. Fisch ist genug da. Viel Erfolg und gutes Wetter für alle die Oben sind. Gruß Thomas
P.S. Danke an Thomas und Chris für die schöne Jubiläumsfeier, Würstchen und Bier waren lecker


----------



## felix26 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Danke für die schönen Berichte und die tollen Fotos, insbesondere an Dorschthomas und carptigers


----------



## Stulle (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wenn es mal nicht so gut läuft könnt ihr euch ja das t-shirt holen. 
Mein angel urlaub fällt übrigens auch aus. Petri an alle die oben sind.

[edit Mod: gelöscht. Bitte keine Fremdbilder einstellen sondern verlinken.]


----------



## Der Goldaal (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej,

da kam was in den Nachrichten heute....von wegen Dorschquoten auch für Freizeitfischer und so

https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meck...te-droht-Fischer-besorgt,fischereitag100.html

http://www.focus.de/regional/schles...sollen-weniger-dorsche-fangen_id_5689479.html

http://www.shz.de/regionales/schles...uote-um-88-prozent-reduzieren-id13880531.html


Das soll nur zur Info dienen und nicht wieder zur Panikmache, dass es keine Fische mehr gibt. Die letzten Tage haben ja das Gegenteil bewiesen. Man kann Alles regeln, die Frage ist nur, wie man es kontrolliert und ggf wie die Konsequenzen aussehen.


----------



## sandre (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Interessant, nach den starken Salzwassereinbrüchen der letzten Jahre hatten wohl alle mit weiter steigendem Dorschbestand gerechnet. Warum es nun zu so einem drastischen Einbruch kam, keiner weiß es. Sollten die Fischer ihre Quoten drastisch senken müssen bin ich als Angler dafür, dass auch wir unseren Beitrag leisten. Beispielsweise wäre eine Tagesfangmenge von max.5 Dorschen ab 45cm oder 50cm pro Angler sinnvoll. Desweiteren wäre ich für ein Entnahmefenster von 45/50-80cm, um den wertvollen großen Dorschen die Vermehrung zu ermöglichen. Denn meiner Meinung sind auch wir Angler zur Nachhaltigkeit verpflichtet. Schließlich profitieren wir dann auch wieder von hoffentlich wachsenden Beständen. 

Gruß Ron


----------



## Jose (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

wie wärs mit ganz verbieten????


----------



## DirkulesMG (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Jose schrieb:


> wie wärs mit ganz verbieten????



Warum?


----------



## Jose (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Jose schrieb:


> wie wärs mit ganz verbieten????





DirkulesMG schrieb:


> Warum?



weil das der einfachere weg ist als der über langwierige gutmensch-selbstbeschränkungen.



#q


----------



## sandre (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich meinte das als gesetzliche Vorschrift, so wie es das für viele  (die meisten ) Fischarten im Süßwasser auch gibt. Warum nicht auch für den Dorsch ?Okay, über ein Entnahmefenster kann man zumindest diskutieren.


----------



## Stulle (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



sandre schrieb:


> Ich meinte das als gesetzliche Vorschrift, so wie es das für viele  (die meisten ) Fischarten im Süßwasser auch gibt. Warum nicht auch für den Dorsch ?Okay, über ein Entnahmefenster kann man zumindest diskutieren.



ich bin für 40-70cm und nicht mehr mitnehmen als der fänger selber zuhause auf den tisch bringt


----------



## dorsch*thomas (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Leute, habe mal einen neuen Gummifischhalter für meine Jigköpfe gebaut . Ganz einfach und hält super. V2A Draht und Schrumpfschlauch, mehr braucht man nicht dazu. Gruß Thomas


----------



## de Lumb (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> ich bin für 40-70cm und nicht mehr mitnehmen als der fänger selber zuhause auf den tisch bringt



#6

Ob gesetzlich oder nicht, wir praktizieren diese Einstellung schon seit Jahren. Bei unserer Truppe steht nicht die Masse und Kilos im Vordergrund. Hauptsache wir haben einen schönen Angelurlaub erlebt.  :vik:

Gruß 
de Lumb


----------



## cocorell (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> ich bin für 40-70cm und nicht mehr mitnehmen als der fänger selber zuhause auf den tisch bringt



Der Gedanke an sich ist gut und vernünftig....aaaaaber nur für die Angler die auch mit ausreichender Verantwortung/ Eigenverantwortung und Sensibilität dem Zielfisch gegenüber Fischen und Handeln.
Solange es immer noch Angler gibt, meistens osteuropäischer Abstammung,, ( habe ich selber desöfteren, nicht nur auf Langeland gesehen ) die Jungdorsche der Größe  einer Handfläche am Strand ausnehmen, ist dieser o.g. Vorschlag nicht praktisch umsetzbar.


----------



## sandre (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Da gebe ich dir absolut recht, nur wird es wie in fast allen anderen Bereichen unserer Zivilisation eben immer schwarze Schafe geben. Ich denke schon, dass sich die überwiegende Zahl der Angler korrekt verhält. 
Man könnte ja auch ähnlich wie bei den Fischern die Fangmenge des Anglers variabel halten. Gibt es starke Jahrgänge darf der Angler mehr entnehmen, bei schwachen entsprechend umgekehrt.Bei den  jährlichen  Empfehlungen der Ices könnte man also auch uns Angler mit einschließen und entsprechend umsetzen. So würden auch wir unseren Beitrag leisten. 

Gruß Ron


----------



## scp (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> da kam was in den Nachrichten heute....von wegen Dorschquoten auch für Freizeitfischer und so
> 
> ...


Das soll nur zur Info dienen und nicht wieder zur Panikmache, dass es keine Fische mehr gibt. Die letzten Tage haben ja das Gegenteil bewiesen. 
Dann ist ja alles in Butter...wenn noch von einigen Anglern in der westlichen Ostsee noch Fische gefangen werden.
Weiter machen.


----------



## cocorell (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



scp schrieb:


> Das soll nur zur Info dienen und nicht wieder zur Panikmache, dass es keine Fische mehr gibt. Die letzten Tage haben ja das Gegenteil bewiesen.
> Dann ist ja alles in Butter...wenn noch von einigen Anglern in der westlichen Ostsee noch Fische gefangen werden.
> Weiter machen.



Wie sagt man so schön......."Gelesen und zur Kenntnis  genommen".
Eine Frage darf dann doch noch gestellt werden.......Wenn die Dorschbestände sich erholt haben, ähnlich den Heringsbeständen, wer fängt dann die sich erholten Bestände? Dann wird es ja etliche Fischer als Unternehmer nicht mehr geben! Als Antwort könnte ich mir vorstellen.....es werde ja nicht alle Fischer das Handtuch werfen....wahrscheinlich wohl eher die kleinen Fischer als die großen  und die großen,  die ja überlebt haben, werden dann noch größer um die gestiegene  Dorschpopulation abzuernten.


----------



## climber (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



scp schrieb:


> Das soll nur zur Info dienen und nicht wieder zur Panikmache, dass es keine Fische mehr gibt. Die letzten Tage haben ja das Gegenteil bewiesen.
> Dann ist ja alles in Butter...wenn noch von einigen Anglern in der westlichen Ostsee noch Fische gefangen werden.
> Weiter machen.



Hallo Zusammen,

es ist und bleibt schwierig bei den derzeitigen Beständen an Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee.
Wir haben bei unserer Kuttertour mit 10 Leuten 25 Dorsche rausgeholt.

Gruß climber


----------



## climber (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> Im Fischereihafen von Spodsbjerg hat  der Fischimbiss                  -- *KUTTERFISK *--  eine *Terrasse *angebaut und sein Speisenangebot deutlich vergrößert. Man kann jetzt auch direkt vor Ort essen oder auch sein Menü mitnehmen.
> http://www.kutterfiskspodsbjerg.dk/413146099
> *Geöffnet *ist von Montag - Donnerstag 10.00 Uhr - 17.00 Uhr
> Freitag         9.30 Uhr - 17.30 Uhr
> ...



Danke für den Tipp.
Die Fischfrikadellen fanden wir so gut, dass wir gleich einen 2 Stop eingelegt hatten.

Gruß climber


----------



## ado (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir sind (leider) auch wieder zu Hause. Eine Woche is echt verdammt kurz - sind dann meist ja auch nur 5 Angeltage. 
So jetzt aber zu dem was alle interessiert, wir waren mit den Fängen zufrieden. Sinnvoll auf Dorsch konnten wir eigentlich nur einen Tag fischen haben da aber 13 Stück fangen können (alle zwischen 50 und 75) zwei richtig gute sind uns im Drill leider ausgestiegen. Wir haben uns den Ritt Richtung Süden gespart und alle unsere Fische um Spodsbjerg rum gefangen. Die Tiefe in der wir gefangen haben war zwischen 23 und 26m. Es war auch wie jedes Jahr die Fische standen auf sehr kleinen Flecken. Trifft man die nicht bleibt man bisslos. Die anderen Tage waren leider geprägt entweder von einem Tick zu viel Wind oder von extremer Strömung. Diese Tage haben wir für die Plattfische genutzt und ich muss sagen die gibt es in enormen Stückzahlen und teilweise kapitalen Größen. Wer mal zwei 40er auf einmal am leichten Gerät drillt weiß, dass auch das Spaß machen kann. Die Platten haben wir sowohl südlich als auch nördlich gefunden auf ca. 10m. Auch aus der Brandung konnten wir gute Fische fangen. 
Leider gab es keine Mefo. 
Wir kommen aber mit Sicherheit nächstes Jahr wieder. Fischtechnisch konnten wir wenig unterschied zu den Vorjahren feststellen. 

@Dorschthomas leider haben wir es nicht mehr geschafft euch im Hafen anzutreffen und eure Tips konnten wir leider auch nicht mehr ausprobieren..  sollten wir nächstes Jahr gleichzeitig oben sein, dann trinken wir eins im Hafen |wavey:


----------



## dorsch*thomas (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



ado schrieb:


> Wir sind (leider) auch wieder zu Hause. Eine Woche is echt verdammt kurz - sind dann meist ja auch nur 5 Angeltage.
> So jetzt aber zu dem was alle interessiert, wir waren mit den Fängen zufrieden. Sinnvoll auf Dorsch konnten wir eigentlich nur einen Tag fischen haben da aber 13 Stück fangen können (alle zwischen 50 und 75) zwei richtig gute sind uns im Drill leider ausgestiegen. Wir haben uns den Ritt Richtung Süden gespart und alle unsere Fische um Spodsbjerg rum gefangen. Die Tiefe in der wir gefangen haben war zwischen 23 und 26m. Es war auch wie jedes Jahr die Fische standen auf sehr kleinen Flecken. Trifft man die nicht bleibt man bisslos. Die anderen Tage waren leider geprägt entweder von einem Tick zu viel Wind oder von extremer Strömung. Diese Tage haben wir für die Plattfische genutzt und ich muss sagen die gibt es in enormen Stückzahlen und teilweise kapitalen Größen. Wer mal zwei 40er auf einmal am leichten Gerät drillt weiß, dass auch das Spaß machen kann. Die Platten haben wir sowohl südlich als auch nördlich gefunden auf ca. 10m. Auch aus der Brandung konnten wir gute Fische fangen.
> Leider gab es keine Mefo.
> Wir kommen aber mit Sicherheit nächstes Jahr wieder. Fischtechnisch konnten wir wenig unterschied zu den Vorjahren feststellen.
> ...


Hallo Andreas, ab 15.06.2017 für 16 Tage Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thymallus93 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Grüße aus Passau, 

auch wir waren vom 17-24.06 in Spodsbjerg, hier ein etwas verspäteter Bericht über unsere Woche. 

Das Wetter war eigentlich Recht gut, auch zum Fischen geeignet teilweise spiegelglatte See und wenn man mit 60gr auf 50M pilken kann ist das natürlich ein Traum. Natürlich waren auch 2/3 Tage dabei mit 200gr und 2 Tage wo man mit 300gr nur eine Grundberührung hatte. 

Wir waren im Haus vom Fischer Klaus, der immer gute Laune hat ob die Netze leer oder voll sind. Ein pfunds Kerl! Er hat extra noch schnell ein Boot für uns aufgetrieben ne 585 Limbo wir waren echt zufrieden. Das Boot liegt im Fischereihafen, deshalb sind wir leider keinen vom Board über den Weg gelaufen.

So jetzt zu unseren Fängen, also ich als Jungfischer (23j) war das erste mal auf LL, mit meinem Opa und 3 weiteren älteren Herren. Die seit 25 Jahren in Spodsbjerg sind. 
Die Dorschfänge waren sehr überschaubar, ich denke dass mehr drin gewesen wäre, wir hatten am Tag (2-3 aktive Angler) 2-3 Dorsche im Schnitt, wo am Ende 6 über 50cm waren und die andern wieder schwimmen durften. 

Gefangen haben wir ausschließlich mit schweren Grundblei passiv über den Grundgeschleift mit 2 Beifängern. Ich hatte Mörchen dran, aber alles was Rot/Orange war fing eigentlich. 
Wir haben jeden Tag alles probiert, Grüne Tonne (30m), Mitten in der Fahrinne (55M) Rote Tonne(30M) zwischen den Fahrinnen (20-25M) aber so richtig orten konnten wir die Fische leider nicht. 2 80cm gingen auf 48 Meter ans Band und ein 85 auf 28 Meter Nähe grüne Tonne. 

Wir wussten dass man die Fische suchen muss, haben sie aber leider nicht gefunden. Klaus kann ein Lied davon singen wie wenig Fisch momentan vor Spodsbjerg ist. Er hat täglich 5 km Netze über der gesamten Fahrinne verteilt und 200kg Dorsch am Tag drin. Da kostet der Diesel für's Boot mehr...

Trotzdem werden wir's nächstes Jahr wieder probieren. Weil das auch als Urlaub gesehen werden muss und wir Hobbyangler haben zum Glück keine Quote zu erfüllen! 

Ein kräftiges Petri an alle folgenden Langeländer!


----------



## Thymallus93 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Noch eine kleine Ergänzung, natürlich haben wir es auch auf Plattfisch versucht, aber wir hatten anscheinend nicht die richtige Strategie gefunden *lach* wir haben schon hin und wieder vereinzelt gefangen, aber nur ganz wenig. 
Ich hab meistens alleine auf Platte gefischt. Mit ner leichten Spinnrute 20-60gr mit einem 60gr Buttlöffel mit Perlenvorfach und als Köder aufgetaute Krabben an die beiden Haken. 
Ich hab's probiert mit passiv treiben lassen und mit Ankern und werfen und langsam einholen. Habe auf 7m ca. gefischt. Aber wie gesagt eine schöne große Flunder und paar kleine Schollen. Also anscheinend irgendwas falsch gemacht.

Ich hab's links und rechts vom Hafen probiert, beides ohne wirklichen Erfolg. 

Vielleicht habt ihr da Tipps für mich was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte? Es war sehr schwierig stellen ohne Gras zu finden, ich hätte fast bei jedem Wurf Gestrüpp am Haken  -.-' ... 

Grüße


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal ein Bericht aus den Kieler Nachrichten zum Thema Dorschbestand in der westlichen Ostsee...

http://www.kn-online.de/News/Nachri...emie-fuer-Kutter-soll-Dorschfischer-entlasten


----------



## Stulle (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Thymallus93 schrieb:


> Noch eine kleine Ergänzung, natürlich haben wir es auch auf Plattfisch versucht, aber wir hatten anscheinend nicht die richtige Strategie gefunden *lach* wir haben schon hin und wieder vereinzelt gefangen, aber nur ganz wenig.
> Ich hab meistens alleine auf Platte gefischt. Mit ner leichten Spinnrute 20-60gr mit einem 60gr Buttlöffel mit Perlenvorfach und als Köder aufgetaute Krabben an die beiden Haken.
> Ich hab's probiert mit passiv treiben lassen und mit Ankern und werfen und langsam einholen. Habe auf 7m ca. gefischt. Aber wie gesagt eine schöne große Flunder und paar kleine Schollen. Also anscheinend irgendwas falsch gemacht.
> 
> ...



Da hast du auch den "grund" [emoji6] für die geringen fänge platte mögen ehr freien Grund sand/steine/Muscheln zb. Auf Google earth kann man das gut sehen. 

Da hilft sonst nur ein System mit armen deutlich über Grund.

Aber and manche tagen wollen sie einfach nicht fressen da kannst du machen was du willst.


----------



## Windelwilli (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Thymallus93 schrieb:


> Noch eine kleine Ergänzung, natürlich haben wir es auch auf Plattfisch versucht, aber wir hatten anscheinend nicht die richtige Strategie gefunden *lach* wir haben schon hin und wieder vereinzelt gefangen, aber nur ganz wenig.
> Ich hab meistens alleine auf Platte gefischt. Mit ner leichten Spinnrute 20-60gr mit einem 60gr Buttlöffel mit Perlenvorfach und als Köder aufgetaute Krabben an die beiden Haken.
> Ich hab's probiert mit passiv treiben lassen und mit Ankern und werfen und langsam einholen. Habe auf 7m ca. gefischt. Aber wie gesagt eine schöne große Flunder und paar kleine Schollen. Also anscheinend irgendwas falsch gemacht.
> 
> ...



Versuch's mal mit Seeringlern als Köder. 
Garnelen sind als Notköder ok, aber Wattis oder Kneifer fangen doch bedeutend besser, zumindest in der Ostsee.


----------



## Uwe W. (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Thymallus93 schrieb:


> Noch eine kleine Ergänzung, natürlich haben wir es auch auf Plattfisch versucht, aber wir hatten anscheinend nicht die richtige Strategie gefunden *lach* wir haben schon hin und wieder vereinzelt gefangen, aber nur ganz wenig.
> Ich hab meistens alleine auf Platte gefischt. Mit ner leichten Spinnrute 20-60gr mit einem 60gr Buttlöffel mit Perlenvorfach und als Köder aufgetaute Krabben an die beiden Haken.
> Ich hab's probiert mit passiv treiben lassen und mit Ankern und werfen und langsam einholen. Habe auf 7m ca. gefischt. Aber wie gesagt eine schöne große Flunder und paar kleine Schollen. Also anscheinend irgendwas falsch gemacht.
> 
> ...



Hi Thymallus93.Auf Platte ist Sand oder Kiesgrund optimal.Den gibt es auch bei Spodsbjerg.Links außen Hafen raus Richtung Bermuda-Dreieck,ist zwar ein wenig weit  zu fahren aber wenn der Wind mitspielt lohnt sich das.Tiefe etwa 3-10 Meter.Nach Rechts außen Hafen haben wir schon Sternstunden zwischen der gelben und der grünen Tonne zum Ufer hin auch in 3-10 Meter erlebt.Zum Köder muss ich sagen haben sich Wattwürmer(falls erhältlich)oder Seeringelwürmer bewährt.Kleine Sandaale oder Heringsfetzen gehen zur Not auch.Dabei kann man auch immer mit zum Teil guten Dorschen rechnen.Kann leider seit einiger Zeit wegen Krankheit nicht mehr selber angeln gehen aber ich hoffe das Dir die Tipps vielleicht bei der nächsten Tour nach LL weiterhelfen.Petri heil


----------



## pubaer67 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

hallo leute darf dieses jahr wieder mal nach langeland fahren toll toll mal ne frage an euch die dieses jahr da waren   wie sieht es mit angelscheinen aus????verkaufen norvasol oder angelhändler noch den schein  danke im vorraus füe euer info
petri uwe


----------



## otto57 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Kaufen meist bei den Bootsvermietern sprich Angelläden


Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ado (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@Thymallus:
 Wir hatten auch einen Tag an dem die Platten nicht so wollten. Da war es nicht einfach welche ans Band zu bekommen. Bei den Platten brauchst du auf jeden Fall Sandgrund oder festen Kiesgrund. Je weniger "Salat" desto besser. 
 Ringler waren bei uns auch erste Wahl, wobei wir auch zwischendurch mal auf Fischfetzen welche gefangen haben. 

 Die Dorsche haben sich dieses Jahr auf sehr kleinen Flecken aufgehalten. Das waren teilweise Flecken von nicht mehr als ca. 100qm. Wenn man die nicht getroffen hat blieben die Kisten leer. Hier hat uns die Erfahrung der letzten Jahre und die Hilfe einiger Boardies hier extrem geholfen. 

Wir freuen uns auf jeden Fall schon auf nächstes Jahr! 

 @Pubaer
 Den Angelschein kann man auch ganz bequem im Internet kaufen. Gibt es aber auch in den örtlichen Angelgeschäften.


----------



## Langeland-Dorsch (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



pubaer67 schrieb:


> hallo leute darf dieses jahr wieder mal nach langeland fahren toll toll mal ne frage an euch die dieses jahr da waren   wie sieht es mit angelscheinen aus????verkaufen norvasol oder angelhändler noch den schein  danke im vorraus füe euer info
> petri uwe




Hallo,

haben den Schein im örtlichen Angelladen gekauft.
Bei Novasol haben wir angefragt. Auch dort kann man den Angelschein erwerben.

Gruß


----------



## pubaer67 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

danke für euern tip


----------



## mareher (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo,
  ich fahre am 13 August für zwei Wochen nach Langeland und wir wollten eigentlich uns ein Boot für 3 Tag mieten /wenn es passt auch gerne noch 3 Tage)
  Online kann man nur die Boote für eine Woche mieten und eben nicht für einen anderen Zeitraum.
  Meine Frage: Ist das Angebot so ausgebucht das man als Spontankunde kaum die Möglichkeit hat an ein Boot zu kommen? Oder liegen da immer Boote?


----------



## otto57 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich glaube für eine Woche ist günstiger als Tageweise ev mal anfragen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mareher (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



otto57 schrieb:


> Ich glaube für eine Woche ist günstiger als Tageweise ev mal anfragen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk



Das ist ja richtig nur wollen wir die Woche nicht am Stück sondern eben nur 3 Tage und wenn es gefällt mehr. Für 3 Tage gibt es ja auch das Angebot 3 buchen 2 bezahlen


----------



## carlsberg (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ruf am besten bei Nikolaj an , ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen das noch Boote frei sind


----------



## Uwe W. (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Es ist schwer im Sommer spontan Boote zu mieten(weil u.a. Ferien sind)aber Nikolaj ist nicht der einzige der Boote vermietet.Am besten man googelt mal Bootsvermietung Langeland und fragt sich durch.Einzelne Tage sind immer teurer wie wenn man eine ganze Woche mietet.Vielleicht als Tipp noch,ne Kutterausfahrt.


----------



## spassvogel (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Gucke doch mal bei Baeltferie.com!


----------



## LL-Fan (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Von Juni bis Ende August bietet Nikolaj (IBI Bootsverleih in Spodsbjerg) "3 Tage mieten - nur 2 Tage bezahlen" an. In den Sommermonaten sind eigentlich kaum alle Boote vermietet. Nur im Frühjahr und Frühsommer sowie im Spätsommer, wenn vorrangig Angeltouristen nach LL fahren, ist es schwierig spontan ein Boot zu bekommen.


----------



## MikeHawk (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich war letzte Woche für 7 Tage oben, es gibt noch Boote, einfach mal anrufen.


Kurzer Statusbericht. War nun mein 5. mal Langeland und wahrscheinlich auch das letzte mal, so schön es da ist.


In 5 Angeltagen gab es zu zweit 3 Dorsche davon nur einer über 50cm, 6 Hornhechte, 2 Makrelen und 15 Plattfische.

 Die Dorsche Standen teilweise auf* 52 !!!!!!!!!! *Metern.


----------



## Carptigers (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hey Mike, wenn ihr "nur" 3 Dorsche gefangen habt, woher weißt du denn, dass so viele Dorsche auf 52m standen?

Ich bin der Meinung, daß man über das ganze Jahr von 2 bis 55m Fische fangen kann, mal mehr mal weniger.


----------



## Stulle (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Hey Mike, wenn ihr "nur" 3 Dorsche gefangen habt, woher weißt du denn, dass so viele Dorsche auf 52m standen?
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung, daß man über das ganze Jahr von 2 bis 55m Fische fangen kann, mal mehr mal weniger.


Er schreibt ja teilweise, warscheinlich haben sie da 2 oder 3 gefangen.

Im Winter/Frühjahr war auch an sonst 1a Plätzen kaum was zu bekommen. Hätte ich mir so, bis dahin, nicht vorstellen können. Falls jemand rausgefunden hat was los ist schweigt er zumindest


----------



## MikeHawk (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Auf 52 m hatten wir einige Fische auf dem Echolot und konnten einen fangen, die Nachbaar Boote hatten an dieser Stelle auch vereinzelt Fische.

Die anderen beiden bisschen auf 33 und 35 m tiefe an unterschiedlichen Tagen und Stellen ohne das etwas auf dem Echolot zu sehen war.


----------



## otto57 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Dieses Jahr war es verückt mit der angelei, aber es wurden viele Große gefangen , wo sind die kleinen geblieben.

Die Schwärme waren auch nicht in Massen da. Denke mal ist die Zeit wo sie dieses Jahr mal wo anders waren , vieleicht wirds mal wieder besser.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ado (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich versteh gar nicht, warum alle immer so tief fischen. Wir waren ende Juni eine Woche oben und hatten alle unsere Fische zwischen 20 und 25m. Wir hatten keine riesen schwärme auf dem Echolot, aber wenn man das Echolot richtig eingestellt hatte hat man schon immer wieder Fische vor allem an kleinen Kanten gesehen. 
 Wir hatten auch immer wieder kleinere Fische dabei zwischen 25 und 45cm. 
 Haben in den 1 1/2 Tagen die wir gezielt auf Dorsch gefischt haben gesamt ca. 35 - 40 Fische fangen können (wovon 13 in die Küche durften die besten Fische davon waren Mitte 70 die meisten Anfang 60)


----------



## MikeHawk (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir haben von 18-52 m alles abgefischt. bei der Drift war der Köder aber auch max 5 Sekunden in Grundnähe..


----------



## ado (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ja der Langelandbelt hat halt auch viel Wasserfläche. 
 Dass da nicht überall Fisch steht sollte auch jedem klar sein. 
 Wenn ihr blöderweise genau diesen Bereich befischt habt ist es nachvollziehbar, dass ihr etwas wenig gefangen habt. 

 Allerdings wie du schreibst scheint die Strömung auch recht extrem gewesen zu sein, da ist es nicht einfach an den Fisch zu kommen. Obwohl sie da oft besser beißen als wenn keine Strömung da ist. Allerdings wie du schreibst ist es sehr schwierig da auch Grundkontakt zu halten.


----------



## ole-brumm (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich bin zur Zeit auf Langeland und kann n ur sagen dass es dieses Jahr verdammt beschissen ist. Heute war vom Wetter her echt top, WIndstärker 2 und richtig schönes Wetter. kaum Drift und trotzdem seeehr schlecht. Vorgestern war ich mit drei mittleren Dorschen der König im Hafen. Plattfisch geht, das wars aber auch. 
Ich werde jetzt gleich nochmal rausfahren und schleppen, mal gucken was da so kommt, man muss den schönen Taag ausnutzen.


----------



## carlsberg (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Mahlzeit noch jemand vor Ort momentan?  Bin 2 wochen hier


----------



## dorsch*thomas (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Carlsberg, dann wünsche ich dir viel Petri Heil. Der Wind sieht ja nicht so schlecht aus. Berichte mal , was so geht. Leider muss ich noch 3 Wochen warten. Gruß Thomas


----------



## otto57 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Komisch alles ausgebucht und keiner da.

Ich denke mal sind zur Zeit alle mit Familie unterwegs, da muss die Angel zu hause bleiben.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorsch*thomas (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Mahlzeit noch jemand vor Ort momentan? Bin 2 wochen hier



Hallo Carlsberg, ich hoffe du hast die Milchpakete zum Anfüttern nicht vergessen. Gruß Thomas|supergri


----------



## Stefan W. (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich bin jetzt auch für ne Woche hier. Allerdings überwiegend zum Urlaub machen. Werde wohl noch 3 Tage ein Boot mieten. Mal sehen was so geht


----------



## ole-brumm (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



otto57 schrieb:


> Komisch alles ausgebucht und keiner da.
> 
> Ich denke mal sind zur Zeit alle mit Familie unterwegs, da muss die Angel zu hause bleiben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk




Ich bin da, aber auch mit Familie, Angel und Boot aber trotzdem mit! :q:q:q


----------



## inrisse (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

hallo wie sieht es denn mit makrelen aus letzte woche auf fehmarn gingen sie sehr gut



  gruß ingolf


----------



## dorsch*thomas (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



inrisse schrieb:


> hallo wie sieht es denn mit makrelen aus letzte woche auf fehmarn gingen sie sehr gut
> 
> 
> 
> gruß ingolf



Hallo Ingolf, Makrelen waren vor 3 Wochen schon jede menge da. Wer es darauf abgesehen hat, sollte die Kiste voll bekommen. Gruß Thomas


----------



## carlsberg (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Die erste ausfahrt heute 3 Std drei kleine Dorsche die wieder schwimmen. Hatte die Milch vergessen zum Anfüttern.  Es läuft immer noch wie im Mai .
Wer die Dorsche findet fängt . Wer den Punkt nicht trifft geht leer aus .
Am Dienstag nehmen ich Milch mit. Und dann mal schauen ob ich hinterm grünen Turm oder zum Bermuda fahre.
Melde mich wieder


----------



## chaco (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Carlsberg,warte ma ab, die nächsten Tage wirds wärmer,da kommen die Dorsche in den Belt,dann geht die Post ab,auch ohne Milch,außerdem bin ich auch ab Samstag da,bring das gute Wetter mit, rudi


----------



## Multe (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@carlsberg, keine Milch  - in DK musst du mit *Ymer* oder *A38* anfüttern - fahr in den Süden - PN kommt.
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg.
Gruß Walter


----------



## carlsberg (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Werde mich bemühen bis Samstag die Dorsche zu finden und zu fangen .r
Hej Rudi Dann sehen wir uns bestimmt.


----------



## spodsbjerg (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Bin auch wieder ab Samstag vor Ort. Dann können wir zusammen suchen


----------



## chaco (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Und leudde,A7 Samstag um 5 Uhr würde ich an euer stelle Hamburg passiert haben! Spätestens!,Baustellen reichlich vorhanden,Stau ohne Ende,mit Kindern sogar sonntags erst starten,ist viel entspannter


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



chaco schrieb:


> Und leudde,A7 Samstag um 5 Uhr würde ich an euer stelle Hamburg passiert haben! Spätestens!,Baustellen reichlich vorhanden,Stau ohne Ende,mit Kindern sogar sonntags erst starten,ist viel entspannter



Ich bin letzten Samstag die A7 um 08.00 Uhr gefahren und das lief sehr gut! Allerdings war wohl eine Stunde später 80Km stockender Verkehr zwischen HH und Rendsburg... Und dann noch einmal an der Grenze 5Km!


----------



## Zander Jonny (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin, ich war anfang April mit zwei Kumpels auf Langeland (Bukkemose).

Wir hatten von Haus und Boot eine Unterkunft und ein Boot.

Das Boot war das kleinste was sie hatten auf'n Trailer, wir konnten gerade mal 1Tag richtig Angeln, und da nur paar Stunden.

Naja dem entsprechend hatten wir auch kaum Fisch 8 Dorsche zwischen 45 und 75 in 7 Tagen |rolleyes

Jetzt wollte ich für's nächste mal wissen wie es mit einem größeren Boot ist, kann man mit einem größeren boot auch mal bei rauer See raus fahren wo man bei anderen Booten schon passen muss


----------



## otto57 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Kommt drauf an, wenn du aus dem Hafen fährst ist ev besser. Beim slippen ist das so eine Sache, wenn der Wind drauf liegt bekommt man das Bot nicht raus ( Wellen schlagen in das Boot ) . Und wenn das Wetter nicht mit spielt sprich starke Strömung kommt man auch nicht richtig runter mit den Ködern.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



otto57 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wenn du aus dem Hafen fährst ist ev besser. Beim slippen ist das so eine Sache, wenn der Wind drauf liegt bekommt man das Bot nicht raus ( Wellen schlagen in das Boot ) . Und wenn das Wetter nicht mit spielt sprich starke Strömung kommt man auch nicht richtig runter mit den Ködern.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk



Ja beim nächsten mal soll es aus dem Hafen in Spodsbjerk los gehen, das slippen war echt nicht toll |uhoh:


----------



## otto57 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ja
Also wenn du da mit dem kleinen Boot nicht raus kommst, schaffst du es auch nicht mit dem großen. Denke mal für 3 Leute ok.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der Goldaal (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Moin, ich war anfang April mit zwei Kumpels auf Langeland (Bukkemose).
> 
> Wir hatten von Haus und Boot eine Unterkunft und ein Boot.
> 
> ...



Hi,
also ich denke da ähnlich wie Otto57. "Größere" Boote bieten nicht viel mehr Schutz gegen die raue See. Sie haben evtl. eine höhere Boardwand und es spitzt vielleicht nicht so sehr. Eine kleine Kajüte ist immer von Vorteil. Aber die Schaukelei bei rauer See bleibt wohl doch rel. gleich und da hat jeder seine eigene Sicherheitszone, wann er noch raus fährt. Vom Kopf her wirkt ein größeres Boot natürlich immer sicherer, und das Auslaufen vom Hafen aus, lässt die Sache natürlich auch immer ruhiger anlaufen.
Mit diesen kleinen Nussschalen auszulaufen erfordert sicher doch schon ein wenig Abenteuer Lust, auch wenn sie wie oben erwähnt kaum unsicherer sein dürften.
Aber am Besten wird es sein, wenn Du Deine eigenen Erfahrungen machst. Fakt ist, dass auch die größten Angelboote im Hafen ihre Grenzen rel. schnell erreichen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Danke für eure Hilfe #6

Ja, das da jeder seine eigene Grenze hat mit dem raus fahren denk ich mir.


----------



## carlsberg (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Soooooo , gerade wieder rein gekommen.  1 Dorsch und 1 Makrele  und dafür ab 5 Uhr auf dem Wasser gewesen .


----------



## Uwe W. (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wundere mich das um diese Jahreszeit so viele Angelboote noch im Spodsbjerg-Hafen liegen(12:00Uhr).Kann leider nur über Webcam schauen aber das Wetter ist doch eigentlich ganz gut zum rausfahren.Kann natürlich auch täuschen.Zu Zander Jonny,hallo erstmal.Sicherheit geht immer vor,nicht auf Deubel komm raus rausfahren.1.machts kein Spaß und 2.kann das lebensgefährlich werden.Dann lieber im Angelgeschäft und oder beim Hafenmeister nachfragen wie das mit dem Wetter bzw. Strömung aussieht.Wenns mit dem Boot nicht geht,bleiben immer noch Küste und Put&Take Seen über.


----------



## bootszander (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ja es kommt immer auf das boot an.
Ich hattem mal ein boot, es war ein verdränger, sehr langsam aber bei windstärke 7 fühlte es sich wohl. Ich zu erst weniger wenn man in einem wellentaal war und keinen horizont mehr sehen konnte. Und mein jetziges boot ist zwar schnell aber bei windstärke 5 mnacht es schon keinen spaß mehr. 
Ein boot muss sich wie ein streichholz den wellen anpassen können sonnst wird es kritisch. Und kein fisch ist es wehrt schwimmen zu gehen. Es muss auch nicht immer dorsch sein bei 5m wassertiefe gibt es schöne platte und meißt kaum wind aber dafür leider oft genug algenteppiche, schade.


----------



## Uwe W. (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi bootszander,Du bist doch nicht etwa mit dem Boy(altes Boot mit Dieselschnecke,damals Liegeplatz Bagenkop)gefahren?


----------



## derrik (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Carlsberg.Vielen Dank für die ehrlichen Berichte auch wenn sie echt bescheiden sind.


----------



## Stefan W. (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Sind auch wieder zu Hause. Waren zu zweit 6 Std auf dem Baelt. Ein paar kleine und 4 schöne Dorsche zum mitnehmen bis 83 cm


----------



## Der Goldaal (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hey Jungs.

Danke für die Berichte, auch wenn sie sicher "etwas" unbefriedigend  sind. Ich weiß wie schwer es ist, etwas zu schreiben, wenn man nicht zufrieden ist.


----------



## bootszander (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

UWE W.
Nee, nee es war und ist mein eigenes. 
Wenn, ja wenn ich mal vieeel zeit habe werde ich es mal in meine werkstatt schieben und ein wenig auf vordermann bringen und dann verscherbeln. Nach ca. 10 jahren wird es ja mal zeit ein wenig platz zu schaffen.
Aber vor ca. 25 jahren gab es mal ein acht mann rettungboot dort zu mieten. Dieses meinst du aber bestimmt nicht?
In bagenkopp war ich schon lange nicht mehr. Der weg um die spitze zur fahrrinne war mir halt dann doch zu weit. Obwohl die grüne tonne von oben oder unten eigendlich immer der wendepunkt war. 
Nein langeland ist für mich erst mal gestorben nach der pleite dieses jahr. Ich werd mich mal mehr nach skaken ganz nach oben verdrücken.


----------



## carlsberg (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Sind ja keine Berichte , nur ein paar Info s wie es uns ergangen ist .
Morgen fahren wir zu platten angeln raus , da sollte ja eigentlich was gehen


----------



## Uwe W. (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Bootszander,Sind von Bagenkop die ersten Jahre raus gefahren als die Fähre Kiel-Langeland noch gefahren ist.Als der Hafen umgebaut wurde,gab es nicht mehr so viele Mietboote.Aber wenn man aus dem Hafen nach links rausfährt bis zum Leuchtturm konnte man eigentlich immer gut fangen.Ist zwar etwas länger her aber da müsste eigentlich noch immer was gehen.Aber dieses Jahr scheint es zumindest auf Dorsch überhaupt nicht zu laufen,so wie ich das hier lesen kann.Aber lieber etwas schreiben,wenns auch negatives ist,weil der Erfahrungsaustausch hilft allen weiter.Euch allen die noch oben sind oder sein werden ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Paule2011 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind jetzt seit 1,5 Wochen hier oben auf LL in Spodsbjerg. Dorsche haben wir 10 kleine gefangen (15-30cm) die selbstverstänlich wieder schwimmen durften. Küchendorsche waren es ganze 2. Von Leuten die es weiter auf Dorsch versuchen hört man im Hafen das pro Tag, wenn es gut läuft, 2  Fische rauskommen, es bleiben aber auch viele Schneider. Wir haben umgestellt und fast ausschließlich auf Platte geangelt, das geht sehr gut. Hornhecht ist im übrigen auch noch da. Gestern hab ich es auch noch auf Makrele versucht , leider ohne Erfolg. Ich hoffe, dass das mit den Dorschen bald besser wird für diejenigen die jetzt bald hochfahren..


----------



## mareher (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin,
wie ich schon mal in einem anderen Beitrag schrieb, begebe ich mich im August nach Langeland. Da ich noch nie am/im Meer gefischt habe bin ich mir nicht sicher was ich alles benötige.
Ich habe eine Spin-Rute bis 150 gr. mit einer 4000er Rolle bespult mit Stroft gtp R 10 kg.
  Dann habe ich noch ein paar Gummis von Lieblingsköder in 12,5 cm Größe.
Ich hoffe, dass das passt 
  Was mir nun fehlt sind Vorfächer bzw. Jigg-Köpfe und wenn ich pilken möchte eben Pilker.
  Und da liegt nun der Hase im Pfeffer: Was für Gewichte müssen/sollen die Jigg-Köpfe und Pilker haben? Macht es da eher Sinn dort vor Ort diese zu kaufen. Oder habt ihr so aus Erfahrung da für mich ein paar Vorgaben die ich mir zulegen könnte?
  Würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mir da ein paar Infos/Links  zu geben könntet.


Gruß
  Martin


----------



## otto57 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin vor Ort wäre das Beste.

Haben Auswahl ohne Ende.

Dann kommt es auf die Strömung an manch mal reichen 15 gr.  Und manch mal kommt man mit 150 gr.  nicht runter. Ich würde es Wetter abhängig machen und vor Ort kaufen die können dir dann auch Auskunft geben

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dem Gonzo (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Geht mal bei fb auf  ibi bohtsverlei 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo, 
hat schonmal jemand erfahrungen mit Ferienpartner.de gemacht ?

Wenn ja, welche?

Danke


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



otto57 schrieb:


> Moin vor Ort wäre das Beste.
> 
> Haben Auswahl ohne Ende.
> 
> ...



Also davon würde ich abraten, weil alles viel teurer ist als wenn man sich vorher alles im Netz bestellt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Also davon würde ich abraten, weil alles viel teurer ist als wenn man sich vorher alles im Netz bestellt.



Da bin ich bei Dir! Letztes Jahr wollte ich in Spodsbjerg ein paar Jigköpfe kaufen und bin bei den Preisen fast bewusstlos geworden...


----------



## otto57 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Also davon würde ich abraten, weil alles viel teurer ist als wenn man sich vorher alles im Netz bestellt.


Ja das ist richtig aber was brauch man wenn man das erste mal hoch fährt , Wetter an schauen, sag mal mit 5 Bleien kommt man erst mal hin. Und dann schauen was geht . Habe auch über die Jahre immer mehr gesammelt. Bin jetzt schon wieder am sortieren . Kann wieder viel weg.
Nehme jetzt nur noch Möhrchen und Blei von 50 bis 150 gramm

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



mareher schrieb:


> Moin,
> wie ich schon mal in einem anderen Beitrag schrieb, begebe ich mich im August nach Langeland. Da ich noch nie am/im Meer gefischt habe bin ich mir nicht sicher was ich alles benötige.
> Ich habe eine Spin-Rute bis 150 gr. mit einer 4000er Rolle bespult mit Stroft gtp R 10 kg.
> Dann habe ich noch ein paar Gummis von Lieblingsköder in 12,5 cm Größe.
> ...



Also an deiner stelle würde ich von 50-300 g alles mitnehmen, weil wie schon geschrieben wurde, die Wetterverhältnisse sehr schwanken können.


----------



## buttweisser (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wenns um Pilker geht, dann gehören Gewichte von ca.30-ca.100 Gramm zur Grundausstattung. Vom schweren Zeug sollte man 1-3 Stück dabei haben, je nach Geschmack. Irgendwie muß man ja das Zeug auch transportieren. Und so eine Pilktasche wird sehr schnell sehr schwer. Ich würde aber auch nicht unbedingt vor Ort kaufen, sondern nur das nachkaufen was man gerade braucht. Wenn also mehr schweres Zeug oder andere Farben gebraucht werden, dann vor Ort kaufen.

Meine Favoriten sind Blitz-Pilker (Nipos Angelshop) und Speedy-Fish Pilker. Eisele gehen auch, aber sind einfach unverschämt teuer.

Farben im Sommer rot/grün, rot/schwarz, blau/silber und ähnliche Farbtöne. Wenn die Dorsche abends im Flachen beißen sollten, dann ist man auch mit Blinkern gut beraten.

Zu GuFis kann ich leider nichts sagen, da die Teile mit mir auf "Kriegsfuß" stehen, bzw. ich einfach kein Vertrauen dazu aufbauen kann, obwohl ich die schon Jahre mit mir rumschleppe. Vielleicht brauch ich da mal ne Einweisung.


----------



## Uwe W. (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Muss Zander Jonny und Fisherbandit1000  Recht geben wegen den Preisen fürs Angelgerät aul LL.Aber wenn ich das erste mal zum Meeresangeln fahre und kaum Ahnung habe,würde es keinen Sinn machen das ganze Gerödel zu hause zu kaufen(und das ist nicht wenig),als wenn ich es vor Ort kaufe und mich den Bedingungen fürs angeln anpassen kann.


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Uwe W. schrieb:


> Muss Zander Jonny und Fisherbandit1000  Recht geben wegen den Preisen fürs Angelgerät aul LL.Aber wenn ich das erste mal zum Meeresangeln fahre und kaum Ahnung habe,würde es keinen Sinn machen das ganze Gerödel zu hause zu kaufen(und das ist nicht wenig),als wenn ich es vor Ort kaufe und mich den Bedingungen fürs angeln anpassen kann.



Äh verstehe ich nicht, wenn es sooooo viel ist was man deiner Meinung nach braucht würdest du lieber alles dort kaufen für das doppelte oder wie ?


----------



## Carptigers (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hey Otto, von 15g bei null Strom bin ich trotzdem weit  entfernt |kopfkrat


----------



## otto57 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Hey Otto, von 15g bei null Strom bin ich trotzdem weit  entfernt |kopfkrat


Ja es kommt immer drauf an wo wann wie. Aber wenn man neu ist . Man muss irgend wo anfangen . Dicht am Ufer wo kaum Stömung ist oder in der Fahrrinne wo es ordentlich zieht

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorsch*thomas (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Die kleinsten Jigköpfe die ich im Sommer benutze haben 55 gr.  die eignen sich aber eigentlich nur zum Andrift  fischen. Im Juni hatte ich meistens 75-110 gr dran , manchmal auch 150 gr.. Wenn ich nur in der Abdrift fische, kommen auch mal Bleie bis 500gr dran, unter 280 gr wird meistens ganz schön schwierig. Mit der Kugel halte ich das Vorfach mit Einem oder zwei Ködern am Grund. Es kommt natürlich immer auf die Strömung an. Wobei ich sagen muss, wenn keine Strömung ist, kommen auch weniger Bisse. Da können sich die Dorsche den Köder zu lange anschauen, außerdem wird nur wenig natürliches  Futter angespült. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Uwe W. (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Äh verstehe ich nicht, wenn es sooooo viel ist was man deiner Meinung nach braucht würdest du lieber alles dort kaufen für das doppelte oder wie ?



Nein,haste falsch verstanden(oder ich mich doof ausgedrückt).Meinte damit das man das" Notwendigste " auf LL kaufen sollte,wenn man als"Anfänger" zum Meeresangeln fährt.Wenn es eine einmalige Tour werden sollte,wäre es ja Blödsinn sich mit allen möglichen einzudecken.Ist mir schon klar das wenn man öfters nach LL fahren sollte,sein Zubehör besser in Deutschland oder halt Oneline kauft.


----------



## chaco (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Und jeden tag in Tomas sein Laden gehen,und fragen wo stehen die Fische? Natürlich das ganze umsonst, Mensch, die wollen doch auch leben! Sollst ja da nicht den ganzen Laden kaufen,du hast da top Beratung,und sowas kostet eben.versuchs mal,manchmal sind es Kleinigkeiten die zum Erfolg führen Gruß rudi


----------



## Stulle (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



mareher schrieb:


> Moin,
> wie ich schon mal in einem anderen Beitrag schrieb, begebe ich mich im August nach Langeland. Da ich noch nie am/im Meer gefischt habe bin ich mir nicht sicher was ich alles benötige.
> Ich habe eine Spin-Rute bis 150 gr. mit einer 4000er Rolle bespult mit Stroft gtp R 10 kg.
> Dann habe ich noch ein paar Gummis von Lieblingsköder in 12,5 cm Größe.
> ...


Ich würde sagen Pilker in 60/100/120 in rot/schwarz Silber/blau orange/rot Köpfe in 40/60/80g und grundbleie in 40-80g dazu noch 10 gute Karabiner und knotenlose verbinder und ne spule gute 40er mono. Vorfächer bindest du dann selbst oder kaufst besonderes vor ort.
Beifanger brauchen zb nur kleine Köpfe und Haken.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ja so isses...
Mancher fährt 1000 km einfach; mietet sich ein Haus für 650 Euro pro Woche; mietet sich ein Boot für 500.- Euro die Woche; verfährt jeden Tag für 15.- Euro Bootssprit, kauft einen Angelschein und dann wirds halt eng bei 2.50 Euro mehr für den Kieler Blitz.#d;+
Ich halts da wie chaco; leben und leben lassen (die Steuern sind anders und auch das Preisgefüge in Dänemark ist unterschiedlich)
Geiz ist geil!
Für 5 Pilker und ein paar Bleikugeln reichts immer noch (fällt natürlich schwer bei der Auswahl von Thomas)|supergri

Selbergießen und das Internet steht jedem offen; da berät halt keiner!

Grüße
Tom


----------



## peschg (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@ Dorsch-Tom

Wo gibt es einen Kieler Blitz für 2.50Euro??

Gruß
Peter


----------



## spodsbjerg (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@peschg
Nicht 2,50€ für nen Kieler Blitz sondern 2,50€ "mehr" für nen Kieler Blitz :m.

Da ich auch schon ein paar Jahre nach LL fahre hat sich bei mir auch schon "einiges" an Material angesammelt .
Ich hab von 35-500 Gramm sowohl Pilker als auch Jigköpfe sowie Gummis von 5-30cm dabei. 
Gerade als Anfänger rate ich jedem, lieber ein bischen schwerer und vernünftig Grundkontakt als zu leicht und im Mittelwasser. Ich würde Pilker von 50-200 gr. mit rötlich braunen Farben empfehlen und Jigköpfe im gleichen Format. Man braucht ja nicht Kistenweise mitzuschleppen aber ich denke 2-3 von jedem Gewicht sollten es schon sein. Als Schnur würde ich eine geflochtene in 0,12-0,15 empfehlen mit 1,2m 0,45-0,60 Mono Vorfach mit einem vernünftigen Wirbel dran. Verbindung zwischen Geflecht und Mono sollte möglichst über no knot geschehen.
Dies ist nur meine Empfehlung und muß natürlich jeder selbst entscheiden |wavey:.


----------



## Der Goldaal (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

wenn ich mich da auch einmischen darf,
ich gebe Spodsbjerg von der Köderauswahl im Großen und Ganzen Recht. Auch dass man als Anfänger nicht übertreiben sollte, das Zeug wird von ganz alleine mehr, da braucht man gar nichts für tun. Das ist wie bei den Mädels die Sache mit den Schuhen.
Nur bin ich von diesen Knotenlosen Verbindern eigentlich weg. Sie sind top gar keine Frage, allerdings reißt bei einem Hänger die Schnur irgendwo und somit verliert man Schnur und Köder. Da ist es mir dann lieber nur den Köder zu verlieren.
Aber das muss Jeder für sich entscheiden (Spodsbjerg Anno 2016), ich muss seitdem nicht mehr so häufig neue Schnur kaufen


----------



## climber (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Goldaal,

ich verwende immer noch NoKnot , allerdings mit einem jap. Fluo Vorfach. Bei einem Hänger egal ob in Norge oder jedes WE an der Ostsee habe ich immer das Vorfach mit dem Köder verloren.
Meine PP-Schnüre sind immer noch komplett auf den Spulen und neue gibt es mit jeder neuen Rolle.

So unterschiedlich kann dies sein.

Gruß climber


----------



## Stefan W. (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Kleiner Bericht von gestern. Da gestern. wie auch heute, die Strömung Vormittags  und Mittags so stark war, das ein vernünftiges angeln nicht möglich war,  sind wir gegen Abend nochmal los. Wir konnten zu zweit in 1 1/2 Std Angelzeit 10 Dorsche überlisten von denen 6 im Eisfach liegen. Schöne Größen  bis 76 cm. Zurzeit gibt es reichlich Dorsch im Baelt. Wenn man sieht was die Fischer mit den Stellnetzen fangen und vorallem in beachtlichen Größen, muß es viele geben. Nikolai sagte es vorhin auch das die Fischer zurzeit sehr zufrieden mit den Fängen sind. Problem ist bloß sie haben anscheinend keine Lust auf unsere Kunstköder zu beißen. Was aufgefallen ist, das alle Dorsche gut im  Fleisch sind und vorallem vollgefressen sind. Nikolai meinte das das auch eine Erklärung zurzeit sein könnte, das einfach zu viel Futter da ist und sie deswegen schlecht oder nur zu bestimmten Zeiten beißen.


----------



## spodsbjerg (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Na das hört sich doch gut an #6.Vielleicht läufts ja jetzt langsam ein wenig besser .


----------



## buttweisser (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Also mit den NoKnot habe ich die gleichen Erfahrungen wie Goldaal. Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, das wir dünnere geflochtene Schnüre verwenden. Ich kenne aber auch Angler die verwenden  20er und stärkere geflochtene Schnüre. Bei diesen Seilen reißt natürlich das Vorfach zuerst. Aber da muß jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen. Der eine angelt gern etwas feiner, der andere gern etwas grober. 

Bei dem Gerätehändler in Spodsbjerg hält sich mein Mitleid, in Sachen Umsatz, in Grenzen. Er verkauft sicher genug Angelzeug. Jeder soll halt kaufen wo er lustig ist. Ich kaufe bei meinem Heimathändler sicher mehr Angelzeug für die Ostsee als anderswo. Aber auch im Netz und auf LL wird eingekauft.


----------



## climber (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo,

ich fische 10 lbs PP und habe wie gesagt keine Probleme das die Schnur reißt.

Ich denke es liegt eher an der geflochtenen Schnur.
Wenn diese von ordentlicher Qualität und gutem Zustand ist, reißt das Vorfach am Knoten.

Die Durchmesser und Tragkräfte bei den Schnur Herstellern sprechen eine eigene Sprache und wer sich schon mal die Mühe eines Schnurtestes gemacht hat, weiß wovon ich rede.

Wenn die Schnur reist, passt etwas nicht.

Gruß climber


----------



## buttweisser (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ja so wird es sein. Ich habe aber auch keine Billigschnüre drauf. Stärke 15-20bs. Es kommt  auch auf das Vorfach an. Manchmal hält das Vorfach besser als die Hauptschnur, obwohl man da eigentlich weniger Tragkraft gewählt hat. 10Lbs geflochten ist mir zu anfällig gegen Scheuern.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Leantine (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo zusammen!

ich habe mal eine Frage in die große Runde, undzwar möchte ich gerne die letzte September Woche nach Langeland an die Ostküste zum Brandungsangeln, habt ihr um die Jahreszeit erfahrungen mit Dorschfängen in der Brandung?

Ich war vergangenes jahr mitte Oktober da, da lief das echt super mit dem Dorsch in der Brandung. Dieses Jahr in der ersten April Woche nicht ein einzigen Dorsch in der Brandung gelandet.

Danke euch schon einmal für die Antworten!


----------



## otto57 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo mach es so wie letztes Jahr. Beißen tun dieses Jahr bislang nicht so gut aber ev wird es ja noch besser , zumindest sollen es ja die Tage schon besser laufen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## climber (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Ja so wird es sein. Ich habe aber auch keine Billigschnüre drauf. Stärke 15-20bs. Es kommt  auch auf das Vorfach an. Manchmal hält das Vorfach besser als die Hauptschnur, obwohl man da eigentlich weniger Tragkraft gewählt hat. 10Lbs geflochten ist mir zu anfällig gegen Scheuern.
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Hallo Uwe, 

mach ein richtig gutes Fluo Vorfach drauf und du hast kein Problem mit dem Scheuern. 
Wir sind jedes WE auf der Ostsee und mit dem richtigen Material habe wir keine Probleme, auch beim Light Tackle nicht. 

Gruß climber


----------



## Der Goldaal (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi zusammen,

also ich verwende nur Markenschnüre im oberen Preissegment, nur malzur Info.  

@Leantine
also im Allgemeinen ist der Septemper noch recht früh zum Brandungsangeln. 
a) sind die Wassertemperaturen noch recht hoch
b) gibt es in der Brandung immer sehr viel Kraut, aber Brandungsangeln wird auch immer sehr eigenwillig definiert 

Um verlässige Zukunftsprognosen zu erhalten, bist Du im falschen Forum 
Am Besten ist es immer : raus gehen und einfach machen.

@Climber
ich fische auch hier in der Ostsee vor Fehmarn und co. Allerdings möchte ich mal behaupten, dass man diese Fischereien nicht so einfach miteniander vergleichen kann. Vor Langeland gibt es doch erheblich mehr Hänger und vor Fehmarn sind 50g Köder schon eine Rarität.


----------



## climber (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Goldaal,

ich bin zwischen Langeland und Howachter Bucht unterwegs (2015 = 1200km), Hänger gibt es genug und mehr als 50gr. Sind die Regel.  So ist es zumindestens dieses Jahr bei den Verhältnissen auf der See. Vor 4 Wochen waren wir in Spodsbjerg und haben alle Schnur wieder mit nach Hause gebracht, grins. 

Gruß climber


----------



## climber (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Schönen Abend, 

heute zwischen Howacht, Fehmarn und Richtung Langeland unterwegs gewesen. Sehr starke Drift, so dass man mit Gufi unter 120gr. Keine Chance hatte den Grund zu halten. 
Auf Dorsch ist weiterhin sehr schwierig, dafür war das Wetter heute himmlisch. 

Gruß climber


----------



## carlsberg (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

War heute draußen Fisch satt auf dem Lot , nur die Strömung war der Hammer . Aber mal eine andere Frage , darf man Möwen mit einem Schrotgewehr abschießen?  Ninja hat nachher noch ein Video von den Toten Möwen gemacht die im Wasser lagen . Ich schätze mal Es waren so an die 5 bis 8 Stück.


----------



## Carptigers (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Mit Sicherheit nicht! Es war angeblich der Fischer von Lolland.
Ich vermute, dass er euch vertreiben wollte.


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit nicht! Es war angeblich der Fischer von Lolland.
> Ich vermute, dass er euch vertreiben wollte.



Woher hast du denn diese Info ?


----------



## carlsberg (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Da liegst du richtig mit dem kutter . Wir waren mit ca 5 Boote da oben und alle boote waren locker 1.5 km entfernt als er los gelegt hat. Keine Schöne Sache


----------



## SFVNOR (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Da liegst du richtig mit dem kutter . Wir waren mit ca 5 Boote da oben und alle boote waren locker 1.5 km entfernt als er los gelegt hat. Keine Schöne Sache



Wow, da fährt ein Fischer auf der Ostsee herum und ballert mit scharfer Munition in der Gegend herum ? #q
Was habt Ihr unternommen nachdem ihr wieder im Hafen wart oder habt iht gleich via Handy auf See die Polizei informiert ;+

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## carlsberg (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir dachten erst , erst wären Platzpatronen  bis die Möwen nach einer halben Std alle an uns vorbei getrieben sind . Ich habe keine keine angerufen .


----------



## Stulle (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Dem Tourismus Büro würde ich das Video schon zeigen. Auf dem Dorf geht doch eh alles über die Verwandtschaft.


----------



## otto57 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Na der hat bestimmt geübt für Boote und Angler. Jetzt muss man schon mit Gewehr  und Schutzweste zum Angeln

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Bei dovnsklint hab ich mal einen gesehen der erst 2 mal in Schwarm und dann noch 3 mal auf den Vogel im wasser geschossen hat. Nach dem nachladen sogar aus ca 5m. Am ende hat er dem fiech das paddel übern köpf gezogen, bestimmt nicht sein stolzester Moment.


----------



## otto57 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Also zieht keine weißen Sachen , man könnte euch für eine Möwe halten.

Die machen aber auch Jagd auf Enten . Aber das ist erst im Herbst

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



otto57 schrieb:


> Also zieht keine weißen Sachen , man könnte euch für eine Möwe halten.
> 
> Die machen aber auch Jagd auf Enten . Aber das ist erst im Herbst
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


Also auch nicht die hare grün Färben [emoji38]


----------



## Multe (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@_carlsberg, morgen (_ da ist auch noch ab 10.00 Uhr Kindertag_ )und am Mittwoch kannst du zwischen 11.00 - 16.00 Uhr mit deinen "Kleinen" im Langelandfort Panzer fahren_-  vielleicht kannst du da auch ein paar Schießübungen machen und triffst so ganz zufällig den Fischer.....https://www.facebook.com/KomTilLangeland/?fref=nf


----------



## dorsch*thomas (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Walter, das ist bestimmt der selbe Fischer, der meinen Kumpel und mich vor zwei Jahren schon beinahe versenkt hatte. Es wird Zeit, das der mal eine Strafe bekommt Gruß Thomas


----------



## carlsberg (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich habe kein Video , Ninja hat es und das kommt bestimmt auf YouTube


----------



## Multe (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Hallo Walter, das ist bestimmt der selbe Fischer, der meinen Kumpel und mich vor zwei Jahren schon beinahe versenkt hatte. Es wird Zeit, das der mal eine Strafe bekommt Gruß Thomas



genau der ist es - aber - dem macht leider keiner etwas.


----------



## carlsberg (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Danke Walter da fahren wir auf jedenfall hin .
Heute wurden richtig gute Dorsche bis 12,5 kg von den Holländer gefangen.


----------



## Der Goldaal (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej,

alles in Ordnung da Oben?! Ferienzeit, Traum Wetter, nach Bilder der Webcam kaum Boote draußen, keine Berichte??? Habt Ihr schon komplett aufgegeben?


----------



## carlsberg (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Gestern sind tolle Dorsche raus gekommen.  Es ist halt immer noch so wie es auch schon die letzten Wochen ist , triffst du die stelle dann machst du die Kübel voll , verpasst du den platz um 5m gehst du leer aus .


----------



## chaco (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Bin wohl auf ein anderes langeland


----------



## Multe (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



chaco schrieb:


> Bin wohl auf ein anderes langeland




hej "alte Rübe" du willst doch gar kein Dorsch.:q:q:q
 Gestern habe ich dich auch auf der Hafencam gesehen  - mit Bolle.|wavey:
grüß mir den rest der Familie recht herzlich.#h


----------



## carlsberg (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej Chao bei den einen läuft es super und bei den anderen *******.  Ich bin 1 Tag rein gekommen da hatte ich mich mit Ninja unterhalten ich fragte wie es gelaufen sei. Antwort nicht so gut nur 20 Stück . Ich hatte an dem Tag 3 .momentan muss du die stellen kennen um am Dorsch ran zu kommen, ohne vernünftige Langeland Kenntnisse geht man als Schneider nach Hause so wie ich. Ninja  kennt die stellen und fährt sie zu 100 Prozent an . Die stellen sind nicht größer als 20x20m.


----------



## chaco (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Denke das ich seit 20 Jahren her fahre,und gute stellen kenne,um Ninjas Boot standen 20 andere Boote,muss ich nicht haben, an dw 57 wo die Belgier angeln mit 4 Leuten und beste echolote,keine 10 Fische! Andere Angler vom Campingplatz dauercamper!, fangen sehr schlecht,Fischer klaus hatte heute 1350kg im Netz.das es so schlecht läüftist schon lange her, auch keineklein Dorsche nix,alles Wech.nun aber mal was gutes,es gibt neue Boote zu mieten im Hafen schöne smartliner.morgen um 6 geht's wieder raus;+


----------



## Matze 74 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo ihr Langeland Cracks,

3 Freunde und meine Wenigkeit sind vom 06.08.-13.08. Auf der Insel. 
Unser Tackle haben wir soweit zusammen. 
Meine Frage an euch, bis wieviel bft kann man mit dem limbo 585 von Nikolaj gefahrlos raus fahren?
Ich denke mal das es für Samstag und Sonntag nächste Woche sehr schlecht aussieht oder :c?

LG Matze


----------



## Stulle (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Matze 74 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Langeland Cracks,
> 
> 3 Freunde und meine Wenigkeit sind vom 06.08.-13.08. Auf der Insel.
> Unser Tackle haben wir soweit zusammen.
> ...


Ich sag mal solange ihr euch sicher fühlt, ich bin recht seefest und würde bis 5 auflandig fahren aber ab 4 ist das schon aufwendig noch zu angeln.


----------



## Carptigers (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Da haben wir uns ja gut durch die ganzen Massen an Booten geschmuggelt. 
Am Freitag war nach der Bootsüberlassung suchen angesagt. 
Leider wollten die Fische nicht so richtig. 
Freitag Abend ging es dann mit einem Freund uns seinem Sohn Richtung Norden, wo wir 15 schöne Fische bis 80cm in 3 Stunden gefangen haben. 
Samstags dann früh gestartet und auch gleich gefangen, bis der Fischer nach 30 min kam. 
Stelle gewechselt und noch kurz die Beisphase ausgenutzt. Dieses mal 6 Fische bis 90cm.
Abends ging dann leider so gut wie gar nichts, so dass wir früh den Grill angemacht haben.
Sonntag früh wollte dann noch einmal mein Freund mit seinem Sohn mit. Bis 11 Uhr hatten wir dann über 20 Fische bis 95cm, so dass wir dann abgebrochen haben zu fischen. 

Alle die oben sind, weiterhin viel Glück!!!


----------



## Carptigers (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hey Stulle, du meinst wohl eher ablandig.
5 sollte aus westlichen Richtungen kein Problem sein aber falls der Wind gegen die Strömung läuft, dann hast du selbst bei geringeren Windstärken eine enorme Welle im Tiefwasser.
Am Ufer auf Platte sollte fast immer gehen.


----------



## Stefan W. (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Petri Carptigers. Das hört sich ja gut an eure Fänge. Wir konnten letzte Woche auch im Norden in knapp 2 Std 10 Dorsche bis mitte 70 fangen. Sag mal wenn du ein langes Wochenende nach LL fährst, wo übernachtest du dort? Auf dem Campingplatz in den Hütten?  Überlege nàmlich auch nochmal ein Wochenende hoch zu fahren


----------



## Carptigers (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ist sehr verschieden. Dieses mal haben wir im Bus mit Vorzelt geschlafen. Alle 3 Campingplätze haben Hütten, ansonsten hast du noch das Hotel in Spodsbjerg oder Rudkøbing.


----------



## Stefan W. (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ok Danke für die Auskunft. Werde wenn es soweit ist dann mal telefonieren


----------



## chaco (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> hej "alte Rübe" du willst doch gar kein Dorsch.:q:q:q
> Gestern habe ich dich auch auf der Hafencam gesehen  - mit Bolle.|wavey:
> grüß mir den rest der Familie recht herzlich.#h



Hey Multe,
Viele Grüße zurück#h
P.S. auf Rudi's Dampfer wird kaum was gefangen weil ich nicht raus kann !!! Sonst würde es dort so aussehen #a#a. 

Unsere Babysitter (Oma und Opa) mussten wegen Krankheit leider in HH bleiben. Und mitnehmen kann man den "Kleinen" nicht, der hat Hummeln im Hintern. Zum Krebs angeln hats aber schon gereicht.
LG Corinna + Zwergnase


----------



## Stulle (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Hey Stulle, du meinst wohl eher ablandig.
> 5 sollte aus westlichen Richtungen kein Problem sein aber falls der Wind gegen die Strömung läuft, dann hast du selbst bei geringeren Windstärken eine enorme Welle im Tiefwasser.
> Am Ufer auf Platte sollte fast immer gehen.


Ich bin noch am Erbsensuppe essen wenn andere schon Neptun opfern. Womit ich nicht klar komme ist vom Ufer weck getrieben werden. Aber da is jeder anders.


----------



## Matze 74 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi zusammen, 
Erstmal danke für die Antworten. 
Also sollten wir das morgens im Hafen entscheiden, wenn wir uns mit anderen Anglern besprochen haben oder ggf noch den Hafenmeister und/oder Nikolaj fragen? 

Gruß Matze |wavey:


----------



## carlsberg (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej Matze wir fahren z.b nicht mehr raus wenn weiße schaumkronen auf dem Wasser zu erkennen sind . Dann bleiben wir im Hafen . Bei einer 3bft Anfang 4 bft meiner Meinung nach kann man noch ohne Probleme egal aus welcher Richtung der Wind kommt noch raus fahren . Natürlich hört irgendwann der Spaß auf dem Wasser auf mit Angeln und auch Boot fahren . Wie schon gesagt das ist meine Meinung. 
Bei einer 5 aus West kannst du auch noch raus , aber sobald du weiter vom Land weg kommst geht es auch dort richtig zur sache. Bei einer 5 kannst du maximal die innen kante zwischen gelben und grünen Turm beangeln. Hinterm grünen Turm knickt die Fahrrinne dann Richtung Süd Ost ab und somit hast du dann richtig Angriff s Fläche für das Boot und das ist dann wahnsinnig. 
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Genauso wie Patrick sagt,ist es
Grüß
Tom;+


----------



## Matze 74 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo, 
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. So ungefähr hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt. 
Dann könnten wir ja theoretisch noch auf Platte gehen wenn wir ne 5 aus west haben, oder? Die Plätze sind doch teilweise in Ufer Nähe oder?

Gruß Matze #h


----------



## Carptigers (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

5 aus West ist kein Problem. Ich fische auf Platte max bis 15m Tiefe. 
Wenn du aus dem Hafen kommst, kannst du südlich oder nördlich gleich fischen.
Als Tipp, immer vom driftenden Boot. Bringt mehr Bisse.


----------



## Matze 74 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi,
Ja danke dir :m........
Das machen wir eigentlich immer vom driftenden Boot aus, da befischt man einfach viel mehr Fläche. 
Habt ihr eventuell auch ein paar Koordinaten für mich von Erfolg versprechenden Plätzen? Also für Dorsch und platte |bla:
Kann ich mir im Netz irgendwo eine Seekarte ausdrucken oder bekomme ich vielleicht im Angelladen eine? 

LG Matze |wavey:


----------



## carlsberg (1. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Guck mal hier Matze einer sehr schöne Seite http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/richard-ninja-spodsbjerg-juli-2015.
Da findest du Positionen und Ausschnitt von seekarten


----------



## dorsch*thomas (7. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Leute,  so heute der erste 3 Stunden  Kurtztrip.  Ergebnis: 10 Dorsche 60 - 95cm, die 3 Größten  schwimmen wieder und dürfen  für Nachwuchs sorgen. Tiefe 23-25 m im Süden.  Morgen Windpause,  Dienstag nächster Versuch. Da ich alleine auf dem Boot bin, wird es mit Fotos schwierig. Mal sehen.  Gruß Thomas


----------



## chaco (7. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

sonst noch welche fänger??


----------



## matthias_other1 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,  so heute der erste 3 Stunden  Kurtztrip.  Ergebnis: 10 Dorsche 60 - 95cm, die 3 Größten  schwimmen wieder und dürfen  für Nachwuchs sorgen. Tiefe 23-25 m im Süden.  Morgen Windpause,  Dienstag nächster Versuch. Da ich alleine auf dem Boot bin, wird es mit Fotos schwierig. Mal sehen.  Gruß Thomas



Das hört sich doch schon mal vielversprechend an .
Was lief denn am besten ködermäßig ?


----------



## dorsch*thomas (7. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Möhrchen und Attractor  ( von Profi Blinker  Farbe Feuerwehr rot)


----------



## heinzi (8. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,  so heute der erste 3 Stunden  Kurtztrip.  Ergebnis: 10 Dorsche 60 - 95cm, die 3 Größten  schwimmen wieder und dürfen  für Nachwuchs sorgen. Tiefe 23-25 m im Süden.  Morgen Windpause,  Dienstag nächster Versuch. Da ich alleine auf dem Boot bin, wird es mit Fotos schwierig. Mal sehen.  Gruß Thomas


Hallo Thomas, wie weit nach Süden fährst du?
Wir waren gestern auch draußen und haben wie gewohnt nix gefangen. Allerdings sind wir aus dem Hafen spodsbjerg geradeaus gefahren.


----------



## Henrik_ (8. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich bin momentan auch auf Langeland werde mein Glück am Donnerstag und Freitag versuchen. Kenne mich allerdings hier nicht aus da ich das erste mal hier auf Dorsch möchte. Wenn einer Tipps hat wäre ich dankbar. Mein Revier ist sonst eher Fehmarn, Neustadt, Kielervörde vom eigenen Boot. Wenn mich jmd gegen Kostenbeteiligung mitnimmt wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt. Sonst muss ich mir wohl alleine ein Boot mieten. Hat einer Erfahrung mit dem Limbo 585 denke bis auf evtl. Rücken Beschwerden sollte dieses was Stabilität angeht das Optimum sein.


----------



## Matze 74 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Leute,
Wir sind auch seit Samstag hier auf der Insel und suchen verzweifelt den Dorsch....... Platten haben wir so ca 20-25 stk in ganz guten Größen. 
Aber leider erst ein Dorsch. Den haben wir südlich vom gelben Turm noch hinter dem grünen Turm in ca 40m tiefe auf pinken gummifisch am 125g Kopf gefangen.
Die Platten haben wir alle nördlich vom Hafen in 8-10m gefangen,mit wattis am buttlöffel. Man muss allerdings ankern,sonst is man zu schnell abgetrieben bei den Bedingungen zur zeit hier |bigeyes.....
Ach ja, für alle Neulinge,so wie wir es sind, es gibt hier im Angelcenter keine wattis mehr zu kaufen, nur Seeringler. Haben wir aber auch nur durch Zufall im Scandinavian Park bei Fishermans Partner erfahren. Und haben uns da dann eingedeckt. Nur so als kleinen Tipp. 
Sooo noch allen stramme Schnüre die hier sind......

LG Matze #6


----------



## dorsch*thomas (8. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



heinzi schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas, wie weit nach Süden fährst du?
> Wir waren gestern auch draußen und haben wie gewohnt nix gefangen. Allerdings sind wir aus dem Hafen spodsbjerg geradeaus gefahren.



Mindestens 4 km hinter dem grünen Turm, ab da und weiter  halte ich mich an verschiedenen  Stellen auf.  Gruß Thomas


----------



## carlsberg (8. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Doch Matze du bekommst noch Wattis im Angelgeschäft auf der Ecke , da kostet das Paket ca 8 Euro meine ich


----------



## Stefan W. (8. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@ Matze. Ihr fischt auf Dorsch einfach zu tief. Versucht mal die Kanten zwischen 23-28 m abzufischen. Ein kleiner Tip. Nördlich von Spodsbjerg gibt es auch gute Dorsche. Nicht nur im Süden


----------



## Zander Jonny (8. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin, ist ja schade das es gerade nicht so richtig läuft 

Gab es eigentlich schon öfter solche beißflauten wie die letzten wochen oder Monate?

Wenn es sich das ganze Jahr so hin zieht könnte man (ich) darüber nachdenken den nächsten Angelurlaub wo anders zu verbringen. So schön es auch dort ist


----------



## LL-Fan (9. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Vor einiger Zeit gab es schon einmal einige Jahre in denen nur sehr wenig Dorsch in der gesamten westlichen Ostsee, einschließlich Langeland, gefangen wurde. Die Situation hat sich dann relativ schnell wieder verbessert. Bleibt also zu hoffen, dass es in den nächsten Jahren wieder besser wird. 
Momentan ist es jedenfalls sehr schwierig erfolgreich auf Dorsch zu angeln. War Ostern schon eine Woche in Spodsbjerg und jetzt nochmal vom 16. bis 30. Juli. Wir haben uns zwar einige Dorsche mühsam erkämpft. wObei es Ostern noch einfacher war als jetzt im Sommer, aber längst kein Vergleich zu vergangenen Jahren. 
Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Allen die noch oben sind viel Erfolg.


----------



## Der Goldaal (9. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Dorsch Situation,

es werden ja nicht umsonst derzeit heftige Diskussionen um die Dorsch Quoten für Fischer und auch für Angler geführt. In den nächsten Jahren sollen die erlaubten Dorschfänge ja drastisch eingeschränkt werden. Dass das wieder die kleinen Fischer an ihre Existenz Grundlagen bringt, stört oben niemanden. Schuld sind in erster Linie die dicken Fischtrawler und damit im Zusammenhang  die Gewohnheiten und die Unbekümmertheit des Menschen. Egal ob es die Milchbauern sind oder die Fischer oder..oder... oder. Das Sagen hat die Industrie. Und diese schafft sich früher oder später selber ab. Denn die Industrie muss laut eigener Gesetze den Umsatz stetig steigern, bis der letzte Fisch gefangen ist. Die Optimierungen zur Gewinnsteigerung kennen keine Grenzen oder Skrupel, wie man an vielen Beispielen erkennen kann. So langsam findet ein Umdenken statt und hier und da geben die Leute lieber etwas mehr Geld für Waren aus, die aus ihrer direkten Umgebung und aus "handwerlicher" Herstellung stammen. Leider muss man wohl aber auch zugeben, dass sich die Menschheit auf die herkömmliche Weise nicht mehr ernähren lassen würde. Aber ich schweife ein wenig in meiner Erregung ab  
Es werden noch (reichlich) Fische gefangen, nur man muss sich mehr Mühe geben, um sie zu finden und zu überlisten. Da trennt sich auch bei den Anglern eben die Spreu vom Weizen, keine Angst ich spucke keine großen Töne, bin ich doch selber die Spreu


----------



## Matze 74 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hey zusammen,
Kleiner Bericht vom vormittag, wollten es heute mal südlich auf Dorsch probieren ...... Haben das aber ganz schnell wieder aufgegeben ..... So eine Welle,das war unglaublich. 
Für mich hatte sich das dann ganz schnell erledigt .... 
Mein Mitstreiter haben dann noch auf Platte geangelt und konnten innerhalb von einer Stunde 14 gute mitbringen und haben 8-10 wieder released. Nachher geht's nochmal auf Platte, Dorsch testen wir morgen mal im Norden. 

Gruß Matze


----------



## dorsch*thomas (9. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Matze 74 schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> Kleiner Bericht vom vormittag, wollten es heute mal südlich auf Dorsch probieren ...... Haben das aber ganz schnell wieder aufgegeben ��..... So eine Welle,das war unglaublich.
> Für mich hatte sich das dann ganz schnell erledigt ����....
> Mein Mitstreiter haben dann noch auf Platte geangelt und konnten innerhalb von einer Stunde 14 gute mitbringen und haben 8-10 wieder released. Nachher geht's nochmal auf Platte, Dorsch testen wir morgen mal im Norden.
> ...


Hallo Matze, als ich heute morgen  aufgestanden bin und einen Blick raus geworfen habe,  bin ich sofort wieder ins Bett gegangen. Ich hoffe auch auf morgen. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin, 2017 werde ich mit meinem eigenen Boot nach Spodsbjerg reisen. Weiß jemand wie teuer der Liegeplatz ist (6x2m)? Muss man vorher reservieren?


----------



## Wollebre (9. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Moin, 2017 werde ich mit meinem eigenen Boot nach Spodsbjerg reisen. Weiß jemand wie teuer der Liegeplatz ist (6x2m)? Muss man vorher reservieren?





http://en.spodsbjerghavn.dk/important-info/harbor-dues.aspx

Ob Reservierung empfehlenswert ist wird wohl von der Jahreszeit (dänische Ferienzeit) abhängig sein. Aber die Leute mal kontaktieren.

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Nordlicht112 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Moin, 2017 werde ich mit meinem eigenen Boot nach Spodsbjerg reisen. Weiß jemand wie teuer der Liegeplatz ist (6x2m)? Muss man vorher reservieren?



Moin,
so wie der Vorkommentator geschrieben hat vom link her

http://de.spodsbjerghavn.dk/media/30399/preise-2016-de.pdf

Wochenplatz fürs Angelboot 700,-DKR + ggf. weitere anfallende Gebühren für Trailerplatz (100,-DKR)

Gruß Malte


----------



## Nordlicht112 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Guten Morgen,

 wir sind vom 13.8.-27.8. wieder mit Boot oben in Spodsbjerg. 
 Wie sind denn derzeit die Makrelenfänge ? 
 Stehen die Biester auch nördlich vom grünen Turm ? Im vergangenen Jahr war dies so die magische Grenze. 

 Vielen Dank für eine Info 
 Gruß Malte


----------



## dorsch*thomas (10. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin, Nikolaj hat wieder vergessen den Fön abzustellen. Ist schon krass, was ich dieses Jahr Wind technisch hier in insges. 3 Wochen erlebt habe. Nicht mal Abends wird es ruhiger. Naja,  morgen  sollte vernünftiges Angeln möglich sein. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (10. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ja der Nickolaj hat glaub ich einen Vertrag mit Petrus.
Wind hoch, Motoren keine Laufstunde:q:q:q

Vielleicht regelt er das auch mit Yamaha#6

Aber Du hast schon recht; dieses Jahr bläst es gewaltig; man kann noch froh sein, dass recht wenig Ostluft dabei ist......

Gruß
Tom


----------



## carlsberg (10. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej Thomas das Fantastische Wetter habe ich gehabt, 
Ich hoffe langsam für euch das der Wind was abnimmt ansonsten sieht es böse aus . Hoffe das es bei mir in 4 Wochen ruhiger ist. 
Drücke dir die Daumen das es morgen und Freitag noch ordentlich Dorsch gibt .
Gruß Patrick


----------



## dorsch*thomas (10. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Hej Thomas das Fantastische Wetter habe ich gehabt,
> Ich hoffe langsam für euch das der Wind was abnimmt ansonsten sieht es böse aus . Hoffe das es bei mir in 4 Wochen ruhiger ist.
> Drücke dir die Daumen das es morgen und Freitag noch ordentlich Dorsch gibt .
> Gruß Patrick



Hallo Patrick, ja ich hoffe auch. Bis jetzt standen Shoppingtouren ganz oben auf dem Tagesplan.  Auf den Fisch kommt es nicht so an, habe vom Juni noch mehr als genug in der Truhe.  Gruß Thomas


----------



## carlsberg (10. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej Thomas nicht das du mehr neue Klamotten als dorsch mit nach Hause nimmst.


----------



## Henrik_ (10. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

So morgen geht es für mich auch los! Das erste mal auf Langeland! Mal sehen ob ich Anfänger Glück habe . Leider alleine lässt sich nun aber nicht mehr ändern. Der Wind schaut für morgen vielversprechend aus. Heute abend läuft es ganz gut mit Platten vom Strand . Vieleicht sieht man sich ja morgen. Schönen abend noch.  

Viele Grüße Henrik


----------



## dorsch*thomas (10. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Hej Thomas nicht das du mehr neue Klamotten als dorsch mit nach Hause nimmst.



Warte morgen und Freitag  mal ab!


----------



## carlsberg (10. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich freue mich auf dein Bericht , und eventuell Bilder. 
Viel Glück


----------



## Henrik_ (11. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Für mich lief es heute sehr passabel! Heute morgen ging nix.  Erst heute Nachmittag (14.00) bei ca 27m Tiefe und wechseln der Farbe auf Orangen/Grün knallte es ganz gewaltig. Insgesamt 11 schöne Dorsche keiner unter 55cm.  schwerster 7,8 kg. Wobei mir ein großer nach ca. 8 Minuten Drill entwischt ist an der Oberfläche denke Richtung 9kg.

Gefangen alle auf Spro Gummi
Bei ca 27 Meter
Farbe Orangen/Gelb, Orangen, Gelb
Jig Kopf zwischen 60 und 100 Gramm (80 waren optimal zum liegen lassen in der Drift) 

 Viele Grüße Henrik.


----------



## rule270 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hy sieht doch nicht schlecht aus.
Wenn Du möchtest schau hier mal rein www.windyty.com.
Schöne Tage auf LL.
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hy
probiert mal Schwarz Rot aus oder auch Gold Rot. Denn wenn das beißt jagen sie Krabben.
Sind schon Heringe oder Makrelen gefangen worden?
Schönes Angeln und viel Petri Heil 
LG Rudi


----------



## Solem (12. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin liebe Community, 

wir starten gerade mit unseren Langelandvorbereitung in 4 bzw. 5 Wochen geht es auch endlich für uns auf die geliebte Insel. 
Bis dahin muss ich mich leider noch mit euren Berichten rumquälen :q Nicht falsch verstehen, sehr gute Berichte, kriege da nur immer Fernweh... 
Vllt sieht man den ein oder anderen vom 10. - 24.09. (ich leider erst ab dem 16., zanderman schon ab dem 10.) oben, gerne PN und man kann sich mal austauschen... Bzw. freue mich über Tipps, ein paar Tage vor Anreise ... 

Bis die Tage und lasst noch ein bisschen Fisch im Belt ...


----------



## de Lumb (13. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Nordlicht112 schrieb:


> Wochenplatz fürs Angelboot 700,-DKR + ggf. weitere anfallende Gebühren für Trailerplatz (100,-DKR)
> 
> Gruß Malte



Moin Moin
Ich glaube für den Kurs lohnt sich nicht ein Boot mitzunehmen. Da kann man schon besser eins bei Nicolay mieten. Man hat dabei mit nichts Arbeit und soll die Zeit zum Angeln nutzen. Das ist jetzt aber nur meine Sicht aus der eines LL Anglers mit ca. ein bis zwei Wochen pro Jahr vor Ort.
Gruß 
de Lumb


----------



## Zanderman (14. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



de Lumb schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Ich glaube für den Kurs lohnt sich nicht ein Boot mitzunehmen. Da kann man schon besser eins bei Nicolay mieten. Man hat dabei mit nichts Arbeit und soll die Zeit zum Angeln nutzen. Das ist jetzt aber nur meine Sicht aus der eines LL Anglers mit ca. ein bis zwei Wochen pro Jahr vor Ort.
> Gruß
> de Lumb



Na ja #cdas kann man ja wohl nicht so einfach sagen...
ich kenne mit Sicherheit Nikolais Boote recht gut und kann nur jederzeit bestätigen das die Boote und auch der Service ausgezeichnet sind...und in Relation natürlich auch die Preise die dafür gefordert werden.
Aber wenn ich ein Boot besitze, dann passe ich es auch meinen Bedürfnissen an und "freunde" mich im Laufe der Zeit mit meinem Equipment an und beherrsche dies bereits (mehr oder weniger) wenn ich auf Langeland ankomme und meine Fische auf die Schuppen legen will. Fremdes Boot- und sei es noch so gut - bedeutet neues kennenlernen...und da geht nun mal Zeit verloren...wichtige Zeit unter Umständen...sieh bloss mal wie oft kaum ein oder zwei Ausfahrten während der kurzen Angelwoche in letzter Zeit möglich waren...---
Ich fahre jedenfalls 750 km und bin froh wenn meine Kampfmakrele oder jetzt meine "Sabse" hinter meinem Auto hängt...ein Boot mit dem ich ähnlich vertraut bin wie mit meiner Frau... ich weiß wie sie reagiert und kann mich auf´s fischen konzentrieren. Nix desto trotz waren auch wir schon gezwungen auf IBI s Boote auszuweichen und da gab´s absolut nix zu meckern.


----------



## Uwe W. (16. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo an alle LL Angler.Kann leider wegen Krankheit nicht mehr selber angeln,war aber selber 13 mal auf LL.Mit guten und teils sehr guten Ergebnissen,ob Brandung oder vom Boot.Kann leider nur noch die Berichte von Euch hier lesen,die in letzter Zeit ja nicht so pralle waren.Würde mich aber freuen,wenn Ihr fleißig weiter schreiben würdet(auch negatives,das gehört dazu).Gucke jeden Tag auf die Webcams im Hafen und heute sind viele Boote draußen.Wünsche Euch allen ein dickes Petri und viel Spaß.


----------



## Mützi (16. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Servus Männer, 

 hat einer von euch die Booting-App von Navionics dabei? Funzt das mit einem Handy oder Tablet als Kartenplotter? Würde mich mal interessieren. Wir sind vom 03.09 ab in LL und hoffen auf nicht zu stürmische See! Gruß Michael


----------



## Solem (16. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich habe gerade das Gefühl, dass die da oben so viel fangen, dass bis nachts die Fische filitiert werden müssen. Deswegen hören wir nichts... |kopfkrat

Ich könnte mich auch jetzt schon ins Auto setzen, muss aber noch bis zum 16.09. warten |gr:

Freue mich auf neue Berichte...


----------



## Der Goldaal (16. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Uwe W. schrieb:


> Hallo an alle LL Angler.Kann leider wegen Krankheit nicht mehr selber angeln,war aber selber 13 mal auf LL......
> 
> Hi Uwe,
> Du hast mein volles Mitgefühl. wir hatten auch mal Jemanden im Bekanntenkreis. Ein Angler mit ganzem Herzen dabei, aber irgendwann, ging es nicht mehr.   Das tat ihm weh und uns auch. Also hoffe ich, dass Dich die Berichte noch ein wenig teilhaben lassen, auch wenn sie nur sehr dünn fließen.


----------



## climber (16. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Mützi schrieb:


> Servus Männer,
> 
> hat einer von euch die Booting-App von Navionics dabei? Funzt das mit einem Handy oder Tablet als Kartenplotter? Würde mich mal interessieren. Wir sind vom 03.09 ab in LL und hoffen auf nicht zu stürmische See! Gruß Michael



Hallo Michael,

ich habe diese auf dem Handy und Pad und sie funktioniert.
Außerdem habe ich die App mit dem Kartenplotter auf dem Boot verbunden.

Für das Pad gibt es auch eine HD Version, aber die ist mir von der Jahresgebühr zu teuer und dann habe ich halt auf dem Gerät keine HD Auflösung.

Gruß climber


----------



## Stulle (16. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich hatte die mal für die kostenlose probezeit hat gut funktioniert und war auch im Akku verbraucht moderat. Wo der unterschied mit HD ist weiß ich auch nicht. Ist aber in der Nutzung etwas verwirrend vielleicht solltest du das vor der ausfahrt ausprobieren.


----------



## climber (16. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wenn man sucht findet man einige Diskussionen zu diesem Thema.

Die normale Version kostet einiger Euros weniger und das auch als Verlängerung. Dafür nehme ich gerne auch die kleiner Auflösung auf dem iPad in Kauf. Auf dem iPhone funzt es ganz normal.

In der HD Version sind auch nicht alle Länder wie in der normalen Version enthalten. Ist schon eine Weile her, aber DK war wohl nicht dabei.

Gruß climber


----------



## Nordlicht112 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin zusammen,

wir sind gerade oben vom 13.8.-27.8. mit Boot. 
Am Samstag mittags Boot übernommen und raus; hinterm gelben Turm über 22m Wassertiefe zwölf Malrelen, zwei Hornis und drei Heringe. Am Sonntag auf Platte, in drei Stunden 9 maßige Platte (und circa 15 Klieschen released). 
Gestern auf Dorsch, bis es uns mit unserer Tochter zu windig wurde-in drei Stunden zwei Dorsche (48 und 81cm) und kleiner Beifang. Heute vormittags raus und nur Babydorsche released. 
Kein nach unserer Definition maßiger Dorsch. Einige Boote hatten einige Dorsche weit im Süden; im Belt bei Spodsbjerg und im Norden waren die Fänge anderer Boote, die wir gesehen/gesprochen haben, eher mau. Wir berichten mal weiter; Wind ist okay und das Wetter sonnig.


----------



## Multe (17. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

DMI hat für das kommende WE etwas stärkeren Wind angesagt.
Da hätte ich für die Feinschmecker unter euch einen ganz besonderen Tip.
Am 20.-21. August finden in Faaborg die alljährlichen  FYNSKE FRISTELSER statt. http://www.fynskefristelser.dk/lokation-2016/
Hier könnt ihr sehen, was so alles zum Sehen und natürlich auch zum Probieren gibt.
http://www.fynskefristelser.dk/galleri/
Vom feinsten Bier - von kleinen Brauereien - bis hin zum Rygeost ist da alles zu finden.
Von Spodsbjerg aus sind das etwa 50km.


----------



## Stulle (17. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Nordlicht112 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> wir sind gerade oben vom 13.8.-27.8. mit Boot.
> Am Samstag mittags Boot übernommen und raus; hinterm gelben Turm über 22m Wassertiefe zwölf Malrelen, zwei Hornis und drei Heringe. Am Sonntag auf Platte, in drei Stunden 9 maßige Platte (und circa 15 Klieschen released).
> ...


Warum nehmt ihr die klieschen nicht mit die finde ich viel lecker als die flundern


----------



## derrik (17. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Nordlicht.Ich habe mal ne Frage.Geht  ihr gezielt  auf Makrele oder habt ihr sie als Beifang.


----------



## Mal-Ta-Freak (18. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo LL-Gemeinde
Ist jemand in der Woche 24.09.- 01.10.16 in Sbodsbjerg?


----------



## carlsberg (18. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej Walter das Bier wäre sehr interessant, aber leider komme ich erst am 9.9


----------



## Nordlicht112 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



derrik schrieb:


> Hallo Nordlicht.Ich habe mal ne Frage.Geht  ihr gezielt  auf Makrele oder habt ihr sie als Beifang.



Hallo,
wir waren letzten Samstag direkt auf Malrele; Räuchertonne voll für 2 Durchgänge-das war auch genug.
Gefangen auf große Heringsvorfächer Hakengr. 2-damit auch mal n Hering als Beifang hängen bleibt. 
Freitag nochmal lecker Makrele fangen. 
Die Biester stehen meistens (unsere Erfahrung) über 20-24m tiefem Wasser-bei tieferem Wasser nehmen die Fänge ab.

Ansonsten als Beifang ja auch ab und an mal eine Makrele beim Dorschangeln dabei. 

Viele Grüße
Malte


----------



## derrik (18. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Danke Malte .Werde es auch mal auf Makrele versuchen .Bin ab 24.September in Bagenkop. 



.


----------



## Nin-ja (19. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Leute,

Die jährliche Video ist wieder online. Wir haben schöne Dorsche gefangen und ein super Ferien gehabt mit schönes Wetter. Es war wieder sehr toll bekannten zu treffen ins Hafen. |wavey:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrWNtXfJbcA

_Ein Video mit Fangergibnissen von das Hochsee Angeln in Dänemark Langeland - Juli 2016. Viele große Dorsche, Catch & Release! SDM Fishing. Vergessen Sie das Video nicht zu Liken und abonnieren Sie sich auf unserem YouTube Kanal. Finde uns auf Facebook: SDM Fishing._ 

Ich muss sagen, dass es bestimmt weniger Dorsche gab wie letztes Jahr. Wir haben uns sehr viel bemüht um die Dorsche zu finden. Hat aber doch geklappt aber es war sehr lokal. Auch viel Strömung also nicht einfach zum Anglen. 

Leider haben viele sich beschwert mit wenige Fänge. Deshalb auch viele folger / besucher aufs Wasser. Naturlich an sich kein problem, aber die Art wie es passiert hat uns oft geärgert. Konnte manchmal mit mein rute ein andere Boot berühren und wann man selbst die Linien verwirrt.. 

Am anfhang waren wir fast allein mit freunde, und ein Stunde später 10+ Boote auf die Stelle die uns die Fisherei unmöglich machen. Warum so wenig respekt? #c 

Es stimmt das der Berufsangler sich auch sehr ärgert an Sportangler, aber ich verstehe jetzt auch teils warum... Die Verzweiflung macht angler ganz einfach verrückt. Naturlich ist der Berufs auch Verrückt und bin ich ein Blöde Hollander. 

Das Meer gehört uns allen. Mein frage ist nur, das wir Respekt für einander haben und halten. 

Petri!


----------



## Der Goldaal (19. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej Nin-Ja,

Euer Video habe ich schon gesehen, ich weiß ja nicht, wo ihr die Dinger immer rausholt  Das wird doch langweilig Euer Video anzuschauen....immer ein Dorsch nach dem Anderen   

Ich verstehe Dich schon, dass Ihr Euch ärgert wenn Euch die Angler von Eurem Boot drängen. Leider kennen viele da kein Respekt. Ich fange auch gerne Fische, aber ich fahre auch nach Dänemark, weil es dort ruhiger ist und  eigentlich ungestörter.  Obwohl ihr ja schon viel Preis gebt, kleben Euch die Angler trotzdem noch am Ar... 
Schön, dass Ihr Euch mal ein wenig Luft macht, man muss ja nicht alles hinnehmen.
Ich gönne Jedem sein Fisch, aber es soll auch seiner sein ,und nicht der, der schon an einer anderen Angel hängt. Ich will mich da auch nicht über Nationalitäten auslassen, aber die Osteuropäer scheinen oft besonders kuschelbedürftig auf dem Wasser zu sein.

Eigentlich gehen wir lieber unsere eigenen Wege, aber wenn es denn gar nicht läuft, folgen wir auch den Trupps auf dem Wasser oder den Kuttern. Aber wir hatten noch nie so wenig Abstand zu anderen Booten, dass man sie mit einem weiten Wurf erreichen hätte können.

Wenn man unbedingt dort  angeln möchte, hilft nur früher aufstehen. ;-)


----------



## Zanderman (19. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Nin-ja schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Die jährliche Video ist wieder online. Wir haben schöne Dorsche gefangen und ein super Ferien gehabt mit schönes Wetter. Es war wieder sehr toll bekannten zu treffen ins Hafen. |wavey:
> 
> ...



_*Hej Ninja und Richard*_,
zu eurem tollen Video habe ich euch ja schon über YouTube meinen Kommentar geschickt....einfach wieder Spitze...
Zu dem was ihr hier im Board anmeckert ..und aus meiner Sicht völlig zu Recht#q...kann man nur sagen das der Mensch ein Raubtier ist: Wenn Du was fängst und ich nicht, dann will ich auf deinen Platz..noch besser wäre es wenn ich auch deine fertige Angel noch nehmen könnte :m....wir selber fangen nicht schlecht aber garantiert nicht so gut wie ihr ...und trotzdem haben wir schon mit Absicht Fehlstellen angefahren  nur um anschliessend etwas Ruhe zu haben an unseren bevorzugten Stellen.
Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: Wir freuen uns über jeden guten Tip z.Bsp. von Walter (Multe) oder Thomas aus dem Angelladen und fragen auch Nikolaj wo wie tief gefangen wird und wenn wir die A-Karte hatten und im Filetierraum andere die Kiste voll haben bitten wir auch um grundsätzliche Info.-Jeder der uns auf den guten Fang anspricht bekommt genauso eine grundlegende Info wie :" Versuchs im Süden vor - hinter- um den grünen- roten Turm bei x Meter Tiefe" das sollte eigentlich jedem reichen um selber an den Fisch zu kommen.
Fairerweise muss man aber zugeben das es gerade vor LL einige Stellen gibt an denen man gute Dorsche auf einer Fläche fängt die nur etwas größer als eine Tischtennisplatte ist, 10 m daneben bleibt man Schneider...aber wenn dort jemand angelt sollte man dies respektieren und notfalls im Abstand warten bis der Platz frei wird....Die Meerforellenangler in DK geben z.Bsp nach einer Anzahl Würfe am Hotspot den Platz frei und gehen weiter zum nächsten oder stellen sich hinten wieder an..
;+|rolleyesIch fürchte ihr seid Opfer eures Erfolges ...wer so gut fängt und dies auch öffentlich zeigt, der wird die Neider nicht los...ich hoffe trotzdem auf weitere Videos von EUCH...es macht einfach nur Spass und Freude auf das nächste Mal LL.
Euch immer ein Petri und eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel
Gruß aus dem Ruhrpott,
Michael
P.S. ab dem  10.09. sind wir dran für 2 Wochen


----------



## Carptigers (20. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Den Respekt sollte man nicht nur untereinander haben, sondern auch mal den Leuten gegenüber, die dort oben ihren Beruf auf dem Wasser ausüben. 
Wir sind seit Samstag vor Ort und konnten viele große Fische relativ ungestört fangen.
Was sich allerdings am Mittwoch abgespielt hat geht ein gar nicht. 
20 Boote lagen auf so engem Raum, dass der Fischer nicht mal sein Netz hochholen konnte. Trotz mehrfachen Warnsignal meinten viele, sie müssten nicht mal kurzzeitig an die Seite fahren.
Anscheinend haben diese Vorzeigeatlethen vergessen, was in ihren Papieren steht.
Ich weiß selber, dass es, wie schon erwähnt, im Belt keine hunderte von fängigen Stellen gibt, allerdings geht es hier nur um Fische!
Ein gutes hatte das Ganze, seit Donnerstag geht dort nichts mehr. 
Ach so, gefangen haben wir gestern trotzdem ganz gut in 33m Tiefe.
Ein kompletter Bericht folgt.


----------



## MWK (21. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hey Nin-ja,
klasse Video! Ohne Schnick schnack und dramatische Musik. Toll euch beim angeln zuzusehen und auch mit eurem Umgang mit den Dorschen. Die können glücklich sein eure Köder genommen zu haben!
Petri!
Markus


----------



## Vareler Holger (21. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo zusammen, am 3.9. gehts bei uns los. Habe gehört das die Grenze nach Dänemark zu sein soll, und es längere Wartezeit geben soll. Stimmt das wie es gesagt wurde oder alle nur gerede. Allen die gerade oben sind ein Petri und wenig Wind.


----------



## Amigo-X (21. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hey Nin-ja sehr schöner Bericht mit Video, leider machen es die Meisten nicht wie IHR. 
Respekt.  Wollen wir mal hoffen, daß die zurückgesetzten Dorsche für Nachwuchs sorgen und nicht gleich ins nächste Netz schwimmen....


----------



## Carptigers (21. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hey Holger, am Samstag war bei der Einreise nach Dänemark über 5 km Stau. 
Also rechtzeitig losfahren


----------



## Vareler Holger (21. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Hey Holger, am Samstag war bei der Einreise nach Dänemark über 5 km Stau.
> Also rechtzeitig losfahren



Dann stimmt es doch vielen Dank wir hauen zeitig ab.


----------



## Sassone (21. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Nin-ja schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Die jährliche Video ist wieder online. Wir haben schöne Dorsche gefangen und ein super Ferien gehabt mit schönes Wetter. Es war wieder sehr toll bekannten zu treffen ins Hafen. |wavey:
> 
> ...



Großartiges Video, tolle Fänge, umso bemerkenswerter, dass ihr auch die guten Dorsche released...
Leider ist eure Art der Angelei und der Umgang mit dem Fisch wohl eher die Ausnahme auf LL, jedenfalls zu dem, was ich dieses Jahr dort oben beobachten musste...


----------



## Zander Jonny (21. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Sassone schrieb:


> Großartiges Video, tolle Fänge, umso bemerkenswerter, dass ihr auch die guten Dorsche released...
> Leider ist eure Art der Angelei und der Umgang mit dem Fisch wohl eher die Ausnahme auf LL, jedenfalls zu dem, was ich dieses Jahr dort oben beobachten musste...



Naja das ist ja alles schön und gut, man kann aber den die sich was für die Tiefkühltruhe Fangen wollen keinen vorwurf machen.

Also jeder wie er es mag, und ich glaube kaum das die jenigen die hier schreiben das sie es ach so toll finden, jeden Fisch zurück setzen.

Ich Fahre einmal im Jahr da hoch um mir Dorsche für die Küche zu Fangen.

Trotzdem Respekt an Nin-ja #6


----------



## Mützi (22. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hey Leute,

 auf der E20 (Fünen) gibt es einen Betonklotzwerfer welcher von Brücken sein Unwesen treibt. Gerade in der Zeitung gelesen.

 AUFPASSEN WENN IHR HOCH ODER RUNTER FAHRT


----------



## Sassone (22. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Naja das ist ja alles schön und gut, man kann aber den die sich was für die Tiefkühltruhe Fangen wollen keinen vorwurf machen.
> 
> Also jeder wie er es mag, und ich glaube kaum das die jenigen die hier schreiben das sie es ach so toll finden, jeden Fisch zurück setzen.
> 
> ...



Das kam dann falsch rüber, ich hab nichts dagegen, auch mal nen vernünftigen Dorsch für die Truhe abzuschlagen... aber in den Kisten, die ich da oben erblicken durfte, lagen leider auch viele Dorsche zwischen 30-45 cm... und die Angelei dazu.. naja, ich sag mal alles andere als filigran.... deswegen ist das Video von Nin-ja umso erfrischender..


----------



## Zander Jonny (22. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wie ist es denn eigentlich mit den Booten von IBI, bekommt man da die erste Tankfüllung inklusive oder muss man die auch schon bezahlen ?

Und falls man sie bezahlen muss, kann man den Super selber mitbringen ?


----------



## pennfanatic (22. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ib





Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn eigentlich mit den Booten von IBI, bekommt man da die erste Tankfüllung inklusive oder muss man die auch schon bezahlen ?
> 
> Und falls man sie bezahlen muss, kann man den Super selber mitbringen ?



Soweit ich mich erinnere bekommst du bei über gäbe einen vollen Tank.
Wenn du das Boot wieder abgibtst, muss der Tank auch wieder voll sein.


----------



## Schmidtler (22. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Bei uns war der Tank voll als wir das Boot übernommen haben.  Und wir mussten den Tank auch gefüllt wieder abgeben. Wenn was fehlt, wird die mit einem peilstab ermittelt und muss bezahlt werden. Wieviel da pro Liter genommen wird weiß ich leider nicht mehr. 

Gesendet von meinem M2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander Jonny (22. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Schmidtler schrieb:


> Bei uns war der Tank voll als wir das Boot übernommen haben.  Und wir mussten den Tank auch gefüllt wieder abgeben. Wenn was fehlt, wird die mit einem peilstab ermittelt und muss bezahlt werden. Wieviel da pro Liter genommen wird weiß ich leider nicht mehr.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem M2 mit Tapatalk



Ok Danke #h


----------



## Zanderman (22. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ok Danke #h



... und wenn Du deinen eigenen Sprit mitbringst kannst Du ihn abschliessend ja auch einfüllen damit der Tank wieder voll ist.....
Im letzten Jahr war es aber so das der Sprit an manchen Tagen sogar vor Ort günstiger war als in Deutschland...


----------



## Helmand (22. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Mützi schrieb:


> Servus Männer,
> 
> hat einer von euch die Booting-App von Navionics dabei? Funzt das mit einem Handy oder Tablet als Kartenplotter? Würde mich mal interessieren. Wir sind vom 03.09 ab in LL und hoffen auf nicht zu stürmische See! Gruß Michael



Ich habe die App jetzt eine Woche auf Langeland und zwei Wochen in Norwegen eingesetzt. Funktioniert tadellos, die Karten sind präzise und bieten viele Informationen. Es lassen sich auch im Vorfeld schon interessante Stellen ausfindig machen, an denen dann Markierungen gesetzt werden können. Erleichtert die Orientierung an einem fremden Gewässer sehr. Die Bedienung auf dem Pad oder Phone ist allerdings gewöhnungsbedürftig und sollte vorher geübt werden. Dazu ist der Akku-Verbrauch erheblich. Eine gute Powerbank sollte also dabei sein, besser noch ein Ladegerät das mit Bordstrom funktioniert. Und auch die Befestigung auf dem Boot ist bei einem Pad nicht ganz ohne. Da gibt es leider nicht viele taugliche Systeme, die wasserdicht und stabil sind.


----------



## carlsberg (23. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Fängt denn keiner im Moment etwas , oder sind alle Boote voll mit Fisch .|kopfkrat


----------



## reinsco (24. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin neu hier und entschuldige mich direkt, falls ich ne Frage stelle, die schon tausend mal gestellt und beantwortet wurde. Ich stöber schon ne Weile hier im Forum um, aber hab mich nun mal angemeldet. 
Ich war zwar schon zwei, drei Mal in Spodsbjerg und habe mein Glück probiert Dorsch zu finden, was aber auch alles schon ein Paar Jahre her ist. Damals war ich mit Sicherheit nicht der mit dem größten Erfolg, aber mir hat es gereicht. Nun lese ich hier, dass es in den letzten Jahren immer schwerer wurde und dieses Jahr eher mau aussieht. Deshalb bitte um nen Tipp, da ich niemanden nachfahren möchte oder jemanden auf die Pelle rücken will. Angeln war und ist für mich persönlich ja auch mit Ruhe verbunden und kein Gruppenevent. Die ein, zwei anderen Personen auf dem eigenen Boot mal ausgenommen 
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht nen Tipp geben wohin man grob fahren kann? Koordinaten wären auch toll, aber kann es auch verstehen, dass ihr eure Hot Spots nicht unbeding teilen wollt. Und auf welche Farben geht grade was?
Haut einfach raus, was ihr teilen wollt. Ich bin für alles konstruktive dankbar!


----------



## Nin-ja (24. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Sassone schrieb:


> Das kam dann falsch rüber, ich hab nichts dagegen, auch mal nen vernünftigen Dorsch für die Truhe abzuschlagen... aber in den Kisten, die ich da oben erblicken durfte, lagen leider auch viele Dorsche zwischen 30-45 cm... und die Angelei dazu.. naja, ich sag mal alles andere als filigran.... deswegen ist das Video von Nin-ja umso erfrischender..



Wir nehmen naturlich auch Dorsch mit für die Küche. Aber nur wenige filets was wir wirklich selbst brauchen. Wir nehmen nur Dorsche von ein bestimmt festgestellte entnahme Fenster mit, 65-75cm. Das sind die schönsten. 

 Weiter alles Catch & Release! Aber dass soll jeder naturlich selbst entscheiden. #h


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Nin-ja schrieb:


> Wir nehmen naturlich auch Dorsch mit für die Küche. Aber nur wenige filets was wir wirklich selbst brauchen. Wir nehmen nur Dorsche von ein bestimmt festgestellte entnahme Fenster mit, 65-75cm. Das sind die schönsten.
> 
> Weiter alles Catch & Release! Aber dass soll jeder naturlich selbst entscheiden. #h




..... sehr gute Einstellung, Respekt !! #6


----------



## mareher (25. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

p { margin-bottom: 0.25cm; line-height: 120%; }   Mein Resümee von 14 Tage Langeland.
 Zuerst einmal: Es war ein schöner Urlaub auch wenn er mal wieder mit 14 Tagen zu kurz war.
 Ich war hier hingekommenen, weil Langeland als das Angelparadies überall bezeichnet wird. Das mag auch stimmen aber für mich war es eher ein Paradieschen. Warum das so war ist einfach zu erklären: Ich bin Anfänger und habe weder im Bekannten noch Verwandten  Umkreis jemanden der sich mit Angeln ob See, Binnengewässer, oder Fluss auskennt. Somit war ich ganz auf mich selbst gestellt und das kann nicht zum Erfolg führen. Ich habe es mit Brandungsangeln und vom Boot versucht. Das einzige was ich in 5 Tagen die ich für das Angeln investierte erangelte waren insgesamt 2 Plattfische. Ich gesellte mich mit dem Boot zwar auch an den Stellen wo die anderen Boote standen nur gefangen habe ich nichts. Ob das nun an der Ausrüstung oder an der Technik lag kann ich nicht beurteilen da ich ja keinen Reverenzvergleich habe. Die Köder Pilker oder Gummi habe ich mir vor Ort gekauft und somit denke ich das war schon das richtige. Rute und Rollte ist ja jetzt nicht so was wo man groß was falsch falsch machen wenn man nicht unbedingt ne Rute vom Eisangeln zum pilken nimmt.
 Es war schon recht deprimierend wenn man im Hafen einfuhr und die anderen ihre fänge präsentierten wobei der Ausdruck: Ja heute war echt schlecht nur nen paar Dorsche und sonst nur Platte, mir schon echt den Frust in die Augen trieb.
 Fazit für mich: Ich bin Anfänger und ohne Fachmännischer Hilfe ist das Paradies Langeland auch nur eine Urlaubsinsel. Denn wenn man nicht weiß wie man was machen muss, fängt man keinen Fisch.


 Ich werde nächstes Jahr mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder hier hin kommen weil meiner Frau es gefallen hat und werde auch wieder versuchen Fisch zu fangen, wobei es mir nicht um Kilo geht sondern das Fangen selbst und da auch nur in der Größenordnung/Menge die man auch verzehren kann. Vielleicht brauch ich dann wirklich nur die Angel ins Wasser halten und der Fisch beißt von alleine wie es manchmal hier zu hören war.
Morgen werde ich es zum Abschluss mit Forellenangeln versuchen mal schauen wie das wird


----------



## spodsbjerg (25. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo mareher,
ersteinmal Danke für dein Resume.
Schade das es bei dir nicht besser gelaufen ist aber einfach hinfahren, Rute rein und Fisch ohne Ende fangen...... find ich schon ein bischen blauäugig. Wenn man dann auch noch Anfänger ist wirds noch etwas schwerer. Fische suchen müssen auch die Leute, die regelmäßig auf die Insel fahren. Ich fahre seit über 20 Jahren mehrmals im Jahr nach LL und die Fänge sind jedesmal anders. Das macht doch auch den Reiz am angeln aus. Ich hab auch schon Jahre gehabt wo nicht viel gefangen wurde (von uns) obwohl andere die Kisten voll hatten. So ist das halt beim angeln. Nichts desto trotz ist und bleibt (hoffentlich) LL für mich meine Trauminsel.
Also.......mach dir nichts draus.......beim nächsten mal wirds besser .


----------



## Der Goldaal (25. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hey Mareher,

ich kann mich Spodsbjerg nur anschließen. Es sind dort keine Silberkarpfen, die einem direkt ins Boot springen. die meisten Angler haben dort einen Haufen und mehr Jahre Erfahrungen mit dem Angeln an und auf der See. Es ist schon fast nicht nur blauäugig (wie Spodsbjerg meinte) sondern eher naiv, zu glauben, dass man dort auftaucht und fangen kann. DAS IST NICHT BÖSE GEMEINT. Ich möchte Dir nur die rosa Brille von den Augen nehmen. Spodsbjerg ist alles andere als ein Anfänger Revier und die Zeiten sind auch nicht die Leichtesten. Es ist natürlich besonders schwer, wenn man Niemanden hat, der Einen da ranführen kann. Ich weiß ja nicht in wie weit Du dich sonst vorbereitet hast.
Um so schöner ist es aber, dass der Mut Dich nicht verlassen hat. Es wird schon, und vielleicht kannst Du Dich das nächste Mal mit irgendwo einklinken, um zu lernen.
Für das "Brandungsangeln"  und auch für die Forellen im Teich hast Du Dir ebenfalls nicht die beste Jahreszeit rausgesucht. 
Ich kenne das, im Sommer kommen die Urlauber an die See und wollen angeln und Fische fangen. Es wird viele erschrecken, aber der Sommer ist nicht gerade die beste Jahreszeit an der Küste um Fische zu fangen. Aale sind so gut wie ausgestorben und die Jagd auf Meeräschen ist eigentlich Frustration pur!
Wie gesagt, es freut mich trotzdem, dass es Euch gefallen hat und Kopf hoch, auch Du wirst noch Dein Abendessen fangen. Danke für Deine Erfahrungen und den Bericht.


----------



## ado (25. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Auch ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen.
Wir waren auch froh über Hilfe am Anfang, obwohl wir denke ich in anderen Wassern sehr erfahren sind.
Mittlerweile haben wir unsere eigenen Stellen gefunden - die aber teilweise nicht größer sind als ein Volleyballfeld oder ein Strafraum beim Fußball. 5m weiter links oder rechts passiert dann nichts mehr.
Such dir also bissl Hilfe und besorg dir ein GPS um Punkte speichern zu können wenn du mal Erfolg hast.
Plattfische am besten immer wenn möglich vom Ufer immer im Wind suchen.
Kopf hoch nächstes Jahr wird das schon.


----------



## Stulle (25. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Warum so ein harter Ton die Saison ist härter als die letzten. Selbst erfahrenere Angler gingen "leer" aus. Warscheinlich war er nur immer knapp daneben aber eben doch vorbei. Vieleicht würde es helfen mal mit einer größeren Gruppe zu fahren und die Feinheiten der köderführung zu lernen. Oder im Hafen mal etwas quatschen sind ja nicht nur müffelköppe unterwegs.


----------



## mareher (25. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> ... aber einfach hinfahren, Rute rein und Fisch ohne Ende fangen...... find ich schon ein bischen blauäugig. .


Das war nicht meine Aussage sondern das war eine Aussage die ich dort am Hafen mitbekommen hatte. Genauso wie die Aussage 2 Stunden draußen 100 Kilo Fisch. 
Ich hatte nicht die Erwartungshaltung das ich ohne ende Fisch fange, sondern das ich Fisch fange. Und es genau das was du beschreibst was mir als Grundlage fehlt. Das Wasser in Verbindung mit der Zeit, Wetter und was sonst noch notwendig ist, zu lesen und zu verstehen.


----------



## mareher (25. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

p { margin-bottom: 0.25cm; line-height: 120%; }   Irgendwie hat man mich hier wohl falsch Verstanden!
 Ich bin nicht nach Langeland gefangen und dachte jetzt gibt es Fisch ohne Ende.
 Ich bin Anfänger und Realist. Ich habe mich auch über die beiden Platten gefreut. Ich denke das ich einfach nur nicht den Plan habe wie das so funktioniert. Und genau deswegen nenne ich mich auch Anfänger. Ich habe auch schon überlegt mich einer Gruppe anzuschließen um mir die Kniffe, Technik etc. mal zeigen zu lassen und ich denke das auch dann nicht sofort sich der Erfolg einstellt.
 Und mein Resümee ist auf keine Fall als negatives Erlebnis zu werten, denn ich hatte meine Spaß und beim nächsten mal wird es bestimmt besser.  


 PS: wie, und wo kann man sich so einer Gruppe den Anschließen? Gibt es da Gruppenreisen oder was auch immer wo man dann auch mal was gezeigt bekommt oder sind das eher Produktshows wo bestimmte Köder, Ruten etc. an den Mann/Frau gebracht werden sollen.


----------



## climber (25. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo,

ich denke, ich weiß wie du es gemeint hast.
Eines soll dich trösten, es ist ein schwieriges Dorschjahr auf der westlichen Ostseeseite.
Wir haben selbst auf dem Kutter in LL mit 12 Leuten "nur" 22 Dorsche gefangen und wir sind jedes WE auf der Ostsee mit dem Boot unterwegs.

Gruß climber


----------



## Dem Gonzo (25. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Endweder du weißt was du machen mußt ODER nicht. Wer weiß wo der Dorsch steht der fängt in auch.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mareher (25. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Dem Gonzo schrieb:


> Endweder du weißt was du machen mußt ODER nicht. Wer weiß wo der Dorsch steht der fängt in auch.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk



Das mag stimmen nur hilft es nicht jeden. Ich könnte auch sagen: Wer weiß wie das Spiel funktioniert, der gewinnt es auch. Aber auch das stimmt nicht immer


----------



## spodsbjerg (25. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Gruppenreisen gibt es soweit ich weiß nicht zu buchen. Wenn du aber weiterhin hier im Forum mitliest dann wirst du mit der Zeit auch mitbekommen wer wann fährt und man kann sich zu der einen oder anderen Fahrt verabreden. 
So.....gehe jetzt schlafen um morgen früh fit zu sein......dann bin ich nämlich wieder dran :m:m.


----------



## Dem Gonzo (25. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



mareher schrieb:


> Das mag stimmen nur hilft es nicht jeden. Ich könnte auch sagen: Wer weiß wie das Spiel funktioniert, der gewinnt es auch. Aber auch das stimmt nicht immer


Ich sage nur schaut euch den Bericht von ninja an

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der Goldaal (25. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Dem Gonzo schrieb:


> Ich sage nur schaut euch den Bericht von ninja an
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk





Nin-Ja und Co. sind die Spitze und an der Spitze ist es dünn. Zum Glück fangen ja nicht alle so, sonst würde es wirklich knapp werden um die Dorsche. Auch wenn Nin-Ja sie wieder schwimmen lässt.
Ich verstehe Mareher schon. Ich war anfangs auch erschrocken über die Stimmung am Steg in Spodsbjerg. Es gibt ganz viele Muffelköpfe von denen man nichts erfährt. Und als absoluter Neuling und dann noch  alleine ist es halt schwer, bis unmöglich. Aber wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, such Dir ein Boardie, der zu Deiner  Zeit oben ist. Auch wenn er Dir nicht die geheimsten Sachen erzählt, so wird man Dir ganz sicher helfen, um "das Laufen" auf dem Wasser zu lernen. 
Niemand nimmt gerne Neulingemit an Board, denn diefangen immer am Meisten  :q  (natürlich nur Spaß, wenn auch wahr)


----------



## Dem Gonzo (25. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Nin-Ja und Co. sind die Spitze und an der Spitze ist es dünn. Zum Glück fangen ja nicht alle so, sonst würde es wirklich knapp werden um die Dorsche. Auch wenn Nin-Ja sie wieder schwimmen lässt.
> Ich verstehe Mareher schon. Ich war anfangs auch erschrocken über die Stimmung am Steg in Spodsbjerg. Es gibt ganz viele Muffelköpfe von denen man nichts erfährt. Und als absoluter Neuling und dann noch  alleine ist es halt schwer, bis unmöglich. Aber wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, such Dir ein Boardie, der zu Deiner  Zeit oben ist. Auch wenn er Dir nicht die geheimsten Sachen erzählt, so wird man Dir ganz sicher helfen, um "das Laufen" auf dem Wasser zu lernen.
> Niemand nimmt gerne Neulingemit an Board, denn diefangen immer am Meisten  :q  (natürlich nur Spaß, wenn auch wahr)


Ich möchte ja nur damit sagen das (genug)Dorsch da ist!!!!!! wie man sieht.wir müssten alle etwas sorgfältiger  mit dem umgehen was uns zur Verfügung gestellt wird sonst geht bald garnichts mehr. Es gibt eben Leute wie wir gesehen haben die sorgsam mit dem umgehen was sie  (können ) und das ist es ja. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn ich wünsche euch allen einen schönen Urlaub auf langeland.[emoji476] petri

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Mareher,

Essen ist weit weg von der Küste... 

Ich habe mein Boot auf Fehmarn liegen. Wenn man es terminlich mal hinbekommt, habe ich grundsätzlich nichts dagegen, einen "Anfänger" mal mitzunehmen und in die Grundlagen des Dorschangelns einzuführen! Das können wir - solltest Du Interesse haben - gerne mal per PN bequatschen. Ich werd - wenn das Wetter mitspielt - Mitte Oktober ein paar Tage auf Fehmarn sein. 

Meine Vorschreiber haben in einem Punkt recht- die Fische sind dieses Jahr besonders zickig. Es gibt Tage, da läuft es und dann wieder Wochen wo nix geht. Stellen, die gestern noch fängig waren, sind am nächsten Tag tot. Echt ätzend dieses Jahr. 

Als Anfänger ist es meistens ja schon schwierig, das richtige Gewicht für den Köder zu finden. Gerade auf Langeland bei der Strömung ist es nicht immer einfach den Köder zum Grund zu bekommen. Und wenn er da nicht hinkommt, gibt es auch keine Fische.... Wir haben im Frühjahr bis glaube ich 300g gefischt- letztes Jahr mit 100g und weniger. Selbst beim richtigen Gewicht spielt dann noch die Köderführung eine Rolle. Wir waren letzte Woche zu dritt vor Fehmarn unterwegs. Alle ähnliche Gewichte und Köder, doch unser "Anfänger" (seit einem Jahr Dorschangler) blieb Schneider, wo wir zwei "erfahrenen" schöne Dorsche landen konnten. Das Gesicht wurde da auch immer länger. Ich kann Dich also verstehen. Nimm Dir Zeit und probiere ein wenig und schließe Dich einem erfahrenen Angler zumindest mal einen Tag an. Du wirst sehen, das ist für die Grundlagen unentbehrlich. Mit ein wenig Übung läuft das dann irgendwann. Und mal ehrlich: jeden Tag 50 Dorsche ist auch langweilig


----------



## Dem Gonzo (25. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Moin Mareher,
> 
> Essen ist weit weg von der Küste...
> 
> ...


  okay [emoji476]


----------



## ostseecapitano (30. August 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo zusammen, 

wer ist in der Woche vom 03.09 bis 10.09 noch in Spotsbjerg? 
Gruß

PS: boin schonmal hier angemeldet gewesen, habe allerdings ca. 3-4 Jahre hier nicht mehr gepostet


----------



## ostseecapitano (2. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin moin, ist das ruhig hier. Seid Ihr alle zum angeln? 
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## carlsberg (2. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Die ganze Saison läuft es dort oben schon sehr schleppend, darum ist es hier so ruhig.  
Ich bin erst ab 9.9 vor Ort.


----------



## ostseecapitano (2. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

ich fahre morgen früh und freue mich schon riesig. Das tolle auf LL ist, wenn der Dorsch nicht geht, fängst du halt Platten. Irgend etwas geht doch immer.
olli


----------



## carlsberg (2. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Klar Platten laufen sehr gut im Moment, bloß der Dorsch will gesucht werden . Gehe am Sonntag abend mal um 20 Uhr in den Hafen da ist Walter und stellt Montagen vor zum Dorsch und Platten angeln vor . Da triffst du bestimmt den ein oder anderen Boardie zum Austausch von Infos.
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Solem (6. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Langeland Angler oder soll ich momentan eher sagen Urlauber? :vik:

Hier gibt es seit dem 25.08. keine wirkliche Meldung mehr nach Fisch, langsam mache ich mir sorgen oder auch Hoffnung. Naja vllt. fangt ihr auch einfach so viel, dass es euch nicht möglich ist ein Lebenszeichen der Lieblingsinsel zu senden. 

Für unsere erste Besatzung geht es schon am Freitag gen Norden. Ich werde nächsten Freitag nachkommen. 

Freue mich was von euch zu hören...


----------



## Zanderman (6. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Na ja, #d
wenn selbst Multe hier nichts mehr postet  (und er ist ja wohl noch vor Ort) fürchte ich mal das der Teich momentan nicht viel rausrückt..Scheint aber ein generelles "westliche" Ostseeproblem zu sein. Von Fehmarn bis Rügen geht nicht wirklich viel auf Dorsch in den letzten Tagen, das höre ich immer nur von Kollegen die dort vor Ort sind.....aber egal :Hauptsache ab nächster Woche knallt der Dorsch wieder:q:q
Sind ab dem 10.09. vor Ort mit rotem Ford Transit und dem Boot "Sabse" für 14 Tage.- In der ersten Woche ist meine Frau mit an Bord.. da werden wir wohl Schönwetterangeln machen. Danach ist eine Woche Hardcoreangeln (solange Neptun-Poseidon und die üblichen verdächtigen Windgötter es zulassen)mit Solem angesagt. Wir sind jederzeit zu einem Klönsnack oder Erfahrungstausch zu haben, also einfach nur ansprechen, notfalls einfach Nikolaj nach uns fragen.
Gruß und Petri
Michael


----------



## Multe (6. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

die Dorsche die in den letzten beiden Wochen gefangen wurden will doch gar keiner sehen - und das hier waren noch nicht die größten Fische....sicher sind die Bedingungen im Moment nicht leicht, da schon 2 Wochen der Belt steht und zuvor eine Strömung von +5,5kn war -  aber es gibt ihn noch den Dorsch


----------



## merlo (7. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> die Dorsche die in den letzten beiden Wochen gefangen wurden will doch gar keiner sehen - und das hier waren noch nicht die größten Fische....sicher sind die Bedingungen im Moment nicht leicht, da schon 2 Wochen der Belt steht und zuvor eine Strömung von +5,5kn war -  aber es gibt ihn noch den Dorsch



Guten Tag Walter  #h
Ein dickes Petri  #6#6

Gruss merlo


----------



## inrisse (7. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Kann ich nur bestätigen der dorsch ist noch da aber er ist schwer zu finden weil er nur auf kleinen stellen steht und am tag nur in einen kleinen zeit fenster frisst dann noch mit der ströhmung erst hatten wir 8 kmh strom und dann stand der belt wie walter schon beschrieben hatte aber wir hatten auch so einen sehr schönen urlaub das wetter war wunderbar und man konnte fast jeden tag rausfahren und wenn es mit dem dorsch nicht so doll war war es super walter stand mit rat und tat immer zur seite und hat keine geheimnisse von seiner angelei gemacht ,ich binn nächstes jahr auf jeden fall wieder vor ort ,allen die vor ort sind ein dickes petri heil und walter dir wünsche ich noch ein par schöne urlaubstage


  gruss ingolf #h#h


----------



## Zanderman (7. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

#hPetri Walter, 
schöne Fische...
sehen wir uns noch? Ich hab in Erinnerung das Dein Urlaub jetzt vorbei geht.
Gruß 
Michael


----------



## carlsberg (8. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Soooooo Klamotten sind gepackt gleich geht es los . Hoffe es wird besser als die letzten 3 Wochen von diesem Jahr .


----------



## bobue (9. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Patrick,
ich hoffe du hast/hattest eine gute Anfahrt.
Dann wünsche ich Dir wenig Wind, kaum Strömung und  gute Fänge ( Besser als im Sommer ) .

Gruß

Bruno


----------



## Stulle (9. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Soooooo Klamotten sind gepackt gleich geht es los . Hoffe es wird besser als die letzten 3 Wochen von diesem Jahr .


Petri euch. Wir erwarten berichte [emoji3]


----------



## Der Goldaal (9. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin,

aktuelle Verkehrsnachrichten. Für Alle, die dieses Wochenende über die A7 an- oder abreisen. Die A7 ( zwischen Stellingen und Dreieck Nordwest) wird heute um 22:00 Uhr voll gesperrt. Ich glaube bis Montag. Also schon mal die Ausweichmöglichkeiten in Augenschein nehmen und entsprechende Reiseverlängerungen einplanen. Am Besten Ihr fahrt erst nächste Woche zurück oder wartet bis der komplette Bau fertig ist.

Dieser Service ist kostenlos.


----------



## carlsberg (10. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

So kleiner Bericht von Heute strömung von Nord nach Süd Wind aus Süd bis Süd Ost mit 2 bis 3 bft.  Wir sind so gegen 8 aus dem Hafen und siehe da es hat sich nix verändert.  Die Strömung war mörderisch ab 350g war angeln angesagt. In 9 std fischen 2 Dorsche und 3 Makos.  Wir sind zum schluss mit 5, 6kmh übers Belt geflogen . Morgen früh  geht es wieder raus , wir kämpfen weiter und hoffen das Besserung eintritt.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (10. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Lasst es ruhig angehen,laut dmi Strömungsvorhersage wird es ab 11 Uhr erträglich.....
Petri
Grüße
Tom
|rolleyes


----------



## dorsch*thomas (10. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Lasst es ruhig angehen,laut dmi Strömungsvorhersage wird es ab 11 Uhr erträglich.....
> Petri
> Grüße
> Tom
> |rolleyes



Und der Wind dreht ab Mittag auf west. Gruß Thomas


----------



## carlsberg (10. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi Tom habe ich auch gerade gelesen . Morgen greifen wir wieder auf ein neues an , kann nämlich nur besser werden .
Melde mich wieder ob mit oder ohne Fang


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (10. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Auf ein neues.......
Viel Erfolg!!!
#h


----------



## carlsberg (11. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Bis heute Mittag war noch ordentlich Dampf im Belt , ab Mittag ging die Strömung runter bis auf 0 .
Und der Wind ging runter bis auf 1 bft.  Der Fang blieb aus 1 Leng und 3 Dorsche in 9 std. 
Morgen geht es wieder raus , kann nur besser werden. Ab morgen wird es besser (Lach)


----------



## Multe (11. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Bis heute Mittag war noch ordentlich Dampf im Belt , ab Mittag ging die Strömung runter bis auf 0 .
> Und der Wind ging runter bis auf 1 bft.  Der Fang blieb aus 1 Leng und 3 Dorsche in 9 std.
> Morgen geht es wieder raus , kann nur besser werden. Ab morgen wird es besser (Lach)



  An der Pos ??..........mach nicht jetzt schon schlapp.....#6


----------



## carlsberg (11. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej Walter da haben wir heute 3 Std geangelt. Nix tote Hose ,  wir haben heute die komplette Kante abgegrast vom grünen Turm bis hoch zum roten Turm


----------



## Multe (11. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Morgen passt das mit dem Strom. Fahr wieder hin


----------



## Stefan W. (11. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Carlsberg das kann ja nur besser werden. Welchen roten Turm meinst du, den vor Bukkemose der nicht mehr steht oder den weit im Norden?


----------



## Zander Jonny (11. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das sind ja keine guten Nachrichten von der Insel.
Bin mal gespannt wieviel Monate oder Jahre das anhält.


----------



## carlsberg (12. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Stefan DW 54 meine ich


----------



## carlsberg (12. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Jetzt geht's los auf in den Kampf. Melde mich heute abend mit besseren Nachrichten


----------



## Stulle (12. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Viel Erfolg euch hört sich ja nach Traum Bedingungen an. Nun fehlt nur noch Fisch


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

So Carlsberg, gib Gas und Petri Heil! Wir warten auf positive Meldungen...


----------



## ostseecapitano (12. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

So jetzt sind wir wieder zurück aus Langeland (Spotsbjerg). Sind in der Woche vom 03.09 bis 10.09 dort gewesen. 
Leider hatten wir es nicht geschaft am Sonntag Abend bei Walter zum Workshop zu sein. Sorry Walter, wir sind in Lohals versackt. |kopfkrat

Resümee für die Woche: einfach Geil. 
Das Wetter, mit Sonne und Wind hatte es gut mit uns gemeint. Wir sind jeden Tag erfolgreich raus. Fisch hatten wir dabei auch ganz gut. Platten sehr ordentlich und Dorsch auch nicht schlecht. Die Dorsche die wir hatten, waren fast alle in der 75cm Klasse halt nur keine Massenfänge und dafür alle sehr kompakt stehend. Einige schöne Makrelen und Hornhechte landeten dann auch noch in der Kühlbox. 
Einzig bei der Drift war von null bis hammerhart alles dabei. Wir haben teilweise von 40g bis 350g geangelt! Man musste flexiebel bleiben, ebenso wie bei der Auswahl der Angelplätze.

Es war mal wieder ein Traumhaft schöner Männerurlaub mit ordentlich Fisch, guter See und am Abend so manch kaltes Bier und viel viel Seemansgarn. :vik: 
Alle vier sind heile und zufrieden nach Hause zurückgekehrt. Was will man mehr? 

Langeland, bis Mai 2017:k:k:k


----------



## carlsberg (12. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

So heute ein ganz kurzer Bericht .
9 std Fischen 1 Dorsch und 4 Makos als beifang .
Morgen geht es weiter auf der suche nach dem Goldenen Dorsch


----------



## Stulle (12. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> So heute ein ganz kurzer Bericht .
> 9 std Fischen 1 Dorsch und 4 Makos als beifang .
> Morgen geht es weiter auf der suche nach dem Goldenen Dorsch


Ihr macht das schon [emoji226] [emoji226] [emoji226] . Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich im Oktober hoch fahre. Also positive berichtet sind intensiv erwartet [emoji5]


----------



## dorsch*thomas (13. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> So heute ein ganz kurzer Bericht .
> 9 std Fischen 1 Dorsch und 4 Makos als beifang .
> Morgen geht es weiter auf der suche nach dem Goldenen Dorsch



Hallo Patrick, den hat Walter schon längst gefangen. Nicht aufgeben und viel Glück       Thomas


----------



## carlsberg (13. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej Thomas der großen Fang kommt noch davon bin ich überzeugt wir Grillen jetzt eine runde und dann wollen wir den Abend mal abwarten, vielleicht haben die Dorsche ja dann Bock .


----------



## carlsberg (13. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Kann leider immer noch keine guten Nachrichten überbringen, Doch eine habe ich.  An Statt 4 bft aus Ost waren es nur 2 bft.


----------



## carlsberg (13. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir kämpfen weiter und lassen uns nicht unter kriegen. Morgen geht es wieder raus und dann mit Erfolg.


----------



## Zander Jonny (13. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Wir kämpfen weiter und lassen uns nicht unter kriegen. Morgen geht es wieder raus und dann mit Erfolg.



Viel Petri für morgen #6

Und danke für deine Berichte


----------



## Solem (14. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Viel Erfolg euch allen..

Mein Flieger geht am Freitag endlich nach Kopenhagen!! Dann wird die Insel gerockt bzw. ab Samstag die ersten Dorsche entführt.
Vllt. trifft man den einen oder anderen oben.


----------



## Stulle (14. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Solem schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg euch allen..
> 
> Mein Flieger geht am Freitag endlich nach Kopenhagen!! Dann wird die Insel gerockt bzw. ab Samstag die ersten Dorsche entführt.
> Vllt. trifft man den einen oder anderen oben.


Auch dir viel Erfol. Mit dem Flieger ist Einsatz.[emoji50]


----------



## Solem (14. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Zanderman hat die Sachen ja bereits in Dänemark, von daher muss ich mich ja nur in den Flieger setzen. 

Kleines Update von gerade aus DK, wenig Dorsch aber Platten geht super ... 
Bin gespannt was ab Samstag geht, da sind wir dann auf Dauer suche nach unserem geliebten Fisch.


----------



## carlsberg (14. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Kurz Bericht heute war die Strömung die Hölle unter 300g ging überhaupt nichts . 5 Mann 2 Dorsche in 9 std.  davon hatten 4 Mann noch nicht einmal ein biss. Es ist einfach kein Dorsch da .


----------



## dorsch*thomas (14. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Kurz Bericht heute war die Strömung die Hölle unter 300g ging überhaupt nichts . 5 Mann 2 Dorsche in 9 std. davon hatten 4 Mann noch nicht einmal ein biss. Es ist einfach kein Dorsch da .



Hallo Patrick , ich glaube ihr erschlagt die Dorsche schon , bevor sie anbeißen können#d.  So langsam sollte es aber klappen. Kopf hoch und weiter kämpfen. Gruß Thomas


----------



## carlsberg (15. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Heute gleich Spiel wie in den letzten Tagen . Ich habe seit ca 27 std kein biss mehr gehabt , ich dachte dies würde ich nie in meinem Leben sagen aber ich bin froh wenn ich morgen das Boot abgegeben habe .4 Wochen  Langeland in diesem Jahr und 12 Dorsche gefangen und das in 3 Jahreszeiten .


----------



## climber (15. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ja so geht es wohl vielen dieses Jahr auf der westlichen Ostsee.#d
Wir sind jedes WE mit dem Boot unterwegs und hoffen das es wieder besser wird. 
Trotzdem haben wir schon mal Lofoten gebucht. 

Gruß climber


----------



## Stulle (15. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Heute gleich Spiel wie in den letzten Tagen . Ich habe seit ca 27 std kein biss mehr gehabt , ich dachte dies würde ich nie in meinem Leben sagen aber ich bin froh wenn ich morgen das Boot abgegeben habe . Woche  Langeland in diesem Jahr und 12 Dorsche gefangen und das in 3 Jahreszeiten .


Schade, aber schönes Wetter habt ihr gehabt.


----------



## carlsberg (15. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej Stulle das einzige was ich gefangen  habe ist ein Sonnenbrand. 
Leider hat die ganze Woche die Strömung nicht mit gespielt heute mussten wir bis ca 5 km hinter dem Grünen Turm.  Da ging es dann mit dem Strom , dann kam die ganze Woche noch der Ost Wind dabei . Wir haben heute die ganze rinne von der DW54 bis fast zum grünen Turm abgegrast plus Kanten nix aber auch rein garnix . Auf dem Echolot sieht es aus als ob gerade frisch Asphaltiert worden ist . Morgen greifen wir nochmal an .


----------



## carlsberg (15. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Jepp Climber wir sind auch nächstes Jahr auf den Lofoten


----------



## climber (15. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Jepp Climber wir sind auch nächstes Jahr auf den Lofoten



Wir erst 2018 und nächstes Jahr in Asien. 

Gruß climber


----------



## Der Goldaal (15. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Danke für die Berichte (vor Allem Carlsberg) und noch größeren Dank dafür, dass Du die Dorsche alle da gelassen hast. Wir werden ab Sa vor Ort sein und hoffen, dass das alles nur ein Schwerz war.
Ich kann Dich verstehen, dass das frustrierend ist, ist unbestritten. Ich hoffe mal auf ein Wunder...


----------



## barschbengel (16. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ebenfalls Danke (!!) Für die vielen ausführlichen Berichte-wenngleich sie mir natürlich nicht gefallen. Leider bestätigen Sie das, was ich vermutet habe. Ich fahre seid fast 20 Jahren nach Langeland und besonders im letzten Jahr war es so schlecht wie schon lange nicht mehr... Nichts desto trotz fahren wir dieses Jahr wieder hin, gefischt wird bei uns allerdings von Bagenkop aus und aufgrund der negativen Erfahrungen der letzten Zeit dieses Jahr erst Mitte Oktober. Ich erwarte und will auch keine Massenfänge, aber mehrere Schneidertage bei allen Beteiligten im Boot war schon mau...
Scheint launisch geworden zusein, blöd wenn man im Jahr halt nur einmal eine Woche Zeit zum Hochseeangeln hat. Eigentlich sind wir immer nach Langeland gefahren, da dort meist gut gefangen wurde und wir das auch haben. Ein paar Dorsche pro Tag waren immer drin. Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass ich hier ein paar positivere Zeilen nach unserem Urlaub schreiben kann. Brandungsgerät geht auf alle Fälle mit, einzig auf die Platten ist wohl noch Verlass.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## RiRiester (16. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo LL-Fans,
bei der nach wie vor schwierigen Lage will ich nachträglich nun doch auch noch von zwei Wochen Spodsbjerg in der zweiten Augusthälfte berichten.

Um es vorweg zu sagen, das Ergebnis von tägliche mindestens 5 Stunden auf dem Wasser waren gerade mal 8 maßige Dorsche. Bei der harten Drift, den großen fischfreien Zonen, dem zumeist zickigen Beißverhalten der Dorsche und den wenigen kleinräumigen Hotspots und Kanten war es fast unmöglich etwas an den Haken zu bekommen. Meiner Schätzung nach sind mindestens 90 % der Dorschangler mehr oder weniger leer ausgegangen. Erfahrene Angler, die schon öfters da waren haben mir von einen Zehntel bis einem Zwanzigstel der Fänge der Vorjahre berichtet. Gefangen haben eigentlich nur die absoluten Profis, die seit Jahrzehnten nach Spodsbjerg kommen, technisch optimal ausgerüstet sind und viele Hostspots im Speicher haben. Aber auch sie haben ihre Kisten meist mit einer Hand vom Boot getragen. Im Filetierhaus habe ich in den 2 Wochen nur einmal jemand mit Dorschen gesehen. 
Die meisten Angler sind deshalb auf Plattfisch ausgewichen, was gut bis sehr gut ging. Von vielen habe ich gehört, dass sie deshalb so schnell nicht wieder kommen werden.

Trotz allem, das Wetter war Klasse und man konnte jeden Tag raus
Petri Richard


----------



## carlsberg (16. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej Goldaal ich gönne euch den Fang und die stellen um mit Dorsch zurück zu kommen, aber da muss ein wunder geschehen.  Vor Spodsbjerg und Richtung Süden beträgt die Wassertemperatur immer noch 19.8 grad.  Im Norden hingegen ab dem Bermuda Dreieck wie Nikolaj heute sagte soll das Wasser wohl schon 3bis4 grad weniger haben vielleicht hilft es dem ein oder anderen dabei die Dorsche zu finden. 
Heute waren wir nicht mehr raus der Wind kam heute morgen mir einer strammen 4 aus Ost . Als wir um halb 9 im Hafen kamen haben es ein paar versucht und sind am gelben Turm gescheitert und haben kehrt gemacht . Alle die jetzt hoch fahren viel Erfolg auf Dorsch der Plattfisch läuft super. 
Gruß Patrick


----------



## bombe220488 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Danke für eure berichte #6
Natürlich echt schade das es nicht so lief, hatten es ähnlich vor Als.

Hört man auf langeland warum es so schlecht läuft? 
Ich weiß es gibt hier welche die sagen es ist gerade super und alle fangen Dorsche etc. 
ich bin aber überzeugt es ist dieses Jahr schlechter.

Ich frage mich echt warum es nach dem Winter 15/16 so mies läuft |uhoh:


----------



## Stulle (17. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Danke für eure berichte #6
> Natürlich echt schade das es nicht so lief, hatten es ähnlich vor Als.
> 
> Hört man auf langeland warum es so schlecht läuft?
> ...


I'm Dezember 15/16 War es schon so[emoji29] Theorien gibt es einige, der Chemie Unfall am kleinen belt, Salzwasser Einbrüche, zu kalter Frühling, heimliche überfischung usw.
Ich hab aber auch nur Theorien.


----------



## MS aus G (17. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Auch von mir ein dickes Danke für Eure, wenn auch nicht sehr positiven Berichte!!!

Ich sage es mal so: Es hat schon immer mal ein paar schlechte Jahre gegeben, aber warum jetzt gleich viele sagen, da fahren wir nicht mehr hin?!? Kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. 

Wenn es den Leuten (Anglern) nur um den Fang geht, dann sollen/müssen sie halt woanders hin. Uns geht es auch um den ein oder anderen Dorsch, aber dann gleich zu sagen, da fahr ich nicht mehr hin!!! Langeland hat doch anglerisch viel mehr zu bieten, als nur den Dorschfang!!! Von den guten bis sehr guten Plattfischfängen wird meist nur am Rand berichtet!!! Das Meerforellenangeln ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen. Nicht zu vergessen das Brandungsangeln!!!

Ich habe halt bei manchen das Gefühl, oh der Urlaub kostet so und soviel, dann muss auch so und soviel Fisch mit nach Hause!!!

Ich hoffe mal das es sich bis zu unserem Törn Anfang November wieder einigermaßen einpendelt, so das wir doch unseren Dorsch im Flachen Wasser finden werden, ansonsten gehen wir halt auf Platten oder mal mit Meforute los, alternativen gibt es ja genug!!!

Allen die Oben sind oder dieses Jahr noch fahren ein dickes Petri!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Solem (17. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Gestern Nacht mit 3,5 Stündiger Verspätung in Spodsbjerg angekommen. Bier auf, schnell weg und ab ins Bettchen. Wollten ja heute morgen aufs Wasser. 
Nachdem alles eingepackt war kurz zu Thomas, und dann zum Boot. Leider mussten wir feststellen, dass mit Wind 5 aus ost heute wohl nicht viel zu holen ist. Auch wenn es einige versucht haben, was aber nicht sehr nach Spaß aus sah. Danach Fischfrikadellen im Hafen geholt (sehr sehr lecker), gucken wir uns jetzt mal die Put&Take sehen von svendborg bis odense an. Hoffe ich melde mich die Tage mit Fisch aus der Ostsee. 
Gruß von der Insel


----------



## Der Goldaal (17. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin,
als wir heute morgen los gefahren sind, ließ  sich schon böses ahnen. Der Wind gab tüchtig gas und hatte sich bis zu unserer Ankunft hier schon schön eingespielt. An ein erholsames Angeln vom Boot war nicht zu denken. Zwar waren einige Boot draußen, aber das sah nicht nach Spaß aus.  Also haben wir das Boot und Haus entgegen genommen und schnell ausgepackt. Das Haus hat einen super Wirtschaftsraum mit eigener Tür vom Parplatz. Na das ist ja was für uns. ALLES erstmal rein. Und ab zurück zum Hafen und ein paar Hot Dogs "probiert".
 Ich weiß ja, dass wir uns auch hier und da mal blöde anstellen. Und gerade weil ich das weiß  und über uns lachen kann,  konnten wir wieder die Show am Hafen beim Ein- und  Ausparken der Boote genießen. Mit Dorschen haben wir niemanden gesehen. Aufgrund der Wetterlage haben wir uns, na wie soll ich es nennen, für's Spinnangeln entschieden. Von Meerforellenangeln will ich aufgrund der Tatsache, dass wir uns die Plätze mit "BADEGÄSTEN" teilten gar nicht erst sprechen. Bis auf ein paar jugendliche Hornhechte war auch keine Spur von Fisch. Morgen soll der Wind ähnlich herrschen...wir schauen mal.


----------



## wasserratte30 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Juten Abend LL boardies ,danke erstmal für die Berichte ,die ich die leztze Woche gespannt verfolgt habe. Hört sich mit den aktuellen Dorschfängen ja nicht so berauschend an.Habe letzte Woche spontan ein Boot und Fewo gemietet ab Montag und war bis heute recht optimistisch was das Angeln auf Dorsch angeht .Scheint wohl im Moment recht schwierig zu sein .Was denkt ihr besser im tiefen probieren oder flacher?Und wie siehts aus mit Meerforelle ? danke für Antworten im voraus Gruss


----------



## buttweisser (18. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Windstärke 5 aus östl. Richtungen ist ja eigentlich gut für die Brandung an der Ostküste. Wem das doch zu windig ist, sollte die Ecke zwischen Keldsnor Fyr und Dovns Klint/Gulstav an der Südspitze ausprobieren. Da könnt ihr bestimmt mit fetten Herbstflundern rechnen. Und eine frische Flunder in der Pfanne schmeckt einfach gut. 

P.S.
Durch das noch sehr warme Wasser, wirds aber bestimmt auch Probleme mit den vielen Krabben geben. Trotzdem viel Glück beim Ansitzen auf Butt.


----------



## Zanderman (18. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Boardies,

die "Sabse" schaukelt im Hafen vor sich hin. Wir haben lieber auf der Westseite mit der Wathose versucht ein Gespräch mit Trutta anzufangen, hat aber auch nicht geklappt. Der Wind kommt schön aus N-O so das beide Seiten nicht wirklich gut was hergeben. Ein paar Bootsfahrer haben es mehr oder weniger lang auf Platte versucht, aber das Geschaukel heute muss man nicht haben. Morgen mittag soll es besser werden und das offensichtlich für die nächsten Tage.- 
Die Temperaturen sind ordentlich zurück gegangen, aber das Wasser hat immer noch bei Spodsbjerg knapp unter 20 °, also deutlich zu warm für diese Jahreszeit.


----------



## Der Goldaal (18. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@Buttweiser
also das beschriebene Gebiet ist ja stets schwer überlaufen, und kommt deshalb auch für uns nicht in Frage. Außerdem Sommer und Brandung passt ja auch nicht. Denn die Strände sind voller Kraut. Wir waren kurz am überlegen, uns einen ruhigen Strand zu suchen, aber wir konnten keinen Platz auf die Schnelle zum Wattwürmer suchen ausmachen und ließen diese Gedanken dann fallen.
Tag 2 auch wieder zu ende.
Der Wind kam so wie befürchtet. Also kam für uns eine Ausfahrt nicht in Frage. Es gab einige Boot, die zum Butt Angeln raus gefahren sind und es haben sich auch 2 in die Dorsch Gebiete vor gewagt. Aber für uns macht das so keinen Spaß.
Da wir schon etwas Erfahrung damit haben, bekommen wir die Tage mittlerweile auch so ganz gut rum.
Unter Anderem haben wir die Forellen Seen besucht und beobachtet, wie die Angler versuchten eine Forelle an den Haken zu bekommen. Aber den Forellen war sichtbar zu warm, und wer isst schon in der Sauna.
Einzig am Blue Rock brachten die Nerven den Kopf zum Grübeln, ob es einen Versuch wert sei. Aber wir hatten auch gar keine Angeln eingepackt. Die geltende Fangbegrenzung wirkte sich dann auch sehr ernüchternd aus. Bei 2 Stunden angeln, darf man nur 2 Fische entnehmen. Das staffelt sich dann, je nach gelösten Stunden. 
Man darf sein Hobby ja nie in Geld rechnen, aber wenn man gar nicht auf seine Kosten kommen kann, selbst wenn es komplett gut läuft, dann stimmt was nicht. Naja ist eh nicht mein Ding!
So ging der Tag auch ohne Angeln schnell rum und unsere Hoffnung liegt auf morgen….morgen geht’s raus.


----------



## Stulle (18. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> @Buttweiser
> also das beschriebene Gebiet ist ja stets schwer überlaufen, und kommt deshalb auch für uns nicht in Frage. Außerdem Sommer und Brandung passt ja auch nicht. Denn die Strände sind voller Kraut. Wir waren kurz am überlegen, uns einen ruhigen Strand zu suchen, aber wir konnten keinen Platz auf die Schnelle zum Wattwürmer suchen ausmachen und ließen diese Gedanken dann fallen.
> Tag 2 auch wieder zu ende.
> Der Wind kam so wie befürchtet. Also kam für uns eine Ausfahrt nicht in Frage. Es gab einige Boot, die zum Butt Angeln raus gefahren sind und es haben sich auch 2 in die Dorsch Gebiete vor gewagt. Aber für uns macht das so keinen Spaß.
> ...


Gibt es keine ringler zu kaufen?


----------



## Der Goldaal (18. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Doch aber mit denen angel ich nicht in der Brandung. Das mag komisch sein, aber man stolpert halt manchmal über seine Prinzipien. 
Oder anders gesagt, es war uns die Sache nicht Wert


----------



## Stulle (18. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ah daran lags, ich hätte da sonst noch ein paar Tips für die Brandung/blinkern. Aber bei 20° ist das eh alles Schall und Rauch.


----------



## buttweisser (19. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Dovns Klint ist zwar oft überlaufen, aber bei warmen Wasser auch oft der einzige Strand wo in der Brandung was geht. Und zwischen Keldsnor Fyr und Dovns Klint kein ruhiges Plätzchen zu finden ist fast unmöglich. Einfach mal am Leuchtturm parken und bissl laufen. Und die Ringler fangen genauso gut oder schlecht wie die Wattis, da hat Stulle recht. Also allen die oben sind viel Spaß, auch wenn kaum Dorsche zu fangen sind, weil halt wenige da sind.


----------



## Solem (19. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Heute ganzen Tag draußen gewesen. Resultat: 0 Dorsch und 8 Frustplatten weil auf Dorsch nichts ging. 
Also morgen in den Norden. Mal sehen was da geht. 
Gruß von der Insel


----------



## carlsberg (19. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej Solem drücke euch die Daumen  das es im Norden klappt da soll das Wasser schon 4 grad kühler sein als vor Spodsbjerg .


----------



## Der Goldaal (19. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Tag 3 der nachlassende Wind
Schon gestern Abend konnte man fühlen, wie der Wind seine Kraft verliert. Heute Morgen dann eindeutig weniger Wind und Wellen. Das sah sehr vielversprechend aus. Allerdings kamen die Anderen auch erst nach  und nach am Hafen an, der Wind sollte ja gegen Mittag schlafen gehen. Kaum draussen, ja da waren noch einige schöne Wellenberge dabei, also versuchten wir es auf Plattfisch. Leider hat zum wiederholten Male mein Körper etwas gegen die Schaukelei und drückt sein Unmut mit Schlechtigkeitsgefühlen aus. Was zur Folge hatte, dass wir kurz rein fahren mussten. Aber schnell ging es wieder raus. Also das Plattfisch Angeln macht Spaß und war auch mega erfolgreich. Was wäre ein positiver Satz von mir ohne ein A B E R!  Leider waren viel Plattfische recht dünn und voller Laich???!!!! Haben die sich in der Jahreszeit geirrt, oder ich?! Aber wir bekamen auch so mehr als genügend schöne Fische an den Haken.
Am Nachmittag riskierten wir es dann endlich auf Dorsch bei über 30m. Leider wehrte der Versuch nicht allzu lange, denn ich spürte wieder dieses Unwohlsein. Sonst konnte ich gut damit umgehen…wollen wir mal hoffen, dass sich das nicht weiter entwickelt.
Es sei noch erwähnt, dass umfangreiche Arbeiten am grünen Turm stattfanden. So wie ich das gesehen habe wird er neu justiert, dann wissen auch die Dorsche wieder, wo sie hin müssen. ;-) ;-)


Ja danke Buttweiser, ich weiß, aber einen Tag konnten wir so überbrücken. Sollte noch so ein Tag kommen, werde ich auf Deinen Tipp zurück kommen.


----------



## buttweisser (20. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@Goldaal

Sch... Übelkeit. Versuchs mal nach dem Frühstück und Mittagessen mit ner Reisetablette. Das hilft manchem Angler, soweit man sie verträgt und welche dabei hat. Zur Brandung habe ich dir noch ne PN geschrieben.


----------



## Bitti2 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin..


@Solem / Carlsberg
wie weit seit ihr runter Rchtung Süden gefahren  bzw sind die anderen Glücklosen gefahren? war wer DW54 oder DW56?

@Carlsberg:
scopoderm pflaster, das einzige was richtig hilft


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Hej Solem drücke euch die Daumen  das es im Norden klappt da soll das Wasser schon 4 grad kühler sein als vor Spodsbjerg .



Laut DMI nicht. Da hat das Wasser überall 17 Grad an der Oberfläche und verändert sich tageszeitenabhängig um +/- 1 Grad Celsius.

Allerdings waren - soweit ich das mitbekommen und selber im Mai erlebt habe - die Fänge dieses Jahr im Norden, also am Bermudadreieck etc. wesentlich besser, als vor Spodsbjerg oder noch weiter südlich. Auch die Boote von Lohals fangen anscheinend besser. Ein Kumpel war jetzt an der Storebaeltbroen und hat insbesondere im westlichen Teil - also vor Nyborg - sehr gut gefangen. Die hatten jeder im Schnitt 10 Dorsche pro Tag zum mitnehmen. Die Fische wurden bei 10 bis 12m gefangen. 

@Goldaal: Wir haben im Mai auch vor Spodsbjerg gefangen. Einfach geraderaus zwischen den roten Tonnen bei 15, 16 Metern bzw. an den Kanten vom Fahrwasser. Zwar nicht wie in den Vorjahren, aber ich glaube wir waren schon ganz erfolgreich für 2016... Und eine verdammt kurze Anfahrt .

Das ist schon verrückt in diesem Jahr!


----------



## carlsberg (20. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Malzeit Bitti wir waren bis zum alten Roten Turm , es lag aber an der starken strömung die wir die ganze Woche über hatten , um soweitet wir Richtung Süden kamen umso weniger wurde die Strömung. Wir mussten selbst dort oben noch mit 200g Angeln und noch mehr .


----------



## Bitti2 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Malzeit Bitti wir waren bis zum alten Roten Turm , es lag aber an der starken strömung die wir die ganze Woche über hatten , um soweitet wir Richtung Süden kamen umso weniger wurde die Strömung. Wir mussten selbst dort oben noch mit 200g Angeln und noch mehr .




Und da unten war nichts? Strange....

Bei der Strömung hatten wir im Frühjahr die Methode "Einer angelt nicht sondern fährt und hält das Boot auf der Stelle" neu ausprobiert. Das geht ganz gut, sofern man nen gescheiten Plotter und ein wenig Gefühl fürs Boot hat. Einer muss halt in den sauren Apfel beissen


----------



## carlsberg (20. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Auf jedenfall haben wir dort kein Dorsch gefunden , wie gesagt schwer Angeln war angesagt. Durch Wind und Strom sind wir in der ganzen Wochen im Durchschnitt mit fast 3,5kmh über s Wasser gerauscht. Wir haben selbst den Graben dort oben unterhalb der Fahrrinne Beackert wie die Bekloppten. 
Wir waren zu 5 auf dem gr Limbo und da gegen den Strom fahren gibt nur Chaos.


----------



## Bitti2 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Meinst Du den Graben westlich DW57? An der Stelle hatten wir diesen Frühjahr die Kisten voll gemacht. Blöd wenn da nix mehr ist...

Bei der Drift brauchst auch die Wracks nicht anzufahren.

Frag mich gerade, wo die Kollegen auf den aktuellen Facebook Fotos die Fische gefangen haben und wie fischen die?


----------



## carlsberg (20. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Jepp Bitti den meine ich , hoffe ihr findet den Dorsch wir haben ihn nicht gefunden.  Die Dicken findest du zwischen 35 und und 50m in der Rinne


----------



## carlsberg (20. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wenn wir mal ein gefangen haben , und das war nicht gerade viel dann kamen die Burschen alle zwischen 45 und 50 m


----------



## Der Goldaal (20. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej Jungs,

ich danke Euch alle für die Tipps. Auf die Pflaster schwört von uns auch Jemand. Das Einzige was bei ihm hilft. Die Kosten aber auch und man braucht ein Rezept. Da es bei mir nur sporadisch auftritt, bin ich den Weg noch nicht gegangen. Heute war auch alles super. Trotz größerer Wellen am Nachmittag konnte ich die ein- oder andere Stulle weg muffeln. 
@Fischerbandit
 Ja da hatten wir im Frühjahr März / April auch gefangen allerdings bei ca.25m. Und auch heute war....(weiter  unten)

Die Wassertemp. von 17° (17,4°)kann ich bestätigen

Also der heutige Tag...
Das Wetter war wirklich viel versprechend. Kein Wind, keine Welle und die Stömung anfangs bei ca 1 KM/H. Super. Wir dachten uns allerdings, nehmen wir lieber gleich ein paar Ringler mit, um die Motivation später hoch zu halten. Pustekuchen. AUSVERKAUFT. Wir sollten später nochmal  reinschauen. Am Hafen angekommen, kaum ein Parkplatz noch zu bekommen. Hammer.
Also raus auf See. Spodsbjerg raus. nach 5 min. Dorsch (30cm). Dann Schlag auf Schlag Größen bis ....40cm alles dabei . Mist. Also Anzahlmäßig hätten wir wohl Tonnen voll machen können. Also Platzwechsel. Vor Spodsbjerg bis Mittags rumprobiert, bisschen links - bisschen rechts. Aber nichts mehr mit Dorsch. Schade. Also doch in den Hafen und noch ein paar Ringler besorgt und Plattfische angeln. Wir sind dann bis knapp vorm grünen Turm gefahren, weil wir später noch was probieren wollten. WOLLTEN. An der ersten Drift, die wir bei 12m angesetzt hatten, war kein angeln möglich. Kleine, ich nenne sie mal Drückerfische (keine Ahnung was das waren, hatten wir vor eins zwei Jahren schon mal). Das Blei war noch nicht auf dem Grund, da hatten sie die Würmer schon abgefressen. Auf 7,5m war dann alles wie gewohnt. Schöne und weniger schöne Plattfische und 2 Schwarzmundgrundeln. Irgendwie kam der Wind doch recht frisch auf und die Wellen wurden auch aggressiver.  Deshalb haben wir dann nach dem Plattfischangeln abgebrochen und den "Versuch" verschoben. Hoffentlich ist der Wind morgen wieder weniger.
Mittlerweile stehen ein paar Netze im Wasser, die stehen bei 25m.


----------



## Solem (20. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Kleines Update von unsere 3er Gruppe: 

Dorsch viel Versucht, leider nichts gefunden. Beim platten angeln am Nachmittag hatten wir dann zwei kleine jungdorsche. 
Resultat: 2 kleine Jungdorsche, 4 Wittlinge, 1 Seeskorpion, 1 undefinierter Barsch (kenn ich sonst nur aus dem Mittelmeer), 45 Platten (10 durften wieder schwimmen) 

Lt. Thomas Anzeige ist heute ein Dorsch mit 9,25 kg rausgekommen, Vllt. Gibt es ja Hoffnung. 

Bis morgen und Gruß von der Insel


----------



## UMK (20. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo zusammen,
hallo Goldaal,
gegen spontane Seekrankheit hilft spontan und gut das Kaugummi Superpep von Hexal und anderen Herstellern mit dem Wirkstoff Dimenhydrinat oral über die Mundschleimhaut. Gibt's in Rudkobing in der Apotheke. 
Wegen der zurückgehenden Dorschfänge sind meine Frau und ich nach Jahren toller Urlaube auf Langeland in diesem Sommer nach Norwegen ausgewichen; waren drei Wochen auf Hitra. Über das, was da abgeht, will ich hier aber nicht berichten. 
Lieber Goldaal, was mich vor allem interessiert! Habt ihr wirklich die Schwarzmund-Grundel gefangen?? Tatsächlich diesen kleinen invasiven Laichräuber? Die Grundeln kennen wir hier in Köln am Rhein bestens! Bislang hatte ich auf dem Schirm, dass die Grundeln ihren Vormarsch aus dem Donau-Einzugsgebiet bis ins Brackwasser geschafft haben. Aber Ostsee? Hast Du ein Foto? 
Wenn die Brüder jetzt auch in der Ostsee unterwegs sind, hmmm????
Viele Grüsse
Uli


----------



## Der Goldaal (20. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

hi UMK

Nein ein Foto habe ich nicht gemacht. Aber ich komme aus Lübeck und diese Viecher haben uns schon vor Jahren  das Angeln in  der Trave (Brackwasser am unteren Ende) vermiest. Da war kein Angeln möglich. Auch in Travemünde, was ja direkt an der Ostsee liegt kann man sie ohne Probleme fangen. Am Nord-Ostsee Kanal sind sie ebenfalls schon eingefallen und eine Pest.

Ja die Kaugummi kenne ich  die muss man aber auch erst mal "runter" bekommen, bzw. im Mund behalten können   aber D A N K E (ernst gemeint)


----------



## ado (20. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich kann auch Fänge der Schwarzmundgrundel vor Langeland bestätigen. Meine Brüder hatten auch welche als Beifang beim Plattfisch angeln. (Und es waren definitiv keine Aalmuttern)


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (21. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

im August am grünen Turm!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Grundel ja, aber Schwarzmundgrundel? Ich habe mal gelernt, dass die einen schwarzen Fleck an der Rückenflosse haben. Ich bin aber kein Experte darin...


----------



## buttweisser (21. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hab mal gegooglt.

"15 bis 25 Zentimeter kann eine Schwarzmundgrundel (lat. Neogobius melanostomus) lang werden. Die Körperfarbe ist hellgrau bis hellbraun, teils gelblich. An den Seiten hat der Fisch häufig schwarze Flecken. Am hinteren Rand der ersten Rückenflosse befindet sich ein großer schwarzer Fleck."

"Ursprünglich stammt die Schwarzmundgrundel mit ihren Unterarten aus den Brackwassergebieten des Schwarzen-, des Asowschen- und des Kaspischen Meeres. In Ballastwassertanks von Schiffen gelang sie über den Main-Donau-Kanal bis in die Nordsee und zahlreiche weitere mitteleuropäische Flüsse wie Main, Rhein, Mosel, Lahn und Neckar. In den Ballasttanks hat es der kleine Fisch sogar bis in die nordamerikanischen Großen Seen geschafft."


----------



## buttweisser (21. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Und es soll nicht nur eine Grundelart sein, sondern 5 invasive Arten, die alle unter der Bezeichnung Schwarzmeergrundel zusammengefasst werden, aber alles eigene Grundelarten sind. Alle kommen aus den o.g. Gebieten.


----------



## Bitti2 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hat jemand den Beitrag auf Dr.Catch gesehen? Ich nehme an das ist der Kollege der auch hier schreibt, richtig?

Würde mich mal interessieren ob die Fotos aktuell sind. Ich habe in den letzten zwei jahren die meisten Leute da oben mit viel leichterem Material fischen sehen. Eventuell ist das der Fehler.


----------



## buttweisser (21. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Was meinst Du den für einen Beitrag bei Dr. Catch?


----------



## Carptigers (21. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Diesen meint er....

https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angeln-daenemark/dorsch-angeln-vor-spodsbjerg-langeland-gps-daten

Zum Gerät:

Ich fische 30lbs Ruten zwischen 2,1 und 2,4m
0,13 - 0,17mm Schnur
mindestens 0,8mm Vorfach
kleine Multirollen ( Abu, Avet )

Multe fischt ähnlich


----------



## buttweisser (21. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Danke.


----------



## Stulle (21. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

0.8 find ich etwas Dick aber was will man bei gewichten von 300g+ sonst an gerät nehmen.


----------



## Bitti2 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Diesen meint er....
> 
> https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angeln-daenemark/dorsch-angeln-vor-spodsbjerg-langeland-gps-daten
> 
> ...





Ich geh im Normalfall mit ner 2.70 Shimano Beastmaster Spinnrute mit 0,13 Schnur und ein paar Gummifischen auf den Belt. Bis jetzt war ich der Meinung, dass leicht besser fängt. Muss ich bei den Bildern wohl korrigieren

Zu den GPS: Hat wer beim Wrack der Lysto schonmal was gefangen? Ich seh das Ding auf dem Echo, aber wir hatten dort noch nie einen Biss.


----------



## UMK (21. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo zusammen,

das Bild ist eindeutig Dorsch-Tom. Dann sind die Plagegeister also auch in der Ostsee angekommen. Die Grundeln werden sich Dorschlaich schmecken lassen. Nicht gut ...

Viele Grüße
Uli


----------



## Carptigers (21. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hat mit dem Gewicht nichts zu tun, sondern mit den großen Fischen vor Ort.


----------



## Carptigers (21. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich hatte dort schon mehrfach das Vergnügen, allerdings kommt es darauf an, wie du das Wrack anfährst und mit welchem Köder du fischt.
Beachte, im Hochsommer bei über 20°C Wassertemperatur wirst du auf dem Wrack nicht allzu viele Fische antreffen.


----------



## Bitti2 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Hat mit dem Gewicht nichts zu tun, sondern mit den großen Fischen vor Ort.




Der war gut |supergri

Gleich noch ne Frage: Wie weit fahrt ihr eigentlich Richtung Süden? Im Bereich DW59 hab ich ein Haufen Wracks und Strukturen auf den Sonarcharts. Lohnt sich das? Südlicher von DW54 waren wir noch nie.


----------



## Stulle (21. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Hat mit dem Gewicht nichts zu tun, sondern mit den großen Fischen vor Ort.


Warum is die Mundschnur dann viel stärker als die hauptschnur?


----------



## Carptigers (21. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi Bitti, dass kann man pauschal nicht sagen. Manchmal fängt man 2 km vor dem Hafen, manchmal muss man weit fahren. 
Vor dem Leuchtturm im Süden gibt es auch sehr gute Stellen.

Hi Stille, dass dient dem Abrieb gegen Steine und Dorschzaehne.
Ich fische oft mit einem Beifaenger und verwende dann noch stärkeres Material.


----------



## Der Goldaal (21. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Tag ?? was oh man schonwieder fast vorbei,
wunder schönes Wetter, keine Welle, perfekte Drift. Wann kann man auf 50m schonmal ganz ruhig mit 100g oder weniger hier angeln. So startete der Tag heute. Gegen Nachmittag wurden die Wellen dann doch ziemlich hoch, keine Ahnung, wo die herkamen. Wind war keiner da. Wir starteten dann auch mal Richtung Süden und haben die 40m Löcher vorm und am grünen Turm gründlich…abgefischt nicht, durch gepflügt wohl eher. Es waren nur ein paar Baby Dorsche drin. Heute waren wir bis zum Sportplatz runter, wie viele andere auch. Als aber auch das alles nichts brachte, zurück zum Plattfisch angeln, was aber auch am späten Nachmittag -  warum auch immer- auch nicht mehr so klappen wollte. Egal wir hatten unsere 10 und damit genug. Tja es sieht so aus, als wenn  nicht ein guter Dorsch an den Haken möchte. Unterwegs hatten wir immer wieder Fisch auf dem Echolot, aber eher kleinere Gruppen.
Die Drückerfische (von mir aus auch Mittelmeer Barsche) waren vorm grünen Turm immer noch stark aktiv. Die gehören hier auf jeden Fall auch nicht her, bitte Jemand mal drum kümmern.


----------



## Bitti2 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Hi Bitti, dass kann man pauschal nicht sagen. Manchmal fängt man 2 km vor dem Hafen, manchmal muss man weit fahren.
> Vor dem Leuchtturm im Süden gibt es auch sehr gute Stellen.




Hmm. Welcher Leuchtturm? Finde ich nicht auf der Navionics-App. Meinst Du eine befeuerte Tonne? Welche?

Ich frage, weil in der Navionics Karte bei DW59 ein Sack voll Hotspots via Community edits drin sind bzw ein Haufen Wracks in der Gegend liegen. Wir sind von Kiel aus schonmal nördlich des Schiessgebiets die Wracks angefahren. Das war ein gar feines Angeln. Und soweit weg davon ist ja DW59 nicht.


----------



## Solem (21. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Kleines Update auch unserer Seits: 

Perfekte Bedingungen am Vormittag. Waren bis ganz weit im Süden, leider gibt es den alten roten Turm nicht mehr. Wurde ja vor ein paar Jahren umgefahren ... 
Resultat: 0 Dorsche. Nichtmals kleine ... 
Danach ab zum Plattfisch angeln. Kurz auf die Karte geguckt, Nixon der Nähe. Egal ab zum Strand und gucken was geht ... 
Siehe da: 59 Platten, alle sehr fleischig. Die größte Scholle hatte 50cm und rund 3,8 kg, Wahnsinns Tag. 
Als Beifang ein paar Krebse, die Grundel und eine kleine meerforelle ... Durfte natürlich alles wieder schwimmen .. 
Wir hoffen immer noch auf den ersten Dorsch in dieser Wochen. Der Wind scheint mitzuspielen ...


----------



## Stulle (21. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich würde eure unbekannten Barsche als Klippenbarsch identifizieren  https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klippenbarsch

Ist einheimisch aber normal klein und versteckt.


----------



## Carptigers (22. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Leuchtturm ist Leuchtturm. 
Das andere sind Fahrwassertonnen. 
Ich meine den Leuchtturm Keldsnor. Aus spodsbjerg aber schon sehr weit.


----------



## Mark4179 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi liebe Langeland Freunde,
Ich bin mit meiner Familie ab dem 1.10 für eine Woche in spodsbjerg und wollt mal fragen wer sich zu der Zeit ebenfalls dort befindet.
Ein Boot habe ich mir bei Nikolaj gemietet für die Woche.
Ich bin schon dk erprobt und kenn mich im kleinen belt gut aus, aber Langeland ist neugebiet für mich.
Um Platten mache ich mir keine Sorge,  aber was die Leos angeht schon etwas.
Wer zur der Zeit ebenfalls dort ist, kann sich gern bei mir melden und man könnte zusammen mal nen Turn machen.
Lg
Mark


----------



## Der Goldaal (22. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallooo,

@Stulle: Ja da würde ich Dir zustimmen. Demnach gehören sie ja doch hier hin???Naja dann...

Also wieder voll motiviert gestartet heute. Das Wetter war wieder top zum Dor... um vom Boot aus zu angeln. Wir sind Richtung Norden gestartet und konnten bereits beim ersten Halt kleinere Dorsche fangen. Was Einen ja immer glauben lässt, dass da auch größere sind. Waren aber nicht. Mal wieder NICHT.
Wir haben viele Tiefen ausprobiert, bis hinterm Bermuda Dreieck. Aber Dorsch wollte sich keiner mehr fangen lassen. Die Strömung nahm dann auch zu, so dass man bei 30m nicht mehr zum Grund kam. wir haben uns dann den täglichen Plattfischen gewidmet, aber was soll ich sagen, selbst die werden zickig. Naja morgen schon der letzte Tag und wir werden es auch nochmal auf Dorsch probieren, wenn es möglich ist, ich habe noch nicht nach geschaut.
Heute gab es wohl auch einen Bericht in den Kieler Nachrichten, dass es eine Schonzeit für den Dorsch gibt. Genaueres konnte ich noch nicht erfahren, die Nachricht war etwas wirr.

Als Anhang wieder Beifang


----------



## Stefan W. (22. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Habt ihr mal überlegt wenn es auf 30 m und mehr nichts zu fangen gibt es mal flacher zu versuchen? Habe Ende Juli auf 25 und teilweise noch flacher gut gefangen. Stehen Netze im Baelt? Wenn ja guckt doch mal auf welchen Tiefen die stehen.


----------



## Stefan W. (22. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Die Wassertemperatur war zu der Zeit ähnlich. Zwischen 17 & 19 Grad


----------



## buttweisser (22. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Goldaal 

und danke für deine Berichte - trotz der wenigen Dorschfänge. Zumindest die Fänge kleinerer Dorsche lassen ja etwas hoffen. Ab dem 08.04.2017 bin ich auch wieder für ne Woche oben. Mal sehen ob es bis dahin etwas besser wird.


----------



## Bitti2 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Leuchtturm ist Leuchtturm.
> Das andere sind Fahrwassertonnen.
> Ich meine den Leuchtturm Keldsnor. Aus spodsbjerg aber schon sehr weit.



Argh. Hast Recht. Wieso hat das Ding kein Leuchtturm-Icon auf der Karte... Läuft unter Weisse Sonderbake mit Blitzfeuer.. tsts

Genau das meinte ich. Von dort östlich im Bereich der Fahrwassertonnen. Geht da was?


----------



## Bitti2 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Mark4179 schrieb:


> Hi liebe Langeland Freunde,
> Ich bin mit meiner Familie ab dem 1.10 für eine Woche in spodsbjerg und wollt mal fragen wer sich zu der Zeit ebenfalls dort befindet.



Wenn das Wetter passt und mein Trauzeuge nicht noch ne Ausrede bringt sind wir ab 6.10 oben.


----------



## buttweisser (23. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Normalerweise geht da fast immer was, aber was ist dieses Jahr schon normal. Aktuelle Meldungen bekomme ich erst im Oktober.


----------



## Der Goldaal (23. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Letzter Bericht von dieser Tour,

als wir vor die Tür gingen, waren die Kieselsteine nass....was soll das denn am letzten Tag??? Als wir am Hafen ankamen hat es gegossen...HALLLoOOOOoo es hat die ganze  Woche nicht geregnet. Als wir dann  auf dem Wasser waren...ja da kam die Sonne wieder und wir hatten unser gewohntes Wetter. Die Dorsche haben wir heute mal komplett in Ruhe gelassen und entspannt ein Plattfisch Abschlußangeln gemacht. Richtung gelben Turm und dahinter lief es nicht richtig, wir sind dann bis Illebølle hoch. Na da war Jahrmarkt heute. Da standen richtig viele Boote. Was mich wunderte, dass fast alle geankert haben. Da bin ich mehr ein Freund vom Driften, was aber bei den ganzen Booten nicht so einfach war zu berechnen. 

Dort oben lief das Plattfisch fangen dann wie gewohnt. Danach dann reinigen des Bootes und der traurige Teil, Boot abgeben...

Mein Resumee der Woche :
Also der Dorsch fehlt schon an allen Ecken und Enden. Auch wenn hier und da ein paar (meistens Holländer) Dorsche fangen, so ist es für uns aus dem unteren Mittelfeld eher "schwierig" einem massigen Dorsch auf dem Wasser  zu begegnen. Zum Glück gibt es "noch" genügend Plattfische als Ausweichfisch. Denn die Jahreszeit und Wassertemperatur um den Meerforellen erfolgreich nachzustellen lässtauch wenig Hoffnung aufkommen. A B E R es war sowieso und überhaupt ein tolle Woche. Ich liebe dieses Land und diese Insel und selbst, wenn ich nicht wollte ich muss wieder kommen, und ich hoffe, dass es nicht so lange dauert. Nach der Reise ist vor der Reise uns ab morgen läuft der Countdown bis zur nächsten Ankunft. 
Viel Spass und Glück für alle die, die jetzt kommen

Und last but not least nochmals D A N K E an alle, die mich unterstützt haben und versucht haben mich an den Dorsch zu bringen. Dieses Mal wollte es nicht klappen.

Langeland C U SOON


----------



## Der Goldaal (25. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Nachtrag zur Tour,

ist das Board kaputt? 

Ich hatte gestern noch ein interessantes Gespräch mit dem Vermieter unseres Anwesens, der zum Rasen mähen kam. Er hat mit dem Angeln nichts zu tun. Nur vor uns waren ein paar Belgier da, die die Truhen voll hatten. Die Truhe vom Haus und ihre eigene, und das sind keine kleinen gewesen. Die Truhe vom Haus hat ein paar hundert Liter. Sie hatten sowohl Dorsch als auch Seelachs und haben diese auf einem Spot am DW54 gefangen.  Naja ob man sich denn gleich so die Kisten voll machen muss... nicht nur, weil man  eine Todsünde begeht ( Völlerei,Gefräßigkeit, Maßlosigkeit, Selbstsucht) sondern weil man ja auch mal genug haben müsste. --> ohne selbst einer Todsünde verfallen zu wollen (Neid) Es ist Jeder für sein Tun verantwortlich, aber manche sollten dann auch mal auf den richtigen Weg gebracht werden, auch wenn es nur für die Richtung zu diesem Pfad reicht. 
Für die, die oben sind würde ich sagen einen Extra Kanister Benzin einpacken und 2 Stullen extra schmieren und ab nach "UNTEN"! 

Außerdem haben wir gestern auf unsere Rückreise gesehen, dass sich sehr viele Boote Richtung Lolland eingefunden haben. Südlich der Fährlinie aber schon sehr nahe an Tårs. Es waren auch einige Angelkutter (auch aus Spodsbjerg) dabei. Ich gehe allerdings davon aus, dass es sich um Plattfischangler handelte.

Fertig


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> eher "schwierig" einem massigen Dorsch auf dem Wasser  zu begegnen.



Moin Goldaal, 

dieses Jahr ist wirklich schwierig. Hattet  Ihr denn viele untermassige Dorsche? Wenn ja, welche Größe hatten die denn? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass zur Zeit wieder vermehrt kleine Dorsche gefangen werden, obwohl ja laut dem Thünen- Institut der 2015'er jahrgang komplett ausgefallen ist. Zu Beginn des Jahres gab es überhaupt keine kleinen Dorsche!

Die Frage gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen Boots- und Brandungsangler, Langeland oder auch in Deutschland. Mich interessiert mal, wie groß Eure untermassigen Dorsche in diesem Jahr waren. Möchte das gerne mal einordnen können...


----------



## carlsberg (25. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Erstmal danke an alle sie Letzte Woche trotz der nicht so tollen fänge täglich Berichtet haben .

@ Fisherbandit wir waren Anfang September oben und unsere gr von klein Dorsch was sich in der Woche ergeben hatte lag die Gr zwischen 25 und 35 cm. Es waren so ca 15 Stück die wir hatten .


----------



## carlsberg (25. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hej Goldaal das könnte sein das die Belgier mit der Xilio2 draußen waren. Die müssen super gefangen haben in der Woche


----------



## Stulle (25. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Moin Goldaal,
> 
> dieses Jahr ist wirklich schwierig. Hattet  Ihr denn viele untermassige Dorsche? Wenn ja, welche Größe hatten die denn? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass zur Zeit wieder vermehrt kleine Dorsche gefangen werden, obwohl ja laut dem Thünen- Institut der 2015'er jahrgang komplett ausgefallen ist. Zu Beginn des Jahres gab es überhaupt keine kleinen Dorsche!
> 
> Die Frage gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen Boots- und Brandungsangler, Langeland oder auch in Deutschland. Mich interessiert mal, wie groß Eure untermassigen Dorsche in diesem Jahr waren. Möchte das gerne mal einordnen können...



Ah mein Boss hat meinen Urlaub genehmigt 8.-15  ich hoffe es wird kälter bis dahin 
Um den Jahreswechsel 15/16 und März/Mai war kein einziger zu fangen und das an stellen wo ich mal gedacht hatte, das ich da nie wieder mit wurm angeln will weil so viele kleine da sind.


----------



## Der Goldaal (25. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@Fisherbandit1000: unsere Dorsche waren von ca.20- 40cm.  Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie viele vielleicht 20 insgesamt. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass wir mehr gefangen hätten. Wenn wir Fisch hatten (die Kleinen) haben wir maximal noch einmal eine Drift dort gemacht. Auch dann hatten wir teilweise wieder Fisch (Doppeldrill und beim Herablassen auch gleich wieder). Also wir standen schon im Fisch... aber aufgrund der Größe haben wir es dann dort gelassen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@Goldaal. Die von Dir genannten Größen würde bedeuten, dass es sich sehr wohl um Fische aus dem Jahrgang 2015 handelt! Somit wäre klar, dass der Jahrgang nicht komplett ausgefallen wäre. Das habe ich an anderer Stelle für Deutschland ähnlich bestätigt bekommen... Ich streite ja nicht ab, dass die Fänge schlecht sind und weniger werden, aber die Aussage vom Thünen- Institut (kompletter Ausfall des Jahrsgang 2015) sind in meinen Augen nicht haltbar. Eventuell haben die an falscher Stelle ihre Stichproben gemacht...


----------



## Stulle (25. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> @Goldaal. Die von Dir genannten Größen würde bedeuten, dass es sich sehr wohl um Fische aus dem Jahrgang 2015 handelt! Somit wäre klar, dass der Jahrgang nicht komplett ausgefallen wäre. Das habe ich an anderer Stelle für Deutschland ähnlich bestätigt bekommen... Ich streite ja nicht ab, dass die Fänge schlecht sind und weniger werden, aber die Aussage vom Thünen- Institut (kompletter Ausfall des Jahrsgang 2015) sind in meinen Augen nicht haltbar. Eventuell haben die an falscher Stelle ihre Stichproben gemacht...


Sie waren halt nicht da wo sie normalerweise sind, wie die großen. Die frage ist doch wo und warum?


----------



## Der Goldaal (25. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Also einen komplett Ausfall halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich. Das Institut ist schon länger ein Begleiter   an der Ostsee. Ich kann aber nicht sagen wie viel "Wahrheit" in ihren Forschungen steckt. Sie werden wohl aber gehört. Es gab hier und da schon mal "FÜR" und "WIDER" gegen die Arbeit. Ich denke die Zukunft wird es zeigen.  Da ihr Beiden ja auch aus dem Norden kommt, kennt ihr sicher die wöchentlichen Berichte um Fangverbote und sehr fantasievollen Ideen.


----------



## Bitti2 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Dorsch als auch Seelachs und haben diese auf einem Spot am DW54 gefangen.



Hat wer schonmal gezielt Seelachs dort (DW54) bzw im anderswo im Langelandbelt beangelt? "Richtiges" Seelachsfischen sieht ja ein wenig anders aus als auf Dorsch. Ich überlege gerade, ob ich spasseshalber mal das Norwegen-Seelachs-Gerödel mitnehme...


----------



## Trophy2002 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@Der Goldaal
Wir haben früher immer Richtung bzw. vor Lolland gefischt.
Genauer gesagt westlich von Albuen (Albue Flak). Aber schon einige Jahre her. Teils in Tiefen von 5-10m auf Dorsch. Bei ruhigen Wasser konntest da bis zum Grund sehen. Man lies den Pilker runter und sah unten wie die Dorsche drauf gingen. Die Zeiten sind aber schon einige Jahre her. Dieses Jahr wie ich in der Nähe von Tonne 6 (Weg H) gefischt habe, hab ich da Berufsfischer gesehen, bin aber nicht mehr da hingekommen.


----------



## sandre (26. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Dorsche zwischen 20-40cm sind eher 2-3jährige, also Jahrgang 2013 und 2014.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



sandre schrieb:


> Dorsche zwischen 20-40cm sind eher 2-3jährige, also Jahrgang 2013 und 2014.



Das stimmt nicht! Ein einjähriger Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee hat eine mittlere Länge von 20 cm. Hierbei ist zu berücksichtigen, dass ein Dorsch seinen "Jahrestag" immer am 01.Januar eines Jahres hat. Also wird ein im April geborener Dorsch bereits zum 01. Januar 1 Jahr. Mit 2 Jahren beträgt die mittlere Länge bereits 32,5 cm.

Abweichungen sind je nach Herkunft möglich.


----------



## Der Goldaal (28. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ja ich glaube da hat Fisherbandit Recht. Vor ein paar Jahren gab es auch kaum Dorsche (das muss so 2009 +/- gewesen sein). 
Da ging es auch um die Vermehrung von Dorschen. Damals wurde berichtet, dass die 2 jährigen Dorsche sich zwar mit viel Enthusiasmus am Laichgeschäft beteiligen würden, aber sie noch mit Platzpatronen schießen.
Aber es fehlen ja nicht nur die kleinen Dorsche, die ja eh keiner fanfen will. Wir fangen ja auch keine Großen oder Mittleren, oder überhaupt. Merkwürdigerweise fangen wir auch keine "Ersatzfische". Sonst hatten wir ohne ende Wittlinge oder sogar Seelachse, aber auch die scheinen sich nicht ein zu finden.


----------



## bombe220488 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Aber seit 2009 hat sich doch der Bestand in die richtige Richtung entwickelt und wenn ich mich nicht täusche wurden die Quoten nicht erhöht?
Es soll von mir niemand in Schutz genommen werden aber 
Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los das da irgendwas noch mit reinspielt.


----------



## Multe (29. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

sicher verpackt...so kann der neuen Unterwasserkamera nichts passieren....#6


----------



## carlsberg (29. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Bis welcher Tiefe kann man auf der cam noch was erkennen ?


----------



## Multe (29. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

hej Patrick, diese Aufnahmen wurden mit der "alten" Water Wolf in 30m Tiefe aufgenommen. Die neue Kamera soll besser sein - aber ich denke, das hängt von den Lichtverhältnissen ab - und ab 30m wird auch Schluß sein.
https://www.facebook.com/walter.kaiser.50/posts/485818584947786


----------



## carlsberg (29. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Da sieht man ja nicht mehr viel bei 30m . Dann brauche ich was mit Licht wo ich direkt gucken kann ob da Fisch steht. Am besten direkt mit Live Übertragung auf s Boot.


----------



## Multe (29. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

so etwas gibt es natürlich auch - ist aber mit etwas Aufwand verbunden...nennt sich Aqua Vu.....


----------



## carlsberg (30. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wird meine nächste Anschaffung werden , dann wird mal geschaut was da so Unterwasser los ist . Wenn ich schon nix fang dann kann ich auch gucken wie sich die Dorsch kaputt Lachen


----------



## Weißtanne (30. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Multe schrieb:


> so etwas gibt es natürlich auch - ist aber mit etwas Aufwand verbunden...nennt sich Aqua Vu.....



In Kerteminde gibt es sowas ähnliches ist wohl seeeeeehr altmodisch nennt sich AQUA rium.Da sind bald die letzten Dorsche Live zu sehen,wenn auch noch die Technisierung bei der Freizeitangelei so weiter geht.Aber andererseits sich die Finger wund schreiben wo die Dorsche sind , muss ich das verstehen?
Es gibt naturlich auch Kollegen die wollen einfach nur schauen wie es da unten so aussieht.Gut so ,aber sportlicher (Angelsport|supergri) und für mich "waidgerechter" wäre es, sich einen Taucheranzug überzustreifen Taucherbrille auf die Nase ,Flasche auf den Puckel und runter.Aber das kann man bekanntlich nicht vom "Sofa" aus,ist halt sportlicher.


----------



## buttweisser (30. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Wird meine nächste Anschaffung werden , dann wird mal geschaut was da so Unterwasser los ist . Wenn ich schon nix fang dann kann ich auch gucken wie sich die Dorsch kaputt Lachen



Und ne Live-Übertragung zu Sport1 wäre dann auch nicht schlecht. :q


----------



## Stulle (30. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Und ne Live-Übertragung zu Sport1 wäre dann auch nicht schlecht. :q


Mit den neuen EU datentarifen wäre das sogar recht einfach. Nur die Übertragung  von der Kamera zum Handy wird ab 10m schwierig.


----------



## HenningOL (30. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo,
mal eine Zwischenfrage - wo kann man auf Langeland den Dänischen Angelschein kaufen (muss man ja wohl oder ? |kopfkrat)

Grüße
HenningOL


----------



## Stulle (30. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



HenningOL schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal eine Zwischenfrage - wo kann man auf Langeland den Dänischen Angelschein kaufen (muss man ja wohl oder ? |kopfkrat)
> 
> Grüße
> HenningOL


In den Angelläden brauchst nur dein perso und geld. Sonnst auch im Internet aber da brauchst du eine Kreditkarte, bei fisketegen.dk

https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/mobile/setLocale.do?language=de


----------



## Carptigers (30. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@ Stulle die wlan Verbindung hält nicht mal 1m


----------



## HenningOL (30. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> In den Angelläden brauchst nur dein perso und geld. Sonnst auch im Internet aber da brauchst du eine Kreditkarte, bei fisketegen.dk
> 
> https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/mobile/setLocale.do?language=de



Danke Stulle - ich denke mal ich machs im Laden. Will mir eh ein paar Köder kaufen.


----------



## Stulle (30. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



HenningOL schrieb:


> Danke Stulle - ich denke mal ich machs im Laden. Will mir eh ein paar Köder kaufen.


Die verkaufen aber meist nur den kaum teureren jahresschein und nehmen manchmal etwas extra für die Bearbeitung.


----------



## Zanderman (30. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> Die verkaufen aber meist nur den kaum teureren jahresschein und nehmen manchmal etwas extra für die Bearbeitung.



Moin,
dat stimmt nicht ganz. Bei Thomas bekommst Du genau so den Wochenschein.Ich glaub für 18 EUR. Und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht kannst Du ihn auch beim Hafenmeister bekommen, da bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher.
Richtig ist aber definitiv das der Jahresschein mit 25 EUR nur unwesentlich teurer ist. Da muss halt jeder selber seinen Urlaubsplan abgleichen was sinnvoll ist


----------



## Stulle (30. September 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich kauf immer für ein jahr und online. Daher weiß ich das nicht so genau und bekommt das nur mit wenn andere kaufen.


----------



## Stulle (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ist keiner mehr oben ?

Für mich gehts am Samstag los. Das wetter ist ja kälter geworden|kopfkrat. Ich hoffe wir bekommen noch würmer und/oder ein Boot. #c
​


----------



## Carptigers (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Würmer gibts im Meer und ein Boot bestellt man normalerweise rechtzeitig ;-)
Um diese Jahreszeit solltest du aber keine Probleme mit  dem mieten Booten haben.


----------



## Stulle (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

genau selber plümpern |sagnix ich komm zum angeln arbeiten kann ich auch zuhause ;p

Der trip is kurzfristig anberaumt und mit dem boot kann man im oktober auch nicht immer raus. Zumal die berichte ja nicht so doll sind.|rolleyes#c aber die wetter berichte sind ja recht rosig.  da würde ich das schon gerne mal probieren.


----------



## Bitti2 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ist keiner mehr oben ?
> 
> Für mich gehts am Samstag los. Das wetter ist ja kälter geworden|kopfkrat. Ich hoffe wir bekommen noch würmer und/oder ein Boot. #c
> ​



Boote gibts genug, ich hatte Nikolaj angemailt. Aber das Wetter ist ne Katastrophe. Deshalb werden wir wohl nicht fahren morgen. Bis nächsten Montag auflandig 5 BFT. Noch nie so stabiles Scheiss-Wetter gehabt wenn wir fahren wollten :-(

Viel Glück.


----------



## MS aus G (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

@Stulle,

dann wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg und ein dickes Petri!!!

Lass dann mal hören, ob die Dorsche (oder wie heist diese seltene Spezies dieses Jahr) schon in flacherem Wasser anzutreffen ist!?!

Ich habe ja noch 4 Wochen Zeit, mir eine richtige Strategie zurecht zu legen. Schon im letzten Jahr war Anfang-Mitte November, flach nicht wirklich was zu holen. Mal schauen, ob das dieses Jahr, trotz aller negativen Berichte, etwas besser wird!?!

Grüße Mario


----------



## Stulle (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Bitti2 schrieb:


> Boote gibts genug, ich hatte Nikolaj angemailt. Aber das Wetter ist ne Katastrophe. Deshalb werden wir wohl nicht fahren morgen. Bis nächsten Montag auflandig 5 BFT. Noch nie so stabiles Scheiss-Wetter gehabt wenn wir fahren wollten :-(
> 
> Viel Glück.


Kopf nicht hängen lassen bis 5 geht ja noch. Und über 5 giebt es auch noch schöne Strände. Ich beobachte das auch noch ist ja sehr Gemischt der wind.

Petri Heil euch noch!


----------



## Stulle (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @Stulle,
> 
> dann wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg und ein dickes Petri!!!
> 
> ...


Berichten werde ich bestimmt mal. Aber ich werde kein Boot mieten wenn mehr als 5 für den Tag angesagt ist. Sonnst Brandung und Blinkern. Nicht Angelnde Frauen sind ja auch dabei vieleicht machen wir einen Ausflug wenn wirklich 6 oder 7 ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



ado schrieb:


> Ich kann auch Fänge der Schwarzmundgrundel vor Langeland bestätigen. Meine Brüder hatten auch welche als Beifang beim Plattfisch angeln. (Und es waren definitiv keine Aalmuttern)



Dazu passt dann wohl das von heute:

http://www.n-tv.de/wissen/Fremde-Fischart-breitet-sich-in-Ostsee-aus-article18786606.html


----------



## Stulle (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Dazu passt dann wohl das von heute:
> 
> http://www.n-tv.de/wissen/Fremde-Fischart-breitet-sich-in-Ostsee-aus-article18786606.html


Was kleines das aussah wie Grundel hatte ich auch schon 2 mal dran. Die hatten aber nicht diese saugflosse die immer beschrieben wird.


----------



## Zanderman (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> Was kleines das aussah wie Grundel hatte ich auch schon 2 mal dran. Die hatten aber nicht diese saugflosse die immer beschrieben wird.



Wir hatten sie definitiv in diesem Jahr auch dran (erstmalig...seit 1976  regelmässig auf LL).
Das ist wohl der Lauf der Zeit und ähnliches gab es schon immer... mal zum Guten mal zum Schlechten...


----------



## derrik (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo, hier mein verspäteter Angelbericht.War vom 24.September bis 01.Oktober auf LL.Waren  3 mal mit dem Boot draußen für jeweils 8 Stunden oder länger. Kein Dorsch nicht mal einen Biss.In der Brandung lief es hervorragend viele große und dicke Platten. Fahre seit 2002 nach LL weiß  aber nicht ob ich nächstes Jahr wieder fahre.


----------



## Stulle (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



derrik schrieb:


> Hallo, hier mein verspäteter Angelbericht.War vom 24.September bis 01.Oktober auf LL.Waren  3 mal mit dem Boot draußen für jeweils 8 Stunden oder länger. Kein Dorsch nicht mal einen Biss.In der Brandung lief es hervorragend viele große und dicke Platten. Fahre seit 2002 nach LL weiß  aber nicht ob ich nächstes Jahr wieder fahre.


Schade das zu hören [emoji54]  ich fahre morgen los,  kannst du mir sagen wo ungefähr du in der Brandung warst?


----------



## derrik (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> Schade das zu hören [emoji54]  ich fahre morgen los,  kannst du mir sagen wo ungefähr du in der Brandung warst?



Wir waren Keldsnor Fyrr oder so ähnlich. Ist am Leuchtturm Richtung Bagenkop.Haben auch mit Anglern in Lohahls gesprochen ,die hatten die ganze Woche auch nur einen Dorsch .


----------



## Stulle (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



derrik schrieb:


> Wir waren Keldsnor Fyrr oder so ähnlich. Ist am Leuchtturm Richtung Bagenkop.Haben auch mit Anglern in Lohahls gesprochen ,die hatten die ganze Woche auch nur einen Dorsch .


Kenn ich wird ausprobiert, danke


----------



## Stulle (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Das nötigste ist gepack, in 2 Stunden geht's los ich kann schon nicht mehr still sitzen!


----------



## otto57 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Oh man kann ja garnicht den Firmennamen lesen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Weil wir uns dem Namen mit einem Sauna club teilen und ich will hier ja keinen verwirren


----------



## otto57 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Äh sooo Club Sauna 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mathei (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Dann zieh mal anständig was raus Stulle. Ich muß noch 3 Wochen warten, bevor es das erste mal nach LL geht


----------



## Stulle (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wenn ich in den Hafen fahre stehen die alle da und lachen ob die nun Hausbesuche machen.


----------



## HenningOL (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir sind gerade zurück gekommen. 
Wir haben nur nebenher etwas Geangelt - immer nur Nachmittags, weil abends andere Sachen anstanden - immer zu zweit los.
Ein Tag (4 Stunden) nix (Außer Krabben, einer Grundel und einem Seestern )
Ein Nachmittag 2 kleine Platten bei Sonnenschein.
Dann bei Wind und bedecktem Himmel 9 Platte (mit 5,5kg)
Tags drauf nochmal 6. In jeweils 3 Stunden.

Grüße
HenningOL


----------



## Stulle (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

So wir sind da. Der Stau um Hamburg herum war gigantisch. Wind ist nicht so schlimm wie angekündigt, aber wir haben keine Würmer mehr bekommen. Morgen geht's los.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vermisst jemand kühlbox und styropor Box ?


----------



## Zander_Ulli (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi @all,

am 05.November ist es endlich soweit,
dann wollen wir eine Woche die Fische auf LL ärgern #:.
Immer wieder haben wir gehört, dass im November die
beste Zeit für's Fischen vom Ufer aus ist. Das werden 
wir dieses Jahr mal anpacken. 

Wenn wir nach LL gefahren sind haben wir immer Stop
im Angelladen im Skandinavienpark gemacht.
Ich hatte aber auch mal gelesen, dass es noch andere
teils relativ große Angelläden in Reichweite der A7 geben muss.
Kann mir von euch jemand nen Tip geben welche Angelläden,
die auch Wattis verkaufen, auf der Durchfahrt zu erreichen 
sind? Immer nur Skandinavien Park wird auf die Dauer auch
langweilig.

@Stulle: Wünsch euch viel Erfolg !!! Und bin natürlich für
jeden Post dankbar #6

Gruß Ulli


----------



## Stulle (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Zander_Ulli schrieb:


> Hi @all,
> 
> am 05.November ist es endlich soweit,
> dann wollen wir eine Woche die Fische auf LL ärgern #:.
> ...


http://www.moritz-nord.de/

Achtung mindestens 3 Stunden einplanen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> http://www.moritz-nord.de/
> 
> Achtung mindestens 3 Stunden einplanen.



Und Wattis unbedingt bis Dienstag mittags vorbestellen!


----------



## Zander_Ulli (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> http://www.moritz-nord.de/
> 
> Achtung mindestens 3 Stunden einplanen.



Hallo, 
vielen dank für die Tipps #6
Ich seh schon, drei Stunden wird knapp :q

Gruß Ulli


----------



## Stulle (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Sooooo.

Wir waren wegen den Angesagten 3 bis 4 in Fodslette. Wind war so gut wie keiner und frische erst gegen 8 auf. 
Kaum ausgeworfen biss eine schicke flunder.

Besonders die ersten 40m waren übervoll mit Seetang und das Wasser scheint noch relativ warm. 

So fraßen die Krabben binnen 5 min die Haken leer und wir hatten um 8 schon keine Lust mehr.

Morgen geht's weiter in den Süden, Fotos kann ich leider gerade nicht Hochladen.


----------



## Mark4179 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Stulle,
Wir waren letzte Woche ca 1km südlich von spodsbjerg und haben richtig dicke Platten gefangen
Habe dir mal ein Markierung geschickt.
Lg 
Mark


----------



## buttweisser (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Mensch Stulle,

abends und in der Nacht wird in der Brandung gefangen - tagsüber eher selten. Die Fotos sehen zumindest aus, also ob Ihr am Tage geangelt habt.

Also geh am Abend bzw. späten Nachmittag an den Strand und leg Dich nicht in die Furzmulde, dann wird schon was werden.

Und Anti-Krabben-Vorfächer verwenden, sonst fütterst Du die Viecher nur.


----------



## Stulle (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Mensch Stulle,
> 
> abends und in der Nacht wird in der Brandung gefangen - tagsüber eher selten. Die Fotos sehen zumindest aus, also ob Ihr am Tage geangelt habt.
> 
> ...


Fotos machen sich tagsüber halt besser [emoji6] 
Die flunder kam gegen 2 raus und als wir weck gefahren sind war es so dunkel das du knicklichter hättest nehmen müssen. Bisse gab es da seit 4 Stunden keine. Dafür hat die unterströmung die Vorfächer mit auftreiber immer schön ums vorfach gewickelt, da muss ich noch nacharbeiten. 

Heute wollte ich nach Lunden da erwarte ich auch Dorsche da würde ich durchaus bis 9 oder 10 warten.


----------



## buttweisser (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wenn  Knicklichter benötigt werden, dann beginnt ja eigentlich die beste Beißzeit erst, also Kopflampe ran und durchhalten.

Versuch mal, trotz evtl. ruhiger Bedingungen, mit Kralle zu angeln und mit der Kralle die Schnur richtig auf Spannung zu bringen. Damit sollte es weniger Verwicklungen geben und die Krabben kommen dann weniger gut an die Mundschnüre.

Oft helfen auch kürzere Mundschnüre (ca. 10-15cm) und diese aber dann 60-100cm über dem Blei anbringen. Schnur dabei auch mit Kralle spannen.

Versuchs einfach mal ,manchmal hilft das wirklich gut.


----------



## Bitti2 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> Kopf nicht hängen lassen bis 5 geht ja noch. Und über 5 giebt es auch noch schöne Strände. Ich beobachte das auch noch ist ja sehr Gemischt der wind.
> 
> Petri Heil euch noch!




Es ist seit Montag letzter Woche quasi Dauerwind 5Bft auflandig, das soll noch min ne Woche gehen. Irgendwie hat der Wettergott seine eigene Dorsch-Schonzeit in LL diesmal eingerichtet....#q

Nächstes Jahr haben wir mehr glück...


----------



## barschbengel (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin zusammen,
Letzte Woche war doch auch das Königsangeln, veranstaltet vom Angelzentrum Langeland. Weiß jemand, wie es da gelaufen ist?
Wir fahren am Freitag/Samstag nach Langeland, laut Vorhersage soll sich das Wetter ja etwas beruhigen...
Allen die diese Woche noch auf Langeland sind: Noch viiiiiel
Erfolg!!!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Carptigers (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

http://www.shz.de/regionales/schles...angmenge-fuer-dorsch-deutlich-id15058661.html

Keine gute Nachrichten für uns Angler.


----------



## buttweisser (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ja es kommen schlechte Zeiten für Angler und für diejenigen, die vom Angeltourismus leben. Die Verursacher für den Rückgang des Dorsches, also die Berufsfischer mit dem Grundschleppnetzen, kommen glimpflich davon. Politik war schon immer eine Hure.


----------



## Stulle (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Carptigers schrieb:


> http://www.shz.de/regionales/schles...angmenge-fuer-dorsch-deutlich-id15058661.html
> 
> Keine gute Nachrichten für uns Angler.


Dann mach ich mal weiter mit den schlechten Nachrichten. Gestern waren wir ab nachmittags in Lunden die Bedingungen waren recht gut bedeckter Himmel aufgewühltes kühles Wasser. Lediglich der Dauerregen bis in die Nacht war unangenehm.
Kaum ausgebrach kamen 2 Flundern und der dritte biss hing sofort im Stein. Die boots Angler rotteten sich bei kelsnör zusammen vermutlich um die 6 m Marke. 

Dann drehte der Wind weiter auf Ost das  Wasser wurde pisswarm und die Krabben feierten eine Party die anti Krabben Systeme haben zwar etwas geholfen aber gebissen hatte nichts. Dann brach auch noch eine Rute und wir konnten nicht mehr die 200g werfen also wechselten wir nach Dovnsklint in die bucht. Vor unserer Abfahrt trafen wir noch ein Pärchen die uns bestätigen das die platten meist Vormittags und nachts garnicht mehr beißen. Dorsche werden nirgends gefangen. In Dovnsklint waren dann noch 3 spinn und ein fliegenfischer. Alle Schneider geblieben lediglich ich hab eine untermaßige Klische gefangen und um halb 10 war dann alles durchnässt und wir sind abgehauen.


----------



## buttweisser (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Und heute soll schon wieder so ein Scheißwetter sein. Ich drück trotzdem die Daumen, das es noch paar Tage besser für Euch wird. Kumpels hatten gestern auch ne Nullnummer vom Boot. Vorgestern 2 Ü60er Dorsche, mehrere kleine Dorsche auch aus dem so schlechtem Jahrgang 2015 und paar fette Makrelen.


----------



## Uwe W. (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hab eben die Quoten für Dorsch für 2017 gelesen.Weis gar nicht was ich dazu sagen soll!Normalerweise müsste man das Fischen vor allen  in der westlichen Ostsee auf Dorsch für 2-3 Jahre ganz verbieten,damit sich der Bestand(vielleicht)erholen kann.Betonung auf vielleicht.Aber was wird dann aus den kleinen Berufsfischern,den Ferienhausanbietern und allen was damit zusammenhängt?Und natürlich nicht zuletzt aus den Anglern die oft von weither anreisen um mal auf der Ostsee zu angeln!!!!Das ist ein großes Dilemma!!!Ich spreche hier speziell von Langeland,weil da viel vom Angeltourismus abhängt.Es gibt zwar nicht nur Dorsch zu angeln,sondern auch hervorragendes angeln auf Platte und Meerforellen.Aber ich glaube die meisten fahren halt eben wegen des Dorsches auf diese wunderschöne Insel.Ich hoffe mal das sich der Dorschbestand in absehbarer Zeit erholt,bloß wie das gehen soll weis ich auch nicht,leider.Trotzdem an alle die noch oben sind oder noch Fahren ein dickes Petri heil.


----------



## Der Goldaal (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Um wirklich etwas zu erreichen, müsste man die Quoten auf NULL setzen. Wir werfen so viel Geld aus dem Fenster für Flughäfen wo keine Flieger fliegen usw.,  da könnte man locker ein paar Jahresgehälter von ein paar Küstenfischern abzweigen, um sie entschädigen. Und der Industriefischerei könnte man vielleicht mal ein Ende setzen. Denn wirkliche Berufsfischer gibt es nicht mehr so viele.
Ein Rätzel ist mir immer noch, wie die Angler kontrolliert werden sollten. 
Aber ein kleiner Trost ist auf dem Weg zu frustrierten Dorschanglern.

http://www.shz.de/regionales/aaro-s...orellen-fliehen-in-die-ostsee-id15062186.html


----------



## spodsbjerg (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Die Diskussion um Dorschquote und Fanglimit gehört hier wohl nicht hin. |rolleyes


----------



## Der Goldaal (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

ja da hast Du Recht. Ich habe mich wieder hinreißen lassen. Sorry.


----------



## Stulle (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Apropos fanglimit unsere Sachen sind beinahe wieder trocken wenn es morgen nicht zu Doll regnet werden wir es wieder versuchen. Heute haben wir uns der ur dänischen Tätigkeit des aus dem Auto aufs Meer gucken gewitmet.


----------



## spodsbjerg (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> Apropos fanglimit unsere Sachen sind beinahe wieder trocken wenn es morgen nicht zu Doll regnet werden wir es wieder versuchen. Heute haben wir uns der ur dänischen Tätigkeit des aus dem Auto aufs Meer gucken gewitmet.



#6#6#6
Genau die kenn ich auch :q:q:q:q.
Ist doch schon ge.l mit welcher Ruhe die Dänen im Auto sitzen und aufs Wasser schauen...........ich würd abdrehen :vik:


----------



## Stulle (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Achtung an det 305 nach Süden steht ein blitzer im weißen Bus


----------



## SFVNOR (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Moin,

Habe auf der WebCam (Ost) am Hafen gesehen dass auf dem kleinen Parkplatz bei Nikolaj gebuddelt wird. 
Wei jemand was da passiert ?

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## ado (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Da wird der Parkplatz ausgebaut.


----------



## SFVNOR (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



ado schrieb:


> Da wird der Parkplatz ausgebaut.



Danke für die Info. Wird in dem Zuge auch nun endlich eine dritte Reihe hinter dem Hafenmeistergebäude (der Grünstreifen) auch zum Parkplatz umgebaut. Multe hatte es mal erwähnt dass dieses Vorhaben in der Gehehmigung der Kommune sei.

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## otto57 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin wie sieht das mit der fangmenge Dorsch im nächsten Jahr aus. Pro Tag 5 Stk. Ist das richtig.
Dann kommt ja ein Einbruch bei den Vermietern der Häuser und Boote ?


Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



otto57 schrieb:


> Moin wie sieht das mit der fangmenge Dorsch im nächsten Jahr aus. Pro Tag 5 Stk. Ist das richtig.
> Dann kommt ja ein Einbruch bei den Vermietern der Häuser und Boote ?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


Das kommt doch nur in D ? Aber Dorsch geht hier zumindest vom Ufer eh nix das wird ehr ein Problem.


----------



## otto57 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Nur in Deutschland  ?  Oder EU 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich lese immer deutsche Quote


----------



## otto57 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Naja wird schon einer mal eine Aussage machen können wie das in Dänemark aussieht.


Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dem Gonzo (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich glaube die meisten Leute wissen garnicht wie groß die westliche und die oestliche Ostsee sind LL liegt so in der Mitte der westlichen laut Karte .Die Dorschquote hat die EU Festgelegt. Also europäisch.

Gruß Dem Gonzo


----------



## Dem Gonzo (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161014/327b2fd6fea97415d974d71c039eaa2c.jpg

Gruß Dem Gonzo


----------



## otto57 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Also auch Langeland betroffen richtig ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ja, auch Langeland ist betroffen.

Es sind die ICES-Gebiete 22-24 (Link, dann nach unten scrollen) :
http://fischbestaende.portal-fischerei.de/Fischarten/?c=stock&a=detail&stock_id=729


----------



## Dem Gonzo (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Kanst du das Bild löschen sorry habe nicht daran gedacht

Gruß Dem Gonzo


----------



## Stulle (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Falls jemand sich fragt wie es heute war 

https://youtu.be/KMPzh_MtV78


----------



## otto57 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Keine Watthose mit gehabt  

Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> Falls jemand sich fragt wie es heute war
> 
> https://youtu.be/KMPzh_MtV78



Ententeich...


----------



## spodsbjerg (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



otto57 schrieb:


> Moin wie sieht das mit der fangmenge Dorsch im nächsten Jahr aus. Pro Tag 5 Stk. Ist das richtig.
> Dann kommt ja ein Einbruch bei den Vermietern der Häuser und Boote ?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk



Erstens gehöhrt das hier nicht hin und zweitens: Wie kommst du darauf........ich fahr auch nach LL um Urlaub zu machen und nicht nur um Fleisch zu machen!!! Wenn ich was fange ist gut und wenn nicht.........auch . Ich fahr auf jeden Fall wieder hin und wie schon erwähnt freu ich mich wenn weniger Leute dorthin fahren......wirds nicht so voll und weniger Leute die "MEINEN" Fisch wegfangen #6


----------



## spodsbjerg (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



otto57 schrieb:


> Keine Watthose mit gehabt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


Die "Watthose" brauchste in LL nicht wirklich......ne Wathose ist ausreichend 
.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Die "Watthose" brauchste in LL nicht wirklich......ne Wathose ist ausreichend
> .



Ich glaube zur Zeit ist eine Warthose besser- warten auf den Dorsch...


----------



## buttweisser (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Außerdem ist die Watthose nur an der Nordsee zum watten erlaubt.


----------



## otto57 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Watt ich hör nichts, seh nichts und fang nichts

Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


----------



## climber (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Erstens gehöhrt das hier nicht hin und zweitens: Wie kommst du darauf........ich fahr auch nach LL um Urlaub zu machen und nicht nur um Fleisch zu machen!!! Wenn ich was fange ist gut und wenn nicht.........auch . Ich fahr auf jeden Fall wieder hin und wie schon erwähnt freu ich mich wenn weniger Leute dorthin fahren......wirds nicht so voll und weniger Leute die "MEINEN" Fisch wegfangen #6



Da bin ich voll bei dir.

Aber "deinen Fisch" wegfangen wir nicht funktionieren, da man zukünftig die Fangquote beachten muss.

Gruß


----------



## spodsbjerg (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



climber schrieb:


> Da bin ich voll bei dir.
> 
> Aber "deinen Fisch" wegfangen wir nicht funktionieren, da man zukünftig die Fangquote beachten muss.
> 
> Gruß



War auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint denn ich habe dieses Jahr auch sehr bescheiden gefangen :q


----------



## SFVNOR (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Erstens gehöhrt das hier nicht hin und zweitens: Wie kommst du darauf........ich fahr auch nach LL um Urlaub zu machen und nicht nur um Fleisch zu machen!!! Wenn ich was fange ist gut und wenn nicht.........auch . Ich fahr auf jeden Fall wieder hin und wie schon erwähnt freu ich mich wenn weniger Leute dorthin fahren......wirds nicht so voll und weniger Leute die "MEINEN" Fisch wegfangen #6



Moin Rolf,

Bin da vollkommen bei Dir. Dennoch hätte ich gerne zumindest mal einen Dorsch im Juni/ Juli 2016 an den Haken bekommen. Da war ich in 2 Wochen Schneider geblieben #c Nun ja, die Platten waren in ausreichender Menge vorhanden und lecker :q
Ich komme im Juni/ Juli 2017 für 3 Wochen wieder nach LL und freue mich jetzt schon darauf und kann mit einer Quote gut leben.

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## Stulle (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Der Stau vor der grenze geht fast bis harisle, wer noch fährt ausweichen!


----------



## climber (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo, ich kann mit der Quote auch sehr gut leben. Letztendlich bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ob die Maßnahmen auf der Berusfischer Seite ausreichen. Für die Kuttertouren wird es nicht zu stemmen sein. 

Gruß climber


----------



## hoffmannru (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo LL-Fans,

ich möchte kurz ein paar Dinge aus meinem letzten Kurzurlaub  auff LL berichten (05.-14-10).

Viel angeln ging in der Zeit leider nicht wegen Starkwind und hohem Wellengang. Beim Brandungsangeln nur Kraut gefangen oder Krabben gefüttert. Ich habe auch zum ersten Mal erlebt, welche Wirkung auflandiger Wind um diese Jahreszeit hat: das warme Oberflächenwasser wurde in die Uferzone gedrückt - es war pi-warm!

Super FeWo gefunden.
Da sie im Internet nur sehr schwer zu entdecken ist, möchte ich euch extra darauf hinweisen:
Liegt fußläufig (500 m) vom Strand Vognsbjerg. Kann ich insb. für Brandungs- und MeFo-Angler empfehlen, da winterfest u. mit Zentralheizung. Der Preis von 270€/10 Tage ist geradezu lächerlich im Verhältnis zu Größe und Qualität der FeWo.
Aber seht selbst: http://www.langeland.dk/de/broegaard-gdk681151

Preise für Seeringler!?
Ich muß sagen, ich war mittelmässig entsetzt als ich bei Torben Hansen auf die Schnelle ein Paket Seeringler aus der Box gekauft habe: 10€ für 125 gr. !
Bei mir hat sich spontan ein Gefühl von Abzocke eingestellt. Vielleicht liege ich ja komplett falsch, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Würmer aus einer Aquakultur so ein hohes Kostenniveau haben, dass man dafür im Verkauf 10€ verlangen muß.
Da vergeht mit der Spaß am Brandungsangeln, wenn ich für eine Session 20€ für Würmer bezahlen soll.
Hat vielleicht jemand Vergleichspreise aus anderen dänischen Angelrevieren?

Dorschquote vs Schollenquote
Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, dürfen die Berufsfische als Ausgleich für die Dorsche jetzt wieder mehr Schollen und Heringe fangen.
Was bedeutet das für uns Angler auf LL?
Plattfisch wird mehr noch als bisher zum Zielfisch der Boots-sowie Brandungsangler. Das Gleiche gilt jetzt aber auch für die Berufsfischer! Bei dem Gedanken kam mir spontan ein Erlebnis aus dem vorigen Jahr ins Gedächtnis: wir angelten oberhalb von Spodsbjerg vom Boot auf Plattfische. Abstand vom Ufer ca. 800 m. 200m weiter seewärts zog ein Berufsfischer sein Netz durch und hat es eingeholt. Das ist natürlich sein gutes Recht, er muß ja auch existieren. Aber muß das wirklich so dicht unter Land sein? Wenn sich das aufgrund der neuenSituation zukünftig häuft, wird es mit Sicherheit nicht ohne Folgen für das Boots- oder Brandungangeln bleiben. Auch das Plattfischvorkommen vor LL ist endlich.
Behaltet das mal im Auge. Besser wird es für uns sicher nicht werden. 

Wenn den Langeländern ihre Angeltouristen etwas wert sind, sollten sie sich darüber mal ein paar Gedanken machen.
Sündhaft teure Seeringler in Kombination mit direkter Konkurrenz der Berufsfischer bei den Plattfischen ...

Viele Grüße

Rüdiger


----------



## spodsbjerg (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wo wird es denn für uns besser werden??
Sie es mal anders.
Die allermeisten Angeltouristen mieten ihre Häuser nicht Privat sondern über Novasol, Dansommer etc.. Bringt dem Langeländer also nix.
Die meisten bringen auch Lebensmittel, Getränke etc. von zu Hause mit! Bringt also auch dem Langeländer nix und die Fischer müssen von irgendwas leben. Den Fischer interressierts nicht ob du kommst oder nicht......warum auch. Du fischst dort weil du Lust drauf hast. Er Muß, hat seine Quote und warum soll er sie nicht ausfischen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Die Seeringler kosten nicht mehr als teilweise bei uns in Deutschland. 7,50 Euro für 100g, dazu in DK die höhere MwSt und schon ist man bei einem gleichem Preis. Deshalb nehme ich Wattis mit...

Ich glaube die Dänen sehen das mit dem Angeln einfach entspanter als wir. Steht da ein netz, gehen die 300 Meter weiter. 

Ich verstehe Dich vollkommen, will damit auch nur sagen, dass viele Dänen an den Stellen im Leben, wo wir Blutdruck bekommen, einfach lächeln und wegsehen. Von den Dänen können wir diesbezüglich teilweise noch sehr, sehr viel lernen.

Für mich hat sich LL durch die Dorschquote für 2017 eh erledigt. Wir haben storniert. Wir haben gerne Dorsche gefangen und auch gerne ein paar mitgenommen (nicht zum Fleischmachen, haben nie mehr als 5 KG Filet/ Person mit nach Hause genommen). Alles hielt sich auch im Rahmen, aber ich mag nicht mit der Beschränkung eine Woche lang da oben fischen. Plattfische sind auch nicht so mein Ding und Hornis fange ich auch in Deutschland. Da mein Boot eh auf Fehmarn liegt, werde ich eine Woche im Mai dort oben verbringen. Da spar ich eine Menge an Kohle und habe zumindest mehr Möglichkeiten abseits des angelns etwas zu unternehmen. 

Mich hat dieses Jahr auch die starke Strömung im Belt genervt. Das hatten wir die Jahre vorher nicht. 200g oder gar 300g Köder ist nicht mein Ding und hat mir den Spaß genommen. Eventuell 2018 wieder, aber mal ein Jahr Pause einlegen erhöht ja auch die Sehnsucht. Grundsätzlich war es immer geil auf langeland und wir hatten eine Menge Spaß!


----------



## zander67 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Wo wird es denn für uns besser werden??
> Sie es mal anders.
> Die allermeisten Angeltouristen mieten ihre Häuser nicht Privat sondern über Novasol, Dansommer etc.. Bringt dem Langeländer also nix.
> Die meisten bringen auch Lebensmittel, Getränke etc. von zu Hause mit! Bringt also auch dem Langeländer nix und die Fischer müssen von irgendwas leben. Den Fischer interressierts nicht ob du kommst oder nicht......warum auch. Du fischst dort weil du Lust drauf hast. Er Muß, hat seine Quote und warum soll er sie nicht ausfischen?



Die Häuser die über Novasol usw. vermietet werden, gehören ja auch zum Teil Langeländer.
In dem Servicecenter arbeiten auch Dänen.

Wenn die Auswirkungen auch nicht riesig werden, 
spürbar wird es schon.

VG


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Die meisten bringen auch Lebensmittel, Getränke etc. von zu Hause mit!



Klar hatten wir auch ein paar Lebensmittel mit, aber in der Regel haben wir alles in Rudköbing bei Super Brugsen gekauft, frische Sachen bei Brugsen in Spodsbjerg. Selbst das Bier haben wir in DK geholt, da es kaum teurer ist.

Hört sich merkwürdig an, aber wenn ich in DK bin, esse ich auch dänische Lebensmittel - ansosnten fehlt irgendetwas. Wenn man dann die paar Euro mehr rechnet, fällt das doch bei einer Woche Aufenthalt kaum ins Gewicht. Eine Woche Langeland kostet viel Geld, Köder, Leihboot oder Liegeplatz, Sprit, Haus, etc. Da kann ich dann auch ein paar Dinge mehr da oben kaufen. 

Wenn ich das so schreibe, bekomme ich gerade doch wieder Lust :q:q:q


----------



## spodsbjerg (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



zander67 schrieb:


> Die Häuser die über Novasol usw. vermietet werden, gehören ja auch zum Teil Langeländer.
> In dem Servicecenter arbeiten auch Dänen.
> 
> Wenn die Auswirkungen auch nicht riesig werden,
> ...



Spürbar aber wahrscheinlich nur beim Bootsverleih und im Angelgeschäft.
Dennoch mach ich mir um den Plattfisch keine Sorgen da die Fischer mit den Kuttern nicht so nah unter Land fischen können und die kleineren gar nicht die Kapazität haben um mehr Netze zu legen aber vor allem diese am nächsten Tag zu leeren.


----------



## spodsbjerg (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Klar hatten wir auch ein paar Lebensmittel mit, aber in der Regel haben wir alles in Rudköbing bei Super Brugsen gekauft, frische Sachen bei Brugsen in Spodsbjerg. Selbst das Bier haben wir in DK geholt, da es kaum teurer ist.
> 
> Hört sich merkwürdig an, aber wenn ich in DK bin, esse ich auch dänische Lebensmittel - ansosnten fehlt irgendetwas. Wenn man dann die paar Euro mehr rechnet, fällt das doch bei einer Woche Aufenthalt kaum ins Gewicht. Eine Woche Langeland kostet viel Geld, Köder, Leihboot oder Liegeplatz, Sprit, Haus, etc. Da kann ich dann auch ein paar Dinge mehr da oben kaufen.
> 
> Wenn ich das so schreibe, bekomme ich gerade doch wieder Lust :q:q:q



#6. Wenn wir fahren holen wir fast zu 100% unsere Einkäufe in Spodsbjerg und am Ende der Woche hat uns der Urlaub bei 4 Personen 120€ mehr gekostet also 30€ pro Person!!
Erstens brauche ich nicht zu knobeln was zu Hause bleiben muß aus Platzmangel und ich kann spontan das kochen was ich gerade mag. :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> #6. Wenn wir fahren holen wir fast zu 100% unsere Einkäufe in Spodsbjerg und am Ende der Woche hat uns der Urlaub bei 4 Personen 120€ mehr gekostet also 30€ pro Person!!
> Erstens brauche ich nicht zu knobeln was zu Hause bleiben muß aus Platzmangel und ich kann spontan das kochen was ich gerade mag. :m



So sieht es aus! Wenn wir zu zweit das Auto für eine Woche Langeland packen, haben mich Nachbarn schon gefragt, ob ich ausziehe... |supergri. Da wäre gar kein Platz mehr für eine Kiste Bier oder viele Lebensmittel. Und dann erst ein Rundstück mit der salzigen künstlich roten drei Sterne Salami... #6

Wir nehmen nur Nudeln und Reis sowie ein paar Dosen für zwischendurch (Ravioli, Suppe oder so ähnlich) mit.


----------



## Stulle (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> So sieht es aus! Wenn wir zu zweit das Auto für eine Woche Langeland packen, haben mich Nachbarn schon gefragt, ob ich ausziehe... |supergri. Da wäre gar kein Platz mehr für eine Kiste Bier oder viele Lebensmittel. Und dann erst ein Rundstück mit der salzigen künstlich roten drei Sterne Salami... #6
> 
> Wir nehmen nur Nudeln und Reis sowie ein paar Dosen für zwischendurch (Ravioli, Suppe oder so ähnlich) mit.




Mein Equipment ist wahrscheinlich wertvoller als mein Hausstand #c.
wenn ich Hoch fahre hole ich meist vor Ort Zwiebeln, Leberpastete, Salami und Joghurt im tetrapack. Cola/Wasser und Rum bring ich aber mit da fall ich immer um beim Preis.

Um die Platten müssen wir uns ehr wenig sorgen machen solange die im Frühling noch kistenweise zurück geworfen werden.

Dänen haben oft kein Verständnis fürs "Rücksichtnehmen" wie deutsche sich das vorstellen da wird ein Fischer wohl kaum die Ausnahme sein.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> wenn ich Hoch fahre hole ich meist vor Ort Zwiebeln, Leberpastete, Salami und Joghurt im tetrapack.



Leberpastete- boah, so geil! Auch ein Grund wieder hinzufahren...


----------



## tom_saywer (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Mein lieben Langland Freunde. Wir fahren auch im nächsten Jahr auf die Insel. Wir lassen uns nicht von der Quote eine super Woche im Jahr vermiesen, drann halten fällt bei den diesjährigen erfolgen ja nicht so schwer. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HenningOL (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> wenn ich Hoch fahre hole ich meist vor Ort Zwiebeln, Leberpastete, Salami und Joghurt im tetrapack.



Die bunte Salami, die Leberpastete und den Joghurt versteh ich - aber was ist an Dänischen zwiebeln so besonders? |kopfkrat

Ich bin übrigens Fan von vor Ort kaufen - ich finde Supermärkte in anderen Länder meist interessant. Aber ich koche auch gern...


----------



## bootszander (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Noch einer der nicht mehr nach spotsberg will.
Die besten zeiten waren vor 30 jahren.
Da ich jetzt rentner bin werde ich nicht nur mein boot anfeuten sonndern auch mein womo besser ausnutzen. Da werde ich bestimmt bessere plätze finden wie spotsberg. Vor allem mal mehr in den norden aber nicht norden von langeland. Langeland bleibt bei mir jetzt auf der karte rechts liegen.


----------



## spodsbjerg (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> wenn ich Hoch fahre hole ich meist vor Ort Zwiebeln, Leberpastete, Salami und Joghurt im tetrapack.



Hab ja schon viel dort gekauft aber Zwiebeln,Salami,Leberpastete und Joghurt im Tetrapack noch nicht |jump::vik:


----------



## spodsbjerg (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



bootszander schrieb:


> Noch einer der nicht mehr nach spotsberg will.
> Die besten zeiten waren vor 30 jahren.
> Da ich jetzt rentner bin werde ich nicht nur mein boot anfeuten sonndern auch mein womo besser ausnutzen. Da werde ich bestimmt bessere plätze finden wie spotsberg. Vor allem mal mehr in den norden aber nicht norden von langeland. Langeland bleibt bei mir jetzt auf der karte rechts liegen.



Dann wünsch ich dir alles Gute und viel Glück bei der Suche nach besseren Plätzen. |wavey:


----------



## Stulle (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Hab ja schon viel dort gekauft aber Zwiebeln,Salami,Leberpastete und Joghurt im Tetrapack noch nicht |jump::vik:


Den mit Birne find ich am besten. Die Zwiebeln hole ich ehr weil die hier so schlecht sind und da oben kaum mehr kosten


----------



## Ines (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Der dänische Fruchtjoghurt in den Tetrapacks ist sowas von lecker, etwas Entsprechendes gibt es in Deutschland nicht. Und an dänischen Zwiebeln sind die getrockneten Bratzwiebeln für die Hot-Dogs auch sehr gut.


----------



## exstralsunder (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Ines schrieb:


> , etwas Entsprechendes gibt es in Deutschland nicht.



von der Qualität vielleicht nicht.
Dennoch kann man den dänischen Joghurt hier kaufen.
Und nein: ich bin nicht verwandt, verschwägert, befreundet oder ähnliches mit dem Angebotsinhaber


----------



## Klapperstein (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo liebe Langelandgemeinde!
Es ist ja schon merkwürdig, dass bei Fangmeldungen über Joghurt, Zwiebeln und Inseleinkäufe diskutiert und berichtet wird... grins.... Aber leider ist wohl auf Grund der ausbleibenden Fänge hier nicht mehr viel zum Originalthema zu berichten. Ich fahre schon seit 1993 auf die Insel und habe immer meine Dorsche bekommen ( mal mehr, mal weniger ) aber so einen grassen Einbruch wie in diesem Jahr habe ich echt noch nicht erlebt! Nun, an alle die sich noch abmühen, ich vermisse euere positiven Fangmeldungen! Das Wetter sollte ja die nächsten Tage mitspielen....
Also greift an, noch dürft ihr mehr als 5 .
Beste Grüße aus Thüringen


----------



## MS aus G (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Tja Klapperstein,

auch ich würde mich über aktuelle Berichte freuen!!!

Leider ist zu dieser Zeit nicht mehr viel "Boardaktivität" auf der Insel zu verzeichnen. Ich muss eh noch bis zum 05.11. warten. Zu dieser Jahreszeit ändern sich die Gegebenheiten aber auch täglich.

Wobei wir dieses Jahr uns auch schon "individueller" aufgestellt haben, als in den vielen Jahren davor. Mal schauen, was dieses Jahr "noch" so geht???

Allerdings glaube ich nicht, das wir im nächsten Jahr *nicht* auf die Insel fahren werden, da es ja noch viele andere schöne Fische zu fangen geben wird!!!

Grüße Mario


----------



## otto57 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ok wird jetzt ein Dänisches Speisenforum

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Klapperstein schrieb:


> Es ist ja schon merkwürdig, dass bei Fangmeldungen über Joghurt, Zwiebeln und Inseleinkäufe diskutiert und berichtet wird...



Das Thema heißt doch "Langeland 2016" und nicht "Fangmeldungen Langeland 2016"...

Naja, da schreiben wir über Erfahrungen bei Ferienhäusern, Bootsvermietern, Unternehmungen jedlicher Art, Veranstaltungen, Fangmeldungen, Treffen und halt jetzt auch Einkaufstipps. Ich finde das gehört dazu, weil es sich irgendwie um "unsere Insel" handelt. #6


----------



## barschbengel (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin zusammen,

Heute ist unser letzter Tag auf Langeland / Bagenkop.
Aktuell sitzen wir im Ferienhaus, da das Wetter doch recht eklig ist und wir eh nur noch den Vormittag zum Fischen gehabt hätten . Wir haben zu dritt über die Woche neun Dorsche um die 70cm gefangen. Auch ein paar kleinere, aber wenig. Die Dorsche haben wir in Tiefen um die 8m gefangen, hauptsächlich auf Gummi, aber auch geschleppt mit dem Wobbler. Gestern ging auf Dorsch nichts, dann sind wir auf Plattfisch gegangen, was uns gute Fänge bescherte. Neben Dorsch und Plattfisch gab es noch jede Menge Wittlinge. Das Wetter war ok, manchmal recht viel Wind, aber machbar. Bester Tag war der Montag mit Wind aus Osten um die 25 km/h. Ein Highlight waren die Schweinswale, die ein paar mal nur mehrere Meter neben dem Boot auftauchten. 
Alles in allem sind wir zufrieden, es ist aber in den 20 Jahren doch deutlich schlechter und schwieriger geworden die Dorsche zu finden und zu fangen. Wir werden wohl trotzdem wieder kommen... Die Quote stört mich nicht, ist eh momentan schwer zu erreichen und ich finde fünf Dorsche am Tag pro Kopf ok. Kontrollieren lässt sich das aber eh nicht, wird wohl eher ne freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung werden. Ich fände eine Schonzeit für Fischer und Angler sinnvoller.

Gruß 
Torsten


----------



## SFVNOR (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das Thema heißt doch "Langeland 2016" und nicht "Fangmeldungen Langeland 2016"...
> 
> Naja, da schreiben wir über Erfahrungen bei Ferienhäusern, Bootsvermietern, Unternehmungen jedlicher Art, Veranstaltungen, Fangmeldungen, Treffen und halt jetzt auch Einkaufstipps. Ich finde das gehört dazu, weil es sich irgendwie um "unsere Insel" handelt. #6



Moin Moin,
Ich kann Dir da nur beipflichten. Der Mix macht es hier. Trotz der Fangquote werde ich auch nächstes Jahr wieder für 3 Wochen im Jun/Jul auf LL Spodsbjerg sein. LL ist für mich nicht Filets machen sondern Urlaub pur wie ich es gerne möchte. Angeln, lesen, schlafen, bummeln, das dänische Bier vernichten  einfach in den Tag leben. Dazu noch die Ruhe = perfekt
Essen ? Ich nehme immer nur ein paar Konserven mit und meine Gewürzbox aber ansonsten kaufe ich Alles auf LL für den täglichen Verzehr, frisch kochen ist angesagt. Nun ja, ein wenig teurer aber wenn ich Urlaub habe ist es mir fast egal 
Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## Klapperstein (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Barschbengel,
danke für deinen Bericht. Schön, dass ihr wenigstens einige Dorsche gefunden habt. Werde im Frühjahr auch noch mal einen Versuch wagen, auch wenn ich eher von einem noch geringerem Bestand ausgehe. Werde es mal mit Dänischer Pastete als Köder versuchen , vielleicht läufts da besser mit dem Fang... grins.... Allen die noch auf der Insel sind bzw. noch ankommen wünsche ich schöne Tage und gute Fänge.
Beste Grüße, Andreas


----------



## barschbengel (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi Klapperstein,

dann wünsche ich dir jetzt schon mal viel Erfolg. Was ich so gehört habe haben wir diese Woche mit unseren Dorschen noch ganz gut gefangen. Auch die Fischkisten der anderen Angler waren eher mager bestückt. Wir haben viel probiert, alle Tiefen durchgeackert und eigentlich nur einmal nen Spot gefunden, an dem sich mehrere Dorsche fangen ließen. Der Rest vereinzelt, trotz mehrmaligen Abfahren der Stellen. Wir hatten trotzdem ne tolle Zeit und das ist die Hauptsache!!!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## MS aus G (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Torsten,

von mir auch ein dickes Dankeschön für Deinen Bericht!!!

Der stimmt mich doch schon sehr positiv. Wir sind ja erst in 2 Wochen vor Ort. Dorsche bei 8m, das hört sich genau nach unseren Angelmethoden an. Schleppen tun wir auch ab und an mit Wobbler. Müsste also eigentlich alles passen (Wind???)!!!

Konntet Ihr in den Belt (Leuchtturm, Gulstav) fahren, oder musstet Ihr an der Südspitze bleiben???

Gruß Mario


----------



## Klapperstein (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Mario,
ich war schon Anfang April für zwei Wochen oben in Bagenkop. Wir befischen schon seit vielen Jahren die 5 bis 8 Meter, mit Wobbler oder Gummi. War in diesem Jahr der totale Ausfall! Habe ca. aller 50 Km mal einen Dorsch an die Leine bekommen! Es war wie leer gefegt und wir mussten gezwungener maßen auf 25-35 Meter, obwohl ich diese Wassertiefe zum angel eher gern vermeide. Bin noch in Ungnade gefallen, als ich zu Ulf (Angelladen Bagenkop) sagte, dass kein Dorsch da ist. Er meinte, die sind noch am laichen und stehen noch tiefer und und und.... Hat mich sogar aus dem Laden geschmissen, nur weil ich nicht seiner Meinung war! Wir haben immer bei 4-6 Grad Wassertemperatur den Dorsch im Flachwasser befischt mit besten Ergebnissen. Der Zeitraum war immer Ende März bis Anfang April. Für mich steht ausser Frage, das die Schleppnztefischerei den Dorschbestand vernichtet! Nicht die zahlreichen Stellnetze, und auch nicht wir Angler, sondern jene Fischer, die heimlich in der Nacht ihre Schleppnetze durchs Belt ziehen! Mir wurde versucht weiß zu machen, es werde garnicht mit Schleppnetzen gefischt, da dies von der EU verboten wäre. Da kann ich jedoch nur drüber lächeln, denn es wird auf jeden Fall geschleppt! Das vernichtet den Bestand und macht den Meeresboden kaputt! #q Also ich drücke euch die Daumen, dass ihr einige Dorsche an die Leine bekommt! Meine Meinung ist aber, es wird wohl allgemein noch weiter zurückgehen im Dorschbestand. LEIDER! Die Reduzierung der Fangquoten ist ein sterben auf Raten! Seit langer Zeit bin ich dafür, die Bestände mal für drei Jahre komplett in Ruhe zu lassen, aber leider zählt meine Meinung nicht#d Also macht das Beste draus..... Peti heil und gute Fänge, lass von dir hören, wie es gelaufen ist.
Beste Grüße Andreas


----------



## MS aus G (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Danke Andreas,

wir werden versuchen den ein oder anderen Dorsch doch noch zu finden!!!

Das Phänomen mit den nicht vorhandenen Flachwasserdorschen, mussten wir leider schon im letzten November feststellen!!! Bei gleicher Wassertemperatur und gleicher Stelle (Leuchtturm) haben wir im Flachen nicht den kleinsten Zupfer gehabt. Zum Glück haben wir mit dem Wobbler beim Schleppen noch 2 Dorsche erwischt. Die Hafeneinfahrt war schon in Sichtweite, sonst wäre es eine totale Nullnummer geworden!!! Das wäre mir noch nie passiert. Im Laufe der Woche haben wir dann alle möglichen und unmöglichen Stellen (bis nach Aero Südspitze, Bukkemose, usw.) probiert, zwar jeden Tag welche gefangen, aber immer nur vereinzelt. 

Gruß Mario


----------



## rule270 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Klapperstein schrieb:


> Hallo Mario,
> ich war schon Anfang April für zwei Wochen oben in Bagenkop. Wir befischen schon seit vielen Jahren die 5 bis 8 Meter, mit Wobbler oder Gummi. War in diesem Jahr der totale Ausfall! Habe ca. aller 50 Km mal einen Dorsch an die Leine bekommen! Es war wie leer gefegt und wir mussten gezwungener maßen auf 25-35 Meter, obwohl ich diese Wassertiefe zum angel eher gern vermeide. Bin noch in Ungnade gefallen, als ich zu Ulf (Angelladen Bagenkop) sagte, dass kein Dorsch da ist. Er meinte, die sind noch am laichen und stehen noch tiefer und und und.... Hat mich sogar aus dem Laden geschmissen, nur weil ich nicht seiner Meinung war! Wir haben immer bei 4-6 Grad Wassertemperatur den Dorsch im Flachwasser befischt mit besten Ergebnissen. Der Zeitraum war immer Ende März bis Anfang April. Für mich steht ausser Frage, das die Schleppnztefischerei den Dorschbestand vernichtet! Nicht die zahlreichen Stellnetze, und auch nicht wir Angler, sondern jene Fischer, die heimlich in der Nacht ihre Schleppnetze durchs Belt ziehen! Mir wurde versucht weiß zu machen, es werde garnicht mit Schleppnetzen gefischt, da dies von der EU verboten wäre. Da kann ich jedoch nur drüber lächeln, denn es wird auf jeden Fall geschleppt! Das vernichtet den Bestand und macht den Meeresboden kaputt! #q Also ich drücke euch die Daumen, dass ihr einige Dorsche an die Leine bekommt! Meine Meinung ist aber, es wird wohl allgemein noch weiter zurückgehen im Dorschbestand. LEIDER! Die Reduzierung der Fangquoten ist ein sterben auf Raten! Seit langer Zeit bin ich dafür, die Bestände mal für drei Jahre komplett in Ruhe zu lassen, aber leider zählt meine Meinung nicht#d Also macht das Beste draus..... Peti heil und gute Fänge, lass von dir hören, wie es gelaufen ist.
> Beste Grüße Andreas



Hy Andreas 
War vor kurzem auch in Buckemose. War echt mager!
Habe auch alles probiert Flach Tief usw. Habe auch einige bekommen.
Bin  aber in meiner Not auf Butt/Schollen gegangen, zwischen 10 und 12 Mtr. ging alles ganz gut  immer 2 Stunden vor dem Wechsel Tief / Hoch Stand. Hab dann doch meinen Fisch für Zuhause bekommen. Es war zu warm oder Sauerstoffmangel denn es waren Blaualgen da. Selbst die Schweinswale jagten im Uferbereich die Hornies. Das sagt ja schon einiges aus.
Es wird auch demnächst weniger gehen denn im Frühjahr hatten sie mit Kuttern den Belt beackert. !! Auf nachfragen sollen es 10 Tonnen Fisch in Bagenkoob gewesen sein. Aber das gibts doch nicht sagen Sie...
LG
Rudi


----------



## barschbengel (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Mario,

Wir sind letztendlich an der Südspitze geblieben, vor Fakkebjerg/Gulstav. Wind kam meist von Ost. Dann hatten wir eine schöne Drift, die uns über Tiefen von 6m über viele Unebenheiten bis an die 10-11m brachte, wo die Unterwasserstruktur dann flach wird. Gefangen haben wir in Tiefen von 8-9m nach vorherigen "Unterwasserbergen" von 6-7m. Wind lag bei ca. 25km/h. Wir hatten auch zwei Tage mit weniger Wind, an denen wir vor dem Leuchtturm gefischt hatten. Auch mal an der Fahrrinne, aber die Strömung und Drift war bei bei Tiefen um die 25-30m für uns zu heftig. Alles in allem war es wirklich mühselig, die Dorsche zu finden. Abwechslung und Motivation brachten dann das Angeln mit Seeringlern auf Platten, wenn es nicht so lief. Das macht auch Spaß und wenn man ein paar gefangen hatte, war man auch wieder bereit die Dorsche zu suchen! Beste Köder waren ca. 12cm große Gummifische an 50-80g, die wir recht gemütlich über Grund führten. Gedeckte Farben grün, schwarz, motoroil, orange brachten die Fische. Knallige Farben gingen nicht. Die Dorsche waren voll mit Krebsen, die Farben haben wir entsprechend angepasst. Am letzten Donnerstag hatten wir Wind über 30 km/h an der Südspitze, teilweise Wellen bis 2m, so dass wir nach ein paar Versuchen abgebrochen haben. Ohne Dorsch... Wir haben dann Richtung Bagenkp noch diverse Stellen abgeklappert aber ohne Erfolg. Letztendlich haben wir dann ca. 2km vor Bagenkop auf 17m ne tolle Angellei auf Plattfisch gehabt und alle waren zufrieden. Das ist auch der wichtigste Ratschlag den ich geben kann: Macht Strecke und packt immer ein paar Seeringler ein. Wenn der Dorsch nicht will angelt auf Platten, und wenn es nur mal für ne Stunde ist. Die gehen fast immer und beugen anglerischer Frustration vor. Ich hatte ne Scholle von ca.
50cm an recht leichtem Gerät und das war echt ein Erlebnis! Und für die Platten ruhig tief gehen, dann bleiben auch die ollen Grundeln aus, die euch die Würmer vom Haken nuckeln. 
Ich wünsche Dir/Euch auch ein paar schöne Tage und viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach Fisch! Bin gespannt ob es bei euch besser läuft!! 

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Klapperstein (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



rule270 schrieb:


> Hy Andreas
> Es wird auch demnächst weniger gehen denn im Frühjahr hatten sie mit Kuttern den Belt beackert. !! Auf nachfragen sollen es 10 Tonnen Fisch in Bagenkoob gewesen sein. Aber das gibts doch nicht sagen Sie...
> LG
> Rudi



Hallo Rudi, 
ja genau das meine ich. Niemand gibt zu, dass im Belt geschleppt wird, aber alle wissen und vorallem wir Angler bemerken es! Damit gehen die Bestände kompett den Bach runter. Die ganzen Regularien der EU greifen nicht, denn es wird immer über die Quoten gefischt und die Schleppnetzfischerei ist das Ende der Dorschpopulation! Es war schon vor Jahren so, dass wenn Sie ein Netz durchs Belt gezogen haben, dort mindestens drei Tage kein Fisch mehr zu fangen war. Aber nun ist das Kind wohl endgültig in den Brunnen gefallen. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Bestände sich wieder erholen, aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja gewöhnlich zum Schluss
Gruß Andreas


----------



## MS aus G (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Auch Dir ein dickes Danke Andreas!!!

Würmer hab ich schon bestellt. 

Da wir 3 Boote vor Ort haben, können wir auch viel probieren. Hab ich meinen Leuten auch schon gesagt, das wir wohl viele verschiedene Tiefen und Methoden ausprobieren müssen!!! 

Danke nochmal für die vielen Tipps und Anregungen!!! 

Jetzt muss halt nur der Wind passen, dann steht einem schönen Angelurlaub hoffentlich nichts mehr im Wege!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Stulle (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Viel glück mit dem Wind


----------



## Klapperstein (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Mario,
ich halte euch die Daumen und wünsche euch troz dieser bescheidenen Situation gute Fänge. Hoffe, ihr friert euch nicht den Ar.... ab, denn die Temperaturen sollen wohl ab Anfang Nov. zurück gehen. Also denn, wenig Wind und gut Dorsch ! Gebt mal Bescheid, ob was geht....
Beste Grüße, Andreas


----------



## RiRiester (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Langelandfreunde,

hatte den Verdacht auf Schleppnetzfischerei ja schon im Sommer. Hatte damals an Russen oder Chinesen gedacht. Aber wenn es die Dänen selbst sein sollten, dann wundert mich das doch sehr. Bei aller Liberalität stellen sie normalerweise solche Dinge rigeros ab. 

Auf jeden Fall wäre es teuer, wenn sie die Angler vergraulen. Mit der Angelei fließen jährlich sicherlich mehrere Mio. € auf die Insel und die Angler haben für jedes gefangene Kilo Dorsch bestimmt 20 € Umsatz (Häuser, Boote, Essen, etc.) liegen gelassen. 

Ich fahre wahrscheinlich trotzdem wieder hin, Platte machen auch Spaß.

Petri Richard


----------



## Zanderman (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin allen LL-Fans,
möchte dann auch meinen Senf mal dazu packen:

Dorsche fangen wir im Moment alle nicht besonders gut, da ist es doch prima das hier auch andere Themen angeschnitten werden, zumal- wie schon von Einigen festgestellt- der Trööt dieses Mal Langeland und nicht Fangmeldungen anführt.- Es wäre einfach schade wenn hier alles still einschläft.-So kommt immer wieder der eine oder andere Tip rüber, auch ich freue mich immer wieder was neues zu erfahren und ich komme schon seit 1974 auf die Insel, seit 1999 jedes Jahr -oft mehrfach.-
Zu den  schlechten Dorschfängen und den angestellten Vermutungen für die Ursache wie "unerlaubtes Schleppnetzfischen im LL-Belt" möchte ich nur darauf hinweisen, das ja wohl in der gesamten westlichen Ostsee kaum was geht, auch vor Rügen wird nicht dolle gefangen...Vielleicht ist es ja wirklich Zeit die Notbremse zu ziehen - wie Fangquote- und vielleicht sollten sich auch wir als Freizeitfischer uns fragen ob man immer noch darüber hinwegsehen sollte wenn im Filetierraum 25 cm Dorsche filetiert werden....Die Hightechaufrüstung der letzten Jahre bei Fishfindern und Plottern und Unterwasserkameras (auch wir haben etlichen Schnickschnack angeschafft..) machen es dem Fisch ja auch nicht leichter uns zu entkommen..-
Anfang 2000 wurde schon massiv vor der Überfischung gewarnt, nicht nur hier sondern auch in der Nordsee...und wenn wie in diesem Jahr, noch schlechte Wetterverhältnisse dazu kommen haben wir wohl die A-Karte .-
Und dem zum Trotze werde ich ohne Frage auch im nächsten Jahr auf unsere Insel kommen, versuchen den einen oder anderen Fisch auf die Schuppen zu legen, mich entspannen und bestimmt nicht traurig sein wenn einige Fisch-um-jeden-Preis-Angler unsere Insel links liegen lassen-
Früher war ich mit meinen Großeltern hier- danach Jahre lang mit den Söhnen-jetzt mit den Enkeln, es hat sich sehr viel verändert auf LL, aber wir finden es immer noch toll.
Euch allen ein gutes Restjahr und hoffentlich etwas mehr Dorsch im nächsten Jahr -


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das von ein auf's andere Jahr, alles an Dorsch, durch Schleppnetzfischerei oder sonst was vernichtet worden sein soll.

Zumal es ja nicht nur vor Langeland schlecht läuft, ich denke das die Dorsche früher oder später wieder da sind .

Ich fahre nächstes Jahr im April jedenfalls wieder hin. Wenn sich bis dahin nichts geändert hat, stelle ich mich auf andere Fischarten ein.


----------



## Stulle (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Zanderman schrieb:


> Moin allen LL-Fans,
> möchte dann auch meinen Senf mal dazu packen:
> 
> Dorsche fangen wir im Moment alle nicht besonders gut, da ist es doch prima das hier auch andere Themen angeschnitten werden, zumal- wie schon von Einigen festgestellt- der Trööt dieses Mal Langeland und nicht Fangmeldungen anführt.- Es wäre einfach schade wenn hier alles still einschläft.-So kommt immer wieder der eine oder andere Tip rüber, auch ich freue mich immer wieder was neues zu erfahren und ich komme schon seit 1974 auf die Insel, seit 1999 jedes Jahr -oft mehrfach.-
> ...


Ich würde das sicher akzeptieren ein paar jahre keine Dorsche zu entnehmen und dann auch nur schonend zu angeln aber solange die (groß)fischerei nicht mitmacht ist das alles für die katz! 

So viele 25er kann man kaum mitnehmen das man den gleichen "schaden anrichtet" wie eine entnommene Leichmutti.


----------



## Klapperstein (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Stulle, 
da kann ich mich dir gedanklich voll anschließen. Deswegen schrieb ich ja, dass die Bestände mal für drei Jahre komplett ohne Befischung und Beanglung sein sollten, um sich wirklich zu erholen. Denn leider wird bei den Quoten immer geschummelt. Ich habe mich im April mit meinem Nachbar (dänischer Fischer) unterhalten. Dieser sagte mir "wir fahren heimlich nachts raus und fischen, auf Grund der vielen Verbote"! Er bestätigte mir auch, dass es sehr bescheiden um den Bestand an Dorschen aussieht. Er hatte in 5 KM Netzen gerade mal 9 Dorsche! Und mir wurde bestätigt, dass geschleppt wird. Das mit den 25ziger Dorschen habe ich auch immer bemängelt. Habe oft gesehen, wie gante Kisten voller "Babydorsche" ins Schlachthaus Bagenkop getragen wurden. Wenn ich mich zu dieser Sch.... geäußert habe, wurde ich von diesen Anglern noch dumm angemacht. Sowas finde ich auch voll daneben, aber leider wurde eben nicht kontruliert, und niemand zur Rechenschaft gezogen! Genau wie eben auch beim Schleppnetzfischen die Kontrollen zu lasch sind. Ich glaube schon, dass es einen großen Einbruch beim Angeltourismus auf der Insel geben wird. Klar ist es auf LL schön, aber für eine Hand voll Dorsche ist vielen der Weg zu weit und es lohnt nicht mehr für viele Euronen ein Haus und Boot zu mieten, zumal ja immer noch das Windproblem mit eingerechnet werden muss! Ich überlege mir schon, wieviele Angeltage ich in zwei wochen wirklich habe, an denen ich raus auf 20 bis 35 Meter komme. Und dafür dann 2000,-€ plus NK, da gibt es wohl viel schönen Urlaub auch woanders. Aber, dies sollte jeder für sich entscheiden. Glaube aber es wird sich viel ändern auf der Insel, also wir werden sehen, wie es weitergeht.....
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Stulle (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Klapperstein schrieb:


> Hallo Stulle,
> da kann ich mich dir gedanklich voll anschließen. Deswegen schrieb ich ja, dass die Bestände mal für drei Jahre komplett ohne Befischung und Beanglung sein sollten, um sich wirklich zu erholen. Denn leider wird bei den Quoten immer geschummelt. Ich habe mich im April mit meinem Nachbar (dänischer Fischer) unterhalten. Dieser sagte mir "wir fahren heimlich nachts raus und fischen, auf Grund der vielen Verbote"! Er bestätigte mir auch, dass es sehr bescheiden um den Bestand an Dorschen aussieht. Er hatte in 5 KM Netzen gerade mal 9 Dorsche! Und mir wurde bestätigt, dass geschleppt wird. Das mit den 25ziger Dorschen habe ich auch immer bemängelt. Habe oft gesehen, wie gante Kisten voller "Babydorsche" ins Schlachthaus Bagenkop getragen wurden. Wenn ich mich zu dieser Sch.... geäußert habe, wurde ich von diesen Anglern noch dumm angemacht. Sowas finde ich auch voll daneben, aber leider wurde eben nicht kontruliert, und niemand zur Rechenschaft gezogen! Genau wie eben auch beim Schleppnetzfischen die Kontrollen zu lasch sind. Ich glaube schon, dass es einen großen Einbruch beim Angeltourismus auf der Insel geben wird. Klar ist es auf LL schön, aber für eine Hand voll Dorsche ist vielen der Weg zu weit und es lohnt nicht mehr für viele Euronen ein Haus und Boot zu mieten, zumal ja immer noch das Windproblem mit eingerechnet werden muss! Ich überlege mir schon, wieviele Angeltage ich in zwei wochen wirklich habe, an denen ich raus auf 20 bis 35 Meter komme. Und dafür dann 2000,-€ plus NK, da gibt es wohl viel schönen Urlaub auch woanders. Aber, dies sollte jeder für sich entscheiden. Glaube aber es wird sich viel ändern auf der Insel, also wir werden sehen, wie es weitergeht.....
> Gruß Andreas


Kistenweise ist natürlich hart! Ich meinte ehr 2-3 offenkundig nicht überleben werden. 

Das mit dem schleppenden eine Erklärung im Frühjahr 2015 gab es noch dorsche in hülle und Fülle Winter 2015/16 ging , zugegebenermaßen bei schlechtem Wetter, so gut wie nichts. Dieses Frühjahr war dann auch nur für auskenner und nur mäßig. 

Aus Hamburg geht das ja noch mal kurz hin zu fahren, aber nur platte ist auch nicht das wahre. Ich werde wohl nur noch hoch fahren wenn ich den silberlingen nachstellen möchte.


----------



## zander67 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Stulle schrieb:


> Kistenweise ist natürlich hart! Ich meinte ehr 2-3 offenkundig nicht überleben werden.



Du weist doch wie das ist, bei dem einem sind es 2-3 bei dem anderen 5-6 usw.
Die Überlebenschance legt auch selber aus wie er will.

Schlimm genug, dass es nur so ein lächerliches Mindestmaß gibt, aber wer es dann noch nötig hat 
 25 cm Dorsche mitzunehmen, sollte das Angeln lieber sein lassen.

VG


----------



## Uwe W. (2. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo,man hört gar nichts mehr auf dieser Seite.Ist keiner mehr oben oder alle nur enttäuscht?Würde mich über Berichte freuen,egal ob Ihr was gefangen habt oder nicht!!


----------



## tom_saywer (2. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich muss dem Uwe zustimmen. ? Was ist da denn los ? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich kann das schon verstehen, wenn Dorsch mäßig garnichts geht hat man vielleicht keine große Lust noch darüber zu berichten.


----------



## MS aus G (2. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wir fahren ja erst am Samstag hoch. Wetter sollte einigermaßen passen, so das wir doch die ein oder andere Ausfahrt machen können.

Mal schauen, ob es dann was zu berichten gibt!?!

Gruß Mario


----------



## pennfanatic (2. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Nicolays flotte, also ibi, ist wohl schon im Winter Lager. Siehe webcam spodsbjerg.
Geht wohl nur noch im eigenen Boot.


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Spodsbjerg sckon im Winterschlaf?
Habe nochmal die wbcam spodsbjerg Hafen angeschaut, da ist alles tote Hose.
Kein Boot im Hafen.


----------



## spodsbjerg (3. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Jetzt hat die Zeit der Brandungsangler begonnen. Es fahren sicherlich noch einige mit ihren eigenen Booten raus aber der rege Ansturm ist vorbei. Nikolaj holt seine Boote immer um diese Zeit aus dem Wasser und macht diese mit seinen Jungs über die Wintermonate wieder fit im Gegensatz zu anderen Anbietern z.B. auf Südlangeland. Ausserdem sollte man den Jungs doch auch einmal, im Anschluß der Reparaturarbeiten, ihren verdienten Urlaub gönnen. #6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Carptigers (3. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Am Wochenende war es einmal wieder so weit, 3 Tage Bootsangeln vor Langeland.
Am ersten Tag war das Angeln auf Grund des Wetters mehr als schwer, da wir mehr als 7 kmh Strömung und 5 bis 6 Windstärken aus West hatten.
Sonntag und Montag waren dafür super. 
Viel Glück für alle die noch oben sind


----------



## Zanderman (4. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Am Wochenende war es einmal wieder so weit, 3 Tage Bootsangeln vor Langeland.
> Am ersten Tag war das Angeln auf Grund des Wetters mehr als schwer, da wir mehr als 7 kmh Strömung und 5 bis 6 Windstärken aus West hatten.
> Sonntag und Montag waren dafür super.
> Viel Glück für alle die noch oben sind




Petri Carptigers,
 wie hiess nochmal der Fisch den Du auf den schönen Fotos präsentierst? Lange keinen mehr von dieser Sorte gesehen....|supergri|supergri 
Die Tierchen sehen sehr schlank aus, habt ihr mal den Mageninhalt kontrolliert?
mfG
michael


----------



## Carptigers (6. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hey Zander, wo sehen die denn sehr dünn aus?
Dick werden sie erst mit Laich im Bauch, sprich in 2 Monaten.
Die Fische haben Krabben und kleine Fische ausgekotzt.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (6. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Am Wochenende war es einmal wieder so weit, 3 Tage Bootsangeln vor Langeland.
> Am ersten Tag war das Angeln auf Grund des Wetters mehr als schwer, da wir mehr als 7 kmh Strömung und 5 bis 6 Windstärken aus West hatten.
> Sonntag und Montag waren dafür super.
> Viel Glück für alle die noch oben sind



Hallo Florian, du hast es eben drauf#6  Gruß Thomas


----------



## pennfanatic (6. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi, hat jemand von euch heute so um 13 uhr sein boot in lange Land spodsbjerg geslipt? Hatte zufällig die webcam angeschaut.
Gruß bert


----------



## Zanderman (6. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Hey Zander, wo sehen die denn sehr dünn aus?
> Dick werden sie erst mit Laich im Bauch, sprich in 2 Monaten.
> Die Fische haben Krabben und kleine Fische ausgekotzt.



Hej Carp,

mag an meiner (neuen) Monitorauflösung liegen.Hier sehen sie jedenfalls sehr schlank aus für die offensichtlich gute Länge.
Aber wenn sie ja Krabben und kleine Fische drin hatten ist ja alles wie es sollte.Es ging mir nur um die Geschichte das hier ja alle möglichen Vermutungen hoch kommen warum nicht viel geht...
Gruß 
zanderman


----------



## spodsbjerg (7. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



bootszander schrieb:


> Noch einer der nicht mehr nach spotsberg will.
> Die besten zeiten waren vor 30 jahren.
> Da ich jetzt rentner bin werde ich nicht nur mein boot anfeuten sonndern auch mein womo besser ausnutzen. Da werde ich bestimmt bessere plätze finden wie spotsberg. Vor allem mal mehr in den norden aber nicht norden von langeland. Langeland bleibt bei mir jetzt auf der karte rechts liegen.



Ich weiß gar nicht was du willst. Du angelst doch eh nicht so gerne auf Dorsch sondern lieber auf Plattfisch. Und Plattfisch vor Langeland fängt man ja wohl mehr als genug....WENN man ein bischen Ahnung hat :q


----------



## climber (7. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo,

ich bin am WE in Magdeburg auf der Messe gewesen.
Dort habe ich die Podiumsdiskussion zum Thema "Dorsch Situation" in der westlichen Ostsee verfolgt und dazu Gespräche geführt.
Die derzeitige Situation wird uns wohl die nächsten Jahre erhalten bleiben. Nur wenn die Maßnahmen greifen und alle EU-Anreinerstaaten diese umsetzen, wird mit einer Besserung der Situation nach 2021 gerechnet.
Ich gebe nur die wissenschaftlichen Aussagen der Diskussion wieder.

Gruß climber


----------



## aalbert06 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo liebe Langelandfeunde,

hier ein kurzer Bericht aus der Bandung. 
Zu dritt waren wir vom 29.10-4.11.16 auf der Insel und haben täglich gut brandeln können, da das Wetter gut gepaßt hat.
Wie die letzten Jahre auch haben die größeren Fische über Tage gebissen und das mit einer deutlich besseren Durchschnittsgröße als sonst. Flundern unter 30 cm waren selten aber über 40 cm auch. 
Klieschen waren die Ausnahme, was wir auch schon anders erlebt haben.
Mit durchschnittlich über 10 guten Fischen pro Tag und Angler waren wir sehr zufrieden und lange Weile kam nicht auf.
Wir fahren jetzt seit 10 Jahren immer zur gleichen Zeit eine Woche ausschließlich zum Brandeln und haben immer 1 Abend den Dorschen bei Kjeldsnor gewidmet, was dieses Jahr mit einer kompletten Nullnummer endete. Eigentlich auf Ansage nach Verfolgung des Forums.
Bemerkenswert war, das im Gegensatz zu allen Jahren davor der Mageninhalt der Platten so gut wie keine Schnecken und Muscheln enthielt sondern häufig kleine Krabben. 
Die Seeringler vom Angelzentrum waren von sehr guter Qualität. Danke an dieser Stelle.
Wir kommen natürlich wieder und freuen uns jetzt schon auf den November 2017.

fischige Grüße
Karsten


----------



## spodsbjerg (8. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Danke für den positiven Bericht. Auch Plattfisch ist lecker und kann Spaß machen #h


----------



## steff68 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Langelandfans,
ich möchte mich auch von der Insel zurückmelden.
Wir waren vom 29.10 bis zum 05.11 auf der Insel und hatten es auf Platte abgesehen. Waren 3 Tage mit dem Boot unterwegs und 3 Tage Brandung. Ist super gelaufen. Allerdings nur einen Dorsch als Beifang. Stimmt schon ... Dorsch ist knapp geworden. Allerdings wäre jetzt die Frage ob der Rückgang der Dorschfänge alleine auf einen generell zurückgegangen Bestand zurückzuführen ist oder ob da auch ein natürlicher Zyklus reinspielt. Wir waren vor 10 Jahren zum 1. mal auf Langeland. Da sah´s auch schlecht aus. 2 bis 3 Jahre später reichlich Minidorsche und bis vor 1 - 2 Jahren waren die fetten Dorschjahre. Wir werden sehen.....
Ach so .... noch eine Schwarzmundgrundel erwischt.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## spodsbjerg (11. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Danke auch dir Steffen für den Bericht. Die Scholle sieht richtig schön fett aus #6.


----------



## Stulle (11. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Petri Heil euch hast du ein Bild von der Grundel?


----------



## tom_saywer (11. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich finde das sind schöne Fische. In welchen Tiefen kamen die Burschen ? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## spodsbjerg (11. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



tom_saywer schrieb:


> Ich finde das sind schöne Fische. In welchen Tiefen kamen die Burschen ?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


  Ich schätze mal so zwischen 6 und 9m |supergri.


----------



## tom_saywer (11. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich sag mal so der eine da, der etwas dunkler bzw. kräftiger gefärbt ist, könnte sein. [emoji1303][emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pagode (13. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Toller Bericht Steffen von langeland .. schön zu lesen


----------



## Zander_Ulli (13. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo an alle #h,

hier noch ein kurzer Bericht unseres ersten Trips nach LL im 
November. Wir waren zu zweit vom 05.11.2016 bis 12.11.2016 
in Fredmose. Da wir immer wieder hörten der November sei der 
Top Monat für das Fischen vom Ufer aus wollten wir das 
dieses Jahr mal antesten. 
Die Fänge sind relativ schnell erzählt. Wir waren hautpsächlich 
mit der Spinnrute unterwegs um auf Meerforellen und Dorsche 
zu angeln. Leider konnten wir keine maßige MeFo erwischen #d 
Untermaßige hatten wir mehrere die natürlich alle wieder 
fröhlich schwimmen. Und der Dorsch... naja da hatten wir ja 
anhand der Berichte schon nicht viel erwartet. Schlussendlich 
hatten wir keinen einzigen an der Strippe. Entweder die Jungs 
sind noch nicht in Ufernähe oder es sind prinzipiell momentan 
einfach nur ganz wenige da. Dass wir keinen einzigen 
gefangen haben verwunderte schon ziehmlich, 
auch deshalb weil wir's ja teilweise auf Dorsch angelegt 
haben. D.h. die typischen Dorschstellen um den Südzipfel 
herum mit schweren, tieflaufenden Kunstködern abgefischt die 
sich weit werfen lassen. Zwei Nachmittage haben wir den 
Plattfischen gewidmet. Das lief an einem Tag mit bedecktem 
Himmel super, und am anderen Tag mit Sonnenschein 
überhaupt nicht. Obwohl Brandung und Wind vergleichbar 
waren. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ein bedeckter, 
wolkenverhangener Himmel so viel ausmacht.


Wettermäßig war es wie erwartet: Saukalt |krank:. 
Wir hatten November gebucht und Januar bekommen 
(einschließlich Schnee |supergri). Die Temperaturen lagen immer so 
um die 0°C herum. Ansonsten hatten wir Glück mit dem 
Wetter, nur einen Nachmittag gab es Regen und gegen Ende 
der Woche scheinte oft die Sonne. 
Was wir wieder mal gemerkt haben, ist der riesen Vorteil auf 
einer Insel zu sein. Wenn auf der einen Seite die Wellen bei 
starkem auflandigem Wind auf den Strand klatschen findet 
man auf der anderen Seite noch wunderbare Ecken an denen 
man mit der Spinnrute super fischen konnte #a.

Insgesamt muss ich sagen zieht es mich im November nicht 
unbedingt wieder auf die Insel. Fangen (oder auch nicht) lässt 
es sich zu anderen Jahreszeiten ebenfalls. Und die Platten 
fand ich auch nicht wirklich dicker als im September
oder Oktober. Vielleicht hatten wir auch dieses Jahr einfach 
Pech, dass es keine Dorsche gab und der September dieses 
Jahr dort oben rekordverdächtig warm war. Allen die noch, 
oder bald, oben sind wünsch ich noch viel Erfolg
und krumme Ruten :m. 

Viele Grüße 
Ulli


----------



## Zander_Ulli (13. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Achso, was ich ganz vergessen habe an dieser Stelle nochmals 
vielen Dank für den Tip für den riesen Angelladen Moritz-Nord.
Reinschauen lohnt sich da wirklich #6 
Da kann man sich irgendwelche Internet bestell- Sessions 
echt sparen. Und der Hinweis von Stulle mit 3 Stunden einplanen
passt recht gut :q.


----------



## steff68 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin zusammen,
@Stulle, das Grundelbild. Auch wenn nicht sonderlich gelungen.
Die Einheimischen sehen das mit den Grundeln ziemlich gelassen.
Nach dem Motto: Einfach kommen lassen. Prima Dorsch und MeFo Futter.

@Tom S, spodsbjerg. Korrekt. Die Guten alle so bis max. 10 m.
Tiefer gab´s nur Mikroben.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## pagode (14. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Super Bericht Ulli ...  Danke . Ja der Sept, erste Oktober Woche war es Warm für die Jahreszeit auf Fünen .


----------



## tom_saywer (14. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

[emoji1303]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## eiswerner (15. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Leute wenn manche Angler meinen sie müssen 25er Dorsche eimerweise mitnehmen( selbst gesehen) braucht man sich nicht wundern dass nix mehr da ist, und vor allen nicht mal die Dänen was sagen aus angst die kommen sonst nicht mehr.#d


----------



## Stulle (15. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



steff68 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> @Stulle, das Grundelbild. Auch wenn nicht sonderlich gelungen.
> Die Einheimischen sehen das mit den Grundeln ziemlich gelassen.
> Nach dem Motto: Einfach kommen lassen. Prima Dorsch und MeFo Futter.
> ...


Das sind die besagten grundeln?  Die hab ich schon vor Jahren mal dran gehabt aber immer kaum finger lang. Nächstes mal also entnehmen [emoji16]


----------



## Trophy2002 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Letzt kam erst interessanter Bericht übers angeln im TV mit Titel 
"Angeln verbieten ?" 
Da sind die Grundeln auch vorgekommen, die auch im Süßwasser leben und ziemlich Schaden am Fischlaich anrichten. Der Größte Feind für die, ist die Quappe (Aalrutte, nebenbei die einzige Dorschart im Süßwasser).
Es ging auch um den Dorschbestand in der Ostsee.
Laut Statistik fangen die Berufsfischer ca. 4500t  und die Hobbyangler 3500t.
Die Überlebungschance bei zurückgesetzten Dorschen liegt bei 90% laut Untersuchungen.
Ging auch um Süßwasser Projekte wie Karpfen usw. gehört aber hier nicht her.


----------



## Trophy2002 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Habe die Sendung im Netz auf 3sat gefunden zum nachträglichen ansehen
Finde es sehr informativ !

http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=57166


----------



## Zanderman (18. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Trophy2002 schrieb:


> Habe die Sendung im Netz auf 3sat gefunden zum nachträglichen ansehen
> Finde es sehr informativ !
> 
> http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=57166




Moin Trophy2002,
danke für den Hinweis. Hat zwar nicht wirklich viel mit Langeland zu tun ist aber trotzdem sehr informativ gewesen.Interessant war für mich vor allem das die "Überlebensquote releaster Dorsche" viel höher ist als ich dachte. Ob dies allerdings auch für auch Dorsche gilt die aus tieferen Bereichen gezogen werden ....|kopfkrat
Ansonsten tummel ich mich zur Zeit informativ auch viel vor Rügen da wir im kommenden März/April wieder hin wollen.Dort wird jedenfalls noch recht ordentlich Dorsch gefangen, aber die Grundeln sind auch dort schon anzutreffen und zwar auch in den Dorschmägen (teilweise nur Grundeln, keine Würmer ,Krebse oder Sandaale...)-
Ich werde jedenfalls künftig die Grundeln entnehmen, wenn sie am Haken sind... schaden kann es glaube ich nicht diese Laichfresser kurz zu halten, auch wenn es ja wohl noch keine offiziellen Statements zu dieser Situation gibt.
Petri
Michael


----------



## delitant (23. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi
Ich wollte nur noch fragen, wie ist mit neue schutzmassnamen für Dorsch, gibts schon mitname begrenzungen(3 Stuck pro tag)? wenn ja was endert sich damit in Dänimark?


----------



## spodsbjerg (24. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



delitant schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich wollte nur noch fragen, wie ist mit neue schutzmassnamen für Dorsch, gibts schon mitname begrenzungen(3 Stuck pro tag)? wenn ja was endert sich damit in Dänimark?



Hi, für dieses Jahr gibt es keine Beschränkung. Ab 2017 darfst du in der dänischen und deutschen Ostsee in der Schonzeit 3 Dorsche pro Tag und in der übrigen Zeit 5 Dorsche pro Tag mitnehmen. Dies gilt für den westlichen Bestand der Ostsee. Die genaue Grenze kann ich dir leider nicht nennen


----------



## spodsbjerg (24. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Für Langeland gilt die Beschränkung auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Hi, für dieses Jahr gibt es keine Beschränkung. Ab 2017 darfst du in der dänischen und deutschen Ostsee in der Schonzeit 3 Dorsche pro Tag und in der übrigen Zeit 5 Dorsche pro Tag mitnehmen. Dies gilt für den westlichen Bestand der Ostsee. Die genaue Grenze kann ich dir leider nicht nennen


also mein letzter stand ist das DK sich nicht an die vorgaben der EU halten will.....


----------



## SFVNOR (25. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



esox02 schrieb:


> also mein letzter stand ist das DK sich nicht an die vorgaben der EU halten will.....



Moin Moin,

Woher hast Du diese Information ? Kannst Du es belegen ?

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## delitant (27. November 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi
Das ist ja wieder geil.Wir setzen die Dorsche wieder rein damit die am ostlieche ostsee meer entnemen können:vik:


----------



## Nordlicht112 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



esox02 schrieb:


> also mein letzter stand ist das DK sich nicht an die vorgaben der EU halten will.....



Hallo,
natürlich hält sich DK an die Quote, DK hat auch die Quote unterschrieben. Gilt wie in Deutschland analog der Regelung der westlichen Ostsee

Quelle u.a.: http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyhed/torskekvoter-max-5-hjemtagne-torsk-pr-dag-lystfiskere-i-oestersoeen


Gruss Malte


----------



## Uwe W. (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Man hört gar nichts mehr von LL!!Ist denn keiner mehr oben?Auch im Winter ist das eine wunderschöne Insel und angeln kann man auch gut,es sei denn es ist alles zugefroren.


----------



## Carptigers (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi Uwe, warum bist du denn nicht oben ;-)

Wenn es wettertechnisch passt, ist unsere Abschlusstour in 2 Wochen. Vielleicht gibt es dann ein paar Infos zu den fängen.


----------



## Allroundtalent (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Bin ab dem 28.12. auf der Insel und werde es hauptsächlich aus der Brandung auf Platte probieren. 
 Wenn genug Zeit ist, lasse ich euch an meinem Erlebten teilhaben. #6


----------



## Uwe W. (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi Carptigers.Kann leider gesundheitlich nicht mehr angeln gehen.Deswegen kann ich nur noch über diesen Weg noch ein bisschen teilhaben am Anglerleben.War viele Jahre im Urlaub auf LL und war immer eine schöne Zeit,ob was gefangen wurde oder nicht.Darum freue ich mich immer auf die Berichte von Euch!!!!!


----------



## Uwe W. (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hi,nimmDir die Zeit,freu mich drauf!


----------



## SFVNOR (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moin Moin,

So, Langeland für 2017 vom 24.06. - 08Jul mit Boot ist bei Nikolaj gebucht und ich kann mit dem Bag Limit gut leben #6 Habe ja in 2016 eh keinen Dorsch an meiner Angel gehabt #d

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und alles Gute für 2017 |wavey:
Petri,

Stefan


----------



## pennfanatic (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> So, Langeland für 2017 vom 24.06. - 08Jul mit Boot ist bei Nikolaj gebucht und ich kann mit dem Bag Limit gut leben #6 Habe ja in 2016 eh keinen Dorsch an meiner Angel gehabt #d
> 
> ...


So ist es richtig! Nicht aufgeben!
Würde auch gerne, aber meine Kumpels wollen oder können nicht


----------



## Uwe W. (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Dito und viel Petri für 2017


----------



## SFVNOR (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Moinsens, 

Ich noch einmal mit einem Tip für neue LL Fahrer oder auch die schon mal dort waren, speziell für die mit langer Anreise über die A7 empfohlen die mal eine Pause brauchen und schon mal bei einem leckeren DK Frühstück den Urlaub einläuten wollen.

Ich nehme immer, auch wenn nur von Hamburg die Als Fähre, Fynhavn-Boyden und zurück. Bringt zwar keine wirkliche Zeitersparnis als über Kolding/ Odense nach LL auf der AB aber es relaxed einfach.
Ich gebe mal den Link dazu:
http://www.faergen.de/linien/alsfaergen.aspx

Petri und Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Stefan,
 so ist es, bin auch immer am Planen, hier lang oder da lang... Danke für den Tipp. Ich werde nächstes Mal deinen Rat befolgen....#6


----------



## Mark4179 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Kann dem nur zustimmen.
entspannter kann man nicht an kommen.
Wie sieht es mit einem Langelang 2017 Threat aus?
Wird glaub ich langsam Zeit|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

noch 12 Tage Zeit ;-)


----------



## Mark4179 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wer hat denn schon Urlaub für 2017 auf LL geplant?
Wir fahren vom 15.7-29.7 schon mal hoch.


----------



## AlexM (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo, 
 ich bin 09.07.17 bis 22.07.17 zum Angeln in Bukkemose. 

 Zielfisch: Makrele! :vik:


----------



## Mark4179 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



AlexM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin 09.07.17 bis 22.07.17 zum Angeln in Bukkemose.
> 
> Zielfisch: Makrele! :vik:


@Alex:
Wir sind in der Nähe von Bukkemose.
Ein Boot habe ich mir in Spodsbjerg für die Zeit geordert.
Ich schreibe dir mal eine PN, vll können wir ja mal zusammen was starten.
Kommst ja auch noch aus meiner Nähe


----------



## AlexM (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ja, können wir gerne machen. #h

 In Spodsbjerg kenne ich mich auf dem Wasser relativ gut aus. Wir sind nur dieses Mal in Bukkemose, da ich für 2 Wochen Familienurlaub kein bezahlbares Haus in Spodsbjerg gefunden habe. #c
 Da ich mein eigenes Bott dabei habe passt Bukkemose mit den 2 Slipstellen dann einfach besser...


----------



## Zanderman (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



AlexM schrieb:


> Ja, können wir gerne machen. #h
> 
> In Spodsbjerg kenne ich mich auf dem Wasser relativ gut aus. Wir sind nur dieses Mal in Bukkemose, da ich für 2 Wochen Familienurlaub kein bezahlbares Haus in Spodsbjerg gefunden habe. #c
> Da ich mein eigenes Bott dabei habe passt Bukkemose mit den 2 Slipstellen dann einfach besser...




Mmmhm, ich habe auch das Gefühl das die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Novasol& Co die Preise für 2017 recht unmoderat angezogen haben...werde mal in den nächsten Wochen versuchen das zu vergleichen... wäre -fischsituativ bedingt wohl eher kontraproduktiv für LL...aber es gíbt ja genügend Ausweichmöglichkeiten für unsere schöne Insel..


----------



## Stulle (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Sonne und Strand schon probiert?


----------



## pennfanatic (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

War früher im April oder Oktober auf lange Land.
Fast immer in spodsbjerg mit novasol.
Also in. Der vor und nachsaison fand ich die Mietpreise moderat. Nur der preis für die endreinigung war ziemlich unveschämt.


----------



## AlexM (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Sonne und Strand finde ich ebenfalls viel zu teuer. 

 Aus familiären Gründen müssen wir in der Hauptsaison fahren, in dieser Zeit ein schönes bezahlbares Haus in Wassernähe zu bekommen ist bei den großen Vermietern fast unmöglich. Daher sind wir auf die Bootsvermieter ausgewichen.

 Nikolaj hätte ein schönes kleines Haus am Strand von Spodsbjerg gehabt, da war schon weg. 
 Daher blieben noch Morten (HuB) und Torben (THF). Hier hatte Morten einfach ein super Haus in perfekter Lage im Angebot. Boot nehme ich mein eigenes mit.


----------



## Vareler Holger (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo Langeland Freunde 
Ich wünsche euch und euren Familien ein frohes Fest. Ich hoffe doch auch nächstes Jahr wieder  viele weitere Infos von euch zu hören. 
Gruß Holger


----------



## damsob (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Hallo ihr lieben....
ich mache ab morgen 24.12 Urlaub in Bukkemose. Kann mir bitte jemand Strandtipps geben, wo ich meine Brandungsangel am besten aufstellen kann. 
Danke


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



damsob schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben....
> ich mache ab morgen 24.12 Urlaub in Bukkemose. Kann mir bitte jemand Strandtipps geben, wo ich meine Brandungsangel am besten aufstellen kann.
> Danke



Moin, Bukkemose an's Wasser und rechts runter nach Fredmose. Entweder direkt Fredmose, oder weiter nach rechts (Süden) am Wald. Guter Platz ist auch ganz im Süden bei Gulstav. Da direkt Dovns Klint oder links vom Parkplatz Richtung Leuchtturm (Kelsnor Fyr). Kommen aber bestimmt koch mehr Vorschläge hier, wie Vognsbjerg oder Fodslette


----------



## Stulle (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin, Bukkemose an's Wasser und rechts runter nach Fredmose. Entweder direkt Fredmose, oder weiter nach rechts (Süden) am Wald. Guter Platz ist auch ganz im Süden bei Gulstav. Da direkt Dovns Klint oder links vom Parkplatz Richtung Leuchtturm (Kelsnor Fyr). Kommen aber bestimmt koch mehr Vorschläge hier, wie Vognsbjerg oder Fodslette


2 Minuten keine zeit und schon schreibt einer was man selber schreiben will[emoji12] 
Lunden oder holmegard kann ich da noch in den Ring werfen. Wenn der Ostwind zurück geht gäbe es noch dimesodde.


----------



## Uwe W. (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich wünsch euch allen frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue (angel)Jahr.Und natürlich auch viel Petri Heil für 2017.Hoffe mal Ihr schreibt fleißig weiter.


----------



## Vareler Holger (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Ich war mal so frei und habe ein neuen Threat aufgemacht wenn es so richtig ist. 

Gruss Holger


----------



## Jose (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

und ich war mal so frei, den neuen trööt Langeland 2017 offline zu setzen. grund sind die vielen klagen wegen solcher traditionströöts um "urheberschaft" usw. usw. 
schalte ich gerne wieder frei, wenn keine einwände sind.


----------



## Vareler Holger (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*



Jose schrieb:


> und ich war mal so frei, den neuen trööt Langeland 2017 offline zu setzen. grund sind die vielen klagen wegen solcher traditionströöts um "urheberschaft" usw. usw.
> schalte ich gerne wieder frei, wenn keine einwände sind.


Was war falsch daran.


----------



## MS aus G (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Wer was dagegen hat?

Immer her damit, ansonsten, FREISCHALTEN!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## SFVNOR (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

FREISCHALTEN #6

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Jose (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

bitte sehr, 
Langeland 2017


----------



## Zanderman (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Allen Boardies einen guten Rutsch in´s Langeland 2017


----------



## tom_saywer (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

Danke, ebenfalls 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland 2016*

hab den letzten beitrag (den von tom_saywer) mal nach http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323301
verschoben.

und da wir ja jetzt in 2017 häng ich hier mal ein schloß vor.

da gehts 2017 weiter


----------

